# [The Official] NZXT Vulcan Owners Club



## WTHbot

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-unoffcial-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club.html#post9968379"][U][CENTER][b]Unofficial NZXT Vulcan Owners Club[/b][/CENTER][/U][/URL]

[/CODE]

http://www.overclock.net/small-form...cial-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club.html#post9968379
*Unofficial NZXT Vulcan Owners Club*

The first one is the code for every one to get it from, and I added the link which I forgot the first time.

Don't know if this should be in the case forum or this one. . .

Anyway, I really like this case alot, it really makes me want a mATX motherboard now. . .


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-unoffcial-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club.html#post9968379"][U][CENTER][b]Unofficial NZXT Vulcan Owners Club[/b][/CENTER][/U][/URL]

[/CODE]

http://www.overclock.net/small-form...cial-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club.html#post9968379
*Unofficial NZXT Vulcan Owners Club*

The first one is the code for every one to get it from, and I added the link which I forgot the first time.

Don't know if this should be in the case forum or this one. . .

Anyway, I really like this case alot, it really makes me want a mATX motherboard now. . .

Thanks alot. +rep.

and yeah I use to have a Mid Tower case with a ATX board but I liked it alot more in the smaller form factor haha I don't know why but yeah. Alot better for LAN's to


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Thanks alot. +rep.

and yeah I use to have a Mid Tower case with a ATX board but I liked it alot more in the smaller form factor haha I don't know why but yeah. Alot better for LAN's to









Haha no problem.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Good idea. I really like this case for a mATX.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Good idea. I really like this case for a mATX.

Haha thanks







and yeah I love it. It can basically fit a full size system on a MATX mobo. I've seen crossfire 5970's in these things and full size power supplys.


----------



## winginit

Hey there, TARRCO.... I'll join your Vulcan Club....









I bought one recently, but I don't have any pics of it yet, though.... as I'm still running the rig on my tech station.... I'll get some up after I get things transferred over....


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Hey there, TARRCO.... I'll join your Vulcan Club....









I bought one recently, but I don't have any pics of it yet, though.... as I'm still running the rig on my tech station.... I'll get some up after I get things transferred over....









Haha sounds good









Is it your sig rig going into the case?


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Haha sounds good









Is it your sig rig going into the case?

Yep, that would be the one.... and I'm looking forward to it







.... should be a good case for that setup, don't you think?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Yep, that would be the one.... and I'm looking forward to it







.... should be a good case for that setup, don't you think?









yeah this case would be perfect for that







it also has really good cable management for a case of it's size









When you have done the build be sure to post pics up


----------



## TARRCO

oh yeah. I forgot to post pics of my own rig haha.


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
yeah this case would be perfect for that







it also has really good cable management for a case of it's size









That's good to hear.... cable management hasn't been one of my strong points....









Very nice job on yours, by the way.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
When you have done the build be sure to post pics up









Thanks.... will do!


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
That's good to hear.... cable management hasn't been one of my strong points....









Very nice job on yours, by the way.









Thanks.... will do!









Haha cable management isn't really a skilll







Just need patience and a case with good cable management really haha oh and the cable ties and sometimes tape









I'm sure you will do fine. This case has plenty of room for a lot of cables to hide behind the back side panel.

And thanks man


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Haha cable management isn't really a skilll







Just need patience and a case with good cable management really haha oh and the cable ties and sometimes tape









I'm sure you will do fine. This case has plenty of room for a lot of cables to hide behind the back side panel.

And thanks man










Can you post a picture of you back panel?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Can you post a picture of you back panel?


Uhhhh... I don't have a camera at the moment and it's a total ***** to take on and off but as soon as I have a camera I will. It's just a crap load of cables really haha. But yeah.


----------



## WTHbot

Shots of the back are used as reference for people who are interested incases. They get an idea for the management capabilities. For alot of people seeing that can make or break there decisions, oh and the more cables you have back there the better cause that what people respect haha.

Just make sure you show the amount of room you have with the "finger" test.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Shots of the back are used as reference for people who are interested incases. They get an idea for the management capabilities. For alot of people seeing that can make or break there decisions, oh and the more cables you have back there the better cause that what people respect haha.

Just make sure you show the amount of room you have with the "finger" test.










Haha yeah I know what you mean. It's what I'm always looking at when I'm buying a case but with the "finger" test. It's going to be a bit tricky.. Cause when the side panel is off theres about 1cm off room between the edges of the case and the back of the motherboard tray but if you look at the pics the back side panel is like pushed out. Alot. Like 2.5cm or even more. So yeah..

EDIT - See the back panel in this pic http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/N.../caseside2.jpg You can see what I mean. It's pushed out which I reckon is a awesome idea from NZXT. Really helps with the cable management.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Haha yeah I know what you mean. It's what I'm always looking at when I'm buying a case but with the "finger" test. It's going to be a bit tricky.. Cause when the side panel is off theres about 1cm off room between the edges of the case and the back of the motherboard tray but if you look at the pics the back side panel is like pushed out. Alot. Like 2.5cm or even more. So yeah..

EDIT - See the back panel in this pic http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/N.../caseside2.jpg You can see what I mean. It's pushed out which I reckon is a awesome idea from NZXT. Really helps with the cable management.


Oh yeah it's got that punched out area, I guess that would really help.

I kinda wish I had that in my Gamma now cause it's a bear to route anything in this case.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Oh yeah it's got that punched out area, I guess that would really help.

I kinda wish I had that in my Gamma now cause it's a bear to route anything in this case.


yeahh it does help. Alot. My side panel would of never gotten on without that there.


----------



## Ruckol1

Ordered mine yesterday! Shipped from NJ USA according to the egg.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Ordered mine yesterday! Shipped from NJ USA according to the egg.


Is it your sig rig going in it?

And congrats on purchase!


----------



## Dr. Games

Joining the club
Haven't built anything since '03.
This case was on sale so I picked it up back about a month ago.
Saw this case and its one of those cases I figured if I look at it long enough, I'll like it








Right now, I'm actually quite proud of it








So far, for the price and what you can fit into it, definitely an awesome uatx case.


----------



## Xraven771

how dose a normal sized cooler fit into this case xD ?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Is it your sig rig going in it?

And congrats on purchase!










Everything in my sig rig except the motherboard.. I had to go mATX, so I picked up a M4A785-M for $45. Only worried a bit about putting my H50 in the front

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


how dose a normal sized cooler fit into this case xD ?


And xRaven, according to reviews mostly any sized coolers will fit, almost ANY will fit if you don't mount a 200mm intake on the side panel. What were you considering as far as cooling solutions go?


----------



## Xraven771

just on a review i saw the cooler was to tall because the case is thinner than most so it wouldn't fit in xD


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
just on a review i saw the cooler was to tall because the case is thinner than most so it wouldn't fit in xD

Which cooler is it?

I got my Xigmatek Dark Knight to fit. And that's a pretty large cooler.


----------



## Dr. Games

I think the maximum sized cooler you can have in the unit is 165mm without the 200mm side fan.
Just look at the dimensions of the cooler you want to buy and see if its less then that.
My 212+ fit perfectly with plenty of clearance. Its at a 158.5mm in height.


----------



## Ruckol1

Case arrived today.. here are some pictures.










Vulcan. Sufficient packaging, not over the top but gets the job done.










Baby on her side










Standing up fresh out of box










Front view










Front Drive bays: Note the stock cable management NZXT has done, not to shabby. Also the plastic underneath the bottom HDD bays to prevent the top of any long PCB's shorting from the metal of the case. Good thinking NZXT!










Accessories box.. HDD rails, numerous thumb screws as well as regular.










Bottom view, PSU intake dust filter visible on left.










Rear nekked view, panel off. Good job of cable management by NZXT.










PSU Mounted inside, fits perfectly. Not tight enough to scratch but not going anywhere.










PSU Cable management holes.










Removable HDD Bay. (Necessary for H50's.) Front panel off momentarily to do some fan work.










Fan work completed. Double 120mm top exhaust.










Motherboard in, H50 Rad in.










Everything installed, straight up view. Side panel off. Cable management didn't go as smoothly as I'd hoped, having the HDD's in the top bay made it more difficult. Note to anyone buying this case with an H50: It will work fine! Just make sure you have SATA cables that are long enough so you can run a reverse installation on the hard drives so the power and SATA are hidden. (Facing the other way/front of the case. Will have to pop off front panel.)










More Vulcan goodness. I have another 80mm orange LED exhaust fan I will be putting in but I was in a rush to just get everything going.


















Another Side view.










Side view w.panel on.










Angled view to top it off!









Edit why aren't my pictures showing up?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Case arrived today.. here are some pictures.










Vulcan. Sufficient packaging, not over the top but gets the job done.










Baby on her side










Standing up fresh out of box










Front view










Front Drive bays: Note the stock cable management NZXT has done, not to shabby. Also the plastic underneath the bottom HDD bays to prevent the top of any long PCB's shorting from the metal of the case. Good thinking NZXT!










Accessories box.. HDD rails, numerous thumb screws as well as regular.










Bottom view, PSU intake dust filter visible on left.










Rear nekked view, panel off. Good job of cable management by NZXT.










PSU Mounted inside, fits perfectly. Not tight enough to scratch but not going anywhere.










PSU Cable management holes.










Removable HDD Bay. (Necessary for H50's.) Front panel off momentarily to do some fan work.










Fan work completed. Double 120mm top exhaust.










Motherboard in, H50 Rad in.










Everything installed, straight up view. Side panel off. Cable management didn't go as smoothly as I'd hoped, having the HDD's in the top bay made it more difficult. Note to anyone buying this case with an H50: It will work fine! Just make sure you have SATA cables that are long enough so you can run a reverse installation on the hard drives so the power and SATA are hidden. (Facing the other way/front of the case. Will have to pop off front panel.)










More Vulcan goodness. I have another 80mm orange LED exhaust fan I will be putting in but I was in a rush to just get everything going.


















Another Side view.










Side view w.panel on.










Angled view to top it off!









Edit why aren't my pictures showing up?


Yeah I agreee... Why aren't the pictures showing haha.


----------



## Liighthead

NZXT say that some coolers wont fit in some sockets and will in others lol.....

aka something mite fit on a 1156.. but wont on a 775...

not sure what coolers n what evr but yeh


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr. Games*


Joining the club
Haven't built anything since '03.
This case was on sale so I picked it up back about a month ago.
Saw this case and its one of those cases I figured if I look at it long enough, I'll like it








Right now, I'm actually quite proud of it








So far, for the price and what you can fit into it, definitely an awesome uatx case.


yeahh it's an awesome case and it's extremely cheap.

Should post some pics up


----------



## Ruckol1

What tags do you guys use to post pictures? just







right? Why aren't mine working


----------



## staryoshi

My Vulcan will be here Tuesday. By Thursday my Maximus Gene III will be here







I'll be putting SLI GTX460 1GBs in this bad boy, can't wait!


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


My Vulcan will be here Tuesday. By Thursday my Maximus Gene III will be here







I'll be putting SLI GTX460 1GBs in this bad boy, can't wait!










Hmm, are you sure they will fit? 2x 2Slot coolers?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Hmm, are you sure they will fit? 2x 2Slot coolers?


Yes, the cards are only 8.25" long (less than the mobo width) and the motherboard is built for sexy sli







My ITX rig isn't cutting it, I need more power for Just Cause 2 lol. I can't wait to bench two cyclones at 900/1050







(From 725/900)

Here's the mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131599


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


What tags do you guys use to post pictures? just







right? Why aren't mine working










yeah there the tags I use..

Just try link us to the album.


----------



## Fooxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


What tags do you guys use to post pictures? just







right? Why aren't mine working










or use imageshack, they allow multiple uploads at a time, and will give you the BBcode for all the images in one copy&paste box.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fooxz* 
or use imageshack, they allow multiple uploads at a time, and will give you the BBcode for all the images in one copy&paste box.

That's who I used.. anyways, I just removed the tags and the links are there.

Edit: Figured it out, I was sourcing the wrong link. Please see my updates post & pictures here.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
NZXT say that some coolers wont fit in some sockets and will in others lol.....

aka something mite fit on a 1156.. but wont on a 775...

not sure what coolers n what evr but yeh

any cooler fits as long as its mounted horizontal so fan pointing towards the top for any tower type cooler, its only when its a vertical mount is when you run into issues with sockets, so 1156 just about any cooler fits 1366 is too high so most do not. as for am3/am2+/775 I've yet to test any. also the noctua c12P fits in both mounting directions on 1156, it will fit horizontal 1366.
these fits are with no 200mm side fan but with 2 120mm fans mounted up top.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


any cooler fits as long as its mounted horizontal so fan pointing towards the top for any tower type cooler, its only when its a vertical mount is when you run into issues with sockets, so 1156 just about any cooler fits 1366 is too high so most do not. as for am3/am2+/775 I've yet to test any. also the noctua c12P fits in both mounting directions on 1156, it will fit horizontal 1366.
these fits are with no 200mm side fan but with 2 120mm fans mounted up top.


That +1


----------



## staryoshi

My Vulcan finally arrived yesterday. The installation is complete, and I have many smallish gripes about the case that NZXT could/should address.

-The backside of the case (side with expansion ports) is EXTREMELY FLIMSY. My back panel (Where the PCI slots and PSU mount are) came with a warp to it, must have banged around during shipping. Graphics cards don't quite fit right now, but they work. I've never seen that happen before. The metal used is extremely thin overall. It's nice that the case is light, but it's not worth the expense of stability.
-There should be a cut-out near the top of the case for the mobo power connection. Even if it's just a rectangle cut from the cpu-cutout. I haven't had to route the 8-pin in front of the mobo since my original Antec 300 days...
-The case needs more width. The back panel should fit a 120mm case fan and the case should be able to accommodate a taller CPU heatsink with the side-fan installed. My Hyper TX3 BARELY fits, and I doubt my MUX120 will (which arrives today)
-The LED switch in the back of the case is flimsy

Overall I'm VERY happy with the case, but it's far from perfect. It's definitely the best SFF case I've worked with (If you count mATX as SFF). I'll be posting pictures once my GTX 460 SLI review is underway (Have to test HD5850 and a single GTX460 first) so maybe in a day or two.

I'd like to find more of these orange LED fans, but I'd like them without the additional 2-pin connector. They look awesome, there's no color like it


----------



## staryoshi

Here are a few teaser pics. Ignore the 8-pin, I'm not done routing that yet. Also ignore the hd5850, it'll be replaced. The Hyper TX3 is temporary too.

Sorry for crummy pics, it's a 5-year old camera that I'm looking to replace. The pictures don't do it justice


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Here are a few teaser pics. Ignore the 8-pin, I'm not done routing that yet. Also ignore the hd5850, it'll be replaced. The Hyper TX3 is temporary too.

Sorry for crummy pics, it's a 5-year old camera that I'm looking to replace. The pictures don't do it justice









Wow that look's sweeet.

Your new cooler in that case is going to look awesome aswell.

Weren't you able to get the 8pin mobo connector through the back?

Anyways congrats on your new rig and case









Welcome to the club.









And goodjob on the cable management


----------



## staryoshi

Nope, it wouldn't squeeze due to the placement of the fans and the mobo. I could only route a few fan cables behind it. I'll be cleaning it up when I put the GTX 460 SLI in there. I'm also going to get a Thermalright AXP-140 when they release and mount a 140mm nzxt fan on it. It's going to be awesome







I have all thermalright fans save the 92mm one in the back -_- Stay tuned for more pix as soon as I finish benching the 5850 for my review.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Hello. New here.

Can I join the club? I just got a Vulcan recently and put this system together.

I call it Blue Vulcan.


----------



## TARRCO

Welcome!

That Vulcan rig look's epic lol. You make my myne look bad xD.

Just wondering - the tube that goes to the cpu block to the rad, is that really stretched?

Anyways make sure you get the signature from page 1 and fill out your system specs.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Welcome!

That Vulcan rig look's epic lol. You make my myne look bad xD.

Just wondering - the tube that goes to the cpu block to the rad, is that really stretched?

Anyways make sure you get the signature from page 1 and fill out your system specs.










Thanks again.

The tubes on the ECO are quite stiff. Didn't think they were going to reach over there, but that's the only place I could put it, as it turned out. Good thing the tubes are strong, as it was a struggle to get over there. Don't think there's too much pressure on it. The thing is tuff, and works great. Very quiet and let me put to 200mm fan on the side. Wouldn't fit there with my Titan Fenrir.


----------



## Liighthead

dammm popcorn >.< nice rig.... should upgrade to a proper loop though







look heaps better....

btw: can u fit a internal rad in the Vulcan? inside.... how much room between the very top. and mobo?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
dammm popcorn >.< nice rig.... should upgrade to a proper loop though







look heaps better....

btw: can u fit a internal rad in the Vulcan? inside.... how much room between the very top. and mobo?

Welcome to the club







, and no, Lighthead you likely cannot. I looked into it, I was hoping too but there will be clearance issues, depending on the mobo. On mine- it would interfere with the ram first.

Edit: and popcorn do you have the extra LED fan out of the top? Would you be willing to ship it to me for $5?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
dammm popcorn >.< nice rig.... should upgrade to a proper loop though







look heaps better....

btw: can u fit a internal rad in the Vulcan? inside.... how much room between the very top. and mobo?

That's what I wanted to do. But no room at all for the radiator there. You can put a radiator on the outside and run the tubes in the back, but then you lose the handle, which I like.

This is my first attempt a water cooling of any kind, so I think I'll stick with the ECO for a while. I must say I'm impressed with the little guy. Very quiet.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
Welcome to the club







, and no, Lighthead you likely cannot. I looked into it, I was hoping too but there will be clearance issues, depending on the mobo. On mine- it would interfere with the ram first.

Edit: and popcorn do you have the extra LED fan out of the top? Would you be willing to ship it to me for $5?









I haven't decided what to do with the NZXT fans. Maybe we can work something out.

As you can see, I like Antec TriCool LED Blue fans.


----------



## TARRCO

*I've updated the OP with a Owners List







*


----------



## staryoshi

I have contacted NZXT about their LED fans. I am wondering when they'll hit the retail market... But I'd like to see them w/o the 2-pin connector tbh.


----------



## staryoshi

New picture. Waiting for my Thermalright AXP-140 to come in. Also contacting NZXT about suggested design improvements


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


New picture. Waiting for my Thermalright AXP-140 to come in. Also contacting NZXT about suggested design improvements










The AXP-140 was one of the coolers I had been considering.

Think you made a good choice there.

Will be very interesting to see how that works for you.


----------



## staryoshi

I ordered a MUX-120 and realized that it wouldn't clear the 200mm fan (before the case got here :'(). I also have a Corsair h50, but I do not want to change my HDD placement. If space allows, I MAY mount a Thermalright Spitfire on the top GTX460, as it gets very hot even with the side fan.

The HSF should be here Monday, I'll go from there







I am a crafty dinosaur, expect to see some neat stuff soon.

I should have enough clearance with the AXP-140 RT because the Asus mobo provides ample space around the socket.

I should tear it apart again and route the 8-pin behind the mobo with the trick I used to get the fan cables back there... hmm..


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I ordered a MUX-120 and realized that it wouldn't clear the 200mm fan (before the case got here :'(). I also have a Corsair h50, but I do not want to change my HDD placement. If space allows, I MAY mount a Thermalright Spitfire on the top GTX460, as it gets very hot even with the side fan.

The HSF should be here Monday, I'll go from there







I am a crafty dinosaur, expect to see some neat stuff soon.

I should have enough clearance with the AXP-140 RT because the Asus mobo provides ample space around the socket.

I should tear it apart again and route the 8-pin behind the mobo with the trick I used to get the fan cables back there... hmm..


Know exactly what you mean. I transfered this system with a Titan Fenrir, but realized the big fan was out. I need that fan for cooling, and I think it makes the case look so much better.

I had already decided to remove the lower drive cage in order to simplify my cabling, and maybe later put it back. But now with the ECO, I can't do that unless I drill some new holes for it.

And that's what I did with the 8-pin power. It comes through the back in the upper corner.

Good luck with cooler.


----------



## mr. biggums

guess i will join in heres mine:


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


guess i will join in heres mine:


Nice. I see you went with the C12. I was a little concerned about it fitting, but I see you just managed to get it in there.

Good job.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Nice. I see you went with the C12. I was a little concerned about it fitting, but I see you just managed to get it in there.

Good job.

it will be a bit more difficult to mount it on a x58 board because the socket sits higher then on the p55's. i have like 5mm's top between the video card and the fan and roughly 8mm's between the cpu fan and top 120's (you will have more room with a standard fan just the se14 fans are big lol).


----------



## staryoshi

I assume that's a CM 200mm fan Biggums? How'd you get that bad boy to fit? I'm eyeballing the Xigmatek 200mm x 20mm thick fan to replace the stock fan as the NZXT one is rediculously loud even toned down (and has a noisy motor) and is 30mm thick...

I wish they would have conformed to the standard 200mm format instead of 192mm...


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
guess i will join in heres mine:









Yessir!!! Real nice bro







I was just asking myself if that C12 will fit perfectly if using a P55M mobo. You've just answer my question. How are the core temps when OC'ing with that heatsink ?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I assume that's a CM 200mm fan Biggums? How'd you get that bad boy to fit? I'm eyeballing the Xigmatek 200mm x 20mm thick fan to replace the stock fan as the NZXT one is rediculously loud even toned down (and has a noisy motor) and is 30mm thick...

I wish they would have conformed to the standard 200mm format instead of 192mm...

it doesn't really fit the screws are dug into the metal mash effectively holding it in place instead of the rubber grommets doing it, plus the cm fan is a bit flimsy so you can morph it a bit to make it fit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drBlahMan* 
Yessir!!! Real nice bro







I was just asking myself if that C12 will fit perfectly if using a P55M mobo. You've just answer my question. How are the core temps when OC'ing with that heatsink ?

well running at 3.8 i'm sitting in the 80s with this xeon its a quad with ht, but i also have to factor in my 30C ambient lol. as of right now I'm running at 3ghz at 1.075V and i stay under 60C.


----------



## staryoshi

i figured that's what you did, just double-checking. I hate the 192mm NZXT fan. Stop making 1300 RPM fans, NZXT. 8.4w for a fan is bonkers.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
it will be a bit more difficult to mount it on a x58 board because the socket sits higher then on the p55's.

That's kinda what I feared, so went with the ECO. Loads of room for that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I assume that's a CM 200mm fan Biggums? How'd you get that bad boy to fit?

I have a CM 200mm fan too. Tie-wrapped around the rubber mounts. Hooked it to one of the fan controllers and set at a quiet level. Works great.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
That's kinda what I feared, so went with the ECO. Loads of room for that.

I have a CM 200mm fan too. Tie-wrapped around the rubber mounts. Hooked it to one of the fan controllers and set at a quiet level. Works great.

See, I'd like to for pure air flow reasons but I just find the giant fan on the side there pretty damn ugly. No offence to anyone, plus I like being able to see inside


----------



## staryoshi

I'm contemplating modding the mounts to fit this fan:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233047

I'm not afraid to attack cases









The orange blades paired with the white LED will fit in with my orangish theme.

IDK, I have a few options I'm pondering... I'll keep the thread updated with my progress though.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I'm contemplating modding the mounts to fit this fan:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233047

I'm not afraid to attack cases









The orange blades paired with the white LED will fit in with my orangish theme.

IDK, I have a few options I'm pondering... I'll keep the thread updated with my progress though.

I don't see why you couldn't just zip tie it to the mesh on the side panel


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
I don't see why you couldn't just zip tie it to the mesh on the side panel









There is a time and a place for zip-ties. When it comes to the outward appearance of my case no slap-shod solution will do! It has to look pretty







Zip ties... a pox on thee! lol. I'll figure it out and report back for sure.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
There is a time and a place for zip-ties. When it comes to the outward appearance of my case no slap-shod solution will do! It has to look pretty







Zip ties... a pox on thee! lol. I'll figure it out and report back for sure.

Let me know. I'm tempted to go full boar mod on this baby. until then here are my next upgrades:

1. Remove all orange/Yellow LEDs.
2. Replace with clear LEDs
3. Sleeve psu with black sleeves and WHITE heatshrink.
4. Sell H50, build cpu loop w/240 rad. (Modding likely necessary. I want to keep the handle for school and lans!)
5. Opaque white tubing with bitspower fittings inside. All fans will be white blades, front LED will be clear.

Oh yeah and- paint expansion slot mesh panels white- or the thumbscrews. Something small, clean to accent the shadow black with solid whites


----------



## staryoshi

Bah I love the orange led! You can't get rid of it









I don't know if it's necessary to pick up a 240 rad since the h50 handles phenom IIs so well.

I put the Asus Maximus sticker on the backpanel of my case, it looks pretty slick









I have to take mine apart soon to re-route the 8-pin and hook the 200mm up to the fan controller... I'll do that when the AXP-140 RT gets here.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Bah I love the orange led! You can't get rid of it









I don't know if it's necessary to pick up a 240 rad since the h50 handles phenom IIs so well.

I put the Asus Maximus sticker on the backpanel of my case, it looks pretty slick









I have to take mine apart soon to re-route the 8-pin and hook the 200mm up to the fan controller... I'll do that when the AXP-140 RT gets here.

What perfect timing for a reply- we are on identical schedules. I posted that then went straight to bed. I just got home from fb practice and checked and you just replied 3 minutes ago









Anyways, I know the WC upgrade isn't a necessity really, I've just always wanted to do it for looks. That being said, I will probably start with the sleeving first as it is cheaper.


----------



## staryoshi

Yeah, the only bad thing Is I know you'll definitely have to mod the top fan bay to get a 240mm rad in there :'( IDK if it'll be possible to do so and keep the handle.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Yeah, the only bad thing Is I know you'll definitely have to mod the top fan bay to get a 240mm rad in there :'( IDK if it'll be possible to do so and keep the handle.

I was thinking of some sort of extensions for the handle- however with it being plastic, and even the threads on it being plastic I am pretty sure that would severely weaken the entire structure and I wouldn't trust it to handle the weight of my rig.

I was thinking of having my grandpa weld forge a similar bar- then bolt it on and unscrew the rubber grip from the stock one and try to slip it onto the new one.


----------



## staryoshi

Sounds interesting. Whatever happens I want pix


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I'm contemplating modding the mounts to fit this fan:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233047

I'm not afraid to attack cases









The orange blades paired with the white LED will fit in with my orangish theme.

IDK, I have a few options I'm pondering... I'll keep the thread updated with my progress though.

If you're sticking with the orange color scheme, that would be perfect.

Hadn't seen that one, and I think it's the only 20mm wide one out there.

You should need to alter the case though. Tie-wraps is all I needed.

One note though..the rubber mounts pop out every so often...my tie-wraps sever double purpose of holding the fan on and the mounts on.


----------



## staryoshi

Yeah, 20mm vs 30mm of the NZXT one is much prefered. Luckily I ordered from Amazon so returns are a snap


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Yeah, 20mm vs 30mm of the NZXT one is much prefered. Luckily I ordered from Amazon so returns are a snap









Kind of off topic, but been meaning to ask you how that 460 SLI is working.

I hate to admit it, as I'm more of an ATI guy, but that is real cost effective way to get some powerful graphics.

Personally hoping 5850 prices drop, but right now the the GF104 based card is a better deal.

Nice to have a mobo that gives you an option to do either. Very happy about that.


----------



## staryoshi

Bad news, the AXP-140 RT did not fit. It was maybe 2-3mm too wide, it interfered with the gfx card







In the opposite orientation it hit the top fans. To fit, one would have to have a mobo with a little more space between the CPU socket and PCIE slot (unless you don't mind using a different one). That would be hard to do as the Gene III has ample socket space... I mean, I COULD have used it, but it was physically pressing against the graphics card... that's a no-no for me.

I'm back to my H50 for now i suppose, I may pick up a H70 when they release. (Fans are mounted in exhaust, I do not believe in configuring the h50 as an intake setup)

Here's a pic of my rig with a single GTX460 in it, debating on keeping SLI or going for a single one.

Note: The Silverstone FN83 makes a good rear exhaust fan for this case. Moves a decent amount of air and is nice and quiet.

I'm not done with the cable management either


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Bad news, the AXP-140 RT did not fit. It was maybe 2-3mm too wide, it interfered with the gfx card







In the opposite orientation it hit the top fans. To fit, one would have to have a mobo with a little more space between the CPU socket and PCIE slot (unless you don't mind using a different one). That would be hard to do as the Gene III has ample socket space... I mean, I COULD have used it, but it was physically pressing against the graphics card... that's a no-no for me.

I'm back to my H50 for now i suppose, I may pick up a H70 when they release. (Fans are mounted in exhaust, I do not believe in configuring the h50 as an intake setup)

Here's a pic of my rig with a single GTX460 in it, debating on keeping SLI or going for a single one.

Note: The Silverstone FN83 makes a good rear exhaust fan for this case. Moves a decent amount of air and is nice and quiet.

I'm not done with the cable management either









I like your setup, I'm not quite done with mine either, I just go my 80mm led today, will probably hook it up sometime tomorrow. I'm yet to go to bed.. 4 am here







. Clearly have nothing to do if I respond 3 minutes after your post this late.

I envy your 460.. I'm not sure what my next upgrade will be. If you were in my position what would you do? (See sig rig.)


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
I like your setup, I'm not quite done with mine either, I just go my 80mm led today, will probably hook it up sometime tomorrow. I'm yet to go to bed.. 4 am here







. Clearly have nothing to do if I respond 3 minutes after your post this late.

I envy your 460.. I'm not sure what my next upgrade will be. If you were in my position what would you do? (See sig rig.)

The GTX460 would be a mammoth upgrade. I can honestly say that's your best balance of performance and $$$ for your situation







That or a GTX470 if you can find them cheap, but the GTX460 is a monster. Pix when you get that fan installed!









I've been toying with the idea of tossing in one of my cathodes (red or blue is all I have) or picking up a few LED fans







I'm running a 140mm Xigmatek fan on the side-panel right now (white led, blue blades)


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Bad news, the AXP-140 RT did not fit. It was maybe 2-3mm too wide, it interfered with the gfx card







In the opposite orientation it hit the top fans. To fit, one would have to have a mobo with a little more space between the CPU socket and PCIE slot (unless you don't mind using a different one). That would be hard to do as the Gene III has ample socket space... I mean, I COULD have used it, but it was physically pressing against the graphics card... that's a no-no for me.

That's frustrating. Been there.

I was looking forward to see how it did.

Oh well, move on. That which does not kill us makes us stronger.


----------



## Ruckol1

Added in a 80mm exhaust LED that matches the LED fan provided. Had it laying around from my old setup- worked out well









Pardon the quality.. and crooked photo. Lol.


----------



## staryoshi

Bah, get us an inside pic. I want to see its guts


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Bah, get us an inside pic. I want to see its guts









Alright I'll take a proper one with a real camera after I pack up some things. Headed to the cottage tomorrow morning so you wont see me responding thirty seconds later at four am tonight yosh


----------



## Coolman4now

Hi guys

First time poster









- This is my 2nd / HTPC / Download / Light Gaming RIG, so nothing too fancy.


















- Specs :

AMD Phenom II B50 ( X2 550 Successfully Unlocked) / OCZ Vendetta 2 
Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
Sapphire HD5670 with Arctic cooling
2*1GB Kingston ValueRAM 800MHz
Samsung HD154UI
WD1000EARS
Maxtor STM31000528AS
Coolermaster 350W

- I'm thinking about some modding, maybe some cathodes also.

- This is a quick build, I'll revise the cable management next week or so.

- Any opinions ?


----------



## Liighthead

^^^^^^^

nice lil build









EDIT: lilish**


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
Hi guys

First time poster









- This is my 2nd / HTPC / Download / Light Gaming RIG, so nothing too fancy.


















- Specs :

AMD Phenom II B50 ( X2 550 Successfully Unlocked) / OCZ Vendetta 2 
Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
Sapphire HD5670 with Arctic cooling
2*1GB Kingston ValueRAM 800MHz
Samsung HD154UI
WD1000EARS
Maxtor STM31000528AS
Coolermaster 350W

- I'm thinking about some modding, maybe some cathodes also.

- This is a quick build, I'll revise the cable management next week or so.

- Any opinions ?










Oh haai there









Welcome to the club









That's pretty nice cable management for a "quick build"

What type of modding do you have in mind?









I'll update op in a sec.


----------



## Coolman4now

- Thanks guys.

- I dunno yet TARRCO, any suggestions ???


----------



## staryoshi

That's a nice, clean build there Coolman!

I have to re-route some cables. Had to wait for my black cable ties to come in. Here's a case update







(Ignore the white cable tie) My power supply makes routing cables hard, as it's physically longer than most and the cables are long as well.









As for modding, I'm going to cut out the front metal mesh in the HDD bay to improve airflow.


----------



## Coolman4now

- Thanks staryoshi.









- Your build is awesome, and all in the small Vulcan, Nice Rig.

- Can't you route the VGAs power cables to the back ??? it will be much cleaner.









- Don't worry, I have tons of cables hidden in the back, so it's big enough to house them all, just try it.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- Thanks staryoshi.









- Your build is awesome, and all in the small Vulcan, Nice Rig.

- Can't you route the VGAs power cables to the back ??? it will be much cleaner.









- Don't worry, I have tons of cables hidden in the back, so it's big enough to house them all, just try it.

It's just a temporary setup. My black cable ties finally came in today so I can get cracking on it







But yeah, with the 850HX routing cables is an adventure. Look at the pic and see how much longer my PSU is lol. I'll post a revised pic here when I'm done. I need to clip out the fan mesh in the hdd bay too. I'll just clip them instead of using the dremel because no one can see it







I plan on replacing the h50 with the h70 assuming the tubing is long enough.


----------



## Coolman4now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I'll just clip them instead of using the dremel because no one can see it















































- Well, looking forward your setup after all these, It's just nice as it is.

- You only need some hiding.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 





































- Well, looking forward your setup after all these, It's just nice as it is.

- You only need some hiding.









Believe you me, I'm very serious about cable routing


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
Hi guys

First time poster









Very nice. Your cable management is excellent. That large hole in the back comes in very handy, doesn't it?


----------



## Coolman4now

- Thanks popcorn.

- the big curve in the back panel is so good for cable management.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coolman4now*


- Thanks popcorn.

- *the big curve in the back panel is so good for cable management*.


Agreed







without that I would of not been able to do the cable management I did.

About 80% of my cables are back there









EDIT - That was my 200th post


----------



## fighter25

Add meh.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fighter25* 
Add meh.
























































That system is awesome!

Welcome to the cluub









How did you mount your hard drive down the bottom?

and you got any pics of the side panel? I wanna see how those fans are on there haha.


----------



## Liighthead

sweet build  

really clean 
2 x 120mm on side panel i see? temps nice with those 460s?


----------



## fighter25

haha thanks guys.
Yeah 2 highspeed red LED Yates on the side blowing on the GPU's and mem and feeding cool air to the CPU. The side panel has room for 4 120's. It's a little mini HAF. I get 67 and 66 on the 460's folding at 900 on the cores.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fighter25* 
haha thanks guys.
Yeah 2 highspeed red LED Yates on the side blowing on the GPU's and mem and feeding cool air to the CPU. The side panel has room for 4 120's. It's a little mini HAF. I get 67 and 66 on the 460's folding at 900 on the cores.

Haha yeah. But I can only fit 2 120's down the bottom of the side panel cause my cpu cooler like hit's the side panel









But there alright temps for that overclock









and yeah haha mini haf


----------



## Liighthead

nice temps. haha @ mini haf







i guess true lol

btw nice oc on cpu + gpus


----------



## fighter25

Haha thanks liighthead. The ocs weren't hard to get to. Can wait to go water. Trying to fit 2 120.2 rads will be interesting.


----------



## staryoshi

The question is what fan speed are those EE's at?







My Cyclones run much cooler and more quietly than my EE did.


----------



## fighter25

The fans are at 100% but I could care less. I sleep in the same room as the PC with the 460's, 3 high speed yate loons, and 2 4000 rpm 92mm Panaflows, all on full.







Noise doesn't bother me.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fighter25* 
The fans are at 100% but I could care less. I sleep in the same room as the PC with the 460's, 3 high speed yate loons, and 2 4000 rpm 92mm Panaflows, all on full.







Noise doesn't bother me.

See, I'm the opposite. I care very strongly about noise







I had a feeling you were running them at 100%, I know how those cards handle


----------



## Coolman4now

- Nice fighter25, very nice rig.

- Now a picture of your cable management would be nice.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fighter25* 
Add meh.









Thanks for the pics. I would also like to see your side panel.

My 200mm Megaflow cools my cards and chipset just fine, but was wondering how 2 120s might do.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Thanks for the pics. I would also like to see your side panel.

My 200mm Megaflow cools my cards and chipset just fine, but was wondering how 2 120s might do.

i think it really depends on the 120mm fans.. and the 200mm fan

theirs a coolermaster fan ( probaly the megaflow haha ) thats like 150cfm @ 19db

but if u had 4 x 120mm fans that do 90cfm @ 19db.. theirll be more. BUT itll be louder.


----------



## cjb0511

Does anyone know if the coolit eco c240 would fit on the top of the case?


----------



## Coolman4now

^^^ inside the case ??? NO, again NO!

- the clearance between my MB end and the fans is 5 mm !

- maybe you can figure a way to install it out side the case, but you'll lose the handle and it will require some modding.


----------



## staryoshi

No 240mm rad will fit in the case w/o modding. The top fan mounts BARELY fit 2 x 120mm fans, there is no room for tubing, and there is zero room between the fan mounts and the mobo. Aka anything thicker than 25mm will not fit.


----------



## cjb0511

thx for quick reply. Its hard to tell from the stock pics.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjb0511* 
thx for quick reply. Its hard to tell from the stock pics.

Yeah, I got the 120 eco thinking I could mount it there. But radiator collides with motherboard.

Fortunately I was able to put it up front. Perhaps it could be done on top with the radiator outside, but you lose the handle and have to find a new way to get the tubes inside.


----------



## OrphaGn

I've had this case for a month or so now and I love it! It's much more mobile than my Rogue case.
I have a Thermaltake SpinQ and it's a tight squeeze while have 2 120mm fans inside.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphaGn* 
I've had this case for a month or so now and I love it! It's much more mobile than my Rogue case.
I have a Thermaltake SpinQ and it's a tight squeeze while have 2 120mm fans inside.

Hey,

Welcome to the club









You got any pics of your case? and how was your cable management?

Cheers.


----------



## OrphaGn

Ill get some pics up when I get back home.
I haven't fully got the management done yet since i've swapped cases, but once I get them configured i'll post a clean pic.


----------



## OrphaGn

Here are some new pics with better cable management.
Kinda had a hard time fitting all the cables in the back.


----------



## Kantastic

This case was a huge disappointment, especially after reading this thread and realizing that it can NOT house a 240mm ECO. I spent the weekend working on my cable management as well, what a waste of time.


















The 8 pin connector was JUST long enough to route that way. That's as messy as the case gets, I'm ordering some 6'' round black SATA cables for the drives and some Velcro to mount the SSD.

I also had to file away at the opposite side of this screw to mount my Corsair HX850 because it was protruding too high and wouldn't allow me to slip my PSU in. I'm not dumb, I've mounted power supplies on quite a few cases so please don't tell me I'm doing something wrong.










I might just return this POS to Newegg.


----------



## staryoshi

The trick to routing the 8-pin and a few fan cables is to go through the motherboard gap and bend it behind the motherboard itself, routing them through the top back corner of the case.

I'm actually returning mine because I just don't need it. Plus the back-panel button for the fan LED is broken, they didn't solder on the wires, they just put heatshrink on it... very cheap.


----------



## Kantastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
The trick to routing the 8-pin and a few fan cables is to go through the motherboard gap and bend it behind the motherboard itself, routing them through the top back corner of the case.

I'm actually returning mine because I just don't need it. Plus the back-panel button for the fan LED is broken, they didn't solder on the wires, they just put heatshrink on it... very cheap.

That's exactly what I did. It took some effort but honestly, this case is a POS, especially with the fact that the handle screws didn't line up and the issue with the PSU I mentioned on the last page. I noticed that the protruding screw issue is common with NZXT's budget cases, my cousin's NZXT Beta EVO had the same issue except it was in the GPU area. I could never line up his 5670's screw-down bracket properly because there was something preventing it from slipping in.

It's hard to explain, I wish I took pictures.


----------



## staryoshi

It's not a POS, but it's a "You-get-what-you-pay-for" case. It looks cool, has great features, but it's done cheaply. It's "only" (relative term) $70







The back side of mine got smashed during shipping, so the PCI slots/PSU mount is concave. (Part of the reason why I'm returning it). It's a great case to work with when it comes to routing cables for its size. I used the 850HX in mine as well, but it's a bit harder to work with because it's longer than the industry standard and has cables that go to next week







I have few qualms with the physical design of the case, but I wish that they would have bumped the price to $100 and added much needed quality, a little more beef to it, and revised a few areas.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
It's not a POS, but it's a "You-get-what-you-pay-for" case. It looks cool, has great features, but it's done cheaply. It's "only" (relative term) $70







The back side of mine got smashed during shipping, so the PCI slots/PSU mount is concave. (Part of the reason why I'm returning it). It's a great case to work with when it comes to routing cables for its size. I used the 850HX in mine as well, but it's a bit harder to work with because it's longer than the industry standard and has cables that go to next week







I have few qualms with the physical design of the case, but I wish that they would have bumped the price to $100 and added much needed quality, a little more beef to it, and revised a few areas.

+1 totally agree their... if it was that bit more.. but for better quaility.

still alright how it is but could of been done better  imo


----------



## Kantastic

Technically I didn't get what I paid for. Had I not filed off the protruding screw I wouldn't have even been able to mount my power supply on. Even afterwards the PSU made contact with the screw is completely white due to abrasion.
The handle was almost impossible to get on without my foot on the top of the handle exerting enough force to bend it inwards and push the screw holes forward. There was no other way to mount the handle, at least not with my particular case.

I'm actually selling my Venomous X right now because NZXT forgot to mention that it despite it being able to house 170mm coolers, it wouldn't be able to do so on pretty much all X58 boards and most P55/H55 boards. I also have no idea why they didn't increase the width of the case by an inch or something to allow for sealed liquid cooling kits like the H50 or ECO. Why exactly are there rubber grommets advertised for water cooling tubing there if it's next to impossible to do water cooling in the case? And if we decide to mount the radiator on the outside with a Swiftech radbox or something, wouldn't that kill the point of it being a portable case?

I don't exactly hate this case, I just feel cheated. I sold my X58 stuff to go AM3 expecting to be able to mount my VX, but honestly this case just isn't worth my time.
The case looks great, it comes with a fan controller for up to 4 fans, it has great airflow for such a small case, but _in my opinion_ the cons I mentioned overshadow the pros. Newegg had a Storm Scout fon sale for $54 shipped at the time, I wish I had opted for that case instead. I'm sure I'd have been much happier.


----------



## Liighthead

^^^^^^^^^^^^
yeah lol

apperantly the v10 and high tower coolers only fit in some sockets.

Tarrcos DK only Just fits ( about 1/2 a cm till the heatpipe hits the case. the fins are like on the side panel though lol )

water cooling >.> riteee lol the vulcan wasnt designed for wcing... atall >.<


----------



## staryoshi

Yours sounds like a lemon, Kant. Send it back, as you shouldn't have to file anything to get your PSU to fit (Considering I was using the same one). But you can't expect this case to be universally compatible or work with every config. It's mATX, it's portable, you give up a lot of freedom when you move to smaller form factors (Side-Note: I love my Sugo 05







)

The handle shouldn't be impossible, the screws were difficult to get in their initial position but once I got them there the handle fastened tightly and without issue (tested it at a LAN as well).

I was able to mount a Hyper 212+ on a P55 board without issue. (taller than a dark knight) You actually get A LOT of vertical (HSF) space for a mATX case.

One of the most glaring flaws is the 92mm back-panel fan mount... i'd rather it be another 1/4" wide than deal with that crap, it should definitely house a 120mm fan.

I'll be getting in contact with a NZXT rep to discuss my various issues, don't you worry









This is an example of a case that sounds GREAT on paper, but is only GOOD in practice imo.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Sorry you've had a bad experience with it Kantastic. Not the easiest case to work with, but no Micro-ATX is.

Everyone else here seems pretty happy with it. And it looks cool.


----------



## fighter25

Sad to see people aren't having good experiences with this case.
Sorry it toolk so long guys but here's my cable management and side panel. My HDD is sitting on some rubber feet right now as it will be relocated somewhere when I put a 120.2 rad there when I go water. The cable management isn't the best, and the fans are held on with double sided tape, but I have no time to get to them right now.


----------



## Kantastic

fighter25, you have an HX650 powering 2 GTX 480's and an i7 @ 4.0 cooled by a 92mm Xiggy?

I dropped in your specs on the eXtreme PSU Calculator and it came up with 925w as the required voltage for your system at 100% load with 10% capacitor aging. That's actually without calculating the CPU fan power, but that's negligible. What can't be overlooked is that you're going to be doing water cooling which would, unfortunately, draw even more power.

I thought you were pushing it when I saw the picture so I double checked with the calculator and sure enough I was right.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kantastic* 
fighter25, you have an HX650 powering 2 GTX 480's and an i7 @ 4.0 cooled by a 92mm Xiggy?

I dropped in your specs on the eXtreme PSU Calculator and it came up with 925w as the required voltage for your system at 100% load with 10% capacitor aging. That's actually without calculating the CPU fan power, but that's negligible. What can't be overlooked is that you're going to be doing water cooling which would, unfortunately, draw even more power.

I thought you were pushing it when I saw the picture so I double checked with the calculator and sure enough I was right.

That power supply offers plenty of power for his setup. The PSU calculators cannot stand in the face of superior PSUs. The system will never reach its peak potential TDP output, and even if it did the HX650 can handle loads exceeding its rated wattage.

I think I'm going to keep my Vulcan, but I'm returning this one due to its defects.


----------



## Kantastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
That power supply offers plenty of power for his setup. The PSU calculators cannot stand in the face of superior PSUs. The system will never reach its peak potential TDP output, and even if it did the HX650 can handle loads exceeding its rated wattage.

I think I'm going to keep my Vulcan, but I'm returning this one due to its defects.

I actually don't know exactly how that calculator comes up with its figures, but it never hurts to have some extra oomph.

I honestly wish I could keep the Vulcan, but as it stands it's just not my case. I can hear my hardware crying 'cause they'll be going back on my desk for at least another month until I find another candidate.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
That power supply offers plenty of power for his setup. The PSU calculators cannot stand in the face of superior PSUs. The system will never reach its peak potential TDP output, and even if it did the HX650 can handle loads exceeding its rated wattage.

That's good know, as I have one too.









I have a theory that unless you have triple graphics card setups, you don't need more than 800W. Particularly with the newer, more efficient units. The reviews I read indicate that this unit can handle loads up to 650W and beyond. I wouldn't hesitate to use this PSU with 5850 crossfire or 460 SLI. NIce to know it can do more than that.









I should add that, with my current setup (2 4830s, one disk, 920 at 3.6GHz), I draw 320W max while gaming. I don't see myself getting near 650W usage.


----------



## blasphemy

Count me in!


----------



## PopcornMachine

How did you fit the radiator in the top.

Must be a smaller motherboard than mine.

Nice job.


----------



## staryoshi

RMA'd my first Vulcan. This time it was shipped by FedEx in a HUGE box and did not have a single dent or tear in the packaging or the case like the last one did.

Moved my ITX rig from the Sugo05 into the Vulcan. Using all Gentle-Typhoon fans (AP14 Push-pull on h50, AP13 for top exhaust, AP13 (92mm) for rear exhaust) and it runs nearly-SILENT at full-speed. This is going to be my MMO-killer / LAN rig and I'm using it to enter in the Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 OC contest







I should be able to hit 4.6Ghz on the i3 540







Having a smaller mobo actually makes it harder to route cables... Crazy idea I know!







I should replace the 2.5" to 3.5" adapter with a black one... Only used this one because I have three lying around and don't feel like buying another









I'll be mounting one more (or two) AP13 on the mesh to blow onto the motherboard and keep the components cool, as well as possibly adding a blue cold cathode to the bottom of the case.

Specs:
Intel Core i3 540
Corsair H50
4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3-1333 CL7
Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 ITX
Asus GT240 512MB GDDR5
Seagate Momentus XT 500GB
Silverstone ST45SF PSU
NZXT Vulcan
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP13 (92mm), 2xAP13 (120mm), 2xAP14 (120mm)


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
How did you fit the radiator in the top.

Must be a smaller motherboard than mine.

Nice job.

I assume that it's running passively (which would be fine for the X2 3800+) and does not have a fan mounted next to it. Maybe he moved it slightly to the right perhaps and used the two screw holes from the other fan mount


----------



## blasphemy

haha exactly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I assume that it's running passively (which would be fine for the X2 3800+) and does not have a fan mounted next to it. Maybe he moved it slightly to the right perhaps and used the two screw holes from the other fan mount


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blasphemy* 
haha exactly!

I've got enough experience with the Vulcan and with the h50 to know what's goin' on lol


----------



## Liighthead

would a passive coolit 240 rad fit uptheir?

wouldnt u be our to put 120mm fans ontop ( outside of the case ) even if their slim ( so it doesnt hit the handle )

nice setup btw.. needs lil cable magment n look nice. but yeah lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
would a passive coolit 240 rad fit uptheir?

wouldnt u be our to put 120mm fans ontop ( outside of the case ) even if their slim ( so it doesnt hit the handle )

nice setup btw.. needs lil cable magment n look nice. but yeah lol

Link me a picture to be sure, but I'd say no. It has JUST enough width for two 120mm fans, and I know rads usually have those rounded edges that add a little length. Also, that's all the management I can do with the ITX board installed


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Link me a picture to be sure, but I'd say no. It has JUST enough width for two 120mm fans, and I know rads usually have those rounded edges that add a little length. Also, that's all the management I can do with the ITX board installed









ummm its the








found here


----------



## staryoshi

Nope. It extends too far on both sides, it would require modding to fit. You can't mount the fans with the rad below it either, as there is no room between the fans and the mobo.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Nope. It extends too far on both sides, it would require modding to fit. You can't mount the fans with the rad below it either, as there is no room between the fans and the mobo.

mmmk thanks


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
mmmk thanks

Just mount that sucker on top of the case and make your own handle... if you want a handle!


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
RMA'd my first Vulcan. This time it was shipped by FedEx in a HUGE box and did not have a single dent or tear in the packaging or the case like the last one did.

Moved my ITX rig from the Sugo05 into the Vulcan. Using all Gentle-Typhoon fans (AP14 Push-pull on h50, AP13 for top exhaust, AP13 (92mm) for rear exhaust) and it runs nearly-SILENT at full-speed. This is going to be my MMO-killer / LAN rig and I'm using it to enter in the Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 OC contest







I should be able to hit 4.6Ghz on the i3 540







Having a smaller mobo actually makes it harder to route cables... Crazy idea I know!







I should replace the 2.5" to 3.5" adapter with a black one... Only used this one because I have three lying around and don't feel like buying another









I'll be mounting one more (or two) AP13 on the mesh to blow onto the motherboard and keep the components cool, as well as possibly adding a blue cold cathode to the bottom of the case.

Specs:
Intel Core i3 540
Corsair H50
4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3-1333 CL7
Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 ITX
Asus GT240 512MB GDDR5
Seagate Momentus XT 500GB
Silverstone ST45SF PSU
NZXT Vulcan
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP13 (92mm), 2xAP13 (120mm), 2xAP14 (120mm)



























4.6ghz on an i3? How? Also, why did you mount your H50 like that? Seems like a better way would've atleast been to mount 180Â° just the opposite to get the tension off of the hoses. Just curious!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
4.6ghz on an i3? How? Also, why did you mount your H50 like that? Seems like a better way would've atleast been to mount 180Â° just the opposite to get the tension off of the hoses. Just curious!

I'm still tweaking it, highest I've gotten so far is 4.4Ghz. There was no tension on the hoses as it had some slack. I'm ditching this ITX platform and the Vulcan again though, I may keep it for use in later projects


----------



## Dunkler

Just ordered my Vulcan. A new build has been long over due


----------



## staryoshi

I'd have sold you my Vulcan, I'm done with it







Ditching my secondary rig. Not because of any failings, but because I don't need two PCs


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I'd have sold you my Vulcan, I'm done with it







Ditching my secondary rig. Not because of any failings, but because I don't need two PCs









Crap... I thought about asking here but just thought I would order new. You probably could have saved me some money too...









Wanna sell an H50?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Crap... I thought about asking here but just thought I would order new. You probably could have saved me some money too...









Wanna sell an H50?

I briefly upgraded to a H70, but I decided to keep the H50... otherwise the answer would have been yes


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I briefly upgraded to a H70, but I decided to keep the H50... otherwise the answer would have been yes









haha, so close! how bout a modular corsair 850?.. last time ill ask...


----------



## N10248

Just finished my Vulcan system, gone for a completely red & black theme.
It's not overly powerful but it runs the games I want at max settings.

Here's the spec:
- Core 2 Duo 2.0
- 2GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 6400 Ram
- MSI G31TM-P35 Motherboard
- OCZ ModXStream Modular 600W PSU
- Xilence Icebreaker Plus CPU Heatsink/Fan
- XFX ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB
- Pioneer DVD-RW
- WD 160Gb Hard Disk
- NZXT Vulcan M-ATX Case

I've put a cheap 2ghz in as i will get a quad in it at some point.





































Cable Managment...


















Had to move top fan across as the cpu fan touched it...


















Up and running...









In order to save some cabling i've connected the HD LED as the power light, that way i don't need to have any molex cables attached to the power supply.

Only the power button and reset are connected from the front, none of the front USBs, sound or sata, are connected cutting down on the mess inside.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N10248* 
Just finished my Vulcan system, gone for a completely red & black theme.
It's not overly powerful but it runs the games I want at max settings.

Here's the spec:
- Core 2 Duo 2.0
- 2GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 6400 Ram
- MSI G31TM-P35 Motherboard
- OCZ ModXStream Modular 600W PSU
- Xilence Icebreaker Plus CPU Heatsink/Fan
- XFX ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB
- Pioneer DVD-RW
- WD 160Gb Hard Disk
- NZXT Vulcan M-ATX Case

I've put a cheap 2ghz in as i will get a quad in it at some point.





































Those photo's look really nice










Look's like you did an alright job with cable management and that's a non modular psu aswell









Hey one question though.. With your hard drive does it vibrate alot or?

Oh and added to the list









Welcome xD


----------



## N10248

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Those photo's look really nice









Look's like you did an alright job with cable management and that's a non modular psu aswell









Hey one question though.. With your hard drive does it vibrate alot or?

Oh and added to the list









Welcome xD

I've updated my post with a few more pics showing the cable management and with the side covers on.

The hard disk doesn't vibrate at all, the thumbscrews hold it in very tightly.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Congrats on the new case. And you really know how to take good computer photos.


----------



## Dunkler

Very clean man! Great looking rig!


----------



## staryoshi

I regret to inform you that I have sold my Vulcan







Nice case, but I just didn't need it







I'd give it about an 8/10, there's room for improvement but it's not too shabby for what it is.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I regret to inform you that I have sold my Vulcan 







Nice case, but I just didn't need it







I'd give it about an 8/10, there's room for improvement but it's not too shabby for what it is.









How dare you!

p.s. still no 860 :s


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 







How dare you!

p.s. still no 860 :s

Bah international shipping is a major pain... it did say 6-10 business days -_-


----------



## Problame

Hello,

I got my new stuff yesterday and mounted the corsair H50 in the front of the NZXT Vulcan case. It all worked out pretty smooth but the problem I'm having is that the cable of the 120mm fan thats supplied with the H50 is too short! It can't seem to reach my CPU fan connector let alone any other fan connector on the mainboard. Is there any way to fix this (Extension cable?) without replacing the stock h50 fan?

Thx,
Problame

PS: Ill upload some pictures when I'm done at work!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Problame* 
Hello,

I got my new stuff yesterday and mounted the corsair H50 in the front of the NZXT Vulcan case. It all worked out pretty smooth but the problem I'm having is that the cable of the 120mm fan thats supplied with the H50 is too short! It can't seem to reach my CPU fan connector let alone any other fan connector on the mainboard. Is there any way to fix this (Extension cable?) without replacing the stock h50 fan?

Thx,
Problame

PS: Ill upload some pictures when I'm done at work!









Use the built-in fan controller.


----------



## Problame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Use the built-in fan controller.

Ah thanks, actually thats a great idea but then I should replace the 120mm fan because the Corsair one is 4 pins and not 3 pins so it wouldn't fit









Isn't the system gonna whine if nothing is connected to the CPU fan on the mainboard?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Problame* 
Ah thanks, actually thats a great idea but then I should replace the 120mm fan because the Corsair one is 4 pins and not 3 pins so it wouldn't fit









Isn't the system gonna whine if nothing is connected to the CPU fan on the mainboard?

There should be an option in your bios to turn it off. That's what I had to do


----------



## Problame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
There should be an option in your bios to turn it off. That's what I had to do

Ill check it out, thanks again and I'll be posting pictures of the final product later


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Problame* 
Ill check it out, thanks again and I'll be posting pictures of the final product later









Excellent! And yeah, personally I'd replace it anyway as I always use gentle typhoon fans on the h50







Moar pix plz!


----------



## Problame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Excellent! And yeah, personally I'd replace it anyway as I always use gentle typhoon fans on the h50







Moar pix plz!









I'm finally done but, apparently my fan control on the Vulcan chassis didn't work properly, the radiator fan that was connected to it just completely stopped every few seconds! My CPU and mainboard ran over 50c idle (in BIOS) and I had to pull the plug









Bypassed that by hooking up the radiator fan power directly to the PSU. Runs all smooth now at 30c idle


















I'll put up some pics tomorrow, it's evening so my phone quality is unbearable.


----------



## PopcornMachine

I had the same cable length problem with my ECO. I had to get a 3-pin and 4-pin fan power extension cables.

They are available at online stores, such as this one.


----------



## Dunkler

Will this work fine front mounted in a Vulcan? As far as tube length from pump to RAD?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835227006

EDIT: Why isn't this an official owners club yet?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Will this work fine front mounted in a Vulcan? As far as tube length from pump to RAD?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835227006

EDIT: Why isn't this an official owners club yet?

Yes. That's what I use. In fact, the front is the only place to mount it internally.

The tubes are very stiff, but it will reach and mount there. And you will probably need the fan power extension cables I mentioned above.

Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## Problame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Yes. That's what I use. In fact, the front is the only place to mount it internally.

The tubes are very stiff, but it will reach and mount there. And you will probably need the fan power extension cables I mentioned above.

Here's what mine looks like:










Edit: Airflow seems fine. 33c idle with all fans directed inwards and a closed chassis isn't hot is it? (22c room temp)


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Problame* 
Edit: Airflow seems fine. 33c idle with all fans directed inwards and a closed chassis isn't hot is it? (22c room temp)

33c idle is fine. Looks good, and your fan orientation makes sense. The side mesh is your exhaust.

I did it the other way round. I have a 200mm fan on the mesh to pull in air and all others are set to exhaust. You may have noticed that I added a push fan to the radiator. More cooling and more blue lights.


----------



## Problame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
33c idle is fine. Looks good, and your fan orientation makes sense. The side mesh is your exhaust.

I did it the other way round. I have a 200mm fan on the mesh to pull in air and all others are set to exhaust. You may have noticed that I added a push fan to the radiator. More cooling and more blue lights.


















Your case just looks astonishing!







where did you get the screws to hook up the 2nd fan to the radiator?

I'll try your airflow setup when my 200mm fan arrives, my cpu just went 51c at hottest during stresstest and that was at stock speed so I'm not quite satisfied yet


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Problame* 
Your case just looks astonishing!







where did you get the screws to hook up the 2nd fan to the radiator?

I'll try your airflow setup when my 200mm fan arrives, my cpu just went 51c at hottest during stresstest and that was at stock speed so I'm not quite satisfied yet










I got a little bag of 6-32 x 1/2" screws from Lowe's hardware, and those worked fine on the inside holes. I also got some 1" long thinking I could go through both holes at each point, but those were too shot. Perhaps 1 1/2" for that.

Probably looks better with the shorter screws anyway. Just takes a little more work to get them in there.

Also, I don't know if are aware of the 200mm fan issue, but the NZXT fan is the only one that fits those holes correctly. There is no standard for that size unfortunately. I used black twist ties to hold my Coolermaster fan onto the rubber mount. made sure they were tight with some pliers and they are barely noticeable.


----------



## fighter25

Well I took the first step in watercooling my rig. I bought a used BIX360. It shouldn't be too hard to imagine where I'll put it, but if you need a hint, I'll need to find a new way to carry it around. I'll have pics of what I'm thinking of sometime this week.


----------



## Dunkler

PopcornMachine, How does that CoolIt Unit do in on your i7 under load? Can you get it to 4ghz?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
PopcornMachine, How does that CoolIt Unit do in on your i7 under load? Can you get it to 4ghz?

I'm not a overclocking expert, but I have it running comfortably at 3.6GHz. I have had it as high as 3.95GHz previously, but just for quick tests with my previous air cooler.

Temps stay at 70C or below when folding or gamming. They approach 80C when running IBT, but that is very exteme and still OK.

I'm going to reseat it and apply some AS5 and do some more benching. Didn't have that handy the first time.

I should add that I don't think this is the cooler you want for high overclocks like that. I got it mainly for size, and am also very happy with the low noise level.


----------



## Dunkler

is the stock TIM Shin Etsu?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
is the stock TIM Shin Etsu?

That's what some say, but I can not find a definite answer.


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
33c idle is fine. Looks good, and your fan orientation makes sense. The side mesh is your exhaust.

I did it the other way round. I have a 200mm fan on the mesh to pull in air and all others are set to exhaust. You may have noticed that I added a push fan to the radiator. More cooling and more blue lights.


















With mine it seemed that a lot of heat builds up in the graphics area as there isn't much exhaust. The 200mm just pushes all the heat to the back where it just sits.

Are you graphics card temps any good when under load?

Cooler master MegaFlow 200mm on the side intake
2 Scythe slipstream 120mm 1900rpm on the top exhaust


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
With mine it seemed that a lot of heat builds up in the graphics area as there isn't much exhaust. The 200mm just pushes all the heat to the back where it just sits.

Are you graphics card temps any good when under load?

Cooler master MegaFlow 200mm on the side intake
2 Scythe slipstream 120mm 1900rpm on the top exhaust

My card temps are ok. Video Ram on card 1 maxes around 65C. Everything else is lower.

But I think you're right about the hot air build up and may try something different.


----------



## Atenacius

I didn't expect an HX model PSU to fit in this. Will the 750HX fit as well? I think I read somewhere that they're bigger than the TX's but I'd much rather have the modular cable management.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
I didn't expect an HX model PSU to fit in this. Will the 750HX fit as well? I think I read somewhere that they're bigger than the TX's but I'd much rather have the modular cable management.

My 605HX is not that big, so didn't have any trouble there, even with the lower drive cage installed.

I don't think you would have trouble with the 750HX either. In fact, I recall someone in this thread using it in this case.


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
My 605HX is not that big, so didn't have any trouble there, even with the lower drive cage installed.

I don't think you would have trouble with the 750HX either. In fact, I recall someone in this thread using it in this case.

Thanks. I'll probably consider the HX then. The TX 750w is like Cthulu.


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
My card temps are ok. Video Ram on card 1 maxes around 65C. Everything else is lower.

But I think you're right about the hot air build up and may try something different.

I'll try side intake
top exhaust
and bottom front exhaust. Temps are 77C for mine under load 5850


----------



## Protolisk

A bit better temps but I need a way to get rid of the hot air near the GPU but still have enough cold air going towards it.


----------



## snyper3xs

hey guys.

Wondering if can get some help setting up my new rig.
Been pissing around on the internet for half a day without no real answers.

The idea in my head was the following.
AMD CPU
Vulcan Case
Duel Nvidia Graphic cards.

In any case this has proven quite a challenge and I'm having trouble finding a mother board that has SLI, AMD and mATX.

I'm really all new to this and in my excitment went a purchased the vulcan.
I have fans for possible places in it with an orange colour scheme to match the case.

I already have a farily new nvidia GPU. So I was hoping that down the line I could purchase another nvidia card and link the 2.

I have also purchase a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 which from what I understand will fit in the box with the side fan. I look like it should fit.

Can you guys provide any suggestion on a reasonable set up along those lines that wont kill the old wallet? Also what the best way to install the fan? Do I need them all is more better?

Cheers.


----------



## Protolisk

I have the C12P and it fits fine. I'm currently experimenting with fan layouts. I don't think the back one is necessary though


----------



## Problame

I've just unlocked my processor (M4A785D-M PRO mainboard) and I hope someone could give me tips on where to start out with overclocking my vulcan rig?

Currently I just chose the "auto" overclock function but the maximum of this is 10%, and my CPU temprature is just the same as it was on stock speed...


----------



## omaryunus

well you can add me to this club







just ordered my case this morning


----------



## Atenacius

You'll be really happy with your case omaryunus.

So for those of you that are using the 200mm side fan as an intake, what filter solutions do you use? I'm going to be ordering the NZXT fan for the perfect fit but dust is going to be a huge issue.


----------



## Protolisk

add me aswell

still fiddling with fan layout


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
You'll be really happy with your case omaryunus.

So for those of you that are using the 200mm side fan as an intake, what filter solutions do you use? I'm going to be ordering the NZXT fan for the perfect fit but dust is going to be a huge issue.

I don't have a filter on my fan. I live in a dust free environment.
















Seriously, haven't had too much trouble there. The other fans must be pulling most of it out. But I do keep a can of compressed air handy and give it a spray every so often.

On the subject of filters, there is a rather thick one in the front of the case where I have set my radiator to blow out. It seems I get a little lower temps with the front off, and so wonder if it is restricting the removal of hot air.

I think my main problem, though, is pulling from the hot air coming off the cards. Still working on it.


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
I don't have a filter on my fan. I live in a dust free environment.
















Seriously, haven't had too much trouble there. The other fans must be pulling most of it out. But I do keep a can of compressed air handy and give it a spray every so often.

On the subject of filters, there is a rather thick one in the front of the case where I have set my radiator to blow out. It seems I get a little lower temps with the front off, and so wonder if it is restricting the removal of hot air.

I think my main problem, though, is pulling from the hot air coming off the cards. Still working on it.

If your rad fan is an exhaust, you should try to get that filter off (I haven't figured out how, yet). I'm sure it's affecting your temps to some degree.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
If your rad fan is an exhaust, you should try to get that filter off (I haven't figured out how, yet). I'm sure it's affecting your temps to some degree.

Actually took it apart once already when I replaced the orange lights with blue.









I'll have to put up some pictures. Anyway, it is a tedious process due to the number of screws and the fact that the front does not completely come off the case. It's always tethered by cables.

Will work on removing the filter.


----------



## snyper3xs

So it looks like the side fan is an intake.

I am thinking of using the front and side fans and intake and the rest exhaust.
From what I understand the CUP fan sucks. So with my Noctua NH-C12P SE14 it would be stupid have the side fan blow out if my CPU fan us sitting behind it is sucking.

Is it possible to wire up all fans to the swtich at the back to turn off the LEDs? It looks like most fans do not cater for this unless I get the old soldering iron out. The one that comes with it has an extra connector comming off it.

I've decided to bail on my duel card setup. Too hard basket.


----------



## Protolisk

Just rearranged some fans and currently this is the best setup.

My C12P heat sink fins are vertical like IIIII not the the side like ===

No rear fan, useless doesn't do anything
2 top fans, the included NZXT 120mm as exhaust
C12P fan as intake blows onto heatsink
around 48C-50C unload for CPU with prime95

No front fan, as it seemed that either way as exhaust or intake it increased temperatures.
2 Sycthe slipstream 120mm 1900rpm on the side panel intake aimed at GFX card. They used to be at the top as exhaust but swapping them with stock NZXT ones made no temperature difference. Much more useful here.

tldr;
No rear fan
No front fan
C12P / CPU fan blows onto CPU
fins mounted vertically
2 stock NZXT fans mounted on top -exhaust
2 Scythe SlipStream 120mm 1900rpm mounted on side - intake.

Max temp underload
CPU - 50C
GPU - 70C

last note, it seems putting the side fans on full or low makes no difference to GFX card temp


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
well you can add me to this club







just ordered my case this morning









Sure thing!

Just post up some pics once you've finished your build









Cheers.


----------



## Problame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
Just rearranged some fans and currently this is the best setup.

My C12P heat sink fins are vertical like IIIII not the the side like ===

No rear fan, useless doesn't do anything
2 top fans, the included NZXT 120mm as exhaust
C12P fan as intake blows onto heatsink
around 48C-50C unload for CPU with prime95

No front fan, as it seemed that either way as exhaust or intake it increased temperatures.
2 Sycthe slipstream 120mm 1900rpm on the side panel intake aimed at GFX card. They used to be at the top as exhaust but swapping them with stock NZXT ones made no temperature difference. Much more useful here.

tldr;
No rear fan
No front fan
C12P / CPU fan blows onto CPU
fins mounted vertically
2 stock NZXT fans mounted on top -exhaust
2 Scythe SlipStream 120mm 1900rpm mounted on side - intake.

Max temp underload
CPU - 50C
GPU - 70C

last note, it seems putting the side fans on full or low makes no difference to GFX card temp

Why don't you just put the top two fans (or even all fans) to Intake the air, so it blows/cools over the GPU and only use the 200mm side fan as an exhaust?

I've not tested any other fan setup but thats what I'm using at the moment with a (XFX) 4850 and it doesnt go well over 50C


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Problame* 
Why don't you just put the top two fans (or even all fans) to Intake the air, so it blows/cools over the GPU and only use the 200mm side fan as an exhaust?

I've not tested any other fan setup but thats what I'm using at the moment with a (XFX) 4850 and it doesnt go well over 50C









most of the heat from the graphics card is below it, I don't think the top fans would reach that far. Pretty much it seems that the graphics card and below is an entirely different section for heat.


----------



## Protolisk

Does anyone else with the
Cooler Master MegaFLow 200mm feel like it's a little weak?


----------



## Problame

The BIOS of my M4A785D-M PRO won't let me set the multiplier higher then standard (12.5), tho its unlocked (by pressing "4" when booting) and I can fiddle with the FSB and voltage.
Can anyone recommend me any software to try it another way?

Edit: "Solved" the problem for a dual cooler on the corsair H50 by cutting off the first screw holes on the H50 supplied fan so I could use regular screws supplied with each mainboard. Still have to straighten the edges a bit but it took 4c idle and ~5-6c full load of the CPU temp so I'm happy


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
Does anyone else with the
Cooler Master MegaFLow 200mm feel like it's a little weak?

Yes. I have played around with this fan first hand, it does feel a little weak. But it does do the job alright. It pushes a fair amount of air. Just try to not tighten the screws hard or over time the pressure will make the chassis crack.

Cheers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
add me aswell

still fiddling with fan layout


Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
well you can add me to this club







just ordered my case this morning









Both added. Updated OP.


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Yes. I have played around with this fan first hand, it does feel a little weak. But it does do the job alright. It pushes a fair amount of air. Just try to not tighten the screws hard or over time the pressure will make the chassis crack.

Cheers.

Seems like a 120mm fan works better for blowing onto the graphics card


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
Seems like a 120mm fan works better for blowing onto the graphics card

Well yeah a 120mm will work better when it's blowing on one concentrated area. The 200mm is more for like overall case airflow.


----------



## Protolisk

I may have screwed up my scythe slipstreams by mounting them horizontal for some period.
How do you cool your gfx card


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
I may have screwed up my scythe slipstreams by mounting them horizontal for some period.
How do you cool your gfx card

I have a pretty powerfull 120mm at the front exausht and that cool's down the video card pretty good.


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
I have a pretty powerfull 120mm at the front exausht and that cool's down the video card pretty good.

I actually tried that for some reason it seems that when I turned up the fans the temperature went up.

I think it might have to do with my graphics card as its non-reference. It probably didn't have enough positive air pressure for the fans to operate properly.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
I actually tried that for some reason it seems that when I turned up the fans the temperature went up.

I think it might have to do with my graphics card as its non-reference. It probably didn't have enough positive air pressure for the fans to operate properly.

It could of been that the force of airflow coming from the front fan was impacting the speed of the fan on the video card?







wild guess haha.


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
It could of been that the force of airflow coming from the front fan was impacting the speed of the fan on the video card?







wild guess haha.

Yeah something like that, not much I can do to cool it without getting a thrid party heatsink/cooler and voiding the warranty.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
Yeah something like that, not much I can do to cool it without getting a thrid party heatsink/cooler and voiding the warranty.

How badly is it overheating? Those ATi cards tend to run hot anyway. I think they have a max of 120.

What temps you getting?

And also where abouts is your computer located? Whats your room temp?

Computers are such pussies haha. One little thing can trigger a overheating component.


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
How badly is it overheating? Those ATi cards tend to run hot anyway. I think they have a max of 120.

What temps you getting?

And also where abouts is your computer located? Whats your room temp?

Computers are such pussies haha. One little thing can trigger a overheating component.

It's not that bad

It's a Gigabyte 5850 OC edition
Room temp is about 16C
GFX card under load factory clock is 70C
Oveclocked is about 80

Computers under the desk raised off the ground.
I think it's just a combination of the GFX card being generally hot and it's placement in the case. The 2 intake fans are above the PSU with only about 5cm gap.

Edit:
I think it might have to do with my front fan (slipstream) having bad static pressure as the front fan has all that mesh and filters to work through.


----------



## Ironic

I threw this together in PS and I've been hounding NZXT to produce it for the past couple weeks.... any thoughts/critique?


----------



## Protolisk

Why dual optical drives? I don't get the part about the Uninterrupted Airflow.


----------



## Ironic

the airflow improvement comes from not needing the lower HDD bay, 3 HDD(6 SSDs?) can fit in the space behind the touch screen. this opens up the bottom of the case for extra fans, or an h70/ECO radiator... (I know you can already put it there, but at the cost of HDD slots)

the dual optical drives is optional, but as the designer, I like slot load drives and having two in one 5.25 bay is pretty awesome.
of course the adapter could be removed and a single standard 5.25 optical drive could be installed...
EDIT: (it looks like this http://www.digistor.com/Combo-Kit-fo...ve-Black-Bezel)


----------



## PopcornMachine

I like the big fan controller and slim dvd drive. Wish I could do that.









The lower drive bay is removable. Don't need that much drive capacity, so I took mine out.

And if you're going with the NZXT black and wihite theme, then the paint job is logical.

Kind of makes the little Vulcan look like a penguin though.


----------



## Ironic

haha! vulkuin...
plus if you can use the front of the case for a 120mm radiator, then you no longer need a wider case to fit a radiator over the mobo, which covers up your pride and joy anyway!
it's just a more logical layout...

the Sentry LXE is a bangin' piece of equipment... and I want to be able to mount one into a case rather than be forced to have it sit next to my case... plus, it keeps the space behind it open for hard drives! five~six 2.5" drives!!


----------



## Liighthead

what about just try getem to do 4 x 5.25bays?? instead of fan controller n 2 slim drives. 

n not white side panel. lol thats easyly changeable.. if U wanted to


----------



## Ironic

please, use complete sentences... but you can use two standard 5.25 drives... the first 5.25 bay simply has an adapter for 2 slim drives (which could be removed to install a standard sized 5.25 drive) the second 5.25 bay has an adapter for 3.5 (which can also be removed to install another 5.25 drive)

and I have absolutely no idea what the last line was supposed to mean...

edit: plus, in a mATX case, who honestly needs four 5.25 bays...


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironic* 
please, use complete sentences... but you can use two standard 5.25 drives... the first 5.25 bay simply has an adapter for 2 slim drives (which could be removed to install a standard sized 5.25 drive) the second 5.25 bay has an adapter for 3.5 (which can also be removed to install another 5.25 drive)

and I have absolutely no idea what the last line was supposed to mean...

edit: plus, in a mATX case, who honestly needs four 5.25 bays...

*looks at picture*
umm well that fan controller. is 2 x 5.25bays. the slim drives is a nother. and the bottom one is a 5.25bay.

so, im saying. just try get them to make one with 4 x 5.25bays, and the fan controller u buy separate as with the slim drive adapter.

just saying to get them to maby Look at doing this. just do it simple.. drop the adapters and just have 4 x 5.25bays, thats all it is lol..

1. dont have side panel painted white.
2. take out the adapter and fan controller ( leaving the 3.5" adapter though )

Just sayin.. more chance of them doing it, and wont be nother $100.. those fan controllers are a fair bit lol.

and last sentence...
sorry... lol
make it just Plain black. well normal lol.. not white, if u wanted it white Just paint it? same with the front panel..


----------



## Ironic

the Sentry LXE screen takes up a little over two and a half 5.25 bays and is a smidge wider... it's not a standard size (as far as I know)... and by itself only costs ~$50... the Vulcan currently only costs $70 = $120...
I don't know about you, but I've spent more on uglier cases...

About the color, how many black cases are there... and how many black mATX cases are there... now tell me how many black/white mATX cases there are...
have you ever tried to pull modders mesh off of a case without damaging it? plus a high gloss anno job would look better than spray paint... plus all of NZXT's other hardware is in a white/black color scheme...


----------



## Liighthead

thats true.. but really mite just be me.. but illd rather a black case V a black/white case..

but would be a nice option to some people..

the sentrys are about $80 over here lol.

maby if their was a option for sentry controller. and black and white. like u can get some cases with a option for window or not. type thing, but as a base.. see if theyll make it with the 5.25bays

and yeah true about the paint being pre-done.. and yes i have lol.. can be anoying but yeah..

make the paint/controller/adapter optional? the adapter.. really i dont know any 1 really ( not inc laptops ) that have a slim drive.. the standed 5.25 dvd burners are cheap. so more of them around.

good luck to


----------



## Protolisk

Yay another aussie.

I changed my coolermaster LEDs from red to orange


















Might take better pictures later with a better camera


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
Yay another aussie.

I changed my coolermaster LEDs from red to orange


















Might take better pictures later with a better camera

Looks pretty sweet. Matches the original LED colors. Did you actually switch out the LEDs yourself or did you just buy a different fan?
I'm jealous, I just ordered the NZXT 200mm fan but they're out of stock.


----------



## Protolisk

I switched the LEDs myself from the original red ones, now they're the same colour as the case


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
I switched the LEDs myself from the original red ones, now they're the same colour as the case

Those red led's look nice on that case.

oh and btw I found you on OCAU







Haha.


----------



## Protolisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Those red led's look nice on that case.

oh and btw I found you on OCAU







Haha.

I'm also on whirlpool, I didn't realise you were Australian and in Victoria as well. So many Aussies with Vulcans


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
I'm also on whirlpool, I didn't realise you were Australian and in Victoria as well. So many Aussies with Vulcans

Haha.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=905754

That's my for-sale thread


----------



## Protolisk

hmm I would buy them to try eyefinity but then I'd have a complete mess of ddiferent size monitors and everything


----------



## Protolisk

I'm going to swap to mini ITX so if any aussies want my case, mobo or cpu pm me.

Good case but still sorta big for me


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protolisk* 
I'm going to swap to mini ITX so if any aussies want my case, mobo or cpu pm me.

Good case but still sorta big for me

how much u askin?


----------



## domerocket

Just ordered my Vulcan and RIII Gene! Can't wait. May try and cram my 2 GTX 470's in there.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domerocket*


Just ordered my Vulcan and RIII Gene! Can't wait. May try and cram my 2 GTX 470's in there.


That's a great setup. Arguable the most power you can fit in mATX, I'm very happy with mine.

Here are some pictures from my new build; upgraded from 955 / M4A785-M.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domerocket*


Just ordered my Vulcan and RIII Gene! Can't wait. May try and cram my 2 GTX 470's in there.


Now that would be one epic matx rig haha







be sure to post pics when it's done and I'll add ya to the club









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


That's a great setup. Arguable the most power you can fit in mATX, I'm very happy with mine.

Here are some pictures from my new build; upgraded from 955 / M4A785-M.


Jeeeeez. *jealous*







Haha. I'm still on friggen c2d's and 775. Anyways that looks pretty sweet. I like the look of the ram in the first pic. Look's like myne but mynes red >< 
When your done putting it all in and stuff post some piccies


----------



## domerocket

My biggest issue with the 470's is getting the H50 to work. But with a dremel and some M-A-N I think it can be done.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
My biggest issue with the 470's is getting the H50 to work. But with a dremel and some M-A-N I think it can be done.

How will the 470's get in the way of the H50?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
How will the 470's get in the way of the H50?

He probably means getting the tubing down to the front 120mm intake.


----------



## domerocket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
He probably means getting the tubing down to the front 120mm intake.

Yes, I am new to the mATX realm but from what I have read having a full length card in the 1st PCI-E slot and mounting the H50 in the front do not go over easily. Hopefully it will work out just fine. I have seen SLI 460's but the 470 is just over an inch longer. I will post pics when I get it.

Ok, so I do have one question. I am looking at the Corsair HX750 and the 750w Silverstone Strider ST75F-P. I know these will run 470's in SLI but my main concern is will they fit with SLI 470's in the case? Anyone know?

Corsair HX750 - 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 180mm(L)
Strider 750 - 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L)


----------



## domerocket

anyone?


----------



## Coolman4now

- The PSU is located in the lower back of the case, why on earth would it prevent you from SLIing your GTX470 ?

- If you mean the length of the card, then the vulcan can hold HD5970 easily.


----------



## domerocket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- The PSU is located in the lower back of the case, why on earth would it prevent you from SLIing your GTX470 ?

- If you mean the length of the card, then the vulcan can hold HD5970 easily.

Because if you look at even 650w's with SLI 460's they are almost touching the PSU. Most 750w PSU's are a little taller than 650w's


----------



## domerocket

Ordered the Strider 750 last night. From some measurements I found it should work perfectly. And I hear it is one helluva PSU. Pics to come Mon-Tues.


----------



## unlisted

Something really annoying happened today. I bought the cpu cooler in my sig and mounted it fine on the mother board. But it ended up making my life difficult when trying to screw in the last screw for the motherboard into the standoff because of its proximity to the 2 exhaust fans at the top. had to get someone to hold it while I screwed it from the bottom like working on a car.


----------



## Liighthead

OI Tarrco update us with ya pics nowwwwww D:

h50 + asus 460 CU + modded hhd cage..

common doo eettttt


----------



## TARRCO

As that numbnuts said ^

I've been busy with my Vulcan last few days xD

Updates:

HHHHHHH50000000

































And I may of had modded and moved the HDD cage xD



























What you guys think?

It's absolutely packed... No more room in there xD took me about 4 hours to fit it all in :/


----------



## Liighthead

^^ replace front fan with a 38mm hehehe


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
As that numbnuts said ^

I've been busy with my Vulcan last few days xD

Updates:

HHHHHHH50000000

















So you drilled new holes for the hard drive cage, and you have 3 fans on the H50?

Is that pull-push-push, or push-pull-pull?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
So you drilled new holes for the hard drive cage, and you have 3 fans on the H50?

Is that pull-push-push, or push-pull-pull?









yeah drilled new holes and there's double sided tape to dampen the noise.

And it's push-pull but one of them at the front is a shroud


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
yeah drilled new holes and there's double sided tape to dampen the noise.

And it's push-pull but one of them at the front is a shroud









^^ replace the front 2 with a 38mm fan.. do eeettttt hahaahhaa

the front fan is just a spacer. no fan.. not a shroud. just a space. a shroud does something. spacer well its a spacer xD


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
yeah drilled new holes and there's double sided tape to dampen the noise.

And it's push-pull but one of them at the front is a shroud









Now I remember reading somewhere how you made a shroud with a fan frame.

So you are pushing out the front? I ask because I swithched my ECO the other way because of the thiick filter in the front. Seems to work a bit better, but also adds heat to the 2nd graphics card.

Can't win some times.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Now I remember reading somewhere how you made a shroud with a fan frame.

So you are pushing out the front? I ask because I swithched my ECO the other way because of the thiick filter in the front. Seems to work a bit better, but also adds heat to the 2nd graphics card.

Can't win some times.

nar he has it the other way around. the clear fan is a shroud. ( no fan in it ) the one on the rad is a fan. if was the other way around. he should get better temps. but yeah anyways still nice setup


----------



## Dunkler

Finally got most of this sucka complete. I will post more pics when I have it all in. But here you go for your viewing pleasure. The only wires showing are the pci-e and they will be hidden when the GPU gets installed! The front 5.25" drive thing is an ICY DOCK RAID Cage with 4x 500gb Scorpio Blacks in RAID 0, and a Mushkin 60gb SSD.


----------



## Dunkler

On a side note... finding a way to stuff the cables behind the mobo was tough... anyone else find it to be a tight and kinda scary squeeze?


----------



## domerocket

Dunkler, What are your full system specs going to be?

I am building an i7-920, RIII Gene, H50 rig with 470 SLI. Trying to figure out how to squeeze it all in. I get the mobo and cards tomorrow.


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
Dunkler, What are your full system specs going to be?

I am building an i7-920, RIII Gene, H50 rig with 470 SLI. Trying to figure out how to squeeze it all in. I get the mobo and cards tomorrow.

Honestly all of the stuff fits pretty tightly. I will also be running an H50, but only a single GTX480 for the time being. As far as making it all fit... the hardest part is the routing the cables in the back panel behind the mobo tray. I have completely filled my sata ports with the exception of the sata 6 ports. You can get it all to squeeze in behind the mobo tray but it is tough feels like you are going to break something. I even did a little bit of behind the tray management but not much. The thing I can suggest to you is this: run your power switch cord, front panel audio and reset cord all directly underneath the motherboard itself. Run your 8 pin CPU power behind the motherboard and tuck it in the top back corner with just enough slack to bend it around to plug in. With the sata cables you need to zip tie them all together as flat as possible and run them down the center back part of the mobo tray then out the bottom with just their connectors peaking out to connect to the mobo.

Does any of that help?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Finally got most of this sucka complete. I will post more pics when I have it all in. But here you go for your viewing pleasure. The only wires showing are the pci-e and they will be hidden when the GPU gets installed! The front 5.25" drive thing is an ICY DOCK RAID Cage with 4x 500gb Scorpio Blacks in RAID 0, and a Mushkin 60gb SSD.





































Nice system you have thar. Very jealous of the motherboard










And yes. All my cables are routed behind my mobo tray but with some force I got the side panel to go on









I added you to the club









Cheers.


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Nice system you have thar. Very jealous of the motherboard









And yes. All my cables are routed behind my mobo tray but with some force I got the side panel to go on









I added you to the club









Cheers.


Thanks man! I was so worried about the amount of force I had to apply while putting the side panel on. Eventually if worked out fine, but it had me worried there for a minute.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dunkler*


On a side note... finding a way to stuff the cables behind the mobo was tough... anyone else find it to be a tight and kinda scary squeeze?


Yes it is tight back there, but would be impossible without the bulge in the side panel.

I also stuff a lot of cables in the notch below the 5.25 drive cage, next to the 3.5 cage.

And tie everything down so it stays there. That's life with a small case. It's always a tight squeeze.

Oh, and I love your raid cage. One of these days I would like to get one and fill it with SSDs.


----------



## domerocket

Dunkler, thanks for the tips. I will findout today how well the cables on the Silverstone PSU I got will bend.


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
Dunkler, thanks for the tips. I will findout today how well the cables on the Silverstone PSU I got will bend.

Hey man, no prob. If you need any pics of anything to clear it up just let me know. I will do what I can to help you achieve a clean build.


----------



## Ruckol1

There should be a mATX power users group!


----------



## domerocket

Got my rig out together. Using h50 with a pair of scythe slipstreams in push/pull. Getting idle temps at 47c with stock clocks. I've tried a few different ways of setting the fans up. Does this case require the side fan to run cool? Does removing the front filter help?

I7-920 R3gene 6gb ripjaw and sli 470s

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
Got my rig out together. Using h50 with a pair of scythe slipstreams in push/pull. Getting idle temps at 47c with stock clocks. I've tried a few different ways of setting the fans up. Does this case require the side fan to run cool? Does removing the front filter help?

I7-920 R3gene 6gb ripjaw and sli 470s

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

PICS! please









And I've got no side panel fan and my comp runs extremely cool. But I guess a side panel fan will help a bit with air flow and what not.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
There should be a mATX power users group!









What you mean?

I think there's a mATX club on the forums somewhere.

edit - yup http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...-new-post.html


----------



## domerocket

I will post pics when I get home from work.

I still think 47c is high becuse my Mid tower i7 920 ran mid to high 30s


----------



## omaryunus

Got my build done in my Vulcan just waiting for my monitor now













































please add me to the member list


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
Got my build done in my Vulcan just waiting for my monitor now













































please add me to the member list









Any chance your 3.5 bay can fit 2 ssd and 1 hdd ?(looks like you already got 1 ssd + 1 hdd)
Also, more pics would be appreciated. I'm curious of how this case handle cable management.
Awesome build. + Rep. Are you using those NZXT special led string or whatever it's called?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
I will post pics when I get home from work.

I still think 47c is high becuse my Mid tower i7 920 ran mid to high 30s

Actually yes 47 does seem a bit high :/ tried remounting it? Or re-aplying the tim?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
Got my build done in my Vulcan just waiting for my monitor now









http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...s/DSC_0927.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...s/DSC_0943.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...s/DSC_0934.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...s/DSC_0940.jpg
please add me to the member list









Sweeet jesus









That is one beasty mATX rig







That look's fuc'kn sexy man. What temps you getting with the 470?

And you were added ages ago I beleive


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Any chance your 3.5 bay can fit 2 ssd and 1 hdd ?(looks like you already got 1 ssd + 1 hdd)
Also, more pics would be appreciated. I'm curious of how this case handle cable management.
Awesome build. + Rep. Are you using those NZXT special led string or whatever it's called?

thanks man and i will take a look at it... more pics are available in my build log http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ttledevil.html

thanks for the rep and as for the LED string im using the one i found on performance-pcs:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24360

if you want any more details please let me know

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Sweeet jesus









That is one beasty mATX rig







That look's fuc'kn sexy man. What temps you getting with the 470?

And you were added ages ago I beleive









thanks alot







and no monitor atm so cant check the temps of my 470 yet... im really hoping the 200 mm is helping cool the 470

and i guess so







just saw it







NOICE!


----------



## domerocket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Actually yes 47 does seem a bit high :/ tried remounting it? Or re-aplying the tim?


I did reapply it. The first time I did the pea sized drop in the center and moved the heatsink from the H50 around on it to smear it around. The second time I cleaned it and used a credit card to evenly apply a thin coat.

I am using Arctic Silver 5. I have some Diamond IC I may try tonight when I get home and see how that works.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
thanks man and i will take a look at it... more pics are available in my build log http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ttledevil.html

thanks for the rep and as for the LED string im using the one i found on performance-pcs:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24360

if you want any more details please let me know

thanks alot







and no monitor atm so cant check the temps of my 470 yet... im really hoping the 200 mm is helping cool the 470

and i guess so







just saw it







NOICE!

Nice build log you got there.

The led cable I was talking about is here

Also, what's the white, little box that you put between H70 fans and rad? And what is it used for?


----------



## TeeHeeMuffin

Hey can a H50 fit in the front of the vulcan with a 5850? The guy at my store said a h50 would be a tight fit in the front because the liquid cooling tubes are too short. I dunno whether I can fit in my 5850 properly. Any help would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TeeHeeMuffin*


Hey can a H50 fit in the front of the vulcan with a 5850? The guy at my store said a h50 would be a tight fit in the front because the liquid cooling tubes are too short. I dunno whether I can fit in my 5850 properly. Any help would be awesome. Thanks










I got myne to fit with a 9.8" GTX 460 but if you don't want to much pressure on the H50's tubes I would suggest putting a spacer at the front of the rad aswell as a fan too. So it's closer to your mobo


----------



## TeeHeeMuffin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


I got myne to fit with a 9.8" GTX 460 but if you don't want to much pressure on the H50's tubes I would suggest putting a spacer at the front of the rad aswell as a fan too. So it's closer to your mobo










Woah that was fast. Thanks for the post. I'll try the spacers idea.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TeeHeeMuffin*


Woah that was fast. Thanks for the post. I'll try the spacers idea.


No probs dude









Here's my one for example..




























Cheers.


----------



## TeeHeeMuffin

Hey thanks. You got a nice system. I'll try and post my own system once I'm done but it might take a while. I haven't started building yet and am getting the parts overseas.


----------



## TeeHeeMuffin

Oh yeah. Any words on how to join the club?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TeeHeeMuffin*


Hey thanks. You got a nice system. I'll try and post my own system once I'm done but it might take a while. I haven't started building yet and am getting the parts overseas.


It's alright. Thanks man








Yeah once your done be sure to post some pics









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TeeHeeMuffin*


Oh yeah. Any words on how to join the club?










Post pics of your Vulcan rig or just simply ask me here that you want to be added









There's also a signature code in the first post


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domerocket*


I did reapply it. The first time I did the pea sized drop in the center and moved the heatsink from the H50 around on it to smear it around. The second time I cleaned it and used a credit card to evenly apply a thin coat.

I am using Arctic Silver 5. I have some Diamond IC I may try tonight when I get home and see how that works.


You wont notice a difference between thermals, at least those two. If you do it will be because you got a nice mount


----------



## TARRCO

*We are now a Official thread approved by a moderator !*

Cheers everyone









- Updated with a new banner


----------



## Liighthead

^.^ grats numbnuts


----------



## domerocket

All right! Been waiting for this! Sorry they suck, taken with my Droid X! Also, I am horrible with cable management but I am learning. Waiting on my NZXT 200mm fan to arrive.

Also, I reapplied with Diamond IC and temps are down to 39c from 47c!

Yes, you are seeing a 465 and 470. I unlocked the 465!


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domerocket*


All right! Been waiting for this! Sorry they suck, taken with my Droid X! Also, I am horrible with cable management but I am learning. Waiting on my NZXT 200mm fan to arrive.

Also, I reapplied with Diamond IC and temps are down to 39c from 47c!

Yes, you are seeing a 465 and 470. I unlocked the 465!



















Hehe. Fuc'kn nice dude. I was wondering where I read about the dual 470's. I didn't think that the 470 and 465 would look that exact xD and that's a pretty nice temp drop! Your cable management isn't THAT bad. It's pretty good. I like how you've mounted the 120's









Didn't you find your H50 tubes a little stretched?

I'll add you to the club.. If I haven't already xD


----------



## domerocket

Thanks, The H50 tubes seem fine. Maybe another 3/4 to the left and they would be tight. I am still waiting on my WD 1TB to get in and my 200mm side fan. Once I get those I will to some touch ups to the cables. I just wanted to get it together and verify the parts worked.


----------



## Liighthead

nice rig dome









those 470s look nice.. i wanna see xfire 5970s or sli 480s in a vulcan lol XD


----------



## domerocket

Thanks. It runs super fast. I like it. Definitely an upgrade from a Phenom II 955 and GTX 260. Plays ArmA II like a champ.

Not sure how much I like this case though. Kinda wishing I would have went with the antec or silverstone


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 

Not sure how much I like this case though. Kinda wishing I would have went with the antec or silverstone

That's sad coz I'm thinking of moving my rig to a vulcan.









What exactly antec or silverstone cases are you looking at?


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Nice build log you got there.

The led cable I was talking about is here

Also, what's the white, little box that you put between H70 fans and rad? And what is it used for?

yea i saw that but i didnt want to do any sleeving yet... will do that in a bit when i have some free time currently just needed a system up since im starting school and work is getting pretty hectic...

the white box is a shroud... it gives space between the rad and the fan so that the air hits the whole rad rather than leaving a dead spot in the center where the fan motor is... it usually helps bring down temps a C or 2 sometimes more according to some ppl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
All right! Been waiting for this! Sorry they suck, taken with my Droid X! Also, I am horrible with cable management but I am learning. Waiting on my NZXT 200mm fan to arrive.

Also, I reapplied with Diamond IC and temps are down to 39c from 47c!

Yes, you are seeing a 465 and 470. I unlocked the 465!


















i didnt even notice the 465







but that looks awesome man... the way ive done it in my build it doesnt seem like i have enough space for a second video card... i think i would have to move my 1TB HDD to add another card... which i might do in a bit but the system is looking amazing bro!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
nice rig dome









those 470s look nice.. i wanna see xfire 5970s or sli 480s in a vulcan lol XD

i saw somebody was planning a mATX Vulcan build with 2 480s in it... i would love to see that aswell but even with the 470s this is pretty beastly for a mATX case


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
All right! Been waiting for this! Sorry they suck, taken with my Droid X! Also, I am horrible with cable management but I am learning. Waiting on my NZXT 200mm fan to arrive.

Also, I reapplied with Diamond IC and temps are down to 39c from 47c!

Yes, you are seeing a 465 and 470. I unlocked the 465!

Nice job. Surprised you got the H50 up front with two big cards like that.

Just curious, but are the radiator fans blowing out the front or pulling in?

I have my ECO fans pulling air in.


----------



## Dunkler

DOMEROCKET, your 8-pin CPU power shoulld run fine behind your mobo and tuck nicely into the top back corner. It would make it look much cleaner.

Nice build BTW!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
Got my build done in my Vulcan just waiting for my monitor now



















I had no idea the H70 cables would stretch to the front of a Vulcan... love that build!


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 

I had no idea the H70 cables would stretch to the front of a Vulcan... love that build!

oh with the shroud i have on the front it brings the H70 another 38mm forward but still the tubes are pretty loose i believe if i place it right i can get another 470 in there (maybe later







)


----------



## domerocket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
DOMEROCKET, your 8-pin CPU power shoulld run fine behind your mobo and tuck nicely into the top back corner. It would make it look much cleaner.

Nice build BTW!

I just threw it together. I am doing some more routing this weekend when I get my WD 1TB Black in. I am thinking of ordering a short cable kit for the PSU and going to get some velcro straps to tighten things up a little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Nice job. Surprised you got the H50 up front with two big cards like that.

Just curious, but are the radiator fans blowing out the front or pulling in?

I have my ECO fans pulling air in.

The rad fans are pulling in. I tried having them as exhaust but my temps were slightly elevated by 2c or so. The H50 fit with ease.


----------



## Korben

Love the look of this case, and that it still fits a good deal of components in. Definitely a candidate for my mATX gaming build.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
The rad fans are pulling in. I tried having them as exhaust but my temps were slightly elevated by 2c or so. The H50 fit with ease.

Yeah, same here. I think the thick filter in the front restricts the exhaust of hot air. And I noticed my radiator getting quite dusty. Better to pull air through the filter and let it handle the dirt.

Only thing is that it gets the 2nd video card a little hotter, but not too much.


----------



## domerocket

Anyone have recommendations for an air cooler in this case? Noctua? True120?

I am not liking my idle temps in the 40's


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
nice rig dome









those 470s look nice.. i wanna see xfire 5970s or sli 480s in a vulcan lol XD

You will maybe see 2 GTX480's soon... my first one got here today... second is pending funds...

Should there be a new sig tag since we are official now?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Yeah, same here. I think the thick filter in the front restricts the exhaust of hot air. And I noticed my radiator getting quite dusty. Better to pull air through the filter and let it handle the dirt.

Only thing is that it gets the 2nd video card a little hotter, but not too much.

I have my push fan still on the inside of the case, not outside between the plastic fronts and metal frame. Would that yield better results?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
Anyone have recommendations for an air cooler in this case? Noctua? True120?

I am not liking my idle temps in the 40's

I also get high 30's and low 40's idle temps with the ECO. But as I recall, they weren't the much better with my Titan Fenrir. No expert here, but kind of accepted that as normal for bloomfields.

And if you're putting a fan on the side, most tower coolers 150mm-160mm high won't fit.

Looked at a lot of top down coolers, and none impressed me as much as the ECO.


----------



## domerocket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
I also get high 30's and low 40's idle temps with the ECO. But as I recall, they weren't the much better with my Titan Fenrir. No expert here, but kind of accepted that as normal for bloomfields.

And if you're putting a fan on the side, most tower coolers 150mm-160mm high won't fit.

Looked at a lot of top down coolers, and none impressed me as much as the ECO.

Hmm, I may try and get some new fans. Running the Slipstreams in push/pull at the moment.

Are those temps @ 3.6 or stock? I am still at stock.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
You will maybe see 2 GTX480's soon... my first one got here today... second is pending funds...

*Should there be a new sig tag since we are official now?*


Thanks for pointing taht out man









I updated the op with the new one









Or just copy this -

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-unoffcial-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club.html#post9968379"][U][CENTER][b][The Official] NZXT Vulcan Owners Club[/b][/CENTER][/U][/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## Dunkler

ahhh snaps


----------



## domerocket

Re routed some cables. The 8pin will not fit behind the motherboard on my PSU. Need about 1 1/2 inches to make it work. Oh well.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dunkler*


ahhh snaps




















That's looking pretty sweet dude. What cooler you gonna put on the CPU?

Good work









Quote:



Originally Posted by *domerocket*


Re routed some cables. The 8pin will not fit behind the motherboard on my PSU. Need about 1 1/2 inches to make it work. Oh well.











My wouldn't fit either... But I got my way







But it may snap my mobo over time.. It's like warped LOL! But I got it to fit









Either way that look's like a heck of a mATX rig


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domerocket*


Hmm, I may try and get some new fans. Running the Slipstreams in push/pull at the moment.

Are those temps @ 3.6 or stock? I am still at stock.


I'm referring to my temps at 3.6. When folding, they go to high 60's or low 70's depending on how warm it is. Relatively cool here tonight.

Maybe you do have an issue if you're at 2.67. I also replaced the pre-spread thermal compound that was on the heatsink with arctic silver.

And I was able to get my 8-pin cable to come up in the corner from behind the motherboard. Had to have it laying there when I put in the mobo, and have thin Corsair cables helps.


----------



## TeeHeeMuffin

@TARRCO CONGRATS ON BEING OFFICIAL!







Hey sorry I'm late







.

@Domerocket Awesome SLI cards Domerocket. Looks really cool. Hey, your problem with cooling could be because of your wiring. Any wiring in the way restricts airflow and might be causing the high temps. This is why I think you shouldn't get an air cooler and should just stick with your H50 because the wiring would make the air cooling worse than your H50 is now. As well, Air Cooling: BIG NO NO. I saw in reviews the Vulcan has trouble fitting them. See here:












. Small coolers like the H50 or H70 fit the case best.

Also, the SLI cards might be producing too much heat that can't escape the tiny case. I guess SLI-ing might not be the best bet for this case because it traps the heat in and heats up your other components. Although I hate to say it, maybe an Antec or Silverstone (specifically an FT02 or RV02) might be better for SLI-ing cards because of the way they get rid of heat better and the room in them for hiding cables.


----------



## TeeHeeMuffin

Oh yeah. I just came back from my holiday today. I got my Vulcan there cheap. Planning on building it ASAP but got school work so it might have to wait a bit.

Vulcan builders, what do you think of the case? Is it easy to build in? How do you think I should set up my fans (I also have the 20cm NZXT fan for the side slot)

My plan for the fan set up is having my 20cm fan do intake to cool my graphics (I'll have to make my own custom dust filter though. The metal mesh pattern DOES NOT keep dust out). Then, I'll move my intake fan (the one in the front) and flip it to exhaust to put on top of the case next to the other exhaust fan. I'll use my H50's fan as intake in the front. Does it sound a bit weird to you? Any better ideas? Help would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
That's looking pretty sweet dude. What cooler you gonna put on the CPU?

Good work








)

I am slapping an H50 in tonight. With 2 Coolermaster R4 120mm fans in push pull. Those fans have good Air pressure - 3.04 mm H2O


----------



## domerocket

So ran OCCT last night and got some temps with 1 120mm side fan installed on the mesh.


----------



## whitenova

I just made my first computer build and learned a lot from it, i'll post pics later on. i'm using an AMD phenom 2 x6 processor, and every temp monitor i try is showing it at 18-20c. any idea why the temp would be reading that low?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
So ran OCCT last night and got some temps with 1 120mm side fan installed on the mesh.

Those look ok


----------



## Robilar

Here is mine. Using it as a media centre PC (handle is pretty useful)

E5400, 4GB of RAM, ATI 4850, 500W Power supply, DVD Writer and Card Reader. 1 TB HDD (2 more to add when I get a chance).

Does anyone know where to get the actual NZXT 200mm door fan for this case?


----------



## domerocket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is mine. Using it as a media centre PC (handle is pretty useful)

E5400, 4GB of RAM, ATI 4850, 500W Power supply, DVD Writer and Card Reader. 1 TB HDD (2 more to add when I get a chance).

Does anyone know where to get the actual NZXT 200mm door fan for this case?

I ordered mine directly from NZXT.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeeHeeMuffin* 
Oh yeah. I just came back from my holiday today. I got my Vulcan there cheap. Planning on building it ASAP but got school work so it might have to wait a bit.

Vulcan builders, what do you think of the case? Is it easy to build in? How do you think I should set up my fans (I also have the 20cm NZXT fan for the side slot)

My plan for the fan set up is having my 20cm fan do intake to cool my graphics (I'll have to make my own custom dust filter though. The metal mesh pattern DOES NOT keep dust out). Then, I'll move my intake fan (the one in the front) and flip it to exhaust to put on top of the case next to the other exhaust fan. I'll use my H50's fan as intake in the front. Does it sound a bit weird to you? Any better ideas? Help would be awesome. Thanks









Thanks, man








And that fan orientation look's pretty sweet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
I am slapping an H50 in tonight. With 2 Coolermaster R4 120mm fans in push pull. Those fans have good Air pressure - 3.04 mm H2O

H50 look's sexy in this case







and yeah those are good fan's for rad's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitenova* 
I just made my first computer build and learned a lot from it, i'll post pics later on. i'm using an AMD phenom 2 x6 processor, and every temp monitor i try is showing it at 18-20c. any idea why the temp would be reading that low?

Welcome to the club








Be sure to post pics








And those temps seem good. Actually very good, but I don't know much about AMD chips.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is mine. Using it as a media centre PC (handle is pretty useful)

E5400, 4GB of RAM, ATI 4850, 500W Power supply, DVD Writer and Card Reader. 1 TB HDD (2 more to add when I get a chance).

Does anyone know where to get the actual NZXT 200mm door fan for this case?

Hey, welcome to the club








Nice cable management too, and it seems like you have the same mobo as me








Those 200mm's are currently on preorder at where I buy them in Australia, so if there available in Australia I'm sure they'd be available everywhere else as we get everything the latest









Cheers.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Does anyone know where to get the actual NZXT 200mm door fan for this case?

There are a couple of Fry's that carry them where I live.


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is mine. Using it as a media centre PC (handle is pretty useful)

E5400, 4GB of RAM, ATI 4850, 500W Power supply, DVD Writer and Card Reader. 1 TB HDD (2 more to add when I get a chance).

Does anyone know where to get the actual NZXT 200mm door fan for this case?

hey nice and clean build bro...

i picked up the NZXT 200mm fan from performance-pcs.com they have a pretty good selection of fans over there


----------



## whitenova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Welcome to the club








Be sure to post pics








And those temps seem good. Actually very good, but I don't know much about AMD chips.

well i'm running the stock cpu cooler so there is no way it could be at or below room temps... i have a feeling its picking up the wrong sensor or something!

I didn't realize how much my captivate's camera sucks, and how badly my 6y/o camera makes pictures look haha. working on pics now!


----------



## whitenova

so as i stated before, this is my first ever custom build, had an iMac for a year but HATED it. I guess my CPU just doesn't get a lot of load on it, its running at 22c under my normal usage with stock cooler! GPU is at 53c though, any suggestions or is that an ok temp?

I regret not buying a modular PSU, did a lot of cable reworking earlier today and put the extra cables in the unused DVD drive bays


























check out the rest of the pictures at flickr


----------



## Dunkler

finished the rig tonight! I am satisfied...


----------



## Dunkler

whitenova, dont you need to skip a space between ram dimms to get the dual channel?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitenova* 
so as i stated before, this is my first ever custom build, had an iMac for a year but HATED it. I guess my CPU just doesn't get a lot of load on it, its running at 22c under my normal usage with stock cooler! GPU is at 53c though, any suggestions or is that an ok temp?

I regret not buying a modular PSU, did a lot of cable reworking earlier today and put the extra cables in the unused DVD drive bays










check out the rest of the pictures at flickr

nice rig







and nice setup. doesnt it knock against the wall though?


----------



## whitenova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
nice rig







and nice setup. doesnt it knock against the wall though? 

well its butted up against the wall and i just have bumpers against the wall.. been thinking about moving the o-rings out 10 inches or so but i'm not sure if my dad is ok with me making two more holes in the ceiling... originally i wanted it against the edge to save headspace (i'm 6'3" and the bed is about 5'8" off the ground) but the extra 10 inches would allow for free swing motion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
whitenova, dont you need to skip a space between ram dimms to get the dual channel?

the documentation is a bit confusing, it has slots a1,b1,a2,b2. (in order left-right) dual channel status is pictured like this in the manual:

dual channel status a1 b1 a2 b2
enabled o o x x
enabled x x o o
enabled o o o o
(where o means memory installed, x means memory not installed)

i think i did it right?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
finished the rig tonight! I am satisfied...




































Haha, look's really nice dude. Good work


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitenova* 
the documentation is a bit confusing, it has slots a1,b1,a2,b2. (in order left-right) dual channel status is pictured like this in the manual:

dual channel status a1 b1 a2 b2
enabled o o x x
enabled x x o o
enabled o o o o
(where o means memory installed, x means memory not installed)

i think i did it right?

You got it right. I had to look at the manual too, because that is definitely unusual. Most boards alternate the pairs, but not on this one.

I know why Dunkler asked, because it did look odd to me too.


----------



## Dunkler

Ran a 3dMark Vantage at stock clocks just out of curiosity...

22,323 3DMarks

Not too shabby for all stock clocks. I need to reinstall windows though I believe. My SSD is running under IDE controller and not giving me full speed. Anybody here know If I install windows again under AHCI controller, then can I go back and build the RAID 0 for my 3 WD HDD's? I am at a loss here..


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Ran a 3dMark Vantage at stock clocks just out of curiosity...

22,323 3DMarks

Not too shabby for all stock clocks. I need to reinstall windows though I believe. My SSD is running under IDE controller and not giving me full speed. Anybody here know If I install windows again under AHCI controller, then can I go back and build the RAID 0 for my 3 WD HDD's? I am at a loss here..

Don't quote me on this but I'm PRETTY sure that it's a setting in the bios, but you HAVE to reinstall windows, apparently if you change from ide to achi it will mess up your current windows.


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Don't quote me on this but I'm PRETTY sure that it's a setting in the bios, but you HAVE to reinstall windows, apparently if you change from ide to achi it will mess up your current windows.

Yeah I tried switching it to AHCI and it glitched but didnt hurt anything. Its weird in the bios. The setting says: IDE, RAID, AHCI. So I wanted to raid my 3 HDDs so I chose that and setup my raid, but when I switched back to AHCI for my SSD it lost my RAID build...


----------



## N10248

I've made a few changes to mine...

- Added a load of Xilence Red LED fans (3x 120mm and 1x 80mm)
- Added a small 5 LED red light under the HD bay to light up the graphics card air intakes.
- Reversed the Hard Disk so the cables are at the front.

I had to grind about 2mm of plastic off the CPU heatsink fan casing as it stopped the top rear fan from spinning.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N10248* 
I've made a few changes to mine...

- Added a load of Xilence Red LED fans (3x 120mm and 1x 80mm)
- Added a small 5 LED red light under the HD bay to light up the graphics card air intakes.
- Reversed the Hard Disk so the cables are at the front.

I had to grind about 2mm of plastic off the CPU heatsink fan casing as it stopped the top rear fan from spinning.
































































Very nice, and nice cable management








Did you see any temp drop's with the new fans? and small but effective mod on the cpu cooler









Also I like your photo's


----------



## N10248

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Very nice, and nice cable management








Did you see any temp drop's with the new fans? and small but effective mod on the cpu cooler









Also I like your photo's









The cpu is a bit cooler, so i've lowered the minimum cpu fan speed a bit as the top fan now helps out.

The draft from the front fan is lost by the time it gets to the graphics card, idle is the same as before, but I think the load temp is slightly lower and it cools quicker when I exit a game.

When i first put the top fan in it didn't rub on the cpu fan as the case was laying down on its side, but as soon as it was turned on the fan pulls itself downward and touched the frame.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N10248* 
The cpu is a bit cooler, so i've lowered the minimum cpu fan speed a bit as the top fan now helps out.

The draft from the front fan is lost by the time it gets to the graphics card, idle is the same as before, but I think the load temp is slightly lower and it cools quicker when I exit a game.

When i first put the top fan in it didn't rub on the cpu fan as the case was laying down on its side, but as soon as it was turned on the fan pulls itself downward and touched the frame.

That's good to hear, I'm planning on changin the stock fan's soon, as it's summer in Australia now and my comp's gonna melt haha.


----------



## Atenacius

Those red LED fans are awesome. I bought a Coolermaster red LED fan for the front intake but it's not nearly as bright as the ones you have.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N10248* 









Mine's blue, but I like the red too.

Nice job!


----------



## whitenova

moved the stock fan from the case front and used some paper to point the airflow up to the GPU (edited with the line to show the paper). on idle, GPU temps dropped from 45C to 41C, running Cinebench temps dropped from 54C to 45C, and Need for speed most wanted temps during a police chase dropped from 64 to 62C.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitenova*


moved the stock fan from the case front and used some paper to point the airflow up to the GPU (edited with the line to show the paper). on idle, GPU temps dropped from 45C to 41C, running Cinebench temps dropped from 54C to 45C, and Need for speed most wanted temps during a police chase dropped from 64 to 62C.


Very clever idea. I was thinking for doing something similar.

My ECO radiator is in the front fan bay, with the fans pulling air in. The exhaust is warming up my 2nd graphics card.

If I could make a wall like that, it could block the air.

Thanks for the picture and info.


----------



## whitenova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine*


Very clever idea. I was thinking for doing something similar.

My ECO radiator is in the front fan bay, with the fans pulling air in. The exhaust is warming up my 2nd graphics card.

If I could make a wall like that, it could block the air.

Thanks for the picture and info.


Yeah, I just used double sided tape to hold my fan and paper down, I'm sure you could use lego bricks or something to make a skeleton that would hold the paper directing the air out the side of your case! post pics if you do that.


----------



## hmichakis

Hello everyone!

I am waiting my Vulcan to arrive next week, my thanks to TARRCO since his sig rig helped with my decision on the M/B. I was looking for a cheap mATX M/B and couldn't find anything better than the Gigabyte. Just a brief list of what's going in my Vulcan next week:

Gigabyte GA-G41MT-ES2L Intel Socket 775
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 XMS3 i5 Memory Kit CL9(9-9-9-24) 1.65V
Thermaltake TR2 RX 550W Modular PSU
Western Digital WD3200AAKS 320GB SATAII 7200rpm 16MB Cache - OEM Caviar Blue

Now I'd like some opinions on the following:

CPU options:
1) Q6600 (Â£80 without stock cooling) + Â£60 H50 = OC to 3.6GHz
2) Q8300 Â£105 brand new retail, no OC
3) As above + Â£60 H50 and OC to 3GHz if I manage...

GPU options:
I will most likely go for a used card, my first choice was the 5870 but it doesn't perform well in Metro 2033 and most games are Nvidia optimized if I am not mistaken. What I am after right now is the GTX 480 but it is nearly Â£100 more. All suggestions welcome, keep in mind that whatever single card I have now will become an SLI in a year or two when I will change the M/B, CPU and possibly the PSU.

Edit: For further consideration, since I found out that 2x GTX 460 far outperform the GTX 480 while being cheaper, would this work without the CPU bottlenecking the cards?

Q6600 @ 3.6GHz with H50
NZXT Vulcan mATX Case
DFI LANPARTY (JR P45-T2RS)
XFX Pro 750W Core Edition PSU
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800
GTX 460 Sli

I have an i5 750 similar setup in mind but is there really much difference from the OC'd Q6600?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hmichakis*


Hello everyone!

I am waiting my Vulcan to arrive next week, my thanks to TARRCO since his sig rig helped with my decision on the M/B. I was looking for a cheap mATX M/B and couldn't find anything better than the Gigabyte. Just a brief list of what's going in my Vulcan next week:

Gigabyte GA-G41MT-ES2L Intel Socket 775
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 XMS3 i5 Memory Kit CL9(9-9-9-24) 1.65V
Thermaltake TR2 RX 550W Modular PSU
Western Digital WD3200AAKS 320GB SATAII 7200rpm 16MB Cache - OEM Caviar Blue

Now I'd like some opinions on the following:

CPU options:
1) Q6600 (Â£80 without stock cooling) + Â£60 H50 = OC to 3.6GHz
2) Q8300 Â£105 brand new retail, no OC
3) As above + Â£60 H50 and OC to 3GHz if I manage...

GPU options:
I will most likely go for a used card, my first choice was the 5870 but it doesn't perform well in Metro 2033 and most games are Nvidia optimized if I am not mistaken. What I am after right now is the GTX 480 but it is nearly Â£100 more. All suggestions welcome, keep in mind that whatever single card I have now will become an SLI in a year or two when I will change the M/B, CPU and possibly the PSU.

Edit: For further consideration, since I found out that 2x GTX 460 far outperform the GTX 480 while being cheaper, would this work without the CPU bottlenecking the cards?

Q6600 @ 3.6GHz with H50
NZXT Vulcan mATX Case
DFI LANPARTY (JR P45-T2RS)
XFX Pro 750W Core Edition PSU
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800
GTX 460 Sli

I have an i5 750 similar setup in mind but is there really much difference from the OC'd Q6600?


Hey

Yeah it's a nice and cheap mATX mobo that does the job haha
















and yeah, deffs go for the Q6600 and H50, it's almost looking like my rig







Q6600&GTX 460 is a nice combo but one will do honestly and you can't sli on that mobo anyway, I would only looking into 2 GTX 460's if your going to be running insanely large screens and GTA RAWR 4 game that om nom nom's your computer but does not work ( god I hate that game for it's lag but it's such a good game, had alot of potential but they ruined it) but yeah anyway, very nice rig tehre, be sure to post pics









Cheers, I'll add you to the list now


----------



## hmichakis

I'll post some pics as soon as I have everything up and running, hopefully that will be next weekend. So should I stick with the GB mobo or go for the DFI and 750W PSU and then buy a second GTX 460 in 5-6 months when prices will be much lower? What are your RAM timings? What about the H70 in terms of better OC?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hmichakis*


I'll post some pics as soon as I have everything up and running, hopefully that will be next weekend. So should I stick with the GB mobo or go for the DFI and 750W PSU and then buy a second GTX 460 in 5-6 months when prices will be much lower? What are your RAM timings? What about the H70 in terms of better OC?


Yeah just stick with the GB mobo and get a sli board and second GTX 460 when the new processors come out next year (Y)

ummm, my ram timings are - ( I think ) 10-10-10-25? I think :S

And H70 not sure, according to reviews etc it's not that much better than the H50 and it may be a little harder to fit in the Vulcan due to the thicker rad


----------



## PopcornMachine

One vote for the Q6600. I have a 3-year-old one that's still running like a champ.

And you'll notice the difference between a quad and dual-core.


----------



## Ruckol1

DDR3 on a 775 motherboard and Q6600?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
DDR3 on a 775 motherboard and Q6600?

Sure the EVGA 790i Ultra...

I have one in another rig.

Also the Gigabyte UD3P-45T

On a side note, put a decent aftermarket cooler in mine and overclocked it to 3.6 ghz (for now).


----------



## hmichakis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
DDR3 on a 775 motherboard and Q6600?

Is it too much?.. I have this weird feeling that I might not end up a Vulcaneer, GTX 470 SLI is far too tempting to ignore...









Edit:

Well, my apologies to TARRCO and his inspiring build (seriously, if it wasn't for your rig I wouldn't have thought about my first gaming rig, thank you!) but I see no reason to limit myself to an mATX build, I will stick to a good ATX setup with an SLI mobo and a single GTX 470 for now, upgrading to 470 SLI within a year and pushing the Q6600 to 3.6GHz with an appropriate cooler.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Sure the EVGA 790i Ultra...

I have one in another rig.

Also the Gigabyte UD3P-45T

On a side note, put a decent aftermarket cooler in mine and overclocked it to 3.6 ghz (for now).

Oh funny I'd never even heard of that before..

nonetheless you learn something new everyday


----------



## Iozeg

Hi everyone, I've made up my mind and I'm getting a Vulcan







I have only one question to you Vulcan owners - the side 200mm fan - will those only by nzxt fit? Or for example the cooler master 200mm will also fit? I'd really like a big led fan







Can anyone maybe, well, measure the mounting holes? or provide some info on their sizes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iozeg*


Hi everyone, I've made up my mind and I'm getting a Vulcan







I have only one question to you Vulcan owners - the side 200mm fan - will those only by nzxt fit? Or for example the cooler master 200mm will also fit? I'd really like a big led fan







Can anyone maybe, well, measure the mounting holes? or provide some info on their sizes? Thanks in advance!


I'm preetty sure only the NZXT 200mm will fit but! there's alwasy cable ties and double sided tape







it's easy to get a 200mm or so fan on there without it looking like a mess


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


I'm preetty sure only the NZXT 200mm will fit but! there's alwasy cable ties and double sided tape







it's easy to get a 200mm or so fan on there without it looking like a mess










So you mean that the holes are not of any standard? I mean I had a Thermaltake case with a place for 200mm fan and the holes were like for a 180mm so I was able to fit such a fan there, isn't it somewhat alike here? Or not? Maybe someone can measure the distance between the holes and make life for everyone else easier


----------



## N10248

The last big change to mine, a HD 6870

Any future upgrades will be a SSD and a new CPU - it's current 2ghz was just a cheap solution for getting the system up and running quickly when i built it.


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N10248*


The last big change to mine, a HD 6870


Now that looks slick


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N10248*


The last big change to mine, a HD 6870

Any future upgrades will be a SSD and a new CPU - it's current 2ghz was just a cheap solution for getting the system up and running quickly when i built it.


Will be interested to see how the 6870 works with the core 2 on a g31 motherboard. Bet it does just fine.


----------



## N10248

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine*


Will be interested to see how the 6870 works with the core 2 on a g31 motherboard. Bet it does just fine.


Everythings noticeably faster than with the 5770, but the cpu is now the cause of any slowdown. for example in crysis warhead i can run around a detailed area with everything on high (res at 720p) and its great but as soon as some enemies and AI elements (work only the cpu can do) are involved its gets a bit jumpy.

Another big boost was in mirrors edge, its one of them games that if it cant hit 60fps it locks to 30fps with the 5770 i'd only get 60fps at 720p, with the 6870 its 60fps at 1080p 90% of the time, again as with crysis only slows when theres lots of action.

I'll most likely put a Quad in it next.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N10248*


I'll most likely put a Quad in it next.


A good idea. Nice to know you got a real good bump in the mean time.


----------



## Ruckol1

Right now CPU/Core speed is the biggest determining factor [CPU Wise] in 90% of games. If you can overclock your Core 2.


----------



## YangerD

The Vulcan really is a neat little case. Price isn't bad for it either.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
The Vulcan really is a neat little case. Price isn't bad for it either.

Cheeers


----------



## Atenacius

Anyone bothered by the open USB and Sata ports on top? I'm thinking about making a lid for it or something


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
Anyone bothered by the open USB and Sata ports on top? I'm thinking about making a lid for it or something

Yeah I use em all the time









A lid for what though?


----------



## Atenacius

Yeah I use it a lot too but I'm concerned about dust getting into the ports when not in use. It might be a nice aesthetic addition as well.


----------



## unlisted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atenacius*


Anyone bothered by the open USB and Sata ports on top? I'm thinking about making a lid for it or something


Not really. Though I'm worried about my usb cords and prolonged use. They might end up crapping out like a pair of cheap ear buds.

I kinda want to buy the extra orange nzxt LED lights so it can light up the whole case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-034-_-Product


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unlisted*


Not really. Though I'm worried about my usb cords and prolonged use. They might end up crapping out like a pair of cheap ear buds.

I kinda want to buy the extra orange nzxt LED lights so it can light up the whole case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-034-_-Product


Ha, I was actually thinking about doing the same thing but in red. I was hoping to find a video of it or something just to get a better idea of what they look like. I don't want Christmas lights.

I was also thinking about replacing the hard drive cage. My GPU is short so I don't need that extra space and I wouldn't mind throwing 2 more drives in there. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Bishop1138

Hey, first time posting here









I've been commissioned to put a system together for a uni mate and since he moves around a lot but wants equivalent performance to a full tower rig I thought the Vulcan would make a good compromise as it seems to fit most anything save large air coolers.

i7 930 (oc to 4Ghz)
Rampage III Gene
ATI 5970 (oc to 1Ghz/5Ghz)

I'm putting a single water loop in but figured I should ask around and see if anybody else has tried it and run into problems as can happen often when working with mATX.

Modifications to the case so far include removing the HDD enclosure at the bottom of the case and thinking of removing the fan grill from the two 120's on the top to increase airflow through the 240 rad i'm mounting there.

This is the loop so far:
1) single 5.25" drive bay res
2) down to swiftech D5 mounted on case floor
3) CPU
4) up to 240 rad mounted on outside of roof
5) GPU
6) down to 120 rad on front intake
7) back up to res

Thoughts on any potential issues?


----------



## goldbranch

I was thinking basically the same thing, a Swiftech H20 - 220 Edge (for space saving) on top and another BlackIce GTX120 as front intake.

Would be very interesting to see how someone could mount a custom loop inside this case.


----------



## Bishop1138

Well the parts are all on their way so I guess we'll find out









I'll post pics at several points during construction and some temps when I get it online.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bishop1138* 
Well the parts are all on their way so I guess we'll find out









I'll post pics at several points during construction and some temps when I get it online.

Then make your own thread so we all can keep updated easily.

Bet it's gonna be the first Watercooled Vulcan build log on OCN


----------



## b0z0

I'm currently looking to build a new system using the NZXT Vulcan case. Can anyone recommend me a good heatsink that will fit nicely? I know the corsair H50 will work, but I'd rather have air. I'm gonna be running i7 950, Asus Rampage III Gene, debating sli, or xfire. Thanks, for any info.


----------



## whitenova

I just got new case fans and a cpu cooler (Zalman CNPS9500 LED-CU) but one of the fans worked for about an hour and then not if i unplug and plug the fan power cable back in it'll spin for a few seconds and then die. the lights do work so idk what the problem is







.

All fans are pointing in, cpu cooler is of course blowing down. i'm definitely ready to OC.


----------



## chuckycheeze

tell me what you guys think of my proposed build, i haven't gotten the Vulcan yet, but i am interested in it.

EDIT: Got it today and very pleased... shopping for w/c goodies right now!


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitenova* 
I just got new case fans and a cpu cooler (Zalman CNPS9500 LED-CU) but one of the fans worked for about an hour and then not if i unplug and plug the fan power cable back in it'll spin for a few seconds and then die. the lights do work so idk what the problem is







.

All fans are pointing in, cpu cooler is of course blowing down. i'm definitely ready to OC.










All intake and CPU fan is blowing down against the rise of hot air... what?


----------



## whitenova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
All intake and CPU fan is blowing down against the rise of hot air... what?

I figured that having a full open mesh side would allow for all airflow to leave the case just fine, and having two fans on top it didn't seem to make as much sense blowing air from the case. i do see what you mean though, i'll test full load temps and switch it to see if it makes a difference...but not tonight, i gotta some studying to do for school


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitenova* 
I figured that having a full open mesh side would allow for all airflow to leave the case just fine, and having two fans on top it didn't seem to make as much sense blowing air from the case. i do see what you mean though, i'll test full load temps and switch it to see if it makes a difference...but not tonight, i gotta some studying to do for school

I'm sure it'll be better if you make all of your top fans exhaust. By your argument, air should pull in fine from the side mesh, too. As an intake, the hot air doesn't have anywhere to go. All of your fans would just working harder to try to displace the hot air but pumping more air in. It's always easier to push something while it's being pulled


----------



## whitenova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
I'm sure it'll be better if you make all of your top fans exhaust. By your argument, air should pull in fine from the side mesh, too. As an intake, the hot air doesn't have anywhere to go. All of your fans would just working harder to try to displace the hot air but pumping more air in. It's always easier to push something while it's being pulled

Ok, thanks for the info. I should reapply my arctic silver when i switch the heatsink around right? ...i'm new to the custom build scene...


----------



## b0z0

Yes.


----------



## Robilar

I considered adding the 200mm NZXT fan (I found a Canadian supplier) but given the temps, there is no point. I have the cpu running at 3.6ghz and a mild overclock on the video card and temps are stellar.

E5400 (at 3.6ghz) with a CM TX3 cpu cooler
Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L (F9 bios)
Sapphire 512MB 4850 (at 700/1125)
Mushkin Silverline 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz (runnng at stock speeds)
Western Digital Caviar Blue (1TB) (I have another one ready to install as needed)
Asus DVDRW SATA 24X
Enermax Liberty 500w modular 80+ certified PS
Also added a couple of fans, both Arctic Cooling PWM (A 120mm up top and a 92mm at the rear)

Running XP32 (SP3-Home). I considered Win7 but several of my apps will not run under windows 7.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I considered adding the 200mm NZXT fan (I found a Canadian supplier) but given the temps, there is no point. I have the cpu running at 3.6ghz and a mild overclock on the video card and temps are stellar.


Nice build there. As I was just saying in the Little Beastly thread, the side fan is a matter of temps and aesthetic preference. For me it was both needed and looks good.


----------



## Atenacius

Hey Robilar, where did you get that 92mm fan? It looks like an NZXT but I didn't think they made that size


----------



## Saito Forte

I noticed a lot of you have the H50 or some other 120mm water cooler, and have to make some sort of compromise to make it fit. I just recently noticed the Coolit ECO C92, & it seems like the perfect match for the Vulcan. The 120mm model on Newegg has plenty of good reviews. Even so, I was wondering this 92mm model was any good.


----------



## chuckycheeze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saito Forte*


I noticed a lot of you have the H50 or some other 120mm water cooler, and have to make some sort of compromise to make it fit. I just recently noticed the Coolit ECO C92, & it seems like the perfect match for the Vulcan. The 120mm model on Newegg has plenty of good reviews. Even so, I was wondering this 92mm model was any good.


+rep for getting me started in the right direction. i was under the impression that the 92mm kits were oem only. your link made me wonder about 92mm rads in general and i found this at frozen cpu. i'm gonna try that with one of these fans to cool the cpu & RIII gene chipset.


----------



## Korlus

Hey there, guys. I've been looking at buying a Vulcan for my next PC build (last one was quite a while back - I got it before AGP really moved into the market), and I was thinking that it'd look good with some purple lighting, but I'm not sure quite how the front light works. Is it a set of LEDs I could just replace, and is it easy to get to, or is it something else entirely?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korlus*


Hey there, guys. I've been looking at buying a Vulcan for my next PC build (last one was quite a while back - I got it before AGP really moved into the market), and I was thinking that it'd look good with some purple lighting, but I'm not sure quite how the front light works. Is it a set of LEDs I could just replace, and is it easy to get to, or is it something else entirely?


not 100% sure. but dont think their replaceable.. 2 of the stock fans are orange.
and the front leds.

if you swaped out the front LEDs and possiably the ones in fan ( or just new fan







) yeah


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korlus* 
Hey there, guys. I've been looking at buying a Vulcan for my next PC build (last one was quite a while back - I got it before AGP really moved into the market), and I was thinking that it'd look good with some purple lighting, but I'm not sure quite how the front light works. Is it a set of LEDs I could just replace, and is it easy to get to, or is it something else entirely?

Yeah there pretty easy to replace, it's just a couple of orange led's behind a clear peice of plastic; that's if your talking about the front panel led's.


----------



## Korlus

Thanks! Doesn't sound too hard then.

The current build I'm looking at is:

Case: NZXT Vulcan (obviously)
Power supply: OCZ StealthXStream II 600W
Motherboard: MSI 890GXM-G65 (AM3)
Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition
RAM: 2x2GB Corsair 1600 Mhz RAM (Wasn't too bothered about this, should I be?)
GPU: HD 6850
Hard disks: 1x 1TB 7.2k rpm, 1x 1.5 TB 5.4k rpm

Cooler: I'll buy one after I've seen the dimensions of the case.

Oh, and probably something like a Samsung DVD RW.

Lights and fans and such come after that, when I've taken it apart and such.

So, does that sound good? The PSU was over-specified to allow for another 6850 further down the line...


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korlus*


Thanks! Doesn't sound too hard then.

The current build I'm looking at is:

Case: NZXT Vulcan (obviously)
Power supply: OCZ StealthXStream II 600W
Motherboard: MSI 890GXM-G65 (AM3)
Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition
RAM: Corsair 1600 Mhz RAM (Wasn't too bothered about this, should I be?)
GPU: HD 6850
Hard disks: 1x 1TB 7.2k rpm, 1x 1.5 TB 5.4k rpm

Cooler: I'll buy one after I've seen the dimensions of the case.

Oh, and probably something like a Samsung DVD RW.

Lights and fans and such come after that, when I've taken it apart and such.

So, does that sound good? The PSU was over-specified to allow for another 6850 further down the line...



All sounds good, but I know you said Corsair 1600mhz ram, what you mean? how many gb is what matters really, if your just gaming/web browsing/movies etc then 4gb is plently but yeah.

and were you looking at a air cooler? or one of the closed watercooling kit thingys?


----------



## Korlus

I meant to put in 2x2GB of RAM, and watercooling is a bit pricey for me to justify the performance increase, so I was looking more at a mid/lower-upper range air cooler. I'd rather not spend a fortune on it, but I don't want to get something that doesn't work either.

I've been trying to find a good one for a reasonable price, but I've heard mixed things about the Xigmatek Dark Knight?

The other coolers I've heard mixed/reasonable things about (that actually look like they have a chance of fitting in the case) are:
Zalman CNPS9900 NT
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

What would you recommend? My price range is up to about Â£30-35 (~$50-55), unless you really suggest something better?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korlus* 
I meant to put in 2x2GB of RAM, and watercooling is a bit pricey for me to justify the performance increase, so I was looking more at a mid/lower-upper range air cooler. I'd rather not spend a fortune on it, but I don't want to get something that doesn't work either.

I've been trying to find a good one for a reasonable price, but I've heard mixed things about the Xigmatek Dark Knight?

The other coolers I've heard mixed/reasonable things about (that actually look like they have a chance of fitting in the case) are:
Zalman CNPS9900 NT
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

What would you recommend? My price range is up to about Â£30-35 (~$50-55), unless you really suggest something better?


Heh, I use to have a Dark Knight before my H50 and it was fine, nice cooler.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korlus*


I meant to put in 2x2GB of RAM, and watercooling is a bit pricey for me to justify the performance increase, so I was looking more at a mid/lower-upper range air cooler. I'd rather not spend a fortune on it, but I don't want to get something that doesn't work either.

I've been trying to find a good one for a reasonable price, but I've heard mixed things about the Xigmatek Dark Knight?

The other coolers I've heard mixed/reasonable things about (that actually look like they have a chance of fitting in the case) are:
Zalman CNPS9900 NT
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

What would you recommend? My price range is up to about Â£30-35 (~$50-55), unless you really suggest something better?


 the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ is a good cooler








cheap and get close to temp's of a darknight ect


----------



## Bishop1138

[delete me]


----------



## Bishop1138

Hey guys I put up my build thread in case any of you want to take a look at how my systems coming along.

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ter-build.html


----------



## awall

Hey i just got this up and running today. It's my first scratch build and it was pretty slow going. Didn't run into too much trouble except when it came to tidying up all the cables. I dont know how most of you keep it so clean... I think mounting the HDD's with the connections facing forwards would help a lot. I'll fix it properly and put up some better pics but a nice dark shot showing off all the lights is good enough till then .

The colours are a bit different than in the photo's. The fan's are red zalman's and i put a UV led in the front just to give it some more bling bling







.

It's running pretty cool so I had a quick go OC'ing it to 3.8Ghz (still only hit around 43C testing with prime 95). I basically copied someone's bios settings but i figured i should read a little more about the chip etc so it's back to stock for the moment.


----------



## Korlus

It looks pretty good. I think that most people put the cables around the back of the motherboard when possible. Out of interest, can I ask why you chose a Phenom II x2 in place of either an Athlon x4 or a Phenom x4 for your build?


----------



## awall

I got the 555 mainly to keep the cost down. It seemed like a great chip with heaps of potential. I figure if it starts to be a limiting factor then i'll upgrade to an x4 or 6 because they're still pretty cheap in comparison to intel. Plus i hoped it might be able to unlock a core (don't think it's going to happen with this one though).

I'm a total noob with all this and already i have it at 3.9ghz and it is very stable and still cool. I think it should be able to go 4ghz+.


----------



## sebbb

i want buy the want to buy a vulcan but, i dont know is a good case for overclocking
is little and no more cpu cooling

i5 760 overclock 3.8g
mobo asus maxumus 111 gene
corsair ram 1600
corsair hx650
gtx460
good idea??

and the coolit 92mm it really good for overclocking? or h50 than a cpu cooler like cooler master 212 +


----------



## orl2222

It's a good lil case, I would invest in the NXZT 200mm fan. The major weaknesses in my opinion is the switch to turn off the led fan light and power light, mounted on the back. The wires on it are very delicate, held on with cheap shrink tube. I just pulled the switch off the back of the case, and taped it down in the on position. Just remember, intel chips usually run hotter than AMD's. The case does have good airflow is all the fans are mounted. Im using a Athlon II 640 with a Phenom stock cooler, and even under full load prime95 it only hit 45c. at idle I'm getting 13c.


----------



## Bishop1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orl2222* 
It's a good lil case, I would invest in the NXZT 200mm fan. The major weaknesses in my opinion is the switch to turn off the led fan light and power light, mounted on the back. The wires on it are very delicate, held on with cheap shrink tube. I just pulled the switch off the back of the case, and taped it down in the on position. Just remember, intel chips usually run hotter than AMD's. The case does have good airflow is all the fans are mounted. Im using a Athlon II 640 with a Phenom stock cooler, and even under full load prime95 it only hit 45c. at idle I'm getting 13c.

whoa what's your ambient? 0.o


----------



## PixelFreakz

Hey guys I have been looking at getting this case... Spent the past 2 days looking around for a case and came across the vulcan on newegg, and found this amazingly informative thread here. This would be my first build (and probably only for a long time) so I was wondering... If you have a 31.5mm graphics card (ATI HD5970) would you be able to fit a H50 rad (1156 socket, Maximus III Gene) in the front with a 120x20mm fan pulling? Would there be enough clearance for the graphics card? This would be my first build so any help is great with getting over my anxieties about it.









I was thinking:
-i5 760
-Asus Maximus III Gene
-8GB G.Skill PI
-XFX HD5970 Black Edition 2GB
-Corsair 850TX PSU
-H50 Cooler
-NZXT 200mm side fan

I already have a HDD and am not going to upgrade this to x-fire bc the xfx card looks pretty beastly. Want to know what you guys think?









*My first post!*

oh.. btw I was thinking of putting the graphics card in the second PCI-e slot so the H-50 hose could even have a chance of reaching the front of the case.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz* 
Hey guys I have been looking at getting this case... Spent the past 2 days looking around for a case and came across the vulcan on newegg, and found this amazingly informative thread here. This would be my first build (and probably only for a long time) so I was wondering... If you have a 31.5mm graphics card (ATI HD5970) would you be able to fit a H50 rad (1156 socket, Maximus III Gene) in the front with a 120x20mm fan pulling? Would there be enough clearance for the graphics card?
......

oh.. btw I was thinking of putting the graphics card in the second PCI-e slot so the H-50 hose could even have a chance of reaching the front of the case.

You could always get a fan adapter and mount it to the back? A 92mm to 120mm almost flat fan adapter for the rear to mount the H50 to. I am surprised more people don't do this.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08* 
You could always get a fan adapter and mount it to the back? A 92mm to 120mm almost flat fan adapter for the rear to mount the H50 to. I am surprised more people don't do this.









I think the only problem with doing this is that the 80/92mm-120mm adapter would interfere with the closing of the case... Or so I read earlier somewhere in this thread. Otherwise I think that would be the easiest solution, but I don't have the case so don't quote me on that.









Does anyone know for sure if the radiator will fit with a 80/92mm-120mm adapter?


----------



## sebbb

but some people utilized a more long tube for put the fan on front
but the h50 is good to overclock a i5 760?? really good??? and some body know what degres celcius?


----------



## orl2222

My ambient was about 68 Fahrenheit , its a lil hotter today in socal. You gotta remember the XII640 im running runs way cooler than a intel. right now, its 80 in the house.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebbb* 
but some people utilized a more long tube for put the fan on front
but the h50 is good to overclock a i5 760?? really good??? and some body know what degres celcius?

I dont know what kinda fans this guy was running (his sig says push pull H50) or his ambient temps, but according to this he got the i5 760 up to 4.016Ghz @ 1.141 v-core and x21 multiplier. It all depends on how good of a chip you get from what I'm reading...

I rethought the video cards and decided it would be more economical to get 2xHD6870's instead of the one 5970x2. That would give me lots of room and more money in the pocket. Just hope I dont find another excuse to spend it =P


----------



## Korlus

Why not wait a little while and see what AMD/ATI bring out as a replacement for their top end cards? The 6900 series is supposed to be out early December...


----------



## Iozeg

Hey, all you Vulcan owners!







I'm very happy to join you, my Vulcan came in last week. I have a thread about the build progress HERE.

Yesterday I came onto an issue







and I would be very thankful if someone could give me any advice on how to solve it. So the issue is: I bought a fan controller - Scythe Kaze Master Ace KM02-BK-5.25. It looks very good with the Vulcan's front panel but the problem is that it's mounting panels that go into the 5.25 bay on the left and right are too short to reach a place where they can be properly secured. It lacks 15-20mm at least to the nearest screw holes









So anyone have any suggestions? Anyone mounted an additional fan controller into Vulcan and has some experience? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## dlee7283

its funny how people dissed this case before they tried it.Even some respected members.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...an-review.html


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iozeg* 
Hey, all you Vulcan owners!







I'm very happy to join you, my Vulcan came in last week. I have a thread about the build progress HERE.

Yesterday I came onto an issue







and I would be very thankful if someone could give me any advice on how to solve it. So the issue is: I bought a fan controller - Scythe Kaze Master Ace KM02-BK-5.25. It looks very good with the Vulcan's front panel but the problem is that it's mounting panels that go into the 5.25 bay on the left and right are too short to reach a place where they can be properly secured. It lacks 15-20mm at least to the nearest screw holes









So anyone have any suggestions? Anyone mounted an additional fan controller into Vulcan and has some experience? Any help greatly appreciated!









I own the Scythe Kaze Q 3.5" bay fan controller and I could only secure it on the back end with a total of 2 screws. It'll just have to do. Mine pivots at the screws but it's tight enough that it doesn't slide around. Just manually support the controller until you snap the front cover back on. It should be fine.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
I own the Scythe Kaze Q 3.5" bay fan controller and I could only secure it on the back end with a total of 2 screws. It'll just have to do. Mine pivots at the screws but it's tight enough that it doesn't slide around. Just manually support the controller until you snap the front cover back on. It should be fine.

Thanks for your reply! But it's a nogo for me - it's quite stiff when i start to push it inside the slot but as soon as it aligns with the ODD it becomes very, and I mean, very loose - like you can push it all through inside the case with a touch of one finger...









I actually came up with two ideas when i brainstormed through the issue yesterday - first the simple one is zip ties







but I have a feeling that zip ties would secure it from falling out outside of the case but not inside... or maybe zip tie real stiff, maybe that would help.

The second is actually quite a bit harder to do - it's to take two pieces of metal - one for the left side and one for the right side and drill some holes in them - and so to attach the fan controller to them and then attach them to the case... now that would be a lot of work for such a small piece of hardware...

What do you think?


----------



## Korlus

If you could give me some pictures I could visualise it better to help? As it is, I have a few ideas, but no clue if they're even worth mentioning.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korlus* 
If you could give me some pictures I could visualise it better to help? As it is, I have a few ideas, but no clue if they're even worth mentioning.

I'll take pictures as soon as I get home, at work right now, but I can draw some simple sketch to show, if it's unclear. Thanks, anyway!

Here it is anyway, sorry for crappy drawing but I think it describes the overall situation.


----------



## haikuginger

Hey all! A very pleased Vulcan owner here, and I'm going through a mod! Check out my worklog here: Click me! Pleeeeease!


----------



## Dunkler

Hey guys! I added my 2nd GTX480 finally and thought I would show you how beast this mAtx can be!

Better PIC!









My stock clocked vantage scores went from this (1 GTX480)









To THIS!!!!!! (SLi GTX480s)









Im happy!


----------



## dlee7283

its funny how people dissed this case before they tried it.Even some respected members.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...an-review.html


----------



## greedyisgood

Hi will a corsair H70 will fit in this case or a h50 may do?


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greedyisgood* 
Hi will a corsair H70 will fit in this case or a h50 may do?

The H70 will fit in push\\pull even with shrouds and stuff but you will have to unmount the bottom HDD cage.


----------



## barfastic

Hey guys








new to the forum, been part of xtremesystems for a while.. jsut wanted to drop in and say hey!

i too msyelf own a vulcan case, just finished setting up a liquid cooling system in it.
gonna upload pictures soon (its leak testing as we speak







)!

the system specs are:
core i7 920
ati hd 4890
6 gigs DDR3 1600mhz
asus rampage II gene
pc power & cooling 750W psu

the water cooling parts are:
feser 2x120
feser 1x120
ek hf supreme
xspc 4890 block
xspc bay res
xspc/laing DDC pump/top combo
7/16 tubing

its all pretty much internal except the double radiator which is mounted on top.

pics comign soon!

i had such a hard time doing cable management... i need another person to help me close the back cover!!!! hehe...

im glad to see people are liking this case because so far, everyone i know hates it!!


----------



## greedyisgood

I see but do you think the tubes for the h50/70 will not be that stretch too much?


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greedyisgood* 
I see but do you think the tubes for the h50/70 will not be that stretch too much?

They just fit







See through some of this thread and you will find some pictures showing it.


----------



## greedyisgood

I forgot to ask if the bottom HDD cage is removable or do I need to mod it?


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greedyisgood* 
I forgot to ask if the bottom HDD cage is removable or do I need to mod it?

It is screwed in from the bottom of the case, so no need to mod it.


----------



## greedyisgood

Based on what I saw few pages back most of the h50/70 was attached in the front fan so howcome why not attach it in the rear fan? Maybe limited space?


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greedyisgood* 
Based on what I saw few pages back most of the h50/70 was attached in the front fan so howcome why not attach it in the rear fan? Maybe limited space?

Because the back fan is a 80mm\\92mm not 120mm. So a no go for the 120mm rad of the H50\\H70 and if you use an adapter from 92mm to 120mm the door is very unlikely to close.


----------



## greedyisgood

Thanks for all your quick reply man, looking forward to join this club few days from now.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greedyisgood* 
Thanks for all your quick reply man, looking forward to join this club few days from now.

No problem







have fun with your build and be sure to post pictures when you're done


----------



## Korlus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iozeg* 
I'll take pictures as soon as I get home, at work right now, but I can draw some simple sketch to show, if it's unclear. Thanks, anyway!

Here it is anyway, sorry for crappy drawing but I think it describes the overall situation.



Could you maybe take apart a drive bay from something else, and screw one on the inside and then again on the outside to extend it? Kind of like this:

Code:



Code:


========-----
|     -----
|
|
|     -----
========-----

Where the -'s represent new pieces, cut off and screwed in... If that makes it any easier to understand? Not everybody has access to an old drive bay, but it _should_work if done properly... You'd probably need a hacksaw...

You know, on second thoughts, I'm going to pretend I haven't just suggested this. If you want to do it, go right ahead, but I'm not going to guarantee anything. It's the sort of thing I'd be tempted to try, but wouldn't necessarily rely on.


----------



## awall

Here's a few updated photo's of my machine.

I cleaned up the cables and it looks much better than before. Still not as good as some of your efforts but im happy for a first build. It definitely made life easier spinning the hard drives around. There's heaps of room at the front and holes to let the cables pass through. If I had black SATA cables you might not notice them. I also changed the rear fan from 80mm to 92mm and added some heatsinks to the mosfets on the motherboard so I can overclock higher.

So far its going sweet. It's a little noisy with 4 case fans ( 1x92mm zalman, 2x120mm zalmans and a 120mm coolermaster), but the airflow is pretty good. There does seem to be a warm spot just below the cooler so i might add a spot fan to cool the NB a little better.

My camera doesn't quite pick up the colours properly, especially the UV LEDs. They are a much darker purple color and the case fans are a pretty standard red.

There's a before shot and a few more updated shots. Let me know what you think.


----------



## greedyisgood

I plan to get a gtx 580 and h70 so I would like to ask if this will fit just fine and if the h70 tube will not be stretch too much?


----------



## N10248

I've just ordered a Maximus III Gene, some Dominator GT 2000mhz ram for mine as i got a cheap i3 from a friend so will a nice upgrade from my 2ghz core 2 thats currently in my Vulcan, then ill soon add another 6870 and a SSD.

pics once it all arrives. YAY!


----------



## kingunreal

Can THERMALRIGHT ULTRA-120 TRUE BLACK fit on the vulcan?


----------



## chuckycheeze

well i finally finished by build.... took quite a bit of re-doing until i got it all in correctly. i was afraid that my w/c solution wouldn't be "all internal" but i was pleasantly mistaken








i'll post pics later.


----------



## chuckycheeze

check out my build guys







all internal w/c










http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ater-cool.html


----------



## Korlus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingunreal* 
Can THERMALRIGHT ULTRA-120 TRUE BLACK fit on the vulcan?









I honestly don't know, it's a bit big and it might matter what motherboard you're using? Look at the socket and see how much room there is on it? If it goes much past the motherboard, there probably won't be room, as I understand it, the motherboard mounts very close to the top of the case?

(Someone who currently has one and would like to check to confirm would be welcome here)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greedyisgood* 
I plan to get a gtx 580 and h70 so I would like to ask if this will fit just fine and if the h70 tube will not be stretch too much?

I recall reading somewhere that someone had done it, but that it was very awkward. The h50 has a longer tube and so you'd find it easier to fit, I think.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckycheeze* 
check out my build guys







all internal w/c










http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ater-cool.html

 nice work









that tube comming from the 5.25bays to the rad carnt go behind everything? make it look a heap cleaner but nice work


----------



## N10248

Got my new Maximus III Installed...

Had to flip PSU upside down as the 8 pin plug didn't reach so i'll need to get and extension for that.

I think I'll need to get some new thermal paste too as the stuff that comes with a stock intel heatsink is not very good as the i3 idles at 50C but luckily only gets to 54C after and hour of crysis.



















Also a warning to anyone getting this board; the bottom left screw hole is really close to the xfi chip, and when i put the screw in it dug into the silver cover of the chip so i had to use a smaller headed screw.


----------



## greedyisgood

What other 200m case fans will fit into this case? I bought a 200m CM Force fan but the screw does not match at all


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greedyisgood* 
What other 200m case fans will fit into this case? I bought a 200m CM Force fan but the screw does not match at all


No other fans except this one from NZXT fit without modification: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146003

NZXT uses a proprietary 192mm fan that they call "200mm"

Personally, I HATE that fan as it's loud and uses over 8 watts.

If you get creative with zip-ties or another mounting mechanism you can still fasten another 200mm on the side-panel


----------



## chuckycheeze

LOL! the vulcan is so much smaller than my 800D


















I love the riii look. i think the ek block really accents it well, although, as you will see, you can't see the ek block well at all once the build is done



























got my 120 push/pull installed here, fit very nicely with the double pass rad and 2 38mm wide Ultra Kaze 3k's










lookin' good!










since my pump has always been in the res housing, i never used the pad that came with it, figured supporting the 120 rad would be a good use for it










anothe rlook at the pad under the 120.1










lotso tubes, especially w/ the mobo block










got the 92.1 rad installed on exhaust in the back of the case there. the fan is 90cfm and LOUD










complete!










that top back corner is a cluster **** if i do say so myself. the middle tube is restricted some, but i still get decent flow.


----------



## greedyisgood

sample pic of my nzxt vulcan on progress


----------



## TARRCO

Updated OP with new users.

And man that watercooling rig looks ****ing sweeet


----------



## chuckycheeze

thx


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckycheeze* 
thx









Did you try to fit a 240 or something in there? or only the 2 120's? I wanna try get a 240 in there somehow


----------



## chuckycheeze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Did you try to fit a 240 or something in there? or only the 2 120's? I wanna try get a 240 in there somehow









the rad in the back is a 92mm. i didn't bother with a 240, although, if you are interested, this is the only attempt at an internal 240 i've seen. pretty good mod.


----------



## Liighthead

? lol his gotta join..
http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...l#post11396063


----------



## Dunkler

Yo guys... How many Vulcan's we got that can break 40k in Vantage!? Here's my new record.










WOOT!


----------



## Liighthead

^ nice work! =D


----------



## zionic

Read this entire thread from beginning to end today! I'm new... And couldn't help but join after reading all the information about the Vulcan here. I just ordered mine. I'm making a budget gaming build... but couldn't do it without this case.


----------



## N10248

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Read this entire thread from beginning to end today! I'm new... And couldn't help but join after reading all the information about the Vulcan here. I just ordered mine. I'm making a budget gaming build... but couldn't do it without this case.










My Vulcan started off as a "Budget" system too with an old 478 Pentium 4 and integrated graphics, just as a small cheap system so I didn't have to put windows on my iMac.

However i then found this forum and it's since grown into the spec in my signature.

I expect it wont be long before yours is no longer "Budget" either.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N10248* 
My Vulcan started off as a "Budget" system too with an old 478 Pentium 4 and integrated graphics, just as a small cheap system so I didn't have to put windows on my iMac.

However i then found this forum and it's since grown into the spec in my signature.

I expect it wont be long before yours is no longer "Budget" either.

I hear that! "Budget" is relative as well. I already have the monitor, keyboard, and mouse. Budget to me is $400 without the case. I could post everything I am purchasing and whatnot, but this probably isn't the best avenue for that. Seriously... I'm just using it to run games that don't require ridiculous amounts of graphics. I just want a quality computer.

I also have an iMac that I use daily. I love it, but have multiple reasons for a second computer and don't need to drop another $1k on another iMac.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Nice build there. As I was just saying in the Little Beastly thread, the side fan is a matter of temps and aesthetic preference. For me it was both needed and looks good.









It's an Arctic Cooling F9

http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...item_id=026763

Just used a heat gun and removed the brand label. It's white underneath. I also got an F12 (120mm version) for the case too.

I need to pick one up and remove the stock fan off of my cpu cooler (better CFM and it matches color scheme better).

I also picked up a Cyber Acoustics 5.25" Speaker Bay. Sound is slightly better than you would get on monitor speakers and this way when it sits in my home office, I can use it for movies without having to hook up another set of speakers.


----------



## zionic

Has anyone tried to mod the front orange LED light to a different color? My case hasn't arrived yet. Was just curious if this was possible. Also, I know that the only 200mm fan that works is the NZXT one, but I haven't seen anyone try the Xigmatek 200mm fan yet. I was curious if anyone got that to work or came up with a clean mod. I will not use any kind of zip ties to secure the fan! Just curious.


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zionic* 
Has anyone tried to mod the front orange LED light to a different color? My case hasn't arrived yet. Was just curious if this was possible. Also, I know that the only 200mm fan that works is the NZXT one, but I haven't seen anyone try the Xigmatek 200mm fan yet. I was curious if anyone got that to work or came up with a clean mod. I will not use any kind of zip ties to secure the fan! Just curious.









It's definitely possible. Someone in this thread changed it to red. It's just a matter of replacing the LED bulb. Soldering will be required.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
It's definitely possible. Someone in this thread changed it to red. It's just a matter of replacing the LED bulb. Soldering will be required.

I went through every page trying to find one. I couldn't.

Either way, as long as it's possible, I plan on doing it!


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zionic* 
I went through every page trying to find one. I couldn't.

Either way, as long as it's possible, I plan on doing it!









It reeally shouldn't be that hard.

Just really need to swith over the LED's and re-solder it.

When I get time I'll get into my front panel and see how it's actually held in there


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zionic* 
Has anyone tried to mod the front orange LED light to a different color? My case hasn't arrived yet. Was just curious if this was possible. Also, I know that the only 200mm fan that works is the NZXT one, but I haven't seen anyone try the Xigmatek 200mm fan yet. I was curious if anyone got that to work or came up with a clean mod. I will not use any kind of zip ties to secure the fan! Just curious.









itll just be a small PCB board. and youll have to unsolder the LED's that on their and replace it with a new 1 :]
heaps of people have done it. dont think any 1s done it to a vulcan. but other cases n even dvd drives lol


----------



## barfastic

So, i finished my build...

its done for now... (my choice of fans was bad, so im now waiting on some scythe ultra kaze 3000 to replace everything)
and im also waiting for a NB block...

with the current setup, i run a stable 4.0ghz... im hoping with the new setup ill be able to hit stable everyday 4.2+









here are some pics to enjoy


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
itll just be a small PCB board. and youll have to unsolder the LED's that on their and replace it with a new 1 :]
heaps of people have done it. dont think any 1s done it to a vulcan. but other cases n even dvd drives lol

I figured it was easy, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't some weird setup that made it impossible.







Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barfastic* 
So, i finished my build...

its done for now... (my choice of fans was bad, so im now waiting on some scythe ultra kaze 3000 to replace everything)
and im also waiting for a NB block...

with the current setup, i run a stable 4.0ghz... im hoping with the new setup ill be able to hit stable everyday 4.2+









here are some pics to enjoy


































































Pics are a no go.







I wanna seeeeee!!!!

EDIT: Fixed!!!!


----------



## barfastic

thanks for the fix... i dont know why they wouldnt show up..... hmmm :S


----------



## PixelFreakz

So I finally caved in on Black Friday and I got the components listed below in my sig. It wont be an OMG!







build, but I'll keep you guys updated on progress








I just want to reach a stable 3.5 GHz oc.. but if temps are low enough I'll push it towards 3.8 or 4GHz.







I'll also try oc'ing the 6870...







I'm kinda new at this so it may take a while lol. I figure this is how I will be with my system at first:


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barfastic* 
thanks for the fix... i dont know why they wouldnt show up..... hmmm :S

You posted links to the image pages, not direct links to the actual image.


----------



## goldbranch

Anyone knows where to grab a cheap NZXT Vulcan in U.S?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barfastic*


thanks for the fix... i dont know why they wouldnt show up..... hmmm :S


My god, that look's ****ing sexy. Love how you got the 240 on the top.
Now I'm gonna have to try do it haha, oh noes, more moneys, ahhwelll.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


So I finally caved in on Black Friday and I got the components listed below in my sig. It wont be an OMG!







build, but I'll keep you guys updated on progress







I just want to reach a stable 3.5 GHz oc.. but if temps are low enough I'll push it towards 3.8 or 4GHz.







I'll also try oc'ing the 6870...







I'm kinda new at this so it may take a while lol. I figure this is how I will be with my system at first:










It's loooking goood









Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


Anyone knows where to grab a cheap NZXT Vulcan in U.S?










I wouldn't be able to tell ya'

I'm in Australia


----------



## rzamzibique

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *goldbranch*   Anyone knows where to grab a cheap NZXT Vulcan in U.S?







  
$69.99 from Amazon    Amazon.com: NZXT Vulcan Enthusiast M-ATX Case with Handle VULCAN M-ATX (Black): Electronics


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzamzibique*


$69.99 from Amazon Amazon.com: NZXT Vulcan Enthusiast M-ATX Case with Handle VULCAN M-ATX (Black): Electronics


The lowest I can find is 61.70 shipped from Directron but I've never purchased anything from them before. Are they good?


----------



## rzamzibique

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


The lowest I can find is 61.70 shipped from Directron but I've never purchased anything from them before. Are they good?


4.7/5 over almost 13K reviews http://www.google.com/products/seller?zmi=directron.com


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzamzibique* 
4.7/5 over almost 13K reviews http://www.google.com/products/seller?zmi=directron.com

Thanks, +1.

Before I get into that, anyone got a spare Vulcan and need some cash?


----------



## PixelFreakz

So if anyone's interested, I'm keeping a log of my build:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...uild-ever.html

Its nothing spectacular but for anyone interested in getting the case, I'll let you know how I feel about it as a first time builder.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz* 
So if anyone's interested, I'm keeping a log of my build:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...uild-ever.html

Its nothing spectacular but for anyone interested in getting the case, I'll let you know how I feel about it as a first time builder.

Be sure to post pics and your thoughts in here too









Heres some snaps I took of my case using my DSLR, nothing special, got bored but the sun really bought out all the dust haha, I never knew.


----------



## Liighthead

ehhhh not bad.... dusty xD


----------



## Atenacius

What are those orange buttons in the back TARRCO?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
What are those orange buttons in the back TARRCO?

There ghetto fan switches for the top and front fans. They don't come stock, I put them in


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
There ghetto fan switches for the top and front fans. They don't come stock, I put them in









hahaha yeah sitting in the wc port hole.. wires just taped together







pretty ghettttoooo

lol u shuld
1. clean ur puttaaaa
2. G to the TFO the sunlight


----------



## Dunkler

Hey TARRCO, If you want to free up that extra PCI slot your wifi card is in, check this out, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833320049, I use this for my vulcan to allow for SLi GTX480s. It is so small it doesn't stick out of the back of the case. Works great and has great signal range!

Nice rig BTW!


----------



## N10248

I think mine is finished now, I got the 8-pin extension and some red PCI-E cables too, swapped out the Intel heatsink for a red Xilence one...

I've even made a video too:












Pictures:


----------



## Liighthead

! wow really nice job! i reakon the cleanest ive seen O.O!


----------



## goldbranch

Very nice, neat and clean. The black/red themes work perfectly together.
+1


----------



## zionic

WHOA. Looks freaking awesome.


----------



## staryoshi

Route the 8-pin behind the mobo, tighten up the CPU fan cable, and pick up the red 24-pin extension IMO









Otherwise it's pretty sexy


----------



## N10248

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Route the 8-pin behind the mobo, tighten up the CPU fan cable, and pick up the red 24-pin extension IMO









Otherwise it's pretty sexy









I have got the 24 pin cable too, but I couldn't comfortably bend it tight enough to get round the back.

Same with the 8 pin as the curve would hit the top fan.

I even ordered a total of 4 pcie cables for when I add another 6870.

My plan for next year is to get a bigger case, most likely a corsair 800D.


----------



## zionic

Got my case in the mail today!

...and it came damaged. Blegh.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N10248*


I have got the 24 pin cable too, but I couldn't comfortably bend it tight enough to get round the back.

Same with the 8 pin as the curve would hit the top fan.

I even ordered a total of 4 pcie cables for when I add another 6870.

My plan for next year is to get a bigger case, most likely a corsair 800D.


You can route the 8-pin cable around the side of the fan. That's how I did mine







It won't interfere with the fan blades in such a configuration.


----------



## TheReciever

Its not a complete rig and may not be finished until the end of the month but im going to be running a w3520 with a GTX 480 most likely pending prices at the time, oh, and this whole thing is watercooled and ill be modding a 360 rad and 120 rad as well as a 92mm rad. taking out the mesh window and putting in a plexi glass one with an etched in image, sanding it down and re-painting the whole thing and may be modding the main hdd bay to hold 6 2.5 HDD/SSD

Should be fun to say the least









Will be starting the worklog soon after temps rise a bit So I can start sanding everything down...


----------



## Liighthead

^ worklog... please!!!! sounds sweet


----------



## PixelFreakz

Can I join!! Can I join!!? lol









I also o/c'd my i7 870, but only got it up to 3.53ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1518840... and that's all I was expecting out of it really.. Ran Prime 95 for 3 hours and topped out at a sizzling 78 degrees C... I didn't want it to kill my processor, so I turned it off. Heres a pic[I know.. my cable management is terrible..







this was my first build after all.. and yes.. that is the new MSI 6870 Twin Frozr







]:


----------



## goldbranch

Anyone know about stock fans' specs?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zionic* 
Got my case in the mail today!

...and it came damaged. Blegh.

What got damaged?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz* 
Can I join!! Can I join!!? lol









I also o/c'd my i7 870, but only got it up to 3.53ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1518840... and that's all I was expecting out of it really.. Ran Prime 95 for 3 hours and topped out at a sizzling 78 degrees C... I didn't want it to kill my processor, so I turned it off. Heres a pic[I know.. my cable management is terrible..







this was my first build after all.. and yes.. that is the new MSI 6870 Twin Frozr







]:

:/ 78c... What's your room ambient temp and yeah, might wanna re-do the cable management, it'll help with the airflow a lil









Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Anyone know about stock fans' specs?

I'm not sure to be honest, pretty sure it's 1200rpm but not sure about the CFM, there pretty quiet though.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
 ^ worklog... please!!!! sounds sweet









Im pretty excited myself







Im probably going to start it this monday during which Ill take some pictures...or have someone else do it since wet sand paper and paint get everywhere.

Most of the components are still en route, and ive only to get the GEN3, Mushkin Ram, tubing, and blocks for cpu and gpu, oh and barbs too. If anyone spots a cpu/gpu block here on OCN hit me up!!! thanks in advance!

Though I had to lend some money over to some family and it looks as though I may have to step down to the gtx 470, though still a very stout card and I can always upgrade later when gpu hype dies down (if it ever does lol)


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
What got damaged?

The face of the case has 6 plastic pins that snap into the body. 3 were damaged and one was broken off. I'm in contact with the seller to get a replacement case or face. Technically, you can add me to the club though...


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
:/ 78c... What's your room ambient temp and yeah, might wanna re-do the cable management, it'll help with the airflow a lil









I tried playing around with it today and lowered the v-core to 1.27v.. I got it down to 72C on the hottest core running prime95; the average temp was about 70


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz* 
I tried playing around with it today and lowered the v-core to 1.27v.. I got it down to 72C on the hottest core running prime95; the average temp was about 70









Wait what? 70 degrees room temp?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zionic* 
The face of the case has 6 plastic pins that snap into the body. 3 were damaged and one was broken off. I'm in contact with the seller to get a replacement case or face. Technically, you can add me to the club though...









Ohh fair enough, yeah should get a replacement, I've already added you


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Ohh fair enough, yeah should get a replacement, I've already added you









Sweet!







Thanks much!

I sent an email to NZXT asking for a replacement cost and I'm going to ask the seller the refund me that cost.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Wait what? 70 degrees room temp?









No... ambient is about 35C... I was looking to lower temps more and more.. maybe I'll just drop my clock down to 3.4GHz if I have to.. But I was talking about the CPU temp.. I know its high.. but I never am going to get it up to 100%... Maybe I can just turn hyperthreading off to cool it even more. So just playing with it for now.


----------



## zionic

Looks like NZXT is sending me the replacement part for free.

EDIT: And possibly some of those LED fans for free.


----------



## TheReciever

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ment-zeon.html

Heres my proof of ownership







Ill be stealing the the tag nao


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ment-zeon.html

Heres my proof of ownership







Ill be stealing the the tag nao










Woot! I was already subbed to that thread.









EDIT: Page 50! LOL


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zionic* 
Woot! I was already subbed to that thread.









EDIT: Page 50! LOL

Hey thanks for viewing, now just leave some love on my thread lol xD, Ill post some pictures of it in functioning condition here soon probably....


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheReciever* 
Hey thanks for viewing, now just leave some love on my thread lol xD, Ill post some pictures of it in functioning condition here soon probably....

Looking forward to it!


----------



## freeze

Good Day Everyone. Here's my NZXT Vulcan. It ain't done yet. More stuffs soon..


----------



## Liighthead

 psu/hhd bay cover sexy! i want 1 xD just got a vulcan today  not bad case


----------



## goldbranch

Could anyone confirm that a 120mm fan can be mounted at the rear with this adapter?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811996022&Tpk=CFA-300


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch;11638903*
> Could anyone confirm that a 120mm fan can be mounted at the rear with this adapter?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811996022&Tpk=CFA-300


shuld be fine. mounted externally


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11639036*
> shuld be fine. mounted externally


Aw... so no internal mount?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


Aw... so no internal mount?










from the look of it... no :/ wuld hit side panel and proably the ioport connections

and depending on heatsink it as well lol


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


Aw... so no internal mount?










Just get a overpowered 80mm fan







, although the 2 120's at the top are more then enough.









Edit -  500th post and over 50,000 views! woooh! haha


----------



## Liighthead

congrats.. tobad u dont got a vulcan anymore


----------



## staryoshi

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *goldbranch*   Could anyone confirm that a 120mm fan can be mounted at the rear with this adapter?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...22&Tpk=CFA-300  
Yes, that adapter will work... mostly. As has been said it may not fit internally. I would just invest in a 80/92mm fan. (You can mount a H50 in the HDD intake area if that's what you're after)

I used one of these silverstone fans before I replaced it with a 92mm Scythe GentleTyphoon:    Amazon.com: SilverStone 80 mm Case Fan with Fan Blades FN83 (Black): Electronics
They are solid... and cheap :3


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11643307*
> Yes, that adapter will work... mostly. As has been said it may not fit internally. I would just invest in a 80/92mm fan. (You can mount a H50 in the HDD intake area if that's what you're after)
> 
> I used one of these silverstone fans before I replaced it with a 92mm Scythe GentleTyphoon: Amazon.com: SilverStone 80 mm Case Fan with Fan Blades FN83 (Black): Electronics
> 
> They are solid... and cheap :3


Well, I was hoping that a 120mm fan at the rear should fit with this adapter. I'm currently having 3 Cooler Master R4 and 2 will be used for the H50 as front intake. So still one left and since you guys say it would not fit internally, I guess I'll just look for a 92mm one. External fan mount just seems ridiculous to me, except if it was used for watercooling.

Btw, do you guys think a 92mm fan with 110mm fan blade like this will fit?


----------



## tdbone1

just got my nzxt vulcan case.

must say i love it but i wish nzxt would have put the other fan in with top fan on the case....looks crappy leaving it empty like that with just one fan there.

i have a amd phenom II x4 955BE that i had been overclocking to 3.8ghz (from its default of 3.2ghz) with the cnps 10x extreme cooler.

come to my surprise the cooler does not fit in the case with the side panel on.

this is not good.
has anyone tried to mod the case or the cooler to get it to fit in it?

one more thing i had 2 8800gts 512mb cards i was running in sli and that wasnt good enough for bfbc2 so i sold those and got 2 5770s i ran in crossfire and those also were not good enough so i sold those and am now trying to figure out what to get (it will probably be an sli/crossfire solution as i have the msi 890gxm-g65 mother board and want to fill both slots)

anyhow my Q`s are:
01 what do i do about my color?
02 where do i get that other matching led fan for cheap
03 should i get the big fan that goes on the side of the case and if so where do i get it cheap at?
04 if i do get that big fan on the side of case what do i do for the cpu cooler

i really would like a really quiet case if possible

thanks and love this thread.


----------



## zionic

Here's the lowdown on the fans.

If you want matching orange LED fans, call NZXT. They will send you them for free. I got 3 more personally. The only 200mm fan that fits without modification is the NZXT one. If you need an LED one, also call NZXT. They have a blue LED one in their phantom case. Otherwise they sell normal ones for 200mm.

Hope that helps!

EDIT: Almost forgot... I received the replacement front bezel for my case completely free at no cost to me. Great company.


----------



## Liighthead

dont think ull be our to "mod" the side panel to fit the fan. unless u just cut a hole out..

for ur gpu's what rez. are you running?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Here's the lowdown on the fans.

If you want matching orange LED fans, call NZXT. They will send you them for free. I got 3 more personally. The only 200mm fan that fits without modification is the NZXT one. If you need an LED one, also call NZXT. They have a blue LED one in their phantom case. Otherwise they sell normal ones for 200mm.

Hope that helps!

EDIT: Almost forgot... I received the replacement front bezel for my case completely free at no cost to me. Great company.


Damn, what did you tell them?


----------



## Liighthead

its just chillin bout 30cm away from me in the cornor lol


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;11653008*
> Damn, what did you tell them?


Dude... Nothing. I offered to pay like 6 times and they said they weren't gonna charge me. Best customer service I've ever dealt with. They're amazing.

I plan on changing my LEDs all to match


----------



## tdbone1

I removed the CAP (TOP) of the cnps10x extreme and it "BARELY" fits but it does fit.

i am so happy now.

yea i need the other TOP Fan
there is only one in one of the two spots.
the default one it comes with is missing.

i would really like this fan before i get my next video cards so it can take just that much more heat out of the case.

i dont know the exact name of that fan so i can ask nzxt
there is a spot in the back for i think an 80mm fan but i am not sure.

if we could have the exact names to ask for it would be great.
if nzxt sends me a free fan i will be really happy with that company.
this case is outstanding i just cant figure out why they didnt fill in both the holes in the top with two fans instead of one fan.

oh well


----------



## [email protected]

So if ordering a Vulcan is sufficient to get into the club, I guess a confirmation and a tracking number are more than that









IÂ´m so excited, it hopefully arrives tomorrow and IÂ´m going to install the system you see in my sig.

All your great rigs made me some kind of 'appetite' (don't know if that translates very well...), especially the water cooled. Although it is ages ago that I built my last rig (water cooling was a bucket, a pump and a radiator back then) I would really like to give it a go...

So, thanks so far and I really love this thread.


----------



## goldbranch

Got the case today. I've looked through no less than 10 reviews and still got shocked looking at how small the case is.

Cable management's gonna take some days...


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;11660470*
> I removed the CAP (TOP) of the cnps10x extreme and it "BARELY" fits but it does fit.
> 
> i am so happy now.
> 
> yea i need the other TOP Fan
> there is only one in one of the two spots.
> the default one it comes with is missing.
> 
> i would really like this fan before i get my next video cards so it can take just that much more heat out of the case.
> 
> i dont know the exact name of that fan so i can ask nzxt
> there is a spot in the back for i think an 80mm fan but i am not sure.
> 
> if we could have the exact names to ask for it would be great.
> if nzxt sends me a free fan i will be really happy with that company.
> this case is outstanding i just cant figure out why they didnt fill in both the holes in the top with two fans instead of one fan.
> 
> oh well


You shouldn't have a problem getting one for free. Go to their site, then to the contact page and look for their corporate main office number. Call it. Press the option for customer service and request the orange LED fan from the Vulcan case. They refused to let me pay for them and I requested 3.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11665676*
> You shouldn't have a problem getting one for free. Go to their site, then to the contact page and look for their corporate main office number. Call it. Press the option for customer service and request the orange LED fan from the Vulcan case. They refused to let me pay for them and I requested 3.


Well then maybe im lucky enough to have a vulcan because I think I may have lost the HDD bay mesh coverings during all this chaos of modding it to all hell lol, its reassuring to see their being so supportive with their products


----------



## zionic

I had a broken face bezel shipped to me and they sent me a new one free. They'll probably do the same for you.


----------



## ca.j.stokes

So I'll be replacing my rig with a vulcan and was thinking of replacing the fans with silverstone's ap121's. For such a small case, would that be a good idea?


----------



## [email protected]

Although it looks terrible, I had to throw my parts into my vulcan for fast test (the 6870 is my first up-to-date graphics card).

Really not that much room in it... but really a great case. I'm happy with it


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Although it looks terrible, I had to throw my parts into my vulcan for fast test (the 6870 is my first up-to-date graphics card).

Really not that much room in it... but really a great case. I'm happy with it










For a Micro ATX case, it has tons of room!


----------



## tdbone1

i sent the email to nzxt service asking for another top fan....no reply yet but i hope they send me one.

they wanted my invoice but i got it at walmart site to store so i just took a picture of the reciept.

hope that is good enough

Zionic thanks for the suggestion


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;11673635*
> i sent the email to nzxt service asking for another top fan....no reply yet but i hope they send me one.
> 
> they wanted my invoice but i got it at walmart site to store so i just took a picture of the reciept.
> 
> hope that is good enough
> 
> Zionic thanks for the suggestion


You'll get it. They've been busy, but you'll get a response. If you don't get one in a couple days, just respond again.

The picture will do fine. I bought a USED case on eBay and forwarded my PayPal receipt and they still sent me all this stuff. I don't think your picture of the receipt will be any issue.

Glad to help!


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11674347*
> You'll get it. They've been busy, but you'll get a response. If you don't get one in a couple days, just respond again.
> 
> The picture will do fine. I bought a USED case on eBay and forwarded my PayPal receipt and they still sent me all this stuff. I don't think your picture of the receipt will be any issue.
> 
> Glad to help!


they sent me an email saying they "sent" the "two led fans".

im so glad i found this thread and more importantly YOU.

without your help im sure i would have spent at least $15.00 on those two fans.

more importantly then that money is i really found out how good a company nzxt is.

for sure i will be recommending them to other people....my mom already wants the vulcan.....her laptop dont play farmville good enough (even in google chrome browser with hardware acceleration) so i need to build her a cheap system and this case is what she wants....she likes the handle and the size.....and it only takes an hdmi from motherboard to the tv and a power cable to the psu.

there is the usb wireless adpater that is always plugged in and a usb wireless reciever for the keyboard and mouse.

she has the laptop with a raedon express 200 i think....this motherboard i have has a amd 4290 (onboard) while i wait on my video cards that i havent selected yet.

the amd 4290 might be good enough for farmville....i gonna do some testing to see.

thanks Zionic for your help as it saved me money and showed me what a good company nzxt is


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;11676950*
> they sent me an email saying they "sent" the "two led fans".
> 
> im so glad i found this thread and more importantly YOU.
> 
> without your help im sure i would have spent at least $15.00 on those two fans.
> 
> more importantly then that money is i really found out how good a company nzxt is.
> 
> for sure i will be recommending them to other people....my mom already wants the vulcan.....her laptop dont play farmville good enough (even in google chrome browser with hardware acceleration) so i need to build her a cheap system and this case is what she wants....she likes the handle and the size.....and it only takes an hdmi from motherboard to the tv and a power cable to the psu.
> 
> there is the usb wireless adpater that is always plugged in and a usb wireless reciever for the keyboard and mouse.
> 
> she has the laptop with a raedon express 200 i think....this motherboard i have has a amd 4290 (onboard) while i wait on my video cards that i havent selected yet.
> 
> the amd 4290 might be good enough for farmville....i gonna do some testing to see.
> 
> thanks Zionic for your help as it saved me money and showed me what a good company nzxt is


Well, I appreciate that. I just did lots of research and found other people ordering from NZXT and getting free fans. Just passing along the word to fellow Vulcan-ers. Haha. Shouldn't take much at all to get Farmville running. Hahahaha.

Anyway, no problem again and glad to help. This is my first build in a long time and I'm buying parts slowly. As soon as I get a PSU for this case, I'll be sharing pics.


----------



## Atenacius

When I tried to order the 200mm fan from NZXT, the order completed but they had a problem with some billing information I entered. I didn't get notified of the problem so I emailed them and they sent me a free 120mm fan for the trouble. In the end I didn't even make the order again since I bought it from Amazon instead. They're pretty awesome.


----------



## AngryFuture

Need a favor...
Can someone measure the the bottom of the 5.25" Bays to the bottom of the case?

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*


Need a favor...
Can someone measure the the bottom of the 5.25" Bays to the bottom of the case?

Thankyou in advance.


Are you talking about the removable HDD bay?


----------



## AngryFuture

Not exactly...

Here...









I need that measurement


----------



## Atenacius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture;11693925*
> Not exactly...
> 
> Here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need that measurement


Are you trying to get some extra HDDs in there? I've been wanting to do the same but I don't know any good internal HDD cages that'll fit the Vulcan.


----------



## tdbone1

i get 9.750"
9 and 3/4"


----------



## AngryFuture

I was hoping to be able to mod a 2x120 rad to fit up front. 
Which is 277mm tall, or 10.9in.

[email protected]


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*


I was hoping to be able to mod a 2x120 rad to fit up front. 
Which is 277mm tall, or 10.9in.

[email protected]


This individual is doing the exact same thing you are talking about, so maybe oud like to check it out... heres the link for it

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ig-update.html

enjoy!


----------



## Thrall

Hello, I just ordered my Vulcan after looking through this excellent tread and being inspired by the builds in it. I have 2 questions for you Vulcan owners out there:

1. I'm thinking about cutting a hole in the bottom of the case to put an intake fan in between the psu and the hd cage and I was wondering what size fan do you think would be the maximum size I could fit. Would I be able to get a bigger one in there if I removed the HD cage? I am using a Corsair 650tx (regular length psu).

2. I'm thinking about painting on some kind of image on the side panels of the case and I was wondering what kind of paint you'd recommend to use. I was thinking about painting the half life symbol on each side like this case: http://tinyurl.com/2g7mtrx

Thank you for your help and I can't wait to show off my rig!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


Hello, I just ordered my Vulcan after looking through this excellent tread and being inspired by the builds in it. I have 2 questions for you Vulcan owners out there:

1. I'm thinking about cutting a hole in the bottom of the case to put an intake fan in between the psu and the hd cage and I was wondering what size fan do you think would be the maximum size I could fit. Would I be able to get a bigger one in there if I removed the HD cage? I am using a Corsair 650tx (regular length psu).

2. I'm thinking about painting on some kind of image on the side panels of the case and I was wondering what kind of paint you'd recommend to use. I was thinking about painting the half life symbol on each side like this case: http://tinyurl.com/2g7mtrx

Thank you for your help and I can't wait to show off my rig!


Well first off, welcome to OCN!!

and as for where you wanted to mount a fan, if it was going to be internal im thinking you might have to do 80mm, there really isnt that much space between the psu and HDD bay.

Though if you removed the HDD bay, you could definitely fit a 120mm fan, and if your concerned about storage then you can mod or buy a 2.5 HDD bay, I believe the maximum space on those is 1TB, but stack 3-4 of them and well...









As for the paint, im really no expert on that though, there are plenty of artisans here on OCN you can ask advice if your really wanting to do this. As for myself the Krylon paints have done well for me, if you want to see an example of its work for yourself you can look through my build log

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ment-zeon.html

Just make sure that you put at least 2-3 evenly spread coats of primer, then follow suit with your color of choice, though it looks like you will need a template for what you have in mind. Best of luck to your mod's


----------



## Thrall

Thanks Receiver! I was thinking about doing what a few people have done here and just put my 2 3.5" hard drives in the external 3.5" bays. Do you think it'd be worth trying to put rubber washers in between the fan and the case for anti-vibration purposes?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


Thanks Receiver! I was thinking about doing what a few people have done here and just put my 2 3.5" hard drives in the external 3.5" bays. Do you think it'd be worth trying to put rubber washers in between the fan and the case for anti-vibration purposes?


Im no expert, but when I think on it in my head, I believe that it would cause more vibration than if the fan is securely bolted in, maybe just a thin washer if you want to be cautious?

The external HDD bay is a great way to use some more space, however for me it wasnt something I was willing to use quite yet, maybe if I pick up some 2TB drives as they seem to be getting pretty cheap lately


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;11702216*
> This individual is doing the exact same thing you are talking about, so maybe oud like to check it out... heres the link for it
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/873316-project-adaptation-nzxt-vulcan-big-update.html
> 
> enjoy!


Awesome, Thanks man.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Sign me up! Here is my complete conversion build log. Its still in progress as you see.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08;11717192*
> Sign me up! Here is my complete conversion build log. Its still in progress as you see.


Been subbed for a while on it. Good thread.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Been subbed for a while on it. Good thread.










Thanks man! OCN is always an inspiration as you will always catch a few eyes that keep you going!


----------



## Thrall

I just got my case in and it look like I can fit a 140mm fan or possibly 4 80mm ones in the bottom. I'll probably use a 140mm so I don't take away too much strength from the bottom of the case.


----------



## zionic

I am really bummed to do this because I love this club and all you guys. Hey, it's even what made me sign up for overclock! But after all I've been through already to get this case and everything, I ended up deciding it isn't exactly what I want. I truly gave it some thought, but I had to just do what I wanted... and I want something even more small form factor. Gonna sell the case.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11733522*
> I am really bummed to do this because I love this club and all you guys. Hey, it's even what made me sign up for overclock! But after all I've been through already to get this case and everything, I ended up deciding it isn't exactly what I want. I truly gave it some thought, but I had to just do what I wanted... and I want something even more small form factor. Gonna sell the case.


The important thing is that you gave it a shot, its a great case for those who want it, to each his own


----------



## zionic

Agreed!


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11739232*
> Agreed!


Don't give up the case man! it's a really nice case for what it really is haha.

But it's upto you, I'm just sayin'

nice case. I've been through alot of cases, trust me haha and this one was the best out off all of the, I don't know why but I just like how NZXT listened to consumers. There's alot of things in this case that I've always been suggesting.


----------



## zionic

Oh, I know it's a good case, but definitely not what I'm looking for. I need something smaller and more compact. Great case, great company, just not what I want. I'll still stick around though!!









Edit:

If you want, you can watch my build log and read about it here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/891430-ziontosh-budget-build-journey.html

Would much appreciate suggestions.


----------



## gropingmantis

Has anyone managed to fit one of the new AMD HD6900 cards into a Vulcan with an H50?

I've got a HD4550 at the moment and I'm getting a nice big new monitor for Christmas (







) and I want to upgrade the graphics so its better at higher resolutions.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gropingmantis;11763704*
> Has anyone managed to fit one of the new AMD HD6900 cards into a Vulcan with an H50?
> 
> I've got a HD4550 at the moment and I'm getting a nice big new monitor for Christmas (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I want to upgrade the graphics so its better at higher resolutions.


You could. But you'd have to start modding









I was going to get a 5870 into my Vulcan whilst having a H50 and the only way I would of been able to get it to fit was to cut into the bottom of the 3.5" bays. Just like cut to holes big enough for the tubes to fit into.


----------



## Artu

Has anyone tried maximus III gene with cmv6gt cooler on vulcan?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artu;11769078*
> Has anyone tried maximus III gene with cmv6gt cooler on vulcan?


After watching this youtube review (http://tinyurl.com/38zhafg) and seeing him struggle with that Megahalem (which is only 160mm tall) on a gene III I don't think a 165mm tall V6GT will fit stock. However, with the cooler of the V6GT being skinner it's possible that you can just remove one of the fans and mount it with the remaining bottom fan parallel to the ground.

I would recommend for people to get the Thermolab BADA for this case as it should fit with the side fan on and off and probably in any orientation. It's on sale for ~$25 shipped from heatsinkfactory and has a good review from frostytech.

Note: I did some measurements and it looks like the tallest heatsink that you can fit in the case when the heatsink is under that horizontal support bar thing is about 145mm. Whether your motherboard has a socket low enough where that isn't a problem varies on motherboard.


----------



## Artu

awww that sucks. useless v6gt. cool performance though.







)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artu*


awww that sucks. useless v6gt. cool performance though.







)


The case begs to be watercooled


----------



## TARRCO

Happpy New Years! It's New Years Day over here in Australia


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11846616*
> Happpy New Years! It's New Years Day over here in Australia


Almost is here! Happy new year


----------



## PRiiNCE

Hi all
I have ordered NZXT Vulcan case. I would like to know if my Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI will fit







thank you... : X


----------



## winginit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE;11858229*
> Hi all
> I have ordered NZXT Vulcan case. I would like to know if my Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you... : X


Welcome to OCN!

Sorry, that board won't fit.... it's an ATX board, and the Vulcan is for mATX mobos....


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE;11858229*
> Hi all
> I have ordered NZXT Vulcan case. I would like to know if my Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you... : X


Nice board you got there. But NZXT Vulcan can only hold a micro-atx board.


----------



## PRiiNCE

which way would it not fit...if I take some psu space would it fid then..i mite do some modding ty


----------



## goldbranch

Well, here are the sizes for reference:

ATX: 12" x 9.6"
Micro-ATX: 9.6" x 9.6"

So if you take out the power supply then it may fit, but I've never seen anyone done it before.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE*


which way would it not fit...if I take some psu space would it fid then..i mite do some modding ty


You could put the PSU where the hard drive cage is, but I think that would end up leaving you no room for a longer gpu (9.5"+) if mounted vertically. As for the motherboard I think it's totally possible to do that since there's only a flap of steel that stops you from physically putting an atx mobo in it. It could be bent back or cut off. You'd have to drill holes to add in the extra mobo standoffs and you'd probably just not use the extra 3 pci slots unless you wanted to create your own retention mechanism.


----------



## PRiiNCE

hmm I think I will have to cut it off.. One more question would the noctua d14 will fit the case..I'm receiving my case tomorrow so I will post some pictures and start modding lol


----------



## Bats

Would this be a good replacement case for my antec 900? It holds a Gigabyte P35-DS3R and a H50.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE*


hmm I think I have to cut it off.. One more question would the noctua d14 will fit the case..I'm receiving my case tomorrow so I will post some pictures and start modding lol


The D14 is rather tall @ 161mm and long at 154mm so I'd say the only way it would fit would be vertically with one of the fans taken off. If you haven't bought it yet then I'd recommend the c14. It is perfect for this case because the 200mm side fan should blow right on it, it is short, and I've seen them fit into this case.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bats*


Would this be a good replacement case for my antec 900? It holds a Gigabyte P35-DS3R and a H50.


Unfortunately you would have to buy a new mobo as the Vulcan only fits matx...unless you'd want to attempt a atx like the user above. It's a good case for portability, but it will have less airflow than your 900.


----------



## PRiiNCE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


The D14 is rather tall @ 161mm and long at 154mm so I'd say the only way it would fit would be vertically with one of the fans taken off. If you haven't bought it yet then I'd recommend the c14. It is perfect for this case because the 200mm side fan should blow right on it, it is short, and I've seen them fit into this case.


hi I'm new to this stuff.... how much would i be able to over-clock my i7 920 with that cooler and can you give me a link for the cooler c14


----------



## tdbone1

i think i am having a little bit of an air flow problem.

here is what i got

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE overlocked to 3.8GHz @ 1.5V
CNPS10X Extreme air cooler
3 LED fans from nzxt (2 at the top) and (1 at the bottom front)
i have (2) 5870`s in crossfire

when i play bfbc2 and run coretemp this is what i get.

Quote:



CPUID:,0x100F42
Processor:,AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (Deneb)
Platform:,Socket AM2+ (940 pin)
Revision:,RB-C2
Lithography:,45nm

Session start:,11:17:37 - January 02 - 2011

Time,CPU 0 Temp. (Â°),,CPU 0,Low temp. (Â°),High temp. (Â°),Core load (%),CPU speed (MHz),
11:17:47,52,,,41,52,57,3800.06,
11:17:57,51,,,41,52,41,3800.06,
11:18:07,50,,,41,52,52,3800.06,
11:18:17,50,,,41,52,54,3800.06,
11:18:27,52,,,41,52,71,3800.06,
11:18:37,58,,,41,58,100,3800.06,
11:18:47,60,,,41,60,100,3800.06,
11:18:57,58,,,41,60,100,3800.06,
11:19:07,57,,,41,60,97,3800.06,
11:19:17,57,,,41,60,98,3800.06,
11:19:27,57,,,41,60,100,3800.06,
11:19:37,57,,,41,60,98,3800.06,
11:19:47,57,,,41,60,95,3800.06,
11:19:57,57,,,41,60,95,3800.06,
11:20:07,57,,,41,60,100,3800.06,
11:20:17,58,,,41,60,100,3800.06,
11:20:27,58,,,41,60,98,3800.06,
11:20:37,58,,,41,60,97,3800.06,
11:20:47,58,,,41,60,100,3800.06,
11:20:57,59,,,41,60,100,3800.06,
11:21:07,59,,,41,60,95,3800.06,
11:21:17,59,,,41,60,97,3800.06,
11:21:27,59,,,41,60,98,3800.06,
11:21:37,60,,,41,60,97,3800.06,
11:21:47,59,,,41,60,98,3800.06,
11:21:57,60,,,41,60,97,3800.06,
11:22:07,60,,,41,60,98,3800.06,
11:22:17,60,,,41,60,97,3800.06,
11:22:27,60,,,41,60,95,3800.06,
11:22:37,61,,,41,61,98,3800.06,
11:22:47,61,,,41,61,98,3800.06,
11:22:57,60,,,41,61,95,3800.06,
11:23:07,60,,,41,61,97,3800.06,
11:23:17,61,,,41,61,92,3800.06,
11:23:27,61,,,41,61,98,3800.06,
11:23:37,61,,,41,61,100,3800.06,
11:23:47,61,,,41,61,100,3800.06,
11:23:57,61,,,41,62,98,3800.06,
11:24:07,61,,,41,62,98,3800.06,
11:24:17,62,,,41,62,98,3800.06,
11:24:27,61,,,41,62,100,3800.06,
11:24:37,62,,,41,62,97,3800.06,
11:24:47,62,,,41,62,94,3800.06,
11:24:57,62,,,41,62,97,3800.06,
11:25:07,62,,,41,62,97,3800.06,
11:25:17,62,,,41,62,98,3800.06,
11:25:27,62,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:25:37,62,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:25:47,62,,,41,63,97,3800.06,
11:25:57,62,,,41,63,95,3800.06,
11:26:07,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:26:17,62,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:26:27,62,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:26:37,63,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:26:47,62,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:26:57,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:27:07,63,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:27:17,62,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:27:27,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:27:37,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:27:47,62,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:27:57,62,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:28:07,62,,,41,63,95,3800.06,
11:28:17,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:28:27,62,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:28:37,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:28:47,63,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:28:57,63,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:29:07,63,,,41,63,92,3800.06,
11:29:17,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:29:27,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:29:37,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:29:47,63,,,41,63,94,3800.06,
11:29:57,63,,,41,63,95,3800.06,
11:30:07,63,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:30:17,63,,,41,63,95,3800.06,
11:30:27,63,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:30:37,63,,,41,63,97,3800.06,
11:30:47,63,,,41,63,98,3800.06,
11:30:57,63,,,41,63,100,3800.06,
11:31:07,63,,,41,64,97,3800.06,
11:31:17,63,,,41,64,97,3800.06,
11:31:27,63,,,41,64,95,3800.06,
11:31:37,63,,,41,64,100,3800.06,
11:31:47,63,,,41,64,94,3800.06,
11:31:57,63,,,41,64,94,3800.06,
11:32:07,63,,,41,64,100,3800.06,
11:32:17,64,,,41,64,97,3800.06,
11:32:27,64,,,41,64,98,3800.06,
11:32:38,63,,,41,64,95,3800.06,
11:32:48,63,,,41,64,98,3800.06,
11:32:58,64,,,41,64,97,3800.06,
11:33:08,64,,,41,64,98,3800.06,
11:33:18,64,,,41,64,95,3800.06,
11:33:28,64,,,41,64,97,3800.06,
11:33:38,64,,,41,64,100,3800.06,
11:33:48,64,,,41,65,98,3800.06,
11:33:58,64,,,41,65,98,3800.06,
11:34:08,64,,,41,65,98,3800.06,
11:34:18,64,,,41,65,100,3800.06,
11:34:28,64,,,41,65,97,3800.06,
11:34:38,64,,,41,65,97,3800.06,
11:34:48,64,,,41,65,95,3800.06,
11:34:58,64,,,41,65,42,3800.06,
11:35:08,68,,,41,68,100,3800.06,
11:35:18,68,,,41,69,46,3800.06,
11:35:28,66,,,41,69,63,3800.06,
11:35:38,65,,,41,69,62,3800.06,
11:35:48,64,,,41,69,0,3800.06,
11:35:58,63,,,41,69,0,3800.06,
11:36:08,62,,,41,69,0,3800.06,
11:36:18,60,,,41,69,0,3800.06,
11:36:28,59,,,41,69,0,3800.06,
11:36:38,58,,,41,69,0,3800.06,

Session end:,11:36:41 - January 02 - 2011


if im looking at that right im seeing my cpu hit 69C (****!!!)

the 2 at the top barely have any airflow when set to high
is that normal?
i assume the one at the bottom is the same.

should i order fan replacements from some other company for all 3 fans?

why dont i feel the air rushing out of the top when the controls are set to high?

ok thanks


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE;11863489*
> hi I'm new to this stuff.... how much would i be able to over-clock my i7 920 with that cooler and can you give me a link for the cooler c14


I would say you'd be looking at between 4ghz and 4.4ghz as the C14 doesn't handle super high temperatures all that well. They used a Megahalem here and got 4.4: http://tinyurl.com/2bhubrd

Here's Frosty Tech's Review for the C14: http://tinyurl.com/24hkhh2
Where to get it from Newegg: http://tinyurl.com/2dob7mw


----------



## opty165

I have been looking all over but can't find them..... what brand of fans are these?!?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;11863546*
> i think i am having a little bit of an air flow problem.
> 
> here is what i got
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955BE overlocked to 3.8GHz @ 1.5V
> CNPS10X Extreme air cooler
> 3 LED fans from nzxt (2 at the top) and (1 at the bottom front)
> i have (2) 5870`s in crossfire
> 
> when i play bfbc2 and run coretemp this is what i get.
> 
> if im looking at that right im seeing my cpu hit 69C (****!!!)
> 
> the 2 at the top barely have any airflow when set to high
> is that normal?
> i assume the one at the bottom is the same.
> 
> should i order fan replacements from some other company for all 3 fans?
> 
> why dont i feel the air rushing out of the top when the controls are set to high?
> 
> ok thanks


The NZXT 120mm fans have a pretty low airflow rate, around 50CFM, so that's probably why they aren't putting out a ton of air. However, I would try re-applying your thermal paste and orienting the cooler vertically so that those dual 120's can help suck out the heat. Those temps sound high to me especially since games don't normally top out quad cores cpus, but then again I don't know too much about the normal operating temps and voltages for AMD cpus.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165;11864433*
> I have been looking all over but can't find them..... what brand of fans are these?!?


I'm almost certain that the owner of those fans did a custom paint job on them. If you want the same color scheme that they have for your fans, you'll have to do it yourself.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165;11864433*
> I have been looking all over but can't find them..... what brand of fans are these?!?


Not sure, they're a few 120mm red fans on newegg but none that have the red support beam things.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;11864475*
> The NZXT 120mm fans have a pretty low airflow rate, around 50CFM, so that's probably why they aren't putting out a ton of air. However, I would try re-applying your thermal paste and orienting the cooler vertically so that those dual 120's can help suck out the heat. Those temps sound high to me especially since games don't normally top out quad cores cpus, but then again I don't know too much about the normal operating temps and voltages for AMD cpus.


50 CFM?
i dont think im getting even close to that.

with the fan control knobs set to high:
i take like a walmart reciept and put it on top of the fan closest to the back of the case and it will barely push the reciept to the bottom of the case handle
the other top fan closest to the front...when i put the reciept on it....does not push up all the way to the bottom of the case handle...

dont seem like 50cfm to me.

thanks


----------



## Thrall

It's possible that with the LEDs the fans are drawing over the 8w that the controllers can handle....although I would think NZXT would have thought of that. I'd try and plug them right into the psu and see if that makes a difference. I'm just going off the CFM of the non-led version (http://tinyurl.com/22vrebo) since I don't think they sell the LED versions in retail so it's possible that they're rated for a even lower CFM. You can always ask nzxt for replacements, from what I hear all they need is the proof of purchase and they'll send you all new ones for free.


----------



## PRiiNCE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


The D14 is rather tall @ 161mm and long at 154mm so I'd say the only way it would fit would be vertically with one of the fans taken off. If you haven't bought it yet then I'd recommend the c14. It is perfect for this case because the 200mm side fan should blow right on it, it is short, and I've seen them fit into this case.


Hi, can you help me with buying a PSU with 650w/700w can't seem to find a good 1 I need a small PSU lool
....
I'll be running ati 5970 or gtx 480 ty


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE*


Hi, can you help me with buying a PSU with 650w/700w can't seem to find a good 1 I need a small PSU lool
....
I'll be running ati 5970 or gtx 480 ty


Any standard ATX form factor psu will do, of which there is plentiful supply of those


----------



## PRiiNCE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Any standard ATX form factor psu will do, of which there is plentiful supply of those


I'm going to use a normal size motherboard in a m-atx case....so i was thinking i can go with a smaller PSU ty


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE*


I'm going to use a normal size motherboard in a m-atx case....so i was thinking i can go with a smaller PSU ty


then your out of options, the only psu I know worth mentioning is the silverstone sff 450w psu, though I doubt that will power a 5970 or a 480 with a cpu that can power them yw


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE*


Hi, can you help me with buying a PSU with 650w/700w can't seem to find a good 1 I need a small PSU lool
....
I'll be running ati 5970 or gtx 480 ty


which case you got? nzxt vulcan?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


which case you got? nzxt vulcan?


I personaly don't think that power supply length makes a difference in this case as you put all of the cables behind the mobo and the only thing in front of the psu is the hard drive cage. I would try and find a deal on a 650w+ psu from Antec, Corsair, PC Power and Cooling, Seasonic, Silverstone, or Thermaltake. If you're looking to save money you can try cooler master or ocz as I've had good luck with them, but they're generally not as high in build quality as the first set.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


I personaly don't think that power supply length makes a difference in this case as you put all of the cables behind the mobo and the only thing in front of the psu is the hard drive cage. I would try and find a deal on a 650w+ psu from Antec, Corsair, PC Power and Cooling, Seasonic, Silverstone, or Thermaltake. If you're looking to save money you can try cooler master or ocz as I've had good luck with them, but they're generally not as high in build quality as the first set.


u saw his post didnt you? i was trying to work it if he needed a ATX form factor psu or a SFF psu. like the sliverstone 450w psu or a antec/corsair/seasnoic/silverstone ATX psu :]


----------



## Thrall

Oh, I thought he was going back to getting a "normal" matx mobo. Maybe you can get a small 400w psu for the CPU, mobo, etc but get one of those 5.25" power supplies for your graphics card.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


Oh, I thought he was going back to getting a "normal" matx mobo. Maybe you can get a small 400w psu for the CPU, mobo, etc but get one of those 5.25" power supplies for your graphics card.


the silverstone 450w SFF psu can run a i5 + 480... micheallen ( spent wrong lol ) 
his running the i5 670 ( dual core + HT ) @ like 4ghz. with 2 ssds. 
gtx 480.
in the sg05 with a h50 or h70 ( carnt rember lol ) with a 38mm fan  xD

if his/your useing a nzxt vulcan. theirs a lotta psus thatll fit.







cause its a normal ATX psu.


----------



## Thrall

I'll try and measure the height in my case for a vertically mounted psu when I get off of work. However, from the sketch about the height between the bottom of the case and the bottom of the 5.25" bays earlier in this thread, I'd say you won't have more than 7 inches for a psu if mounted vertically. I wonder how the airflow of the case will be affected by having that psu in front there.


----------



## PRiiNCE

Hi,
I'm pissed off cause of bank holiday, I have been waiting for 2 weeks... x-mas then boxing day now, this bank holiday hopefully I will get my vulcan case tomorrow xD can't wait to modify the case and take few pictures..

is there any-ways I can put a noctua D-14 cooler without taking any fans off in the vulcan

if I have to open up the PSU and make it compact xD I mite go for that as well lol


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE;11874665*
> Hi,
> I'm pissed off cause of bank holiday, I have been waiting for 2 weeks... x-mas then boxing day now, this bank holiday hopefully I will get my vulcan case tomorrow xD can't wait to modify the case and take few pictures..
> 
> is there any-ways I can put a noctua D-14 cooler without taking any fans off in the vulcan
> 
> if I have to open up the PSU and make it compact xD I mite go for that as well lol


On page 6 of this thread there's a picture of a c12 fitting with all the fans in but I don't think the c14 will fit now that I look at it. I think you might able to fit the d14 with one of its fans missing, but the biggest problem is the height of the cooler overall. I'd say get the thermolab bada because it performs quite well for $25 shipped from heatsinkfactory.

Edit: If you have the budget for the D14 then you probably won't be disappointed with the H50 or H70 from Corsair.


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165;11864433*
> I have been looking all over but can't find them..... what brand of fans are these?!?


They are Xilence fans...

http://work.xilence.net/en/products/fan/product/471969.html


----------



## PRiiNCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;11875648*
> On page 6 of this thread there's a picture of a c12 fitting with all the fans in but I don't think the c14 will fit now that I look at it. I think you might able to fit the d14 with one of its fans missing, but the biggest problem is the height of the cooler overall. I'd say get the thermolab bada because it performs quite well for $25 shipped from heatsinkfactory.
> 
> Edit: If you have the budget for the D14 then you probably won't be disappointed with the H50 or H70 from Corsair.


What do you think about coolit alc








just to let you know I have brought the case and the motherboard & i7 920 for now


----------



## Thrall

Actually on page 6 there was a C14. I think the person who commented on it might have been wrong. The ECO is nice and can be found on ebay for pretty cheap, but I've heard too many horror stories about the plastic part where the hose attaches to the cpu breaking off and leaking liquid all over a mobo. I'd still say the H50 would be good, especially with newegg having them on sale again.

Those xilence fans are slick by the way.


----------



## PRiiNCE

ahhh i still have not receive my vulcan, if I don't receive it by tomorrow









can anyone let me know what fans are good..


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRiiNCE;11886330*
> ahhh i still have not receive my vulcan, if I don't receive it by tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone let me know what fans are good..


depends on the purpose of the fans


----------



## PRiiNCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;11888962*
> depends on the purpose of the fans


cooling.... what fans are these


----------



## TheReciever

Cooling what? Each fan has its own purpose which is why I ask. Some fans are better for radiators, some for HSF and some simply to draw air in and push air out


----------



## Thrall

I just sent NZXT an email with my purchase info and I got 3 of their 120mm LED fans for free. I would try hitting them up for an extra 120mm and just give the "stock" cooling a go to see how it works for you. Who knows, you might be happy with the amount of airflow and save a few bucks. If you find you want more fans I'd hit up amazon, they seem to have good prices on fans (especially the "200mm" nzxt ones). I can't recommend any specific fans, but I have some thermaltake fans that have been running for 5+ years with no problems so I'd recommend their brand.

On a different note, I just finished adding a 140mm fan and filter to the bottom of my Vulcan. I'll upload some pictures later.


----------



## Devilguns

Hey just wanted to show my Vulcan:

I swapped out the orange LEDs on the side strip for Red ones:




































I was really happy with my purchase, the quality I got at the price point I paid was well worth it. Thanks for taking the time to look. Critics welcome.

Temps run 28c idle, about 45 under load.

Specs are:

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus III Gene.
Proc: Intel 1156, 2.6 quad oc'd to 3.2ghz
Ram: 2 gig X 2, Crucial Balistix Tracers
Graphics cards: MSI 460GTX HAWK Talon Attack version X2
ABS 1050 watt modular PSU
500 gig Seagate Hard drive
3X 120mm case fans
CPU cooler: Zalaman 135mm CNPS9900R MAX
Win 7 64bit


----------



## staryoshi

That looks fantastic, great work







The Zalman heatsink isn't the best performer, but it looks awesome.


----------



## Thrall

Looks great--I was just thinking that putting red LEDs in this case would look sick.


----------



## Devilguns

Thanks guys! Yeah I was torn when it came to coolers. I like performance but I also like aesthetics. When I take it up to 4 ghz my I5-750 goes all the way up to 54-55c which is kind of high I think. I think the nickle plating doesn't displace the heat enough. The fan on it gets really loud too.

NZXT made it super easy to swap out the orange leds in the front light strip.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;11904136*
> Thanks guys! Yeah I was torn when it came to coolers. I like performance but I also like aesthetics. When I take it up to 4 ghz my I5-750 goes all the way up to 54-55c which is kind of high I think. I think the nickle plating doesn't displace the heat enough. The fan on it gets really loud too.
> 
> NZXT made it super easy to swap out the orange leds in the front light strip.


For that reason alone is why I decided to watercool, I unfortunately have this ultimate desire to get the best I can







which sets my wallet on fire lol


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;11904637*
> For that reason alone is why I decided to watercool, I unfortunately have this ultimate desire to get the best I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which sets my wallet on fire lol


LOL, I know how that goes. This build happened by accident. It originally started as just a video card upgrade. When I upgraded and saw no real performance gain I realized my dual core was holding me back. Then one thing after another, boom, whole new system. My 200$ upgrade turned into a 1,200$ build lol.


----------



## TheReciever

I suppose this rig will be an upgrade from my sig rig, though for the moment I just have a gtx 275, I plan on actually finishing it in july with gtx 480 sli watercooled with actual tri channel ram, for now ill just be sticking in some g.skill 4gb kit that was on sale recently.

It will actually mark my first Watercooling experiencing, Im wondering how far I can push the w3520 with a 360 and 120 rad


----------



## Luciferus

just wanna ask if the thermaltake spinQ VT cpu cooler will fit into the vulcan case with an x58 mobo (rampage ii gene)... i have seen a spinQ into the vulcan case but not the VT version of it... thankz


----------



## Luciferus

screwed my lcd poster to the cover grill










no hdd and graphics card (lack of funds) planning on putting thermaltake spinQ VT if it fits


----------



## manching

Please count me in.
@luciferus - i love that hx620


----------



## stillrotarygod

Hey guys i just ordered the nzxt case, im planning on building a secondary budget gaming rig. I upgraded my main pc from 2x 8800 gts 512 to a gtx 460 1gb. i didn't feel like selling the cards so im recycling them. I got an open box asus maximus iii gene,i3 530, 8gb 1333 ram, xigmatek sd964 cooler. The 8800's were water cooled with an old coolermaster aquagate duo viva setup with a black ice 120mm rad. Should be desent. LOL. ill post picks as i get it together


----------



## PriestOfSin

Got it pieced together, it's working very well (except for a really annoying whining noise coming from the side fan when it's at lower RPMs), and temps are... manageable.

Side









Front









Topless









Guts









Guts closeup









I love happy endings.


----------



## Devilguns

Very nice, you just have to love the twin 460s, you can throw anything at them.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;11921900*
> Very nice, you just have to love the twin 460s, you can throw anything at them.


For sure. Downside is I hit 87 on furmark... eww. But during gaming it never gets that high, ha ha.


----------



## TheReciever

Seeing all these different Vulcan's, I want it to be next week already so I can post mine up! xD


----------



## Liighthead

lol i just pulled my whole rig out of my vulcan.. now on a box haha

why?
because i needed 3 5.25bays... and the rez/pump combo Doesnt go into the 2 for some reason unkknown to me..

ah well techbench i guess lol


----------



## TheReciever




----------



## Dim7

Hi! What do you think will fit Scythe Mugen2 CPU cooler into the NZXT Vulcan (ASUS Rampage III Gene)?


----------



## winginit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dim7;11927740*
> Hi! What do you think will fit Scythe Mugen2 CPU cooler into the NZXT Vulcan (ASUS Rampage III Gene)?


Welcome to OCN!

No, I don't believe you'll be able to get the Mugen 2 to fit.... the socket is too close to the edge of the board, and the cooler won't fit under the lip of the case along the top edge....

I tried it with my TA890GXE and a Mugen 2.... no go in the Vulcan....


----------



## TheReciever

The Case begs to be watercooled









Will be buying the mobo from a member here on OCN tomorrow and as soon as it arrives you can bet ill be putting it together and OCing it to all hell


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dim7;11927740*
> Hi! What do you think will fit Scythe Mugen2 CPU cooler into the NZXT Vulcan (ASUS Rampage III Gene)?


Probably not, the north bridge on that board puts the cpu really high. The NZXT forum has a section on cpu cooler compatibility. There is a pic of a mugen in there, but I believe its on a board that has no north bridge processor. Its really tight:

http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?7912-Vulcan-CPU-Cooler-Compatibility/page3


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;11929280*
> Probably not, the north bridge on that board puts the cpu really high. The NZXT forum has a section on cpu cooler compatibility. There is a pic of a mugen in there, but I believe its on a board that has no north bridge processor. Its really tight:
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?7912-Vulcan-CPU-Cooler-Compatibility/page3


I forgot to mention that your case lighting is SICK! makes those 460's look like their searing with power man I love it


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;11929352*
> I forgot to mention that your case lighting is SICK! makes those 460's look like their searing with power man I love it












Thanks Reciever. I used these 12 volt high intensity light strips I found in a Pepboys. They are made by Pilot Automotive, they are called "Flexi-Lite" They come in various lengths and can also be cut to size. I actually turned the exposure down on the camera because they are so intensely bright it was overpowering the camera. In person my Vulcan looks like its about to go thermal nuclear lol.


----------



## Dim7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;11929280*
> Probably not, the north bridge on that board puts the cpu really high. The NZXT forum has a section on cpu cooler compatibility. There is a pic of a mugen in there, but I believe its on a board that has no north bridge processor. Its really tight:
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?7912-Vulcan-CPU-Cooler-Compatibility/page3


Understandable. Then what is the air CPU cooler would you advise for this motherboard and Vulcan? CPU will overclock to 4 GHz.


----------



## TheReciever

hmm, thats cool, maybe if I build yet another one (as my brother seems torn between this custom painted haf and the vulcan) I would definitely look into those, I grabbed two cold cathode lights to mount in the front to make sure my grill is illuminated..

I just got the rest of the WCing parts that I needed, Im actually leak testing right now as I type this.


----------



## opty165

I'm in!


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165;11942708*
> I'm in!


Pics don't seem to be working. Can't wait to check them out when you get them going though


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165;11942708*
> I'm in!


Make sure they're in a public folder and that you link directly to the image, not the webpage WITH the image.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;11929243*
> The Case begs to be watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be buying the mobo from a member here on OCN tomorrow and as soon as it arrives you can bet ill be putting it together and OCing it to all hell


just wondering. how much did you pay for it


----------



## opty165

are my pics working now? im linking them from my drop box public folder


----------



## zionic

Lookin good!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11943110*
> just wondering. how much did you pay for it


for what? the mobo? 150, its the evga micro sli board


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165;11943359*
> are my pics working now? im linking them from my drop box public folder


Very nice!

Few questions -

You reckon the H50 pump will be able to run a 240 rad?
Did you see any improved temps from the stock configuration?
Has the pump cracked the ****s at all?

Oh, and added


----------



## Liighthead

^ the h50 pump CAN JUST handle a 240 rad.. dont like it though haha and not very good flow..

rez on average drops the h50 5 - 10 degrees
240 rad drops it about the same.....

TARRCO. get ur freaking loop already


----------



## Thrall

The watercooling looks neat there Opty. I'm too concerned about something leaking with the abuse I put my computer through (cold and moving it back and forth once a week) to do it myself.


----------



## Devilguns

Nice work opty165.


----------



## PRiiNCE

Hi
I need help with buying m-atx motherboard Skt 1366 anyone can give me few links


----------



## zionic

Depends on what you're looking for. Here's a list of all the 1366 mobos in matx form factor on Newegg:

mATX 1366 Socket Motherboards

EDIT: I guess there's only two. Wow. LOL.

In that case... DEFINITELY the ASUS. It's an ROG board. Very nice.


----------



## PRiiNCE

EVGA 121-BL-E756-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 Micro ATX SLI Micro Intel Motherboard..

I might buy this one what do you guys think is this any good for ocerclocking or is
ASUS SOCKET 1366 RAMPAGE III GENE M-ATX MOTHERBOARD better


----------



## barfastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165;11864433*
> I have been looking all over but can't find them..... what brand of fans are these?!?


They are Xilence 2 component.

they have a rubbery feel to them, but they suck if your gonna be using them for a radiator... not good static pressure. i can feel the air they push being reflected back out...

if your going for air cooling, they are nice


----------



## Luciferus

Modded my Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme Cooler to make it fit on an x58 asus board whew!


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferus;11982693*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded my Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme Cooler to make it fit on an x58 asus board whew!


Looks good--did you bend the heatpipes for the cooler to make it shorter?


----------



## Devilguns

That looks really cool Luciferous, how did you do it?


----------



## Luciferus

i remove 2 heat fins from the cooler to fit into the case coz x58 mobo's cpu is located much higher compared to 1156...


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;11904136*
> Thanks guys! Yeah I was torn when it came to coolers. I like performance but I also like aesthetics. When I take it up to 4 ghz my I5-750 goes all the way up to 54-55c which is kind of high I think. I think the nickle plating doesn't displace the heat enough. The fan on it gets really loud too.
> 
> NZXT made it super easy to swap out the orange leds in the front light strip.


Those temps are more than fine under load.


----------



## selectstriker2

Got my Vulcan today, ill post picks as soon as I get my new mobo and migrate parts from my current build to my new LAN box


----------



## TheReciever

So I just got some presents from NZXT, I asked for a couple of fans and a couple of 2.5 Mesh Covers that I lost....

They ended up sending me th entire Front Faceplate with EVERYTHING attatched lol

oh and only one fan lol, thought that was ironic since I mentioned I needed enough for my 360/120 rads oh well I plan on getting some AP-15's


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12000320*
> So I just got some presents from NZXT, I asked for a couple of fans and a couple of 2.5 Mesh Covers that I lost....
> 
> They ended up sending me th entire Front Faceplate with EVERYTHING attatched lol
> 
> oh and only one fan lol, thought that was ironic since I mentioned I needed enough for my 360/120 rads oh well I plan on getting some AP-15's


Call them again and say you need more. If you specify a number, they'll do it.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quick question Vulcan owners.

My friend just bought the vulcan and is wondering what his cooling options are.

Will a CoolerMaster 212+ fit? He will be putting in an Asus P8P67 Pro matx and a 2500k in it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12000743*
> Call them again and say you need more. If you specify a number, they'll do it.


yeah? Thats an awesome deal, though im not gonna be the glutton to ruin it for others who may actually have no other choice lol


----------



## stillrotarygod

Well guys i just got my case a few days ago, and i started swaping the parts over to the new case. i had a couple of hang ups because i needed to find i single slot cooler for one of my 8800gts, so that i could fit my sata card in the pci slot. I use the sata card to mod xbox's so i had no choice.So i ended up buying an 8800gt on ebay and swapping the coolers. everything fits now







. just gotta do cable clean up and fiqure out the best spot for my radiator and ill be done. here are some pics


----------



## stillrotarygod

hers a couple of updates...


----------



## Devilguns

That looks pretty cool. What kind of cooler is that on the top card? looks like it has a water block and an air cooler. Is that stock or modified?


----------



## stillrotarygod

yea i modified the stock heat sink to accept the water block. it keeps the ram and voltage regulators nice and cool, plus i didnt wont to buy ram and sinks and vr sinks.


----------



## manching

@stillrotarygod - nice mod sir.


----------



## Robilar

Updated my Vulcan media centre a bit.

Added an Intel Q9400 quad core, a set of G.Skill PI ram (2x2 GB) and threw in a card reader.

Also added probably the best small footprint air cooler, a Thermalright Ultima 90i cpu cooler. Hard as heck to still find for sale (I had this one in another system). It is excellent with quad processors.

I keep upgrading the darn thing...

Full specs:

Intel Q9400
Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L rev 1.4
G.SKILL NQ Series DDR2 1066MHz (PC2-8500) (2x2GB) (F2-8500CL6D-4GBNQ)
Western Digital Caviar Blue (1TB)
Sapphire 4850 512 MB (HDMI out)
LG GH22LS30 Black 22X SATA Lightscribe
NZXT Vulcan Case
92 mm Arctic Cooling F9 Fan (rear) , 2x 120mm F12 AC cooling top, 120mm NZXT fan front.
Enermax Liberty 500w modular 80+ certified PS
THERMALRIGHT ULTIMA 90i w/92 mm Arctic Cooling F9 Fan
HP 9109 Keyboard
G-Cube Travel Tini 15M Mouse
SAMSUNG 2443-BW HAS
Cyber Acoustics CA-1001WB 5.25" Bay speaker
XP32 Home SP3 (so I can run my older video conversion apps)


----------



## TheReciever

And this is my Vulcan rig, albeit a bit modified, its still far from what Ive envisioned, but it will do for now.


----------



## Thrall

Nice job Receiver, it sure makes my fan-mod that I did to my case look simple.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;12049069*
> Nice job Receiver, it sure makes my fan-mod that I did to my case look simple.


Lol hey thanks, though I still have plenty to do and Im probably going to be asking ryanreynolds08 for assistance with in the future.

Though Ill admit im loving the way it looks


----------



## Devilguns

Receiver, I like how you got rid of the 3.5 bays to get more room. Where did you wind up stashing the hard drive?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;12057875*
> Receiver, I like how you got rid of the 3.5 bays to get more room. Where did you wind up stashing the hard drive?


I plan on getting/making a different kind of HDD bay, but it will be for 2.5 drives hopefully to save on the space.

Also the HDD is on the back of the mobo tray










Its a 2.5 Blue drive, and its causing problems in gaming as it cant keep up it seems and ruins the flow, I plan on getting 2 2.5 black 500gb drives for my games until later


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12058911*
> I plan on getting/making a different kind of HDD bay, but it will be for 2.5 drives hopefully to save on the space.
> 
> Also the HDD is on the back of the mobo tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a 2.5 Blue drive, and its causing problems in gaming as it cant keep up it seems and ruins the flow, I plan on getting 2 2.5 black 500gb drives for my games until later


Receiver, I'd be much appreciated if you can show me how you may handle your cable management.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch;12059571*
> Receiver, I'd be much appreciated if you can show me how you may handle your cable management.


All that and a bag of chips IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF DDRRRAAAGOOOONNNNNN BAAAALLL ZZZZZZZ

um...since the set up I have is temporary until I get some black 2.5 drives I havent even begun to get this mess of cables hidden, a daunting task indeed.

I believe that sleeving the psu cables will save me a significant amount of space as well


----------



## Thrall

I'd try and hide some cables behind the 3.5" drive bay as I could not get all the extra cables form my psu to fit behind the mobo. I wish they would have the the "bulge" behind the mobo a little bigger.


----------



## Thrall

My 140mm intake fan mod (with fan temporarily pointed the wrong way):


----------



## TheReciever

I was thinking of doing something like that but the fan would have to fit underneath and probably wouldnt get much airflow, I did however cut psu exhaust out to help with air flow, but left the filter for obvious reasons

Because the mobo has to come out for me to get the hdd, im just going to wait lol


----------



## RAFFY

Add me to the owners list please. I receive mine tomorrow!


----------



## Thrall

Haha, all I can say is that the way I have my case layed out now is excellent for gpu temps. My 4870 would max out at 75c or so on furmark in my thermaltake soprano, but in my modded Vulcan it maxes out at around 55C.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


Haha, all I can say is that the way I have my case layed out now is excellent for gpu temps. My 4870 would max out at 75c or so on furmark in my thermaltake soprano, but in my modded Vulcan it maxes out at around 55C.


Wow thats a great temp drop, though with a fan directly feeding cool air that would make sense, if I have the space ill have to consider that for myself


----------



## Morizuno

WAZZAPP

I love this case, amazing value



















backup/lan rig

E5300 @ 3ghz
gts 450
antec neo eco 520w 
samsung f3 500gb
asus CSM 775 mobo
ocz vendetta


----------



## KShirza1

build from my spare parts!!

Name: Souvenir

Specs:

Intel E8500
patriot 4GB PC26400 cpu
EVGA GTX275 FTW gpu
Tt Toughpower 750w modular psu
Tt V1 copper cooler
Caviar black 640gb hdd
samsung dvdrw opt
foxconn g31 mobo
nzxt vulcan


----------



## Thrall

Morizuno: Your case looks great!

KShirza1: All I can say is that I wish I had a lot of your "spare parts" in my machine


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


Morizuno: Your case looks great!

KShirza1: All I can say is that I wish I had a lot of your "spare parts" in my machine 



I loled


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrall*


morizuno: Your case looks great!

Kshirza1: All i can say is that i wish i had a lot of your "spare parts" in my machine o.o


lol... yeah, i had to do something with them... i gave it away to my friend after i loaded it with Win 7, and i still have another 275, gigabyte amd sli ATX mobo, 74gb raptor and a LIAN LI PC-Q07 i dont know what to do with yet.


----------



## TheReciever

Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllld


----------



## bkb

Hey guys, I'm making myself a new matx rig to replace my aging e8400+4870CF machine, and after reading this thread, I'm pretty sure I now want to join the Vulcan owners club.

I was thinking 2600K with a Asus P67 M Pro mobo, and throw in the new AMD Antilles card when it comes out (I hope it fits?)

I do have a few concerns though about cooling though.. and I was hoping you guys could lend me some advice?

*CPU Cooling* - I was thinking of just going for a closed loop solution, to save space. Maybe H70, ALC Vantage, whatever, I haven't decided yet.. But now I have to mount the radiator on the front panel, correct? Also, if I recall correctly from the other builds here, I will need to cut out some metal from the bays above just to get the tubing through? Just trying to figure out what I'm getting myself into here.. I would seriously rather mount it on the rear fan position, as seen here, but isn't it too small? How do I get this to happen? lol

Maybe if I can't mount it in the back, I could try to mod it?

*Case Fans* - I'm going to get the NZXT 200mm fan for the side panel, and I want to fill up that empty fan slot on the top panel and rig it up to the front panel fan controller. No prob, except that I may get a little ridiculous with the fans, and I don't want to fry the fan controller..

For example, let's say I drop in 2 of these deltas, can I hook them up to the controls on the front panel? I can't find specs for the controlls anywhere, but my gut tells me no.. I'd hate to have them go to waste. :/

*My final worry is power supply*. To be honest, I'm not too familiar with what is out there now, and I know that picking the right one can make a world of different in a matx build, so I want to make sure I get something that is well suited.. So if you guys have any suggestions, I'm all ears! I figure you guys would know best. I'm open to anything too.. price isn't my main worry, it's function.

Any advice at all would be appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## Thrall

bkb- I don't think you'll be able to get the h70 attached to a 92mm radiator in the back there. Since the pump is attached to the radiator on the H70 I don't think you can just throw a 92mm one on instead. It may work with the ALC, but I think there's already a 92mm all in one solution out there already that you may want to look at instead. Either way the best solution in my opinion is the use the front radiator method and maybe just attach longer tubes to the loop so that the tubes can go under/over the gpu.

Any graphics card should fit since the case can fit a 14" card stock and probably a 15" if you remove the front fan.

The fan controller can output a max of 8W I believe, which isn't enough for the 20w fans you listed. I can't even run the 200mm side fan (8.4W) on the controller if other fans are attached to the controller as well.

PSU wise, it'd be nice to get a modular one. However, with my setup the modular ability would have only saved me from having to stash 1 molex string so it really depends on how many extra cables you need/the psu has as to whether it'd be worth it or not. I like this one: http://bit.ly/ru0Bk but I'm currently running this one and am pretty happy with it: http://bit.ly/13LsSm . Of course it's hard to beat the kilowatt silverstone you currently have


----------



## CHAMPION9




----------



## CHAMPION9

Amd 1075t,gtx 580, 8gb ram, corsair 750watt,wester digital 1tb harddrive, 64gb ssd


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHAMPION9;12116734*
> Amd 1075t,gtx 580, 8gb ram, corsair 750watt,wester digital 1tb harddrive, 64gb ssd


I like that fan controller, as for the cold cathode, I wouldve grabbed a smaller one and tried to hide it, though it does light up well from the first pic, great rig man!


----------



## stillrotarygod

hey guys i need a quick opinion, from you guys. i was thinking of upgrading my graphics card setup in my vulcan case. as i posted before i have 2 8800gts 512mb. i had to change one of the water blocks for a single slot cooler. well im not happy with the temps or performance. so i was on ebay today and saw an evga gtx 295 co-op hydro copper for 200$ buy it now. so what do guys think? its water cooled ready, the other option in that price range would be to buy 6850, 5850, gtx 460,and keep then air cooled.


----------



## TheReciever

while the 295 is a good performer, I cant say much for xfire/sli on single dies.

I had the 4870x2 and was left with headaches over how to get the second core running although I dont know if the 295 had similar issues

For the price, id say go for it. but honestly I would stick with newer tech and drivers than old beefed up tech as far as an "upgrade" is concerned


----------



## RAFFY

Add me to the list I've had mine for 4 days now. I do have one question though, where should I mount my SSD? I have it in the 3.5" bay below the 5.25" along with my raptor but once I get a 2TB hdd I need to move it. Should I mount on the backside of the motherboard tray or on the right(where the side panel doesnt have mesh) side of the optical bay drive? Also what's a good way to mount the SSD, I'm thinking some doubled side tape.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12119866*
> Add me to the list I've had mine for 4 days now. I do have one question though, where should I mount my SSD? I have it in the 3.5" bay below the 5.25" along with my raptor but once I get a 2TB hdd I need to move it. Should I mount on the backside of the motherboard tray or on the right(where the side panel doesnt have mesh) side of the optical bay drive? Also what's a good way to mount the SSD, I'm thinking some doubled side tape.


Thats what I did for my hdd, worked out fine for me


----------



## CHAMPION9

i would put the ssd under the cd drive. is shown in picture


----------



## Thrall

Champion, is that a 212+ in there? I've always wondered if my 212+ would have fit in here...


----------



## winginit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrall*


Champion, is that a 212+ in there? I've always wondered if my 212+ would have fit in here...


It will as long as you have it in a N-S orientation.... I was going to use my 212+, but I got a deal on a Megahalems and installed that instead....


----------



## ryanrenolds08

For those who haven't seen the log. Here is the final product of the flipped Vulcan


----------



## RAFFY

Looks good!


----------



## bkb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;12116125*
> bkb- I don't think you'll be able to get the h70 attached to a 92mm radiator in the back there. Since the pump is attached to the radiator on the H70 I don't think you can just throw a 92mm one on instead. It may work with the ALC, but I think there's already a 92mm all in one solution out there already that you may want to look at instead. Either way the best solution in my opinion is the use the front radiator method and maybe just attach longer tubes to the loop so that the tubes can go under/over the gpu.


Hrm.. maybe you're right, and that modding with longer tubes may be easiest way to get around the video card on a front panel intake setup. Or, I could just hack away at the drive bay to make room. lol
Quote:


> Any graphics card should fit since the case can fit a 14" card stock and probably a 15" if you remove the front fan.


Another concern about using the front panel for cooling is that it will get in the way of the video card.. especially since I plan on throwing two fans on there.

What is this 92mm all-in-one solution you speak of? Whatever it is, I should probably just go with that?
Quote:


> The fan controller can output a max of 8W I believe, which isn't enough for the 20w fans you listed. I can't even run the 200mm side fan (8.4W) on the controller if other fans are attached to the controller as well.


D'oh. Kinda figured as much.. Maybe I'll just get an extra fan controller then. T'would be shame to have the ones already there go to waste though.. :/ Maybe I could use them for something else? I dunno. Thanks for the info though!!
Quote:


> PSU wise, it'd be nice to get a modular one. However, with my setup the modular ability would have only saved me from having to stash 1 molex string so it really depends on how many extra cables you need/the psu has as to whether it'd be worth it or not. I like this one: http://bit.ly/ru0Bk but I'm currently running this one and am pretty happy with it: http://bit.ly/13LsSm . Of course it's hard to beat the kilowatt silverstone you currently have


Thanks for the suggestions! I too wouldn't mind using the one I already have, but I can barely fit the giant web of cables into my current case, so I doubt I'll have much succes with the matx.


----------



## CHAMPION9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;12122899*
> Champion, is that a 212+ in there? I've always wondered if my 212+ would have fit in here...


yes its a hyper 212 with a custom fan


----------



## PixelFreakz

So guys... I've been inspired by TheReciever and jj_Sky5000 (http://themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2554) and have decided to come up with a mock up of a mod I have in mind. Tell me what you guys think









Vulcan Logo will be led lit and fans will be external to the window because there is not enough clearance. Some changes already from this picture are a little better cable management and I got an extra fan for push/pull on the H50. If you guys like it Ill try and do a mockup of the front bezel. The actual project may take a while lol.









Oh.. and I was going to use the built in fan control to control the fans. System is sig.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12128703*
> So guys... I've been inspired by TheReciever and jj_Sky5000 (http://themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2554) and have decided to come up with a mock up of a mod I have in mind. Tell me what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vulcan Logo will be led lit and fans will be external to the window because there is not enough clearance. Some changes already from this picture are a little better cable management and I got an extra fan for push/pull on the H50. If you guys like it Ill try and do a mockup of the front bezel. The actual project may take a while lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. and I was going to use the built in fan control to control the fans. System is sig.


Very nice but the 8 pin motherboard connector just ruins it all.


----------



## 5.8Ghz

You can add me to the Club. Just ordered all the Hardware today. Looking forward to building this thing. I'll give specs later.

Stephen


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12128703*
> So guys... I've been inspired by TheReciever and jj_Sky5000 (http://themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2554) and have decided to come up with a mock up of a mod I have in mind. Tell me what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vulcan Logo will be led lit and fans will be external to the window because there is not enough clearance. Some changes already from this picture are a little better cable management and I got an extra fan for push/pull on the H50. If you guys like it Ill try and do a mockup of the front bezel. The actual project may take a while lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. and I was going to use the built in fan control to control the fans. System is sig.


Looks neat, but are you sure that you need to have the fans external? You could always use thin 15mm fans. Either way I like the mock-up.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch;12129402*
> Very nice but the 8 pin motherboard connector just ruins it all.


I rewired that since that picture. It now passes behind the mobo and pops up right where its needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;12129800*
> Looks neat, but are you sure that you need to have the fans external? You could always use thin 15mm fans. Either way I like the mock-up.


I was thinking that too... but I like the led fan look and IF (crossing my fingers..) NZXT's rma dept. decides that they can send me another fan housing (like the one on the top of the case) I will use that to make the fans inset in the window itself(so the fan will be half in and half out of the window). with that I should have perfect clearance of everything and it will make it look much more clean.









On a side note.... if anyone put a rad up top and still has theirs, I would pay for shipping if nzxt decides to charge me anything ridiculous.


----------



## MConstantine

Has anyone ever tried mounting a Corsair H50 on one of the two 120mm Top Fans? From the looks of it, you MIGHT be able to mount one on the original spot of the included fan and moving that to the front spot of the top fans.

The fan and radiator will not fit on the second part due to the RAM protruding up from the MOBO. But it seems that it will fit on the rear slot facing the CPU slot.

I'm about to order my build and this is the path I'm considering to take when I mount a water cooling in the case. What do you guys think?

My Specs would be:

NZXT Vulcan
ASUS P8P67 Evo or Pro mATX
INTEL Core i7 2600k (Going to do a little OCing)
SAPPHIRE HD6950 2GB
RAIDMAX 730 WATT PSU Modular
GSKILL Sniper 120GB SSD
WD 150GB 10,000 RPM Raptor
WD 1TB Green (Could forgo this if I can neatly mount a water cooling when I remove the bottom mount without stressing the tubes)
NZXT 200mm Fan (Side Panel Fan)

Water Cooling:
Either a Corsair H50 or H70 (Which ever fits) or
Coolit R120 or 92 (If I can find where to buy the 92 one)

Top mounting the 120mm ones and rear mount the 92mm one if I find where to buy it.

Critics and Suggestions welcome!









Thank you


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MConstantine;12130839*
> Has anyone ever tried mounting a Corsair H50 on one of the two 120mm Top Fans? From the looks of it, you MIGHT be able to mount one on the original spot of the included fan and moving that to the front spot of the top fans.
> 
> The fan and radiator will not fit on the second part due to the RAM protruding up from the MOBO. But it seems that it will fit on the rear slot facing the CPU slot.
> 
> I'm about to order my build and this is the path I'm considering to take when I mount a water cooling in the case. What do you guys think?
> 
> My Specs would be:
> 
> NZXT Vulcan
> ASUS P8P67 Evo or Pro mATX
> INTEL Core i7 2600k (Going to do a little OCing)
> SAPPHIRE HD6950 2GB
> RAIDMAX 730 WATT PSU Modular
> GSKILL Sniper 120GB SSD
> WD 150GB 10,000 RPM Raptor
> WD 1TB Green (Could forgo this if I can neatly mount a water cooling when I remove the bottom mount without stressing the tubes)
> NZXT 200mm Fan (Side Panel Fan)
> 
> Water Cooling:
> Either a Corsair H50 or H70 (Which ever fits) or
> Coolit R120 or 92 (If I can find where to buy the 92 one)
> 
> Top mounting the 120mm ones and rear mount the 92mm one if I find where to buy it.
> 
> Critics and Suggestions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I thought of that when I first got the case also... Problem with that is that the 8 Pin for the CPU gets in the way of mounting where the original fan is. The only way I could see you mounting the H50 rad is if you mod the top somehow. otherwise it wont fit natively. If you do mod the top and get your h50 rad in there second problem is that you will need to put your fans on the outside because of the 8 pin again. Hopefully that helps you out.









On a side note.. you could cut the case or take off the hoses and replace them (I dont know how to do that..) and run the h50 out the back with an 80/92mm to 120mm fan adapter if you really want it in back.

As for the 92mm asetek you speak of... the only company that sells vulcans with it installed - that I know of (you have to purchase 16 of those minimum because its OEM...) is IBuyPower...
Decisions, Decisions...









P.S. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## MConstantine

Thank you ^^,

I noticed you have on your cooling solution a Corsair H50. How did you manage to fit that?

Did you fit it on the front Fan? If you did, how hard is it to remove the lower 3.5" slots and can it be put back just like when you bought it?

Will the Corsair H50 tubes reach the CPU if mounted in front? and will the HD6950 get in the way of it or will it be able to loop around? If this is the case, could I just use the Corsair H70 then? Or stick to the H50?

Thank you so much for your help, I would really like to have a water cooling solution for my new build without having to mod the case.

If not, will the NH-D14 fit in the case with all fans mounted (2 x 120mm Top, 92mm Rear, and 200mm Side Panel Fan)?

If not, what other air cooling solution would you recommend that I can overclock on similar to the NH-D14 without being loud?

I plan on buying tomorrow so a quick reply would be appreciated.

Thank You,

P.S. Can't wait to build on this awesome case =).


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MConstantine;12131734*
> Thank you ^^,
> 
> I noticed you have on your cooling solution a Corsair H50. How did you manage to fit that?
> 
> Did you fit it on the front Fan? If you did, how hard is it to remove the lower 3.5" slots and can it be put back just like when you bought it?
> 
> Will the Corsair H50 tubes reach the CPU if mounted in front? and will the HD6950 get in the way of it or will it be able to loop around? If this is the case, could I just use the Corsair H70 then? Or stick to the H50?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, I would really like to have a water cooling solution for my new build without having to mod the case.
> 
> If not, will the NH-D14 fit in the case with all fans mounted (2 x 120mm Top, 92mm Rear, and 200mm Side Panel Fan)?
> 
> If not, what other air cooling solution would you recommend that I can overclock on similar to the NH-D14 without being loud?
> 
> I plan on buying tomorrow so a quick reply would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> P.S. Can't wait to build on this awesome case =).


-First off: the H50 fits in the front. So you can get a replacement for stock fan (denoted-s), H50 rad (denoted-5) and another pull fan (denoted-p). setup will look like this:

inside case-[P][5]-front of case-Under shroud (there is also room for a fan here)Front of bezel

-You can rotate the pump on the cpu any way you want so it will fit, but I have mines right side up (i.e. you can do it sideways also)

-If you are getting 6970/50 cards (x-fire) be aware that you will have little room for the hose of the H50 to get by(it is bendable but it is very stiff). You can fix this by completely removing the 3.5" card bays or getting a shorter video card. One card will work in the bottom bay, but you may not get as much airflow to the card as it will have little room between itself and the PSU.
-Also, if you are getting a 69xx card, I would not get the H70, I believe it will be a tight fit and the hose is shorter I believe. The H50 should be good enough if you are going sandy bridge as people are getting outrageous clocks from their processors (K series seems easiest to oc at the moment - first gen (1156) i5 760 seems easiest to oc and if you want to get a 1366, 920 seems the weapon of choice for most, but the new processors are coming out soon for the 1366 so if you are going that route I would wait.).
-taking off the drive bay is easy, all you need is a screwdriver

-as for the air coolers here's a link you can check out:http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?7912-Vulcan-CPU-Cooler-Compatibility

If you need to see other pics, I suggest going throughout the thread and looking. the 1155 cpu seems to be in the same area as the 1156


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


So guys... I've been inspired by TheReciever and jj_Sky5000 (http://themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2554) and have decided to come up with a mock up of a mod I have in mind. Tell me what you guys think









Vulcan Logo will be led lit and fans will be external to the window because there is not enough clearance. Some changes already from this picture are a little better cable management and I got an extra fan for push/pull on the H50. If you guys like it Ill try and do a mockup of the front bezel. The actual project may take a while lol.









Oh.. and I was going to use the built in fan control to control the fans. System is sig.


Im glad my work was able to inspire, though most of it was on the spot problem solving, there was hardly any planning to mention of and because of that I made many mistakes that I cant fix, however it was a learning experience for me and most it importantly it was *fun*.

If you have any questions the let fly with the Q&A, though id imagine that I would learn more from what your going to bring to the table lol.

Heres my worklog to use for your reference:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ment-zeon.html

good luck and have fun, I look forward to your work


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Im glad my work was able to inspire, though most of it was on the spot problem solving, there was hardly any planning to mention of and because of that I made many mistakes that I cant fix, however it was a learning experience for me and most it importantly it was *fun*.

If you have any questions the let fly with the Q&A, though id imagine that I would learn more from what your going to bring to the table lol.

Heres my worklog to use for your reference:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ment-zeon.html

good luck and have fun, I look forward to your work


Thanks dude! I think I'll learn more from any mistakes you made as this will be my first case mod.







And I did look at your work log yesterday lol. I also got some good news from the GREATEST COMPANY EVAR!! NZXT lol. Look what they said:

Dear NZXT Customer,

"Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts."

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?









Is that awesome or what?!
Anyways, before I can even get modding... I have to get a packing to move 3k+ miles back home. That means the computer too... So I won't be modding it anytime soon, and I'm hoping UPS is going to be gentle with my baby... Otherwise I may just ask NZXT for another case soon...







lol... But yes.. If I have any questions during my mod I'll be sure to direct them to you.


----------



## BenRK

Add me to the list please thank you and you're welcome. Love this case.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


Thanks dude! I think I'll learn more from any mistakes you made as this will be my first case mod.







And I did look at your work log yesterday lol. I also got some good news from the GREATEST COMPANY EVAR!! NZXT lol. Look what they said:

Dear NZXT Customer,

"Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts."

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?









Is that awesome or what?!
Anyways, before I can even get modding... I have to get a packing to move 3k+ miles back home. That means the computer too... So I won't be modding it anytime soon, and I'm hoping UPS is going to be gentle with my baby... Otherwise I may just ask NZXT for another case soon...







lol... But yes.. If I have any questions during my mod I'll be sure to direct them to you.


yes, I got a front bezel and a fan from them for free, not even shipping. Very impressed with that gesture considering "how bad the economy is"


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


yes, I got a front bezel and a fan from them for free, not even shipping. Very impressed with that gesture considering "how bad the economy is"


Same here. Been trying to tell everyone that! And I don't even own the Vulcan anymore!


----------



## panzz

hey guys i just bought the nzxt vulcan
i just wondering if that handle can take the weight of the cpu
did someone here already tried to move / walk with that thing ?

it is just the screw is too short imo


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *panzz*


hey guys i just bought the nzxt vulcan
i just wondering if that handle can take the weight of the cpu
did someone here already tried to move / walk with that thing ?

it is just the screw is too short imo










It's only too short if you're putting it in the wrong way... If I remember correctly, you should be screwing it in from the bottom. I think. Someone here should know.


----------



## TheReciever

I kinda took it off a long time ago, as it would never fit with a 360 rad on top lol


----------



## Aznboy1993

will the h50 not fit on the back fan slot of the case? if not then what exactly is preventing it from fitting there?

lol nvm i just realized that was a 92mm fan bay


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*


will the h50 not fit on the back fan slot of the case? if not then what exactly is preventing it from fitting there?


because it physically wont fit, h50 is 120mm and its a 92mm max


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panzz;12150342*
> hey guys i just bought the nzxt vulcan
> i just wondering if that handle can take the weight of the cpu
> did someone here already tried to move / walk with that thing ?
> 
> it is just the screw is too short imo


I've only had mine for about two months but I haven't had a problem. My Vulcan weighs 42lbs fully loaded.


----------



## MisterNoisy

So can I join if I've got the case but am still waiting on major components of the build?









Picked up one of these cases to house a combination HTPC/LAN party box -- I'm not worried about it being a little garish in the living room. Currently, I'm still waiting on an ASUS P8P67-M PRO and i5 2500K from Newegg, but I've installed a lot of the ancillary parts already (HDD/Optical, nMediaPC LCD display, fans, etc.

Unfortunately, my Vulcan arrived with a big dent in the mesh panel (likely due to the tender care it received from UPS in transit) so instead of sending it back, I decided to make lemonade out of lemons and get some use out of my Dremel:










Second question: Does anyone here have any experience with the NZXT sleeved LED strips, and if so, how did they work out for you? I'm thinking of using them behind and under other components for a fairly subtle lighting effect.


----------



## Liighthead

not bad not bad :] i would of taken off the mesh and put it on their.. but yeh lol


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12158123*
> not bad not bad :] i would of taken off the mesh and put it on their.. but yeh lol


I wanted to keep the extra clearance that the blown out section offers (without having to bend acrylic) since I like big air coolers, so I decided to just replace the damaged portion of the mesh panel.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;12157890*
> Unfortunately, my Vulcan arrived with a big dent in the mesh panel (likely due to the tender care it received from UPS in transit) so instead of sending it back, I decided to make lemonade out of lemons and get some use out of my Dremel:


I can't say much about the lights, but you should call up NZXT or talk to them via the website. If you have a copy of the invoice when you purchased they will send you a new side pannel for free - no need to send the old one back. Free shipping too!


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


I can't say much about the lights, but you should call up NZXT or talk to them via the website. If you have a copy of the invoice when you purchased they will send you a new side pannel for free - no need to send the old one back. Free shipping too!










Yeah they're really good for that stuff. I needed an extra fan, and just called them up and explained I was one short and they took down my information and it's waiting for me at home now


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


I can't say much about the lights, but you should call up NZXT or talk to them via the website. If you have a copy of the invoice when you purchased they will send you a new side pannel for free - no need to send the old one back. Free shipping too!










I didnt even give them that lol, I just sent them a link of my worklog and I guess it worked out fine for them


----------



## MisterNoisy

I'm actually pretty happy with the way the window turned out, so I don't think I'll bother requesting a new door, but it's good to know that NZXT stands behind their products, at least.

Mobo and CPU arrive tomorrow - I'm looking forward to getting everything stuffed in there.


----------



## BenRK

I'm wondering where I can get a fan to fit on the side fan mounting thing.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK;12166466*
> I'm wondering where I can get a fan to fit on the side fan mounting thing.


Any 200mm NZXT fan will fit. You can find it most places. I know that the Phantom case carries a 200mm blue LED fan. If you want one like that, you just call NZXT and they'll send you one.


----------



## BenRK

I'd rather purchase the fan (cause, you know, NZXT will just go out of business if they just keep giving us stuff for free). That, and I'd want one that either doesn't glow or matches the glow that the fans included in the case have.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


I'd rather purchase the fan (cause, you know, NZXT will just go out of business if they just keep giving us stuff for free). That, and I'd want one that either doesn't glow or matches the glow that the fans included in the case have.


If you're looking for more of the orange LED fans like the one that comes with it, the only place is to call them. They can't be purchased online. I'd prefer to purchase them too, but when I called... they insisted on giving them to me for free.

EDIT: Just realized you were referring to the color of the LEDs for the 200mm. Sorry. I don't think they have orange. Yeah, I know Newegg carries them (the normal 200mm ones).


----------



## BenRK

Well... maybe I could ask for a second top fan and a back fan. Can't go wrong with to many fans!


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Well... maybe I could ask for a second top fan and a back fan. Can't go wrong with to many fans!


Exactly, yes you can. That's what I did when I had my vulcan.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Ben the NZXT 200mm fan has holes for leds (8). You just have to know how to solder them to some wire and then you should have a 200mm orange led fan.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


Ben the NZXT 200mm fan has holes for leds (8). You just have to know how to solder them to some wire and then you should have a 200mm orange led fan.


That, or when you call NZXT, request the BLUE LED 100mm fan that goes in the phantom and simply replace those LEDs with ORANGE ones. That's what my original plan was.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


That, or when you call NZXT, request the BLUE LED 100mm fan that goes in the phantom and simply replace those LEDs with ORANGE ones. That's what my original plan was.










lol or that. either way you get your led fan. I think when I get home I'll start modding my side panel though. Gotta pack up my computer!


----------



## BenRK

Hey, even without the glow, it's still an awesome case.


----------



## Thrall

I know that we're a very small percentage of people who own NZXT products, but I hope that they don't think about changing their RMA policy due to the sudden influx of extra fan requests 

Anyway, I know that this is a little late, but has anyone else seen the I Buy Power version of the Vulcan? They look kind of neat:


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;12176216*
> I know that we're a very small percentage of people who own NZXT products, but I hope that they don't think about changing their RMA policy due to the sudden influx of extra fan requests
> 
> Anyway, I know that this is a little late, but has anyone else seen the I Buy Power version of the Vulcan? They look kind of neat:


Options are always nice, but im going to stand behind my Zeon themed Vulcan









Though, I need to buy another vulcan and fix the mistakes Ive made, but that wont be til july or something


----------



## 5.8Ghz

So I went to IbuyPower and built the equivalent of my system. I actually got really close hardware wise. I'm gonna be able to do it for $250 less though. All the goods will be here Monday (wooohooo!!!!).

I personally don't understand what all the fuss is about LEDs and lighted cases. Maybe I am just weird but I think it is (no offense) hokey looking. Call me weird and each it his own I guess.

Will post specs of my machine when I get a chance to compile them. I'll post pictures when I am done building it too. Hope I get some sleep next week.









Stephen


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5.8Ghz;12183601*
> So I went to IbuyPower and built the equivalent of my system. I actually got really close hardware wise. I'm gonna be able to do it for $250 less though. All the goods will be here Monday (wooohooo!!!!).
> 
> I personally don't understand what all the fuss is about LEDs and lighted cases. Maybe I am just weird but I think it is (no offense) hokey looking. Call me weird and each it his own I guess.
> 
> Will post specs of my machine when I get a chance to compile them. I'll post pictures when I am done building it too. Hope I get some sleep next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen


To each his own, but it seems like we are slowly transitioning from cold cathode lighted systems with acrylic side windows to mesh ones being lit mostly by LED strings/fans right now. Personally I applaud the change as I find the cathode's light tends to be a little harsh after a while.


----------



## bkb

Hrm.. I wonder if the new 6990 will fit? It's huge!


----------



## TheReciever

That card looks umm...lacking. dual gpu and one tiny fan?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12188669*
> That card looks umm...lacking. dual gpu and one tiny fan?


The 5970 and 4870 X2 both had a single fan config, plus they ran hotter. However, I totally agree that these dual gpu cards should have dual or even triple fans on them.


----------



## Thrall

My rig:
Core i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz w/ 1.272v
ASUS P8P67-M Pro Mobo
Thermolabs BADA Cooler
2 x 2gb DDR3 OCZ 1600 RAM
ATI 4870 512mb

It runs well, I'm still working on overclocking it more though...too bad the mobo is such a pain. It seems to be having the cold boot issues that many asus p67 boards are having plus you can only offset the voltage the cpu wants, not set it directly.

I took a lot of time messing with the cables but in the end I couldn't find a good way to manage the cables between of the 2 HDDs and 2 ODDs.


----------



## MConstantine

Any idea where I can get a long enough fan screws for a Push-Pull setup on a Coolit ECO 120R ALC? The regular 1/4" screws are too short.

If anyone has ideas on how to set this Push-Pull Config up without using long screws, please post it. =)

I'm planning on mounting it on the front 120mm fan of the Vulcan and a fan filter in the front grill for dust. Also I am planning on removing the base 3.5" expansion slots for hard drives due to the Push-Pull configuration and putting my WD Raptor 150GB on the top 3.5" slots. Will that work? Will I need to do anything special to the removed area of the bottom slots after I remove the mount?

These are all just speculation as I do not have the case yet.

My Video Card will be a Sapphire 6950 2GB with the Push-Pull Config. I hope it fits with the Coolit ECO 120R ALC Config.

Thank you for all your feedback.


----------



## CHAMPION9

in the new uefi bios set the of set to .240v and a x53 multiplier. ans set the phase setting to extreme.


----------



## BenRK

Thrall, how did you get your cables to look so nice? I have the same power supply and it's a complete mess in my case.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MConstantine;12194203*
> Any idea where I can get a long enough fan screws for a Push-Pull setup on a Coolit ECO 120R ALC? The regular 1/4" screws are too short.
> 
> If anyone has ideas on how to set this Push-Pull Config up without using long screws, please post it. =)
> 
> I'm planning on mounting it on the front 120mm fan of the Vulcan and a fan filter in the front grill for dust. Also I am planning on removing the base 3.5" expansion slots for hard drives due to the Push-Pull configuration and putting my WD Raptor 150GB on the top 3.5" slots. Will that work? Will I need to do anything special to the removed area of the bottom slots after I remove the mount?
> 
> These are all just speculation as I do not have the case yet.
> 
> My Video Card will be a Sapphire 6950 2GB with the Push-Pull Config. I hope it fits with the Coolit ECO 120R ALC Config.
> 
> Thank you for all your feedback.


Fans are usually about one inch in depth, so (for me) I needed 1 1/4 long screws, but it all depends on whether or not your using washers and etc. Just be sure NOT to puncture the radiator, all that will follow is sorrow and despair


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;12061316*
> WAZZAPP
> 
> I love this case, amazing value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backup/lan rig
> 
> E5300 @ 3ghz
> gts 450
> antec neo eco 520w
> samsung f3 500gb
> asus CSM 775 mobo
> ocz vendetta


Why am I not added to the club yet


----------



## BenRK

Because the club owner hasn't looked at this thread in a while.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK;12199110*
> Because the club owner hasn't looked at this thread in a while.


Yeah he doesnt know that zionic sold his vulcan for a langear, also doesnt have a link for my vulcan mod but has one for ryan's lol


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK;12194922*
> Thrall, how did you get your cables to look so nice? I have the same power supply and it's a complete mess in my case.


Well, let me try and describe what I did because it may take a bit for me to get around to posting pics of the back of the machine.

I ran all of the PSU cable through the dedicated psu hole. For the 2 molex power cables I actually duct tapped them toward the back of the case below the CPU cutout to get them out of the way.

I fed the sata data and power cables between the drives an mobo, although in order to power all 4 drives there I had to use 2 sata power cables which really made the mess there. I also ran the 8-pin cpu power through there.

For the fans I actually used some gorilla tape (the super strong black duct tape) to keep the fan power cables out of the way and routed behind parts of the case.

My biggest problem was that I originally clumped the cables too close together and the side panel wouldn't close. I spaced them out more now but the side panel is still a little hard to put on


----------



## BenRK

That's my problem too, the side panel wont close. I'll try doing what you did next time I open up my case.


----------



## Liighthead

lol i just pretty much sat on mine to getem in









the 1st time.. 2nd time.. modular <3 haha nice rig's









my vulcans back in its box though haha


----------



## MisterNoisy

Parts finally all came in.



























Will be adding a second top fan when it arrives, but otherwise I'm done - I really like this case - the build was fun and went really well.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;12204489*
> Parts finally all came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be adding a second top fan when it arrives, but otherwise I'm done - I really like this case - the build was fun and went really well.


Nice window mod you got there. It's amazing to know we have almost the same components. Will post mine tomorrow.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkb;12188378*
> Hrm.. I wonder if the new 6990 will fit? It's huge!


I think I can fit it in the first slot... (as I have a H50 mounted in the front. but not like I'd ever save enough to get one of those lol..) Looking at the measurements... I think it may be able to fit if I move the push fan outside underneath the shroud. It can fit in the bottom slot easy... if the reported dimensions of "just shy of 12in." are true. I'd worry more about airflow than anything else.


----------



## MConstantine

Decided to ditch the Water Cooling. Went for a better PSU and a new Mouse to stay in budget.

Will probably overclock later. And will probably going to need all of the HDD Slots for my HDDs unless I just Velcro the SSD to the bottom of the case after I remove the drive cage and attach a Push-Pull Config with a Coolit ECO 120R. (Suggestions welcome)

This will be my build:

NZXT Vulcan
Core i7 2600k (OEM Cooling)
ASUS P8P67-M PRO mATX
GSkill Ripjaws X DDR3 1600 8GB (2 x 4GB)
2 x WD Raptor 10,000 RPM 150GB (Raid 0) - General file storage / DLs
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 120GB (Operating System)
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB (Planning to flash to 6970 or I would have gotten a GTX 560)
OCZ OCZ750FTY 750W
ASUS PCE-N13 PCI Express Wireless Adapter
2 x Scythe GentleTyphoon 120mm
NZXT FN-200RB 200mm Case Fan

My monitor is 1920x1080.

I already have 1 of the Raptors, going to ebay for the 2nd one.

I do gaming, web development, photo editting, video encoding, paperwork, etc.

Think it will last me a while? Specially the gaming part.

What do you guys think?

Comments and Suggestions welcome. =)


----------



## TheReciever

coming from what?

SB isnt a viable upgrade from 1366, but if anything else it will do well.

I would stick with water cooling, only because I favor silent computing over performance, but thats why some of pay the premium for both


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12213812*
> coming from what?
> 
> SB isnt a viable upgrade from 1366, but if anything else it will do well.
> 
> I would stick with water cooling, only because I favor silent computing over performance, but thats why some of pay the premium for both


I had an AMD Athlon x64 X2 4600+, 4GB DDR2 Ram, 9800GTX+ with the Raptor.

My CPU was bottlenecking me hard so I decided to upgrade. Stripped the Raptor off, replaced it with a 250GB 7.2k RPM HD and sold it with my 22" LCD for $900. =P

And for now I'm using a HP TX2 Tablet that I'm about to throw out the window because of how slow it is for what was used to / do.

Hopefully I can sell that for a good price too.

I'm already hitting $1300 with the build I listed, my budget was $1250. Decided to go a over a little for a nicer PSU and Mouse.

Nicer PSU because I am going to overclock my i7 and go for XFire 6950 flashed to 6970 in the near future. By then I can hopefully implement a decent water cooling on my CPU and even maybe my GPUs.


----------



## MConstantine

There goes that build . . .

Hopefully I can convince Micro Center near my place to sell me a Sandy Bridge Mobo and just RMA it later for the fixed version of it.

If not, I was thinking of sticking a Core i7-950 on it instead OR wait 1 month for the new boards.

What do you guys think?


----------



## b0z0

I'd wait for the new boards to be truthful. With the 1366 chip you are limited which HSF's you can use. Unless your going water, or H50.


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;12222666*
> I'd wait for the new boards to be truthful. With the 1366 chip you are limited which HSF's you can use. Unless your going water, or H50.


I went with the Intel Core i7-950, got it for $200 and an ASUS Rampage III Gene mATX board. Cost about the same as a i7-2600k with an ASUS P8P67-M Pro.

This way I'll get a way better motherboard and only a 5-10% hit on CPU performance. When I overclock it, it won't really matter that much. Plus this motherboard is a better overclocking platform.

At $200 for the i7-950 it was a steal and couldn't pass it up.

I'm eventually going for a Corsair H50 Push-Pull config and going to just velcro the SSD i'm going to get on the bottom of the case and attach the 2x Raptor Raid 0 on the the upper 3.5" bays.

I couldn't wait for Intel (1 month+) to get their act together and go without a gaming rig (on a HP TX2 Tablet atm) for that long.


----------



## Thrall

Intel says that it should only affect about 5% of its users. I'm not sure if that 5% is us hard core users who will use the mobo a lot of just a random 5% failure rate, but Asus has a 3 year warranty on their boards anyway so I guess if it fails or is at the end of its warranty send it back then and get it fixed.


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;12232251*
> Intel says that it should only affect about 5% of its users. I'm not sure if that 5% is us hard core users who will use the mobo a lot of just a random 5% failure rate, but Asus has a 3 year warranty on their boards anyway so I guess if it fails or is at the end of its warranty send it back then and get it fixed.


The problem is, retailers are not selling the P67 motherboards any more and I already ordered mine from Newegg. 15% restocking fee @ $240 is a bit steep.

I'm quite happy with the i7-950 as I won't be using the on board graphics card anyway.


----------



## Thrall

Well technically you wouldn't get integrated graphics with the P67 chipset. It's a bit of a bummer though that the only time that I've been an early adopter that I get hit with a cold booting mobo and a possibly bad chipset. Anyway, good luck with your build!


----------



## goldbranch

Some pics from my crappy camera:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm waiting for my tax return to add another 460 hawk in there. Hopefully it would last me another 2 years.








Btw, one thing that really annoys me is the fan controller (lamptron fc6) cannot fit properly as you can see in the last pic. I don't know if that's because it's too short or there's a design flaw from NZXT.


----------



## TheReciever

I noticed this on my fan controller as well, but I just shave some off the edges to get get it snug.

You probably have the best cable management Ive seen for the vulcan, im slowly tackling the problem myself lol


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch;12236804*
> Some pics from my crappy camera:
> 
> (Pics snipped for brevity)
> 
> I'm waiting for my tax return to add another 460 hawk in there. Hopefully it would last me another 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, one thing that really annoys me is the fan controller (lamptron fc6) cannot fit properly as you can see in the last pic. I don't know if that's because it's too short or there's a design flaw from NZXT.


Nice build! I particularly like the white cables paired with that PSU.









I had the same issue with the nMediaPC LCD, since the sides of it's chassis were only a couple of inches long like that fan controller and the mounting holes were all wrong for the Vulcan's 5.25" bays.

I got around it by fitting it in the chassis until the panel was flush with the Vulcan's bezel, making a mark on each side of the display's chassis through the 5.25" mounting hole closest to the front of the Vulcan's chassis, and just drilling new mounting holes with my Dremel.

Of course, after about 30 minutes with that bright blue display, I got tired of it and took it out, so c'est la vie.


----------



## Thrall

I didn't think to route the cpu power to the left of the case...I'll need to do that the next time I clean up my machine.


----------



## goldbranch

Yea, I did not think about that, too until I saw page 47 of this thread. Thanks to N10248 for inspiring me.









http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-47.html


----------



## 5.8Ghz

Okay. Here it is. This was Fun!









Specs.
Case: NZXT Vulcan (of course)
Mobo: Asus P8P67-M Pro
CPU: Intel i7-2600K
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 2x4GB
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50
PSU: Antec TruePower 650 Modular
VGA: EVGA GT430 1GB DDR3
BR/DVD Drive: LG Super-Multi Blue Blueray Burner
OS Drive: Crucial RealSSD C300 60GB x 2 RAID 0 on SATA 3 Ports.








Data Drive: WD Scorpio Black 500GB 7200RPM 2.5" x 3 RAID 5
OS: Windows 7 Pro

Other: Thermaltake 5.25 to 6 x 2.5 Hot Swap canister. (Data Drives)
Kingwin (1) 3.5" x (2) 2.5" Hot Swap canister. (OS Drives)
Rosewell USB/eSATA/Multi Card Reader

Here is the build:









All the parts ready to go.









The first thing I did was remove the Hard Drive cage. I designed the system around 2.5" hard drives in RAID because I wanted the data fault tolerance and there was no way to get all the drives I needed in with 3.5". Beside, it gave me room for the H50 radiator and better airflow.









Here are all the extras. DVD/BR, 6 bay 2.5" hot swap canister, 2 bay canister and card reader. I ended up having to flip the 6 bay canister upside down because the molex connection on the back was in a very bad place related to the mobo.









Here is with the PSU and the Mobo in.









All those Drives made for quite a few wires so it isn't as pretty as maybe it could be. Good enough for now. This wasn't quite the final setup because the back cover wouldn't go on. All those wires did stay tucked back behind the Mobo and the 3.5" bays though.









Here is the completed side view. If I didn't have to power so many devices, there wouldn't have been so many wires on this side but... I did.

The only issue I had was with the PLED connector on the Mobo. The connector from the case is spaced for two side by side pins and the Mobo has a pin space between them. Does anyone have any ideas on that?

As far as performance goes.
CPU Idle Temp: 59 F
Mobo Idle Temp: 77 F
Running PassMark 7
CPU: 100.4 F
Mobo: 80 F

Here are some scores:








This is on the OS drive. I haven't formatted the RAID 5 array yet.









I don't have a killer video setup so those scores are low.




























And finally, the Windows Experiance Index










So, can I be added to the club now?


----------



## TheReciever

Very nice build









but isnt it a bit lacking w/o a beefy graphics card?

You might have to break down and use some tape to get better wire management out of her


----------



## 5.8Ghz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12247831*
> Very nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but isnt it a bit lacking w/o a beefy graphics card?
> 
> You might have to break down and use some tape to get better wire management out of her


Well, I am not a gamer so a beefy graphics card would just be a waste of money.
I should spend some more time on the cables. You will see in the picture of the back of the Mobo there is a plastic loop. The Asus Mobo didn't use that hole so it made a convenient tie down spot. I probably will use some tape. Now I am looking at getting this AOC Monitor. It has a separate power brick and takes 12v. I've got plenty of spare 12v power and connectors on my PSU. I can just pair up a power cable to my DVI cable and eliminate 1 (or 2 when I get a second monitor) power hookups. That makes it even more mobile.









Stephen


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5.8Ghz;12248520*
> Well, I am not a gamer so a beefy graphics card would just be a waste of money.
> I should spend some more time on the cables. You will see in the picture of the back of the Mobo there is a plastic loop. The Asus Mobo didn't use that hole so it made a convenient tie down spot. I probably will use some tape. Now I am looking at getting this AOC Monitor. It has a separate power brick and takes 12v. I've got plenty of spare 12v power and connectors on my PSU. I can just pair up a power cable to my DVI cable and eliminate 1 (or 2 when I get a second monitor) power hookups. That makes it even more mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen


ah ok, then in that case, a gt430 is still a very good performer. Im currently using one until my 480 arrives and was very surprised by its performance.


----------



## goldbranch

Hey guys, my computer usually beeps randomly these days and that's really annoying. What could be the problem then?


----------



## Thrall

Dual C300s on SATA 6gbs...I'd love to see your load times for games and windows.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


Hey guys, my computer usually beeps randomly these days and that's really annoying. What could be the problem then?


I'd whip out the mobo manual to see what error code its trying to give you


----------



## 5.8Ghz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;12250431*
> Dual C300s on SATA 6gbs...I'd love to see your load times for games and windows.


Well, after I get past the bios password, the Marvell controller, the Intel controller and the BIOS info screen, Windows takes 10 seconds to login prompt and 18 seconds to fully loaded taskbar.


----------



## N10248

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


Yea, I did not think about that, too until I saw page 47 of this thread. Thanks to N10248 for inspiring me.









http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...s-club-47.html


Yay, i'm inspirational!

Since my last post I've flipped my PSU back up the right way and redone the cabling...

Hidden all cables from the front area, only the main power cable is showing now...









I used a long right angled Sata cable and gone the long way round to the hard disk (before it was straight out of the board and into the hole at the front)...









Perfect fit...









I've removed the DVD drive as its not been used since i set up the system. ill get a small USB one as i plan to get the Asus ROG OC Station in the 2 front bays if i can ever find one for a sensible price in the UK.


----------



## Devilguns

Damn that's tight. Very nice cabling.


----------



## Morizuno

hey, how do you guys take out the bottom hard drive cage? and how do you keep all the cables behind the mobo tray, any pics? I'm having a hard time w/ my cable management


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;12266625*
> hey, how do you guys take out the bottom hard drive cage? and how do you keep all the cables behind the mobo tray, any pics? I'm having a hard time w/ my cable management


Not sure about the bottom HDD cage... haven't had this case for a while now. However, I know you can take the panel off of the side and just run the cables around behind the motherboard.


----------



## HrlmWrld

How in the heck do you keep that thing from being a dust depository?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HrlmWrld;12266669*
> How in the heck do you keep that thing from being a dust depository?


Dust filters + wash cloth.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5.8Ghz;12259198*
> Well, after I get past the bios password, the Marvell controller, the Intel controller and the BIOS info screen, Windows takes 10 seconds to login prompt and 18 seconds to fully loaded taskbar.


Nice, the 2.5" array makes a lot of sense for a mATX case.


----------



## ACM

If this case had a rear 120mm i would totally buy it for a mATX build.


----------



## djhmrtm

This is my work in progress. The goal is to watercool this rig by keeping everything internal as much as possible. I have a plan to install three radiators (2-120mm singles & 1-92mm). Right now I'm waiting for a couple of full GPU blocks from EK Waterblocks for my two HD 5770s.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;12267923*
> If this case had a rear 120mm i would totally buy it for a mATX build.


I thought it would be a bummer too, but I just ended up using the dual 120's on the top for the exhaust for the cpu heatsink and it works great.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djhmrtm;12267954*
> This is my work in progress. The goal is to watercool this rig by keeping everything internal as much as possible. I have a plan to install three radiators (2-120mm singles & 1-92mm). Right now I'm waiting for a couple of full GPU blocks from EK Waterblocks for my two HD 5770s.


From the amount of hardware you have in there, it looks pretty clean. GJ man


----------



## N10248

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilguns*


Damn that's tight. Very nice cabling.


Heres the view from the other side...









As for dust, it gets a weekly clean out, the PSU and top of the case get the most dusty.


----------



## Devilguns

My fan blades collect the most dust. Pain to clean too.


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah your sure right on that one.

Im going to try and figure a way to keep it around mid level of my room to help against that, then again thats closer to hot air, go figure lol


----------



## djhmrtm

Thanks.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhmrtm*


This is my work in progress. The goal is to watercool this rig by keeping everything internal as much as possible. I have a plan to install three radiators (2-120mm singles & 1-92mm). Right now I'm waiting for a couple of full GPU blocks from EK Waterblocks for my two HD 5770s.


O wow - nice work.







As much as I admire watercooling setups (especially in smaller boxes), I still haven't taken the plunge into setting one up. Maybe next build, though.


----------



## TheReciever

Its a lot of fun, it can be a huge hassle at first if something goes awry, but the sense of satisfaction afterwards







cant beat it


----------



## HenryParry

Hey. This is my first ever PC as I've lived on Laptops. I run a 'buisness' of sorts which is very demanding on my processor, so I'm planning on browsing this thread to find the best cooler available.
Specs;

AMD 1100T Phenom II X6 @ 3.5GHZ (Overclocked on air, stock Cooler, stable)
8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengenace @1600Mhz
Palit GTX 460 1GB GPU (Stock, yet to look into overclocking)
NZXT Vulcan Case
Gigabyte 880GMUD-2H Motherboard
1TB WD10EARS HDD
Coolermaster 650W PSU

At the moment I have the 120mm Front as intake, 2x 120mm roof as exhaust and a 92mm intake at the back (Scrapping it)
I'm looking for a 4.0-4.2ghz overclock or whatever's capable with what I plan to purchase.

I'm looking to spend no more than $100, am open to air and watercooling and I'm aware that the only watercooling I'll get for less than $100 is a H50/70 or some sort of Coolit or EVA strand.

Any tips as to what the best cooler possible is would be great.
I'm also looking to upgrade the fans to something a tad more powerful, so suggestions on that would be appreciated too.
Lastly, would a 200mm fan have a great impact on CPU temperatures? I don't play very demanding games so my GPU is always reasonably low.

With the setup listed above @ 3.5ghz stable, 100% CPU Usage I'm getting this on Speedfan;








Anyway, on to the rig;
Cable management is quite messy for the fans but this is because they're being upgraded very soon.


----------



## Ruckol1

Hey, welcome to OCN!

And desktop computers I guess!

Your best bet, for efficiency/simplicity under $100, would be an H50 with Gentle Typhoons in a push/pull configuration I believe. If noise isn't a factor you could get a Noctura and some Ultra Kaze 3k rpms as well.


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12300512*
> Hey, welcome to OCN!
> 
> And desktop computers I guess!
> 
> Your best bet, for efficiency/simplicity under $100, would be an H50 with Gentle Typhoons in a push/pull configuration I believe. If noise isn't a factor you could get a Noctura and some Ultra Kaze 3k rpms as well.


Thanks for the warm welcome. I've lurked these forums over the past few months in anticipation to building my PC.
Just did a quick youtube of those fans and they're a tad too loud of my liking. Would the H50 Be my best bet? I've read that under full loads (My PC runs at 100% PCU for around 18 hours a day) that the H70 is far superior. Are there problems with mounting the H70 in this case? Would implenenting an extra fan as others have with the H50 be a route around the short cables?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HenryParry;12300613*
> Thanks for the warm welcome. I've lurked these forums over the past few months in anticipation to building my PC.
> Just did a quick youtube of those fans and they're a tad too loud of my liking. Would the H50 Be my best bet? I've read that under full loads (My PC runs at 100% PCU for around 18 hours a day) that the H70 is far superior. Are there problems with mounting the H70 in this case? Would implenenting an extra fan as others have with the H50 be a route around the short cables?


From the reviews I remember reading (albiet, it was awhile ago), the H70 was superior to the H50, however for the extra $ it was not worth it. Especially if you take the savings and put it into superb fans on the H50 as I suggested.

The Gentle typhoons are the quietest / best db to cfm & static pressure ratio's available I'm fairly sure. If the 1850 rpm's are too loud they have 1300's as well I believe.

I don't quite follow your extra fan/route around question


----------



## staryoshi

@Henry:

Welcome!

Is that WD Green your primary hard drive? You'd see a nice boost in application load times and general responsiveness with a faster hard drive or SSD to compliment the rest of your system, which is otherwise fairly powerful.


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12301557*
> @Henry:
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Is that WD Green your primary hard drive? You'd see a nice boost in application load times and general responsiveness with a faster hard drive or SSD to compliment the rest of your system, which is otherwise fairly powerful.


Thanks for the welcome. The WD Green is indeed my primary hard drive. Would an SSD effect the performance of Multi-Threaded Java programs? I'm not too bothered about the speed of application load times (though I now plan to get an SSD in the future) but would it effect my Java programs at all?

Ruckol1 - I've read about the CNPS Extreme outcompeting the H50.

Would I be able to squeeze 0.1ghz or more from a H70 than H50?

Edit: Would getting a 80/92mm to 120mm adapter and mounting a rear 120mm fan change my temps by 1-2c?


----------



## selectstriker2

Got my Vulcan the other day, waiting to get some cash to buy my new mobo (ASUS RAMPAGE III GENE). Thought about painting the case white sort of like this:


----------



## 5.8Ghz

Well, after all that work, my Mobo bricked on a BIOS update. Trying all kinds of suggestions from everywhere I can look and still can't get it to finish booting. Hangs right after a good post. Can't enter BIOS. BIOS recovery doesn't work. grrrr. I wanted to play with this thing until the replacements were available!

Stephen


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;12303391*
> Got my Vulcan the other day, waiting to get some cash to buy my new mobo (ASUS RAMPAGE III GENE). Thought about painting the case white sort of like this:


That's damn neat.

Also, the Vulcan's cooling has proven to be Insane!
My config;

Removed HDD Bay - HDD now located in 3.5" bay under optical drives.
$3 Cheap 120mm fan frontal intake
2x NZXT 120mm fan top exhausts
Stock AMD CPU Cooler

1100T Overclocked to 3.6GHZ is running at 44c with a MAX LOAD.
Ambients aren't anything abnormal - unsure of exact measures but I'm not in an igloo. Heating's on and I'm packing sweat.


----------



## HenryParry

Decided to go for the h70 for cooling with 2x Sythe fans. Will keep updated on progress/fitting.


----------



## RAFFY

OP add me to the members list please


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HenryParry;12320931*
> Decided to go for the h70 for cooling with 2x Sythe fans. Will keep updated on progress/fitting.










that would be my recontamination if not the GT's. I only mentioned the H50 first because you wanted to keep it under $100 as mentioned.


----------



## 5.8Ghz

Okay, I am actually thinking about adapting this case to an ATX board. Am I nuts? As I have dealt with these issues and am looking at having to replace the board, it is broadening my thinking. First big issue would be the PSU being in the way. I think that is the biggest issue and possibly the killjoy. But, I was looking around for different sizes of PSU and I think the 1U PSUs would work pretty nicely. Since I am not using giant video cards in SLI and I am using all low power consumption 2.5" HDD, I am sure 460W would be fine. The one I was looking at was 3.9" x 8.66" x 1.56". I think it would lay in the bottom nicely. It would leave about 1.5 - 2" of room in front of the board for the bottom connectors but with it only being 1.56" high, the wires could come up past or better yet just run along the bottom of the board. All but the bottom couple PCI slots would be easily usable but, I wouldn't need all of them. At 8.66" long, it would leave enough space between it and the H50 radiator.
What do you guys think? Am I nuts?

Stephen


----------



## RAFFY

@HenryParry- You should hold off on getting the h70 until the h60 comes out. Should be coming out with in the next couple weeks as February is when it should be released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5.8Ghz;12321034*
> Okay, I am actually thinking about adapting this case to an ATX board. Am I nuts? As I have dealt with these issues and am looking at having to replace the board, it is broadening my thinking. First big issue would be the PSU being in the way. I think that is the biggest issue and possibly the killjoy. But, I was looking around for different sizes of PSU and I think the 1U PSUs would work pretty nicely. Since I am not using giant video cards in SLI and I am using all low power consumption 2.5" HDD, I am sure 460W would be fine. The one I was looking at was 3.9" x 8.66" x 1.56". I think it would lay in the bottom nicely. It would leave about 1.5 - 2" of room in front of the board for the bottom connectors but with it only being 1.56" high, the wires could come up past or better yet just run along the bottom of the board. All but the bottom couple PCI slots would be easily usable but, I wouldn't need all of them. At 8.66" long, it would leave enough space between it and the H50 radiator.
> What do you guys think? Am I nuts?
> 
> Stephen


there is no way you could get a full atx board in the case. the board would be simply just be too big. i think the overhang on a atx board would also hit the optical drive bays too.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HenryParry;12320931*
> Decided to go for the h70 for cooling with 2x Sythe fans. Will keep updated on progress/fitting.


The only thing I'd worry about is tubing length. The tubing used is shorter than the h50's, which was a bit of a stretch for me to run in a push-pull config in the front fan bay... Unless you plan on running it elsewhere.

I'll be interested to see how it turns out for sure


----------



## 5.8Ghz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12321045*
> there is no way you could get a full atx board in the case. the board would be simply just be too big. i think the overhang on a atx board would also hit the optical drive bays too.


mATX is 244 x 244 mm. ATX is 305 x 244. 244 being the front to back of the case dimension. so it wouldn't conflict anymore than the mATX board does. Vertically the inside dimensions of the case are about 330mm. Seems like it would fit to me.

Stephen


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12321081*
> The only thing I'd worry about is tubing length. The tubing used is shorter than the h50's, which was a bit of a stretch for me to run in a push-pull config in the front fan bay... Unless you plan on running it elsewhere.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how it turns out for sure


Ohh, damn. I was under the impression both of them were the same length!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12321019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be my recontamination if not the GT's. I only mentioned the H50 first because you wanted to keep it under $100 as mentioned.


What is the ABSOLUBTE BEST closed water/air cooling this case can handle? I'm using a 880GMUD-2H Motherboard for referrence.

I've got like 145mm between Motherboard and side - this case is SO restricting!


----------



## Ruckol1

Anybody think a Noctura would fit?


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12322103*
> Anybody think a Noctura would fit?


The nh-d14?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;12322999*
> The nh-d14?


Yes


----------



## djhmrtm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5.8Ghz;12321318*
> mATX is 244 x 244 mm. ATX is 305 x 244. 244 being the front to back of the case dimension. so it wouldn't conflict anymore than the mATX board does. Vertically the inside dimensions of the case are about 330mm. Seems like it would fit to me.
> 
> Stephen


You probably could do it if you flipped your mobo tray upside down like this fellow: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/873316-finished-adaptation-nzxt-vulcan-finished-final.html


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12323699*
> Yes


I was wondering that too. I think a NH-D14 would look pretty bad ass crammed in there. When I built my rig I ordered all my parts sight unseen. I really wanted to pull the trigger on the Noctua, but from the measurements I just couldn't really tell if it would or not.

Despite reviews I read that said only the 110mm version would fit, I was able to cram the Zalman 9900MAX with the 135mm fan in there. Dimension wise from top to bottom I still have some wiggle room, as with front to back. Height wise, from the mother board to the mesh, not so much.

Zalman: 94(L) x 131(W) x 152(H)mm

Noctua:158(L) x 140(W) x 160(H)mm

Comparing it to mine, the Noctua would extend into that mesh pocket by 8mm. And I think the top of the side panel cut out for the mesh would obstruct it by about 10mm. If I come across some mad money I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12323699*
> Yes


I'm highly doubtful that the NH-D14 Will fit - There's a height limit of around 145mm-150mm unless it's not a very long (upwards) cooler.

I've just ordered the CNPSX10 Flex which has great reviews and temperatures coming very, very close to the high-end cooling such as the NH-D14, Megahalems and Venemous X however at only 150mm - with a removeable top which is rendered useless, this is a great little cooler that'll fit into this case and will perform extremely close to the prementioned heatsinks/fans.










The 'Flex' version is supplied without fans for a reasonable price of around $35, I bought some Xilence fans @ 68CFM at only 21.2db(A) which I'm going to pair with these on my AMD setup.

Aside from the CNPSX10 Flex I'd also recommend the H50 for this case - I've spent extensive time looking into coolers for this case and my motherboard.
Note; I'm using an AM3 880GM-UD2H - The processor sits at exactly the same height as on a P55 board.


----------



## staryoshi

I have a CNPSX10 Flex sitting in one of my plastic bins. I used it for a while, they are fantastic air coolers (albeit a little pricey). I'd pair it with two scythe gentletyphoons, myself









This case handles the H50 well too, mounted in the front fan bay.


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12325946*
> I have a CNPSX10 Flex sitting in one of my plastic bins. I used it for a while, they are fantastic air coolers (albeit a little pricey). I'd pair it with two scythe gentletyphoons, myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case handles the H50 well too, mounted in the front fan bay.


I decided to go with the Xilence as they were 68CFM/21.4db(A) which was only 0.4db(A) more than the GT's and 18CFM more, I just hope the numbers are representative of performance.

I personally found that removing the HDD bay from the front increased airflow and lowered temps by 1-3c, so I bought the Flex with the airflow in mind.

Very anxious for it to arrive on Friday, can't wait to see 4.0+ overlocks on my 1100t.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HenryParry;12326170*
> I decided to go with the Xilence as they were 68CFM/21.4db(A) which was only 0.4db(A) more than the GT's and 18CFM more, I just hope the numbers are representative of performance.
> 
> I personally found that removing the HDD bay from the front increased airflow and lowered temps by 1-3c, so I bought the Flex with the airflow in mind.
> 
> Very anxious for it to arrive on Friday, can't wait to see 4.0+ overlocks on my 1100t.


The Gentle Typhoons have other attributes other than CFM (static pressure) that are best noise/performance ratio. Im' sure there's more but I'm not exactly a guru.


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12326301*
> The Gentle Typhoons have other attributes other than CFM (static pressure) that are best noise/performance ratio. Im' sure there's more but I'm not exactly a guru.


Ahh, I'm more clueless than you. So long as I can reach 4.2ghz or so on air I'll be happy. Any more is a bonus.


----------



## staryoshi

I don't trust ratings that claim 68CFM at 21db... Barely any fans can pull higher than a 2:1 ratio from my experience. Gentle Typhoons are neat because while their db rating isn't that amazing, their sound is MUCH easier on the ears. Also, they sip power, with the fastest model using less than 1 watt









GTs have the coolest bearing of all fans, they spin for quite a while after their power is cutoff... so smooth!


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12326838*
> I don't trust ratings that claim 68CFM at 21db... Barely any fans can pull higher than a 2:1 ratio from my experience. Gentle Typhoons are neat because while their db rating isn't that amazing, their sound is MUCH easier on the ears. Also, they sip power, with the fastest model using less than 1 watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTs have the coolest bearing of all fans, they spin for quite a while after their power is cutoff... so smooth!


This! Agreed.

I think it's extremely important for people to understand that there are lots of fans that have a low db rating but "sound" loud. And obviously, there are some that have a high db rating but the sound is easy on the ears.


----------



## Kvjavs

Got my Vulcan in today, spent hours gutting out my other system and putting this one together and didn't even finish.

Was a pain in the ass to get the motherboard in while the top fans and power supply were installed. On top of not being able to route the 8 pin power connector around through the back of the motherboard tray via the CPU hole area, it wouldn't even plug in due to the top fans being installed.

The Maximus III GENE has the same location as the 8pin power connector as my current motherboard. Did anyone else encounter this problem? I'm going to give it another shot tomorrow but was too frustrated to continue.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;12330652*
> Got my Vulcan in today, spent hours gutting out my other system and putting this one together and didn't even finish.
> 
> Was a pain in the ass to get the motherboard in while the top fans and power supply were installed. On top of not being able to route the 8 pin power connector around through the back of the motherboard tray via the CPU hole area, it wouldn't even plug in due to the top fans being installed.
> 
> The Maximus III GENE has the same location as the 8pin power connector as my current motherboard. Did anyone else encounter this problem? I'm going to give it another shot tomorrow but was too frustrated to continue.


I encountered that as well. I wound up running my cable over my video card and up the backside of my GPU. Some have use an extension and ran it along the bottom side of the psu and up the back. I'm off to work now but I'll post some pics tonight. Check out N10248's post here, he has some great pics of this: http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-77.html#post12260392


----------



## HenryParry

My next and final upgrade for my Vulcan build will be the motherboard.
Which is the best AM3 motherboard that'll fit in this case?
And just incase it's highly expensive - what're some budget but still good performing mAtx AM3s?
I'm currently using an 880GM-UD2H which is proving to be fine for stock speeds but I'm sure it'll overheat when I get around to overclocking.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Got my Vulcan in today, spent hours gutting out my other system and putting this one together and didn't even finish.

Was a pain in the ass to get the motherboard in while the top fans and power supply were installed. On top of not being able to route the 8 pin power connector around through the back of the motherboard tray via the CPU hole area, it wouldn't even plug in due to the top fans being installed.

The Maximus III GENE has the same location as the 8pin power connector as my current motherboard. Did anyone else encounter this problem? I'm going to give it another shot tomorrow but was too frustrated to continue.


I got the 8-pin CPU cable running through the back, but to do this I had to unscrew the motherboard tray from the top of case - then it can be done quite easily. If you want I can try to take some photos later in the evening. Cheers.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HenryParry*


My next and final upgrade for my Vulcan build will be the motherboard.
Which is the best AM3 motherboard that'll fit in this case?
And just incase it's highly expensive - what're some budget but still good performing mAtx AM3s?
I'm currently using an 880GM-UD2H which is proving to be fine for stock speeds but I'm sure it'll overheat when I get around to overclocking.


It wont overheat- I've overclocked to past 4Ghz on many mATX (Even budget) boards, and I've never had a problem mobo-side.


----------



## HenryParry

Ohh, that's great news for me! I was posting on another OC forum where they all seems to be extremely critical of everything - a bit 'too' into it I guess.
I guess this sadly means that once I've OC'd with my new fan, my PC build is complete, which isn't nearly as satisfying as waiting to buy more components!


----------



## Ruckol1

If you need any sort of reassurance, in my sig there are two AMD chips @ 4Ghz, I did push them both past it on a ASUS M4A785-M mATX board.

It's like $55 or something, budget board with onboard gpu and everything.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iozeg*


I got the 8-pin CPU cable running through the back, but to do this I had to unscrew the motherboard tray from the top of case - then it can be done quite easily. If you want I can try to take some photos later in the evening. Cheers.


Yeah photos would help alot. I wasn't aware that you could unscrew the top, thought it used pop-rivets.

*EDIT*

I looked around and noticed they're all screws, kinda cool. I'll try hooking it up again later.


----------



## PixelFreakz

hey just wondering... does anyone happen to know if the aerocool shark fans are good? I was thinking of getting some for my h50 rad for push pull. Since I have an orange theme I was looking at these: http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/accessory/39-fan/75-shark-og12 , but couldnt find them for retail anywhere... If you know where to pick one up, please lmk


----------



## TheReciever

you can grab any other fan really, just paint it yourself


----------



## PixelFreakz

Yeah I figured... Kinda bummed though they would look great with my current build. Here's an update for y'all lol







Thinking of putting one of those orange fans in the bottom and cutting out a hole for it to cool the gpu. but I want to get the fan and the plexiglass window in first along with some case feet. need more money though haha. Last on my list would be getting one of the R6870 Hawks for X-Fire... So much to do... so little money


----------



## Sohryu76

Just thought I would poke my head in and say hi.
I have an NZXT Vulcan case!
I just built my computer tonight, and just started to install the OS on it. So I thought I would take time to register here and thank you guys for helping me decide on this wonderful case!

Of course, stock is never good enough for me, so I made some slight changes to it, with more to come once the weather improves.

I'll post more once I am done with what i have!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Just thought I would poke my head in and say hi.
I have an NZXT Vulcan case!
I just built my computer tonight, and just started to install the OS on it. So I thought I would take time to register here and thank you guys for helping me decide on this wonderful case!

Of course, stock is never good enough for me, so I made some slight changes to it, with more to come once the weather improves.

I'll post more once I am done with what i have!


How the heck did we help with this is your first post?? lol

Anyways, Welcome (again?) to OCN, and here especially where the Vulcan is loved most


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Just thought I would poke my head in and say hi.
I have an NZXT Vulcan case!
I just built my computer tonight, and just started to install the OS on it. So I thought I would take time to register here and thank you guys for helping me decide on this wonderful case!

Of course, stock is never good enough for me, so I made some slight changes to it, with more to come once the weather improves.

I'll post more once I am done with what i have!


Welcome!


----------



## PriestOfSin

I've taken the side fan out of mine... that thing has terrible bearings.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12342413*
> How the heck did we help with this is your first post?? lol
> 
> Anyways, Welcome (again?) to OCN, and here especially where the Vulcan is loved most


It may be my first post, but I have been lurking for quite a while. Getting an idea of what to expect with this case, the good and the bad reviews here. As well as what kind of CPU cooler to put in it as well.

The last Build I did was about 5 years ago when i was part of the Intel Retail Edge program when I worked at Best buy. So I had alot of questions that I had answered just by reading this thread.

The one issue I had with this case, is... I thought I was going to like orange, but I do not. So... I took steps. Replaced the top case fan and added an additional purple fan up there.
I also changed the LEDs up front. The power LED is now Cyan and Purple, and I think it looks really cool.
I'm waiting for my 3mm LEDs to come in so I can swap the HDD LED next.

Pictures coming soon.
I left the front fan on, it is quiet enough for my purposes.


----------



## panzz

hey guys, just want to ask 
if i add a fan in the left side (the 200mm fan)
should it shoot the air inside to the pc or suck the air outside?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *panzz*


hey guys, just want to ask 
if i add a fan in the left side (the 200mm fan)
should it shoot the air inside to the pc or suck the air outside?


Push (shoot) air into your pc.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12360897*
> Push (shoot) air into your pc.


This. because you want positive air pressure.... otherwise.. you'll be cleaning out more dust being sucked in and staying there.


----------



## saint12

anyone have an idea what cooler i could use for my MSI 890GXM-G65 with a 1055t in this case the stock cooler is insane almost 4k rpm at all times ?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint12*


anyone have an idea what cooler i could use for my MSI 890GXM-G65 with a 1055t in this case the stock cooler is insane almost 4k rpm at all times ?


Corsair H50/H70 unless you want a full loop, then I dunno.


----------



## saint12

already know that one fits used to own one and didn't quite like it thanks anyway.


----------



## saint12

not looking for anything over the top not going to overclock the system at all just looking for a better solution than the stock amd blower i do want to add the 200mm side fan later.


----------



## HenryParry

I'm using a Zalman CNPSX10 Flex with 2 120mm fans, It's cooling a 4.1ghz 1100T @ 44c at MAX load, it's insane. It fits in this case just fine, looks neat.
I'd recommend it as the best air-cooling that will fit in this case on an AM3 without modding.

You can also add the 200mm side fan with the heatsink I mentioned, as I plan to myself.

If you're worried about noise - The Xilence red wing 120mm are at a quiet 21db(A) and 68CFM which is great, they're so quiet, you don't notice them compared to the AMD Stock fan.


----------



## MConstantine

Finally got my build together, Specifications in sig.

Compter Name: Over-9000











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Comments and Suggestions Welcome!


----------



## saint12

what about the noctua NH-U9B SE2?


----------



## boomstick360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MConstantine;12365676*
> Finally got my build together, Specifications in sig.
> 
> Compter Name: Over-9000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Comments and Suggestions Welcome!


Nice setup! I love that board I used 3 of them in seperate builds and all were gravy. Great OC'ers thats for sure, everything was just smooth. I liked them better than my Evga classy 759!


----------



## Kvjavs

Managed to nearly get my Vulcan set up earlier, but ran into a few snags.

Was able to get the motherboard + 8pin power connector set up properly however my Hyper 212+ was too large for the case =/ I couldn't get the top back on all the way.

I'm more than likely gonna return it in the meantime, and once my money situation levels out buy it again along with an H70 and some green LED Fans along with a 200mm Fan to slap on the side panel.

Oh, and is it possible to hook 4 fans up to the fan controller in the front?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;12368057*
> Managed to nearly get my Vulcan set up earlier, but ran into a few snags.
> 
> Was able to get the motherboard + 8pin power connector set up properly however my Hyper 212+ was too large for the case =/ I couldn't get the top back on all the way.
> 
> I'm more than likely gonna return it in the meantime, and once my money situation levels out buy it again along with an H70 and some green LED Fans along with a 200mm Fan to slap on the side panel.
> 
> Oh, and is it possible to hook 4 fans up to the fan controller in the front?


tobad bout the heatsink. im not useing my vulcan for the reason my sigrig.. doesnt fit in their









and yes. their are 2 channels. that allows 2 fans each.


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick360;12367543*
> Nice setup! I love that board I used 3 of them in seperate builds and all were gravy. Great OC'ers thats for sure, everything was just smooth. I liked them better than my Evga classy 759!


I really like the board too. Full of features and little things that helped the installation of it so much easier. The hardest part with the whole process was the cable management. It was a pain in the @$$. I hope I didn't do a too bad of a job with it.

I'm planning on going for XFire but the cables for my PSU are so stiff that I don't know how I'm going to be able to keep it neat in there lol.

The case is a lot smaller than I originally though and the handle was surprisingly solid and good quality.

My only gripes is that for some reason my motherboard defaults the ram to a DD3-1333 with a 9-9-9-24 timing instead of the listed 6-7-9-24 listed. So I ended up forcing it to those advertised clocks while running it at DD3-1866. And it seems pretty stable so far. Sometimes, Windows shows 6GB installed and sometimes it will show 4GB but when I check CPU-Z, it shows 3 DIMMs with 6GB total. Anyone know why?

Also, the stock heatsink and fan seemed kinda loose to me as compared to non-stock heatsinks. I'm idling at 40C and maxed out a 85C (Almost 90C) when I run Hot CPU to do a burn in. Stabilizes at around 65C when I play SC2 at Extreme settings.

I also found out that my OCZ Vertex 2 160GB and my WD Raptor-X 150GB was unable to be detected when connected to the Sata-III ports even when connected with SATA-III Cables. I had to move them to my SATA-II Ports, anyone know why?

I realized too late that the motherboard did not come with an eSATA, I don't know why they didn't include it. So I ended up connecting the top eSATA connection to one of the SATA-II ports. Does anyone know how to make this work, preferably as a hot-swappable SATA but regular SATA works too as long as I can make my Thermaltake BlacX work on it without using the USB 2.0.

Overall, it is a great case and an awesome build.

Thank you!


----------



## panzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12360923*
> This. because you want positive air pressure.... otherwise.. you'll be cleaning out more dust being sucked in and staying there.


ok great
thanks for the tips Ruckol1 + PixelFreakz


----------



## TheReciever

Constatine

Not sure about your problem, but just so you know for the future before you get bashed to all hell, its not sata II and sata III, its sata 3 and sata 6 for the respective throughput that both handle.

Sata II/III is just a marketing gimmic


----------



## speedhunter

will h50 fit at the top??


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12368971*
> Constatine
> 
> Not sure about your problem, but just so you know for the future before you get bashed to all hell, its not sata II and sata III, its sata 3 and sata 6 for the respective throughput that both handle.
> 
> Sata II/III is just a marketing gimmic


I know its SATA 3 Gbit/s and the SATA 6 Gbit/s that refers to their throughput.

I referred to them as a reference to their Revision / Generation. I wouldn't exactly call that a "Gimmick" when it's a proper / right way to call something.

Let the idiots bash, I can't care any less.

Just FYI.


----------



## TheReciever

To each his own, however you will want to appeal to those that have the info you desire, and referring it that way will be looked down upon.

But you dont care, so good luck I guess?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedhunter;12368988*
> will h50 fit at the top??


without fans.. maby


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


To each his own, however you will want to appeal to those that have the info you desire, and referring it that way will be looked down upon.

But you dont care, so good luck I guess?


I don't understand why referring to its Revision number would be looked down upon? I mean SATA III is as valid as SATA 6.0 GB/s. If anything I personally think that SATA III is easier.

Maybe just the attitude coming across is the issue.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


will h50 fit at the top??


The answer is going to be no from all the measurements I can come up with. the radiator is thicker than the gap for 120mm for the fans up in the cage area. And the motherboard comes up to only a couple mm from the top of the case before the fan cage. And even if it did fit, it would only fit as a passive system, never with a fan attached.

Simply spoken: If it would have fit, people would have posted pictures of it being up there instead of being stretched to the front of the case.


----------



## Devilguns

Looks really good MConstantine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MConstantine*


Finally got my build together, Specifications in sig.

Compter Name: Over-9000











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Comments and Suggestions Welcome!


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


To each his own, however you will want to appeal to those that have the info you desire, and referring it that way will be looked down upon.

But you dont care, so good luck I guess?


I don't know why this became such a big issue. I don't see anyone else complaining about it to be honest.

Are you bored?









And thanks *boomstick360 and Devilguns*!

I was hoping for a water cooling solutions as well, but until I see a 92mm Heatsink on a water cooler, I think that will just be a fantasy for now.

I wish they would sell those OEM watercoolers they posted in NZXT attached to a Vulcan.


----------



## HenryParry

I'm seriously considering looking to fit an ATX board in my Vulcan.
When the PSU's removed, an ATX fits fine, I'm thinking where to put the PSU if I were to do this and whether anyone else has done this?
Places I could put the PSU;

Outside (Back of the case)
Inside the 5.25" Bay - I have an external DVD drive
At the front of the case on the floor - I have removed the HDD bay and my HDD is now inside the floppy disk bays

Any advise at all would be *greatly* appreciated.


----------



## staryoshi

What features are you lacking in the mATX form factor that require you to make the move? To be honest, I would just pick up an ATX case (Such as the Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced) if you're dead set on changing


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HenryParry;12376590*
> I'm seriously considering looking to fit an ATX board in my Vulcan.
> When the PSU's removed, an ATX fits fine, I'm thinking where to put the PSU if I were to do this and whether anyone else has done this?
> Places I could put the PSU;
> 
> Outside (Back of the case)
> Inside the 5.25" Bay - I have an external DVD drive
> At the front of the case on the floor - I have removed the HDD bay and my HDD is now inside the floppy disk bays
> 
> Any advise at all would be *greatly* appreciated.


if u have water cooling u could mount it above the cpu area. not much room their though.
not sure how well thatll go but should do it









u can get like a power cable extension. so u could keep the front panel normal. and have the cord go out the back still :] if u wanted 2


----------



## Sohryu76

the other issue would be... supporting the board... are you going to custom drill holes for the mounting hardware?


----------



## Morizuno

put the PSU in the 5 25" bays if it fits


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;12376684*
> put the PSU in the 5 25" bays if it fits


it should fit.
might have to cut off a tab or 2. but itll fit :]


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12376658*
> What features are you lacking in the mATX form factor that require you to make the move? To be honest, I would just pick up an ATX case (Such as the Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced) if you're dead set on changing


My current build has the my 'ultimate' components for everything aside from Motherboard. I'm looking to get the motherboard to it's best however this is limiting in an mAtx - However I'm insistent to keep this case, I'm in love with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12376669*
> if u have water cooling u could mount it above the cpu area. not much room their though.
> not sure how well thatll go but should do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can get like a power cable extension. so u could keep the front panel normal. and have the cord go out the back still :] if u wanted 2


I've not got any water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12376682*
> the other issue would be... supporting the board... are you going to custom drill holes for the mounting hardware?


I've just scaled and measured;
I'm sure that my father who's very experienced with building/capentry and such can drill me holes to custom mount.
The circled (6) mounting holes would fit the current holes in the case, the bottom 3 would be custom drilled. If there's a problem wherein I cannot drill a hole for a screw or two, I'm sure that it's nothing extreme that'd change the performance of my rig at all.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;12376684*
> put the PSU in the 5 25" bays if it fits


Would the bottom intake for the PSU (fan) not be limited in there? But then again, it's not going to get air anywhere in the case.

I'll be installing the 200mm fan on the side and my cooling is awesome, so I'm sort'a confident that it'll be fine inside..


----------



## Liighthead

i would add 2 screws at the bottom to support the board though..
and if the psu will fit. down where the hhd cage is?
if not 5.25bay it is.


----------



## TheReciever

you might want to consider water cooling if you go that route, at least in case that you use up those pci-e slots.

Would definitely like to see a worklog on that though, best of luck to ya


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12376775*
> i would add 2 screws at the bottom to support the board though..
> and if the psu will fit. down where the hhd cage is?
> if not 5.25bay it is.


so at the same time, would you drill a custom hole for the PSU?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12376812*
> so at the same time, would you drill a custom hole for the PSU?


yeah you could cut a fan hole in the bottom of the 5.25bays or bottom of case :]


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12376812*
> so at the same time, would you drill a custom hole for the PSU?


Yeah, bottom seems to make more sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12376794*
> you might want to consider water cooling if you go that route, at least in case that you use up those pci-e slots.
> 
> Would definitely like to see a worklog on that though, best of luck to ya


I'm sticking with air, water's not appealing to me right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12376775*
> i would add 2 screws at the bottom to support the board though..
> and if the psu will fit. down where the hhd cage is?
> if not 5.25bay it is.


Yeah. I've worked it out, the plan is;

Drill holes & install motherboard.
The PSU will be mounted at the bottom, front of case next to the fan where the HDD cage was.
I'll then come up with a make-shift cover to put over the existing PSU hole at the back to minimise airflow difficulties.
I'll leave a small hole in the corner for the powerlead to run out - as the front wouldn't be able to without magling the mesh and raising the front fan.

So, I guess I've got it all planned out. I'm going to take some measurements tomorrow and check it's all within size restrictions and then follow through to order the MB later this week. Is the Crosshair IV Formula the best AM3 Socket MB for around £150?


----------



## Liighthead

instead of making a nother plate for the old psu place. making the rest of the atx board useless.

do u have a old case u could butcher and put the motherboard ioports in? so u can use the rest of the ports..

other wise u might as well get a micro atx board.


----------



## staryoshi

Oh the fevered dream of a mad-man. Whatever you choose to do, include pics


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12376994*
> instead of making a nother plate for the old psu place. making the rest of the atx board useless.
> 
> do u have a old case u could butcher and put the motherboard ioports in? so u can use the rest of the ports..
> 
> other wise u might as well get a micro atx board.


For now I'm going to just whack a thin sheet of plastic in, just until I decide to go SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12377020*
> Oh the fevered dream of a mad-man. Whatever you choose to do, include pics


Will definitely do. Funding's the issue right now but we'll see, should be able to complete the mod within a week.


----------



## staryoshi

I haven't been able to do much in the way of modding since I moved out here. Apartment complexes are not dremel-on-metal friendly








I'm going to cut up my Sugo 05 a bit when I can, mainly to add a window and a few other touches


----------



## HenryParry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12377111*
> I haven't been able to do much in the way of modding since I moved out here. Apartment complexes are not dremel-on-metal friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to cut up my Sugo 05 a bit when I can, mainly to add a window and a few other touches


Aah I see. I'm excessively new to PCs and such - 2 weeks ago I wouldn't have known what an ATX motherboard was. I use my PC for a buisness of sorts and performance of CPU/Ram is essentially directly linked to my profits, so I'm just trying to max out my PC whilst the money's coming in good. I'm just praying that the PSU will be fine without any air getting to the fan. Though saying that, it doesn't seem to have much air flow even with the grill at the bottom. I'm probably going to whack a 120mm intake in it's place when the grill's not got the PSU on.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HenryParry;12377208*
> Aah I see. I'm excessively new to PCs and such - 2 weeks ago I wouldn't have known what an ATX motherboard was. I use my PC for a buisness of sorts and performance of CPU/Ram is essentially directly linked to my profits, so I'm just trying to max out my PC whilst the money's coming in good. I'm just praying that the PSU will be fine without any air getting to the fan. Though saying that, it doesn't seem to have much air flow even with the grill at the bottom. I'm probably going to whack a 120mm intake in it's place when the grill's not got the PSU on.


I think this can be done.. but just my two cents... if you have an old case with pcie bays I would try and add them on to the case like lighthead(sp?) said - Hopefully you know a little welding (esp if it's aluminum)? That would let you use the bottom pci bays if you chose to do so. You may want to make the case a back to front airflow case and change all of the top fans to intake? I dont see how youre going to get good airflow with a PSU blocking the front intake and will be blocking almost all of the air from the front fan. Leave the hole in the bottom (psu) and put a good fan down there so you have decent airflow to your graphics cards. Cable management will be a pain for you too, but I wish you the best of luck with your mod


----------



## MConstantine

What is the biggest cpu cooler I can fit on the case with a 200mm fan on the side panel?

I was looking at the Noctua NH-C14. Will that fit? I have the Mushkin Memory sticks and th e 2 top 120mm fans attached, just fyi.

I'm interested in Noctua cooling due to their really good reviews but if anyone can recommend a better if not equal and/or cheaper alternative, I'm open to suggestions.

On stock cooling, I'm hitting around 105C when all threads are running and idles at 45C to 50C. I can't even run anti-virus without my temp red lining cause all threads will run.

Thank you.


----------



## Liighthead

if ur gonna put a bit of plastic their. why not just get the micro atx version of the board? lol

and ur temps shouldnt be that high O.O!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MConstantine*


What is the biggest cpu cooler I can fit on the case with a 200mm fan on the side panel?

I was looking at the Noctua NH-C14. Will that fit? I have the Mushkin Memory sticks and th e 2 top 120mm fans attached, just fyi.

I'm interested in Noctua cooling due to their really good reviews but if anyone can recommend a better if not equal and/or cheaper alternative, I'm open to suggestions.

On stock cooling, I'm hitting around 105C when all threads are running and idles at 45C to 50C. I can't even run anti-virus without my temp red lining cause all threads will run.

Thank you.


Without the fan attached there is roughly room for 160mm cooling system. Since most fans are 25mm thick, that would leave 135mm tall. I would try to stay under that. I have a Coolermaster 212+ installed without a side fan, and I only have a little room before the grill.
The Cooler master 212 does really well on my i5 2500k, there it runs at a stable 4.9GHz and only hitting a max temp of 73 degrees Celsius with 50 passes of the Intel Burn Test


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MConstantine*


What is the biggest cpu cooler I can fit on the case with a 200mm fan on the side panel?

I was looking at the Noctua NH-C14. Will that fit? I have the Mushkin Memory sticks and th e 2 top 120mm fans attached, just fyi.

I'm interested in Noctua cooling due to their really good reviews but if anyone can recommend a better if not equal and/or cheaper alternative, I'm open to suggestions.

On stock cooling, I'm hitting around 105C when all threads are running and idles at 45C to 50C. I can't even run anti-virus without my temp red lining cause all threads will run.

Thank you.


The Noctua NH-C12P SE14 will apparently fit, so I'd imagine the C14 _should_ as well, though even if it does, it'll be very close to the side fan.


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Without the fan attached there is roughly room for 160mm cooling system. Since most fans are 25mm thick, that would leave 135mm tall. I would try to stay under that. I have a Coolermaster 212+ installed without a side fan, and I only have a little room before the grill.
The Cooler master 212 does really well on my i5 2500k, there it runs at a stable 4.9GHz and only hitting a max temp of 73 degrees Celsius with 50 passes of the Intel Burn Test


I purchased a Tuniq Propeller 120. The dimensions seem small enough. I just want to replace the blue LED fan. Doesn't really fit with the Red/Orange theme of my case. Any recommendations?

I heard the NH-C12 and C14 fits as well but it requires removing the top fans for it to fit properly or using slim 120mm fans. In my case that requires removing the motherboard, which means removing everything else and I just did a pain in the @$$ job on the wiring in the case so I wouldn't want to go with that option. My top case fans wiring runs behind my motherboard for better cable management.

I think I can run the backplate of the Cooler without having to remove the motherboard from the case due to the convenient cut out of the case.









I just wish they sold Coolit ECO R92. I would have preferred a water cooling solution.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## waar

what are some good fans to use to replace the stock fans?

want to add another 120mm fan to the top and change the rest while im at it. might be using an h50 but not sure yet. doubt my cousins will ever overclock so the stock intel cooling will most likely stay. but i want to add SLI 460s and will need all the air i can get to keep the thing cool


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12389789*
> what are some good fans to use to replace the stock fans?
> 
> want to add another 120mm fan to the top and change the rest while im at it. might be using an h50 but not sure yet. doubt my cousins will ever overclock so the stock intel cooling will most likely stay. but i want to add SLI 460s and will need all the air i can get to keep the thing cool


I like the XigmaTek fans... they are quiet and powerful


----------



## waar

any in particular you recommend?

i believe the vulcan has 3x 120mm and 1x 80/90mm (not sure really) in the back? and will any 200mm fan fit on the side?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


any in particular you recommend?

i believe the vulcan has 3x 120mm and 1x 80/90mm (not sure really) in the back? and will any 200mm fan fit on the side?


yes in the vulcan their are
* 3 x 120mm fans ( 2 @ top 1 @ the front )
* 1 x 80mm or 92mm exaust fan
* holes for a 197mm nzxt fan.

if u want any 200mm fan on their. u can either drill 4 small holes for the screws. 
or ziptie it on their :]


----------



## Sohryu76

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-052-_-Product 
are the ones I have in my Top 120mm slots.
I left the stock front one in from NZXT
I'm going to sell the orange one I have, since I won't need it.
I am going to get an 80mm for the rear to help brighten the inside of the case up.


----------



## waar

thanks for the info, looks like the fans are sold out. any other suggestions? i still have about a month and a week to build the pc since my cousin's bday isn't till the 21st of next month

black with white LEDs if possible, but not necessary. as long as they match and do a great job. might have to get that nzxt fan since i dont want to drill anything or use zip ties.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


thanks for the info, looks like the fans are sold out. any other suggestions? i still have about a month and a week to build the pc since my cousin's bday isn't till the 21st of next month

black with white LEDs if possible, but not necessary. as long as they match and do a great job. might have to get that nzxt fan since i dont want to drill anything or use zip ties.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233045

you mean like those?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233045

you mean like those?


Those fans look sexy, any chance you know whether or not they are decent for rad's?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey guys,

The NZXT looks to be discontinued in Aus.

Almost no shops have stock. The ones that did have it under "Discontinued"

Whats the dealio in the US of A or other places...


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Hey guys,

The NZXT looks to be discontinued in Aus.

Almost no shops have stock. The ones that did have it under "Discontinued"

Whats the dealio in the US of A or other places...


Newegg has everything NZXT in stock. same with another US web retailer, Tiger Direct. unsure why AUS is discontinuing it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Those fans look sexy, any chance you know whether or not they are decent for rad's?


They move a very good amount of air, 60 CFM should be more than sufficient on a radiator.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12394004*
> Newegg has everything NZXT in stock. same with another US web retailer, Tiger Direct. unsure why AUS is discontinuing it.
> 
> They move a very good amount of air, 60 CFM should be more than sufficient on a radiator.


hmm, its more about static pressure, that i know. I just dont know what fans that produce a decent amount without costing 25 dollars each like the ap-15.

I do like quiet computing, never though I would care but man does my gtx 480 get pretty loud lol


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12391615*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233045
> 
> you mean like those?


Yup. Something like that seems like it would work. Thx!


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


hmm, its more about static pressure, that i know. I just dont know what fans that produce a decent amount without costing 25 dollars each like the ap-15.

I do like quiet computing, never though I would care but man does my gtx 480 get pretty loud lol


I went from 2 Scythe Kaze Slipstreams. They were 110CFM @ 3k rpm's, to the fans you see in my sig now, Yate Loons with better static pressure @ only 46CFM I believe, and my increase in temps was 2degree's under load, definitely worth it.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


I went from 2 Scythe Kaze Slipstreams. They were 110CFM @ 3k rpm's, to the fans you see in my sig now, Yate Loons with better static pressure @ only 46CFM I believe, and my increase in temps was 2degree's under load, definitely worth it.


Ok thanks, Ill have to shop around fro what the average price is right now


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Ok thanks, Ill have to shop around fro what the average price is right now










Yes and they were also SIGNIFICANTLY quieter too. (Obviously)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Newegg has everything NZXT in stock. same with another US web retailer, Tiger Direct. unsure why AUS id discountinuing it.


Umm... Strange.

Time to investigate!


----------



## boomstick360

Could somebody put together a list of the best cooling setups that they can fit into this case? I did a little searching but everything upfront with everyone's hands on opinions would be awesome! I was debating on a Geminii S, Zalman flex, or an H50. What else works really well?


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick360;12408964*
> Could somebody put together a list of the best cooling setups that they can fit into this case? I did a little searching but everything upfront with everyone's hands on opinions would be awesome! I was debating on a Geminii S, Zalman flex, or an H50. What else works really well?


I used geminII S before and it was a great cooler, yet nowhere close to H50 push/pull.


----------



## TheReciever

Im assuming this would be for air cooling?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomstick360*


Could somebody put together a list of the best cooling setups that they can fit into this case? I did a little searching but everything upfront with everyone's hands on opinions would be awesome! I was debating on a Geminii S, Zalman flex, or an H50. What else works really well?


Out of the options you are looking at, the liquid cooling would be the best option. the H50 would be superior to any air cooling system that would fit into the case.


----------



## RAFFY

Just letting people know I have put my Vulcan up for sale. If anybody wants one please pm me.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Yes and they were also SIGNIFICANTLY quieter too. (Obviously)


my god these things are dirt cheap O.O

and yeah they are significantly quieter, I mean I have a couple nzxt fans which are decent too, but I like the yate's ( already have 2 )

Now I just need to fill out the rest of them







an upgrade for the summer for sure thanks for the heads up


----------



## boomstick360

So the H70 IS too short for this case?


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomstick360*


So the H70 IS too short for this case?


I suppose so. Plus, you will have less room for your graphic card.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomstick360*


So the H70 IS too short for this case?


I believe so but then the h50 isnt.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12415280*
> my god these things are dirt cheap O.O
> 
> and yeah they are significantly quieter, I mean I have a couple nzxt fans which are decent too, but I like the yate's ( already have 2 )
> 
> Now I just need to fill out the rest of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an upgrade for the summer for sure thanks for the heads up


Yes I forgot to mention, cheap too







.

Try to get DL's instead of SL's if you can, I've heard better things about them.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12416317*
> Yes I forgot to mention, cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Try to get DL's instead of SL's if you can, I've heard better things about them.


Can you link me to the sl's? I saw theres also a led one, but for that I will prolly just put on a controller anyways, I just need a decent red led fan to match my case theme


----------



## Ruckol1

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=33852&vpn=D12SL-12-RED/BLACK&manufacture=Yate%20Loon&promoid=1270

Theres one on sale too


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12419647*
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=33852&vpn=D12SL-12-RED/BLACK&manufacture=Yate%20Loon&promoid=1270
> 
> Theres one on sale too


ok, just making sure I was thinking the same model lol, I saw some at koolertek for the same price, awesome deal, though i gotta wait til I make my upgrades in july, for now I have to coordinate school and what not


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


ok, just making sure I was thinking the same model lol, I saw some at koolertek for the same price, awesome deal, though i gotta wait til I make my upgrades in july, for now I have to coordinate school and what not


There's a 92mm there too that's tempting for less than five bucks.. would match the rest and fit nicely at the back of all Vulcans..


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


There's a 92mm there too that's tempting for less than five bucks.. would match the rest and fit nicely at the back of all Vulcans..


I was also thinking of expanding my loop with a 92mmx2 rad for the outside similar to how people get 240/360 rads to hang outside the exhaust fan.

Anyone know if that'll work? Ill be needing all the cooling I can put on there without it looking like a cancerous growth when I add 2 480's to the loop, as my cpu already hits 55 on load @ stock


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12419647*
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=33852&vpn=D12SL-12-RED/BLACK&manufacture=Yate%20Loon&promoid=1270
> 
> Theres one on sale too


oh, those look nice. think im going to switch the stock fans for those. i like the black and red color too.

one review says they're quiet and another says they're not 

which would be better, these or..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233045 ?

ignoring the price difference


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12428098*
> oh, those look nice. think im going to switch the stock fans for those. i like the black and red color too.
> 
> one review says they're quiet and another says they're not
> 
> which would be better, these or..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233045 ?
> 
> ignoring the price difference


Hm, looks like the Xiggy's.

They push more air, *apparently* at lower DB's. I've always found fan ratings inconsistent at best, and it is best to try them yourself.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12428098*
> oh, those look nice. think im going to switch the stock fans for those. i like the black and red color too.
> 
> one review says they're quiet and another says they're not
> 
> which would be better, these or..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233045 ?
> 
> ignoring the price difference


there are quite a few different models out there and they all look similar, just be sure to get the one with sl in the model name at 1350 and your comfortably quiet


----------



## jj_sky5000

I figured since i still own one I better post it, Still working on incorportating more orange


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

More pics!

Thats thing looks amazing!


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jj_sky5000;12436018*
> I figured since i still own one I better post it, Still working on incorportating more orange
> 
> (Image snipped)


Super sharp - the lit feet are a particularly nice touch.


----------



## TheReciever

Nice Vulcan


----------



## PixelFreakz

My inspiration!! Hey JJ!! I'm putting in a window bc I saw how nice yours was on the mod brothers forum lol.. 
Do you mind if I copy the feet lol? My case, unlike yours, is air cooled and I won't be cutting the side panel like you did... just going to form fit the window to whats there already. Mock-up of what I have planned is below without the case feet.









Sorry for the terrible quality.. blame my camera phone and the Plexiglas lol...


----------



## jj_sky5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


My inspiration!! Hey JJ!! I'm putting in a window bc I saw how nice yours was on the mod brothers forum lol.. 
Do you mind if I copy the feet lol? My case, unlike yours, is air cooled and I won't be cutting the side panel like you did... just going to form fit the window to whats there already. Mock-up of what I have planned is below without the case feet.









Sorry for the terrible quality.. blame my camera phone and the Plexiglas lol...











You may copy the feet, i cant beleive they came out that well. I hope you paint your case as well, excited to see the end result. it looks really nice. I eyed this case for a while before it was released i might been the first guy in the US that got one, Direct from NZXT


----------



## waar

how do you guys thinks i should set up my fans? 200mm as intake, 2 120mm on top as exhaust, 92mm rear as exhaust and h50 push/pull intake? that sound good?

also, are the the xiggy 120mm okay for the h50? or should i get some gentle typhoon ap15s? i have them for my h50 in my sig rig and they have been great.


----------



## TheReciever

ap-15's are highly regarded, though I cant justify their price >.<

The yate loons are good enough I would expect


----------



## waar

i dont remember paying 15 for them. i got them before they were sold out everywhere all of a sudden. either way, they're great fans.

which yate loons do you recommend?

also, how are the nzxt 120mm fans compared to the xiggy? they're cheaper in price, and since i just picked up a 200mm nzxt, they would go great with the black/white color scheme

actually, nvm, looks like they're louder and push less air. i'll stick to the xiggys


----------



## AvengedG7x

Anybody had experience with (in specific) the MSI 890GXM-G65 with the Cooler Master Hyper-212+ in the Vulcan?

Curious as to wether or not I'd have enough clearance for 2x 120mm fans on top still (I'm only going to do the single stock fan on the Hyper, pushing upward toward the dual 120mm exhaust fans). And also considering I've read the clearance issues with the side panel with the Hyper 212 and the Vulcan; how was it mounting the Plexiglass side windows? Did you have to do anything special or simple case modding of adding the window to the pre-cut side by just removing the mesh?

If nothing special were required, I should have no problem mounting dual 120mm fans side-by-side in the Plexiglass , right?

What I plan to put in the case (Please report any conflicts)

MSI 890GXM-G65 
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t (only plan on very slight OC, stock volts only)
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 CL7 2x4GB Kit
XFX Radeon HD 6870 Black Edition Twin-Fan version
Cooler Master Hyper-212+
Seasonic X-Series 760W Modular Power Supply
Single 3.5" SATA-HDD
Single 5.25" DVDÂ±RW

I want to get the best possible airflow I can; aesthetics aren't so important but if I had a choice, I'd pick up the Orange Xigmatek fans from NewEgg. Or Arctic Cooling fans all around, also from NewEgg. I am already aware that the 200mm NZXT side-panel mounted fan is not compatible with my Hyper-212.

In summary; can I use the equipment posted previously with GOOD airflow (preferably with the two 120mm fan slots filled up top)

EDIT: If it saved me the hassle I'd just go with a Cooler Master HAF 912; fits full ATX motherboards and is $10 cheaper. Just not as visually pleasing as the Vulcan; plus not quite as portable


----------



## Robilar

The case is a tight fit if you mount both top fans. I'm using a Thermalright Ultima 90i cooler (which is fitted with a 92mm fan) and there is very little clearance between the two.


----------



## AvengedG7x

Thanks Robilar! I think you helped me with my decision









I realized the MSI board is too much for me anyway - will degrade to a Biostar with a Phenom II 965 instead, and toss on a Corsair H50. Rest of the components though will remain the same


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengedG7x;12496550*
> Thanks Robilar! I think you helped me with my decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized the MSI board is too much for me anyway - will degrade to a Biostar with a Phenom II 965 instead, and toss on a Corsair H50. Rest of the components though will remain the same


I know its not the same board... but I have both Top 120 fans installed with a CM 212+ on my Asus P8p67-m Pro board


----------



## Liighthead

haha any 1 seen op round? xD


----------



## selectstriker2

Got my new sig rig all setup
NZXT Vulcan
Asus Rampage III Gene
Core i7 970 @ 4.2 Ghz HT on currently
6 GB Gskill DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM 7-8-7-20 1T
Asus GTX 470 OC to 800/1600/1750
XSPC RASA RS240
GSkill Sniper 60gb SSD
2x1tb Samsung Spinpoint F3 in Raid 0
NZXT Hale 90 650W


















Gotta work on some cable management once I do a little modding to the case
(I currently cannot put either side panel on !)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;12500443*
> Got my new sig rig all setup
> NZXT Vulcan
> Asus Rampage III Gene
> Core i7 970 @ 4.2 Ghz HT on currently
> 6 GB Gskill DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM 7-8-7-20 1T
> Asus GTX 470 OC to 800/1600/1750
> XSPC RASA RS240
> GSkill Sniper 60gb SSD
> 2x1tb Samsung Spinpoint F3 in Raid 0
> NZXT Hale 90 650W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta work on some cable management once I do a little modding to the case
> (I currently cannot put either side panel on !)


Nice build







But is it portable? ...

I use the Vulcan as a media centre PC. It's great to truck around my house (I have several large tv's in the house, master bedroom, basement and living room) and the handle and size make it great for lugging about.

I can't imaging moving around a case with an external rad


----------



## MConstantine

My updated and OC'd NZXT Vulcan.


----------



## TheReciever

How is the Antec Kuhler? everyones bashing it as a corsair rip off, does it perform nicely?


----------



## PixelFreakz

Just finished my mod... kinda....








Pics soon!!
Pics up! lmk what you guys think! My graphics max temps dropped by 10 degrees C
I gotta paint it again but its done... Messed up a little bit too...


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12502414*
> How is the Antec Kuhler? everyones bashing it as a corsair rip off, does it perform nicely?


It's quite good actually. The tubes are long and flexible and feels sturdy too.

The extra length makes a huge difference and it's not stiff at all.

I idle at 40C and top out at 80C considering I'm OC'd to 4 GHz. I did a burn in and it topped at 80C, I ran all 8 threads at 100% for 1 hour.

I just installed this today so my TIM hasn't set yet.

It usually takes a week for my TIM to set but when it does, I see as much as 10C drop in Temp (this was from my stock cpu cooling). So I'm hoping for a similar drop whenever it sets. It was also applied better this time so should run cooler than it is now.

It was easy to install and their deliver took a about 10 days from the day I ordered it. (Ordered Monday, arrived Wednesday of next week.)

Overall, I'm quite please with the product.


----------



## Liighthead

^ is that with a fan? in the front panel or something


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12505488*
> ^ is that with a fan? in the front panel or something


No it's all passive cooling. My case acts like one big heatsink.

Is what I would like to say, lol.

Just kidding, yeah the fan is mounted infront of the case. I don't know why nobody has thought of this before.

I see everyone sacrificing the HD cage just to put the heatsink on but there is plenty of room inside the front panel.

And no, my hard drives don't get that hot.

At full load, my OC'd i7-950 tops at 80C and my Raptor-X tops at 51C at full load temp on the HD too which is well within spec operating temp.

Antec Kuhler H20 620, definitely the best cooling CPU cooling solution for the NZXT Vulcan.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MConstantine;12506536*
> No it's all passive cooling. My case acts like one big heatsink.
> 
> Is what I would like to say, lol.
> 
> Just kidding, yeah the fan is mounted infront of the case. I don't know why nobody has thought of this before.
> 
> I see everyone sacrificing the HD cage just to put the heatsink on but there is plenty of room inside the front panel.
> 
> And no, my hard drives don't get that hot.
> 
> At full load, my OC'd i7-950 tops at 80C and my Raptor-X tops at 51C at full load temp on the HD too which is well within spec operating temp.
> 
> Antec Kuhler H20 620, definitely the best cooling CPU cooling solution for the NZXT Vulcan.


I have mine there, but for some reason the front panel wont lock in on the right side anymore


----------



## Ruckol1

Wait your rad is outside the case in between it and the front panel? How did you get your hoses out there?

Edit: Nevermind I see


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12509996*
> Wait your rad is outside the case in between it and the front panel? How did you get your hoses out there?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I see


LOL, impossible without modding and the hoses won't reach with the video card in the way.

I have to figure out a way to hide those nasty cables sticking out. It looked so clean before =/.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MConstantine;12510955*
> LOL, impossible without modding and the hoses won't reach with the video card in the way.
> 
> I have to figure out a way to hide those nasty cables sticking out. It looked so clean before =/.


I agree, I am in the same boat.

If I _ever_ find a day when I have nothing to do, I'll be sure to spend awhile doing some cable management.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12501223*
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is it portable? ...
> 
> I use the Vulcan as a media centre PC. It's great to truck around my house (I have several large tv's in the house, master bedroom, basement and living room) and the handle and size make it great for lugging about.
> 
> I can't imaging moving around a case with an external rad


I haven't needed to take my computer back home with me yet but the rad is on there nice and tight with basically no movement. Currently I'm working on cable management so I can fit the mobo side panel on (gotta reroute the 24 pin power cable) then see about mounting at least 1 120mm fan on the side panel to blow some air on my mobo.


----------



## PixelFreakz

*Has anyone seen this:







*
[ame="[MEDIA=youtube]qrKKoQfB5JQ[/MEDIA]]?
Cooling up front for gpu and coolit's 92mm rad for new builders doing sandybridge/ivybridge builds. I think this case would be a perfect match for people looking for new builds. Would greatly help in oc'ing the graphics card so you just would have to get one... two if you really wanted to... and I think the 92mm rad would be sufficient for sandybridge/ivybridge oc'ing.
Thoughts? Now I wish I had done some research before making my system lol... maybe I can sell mines to someone and make another one [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif[/IMG]


----------



## MConstantine

i7-950 @ 4.0 GHz


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12540703*
> *Has anyone seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Cooling up front for gpu and coolit's 92mm rad for new builders doing sandybridge/ivybridge builds. I think this case would be a perfect match for people looking for new builds. Would greatly help in oc'ing the graphics card so you just would have to get one... two if you really wanted to... and I think the 92mm rad would be sufficient for sandybridge/ivybridge oc'ing.
> Thoughts? Now I wish I had done some research before making my system lol... maybe I can sell mines to someone and make another one


I see this making the sugo sg 05 owners VERY happy, if that performs I would grab a sugo and go smaller, I just hate the gpu noise







nice find


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


*Has anyone seen this:







*




?
Cooling up front for gpu and coolit's 92mm rad for new builders doing sandybridge/ivybridge builds. I think this case would be a perfect match for people looking for new builds. Would greatly help in oc'ing the graphics card so you just would have to get one... two if you really wanted to... and I think the 92mm rad would be sufficient for sandybridge/ivybridge oc'ing.
Thoughts? Now I wish I had done some research before making my system lol... maybe I can sell mines to someone and make another one










Nice find. It would be nice if they made Coolit products more available in the US. I couldn't even find the ECO 92 anywhere.

My Kuhler H20 620 is already taking up my 120mm front panel sadly.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MConstantine*


Nice find. It would be nice if they made Coolit products more available in the US. I couldn't even find the ECO 92 anywhere.

My Kuhler H20 620 is already taking up my 120mm front panel sadly.


Though modding case door's reduces ease of maintenance, I could see it being mounted to a mesh door or even included into a plexi window.

if these become available in the u.s. then my next box might be a sg-05


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Though modding case door's reduces ease of maintenance, I could see it being mounted to a mesh door or even included into a plexi window.

if these become available in the u.s. then my next box might be a sg-05


Idk. uATX is the smallest im willing to go lol. But I think the plexi window increases ease of maintainence... especially if you have DemciFlex filters like I do. Seems like nothing gets in.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


Idk. uATX is the smallest im willing to go lol. But I think the plexi window increases ease of maintainence... especially if you have DemciFlex filters like I do. Seems like nothing gets in.










thats true, however some heavily dislike having too much equipment on case doors. I can understand why, but when your in the persuit of performance


----------



## stillrotarygod

Hey guys just posting some updated pics of my vulcan, i bought some second hand water blocks , pump, and radiator on ebay for 119.99, can't beat deals like that. enjoy...


----------



## TheReciever

So that y link with the hose leading up effectively works as a reservoir? That's an excellent way to save some space. I'm probably going to "borrow" this idea when I update my rig in July


----------



## stillrotarygod

yea, im still looking for a suitable cap or fill port, but the battery is working for now.. lol


----------



## waar

what heat sinks can fit with the 200mm fan mounted on the side panel? was going to get an h50, but these kids won't be doing any OCing anytime soon.. i just want it to be as cool as possible since the area they live in gets rather hot during the summer.

it's for a maximus iii gene (1156 as im sure y'all know) with an i5 760 and 4gb (2x 2gb sticks) of gskill ripjaws ram


----------



## TheReciever

Just get the h50 now and save yourself the cost/time/trouble of buying/assembling another cpu heatsink, I find that the cpu heatsinks always annoy me the most when assembling a pc


----------



## waar

should i buy another xiggy 120mm for the h50? or go with ap15s instead? i accidently bought 3 when i only needed 2 xiggy fans lol


----------



## TheReciever

The ap-15's are the best, but the price tag isnt justifiable to me. if the price isnt such a big deal then id go for them hands down.

You can always use that extra xiggy to put behind the front panel, I have one in mine.


----------



## Robilar

Just updated my Vulcan again with some new parts:

Intel i5 760, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2GB and the Asus P7H55-M Pro motherboard.

Currently priming the cpu at 4ghz (using a Thermalright Ultima 90i).

Tried the EVGA P55V, found out it was a piece of junk and switched to the Asus board.

Still have to redo my wire management.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12577674*
> The ap-15's are the best, but the price tag isnt justifiable to me. if the price isnt such a big deal then id go for them hands down.
> 
> You can always use that extra xiggy to put behind the front panel, I have one in mine.


that's where im going to mount the h50, i already have 2 xiggy on top as exhaust. guess i'll just put it away for later use.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Ruckol1

Looks good Rob, I couldn't decide between that or the Maximus, until the Infonec just north of the Eatons centre had it for $150, back in October I believe.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12577801*
> that's where im going to mount the h50, i already have 2 xiggy on top as exhaust. guess i'll just put it away for later use.
> 
> thanks for the help!


Im thinking I didnt word it too well, but think of it this way:

~~Fan~H50~Fan~Metal Chassis~Fan~Front I/O Panel~


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Looks good Rob, I couldn't decide between that or the Maximus, until the Infonec just north of the Eatons centre had it for $150, back in October I believe.


I almost bought the Maximus too. Canada Computers is selling it for $150 currently (there is a rebate as well). However, spending an extra $70 on the motherboard for what? This Asus board easily does 4ghz (my goal) on air with the i5 760. Being a media pc, I will never be adding additional video cards (sli or crossfire), and although the Maximus has onboard X-FI sound (better than the realtek on the P7H55), I use HDMI out via video card to my receiver so not really relevant.

The Maximus sure does look nice though


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I almost bought the Maximus too. Canada Computers is selling it for $150 currently (there is a rebate as well). However, spending an extra $70 on the motherboard for what? This Asus board easily does 4ghz (my goal) on air with the i5 760. Being a media pc, I will never be adding additional video cards (sli or crossfire), and although the Maximus has onboard X-FI sound (better than the realtek on the P7H55), I use HDMI out via video card to my receiver so not really relevant.

The Maximus sure does look nice though










Yeah I was looking at that board myself until I saw a deal on my w3520, after that naturally had to move up to x58 platform lol


----------



## stillrotarygod

hey guys i,ve benn thinking of water cooling my i3 in my vulcan, but i wanna keep everything in the case and also cheap... Lol. so ive been thinking of getting the ocz hydroflow block $25 on amazon, and a black ice micro 80mm radiator $29. i can mount the radiator on the rear exhuast fan w/ push pull xiggy 80mm.

do you think the radiator will be enough or should i say "better" than my current xiggy HDT-SD964 w/ push pull for the i3 530 @ 4.4ghz w/ 1.4v


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stillrotarygod;12603703*
> hey guys i,ve benn thinking of water cooling my i3 in my vulcan, but i wanna keep everything in the case and also cheap... Lol. so ive been thinking of getting the ocz hydroflow block $25 on amazon, and a black ice micro 80mm radiator $29. i can mount the radiator on the rear exhuast fan w/ push pull xiggy 80mm.
> 
> do you think the radiator will be enough or should i say "better" than my current xiggy HDT-SD964 w/ push pull for the i3 530 @ 4.4ghz w/ 1.4v


wouldn't an H50 be ok for your application? and that fits inside the case up front for the radiator?


----------



## stillrotarygod

i already have a 120mm radiator infront cooling my graphics cards. i want to add the cpu to the loop.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stillrotarygod;12604201*
> i already have a 120mm radiator infront cooling my graphics cards. i want to add the cpu to the loop.


oh my bad my friend...
I've been looking at so many builds... even here in this thread i get lost









looks sweet!


----------



## t77snapshot

I love this case and was thinking about getting one, but I dislike the all mesh side panel. If I were to get another left-side panel and flip it, do you think it would fit? My reason for doing this is for a quieter setup and less dust intake.


----------



## stillrotarygod

@Sohryu76

so do you think that the 80mm radiator with that block will do the job, better or equal to my current cooler. I could a 92mm radiator for a little increase in heat dissapation.


----------



## stillrotarygod

or mabye i can use an adapter to fit a 120mm radiator in the case.. hmmm its got me thinking.. but it will definitely restrict flow.


----------



## stillrotarygod

@t77snapshot
Quote:


> I love this case and was thinking about getting one, but I dislike the all mesh side panel. If I were to get another left-side panel and flip it, do you think it would fit? My reason for doing this is for a quieter setup and less dust intake


if it doesnt than im sure it would only need a little modification. removing the mesh is not that hard, and its easly replacable with plexi.


----------



## TheReciever

triple post >.>


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stillrotarygod;12604664*
> or mabye i can use an adapter to fit a 120mm radiator in the case.. hmmm its got me thinking.. but it will definitely restrict flow.


This will not work. Not enough room unless you take off the mesh and mod the side pannel


----------



## Robilar

Quick update on my Vulcan.

As most are aware, the NZXT branded FN-200RB fan (made to fit the Vulcan door and the Phantom), is pretty much a piece of junk. It makes clicking noises and is prone to bearing burn out.

I found a fan that fits perfectly in the case without any modifications.

The Antec Big Boy 200mm. Not only is it the perfect size, but it's also very powerful with a built in 3 level fan controller (at 3, it pushes a ton of air).

Bear in mind though it is 30mm thick and could interfere with larger tower coolers.

Also, it comes only with a 4 pin molex connection (and a very short wire...). It also does not include any mounting screws.

Picked one up at NCIX for $15.44

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=39147&vpn=Big%20Boy%20200&manufacture=Antec


----------



## Villosa

I was thinking about adding the Antec 200mm outside my case. Since I have the original grille from the 1200 case, it might not be so hard. It wont fit in my case though, it'll hit my tubing.


----------



## Robilar

Went with an H50 in the Vulcan.

Took a lot of finicky work to get it set up push-pull.

Add in the 200mm door fan and I'm pretty certain cooling will no longer be an issue.


----------



## tdbone1

i picked up a 1090T other day to go with my msi 890GMX-G65 MBoard and i am redoing my cooling

there are 3 led nzxt case fans in there (2) up top and (1) at bottom.

i want to get the rear exhaust fan (is it 140mm)?
i also am going to get the 200mm side panel case fan i believe.

anyhow is there a good cpu cooler that can push air down on my VRM`s on my mboard?

i used to like the duorb but i dont think that will work for cooling a 1090T

im looking to make this case quieter as the stock cpu fan is LOUD.

thanks


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12657730*
> i picked up a 1090T other day to go with my msi 890GMX-G65 MBoard and i am redoing my cooling
> 
> there are 3 led nzxt case fans in there (2) up top and (1) at bottom.
> 
> i want to get the rear exhaust fan (is it 140mm)?
> i also am going to get the 200mm side panel case fan i believe.
> 
> anyhow is there a good cpu cooler that can push air down on my VRM`s on my mboard?
> 
> i used to like the duorb but i dont think that will work for cooling a 1090T
> 
> im looking to make this case quieter as the stock cpu fan is LOUD.
> 
> thanks


The rear exhaust is 92mm

There are plenty of top down air coolers, however there is a limit to the size given how close to the top of the case the motherboard sits. VRM's rarely get too hot unless using extreme cooling and massive overclocks.

I'm selling a Thermalright Ultima 90i that I had in my Vulcan if you are interested.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12659969*
> The rear exhaust is 92mm
> 
> There are plenty of top down air coolers, however there is a limit to the size given how close to the top of the case the motherboard sits. VRM's rarely get too hot unless using extreme cooling and massive overclocks.
> 
> I'm selling a Thermalright Ultima 90i that I had in my Vulcan if you are interested.


my CNPS10X extreme is almost like yours but yours point to rear exhaust while mine points to the top fans.

yea no room for a 200mm fan (side fan if i was to get yours i think)


----------



## tdbone1

does anyone know what size the maximum height of a cooler can be used with the 200mm fan is also installed?

thanks


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12680620*
> does anyone know what size the maximum height of a cooler can be used with the 200mm fan is also installed?
> 
> thanks


I believe its 135mm. that that i think is within a mm of the cooler. so less than 130 would be best


----------



## tdbone1

i was hoping i could get a spin-q horizontal in there with the 200mm

are you sure its max is 135mm with the 200mm fan?

just double checking


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12681320*
> i was hoping i could get a spin-q horizontal in there with the 200mm
> 
> are you sure its max is 135mm with the 200mm fan?
> 
> just double checking


its something like 160 to 162mm... I will have to see if i can find the exact number for you...

I am going off memory... but I am sure.


----------



## tdbone1

is that with the nzxt 200mm side fan installed?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12682577*
> is that with the nzxt 200mm side fan installed?


no without the side fan... and i believe the side fan is 25mm that comes from NZXT


----------



## tdbone1

i would like something really cheap for a top-down air flow so it hits those VRM`s.
something quiet as the stock fan on this 1090T makes a whining noise and it is loud as my 5870`s....Almost









i have that 200mm fan coming so maybe that will be enough to quiet everything down without getting another cpu cooler but if it dont im going to need to get one.

not one for overclocking as this board isnt going to let my 1090T go past 3700mhz anyway....i usually just keep it at 3600 with 1.376Vcore so im not worried about getting a good overclock cooler i just want something that can blow air onto the VRM`s and work as good as the stock cooler but quieter

anyone have a suggestion for an el-cheapo top-down cooler?

i forgot to say thanks for the height info on the cooler that can be uesed


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12683167*
> i would like something really cheap for a top-down air flow so it hits those VRM`s.
> something quiet as the stock fan on this 1090T makes a whining noise and it is loud as my 5870`s....Almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have that 200mm fan coming so maybe that will be enough to quiet everything down without getting another cpu cooler but if it dont im going to need to get one.
> 
> not one for overclocking as this board isnt going to let my 1090T go past 3700mhz anyway....i usually just keep it at 3600 with 1.376Vcore so im not worried about getting a good overclock cooler i just want something that can blow air onto the VRM`s and work as good as the stock cooler but quieter
> 
> anyone have a suggestion for an el-cheapo top-down cooler?
> 
> i forgot to say thanks for the height info on the cooler that can be uesed


I can suggest a high quality top-down cooler









The Noctua C14


----------



## PixelFreakz

I have an idea for my h50 lol. Stay tuned. I had a revelation and hope that it works.
If it does... I'll be able to fit a 6990 length card with my H50...







I would not be upgrading until about 4-6 months from now, but I would get a Coolit Omni to cool the graphics... Talk about overkill








If it works... Pics soon


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12689814*
> I have an idea for my h50 lol. Stay tuned. I had a revelation and hope that it works.
> If it does... I'll be able to fit a 6990 length card with my H50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be upgrading until about 4-6 months from now, but I would get a Coolit Omni to cool the graphics... Talk about overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works... Pics soon


i been looking at water cooling for everything inc vcards to.
i have the xfx 5870 with the center fan so i dont know if its universal with those or not

the cpu would be easy to make quiet but the vcards are very difficult

my 200mm fan gets here monday so ups says.


----------



## tdbone1

is there any water color that can cool (2) xfx 5870 (center fan design) and the cpu?

i know the h50 and h70 and eco 120 can cool the cpu`s but what about the gpu`s?

i mean it dont make very good sense to just do it for the cpu when dual gpu`s are 3x louder then a cpu air cooler right?


----------



## TheReciever

There coming out with the gpu plates for closed loop systems, but I dont know how you can get an h50 and those plates running since they both run off 120 rads I believe.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Custom loop time if you want to WC 2x GPU's and a CPU.

Maybe a Rasa RX360 kit, but that won't fit in a Vulcan...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12681320*
> i was hoping i could get a spin-q horizontal in there with the 200mm
> 
> are you sure its max is 135mm with the 200mm fan?
> 
> just double checking


I can state for a fact that my Thermalright Ultima 90i cpu cooler will not fit in the case with the Antec Bigboy 200mm door fan installed.

The Ultima 90i is 139mm high. As such the cooler would have to be shorter than than by several mm.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12701668*
> I can state for a fact that my Thermalright Ultima 90i cpu cooler will not fit in the case with the Antec Bigboy 200mm door fan installed.
> 
> The Ultima 90i is 139mm high. As such the cooler would have to be shorter than than by several mm.


thank you for the help... is my memory of 135 wrong then? or is that about right then? maybe 130 to be safe?


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12702337*
> thank you for the help... is my memory of 135 wrong then? or is that about right then? maybe 130 to be safe?


someone said there is a 200mm fan that fits the side door that is 25mm thick i thought but i think its like $39.00 or something


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I know you could mod a Xigamtek/Corsaiar 200x20mm fan to fit, that'd be your best option.


----------



## tdbone1

i been looking for motherboards (micro-atx) that have crossfire and can overclock the 1090T (that means probably an 8pin 12v power connector) to my understanding
i have the 4pin connector type and i have been hearing terrible info about it when you overclock a 1090T or even if just turbo core kicks in and does its thing.

anyhow i got a question....well really two questions









1st:
is there a way i can get a crossfireX (3 16x slots for 3 5870`s) to fit in the case and still not look to bad?
if i moved the psu to the bottom front and had it exhausting to the front couldnt i make an extension that plugged into the psu (ext cord) and go to the back of the case where it was and i would still be able to get the 3rd 5870 to work in that bottom slot?

has anyone done this yet?

2nd:
crap i typed so long i forgot the 2nd one....grrrr i hate it when that happens.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12710509*
> i been looking for motherboards (micro-atx) that have crossfire and can overclock the 1090T (that means probably an 8pin 12v power connector) to my understanding
> i have the 4pin connector type and i have been hearing terrible info about it when you overclock a 1090T or even if just turbo core kicks in and does its thing.
> 
> anyhow i got a question....well really two questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st:
> is there a way i can get a crossfireX (3 16x slots for 3 5870`s) to fit in the case and still not look to bad?
> if i moved the psu to the bottom front and had it exhausting to the front couldnt i make an extension that plugged into the psu (ext cord) and go to the back of the case where it was and i would still be able to get the 3rd 5870 to work in that bottom slot?
> 
> has anyone done this yet?
> 
> 2nd:
> crap i typed so long i forgot the 2nd one....grrrr i hate it when that happens.


No one has done that yet...

You would have to mod the case so a standard ATX motherboard will fit, MATX motherboards only have 4 exspansion card slots.

You could move the PSU, and then route the cord to the back...

But that's a **** load of work and would need to be done very well, by an experienced modder... You up to the task?









I don't many, if any MATX AMD boards support crossfire... Unfortunetly Asus or DFI haven't made a "Gaming" Matx AMD motherboard.

Just remembered! DFI had one, from late April 2009. Have fun trying to get hold of one of those!


----------



## PixelFreakz

*As I promised at the beginning of the week...* *Pictures*.... This is how you *FIT* a 6990 length card in *WITH* a H50








(I'm just dreaming... I don't really have money for one... but hey, I can dream can't I?







)

I had to cut away at the motherboard tray as the rad would not fit with it there. Luckily, It was just in line with the cable management hole. Wires next to the PSU are a very tight fit and I don't know if I can fit any other power cables through the motherboard cable management hole. I probably will have to route them around, but I doubt that I will have to throw any more cables into the mix. My orange fan is finally where I wanted it on the front and it makes my rig look even more sexy.







Now I just have to mod some of the led's on the front panel to match the rest of the color scheme. Temps are... well I'm currently testing in LinX.. Highest temp as of now is 64C. Well, enough of me rambling... here they are: (the second and third pictures are sidewards, but you get the picture...







)


----------



## tdbone1

i have am amd 890gxm-g65 that has two 5870`s in crossfire at 8x 8x but i was thinking about adding one more...(performace goes up quite a bit for 3dmark`s and fps in gaming)
what i dont like about mine is i cant go past 3.6ghz with out blowing a VRM on my motherboard when i know this 1090T can do 4.2ghz or at least 4.0
there is an asus motherboard that does crossfire and has the 8pin cpu power connector but why overclock my 1090T if it only has 2 8x 8x for crossfire....
i mean my system isnt gonna to do much better if i cant add another 5870 for tri-fire or unless i sell the two 5870`s and get a gtx 580 (that dont bench as good as 2 5870`s) and then i would have to buy another one later.

that approach is kind of expensive.
i also thought about 2 (5970`s) for quad crossfire but those things are expensive also.

the cheapest way for me is to add another 5870 that i could prob get off ebay for $150 and another motherboard that has 3 16x slots AND that has an 8pin cpu power connector so i can OC up to 4.2ghz

i want to keep the Vulcan case...its great with that handle...but they should have made it fit the water color that could mount up there...i think its a 240 or something.

i need to research some full atx motherboards that were made to fit in a m-atx case.
this might be fun


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12711388*
> i have am amd 890gxm-g65 that has two 5870`s in crossfire at 8x 8x but i was thinking about adding one more...(performace goes up quite a bit for 3dmark`s and fps in gaming)
> what i dont like about mine is i cant go past 3.6ghz with out blowing a VRM on my motherboard when i know this 1090T can do 4.2ghz or at least 4.0
> there is an asus motherboard that does crossfire and has the 8pin cpu power connector but why overclock my 1090T if it only has 2 8x 8x for crossfire....
> i mean my system isnt gonna to do much better if i cant add another 5870 for tri-fire or unless i sell the two 5870`s and get a gtx 580 (that dont bench as good as 2 5870`s) and then i would have to buy another one later.
> 
> that approach is kind of expensive.
> i also thought about 2 (5970`s) for quad crossfire but those things are expensive also.
> 
> the cheapest way for me is to add another 5870 that i could prob get off ebay for $150 and another motherboard that has 3 16x slots AND that has an 8pin cpu power connector so i can OC up to 4.2ghz
> 
> i want to keep the Vulcan case...its great with that handle...but they should have made it fit the water color that could mount up there...i think its a 240 or something.
> 
> i need to research some full atx motherboards that were made to fit in a m-atx case.
> this might be fun


This case can fit a max of 2 graphics cards unless you mod it somehow. I dont see how you would place the psu if you were to fit an ATX board in this case though... The screw placement is the same across all atx form factors.. uATX included. If you want to trifire. The only way would be to get a 5970 and x fire it with one of your 5870s on your board. You would run at x8x8 still, which I see as inefficient. What do you need more than 2x5870's for? Unless youre running eyefinity on like 6 screens that should be more than enough at almost any res.


----------



## Robilar

Here are my final pics. I'm officially done upgrading this case (for now....)

Specs: i5 760 (running at 3.8ghz at 1.22 vcore),Asus P7H55-M Pro motherboard, 2x2 GB G.Skill ripjaws, XFX 5770, Enermax Liberty 500w, A pair of 1 TB Western Digital hard drives.

Cooling: 2x 120mm top exhaust fans, rear 92mm exhaust fan, door, 200mm intake fan, front has my Corsair H50 with push-pull fans.

Temps top out at 59C under prime.Testing video card with Furmark (stock is 850/1200 on the 5770).

GPU tops out at 66C with fan set to a modest 55%.


----------



## tdbone1

is there an easy way to remove the hard drive cage?
i have an ssd and i mounted it up with the dvd burner at the top
even if i get another ssd there is still room up top.

the reason i ask is:
my 2 5870`s go under that bottom plate of the hard drive cage and i cant get the coolant lines in between the card and the cage if i was to get an h70 and put at the bottom of case.

i seen a picture of someone removing it in this thread but they never said how they did it.

i think its held on by alot of rivets.
one more thing.
i am thinking about flipping my bottom front case fan around so it pushes air from inside the case to outside the case.
would it make sense to make bigger holes in front of that case fan so it can vent better or is it good enough?
i just have the nzxt led 120mm fan there.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12714956*
> is there an easy way to remove the hard drive cage?
> i have an ssd and i mounted it up with the dvd burner at the top
> even if i get another ssd there is still room up top.
> 
> the reason i ask is:
> my 2 5870`s go under that bottom plate of the hard drive cage and i cant get the coolant lines in between the card and the cage if i was to get an h70 and put at the bottom of case.
> 
> i seen a picture of someone removing it in this thread but they never said how they did it.
> 
> i think its held on by alot of rivets.
> one more thing.
> i am thinking about flipping my bottom front case fan around so it pushes air from inside the case to outside the case.
> would it make sense to make bigger holes in front of that case fan so it can vent better or is it good enough?
> i just have the nzxt led 120mm fan there.


If you have an intake fan on the side panel go for it... if not... then no.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12714956*
> is there an easy way to remove the hard drive cage?
> i have an ssd and i mounted it up with the dvd burner at the top
> even if i get another ssd there is still room up top.
> 
> the reason i ask is:
> my 2 5870`s go under that bottom plate of the hard drive cage and i cant get the coolant lines in between the card and the cage if i was to get an h70 and put at the bottom of case.
> 
> i seen a picture of someone removing it in this thread but they never said how they did it.
> 
> i think its held on by alot of rivets.
> one more thing.
> i am thinking about flipping my bottom front case fan around so it pushes air from inside the case to outside the case.
> would it make sense to make bigger holes in front of that case fan so it can vent better or is it good enough?
> i just have the nzxt led 120mm fan there.


The hard drive cage is very easy to remove. It is held by 4 screws.


----------



## Lettuceman

Can you guys tell me how loud your systems get?
I've been eying this case, thinking of maybe going mATX, but I'm not sure how the noise factor is.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;12717462*
> Can you guys tell me how loud your systems get?
> I've been eying this case, thinking of maybe going mATX, but I'm not sure how the noise factor is.


very quiet... I will post a video tomorrow...


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12715286*
> The hard drive cage is very easy to remove. It is held by 4 screws.


are you sure?
it looks like i see 4 rivets on each side going from bottom to top (hooking it to the dvd burner cage.
and then more rivets connecting it to front of case (i thought)

could you tell me where the screws are that you are talking about?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12717932*
> are you sure?
> it looks like i see 4 rivets on each side going from bottom to top (hooking it to the dvd burner cage.
> and then more rivets connecting it to front of case (i thought)
> 
> could you tell me where the screws are that you are talking about?


oh you mean the 3.5 inch bays...
that is different than the hard drive cage at the bottom of the case.

those are, in fact, riveted in.break out the Dremmel.


----------



## tdbone1

yea the 3.5" bay

crap do i really want to do this?
got to take everything out if i do.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;12717462*
> Can you guys tell me how loud your systems get?
> I've been eying this case, thinking of maybe going mATX, but I'm not sure how the noise factor is.


It mainly depends on your fans. If you put a delta in there... HOLY HELL.















Otherwise. if your fan is below about 35db rating, it should be no louder than a vornado fan(one of those house fans) on medium. All depends on your parts. Watercooling can make your case really silent.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12718539*
> yea the 3.5" bay
> 
> crap do i really want to do this?
> got to take everything out if i do.


yes you must take it all out if you want to do that...
i missed exactly why you want to remove it... no room?


----------



## tdbone1

i believe the corsair hoses that go straight to the cpu go under the bay and above the top of the vcard from the pictures i see in this thread.

the eco looks even worse.....the corsair one of the lines looks like it could go on the outside of the vcard (like in between the vcard and sidepanel) and then to the cpu but the line that is furthest away from the side panel where the 200mm fan goes dont look like it can do that.

i was thinking i might have to remove the 3.5" bay to fit the lines in


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12718634*
> yes you must take it all out if you want to do that...
> i missed exactly why you want to remove it... no room?


I removed mine, needed the space.

But I also plan to use a little of that space for adding 6 2.5 hdd's


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12721059*
> I removed mine, needed the space.
> 
> But I also plan to use a little of that space for adding 6 2.5 hdd's


that is alot of hdds in one little space...


----------



## Hxrxld

Sup! Just got my NZXT Vulcan.. Working on it right now.. Should be ready to rock & roll by the beginning of April! Here are some pics..


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12721192*
> that is alot of hdds in one little space...


Oh trust me. That will fit easily. I have 4 in my raid bay in one 5.25" bay. 6 is possible. Good luck with the cable management though TheReciever. That is my one gripe about this case. Other than that... It's perfecto!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12724195*
> Oh trust me. That will fit easily. I have 4 in my raid bay in one 5.25" bay. 6 is possible. Good luck with the cable management though TheReciever. That is my one gripe about this case. Other than that... It's perfecto!


I had issues with cable management as well.

I had to actually zip tie my H50 hoses down so that they didn't bang into the door fan. Also, huge snarl up where I moved the two hard drives. Literally no other way to run the cables if you don't use the bottom hdd cage.


----------



## Ruckol1

What would be great in the Vulcan (2) if one does ever come along some day would be the option to have the HDD racks moved slightly to the left. (In Robiliar's above pictures it would be between the H50, PSU and below the GPU). So that would could still use a front-mounting radiator as well as keep our 3.25 bay's clear. It would also tidy many cases because of the power/sata cables on everyones HD's making their insides look less pretty


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12735204*
> I had issues with cable management as well.
> 
> I had to actually zip tie my H50 hoses down so that they didn't bang into the door fan. Also, huge snarl up where I moved the two hard drives. Literally no other way to run the cables if you don't use the bottom hdd cage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12736564*
> What would be great in the Vulcan (2) if one does ever come along some day would be the option to have the HDD racks moved slightly to the left. (In Robiliar's above pictures it would be between the H50, PSU and below the GPU). So that would could still use a front-mounting radiator as well as keep our 3.25 bay's clear. It would also tidy many cases because of the power/sata cables on everyones HD's making their insides look less pretty


It would be great in the Vulcan 2 if they added a 120mm fan slot on the bottom, and raised the two 120mm slots so that you could actually have room between the 8 pin cpu connector and the top fans so you could possibly run an internal 240 rad. This would give the option to top mount the H50/H60/H70. That would give enough height to fit another 3.5" bay or two for 3.5hdds and just have them as internal bays. The purpose of the 120 bottom mount would be for H50 rad or 2x120mm Coolit Omni/Asetek gpu rads for high end GPU cooling. They could also just serve as extra airflow for the GPU's. Make the case alittle longer so it keeps its squarish side shape and so cable management isnt soo tight between 120 rads and the psu, allowing for longer better quality PSU's like 1200 watt length. Adding length would help their sleeved psu cable sales as well. Only downside is it will increase in size limiting portability, but if you want greater portability, go with the original vulcan. Greater size means more room to hide cables though. Just my
















Maybe I should work for NZXT's design department and show them what us "enthusiasts" actually need








edit: if you need some pictures to understand. Hope these help lol.


----------



## Korlus

Hey guys. I thought I'd help out a bit with anyone looking to run an AMD rig in a Vulcan and do crossfire.

The MSI 890GXM-G65 is a good motherboard, but it only has four phase power. That means low-voltage overclocks, and stay away from 6-core processors and overclocking. There are plenty of reports of 6 cores completely killing the board even with no overclock.

There are one or two other motherboards around that support x8/x8 crossfire, but I have only seen them for sale in America. There was one DFI board. I do not know how many power phases they have, but for a six core processor, you'll generally want 8+2, or more power phases. I don't think I've seen a mATX AMD motherboard with that, so I just stuck to a quad core that I'm running at a very low voltage overclock.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12724195*
> Oh trust me. That will fit easily. I have 4 in my raid bay in one 5.25" bay. 6 is possible. Good luck with the cable management though TheReciever. That is my one gripe about this case. Other than that... It's perfecto!


well to be quite honest I plan to use 10 HDD's and one SSD  Cable Management is already a nightmare with the lengths that are currently in place, so resizing the cables is absolutely required. I will be using the following bays:

For (4)1TB Drives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998143

For (4)500GB/128GB SSD drives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998144

PCI Sata Controller Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132026

I will have to mod the bays together, likely with rivets. One will fit the bottom 5.25 bay while the other will be facing the mesh door.

Why not use both 5.25 bays? Im already using the top bay for my fan controller, and will not part with it as I need it for the 360/120 Radiator cooling as I will finally have my 1650 yate's tomorrow









I plan to use an Asus External Drive and somehow attach it to the back case door, I was thinking super glue as an easy solution, but then I would never be able to get it off, and I may want to repaint in the future. I will be using this drive to exact:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135236

I will also be expanding my loop tremendously in ths ame break down lol.

nateman_doo of the EVGA forums has crafted a MOBO waterblock as anyone with my board will know the NB gets ridiculously hot.

I will be grabbing another 480 for SLI and waterblocks for both cards.

Also grabbing another 240 rad to include in the loop as well.

Also since a friend on a TS3 server is sending me some cat5e cable, I can get off this crappy wireless card and get something for the pci-e x1 slot, we'll see what happens though

if anyone has suggestions I would love to hear them lol, this will be a challenge to say the least, but thats what makes mATX so much fun









All this will be happening in July, so for now its just planning and getting measurements and supplies here and there.

EDIT: Just found a good raid card for the pci-e x1 slot, looks promising









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816115029&cm_re=PCI_x1_sata-_-16-115-029-_-Product


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korlus;12738512*
> There are one or two other motherboards around that support x8/x8 crossfire, but I have only seen them for sale in America. There was one DFI board. I do not know how many power phases they have, but for a six core processor, you'll generally want 8+2, or more power phases. *I don't think I've seen a mATX AMD motherboard with that*, so I just stuck to a quad core that I'm running at a very low voltage overclock.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131658&Tpk=asus%20rampage%20iii%20gene

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130227&Tpk=msi%20x58m

i think they have 8 phase power BUT one of the pics show a plug in 4 of the holes of the 8 pin connector

both at 16x 16x i think so true sli/crossfire

i really want that asus


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;12748638*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131658&Tpk=asus%20rampage%20iii%20gene
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130227&Tpk=msi%20x58m
> 
> i think they have 8 phase power BUT one of the pics show a plug in 4 of the holes of the 8 pin connector
> 
> both at 16x 16x i think so true sli/crossfire
> 
> i really want that asus


sorry but these are x58 boards, not AM3


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*


sorry but these are x58 boards, not AM3


Fail soo hard... Thats what happens when you don't read the whole post...

/Not to the post im qouting, the one it qouted!!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## bradcsti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


It would be great in the Vulcan 2 if they added a 120mm fan slot on the bottom, and raised the two 120mm slots so that you could actually have room between the 8 pin cpu connector and the top fans so you could possibly run an internal 240 rad. This would give the option to top mount the H50/H60/H70. That would give enough height to fit another 3.5" bay or two for 3.5hdds and just have them as internal bays. The purpose of the 120 bottom mount would be for H50 rad or 2x120mm Coolit Omni/Asetek gpu rads for high end GPU cooling. They could also just serve as extra airflow for the GPU's. Make the case alittle longer so it keeps its squarish side shape and so cable management isnt soo tight between 120 rads and the psu, allowing for longer better quality PSU's like 1200 watt length. Adding length would help their sleeved psu cable sales as well. Only downside is it will increase in size limiting portability, but if you want greater portability, go with the original vulcan. Greater size means more room to hide cables though. Just my
















Maybe I should work for NZXT's design department and show them what us "enthusiasts" actually need








edit: if you need some pictures to understand. Hope these help lol.



















PixelFreakz: That setup is sweet with the radiator on the bottom of the case like that. Do you happen to have any pics of what you did you allow air to pass through the bottom of the case in that area? I am thinking about going that route now that I have seen it so nicely executed.


----------



## Sohryu76

So a 120mm Rad in the back of the case would not work with this?
(like an H50 or H60)
I think someone said that wouldnt work


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12893364*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a 120mm Rad in the back of the case would not work with this?
> (like an H50 or H60)
> I think someone said that wouldnt work


It would most likely be too wide. (I have one of those adapters, too - used it with a MyOpenPC Dragon Bench) You're better off mounting the radiator in the front 120mm fan bay (H50)


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12893364*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a 120mm Rad in the back of the case would not work with this?
> (like an H50 or H60)
> I think someone said that wouldnt work


Yeah, looking at the back mount right now it looks like something mouted ontop of that would probably conflict with either the motherboard I/O's, the LED button, or the edge where you slide the panel back onto.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;12909333*
> Yeah, looking at the back mount right now it looks like something mouted ontop of that would probably conflict with either the motherboard I/O's, the LED button, or the edge where you slide the panel back onto.


the LED button was removed from my case... Do Not Want..
But I will have to do some measurements... I am thinking about putting a 92mm fan as a pull against the case... the adapter then the actual radiator and fan as a push pull set up...

I will do the measurements and do the experiment... if it fails someone here will get a good deal on an H60


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12909235*
> It would most likely be too wide. (I have one of those adapters, too - used it with a MyOpenPC Dragon Bench) You're better off mounting the radiator in the front 120mm fan bay (H50)


and the radiator hoses will be ok length-wise since it has to go OVER the graphics card because the graphics card goes to under the 3.5" bays... right?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey guys, got my vulcan today...

Already started painting it white, all the grill material is now white. Looks soooo gewd.

Now it will go nicely with my white/black build in it!

Pics after the side grill is dry.

EDIT: Pictures!




























All taken on my mobile phone... Excuse the quality.

Next purchase will be an AX850 to go with a 6990 or 590.

Add me to the club.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Add me to vulcan club... no pics yet... but will post when I get system up to par... (ie celan and wire mangement in place


----------



## TheReciever

PAINT THAT DVD DRIVE WHITE TOO DAMN IT!

nice job though, was thinking of doing something similar before I went my route


----------



## TARRCO

Holy crap I have to add like 100 people haha. Shouldn't of been away for that long







***.


----------



## TheReciever

yeah man, where you been? lol


----------



## 5.8Ghz

Well, after a month of sitting and looking at a dead motherboard, my Vulcan lives again. Got my replacement Sandy Bridge motherboard and put her back together. I didn't even have to rebuild my RAID arrays and re-install Windows. It saw them and just hooked right up.







Windows did fuss at not being "Genuine." But, phone call to the activation number and some number typing into my droid got that taken care of. I don't see my name on the list of club members. Is mine not cool enough because it only has a GT430 in it?









Stephen


----------



## TheReciever

no, the OP hasnt been around in quite some time, I dont think even im on the list though that may have changed as the OP just came back I think? lol we'll see


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


no, the OP hasnt been around in quite some time, I dont think even im on the list though that may have changed as the OP just came back I think? lol we'll see


There is about 50 pages worth ahah, and my net is capped. This is going to be a pain -.-


----------



## TheReciever

lol,


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12920438*
> PAINT THAT DVD DRIVE WHITE TOO DAMN IT!
> 
> nice job though, was thinking of doing something similar before I went my route


Thanks man,

I was thinking bout painting the whole thing or just the drive tray and the button?

What you guys reckon?

Edit: Painted dvd drive tray, and my old 4870. Looks awesome, thinking about making a build log because its gonna be a pretty extensive build eventually.


----------



## Lawliet

Add me to the vulcan club


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12926400*
> Thanks man,
> 
> I was thinking bout painting the whole thing or just the drive tray and the button?
> 
> What you guys reckon?
> 
> Edit: Painted dvd drive tray, and my old 4870. Looks awesome, thinking about making a build log because its gonna be a pretty extensive build eventually.


Build logs are nice









RED! Finally another red vulcan! and I like the swapped doors, very nice


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawliet;12930690*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the vulcan club


fantastic job! You just saved a Vulcan case from being sold







I'll keep it and try to paint it as well. Was it hard? What were the preparations? And the paint?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iozeg;12932645*
> fantastic job! You just saved a Vulcan case from being sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep it and try to paint it as well. Was it hard? What were the preparations? And the paint?


if you are going to do any real painting job, you should always remove any old paint from the surface you are going to attempt to paint. This usually means, but is not limited to sanding, washing, then doing a quick resand to make sure you are on bare metal, and that the surface is ready to accept paint under the directions of the paint can itself.

and it looks like he also took the whole thing part as far as it would go and painted it piece by piece then reassembled. The smart way to paint anything.


----------



## Lawliet

Quote:


> RED! Finally another red vulcan! and I like the swapped doors, very nice


Thanks... I'll post more pics later







Quote:


> fantastic job! You just saved a Vulcan case from being sold I'll keep it and try to paint it as well. Was it hard? What were the preparations? And the paint?


Quote:


> if you are going to do any real painting job, you should always remove any old paint from the surface you are going to attempt to paint. This usually means, but is not limited to sanding, washing, then doing a quick resand to make sure you are on bare metal, and that the surface is ready to accept paint under the directions of the paint can itself.
> 
> and it looks like he also took the whole thing part as far as it would go and painted it piece by piece then reassembled. The smart way to paint anything.


Thank you, for explaining. I didn't do the paint job, I had it powdercoated.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawliet;12938580*
> Thanks... I'll post more pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for explaining. I didn't do the paint job, I had it powdercoated.


Please tell me if you know of course - how was the front panel powdercoated - I thought that the pieces are first pre-warmed up to some quite serious temperatures and the front panel is plastic







Or is there some other way to do it?


----------



## Lawliet

Quote:


> Please tell me if you know of course - how was the front panel powdercoated - I thought that the pieces are first pre-warmed up to some quite serious temperatures and the front panel is plastic Or is there some other way to do it?


yeah only the front panel is not powdercoated.. it is coated first with a white primer then a spraypaint of signal red


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Okay getting ready to replace stock HSF need suugestions on size of hsf to purchass. Budget calls for $60
ty

edit: I am leaning twords noctua nh-u9b se2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016


----------



## MConstantine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy;12986645*
> Okay getting ready to replace stock HSF need suugestions on size of hsf to purchass. Budget calls for $60
> ty
> 
> edit: I am leaning twords noctua nh-u9b se2
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016


I went with the Antec Kuhler H20 620. It's a perfect fit for the case and I managed to overlock my Core i7 950 to 4GHz and idles at 45C and Max at 85C on full load.

It may be a little over your budget but it's well worth the extra price.

Look for my post on this thread on how I fit it.

GL


----------



## skwannabe

I got my Vulcan yesterday and placed it together. Just wondering how people got their Cooler Masters Hyper 212 plus to face vertical pushing air to the end of the case's exhaust fan?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;13008609*
> I got my Vulcan yesterday and placed it together. Just wondering how people got their Cooler Masters Hyper 212 plus to face vertical pushing air to the end of the case's exhaust fan?


I didn't have an issue with doing that. I just tried it and it worked.
I wanted to point it so the fan would blow up, but my RAM got in the way.


----------



## skwannabe

So its faced vertical, pushing air out to the 80 mm fan? Mines facing horizontally pushing air to the top 120mm fan


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;13014127*
> So its faced vertical, pushing air out to the 80 mm fan? Mines facing horizontally pushing air to the top 120mm fan


yeah mine is pushing out the 80mm vents.


----------



## skwannabe

!!! What~

Hmm and you're using the motherboard stand offs right? Wow what am I doing wrong..?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;13015084*
> !!! What~
> 
> Hmm and you're using the motherboard stand offs right? Wow what am I doing wrong..?


it might be the way you have your X bars opened...
I'm not really sure how to describe it, but they can be opened and turned different ways...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey guys started my build log!

But i also contacted NZXT and they are sending me a new front panel totally free, great customer support!


----------



## skwannabe

After readjusting the X bars, I still wasn't able to get enough clearance to put the cooler master hyper 212 plus face vertically; pushing air out to the 80mm fan.

Anyone got any close up pictures of their set up?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;13031547*
> After readjusting the X bars, I still wasn't able to get enough clearance to put the cooler master hyper 212 plus face vertically; pushing air out to the 80mm fan.
> 
> Anyone got any close up pictures of their set up?


I'll post tomorrow
before i turn my PC on i will take pictures


----------



## cinnamonbits

I want to start off by apologizing for the quality of this photo. I used my phone to take it.

I just finished this build today and I wanted to upload an image. I'm really excited because I absolutely love this chassis. Hope you guys like it!

View attachment 204621


Edit: Off the top of anyone's head, where would you guys recommend that I pick up an SLI bridge? For some reason the P8P67-M Pro I bought didn't come with an SLI bridge. I suspect that the guy I bought it from on ebay already took it out to sell in a separate auction.


----------



## TheReciever

460 sli makes that a beastly performer









my idea's have changed to include other things, you guys would be proud lol


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cinnamonbits;13054719*
> I want to start off by apologizing for the quality of this photo. I used my phone to take it.
> 
> I just finished this build today and I wanted to upload an image. I'm really excited because I absolutely love this chassis. Hope you guys like it!
> 
> View attachment 204621
> 
> 
> Edit: Off the top of anyone's head, where would you guys recommend that I pick up an SLI bridge? For some reason the P8P67-M Pro I bought didn't come with an SLI bridge. I suspect that the guy I bought it from on ebay already took it out to sell in a separate auction.


Wow man nice build!

Just gotta ask chu a question... What colour is the PCB of the p67m-Pro?

From the looks of reviews and other pictures it looks brown?

Anyways, congrats on the new build!


----------



## cinnamonbits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Wow man nice build!

Just gotta ask chu a question... What colour is the PCB of the p67m-Pro?

From the looks of reviews and other pictures it looks brown?

Anyways, congrats on the new build!


Thanks!









It is indeed brown.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cinnamonbits*


Thanks!









It is indeed brown.


and actually the P8P67-M PRO does not come with an SLI bridge... weird huh?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cinnamonbits;13055265*
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed brown.


Thanks for the info man!

Bit of a turn off for a Black and White build. Hahaha, i'll have to wait for the EVGA P67 Micro.


----------



## cinnamonbits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13056089*
> and actually the P8P67-M PRO does not come with an SLI bridge... weird huh?


*sigh* Such a bummer. Any idea where I could get another SLI bridge?

Edit: Just ordered one off of eBay. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## manching

Quote:


> and actually the P8P67-M PRO does not come with an SLI bridge... weird huh?


i thought it was always included in the video card and not in the motherboard. just to my cents.

good morning vulcan users!!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching;13078110*
> i thought it was always included in the video card and not in the motherboard. just to my cents.
> 
> good morning vulcan users!!!


Yer +1 here.

I know some do, but i dont expect one with my motherboard


----------



## Turbobutts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manching*


i thought it was always included in the video card and not in the motherboard. just to my cents.


For some reason graphics card vendors are cheapskates as well and often don't even include SLI bridges with high end Geforce cards. On the other hand I can almost build a fort from leftover Crossfire bridges because they come with even the most basic cards like the 5770.

Also I've pretty much settled on a Vulcan for my next build so I'm gonna be a future member of the club. Yay for me (and for you guys of course)!
This is what I'm planning my Vulcan to look like.










Has a Stormtrooper-esque feeling to it from the looks, and I'm gonna try to continue the black, white and red theme on the inside with parts in black and white (hopefully I can find a good mainboard that's not brown/black and blue) and lighting in red. I'll probably also replace the relatively tight mesh on the side by more open mesh like you probably know from rabbit cages (click for pic), painted in black of course. I'm not gonna get the parts until early July anyway so it's gonna house either a 2500K or one of the new Zambezis and also an overclocked 560 or unlocked 6950 with a duplicate following in about a year for SLI or CFX as I'm currently a bit short on budget and also don't really need all the power at the moment.

Edit: I might go as far as giving it an all-around Star Wars theme. Concept looks really good to me so far.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbobutts;13110335*
> For some reason graphics card vendors are cheapskates as well and often don't even include SLI bridges with high end Geforce cards. On the other hand I can almost build a fort from leftover Crossfire bridges because they come with even the most basic cards like the 5770.
> 
> Also I've pretty much settled on a Vulcan for my next build so I'm gonna be a future member of the club. Yay for me (and for you guys of course)!
> This is what I'm planning my Vulcan to look like.
> 
> (pic snipped)
> 
> Has a Stormtrooper-esque feeling to it from the looks, and I'm gonna try to continue the black, white and red theme on the inside with parts in black and white (hopefully I can find a good mainboard that's not brown/black and blue) and lighting in red. I'll probably also replace the relatively tight mesh on the side by more open mesh like you probably know from rabbit cages (click for pic), painted in black of course. I'm not gonna get the parts until early July anyway so it's gonna house either a 2500K or one of the new Zambezis and also an overclocked 560 or unlocked 6950 with a duplicate following in about a year for SLI or CFX as I'm currently a bit short on budget and also don't really need all the power at the moment.
> 
> Edit: I might go as far as giving it an all-around Star Wars theme. Concept looks really good to me so far.
> 
> (pic snipped)


Do it! That looks super slick. I'd almost suggest green acrylic instead of red for the activity lighting to match the TIE Fighter blaster color.


----------



## Turbobutts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;13128856*
> Do it! That looks super slick. I'd almost suggest green acrylic instead of red for the activity lighting to match the TIE Fighter blaster color.


Thanks for the kind words. I'd love to change the lighting theme from red to something else simply because I just cannot find a good mATX mainboard in said color scheme (will hopefully change when some more P67 chipset boards come out, or at the latest when the AM3+ boards come). It'd be much easier to do everything in black, white and blue simply to match the mainboard but I find that only red goes well with black and white. I went back to Photoshop and fiddled with some dials and found that if I wanted to use green I'd have to change the whole theme to black, grey and green to go with the TIE look but then it'd majorly miss some of that nice contrast it had before. I'd also like to try out an X-Wing look in light grey and red with lots of scratches and dirty spots but it's really hard to visualize that in Photoshop, and I'm not much of an airbrusher anyway. I'd already be happy if repainting the front turns out good and doesn't end in a total mess. Anyway I still have some time to make my mind up and I'm sure that I'll have one or another good thought popping up. The only thing I'm sad about is that I don't have money for dual graphics cards from the start and that watercooling is way out of my league as well, otherwise I'd have some fancy white tube business going on, and a shiny reservoir on top of the case between the handle and the front panel plugs. I can already see it in my mind but it'll never come to life like that. Anyway good night to you, sirs.

Post scriptum: One question for clarification: In the nice front LED bar what's the source of the color? The LED itself or the acrylic? Or long question short, what would I have to change to modify the coloring?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbobutts;13129352*
> 
> Post scriptum: One question for clarification: In the nice front LED bar what's the source of the color? The LED itself or the acrylic? Or long question short, what would I have to change to modify the coloring?


there are 2 LEDs in it


----------



## Lawliet

update


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cinnamonbits*


I want to start off by apologizing for the quality of this photo. I used my phone to take it.

I just finished this build today and I wanted to upload an image. I'm really excited because I absolutely love this chassis. Hope you guys like it!

Attachment 204621

Edit: Off the top of anyone's head, where would you guys recommend that I pick up an SLI bridge? For some reason the P8P67-M Pro I bought didn't come with an SLI bridge. I suspect that the guy I bought it from on ebay already took it out to sell in a separate auction.










Nice. How's your temp with the 460s sitting right next to each other?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


After readjusting the X bars, I still wasn't able to get enough clearance to put the cooler master hyper 212 plus face vertically; pushing air out to the 80mm fan.

Anyone got any close up pictures of their set up?


forgot i had this









CM 212+ blowing out the back


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawliet;13131879*
> update
> *snip*


RED!







red Vulcan FTW!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13132273*
> forgot i had this
> 
> CM 212+ blowing out the back


Dude that is awesome










Was there any sag from the direct CuII?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13136837*
> RED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red Vulcan FTW!
> 
> Dude that is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there any sag from the direct CuII?


there was... guy was heavy... I had to use the power cables to keep it level.
I actually pulled it out because I had issues with it, and now I want something not as heavy... (and will let me SLI in the future)
but the super big heat sink + the metal shroud + metal backplate gave it some weight.
But it was cool and quiet.
But I am thinking now a 6950 (unlocked)
or 6970
or GTX 560/570 for SLI
(looking to see what i can get a great deal on... the 69xx scale really well in X-Fire.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


forgot i had this









CM 212+ blowing out the back


Thanks for the picture!

Heres mine. I think its my MB thats preventing me to adjust it to push towards the 80mm fan







I'm almost done sleeving the 24-pin of my psu. Then its off to the 6-pin gpu cable!....


----------



## PriestOfSin

Well, I sold my last Vulcan build in favor of something of the X58 variety. I'll be using an old 920 chip that I purchased when they first came out and never did anything with.

I'll be slamming 4 HDDs in this thing (3 spindle, 1 SSD), so I'm looking forward to getting it done. But I hit a snag...

Oh Megahalems...










WHY YOU NO FIT... Q.Q










Anyone got suggestions on a CPU cooler? If not, I'll likely just go get another Noctua NHC12P-SE14.


----------



## Sohryu76

a small section of the design going into the Window that i cut in my Vulcan...


----------



## greenrich182

well it's not ready but....i'm still working on it!!! as well as i did no cable management because i just switched the mainboard today...and had no time left for all the other things


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greenrich182*


well it's not ready but....i'm still working on it!!! as well as i did no cable management because i just switched the mainboard today...and had no time left for all the other things 


Ahahahahahah!!! Looks good.

Great minds think alike huh? Check out my "Albus Lividus" build log in my sig.


----------



## greenrich182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13273847*
> Ahahahahahah!!! Looks good.
> 
> Great minds think alike huh? Check out my "Albus Lividus" build log in my sig.


naiiiis done.... it's like two idiots have had the same idea 
you can also check out for more pictures http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/137472-moddingvorschlaege-fuer-nzxt-vulcan.html


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greenrich182*


naiiiis done.... it's like two idiots have had the same idea  
you can also check out for more pictures http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ca...xt-vulcan.html












Exactly like that!

Hahaha, nice build.

Just wanted to say that NZXT customer support is awesome... Their sending me 4 fans and a replacement front panel for free.

Amazing.

Edit: Wasnt directed at the qouted post.


----------



## rsbx

I have the same problem... I want to know if my zalman cnps 7000 al-cu has any conflict with the top case fan using P5KPL-AM SE motherboard...


----------



## speedhunter

will h50 with 570 dcu ii fit this case?


----------



## TheReciever

h50 yes, gpu I dunno, I figure you just rout the hoses behind the card and the h50 in the front


----------



## PixelFreakz

If you mod it like mines. Sure it'll fit. If you don't the hoses are going to hit the front of the card. You could tuck them under the GPU but thats not fun to do... and it stresses your hoses. Just dont mod it to have a side window if you still want a fan on the side, over the gpu, because a 25mm fan will not fit. I just installed a 6970 Lightning, so its about the same size. Pics at the bottom. I gotta reinstall a fan somewhere because the card is running way hotter than normal now without a side fan.


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

Hello all! Newto these parts. I have been searching for an answer and this looks like the most reputable location to ask the question.

Just got a NZXT Vulcan case, w00t!

Could someone explain exactly how to hook up the fans so I can make use of the fan controller the case has? I searched online, here, and even watcehd a video but i cant get my fans to work at all. I know the PSU I was testing with works. I hope the fan controller on the case isnt bad. Could someone who has actually made use of the case fan controller help me out?









Thanks!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrunK Yard Hawg*


Hello all! Newto these parts. I have been searching for an answer and this looks like the most reputable location to ask the question.

Just got a NZXT Vulcan case, w00t!

Could someone explain exactly how to hook up the fans so I can make use of the fan controller the case has? I searched online, here, and even watcehd a video but i cant get my fans to work at all. I know the PSU I was testing with works. I hope the fan controller on the case isnt bad. Could someone who has actually made use of the case fan controller help me out?









Thanks!


Hook up your fans to the fan controller. The three pins ones with "1" or "2"









^ this image shows the PWR LED one. NOT THIS ONE.

Then plug a molex connector into the "Fan Controller" molex plug.










The "1" connectors are for the first fan control knob and "2" for the second.


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

Thanks for the quick help. I got it all worked out.

On another note I got a corsair H50 thinking it would fit in the back. There were pics linked to a thread here about it but the links are dead and just show photobucket logos.

I have seen pics elsewhere, though I cant remember where, where there was what looked like an H50 mounted on the back inside of the case.

Is it possible at all even with modding? I have seen "no" elswhere here but still I cant get over the image of the one I saw.


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrunK Yard Hawg*


Thanks for the quick help. I got it all worked out.

On another note I got a corsair H50 thinking it would fit in the back. There were pics linked to a thread here about it but the links are dead and just show photobucket logos.

I have seen pics elsewhere, though I cant remember where, where there was what looked like an H50 mounted on the back inside of the case.

Is it possible at all even with modding? I have seen "no" elswhere here but still I cant get over the image of the one I saw.


Ok, solved my own issue. According to the NZXT forums the cooler in the picture for the case at NZXT looks like a Corsair H50 because it is actually an OEM partner company of Corsair (and also Antec). The cooler in that picture at NZXT is a 92MM cooler OEM product.

Here is the link to the manufacturer:
http://www.asetek.com/


----------



## TheReciever

yes the h50 will fit, on the front


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

I really don't want to put it there. Wanted to leave the space open with just the one fan.

It's a shame that Asetek manufactures 92mm closed water cpu cooling systems but no one shelves them and asetek does not sell to end users.

Coolit makes the SCO C92 but they have none made and none in prduction yet they advertise them on thier site.

This is a small bump in the road. Guess i'll stick the stock fan on the CPU for now until I settle on something else.


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

Squeaky wheel gets the grease!

Just received this from Asetek regarding thier line of 92mm CPU coolers that are not offered for sale any where:

_What I have been doing is selling directly it direct on a case by case basis for $70 plus shipping. If you are in the US, the total would be $80. It does not include fans. If you want to do that, I can send you an invoice via Paypal.

-Zack_


----------



## TheReciever

Probably not worth the money, 80 bucks plus fans is rather much just for an exhaust cpu cooler, and only 92mm of thin rad to cool a cpu.

Probably better for HTPC systems, which explains the premium


----------



## Korlus

I'd just bite the bullet and put the H50's rad on the front.


----------



## Sohryu76

So I have an H60... and my idle temp was the same as with my 212+

my load temp was lower, which is the shiz-nit...

then I swapped my panels, and cut a window in the solid panel, and put an acrylic window in... and my temps jumped! I was pissed. But what can you do...

THAT is RIGHT! you can put in fans up top, which I was holding off on 'til i finished the repainting. (I haven't finished yet, but I put the fans in) and with the dual fans up top, my idle temp dropped from 27C to 24C. cannot complain ONE BIT!

Yay for CoolerMaster http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103090 x2! quiet, cool color, and dropping my temps another 3C!


----------



## Squiffy

Hey Sohryu76, I've been planning a build for a few days now and I was wondering if the H60 would fit in the front of the Vulcan in the same manner as the H50. Are the Hoses long enough? How tight is it to fit? Would you recommend the H60 as a cooler?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squiffy;13624428*
> Hey Sohryu76, I've been planning a build for a few days now and I was wondering if the H60 would fit in the front of the Vulcan in the same manner as the H50. Are the Hoses long enough? How tight is it to fit? Would you recommend the H60 as a cooler?


I like the H60. There is no issues with the hoses at all (I have a Direct CU II Asus GTX 560 ti)
You will, however, need a 4 pin PWM extension cable for the fan. Or, like in my case go with twin 3 pin fans, because I want green LEDs on my pull fan in a push/pull config.

The cable from the fan will not reach the CPU Header on my mATX board.


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

Cool, my 92mm came today and it isnt the thin one its pretty thick. Just trying to figure outhow to mount it and 2 fans all at one time.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunK Yard Hawg;13636943*
> Cool, my 92mm came today and it isnt the thin one its pretty thick. Just trying to figure outhow to mount it and 2 fans all at one time.


fan>case>rad>fan


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13591090*
> So I have an H60... and my idle temp was the same as with my 212+
> 
> my load temp was lower, which is the shiz-nit...
> 
> then I swapped my panels, and cut a window in the solid panel, and put an acrylic window in... and my temps jumped! I was pissed. But what can you do...
> 
> THAT is RIGHT! you can put in fans up top, which I was holding off on 'til i finished the repainting. (I haven't finished yet, but I put the fans in) and with the dual fans up top, my idle temp dropped from 27C to 24C. cannot complain ONE BIT!
> 
> Yay for CoolerMaster http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103090 x2! quiet, cool color, and dropping my temps another 3C!


I can guarantee you that those fans are not as quiet as advertised. However, if they were advertised with the correct stats, they're still some of the better case fans you can buy when it comes to CFM/dBA. They can move ALOT of air.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13655297*
> I can guarantee you that those fans are not as quiet as advertised. However, if they were advertised with the correct stats, they're still some of the better case fans you can buy when it comes to CFM/dBA. They can move ALOT of air.


I've learned from alot of playing around and reading other reviews. they are quieter if they are horizontal than they are if they are vertical.

as far as only being 19 dbA... i dont have a sound meter.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


I've learned from alot of playing around and reading other reviews. they are quieter if they are horizontal than they are if they are vertical.

as far as only being 19 dbA... i dont have a sound meter.


Not at full speed though.

I remember reading up on them, the 19dbA is minimum RPM's.

Still a good fan though.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Not at full speed though.

I remember reading up on them, the 19dbA is minimum RPM's.

Still a good fan though.


ah ok fair enough. I still can't hear them







I am happy


----------



## Kvjavs

Oh yeah definitely I'm not saying the R4 sucks, just their specs are off. I haven't tried one horizontal. Will have to try it out.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13667111*
> Oh yeah definitely I'm not saying the R4 sucks, just their specs are off. I haven't tried one horizontal. Will have to try it out.


Specs might be off... but they did a good job marketing them!


----------



## DannyOcean

After some of the info regarding the H50 fitting, I'm gonna pull the trigger on one of these for a SFF I'm building with a spare 2500K and a ASRock Z68 pro3-m.

Looks like NE has these for $70 and Free Shipping.

BTW, any more pics with H50's mounted in this case?
Will it possibly mount to top of case?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyOcean;13668295*
> After some of the info regarding the H50 fitting, I'm gonna pull the trigger on one of these for a SFF I'm building with a spare 2500K and a ASRock Z68 pro3-m.
> 
> Looks like NE has these for $70 and Free Shipping.
> 
> BTW, any more pics with H50's mounted in this case?
> Will it possibly mount to top of case?


only if your motherboard has enough clearance to allow the radiator. in 99.99% of cases the answer is no.


----------



## arranmc182

I'm looking to get this case very soon would it take a 220mm fan on the side as I have seen a mod for a 200mm to make it a 220mm HERE because it looks like NZXT make there 200mm fans a bit bigger than the standard size.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arranmc182;13668384*
> I'm looking to get this case very soon would it take a 220mm fan on the side as I have seen a mod for a 200mm to make it a 220mm HERE


you might have to mod it.. as its designed for the NXZT 200mm fan which is really 220mm You will have to check once you have it in your hands... also which cooler are you looking for in this? Because some coolers' heights will prevent or interfere with fan install.


----------



## arranmc182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13668429*
> you might have to mod it.. as its designed for the NXZT 200mm fan which is really 220mm You will have to check once you have it in your hands... also which cooler are you looking for in this? Because some coolers' heights will prevent or interfere with fan install.


At the moment my cooler is Xigmatek HDT-S963 if needs be I would change it cus it only cost me like £11, also was looking cus if a 220mm fits i would get a Yate Loon 220mm Fan : D22SL-12H.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arranmc182;13668516*
> At the moment my cooler is Xigmatek HDT-S963 if needs be I would change it cus it only cost me like £11, also was looking cus if a 220mm fits i would get a Yate Loon 220mm Fan : D22SL-12H.


yeah i dont know how the mounting holes would mount up, I am sorry.

How tall is your cooler? I think max cooler height is 165mm without the fan... 140-ish with the fan.


----------



## arranmc182

The Dimension's of my cooler are 92(W) x 50(H) x 134(D) mm This is my cooler LINK, Mine is the non F only thing diffrent is it comes with only 775 fittings for intel the F comes with ones for 1156 & 1366 also.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arranmc182;13668638*
> The Dimension's of my cooler are 92(W) x 50(H) x 134(D) mm This is my cooler LINK


should fit with ~6mm clearance between the fan and the cooler.


----------



## Robilar

The Antec Bigboy 200mm case fan fits the Vulcan door perfectly without modding.


----------



## arranmc182

Wicked so a side fan could be fitted with out having to get a new cooler if so thats a bonus. But i want a LED fan on the side if possible.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arranmc182;13668672*
> Wicked so a side fan could be fitted with out having to get a new cooler if so thats a bonus. But i want a LED fan on the side if possible.


you might just want to look through this entire thread, if you havent already.. and see what others have done... i have seen several people with side fans.

I actually swapped my doors, so my mesh door is behind my CPU now.


----------



## arranmc182

You know what would be good a list with all the fans that fit and another that does not maybe some one could start the thread with both lists on.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arranmc182;13668672*
> Wicked so a side fan could be fitted with out having to get a new cooler if so thats a bonus. But i want a LED fan on the side if possible.


Buy the new NZXT 200mm LED fans.

pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=17270


----------



## arranmc182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13669583*
> Buy the new NZXT 200mm LED fans.
> 
> pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=17270


Dont seem to be any one in the UK that stock the NZXT FS-200 LED







if any one knows plz let me know.


----------



## Sohryu76

they are still being released...


----------



## arranmc182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13670253*
> they are still being released...


ah okay then with they would hurry as I'm getting this in July as a birthday gift sick of mid tower cases and i have a mATX board


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

********First of all ignore the dates on the pics. I dusted off an ooold vivatar digital camera to get the job done, and didn't feel like spending too much time fixing the images.********

Not over clocked yet. Just letting it run and get setteled.

The important stuff:
i7-2600K 3.4 Sandy Bridge
EVGA GTX 570 HD Super Clocked
16GB DDR3 2100 G.Skill RAM
64MB Plextor SSD SATAIII
NZXT Vulcan Case
NZXT 1000W PSU
Asetek 92mm closed water cooling system.
ASUS P8P67-M Pro B3 Revision










VOILA!


----------



## Sohryu76

looking good, mate!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Looks really good man!

What screws did you use on the side panel!? I need some to put mine on properly.

Hahaha, just a question... Why did you get a 1000w PSU? Even with 2x570's you won't need anything like that.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13673825*
> Looks really good man!
> 
> What screws did you use on the side panel!? I need some to put mine on properly.
> 
> Hahaha, just a question... Why did you get a 1000w PSU? Even with 2x570's you won't need anything like that.


your case should have come with the screws for the side mesh panel.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13673840*
> your case should have come with the screws for the side mesh panel.


I'll go check right now.

Thanks

EDiT: They were in there... Thanks


----------



## Kvjavs

How did you get that 92mm Asetek cooler? D:

Looks good too by the way.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13673860*
> How did you get that 92mm Asetek cooler? D:
> 
> Looks good too by the way.


He emailed Asetek directly and he bought it for $70 US and with shipping to US it was $80.

Looks good... Tempting if I wasn't going full loop.


----------



## DannyOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13668340*
> only if your motherboard has enough clearance to allow the radiator. in 99.99% of cases the answer is no.


Thx. I was afraid of that. I have a Thermaltake V3 case and it has the same issues as the motherboard is so close to the top of teh case it makes the two 120mm slots for fans impossible to mount.

Still might just get one and mod it.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyOcean;13677442*
> Thx. I was afraid of that. I have a Thermaltake V3 case and it has the same issues as the motherboard is so close to the top of teh case it makes the two 120mm slots for fans impossible to mount.
> 
> Still might just get one and mod it.


I have that case for a secondary rig... the 120mm fans i have all fit easily. don't go off reviews... unless you have actualy tried it (sometimes mounting the fans first in a new build will be useful)

and i was able to mount the fans after motherboard install.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


He emailed Asetek directly and he bought it for $70 US and with shipping to US it was $80.

Looks good... Tempting if I wasn't going full loop.


Thanks









I'm contemplating a similar set up. I'm getting a bit tired of my Elite 341... although a good case, I just want something a bit more flashy.

Would love to get my hands on one of those 92mm coolers so I don't have to use my front intake for a Antec 620. Would like to keep airflow over my hard drives.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Thanks









I'm contemplating a similar set up. I'm getting a bit tired of my Elite 341... although a good case, I just want something a bit more flashy.

Would love to get my hands on one of those 92mm coolers so I don't have to use my front intake for a Antec 620. Would like to keep airflow over my hard drives.


Hahahaha!

That was my issue. I went from a 341 to a Vulcan and its awesome and still cheap.

If you want one just send Asetek an email regarding your purchase. They are out of office till the 1st I believe so do it then.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrunK Yard Hawg*


********First of all ignore the dates on the pics. I dusted off an ooold vivatar digital camera to get the job done, and didn't feel like spending too much time fixing the images.********

Not over clocked yet. Just letting it run and get setteled.

The important stuff:
i7-2600K 3.4 Sandy Bridge
EVGA GTX 570 HD Super Clocked
16GB DDR3 2100 G.Skill RAM
64MB Plextor SSD SATAIII
NZXT Vulcan Case
NZXT 1000W PSU
Asetek 92mm closed water cooling system.
ASUS P8P67-M Pro B3 Revision










VOILA!



















How's that fan treating you? I am seeing quite a bit of negative reviews on the Egg about it. I'm gonna be buying this probably this weekend in anticipation for the Maximus IV GENE and would like a side fan I can rely on. Otherwise I'll just use zipties on another 200mm fan.


----------



## CrunK Yard Hawg

Ok sorry for the delayed response, been enjoying my new rig.

In response to the 1000w PSU comment: well I wanted a white one, and I wanted as much NZXT components as possible, and the next one down newegg had (at the time the order was placed) was a 650w which I thought would be pushing the envelope a bit.

I love this case! Even with the small screws for the handle I move it around just fine and it hasn't fallen off yet. I was worried about cut hands but the edges of the inside are rounded and such so that at the most you may come away with the normal bent fingernail or chafed skin. The Protruding back panel makes hiding cables great.

I originally wanted to go with a nice solid orange glow but the lights on the mem fans dominate the case. But the Graphics card kind of blocks it off from the rest of the case so there is a two-tone effect with the orange.

Instead of waiting patiently for some white NZXT 92 MM fans I ended up with two 92mm antecs for the local computer shop for the push-pull on the Asetek radiator.

BTW, if you want a 92mm closed water cooling system just email Asetek through their web site. I straight up told them I want to buy one and they said no problem. Upon browsing their site you will find out they make just about EVERYONE else's closed water cooling systems for them, yes even Corsair.

I did move the top mounted orange LED 120MM fan to the outside of the case, but still inside the front bezel. It provides a better orange glow viewing the case from the front.

Other remarks: There were allot of firsts for this rig technologically speaking in regards to hardware. This is the first w7 system I have ever used and I love windows 7... so far. This is the first SSD I have had and I am tempted to just leave mechanical behind if it were not for the cost. The new bios.... lol fantastic!

Currently trying to decicde on a HD set up, there are so many solutions to choose form.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunK Yard Hawg;13701662*
> Ok sorry for the delayed response, been enjoying my new rig.
> 
> In response to the 1000w PSU comment: well I wanted a white one, and I wanted as much NZXT components as possible, and the next one down newegg had (at the time the order was placed) was a 650w which I thought would be pushing the envelope a bit.
> 
> I love this case! Even with the small screws for the handle I move it around just fine and it hasn't fallen off yet. I was worried about cut hands but the edges of the inside are rounded and such so that at the most you may come away with the normal bent fingernail or chafed skin. The Protruding back panel makes hiding cables great.
> 
> I originally wanted to go with a nice solid orange glow but the lights on the mem fans dominate the case. But the Graphics card kind of blocks it off from the rest of the case so there is a two-tone effect with the orange.
> 
> Instead of waiting patiently for some white NZXT 92 MM fans I ended up with two 92mm antecs for the local computer shop for the push-pull on the Asetek radiator.
> 
> BTW, if you want a 92mm closed water cooling system just email Asetek through their web site. I straight up told them I want to buy one and they said no problem. Upon browsing their site you will find out they make just about EVERYONE else's closed water cooling systems for them, yes even Corsair.
> 
> I did move the top mounted orange LED 120MM fan to the outside of the case, but still inside the front bezel. It provides a better orange glow viewing the case from the front.
> 
> Other remarks: There were allot of firsts for this rig technologically speaking in regards to hardware. This is the first w7 system I have ever used and I love windows 7... so far. This is the first SSD I have had and I am tempted to just leave mechanical behind if it were not for the cost. The new bios.... lol fantastic!
> 
> Currently trying to decicde on a HD set up, there are so many solutions to choose form.


Thanks for replying









I should have clarified in my post, how's the 200mm fan treating you... I wrote it in a haste so I left out details.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I have the 200mmn fan to, it good and moves slot of air... But it is sorta loud and power hungry.

But I'm happy with it.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13704291*
> I have the 200mmn fan to, it good and moves slot of air... But it is sorta loud and power hungry.
> 
> But I'm happy with it.


Ah ok.. maybe I'll get a green 200mm from xigmatek, use zipties and call it a day









Still debating if I wanna keep my 341 or not. It's only a pain when I have to work in it... airflow is fine. How's the Vulcan with a full rig in it when you need to take the mobo out or something?


----------



## Thrall

Kvjavs--How much did they want for the cooler?

I have (or had) the 200mm fan and it definitely blows a lot of air--but it was louder then the rest of the fans in my system, needed too much power to be plugged into the fan controller, and it actually increased my CPU temp 10C. On top of that, after only a few days, it started making a burning smell and barely spinning. Now of course NZXT RMA'd it for me, but the $9 it took to ship the fan back to CA was more than half of the price I got the fan for.

For any H50 users here, could one of you give me the max length of gpu that you can fit with your push/pull config upfront?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;13727529*
> Kvjavs--How much did they want for the cooler?
> 
> I have (or had) the 200mm fan and it definitely blows a lot of air--but it was louder then the rest of the fans in my system, needed too much power to be plugged into the fan controller, and it actually increased my CPU temp 10C. On top of that, after only a few days, it started making a burning smell and barely spinning. Now of course NZXT RMA'd it for me, but the $9 it took to ship the fan back to CA was more than half of the price I got the fan for.
> 
> For any H50 users here, could one of you give me the max length of gpu that you can fit with your push/pull config upfront?
> 
> Thanks guys!


The cooler costs $70 with no fans, not including shipping.

Shipping to US=$10
Shipping to AUS=$30-40


----------



## Thrall

Hmm...I'd love to see a performance comparison between the 92mm and 120mm version.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall;13729495*
> Hmm...I'd love to see a performance comparison between the 92mm and 120mm version.


Yer, it would be interesting...

If the guy with the 92mm cooler could post temps that'd be shhhhwweeeeetttttt!


----------



## Atenacius

NZXT is coming out with their own cooler, the Havik 140. The dimensions are 140(W) x 166(H) x 120(D) mm, which doesn't look like it will fit in the Vulcan, unfortunately.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I hope it does...

On the NZXT they rate the Vulcan to hold cooler of up to 170mm high. Although it may not fit width wise huh?

It definitely won't fit with the side fan on though. I hope NZXT has taken the initiative to make their cooler fit in the majority of their current cases.

I'll send them an e-mail asking!









Edit: Thanks for posting the info in the club, should help other out.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atenacius;13733576*
> NZXT is coming out with their own cooler, the Havik 140. The dimensions are 140(W) x 166(H) x 120(D) mm, which doesn't look like it will fit in the Vulcan, unfortunately.


looks like it would fit based on the specs...
but not with the 200mm fan installed.


----------



## PriestOfSin

The 200mm fan is crap... my friend's burnt to death, mine squeals like a pig, and my other friend's exploded. I dun trust NZXT fans >_>


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin;13734501*
> The 200mm fan is crap... my friend's burnt to death, mine squeals like a pig, and my other friend's exploded. I dun trust NZXT fans >_>


Do you have it hooked up to a fan controller? Which is overloaded?

The Vulcans fan controller is 8w per channel. The side fan is 5w and abit. If you've overloaded it that's your fault.

My side fan is working wonderfully, running full speed connected directly to my PSU.

If it is actually the fan, RMA it. NZXT are very good at stuff like that.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13734559*
> Do you have it hooked up to a fan controller? Which is overloaded?
> 
> The Vulcans fan controller is 8w per channel. The side fan is 5w and abit. If you've overloaded it that's your fault.
> 
> My side fan is working wonderfully, running full speed connected directly to my PSU.
> 
> If it is actually the fan, RMA it. NZXT are very good at stuff like that.


I did RMA mine, the second one did the same thing. RMAed again, haven't plugged the third one in yet. It was connected directly to the PSU. My friend's had it connected to their mobo, but I wouldn't think that would affect it.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin;13734582*
> I did RMA mine, the second one did the same thing. RMAed again, haven't plugged the third one in yet. It was connected directly to the PSU. My friend's had it connected to their mobo, but I wouldn't think that would affect it.


Dodgyyyyy,

Maybe they have revised their fans? When was this?

I have only NZXT fans in my Vulcan and their all pretty awesome.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13734624*
> Dodgyyyyy,
> 
> Maybe they have revised their fans? When was this?
> 
> I have only NZXT fans in my Vulcan and their all pretty awesome.


Friend A got one when the Vulcan first came out. Friend B got one two months ago. I got mine (RMA #2) in the mail two weeks ago.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin;13734646*
> Friend A got one when the Vulcan first came out. Friend B got one two months ago. I got mine (RMA #2) in the mail two weeks ago.


That's bad man...

FS or FN model?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

What Micro ATX motherboard will you take to the games?

- A GENE Maximus III (P55, Socket 1156)
- a rampage III GENE (X58, Socket 1366)
- a P8P67 M-PRO (P67, Socket 1155)
- a maximus IV GENE Z (Z68, socket 1155)

only for the games and put a background graphic to all options
GTX560TI with a 900mhz OC.
you'll wonder why the micro ATX because c is for LAN party and I travel a lot (box NZXT VULCAN)


----------



## Aznboy1993

I'm looking to downgrade to a small form factor PC from my gargantuan Stacker 830 and this case is one of my choices. However I need to know a few things before I can get it. If I have Crossfire 6870s do I have to remove the lower hard drive bay to be able to fit them? Reason I ask is because I'm trying to look for an mATX case that has at least 4 HDD bays that can fit Crossfire 6870s.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13754408*
> What Micro ATX motherboard will you take to the games?
> 
> - A GENE Maximus III (P55, Socket 1156)
> - a rampage III GENE (X58, Socket 1366)
> - a P8P67 M-PRO (P67, Socket 1155)
> - a maximus IV GENE Z (Z68, socket 1155)
> 
> only for the games and put a background graphic to all options
> GTX560TI with a 900mhz OC.
> you'll wonder why the micro ATX because c is for LAN party and I travel a lot (box NZXT VULCAN)


Maximus IV Gene...

Not 100% sure what your talking about though. Hahaha


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13754408*
> What Micro ATX motherboard will you take to the games?
> 
> - A GENE Maximus III (P55, Socket 1156)
> - a rampage III GENE (X58, Socket 1366)
> - a P8P67 M-PRO (P67, Socket 1155)
> - a maximus IV GENE Z (Z68, socket 1155)
> 
> only for the games and put a background graphic to all options
> GTX560TI with a 900mhz OC.
> you'll wonder why the micro ATX because c is for LAN party and I travel a lot (box NZXT VULCAN)


we shouldnt be surprised you want Micro ATX... since you are in a micro ATX Case forum









I want to look up the Maximum IV now...


----------



## lucas.vulcan

je suis francais je n ecris pas bien l anglais voici l originale :
quelle carte mere Micro atx prendrez-vous pour les jeux ?

quelle carte mere Micro atx prendrez-vous pour les jeux ?

- une maximus III GENE ( P55, socket 1156 )
- une rampage III GENE ( X58, socket 1366 )
- une P8P67-M PRO ( P67, socket 1155 )
- une maximus IV Z GENE ( Z68, socket 1155 )

uniquement pour les jeux et mettre a fond toutes les options de graphisme
avec une GTX560TI oc a 900mhz .
vous allez me demander pourquoi le micro atx car c est pour des parti LAN et je voyage beaucoup (case NZXT VULCAN)


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993;13754426*
> I'm looking to downgrade to a small form factor PC from my gargantuan Stacker 830 and this case is one of my choices. However I need to know a few things before I can get it. If I have Crossfire 6870s do I have to remove the lower hard drive bay to be able to fit them? Reason I ask is because I'm trying to look for an mATX case that has at least 4 HDD bays that can fit Crossfire 6870s.


Azn...
yes you will.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Bonjour Nutty citrouille pour toi quelle est la meilleur carte mere micro-atx en 1155 la maximus IV-z gene ou la GIGABYTE GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 ou bien une autre, je veux la meilleur

Hello Nutty Pumpkin for you what is the best micro-ATX motherboard in 1155 the maximus IV-z gene or the GIGABYTE GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 or another, I want the best


----------



## Philbar71

So um, am I the only one who has horrible amounts of static in the front headphone jack?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philbar71;13765748*
> So um, am I the only one who has horrible amounts of static in the front headphone jack?


Check the contacts and worse case request a replacement, nzxt is very good about their support usually


----------



## Philbar71

Is there a ground for the front panel somewhere? The connections on my soundcard are good. Although there are two connectors to the front panel. One is labeled HD audio the other is something like AC 97. I tried both of them and they both have horrible static.


----------



## Cubensys

My new build


----------



## tdbone1

i might have stepped in it big time
i have the vulcan of course:
i ordered an Asus DCII GTX 580
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-429-_-Product
i have the MSI 890GXM-G65 motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-269-_-Product

if i have a video card like the ati 5870 it goes right under the lower hd cage

normally this is fine but now i ordered the Corsair H70 (off ebay for $60.00) used and it will ship tomorrow

i plan on putting it at the bottom front like many people.
i see lots of people have to move their video card to the bottom pci-e slot so the tubes will go between the video card and the hd cage

the video card i will be getting is a TRIPLE slot type so i can not put it at the bottom of my motherboards pci-e slot

here is my Question:
with the 580 in my top slot i know its going to reach the hd cage and maybe even go past it an inch or so.
if i modify the hd cage (or remove it) will the tubes then reach my motherboards cpu?

can someone help me out on this i really like to know before my parts get here if it will work
thanks


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1;13802749*
> i might have stepped in it big time
> i have the vulcan of course:
> i ordered an Asus DCII GTX 580
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121429&cm_re=gtx_580-_-14-121-429-_-Product
> i have the MSI 890GXM-G65 motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130269&cm_re=msi_890gxm-g65-_-13-130-269-_-Product
> 
> if i have a video card like the ati 5870 it goes right under the lower hd cage
> 
> normally this is fine but now i ordered the Corsair H70 (off ebay for $60.00) used and it will ship tomorrow
> 
> i plan on putting it at the bottom front like many people.
> i see lots of people have to move their video card to the bottom pci-e slot so the tubes will go between the video card and the hd cage
> 
> the video card i will be getting is a TRIPLE slot type so i can not put it at the bottom of my motherboards pci-e slot
> 
> here is my Question:
> with the 580 in my top slot i know its going to reach the hd cage and maybe even go past it an inch or so.
> if i modify the hd cage (or remove it) will the tubes then reach my motherboards cpu?
> 
> can someone help me out on this i really like to know before my parts get here if it will work
> thanks


You can remove the HDD cage yes, however I'm unsure if the h70 tubes are long enough to reach the front mount. They might be, if you use a fan on the front for intake, and with the thicker rad, therefore moving the tubes to the left further therefore closer to the cpu.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;13816349*
> You can remove the HDD cage yes, however I'm unsure if the h70 tubes are long enough to reach the front mount. They might be, if you use a fan on the front for intake, and with the thicker rad, therefore moving the tubes to the left further therefore closer to the cpu.


the h70 will fit with the radiator in front.


----------



## Hugger

Sorry. Duplicate. Disregard.


----------



## Hxrxld

I have the H70 setup, push-pull, but the tubes are extremely tight..

Does anyone know if I will mess up the flow of air if I put 3 fans?

Like.. (Push)<(Rad)<(Pull)<(Pull)??

Or should I just do (Push)<(Rad)<(Pull)(Shroud)?

*< is airflow.*

Also, what screws or spacers should I use to make this happen?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubensys;13787741*
> My new build


Wish my PSU had green connectors


----------



## Dennybrig

Hey bro, can you please tell me where did you get the Asetek liquid cooling solution and what brand are the fans you are using with it?

Please let me know

Best Regards


----------



## Dennybrig

PLease add me to the club,my build will be:

* NZXT Vulcan Case (obviously)
* Core i5 2500k
* 750 W Antec Earthwatts
* 2x4GB Ripjaws 12800
* Asus P8P67M Pro
* EVGA GTX 590 Classified
* 3 TB Hard Drive
* Asetek 545LC CPU Liquid Cooler

As soon as i assemble it i will upload pics (im only waiting on the processor)

Thanks


----------



## N10248

Haven't posted in ages, but I've just got an Asus OC Station in my Vulcan system.

Works well, great to be able to actually turn fans completely off instead of just slow them down.

Haven't tried its overclocking features yet, but it accurately reads the voltages and temps directly from the BIOS and everything so should work quite well.


----------



## Ruckol1

That looks awesome man, how did you route the hard drive/ssd cables through the front rather than out the back? Mine looks horrible because I can't get them through there. Also, *** @ the top CPU power routing how did you manage that? Think I could get some closer up pictures? We have the same mobo.


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;13907261*
> That looks awesome man, how did you route the hard drive/ssd cables through the front rather than out the back? Mine looks horrible because I can't get them through there. Also, *** @ the top CPU power routing how did you manage that? Think I could get some closer up pictures? We have the same mobo.


Here you go...










The CPU power cable comes from the bottom using an extension on the 8 pin, you can see better in the video i made a while ago...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93tjSHa4SBo&feature=channel_video_title[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Ruckol1

Awesome, thanks so much. For the sata cable (green line) did you have to drill a hole in the metal that the front plastic of the case latches onto, or is there a hole there already for the cable to go through?


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;13907566*
> Awesome, thanks so much. For the sata cable (green line) did you have to drill a hole in the metal that the front plastic of the case latches onto, or is there a hole there already for the cable to go through?


Theres a big hole for the power led cables to come though already there, enough to get a power cable though as well


----------



## Krausi

Add me to the Club









Next month i´ll install "real" watercooling into my Vulcan, i hope i can fit the 360 Rad as well as already seen in some worklogs!

At the moment my system is kind of "old":

CPU: Phenom II 955 - Overclocked to 3,8 ghz
GPU: Gainward GTX 275 GS
Ram: 4gb Gskill Ripjaws 1333mhz
Board: Asus M4A785 TD Evo M
PSU: Cougar CM550W - Supersexy








Cooling: CPU-Corsair H50 mounted on the top, GPU- Stock Gainward.
Fans: 2x Noiseblocker Blacksilent 120mm, 1x Noiseblocker Blacksilent 92mm.

Pics: (Sorry for the Quality, my Eos broke, only iPhone 4!)
  

Still a nice German Rig


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello can you added to your list and I can not do it n put a link to the club correctly


----------



## Ruckol1

Ugh I'd really be interested in a H100, however I just can't see how I could get it in here, without having to mod it.


----------



## nikpatton__

I'd like to join the club! I'm in the midst of putting together a Vulcan build.

Motherboard: MSI 890GXM-G65

PSU: OCZ Fata1lty 550 Watt

Hardrive: WD Green 750GB

Fans: Sunbeam Eta 120mm

I've got memory on the way. I'm hoping to put a Phenom II x4 955 BE and an ATI 6870 in the rig. I'm also planning on using an Asetek liquid cooler.

I've posted pictures here -> http://nickpatton.posterous.com/my-pc-build-diary-fans-a-hard-drive-and-tight


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikpatton__;14000692*
> I'd like to join the club! I'm in the midst of putting together a Vulcan build.
> 
> Motherboard: MSI 890GXM-G65
> 
> PSU: OCZ Fata1lty 550 Watt
> 
> Hardrive: WD Green 750GB
> 
> Fans: Sunbeam Eta 120mm
> 
> I've got memory on the way. I'm hoping to put a Phenom II x4 955 BE and an ATI 6870 in the rig. I'm also planning on using an Asetek liquid cooler.
> 
> I've posted pictures here -> http://nickpatton.posterous.com/my-pc-build-diary-fans-a-hard-drive-and-tight


Looks good, I used to have my 4-pin routed that way, up the board between the GPU and the board, but afterwhat N12408 showed me, it's much better to route it at the front of the case, up the siding, especially when you put the side on you cannot see it at all.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

my vulcan just waiting for the maximus IV gene







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## barfastic

hello everyone.

i was wondering if someone could measure the total height of the case at the front (up to the power buttons etc) and then again the total height up to and including the dual fan chamber at the top?

thanks!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barfastic;14034124*
> hello everyone.
> 
> i was wondering if someone could measure the total height of the case at the front (up to the power buttons etc) and then again the total height up to and including the dual fan chamber at the top?
> 
> thanks!


avec power supp. 27 cm
sans 34 cm


----------



## nikpatton__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;14022907*
> Looks good, I used to have my 4-pin routed that way, up the board between the GPU and the board, but afterwhat N12408 showed me, it's much better to route it at the front of the case, up the siding, especially when you put the side on you cannot see it at all.


Yeah, I thought about that. I'm gonna try to get a sleeved 4 pin extension so I can do that.


----------



## barfastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;14034736*
> avec power supp. 27 cm
> sans 34 cm


thanks, and sorry for not being more specific. i wanted external dimensions.


----------



## Sohryu76

give me a day and I will get you those donations


----------



## Hekau

Hello Everyone!

I just received my NZXT Vulcan and i would like to ask a question to experience users.

First things first.

CPU: i2600
Grafik: 2x Gainward 460GTX 2gb gs in SLI with 2x Setsugen 2
Ram: 2x4 Corsair Vengeance
Mobo: Asus Maximus iv Gene-z

My problem is that i am not sure if my setsugens on the graphiccards allow a Antec Big Boy 200 in the side Panel.
I would be very happy about any suggestions.

I am lurking around this Forum for months now and i want to thank everyone in here for the wonderful inspiration i could receive.

Best regards!

Hekau


----------



## lucas.vulcan

sa passe sans probleme, moi j'ai des 560 ti en sli avec la meme carte mere


----------



## Hekau

Hi all.

to my first question with the setsugens.
Well i already received an answer from a different forum.
There is only 1.1cm space between the setsugen 2 and the mesh so a 200mm Fan will not fit. At least internaly i am planing now to fit him on the outside.
I hope that this wont look to bad.

New question. Do you use the fan control from the vulcan?
I have 4 120mm Fans with 12 watt that i want to regulate.
Do you think that could work?

Well thanks again for everyone who has even the slightest idea on that theme ^^

Hekau


----------



## nikpatton__

Hey Hekau,

Not sure about your setsugen question but I do know about your fan controller question. The stock factory controller can only supply 8 watts. So no, you can't control all 4 of your 120mm fans with the stock controller. You can either by a new fan controller(probably get a 20 watt controller) or you can do what I've done and just hook them directly up to the power supply with 3 to 4 pin adapters. Hope this helps! And good luck with the build!

Nick


----------



## Hekau

Thank you nikpatton!

I hoped it would be possible but i have heard about that.
Is it true that i could have a burnout when i put the 4 fans on the controler? And how do you guys use the 8w fan controler?
I would like to give him some work









Laters

Hekau


----------



## nikpatton__

Hekau,

There's probably a good chance of you having a burnout but if your lucky, the controller might run all your fans just at reduced speeds cause of the 8watt power limit. I'm not to knowlegeable though when it comes to matters of watts and power and stuff. When it comes to electricity, really the only thing I know is to not play with it







I just took my controller out of the case. Less cables to manage and I really didn't use it anyway. In most of the pictures I've seen on the forum, people have left the controller in, I'm not sure how people use it though.

Cheers!


----------



## Hekau

Hey nikpatton!

That sounds risky but none of the less i will try to run 3 xigmatek crystal purple becouse when it cant do that i wont miss it at all when its broke.

Thank you for the point of view!









Hekau

Or is here someone who can give more Details about that?


----------



## barfastic

i have another question... What is the height, (inside the case) from the floor to the 5.25 drives. AKA, total height in front without the 3.5 drives.

?


----------



## Hekau

Hello Barfastic!
I just ran through the whole Thread and i hopefully found exactly what you have been asking for.

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-53.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Hekau

YAY ! My Motherboard is on its way finally!!!









Aproximately in 3 days i will start to build my rig and post fotos au masse *g*

Be excited it will be sick








At least i hope so...


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quaddragon;14132689*
> Hi Gang, just got my NZXT Vulcan, however the power LED has a 4 pin Molex using 2 pins and a 2 pin female pigtailed off of the Molex connector? How does this hook up? Do they both have to be hooked up to work?


Its posted in the main SFF question area as well as the NZXT forum. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## Hekau

Sorry ive got no idea about that subjekt but...

PUSH

For you! ^^


----------



## ItchyWeasel

Hey guys, I just built my new PC using the NZXT Vulcan case and I notice the fans aren't running. I have pressed the button at the back which I assume is their power button, I have moved around the fan control dials, and I have plugged them to the power and to their power button.

Anyone know what I've done wrong/not done?

Thanks


----------



## Hekau

Hello ItchyWeasel!

The button on the back is for the led lights of your fans.
Please tell me how many fans have you mounted and did you connect them with the integrated fan controler or with your psu?

Laters!

Hekau


----------



## Hekau

Ah btw my parts have arrived and i will start building tomorow morning!
What size should my fotos be?

Good night everyone!


----------



## ItchyWeasel

@Hekau

I only have the two built in to the case ie. stock case fans. They are not connected to the motherboard at all, I saw no connections that said anything to do with fans on them, but its connected to the PSU and the LED switch - btw thanks for clearing that up for me :L - what do you think I've done?


----------



## Hekau

Hmm that's a tricky one.
Im sure you juiced them right to your psu but have you tryedto disconnect them from the fan c.?
When your psu is operating as intended the possibilitys are dwindling.


----------



## ItchyWeasel

Yeah, I was messing around with it a bit and tried putting spare cables into power and the motherboard. Unfortunately nothing has made the fans work and that switch does not turn on their L.E.Ds I noticed... I am beginning to think they might just be faulty, which is annoying, but fairly cheap to fix. If you think there's anything else I'm missing please say, but I will probably order some fans off amazon or overclockers on Sunday.

Thanks anyway


----------



## stpatr3k

Hey guys i've been reading on this site only for quite a while...i just put an h50 in my vulcan.

Its push pull with the outer fan on the outside... here it is.


----------



## Hekau

@ItchyWeasel

Hi Dude! Sorry for my late response.
In my experience i dont think that you miss anything else the only thing that i could recomment is that you build your fans in a different rig for testing.

As i said i started to build my rig this weekend and of course i had enourmous, unsuspected troubles...

At first the Thermalright IFX 14 does NOT fit the Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z so ive had to buy another one ill stick with the Corsair H60 in Pust pull into the chassis now.

My rig is complete but i have to crash it again becouse my GPU temps are comparable to an Inferno (95 Grad Celsius in Starcraft 2).
I used 2 Setsugens on my 460 GTX 2gb gs

Right now i hope that i used not enough coolpaste ^^

@ItchyWeasel tell me how it worked out Mkay?

laters


----------



## Hekau

Yes i did it!

I reaplyed the cooling paste and rewired my complete rig to optimize Airflow and that did the trick.
My 460gtx SLI are working in Furmark 1920 x4 at 80 grad celsius and i think that is managable especially since i will undervolt them very soon.

What are your experiences with sli how hot get your twins?

Are photos still adequate or is this thread already to dusty?









*PUSH*


----------



## yjeezle

hey guys, i'm planning on building one of these pretty soon...

i was wondering if there are any problems if i get a 92mm to 120mm fan mod on the back to fit the H50... if so, are there any problems?

also, is a side fan necessary? i'd like to use all the noctua fans that i have so would a 140 --> 200mm fan work?

if i were to mount the fan on the back... what would be optimal air flow?


----------



## manching

the LED of my 120mm fan got busted. how do i replace them? perhaps with different color (blue).

thanks.


----------



## Hekau

@yjeezle Hello and welcome!








1. To be honest i have never seen a H50 mounted like that. I would measure it out with the data that are given on the Homepages to be sure. Do you already got the different parts?
2. you can mount any fan at the mesh side panel with
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Accessories&type_sub=Acoustic%20Silence%20Kits&model=AK-MX003
they perfectly fit into the mesh and hold everything at place.
The side fan isnt necessary but since every rig is different i would at least try it out.
I for once use a ANTEC 200 BIG BOY and im very happy with it.

@manching i would just buy a new one or what was the question? ^^

I will load up fotos soon.


----------



## Korlus

There is not enough room on the back for a 120mm fan. The case just is not wide enough.

A side fan is not necessary but it is nice to have. Just beware that most coolers that use a 120mm fan will mean you will have problems mounting a fan on the side.


----------



## Hekau

@ Korlus I sincerely hope you are wrong becouse just yesterday evening i ordered an adapter and a 120mm fan from Xigmatek. I will post you my experiences as soon as i made them!

All the best

Hekau


----------



## Korlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14198612*
> @ Korlus I sincerely hope you are wrong becouse just yesterday evening i ordered an adapter and a 120mm fan from Xigmatek. I will post you my experiences as soon as i made them!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Hekau


I hope I'm wrong too, but I don't think I am. It barely fits the 120mm at the front, so I really doubt it'll fit one with an offset.


----------



## Hekau

We will know it very soon ^^
I guess the items will be here today (amazon is fast) and then i will share my experience. And since im completely finished with scarab then (hopefully) i will provide you with a few pictures...









until then


----------



## yjeezle

Thanks hekau and korlus. I decided to go with the nch14... My stuff should be here sometime next week hope to post build pics soon


----------



## Hekau

@korlus you had been right no chance to fit a 120 without modding.
But well ill just placed the fan outside now since there are no 92/80mm led fans in purple i used a silent wing.
I think now im done with my work!









Edit: Argh i forgot that i need to change the LED´s at the front to purple although.
So well im still working on it... But after that im really finished!!!!


----------



## El_lobito

Hi guys. this is my rig. first I wanted to put my heatsink (h70) in the rear for that use an adapter from 90 mm to 120 mm, and it was good.








but because of two near misses decided to put it inside and so it was like staying









so...that way was better?


----------



## nikpatton__

Great job on your build El_Lobito! What are your hardware specs?


----------



## Hekau

Hello El_Lobito!

Of course your second variation is better at least when it comes to asthetics









What i would like to know is the difference in temperature between the 2 builds.
Do you have any data according to that?

Update: i gave up to find purple LED´s here in Germany i wrote at least! 10 E-Mails to different companys without any success so i just let it be and be happy with what ive got.

Question: does anyone purchased the ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z like me?
I just bought the TEUFEL 7.1 THX Concept G and i have no idea why i cant get my rig to fire up all speakers. ATM i have no sound at FR and SUB...

laters!

Hekau


----------



## El_lobito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikpatton__;14240513*
> Great job on your build El_Lobito! What are your hardware specs?


thanks nikpatton

my hardware is
i7-2600k @ 4.5ghz
corsair h70
p8p67-m pro
2 x 2 corsair xms ddr3 1600mhz
gtx 570 direct cut II
rockectfish 900w silver 80 plus
1 x 1tb
3 x 2tb


----------



## El_lobito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14254747*
> Hello El_Lobito!
> 
> Of course your second variation is better at least when it comes to asthetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i would like to know is the difference in temperature between the 2 builds.
> Do you have any data according to that?
> 
> Update: i gave up to find purple LED´s here in Germany i wrote at least! 10 E-Mails to different companys without any success so i just let it be and be happy with what ive got.
> 
> Question: does anyone purchased the ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z like me?
> I just bought the TEUFEL 7.1 THX Concept G and i have no idea why i cant get my rig to fire up all speakers. ATM i have no sound at FR and SUB...
> 
> laters!
> 
> Hekau


thanks for the comments

Hekau hello I do not really take the time to check it stressing the machine. but I can tell the difference is less than 5 degrees. in both cases the air is pulled into the case. use the computer mainly weekend outdoor weather from 39 to 44 degrees so as not to exceed 45 or 50 is fine for me


----------



## lucas.vulcan

voici ma confi avec une maximus IV-Z gene



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_lobito;14237145*
> Hi guys. this is my rig. first I wanted to put my heatsink (h70) in the rear for that use an adapter from 90 mm to 120 mm, and it was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but because of two near misses decided to put it inside and so it was like staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so...that way was better?


How did you move the HDD cage back like that? I am considering buying this case and would like to have a similar intake for an H70/H80.


----------



## Hekau

@Kvjavs
Im not a 100% on that but i for once would just measure it out and drew 2 wholes at the position that i would want and than use the normal screws to lock it at the bottom.

Sounds like the easyest and sturdyest way to me.
Im no fan of glue or tape of any kind when it comes to computer parts.

Hope this helps.

PS: I found UV LED´s they are as good as purple ones...


----------



## barfastic

My brothers jsut came in the mail







gonna psot pics up. gonna be liquid cooled with TWO 120.2 radiators. and havea GPU/CPU/NB/Ram in the loop









cant wait


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barfastic;14303840*
> My brothers jsut came in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna psot pics up. gonna be liquid cooled with TWO 120.2 radiators. and havea GPU/CPU/NB/Ram in the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait


Will 2x120mm radiators be enough? What are the systems specifications?

By the way just a little tip, but just glance over your post prior to posting to eliminate silly mistakes.

P.S.^Ignore that if English isnt your first language.


----------



## Hekau

@Nutty Pumpkin I really like your Avatar!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14304360*
> @Nutty Pumpkin I really like your Avatar!


Thanks man!

Bruce Lee is pretty much my idol. Hahahaha


----------



## Hekau

@Nutty Pumpkin

I believe that! The picture is very unique although.
Did you recognize we got very similar system specs?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14305073*
> @Nutty Pumpkin
> 
> I believe that! The picture is very unique although.
> Did you recognize we got very similar system specs?


Hahahaha, thanks dude.

I didnt, but now that you pointed it out!!! They would be even similar if I kept my Vulcan!


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*


voici ma confi avec une maximus IV-Z gene


finally somebody found somewhere to put that filppin sticker


----------



## Tommy1218

Just RMA'd my motherboard so I decided I would jump in here during the wait. I can post some pics of my components now if you want but all thats in my case right now are my fans, psu, and drives. Cant wait to get this thing back up and running


----------



## yjeezle

just finished my build today! pics to come after i finish cleaning up my work area!


----------



## Hekau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yjeezle*


just finished my build today! pics to come after i finish cleaning up my work area!


Congratulations yjeezle!

For me its almost more fun to build a rig than actual playing with it so i hope you felt the same.

@Tommy1218 Post pictures as soon as it is rdy i for once try to give my rig the finish since 1 week. So as soon as i am posting my pictures im a 100% glad about it









Gonna work on it today so i hope it will be done this weekend.

Ah btw happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Nebster

What would be a good and relatively quite cpu cooler that's compatible with this case?


----------



## Hekau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebster*


What would be a good and relatively quite cpu cooler that's compatible with this case?


I would recomment the Corsair H60 its very quiet and my i2600 is never above 46 Grad Celsius.

Nice for the eye to.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Nebster

I'm a little paranoid about liquid cooling. Where did you put the fan in your case? Does it stick out too much?

And are there equally good air cooling solutions?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebster*


I'm a little paranoid about liquid cooling. Where did you put the fan in your case? Does it stick out too much?

And are there equally good air cooling solutions?


It depends what kind of Water cooling you'll be doing. For example the H50/60/70 kits have comparable air coolers some of much will not fit in the Vulcan. The corsair pre-built kits wont leak and they fit in the vulcan.

If your going to do a custom loop with a 240 or 360mm rad then there is no air cooling alternative.


----------



## Nebster

I see. Thank you.


----------



## Nebster

Also, how about gpu coolers? I'm getting a 580 gtx


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebster*


Also, how about gpu coolers? I'm getting a 580 gtx


Which GTX 580? Reference or not?

To be honest, unless your doing heavy overclocking their is no need for an aftermarket GPU cooler. The vapor chamber cooling used in the 580 is good.


----------



## Hekau

@Nebster

I installed the H60 cooler in the front by removing the hdd cage to get a push pull resolution for even lower temperatures.
And there is no need to be paranoid the H60 is a closed Water Cooling Resolution and that means its just plug and play.
Ive had this thoughts to ^^

When it comes to a GPU cooler i would recomment the Shaman from Thermalright anytime. But as Nutty Pumpkin stated before normaly there is no need for that cooling resolution except you want the following...

1. Lower noise
2. Lower energy consumption (about 9% in the last review ive read).
3. Better OC capabilitys.

So choose...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14337369*
> @Nebster
> 
> I installed the H60 cooler in the front by removing the hdd cage to get a push pull resolution for even lower temperatures.
> And there is no need to be paranoid the H60 is a closed Water Cooling Resolution and that means its just plug and play.
> Ive had this thoughts to ^^
> 
> When it comes to a GPU cooler i would recomment the Shaman from Thermalright anytime. But as Nutty Pumpkin stated before normaly there is no need for that cooling resolution except you want the following...
> 
> 1. Lower noise
> 2. *Lower energy consumption (about 9% in the last review ive read).*
> 3. Better OC capabilitys.
> 
> So choose...


Lower energy consumption from putting an aftermarket cooler on a reference card?

?


----------



## Clarkey

I just got mine !
Add me









I'm in love.


----------



## Hekau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Lower energy consumption from putting an aftermarket cooler on a reference card?

?


Yeah its about the heat. But since i cant translate all the gibberish into english (becouse ive read it in a german PC Magazine) i give you a link to read.

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/power_c...ics/index9.php

Have fun!


----------



## freeze

GOLD...








Still under construction (sidepanel work)


----------



## Hekau

Absolutely Awesome!









But give the handle a look to ok? ^^


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14342398*
> Yeah its about the heat. But since i cant translate all the gibberish into english (becouse ive read it in a german PC Magazine) i give you a link to read.
> 
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/power_consumption_graphics/index9.php
> 
> Have fun!


Quote:


> Power consumption of graphics cards is influenced by a lot of different factors. One of this factors is the GPU-temperature. With rising temperature power consumption becomes higher, too. Principal reason for that behaviour is the raising amout of leackage current with higher temperatures and the negative temperature coefficient of the transitors. Exemplary we analysed the behaviour with changing temperatures on a GeForce GTX 280.


Interesting...

Thanks for the read, I'd never heard of that.
+Rep


----------



## Hekau

Cool my first REP thx!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14350561*
> Cool my first REP thx!


Anytime!

You deserved it!


----------



## El_lobito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;14288467*
> voici ma confi avec une maximus IV-Z gene
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


i like the gold touch but wire management need some work....nice rig


----------



## El_lobito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14288844*
> How did you move the HDD cage back like that? I am considering buying this case and would like to have a similar intake for an H70/H80.


it's just move the cage measuring holes. but first Make sure all is well with the power supply cables to avoid damaging
good luck


----------



## N10248

My PC looked like this yesterday...










But I think it's put on some weight overnight...










Yep, I've upgraded to a Corsair 650D, good to have some spare bays again.

I'll still be keeping the Vulcan as I've almost got enough odd bits to make another system.

more here... http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/907643-corsair-obsidian-650d-mid-tower-56.html


----------



## yjeezle

Pics... Sorry it's an ugly setup... I got lazy towards the end.

one thing i must recommend is to definitely plan your build beforehand...


----------



## geek33

just upgraded my rig recently


----------



## barfastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14304161*
> Will 2x120mm radiators be enough? What are the systems specifications?
> 
> By the way just a little tip, but just glance over your post prior to posting to eliminate silly mistakes.
> 
> P.S.^Ignore that if English isnt your first language.


My left hand types faster than my right hence the spelling mistakes









but its going to be two dual 120 radiators. not 2x120. so a total of 4x120 worth of rad









im just trying to finish up my own build, before starting on my brothers.... my workspace is a TOTAL mess. 1 system in the making, 1 on standby, and 2 that need to be broken down so the in progress one and the standby one can be completed. 4 computers... CHAOS


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barfastic;14388557*
> My left hand types faster than my right hence the spelling mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its going to be two dual 120 radiators. not 2x120. so a total of 4x120 worth of rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im just trying to finish up my own build, before starting on my brothers.... my workspace is a TOTAL mess. 1 system in the making, 1 on standby, and 2 that need to be broken down so the in progress one and the standby one can be completed. 4 computers... CHAOS


Hahahaha ok,

My bad i thought it was 2x 120mm single rads!


----------



## Hekau

WAAAAAH received the UV LED´s today.
Of course they dont fit xD

Well buy them again in a different finish argl... -.-


----------



## lucas.vulcan

bon enfin j ai regler mon OC stable, j ai bien dit stable a 4,5 Ghz sur linx & Hyper-pi pendant 8h, attention OCCT ne fonctionne pas avec les SB


----------



## Dennybrig

Good day guys!

i have been following this thread since post # 1 and i have to announce you that FINALLY i have all the pieces to get my rig up and running. I think that tonight after my baby goes to sleep i will assemble the components together.

Here i go with the components (that anyway you can see in the pictures below):

* Maximus IV Gene-Z MOBO
* 8gb of RAM from GSkill (1600)
* Core i5 2500k processor
* EVGA Classified GTX 590 Video Card (3TB)
* NZXT Vulcan Case
* Asetek 545LC processor Liquid Cooler
* Arctic Cooling 92mm fan for the Asetek Liquid Cooler
* Cooler Master Blue Megaflow 200mm fan
* Antec Earthwatts 750W PSU
* Noctua NT-H1 TIM for the Asetek cooler and the Core i5 2500k processor
* 2 TB Hard drive Seagate Barracuda
* 1 TB Hard drive Seagate Barracuda
* DVD drive (i dont remember the brand)

And as accesories:

* Astro A40 with the wireless mixamp (for gaming during the night while the baby sleeps)
* Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000 from Microsoft (also for gaming in the night)

I hope i can finish my build today so that you can see it finished. Thanks everybody for the suggestions and recomendations, i can tell you that many of my components (Side Fan, CPU cooler) where you guys idea!!

Best Regards and Greetings from Mexico!!!!


----------



## Dennybrig

Hey guys, this is my firat update on my rig assembly:

* My Ram cooler from G.Skill (the Turbulence II) did not fitted on my rams because of the video card(is just to big to accomdate both)
* i stopped when i saw the CPU Fan error while turning on the CPU and impressively i did not had any USB keyboard to enter the BIOS (how lame is that?)
* i cannot know for sure if the Asetek liquid cooler is working since id does not make an sound, i can just feel the radiator very hot(i guess it is working dissipating heat)
* i had to install the Cooler Master Megaflow in a rather awkward position ( as you know guys it does align with the holes on the mesh

I will upload pics tonight and i hope i can have it running by then!

Thanks!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14412487*
> Good day guys!
> 
> i have been following this thread since post # 1 and i have to announce you that FINALLY i have all the pieces to get my rig up and running. I think that tonight after my baby goes to sleep i will assemble the components together.
> 
> Here i go with the components (that anyway you can see in the pictures below):
> 
> * Maximus IV Gene-Z MOBO
> * 8gb of RAM from GSkill (1600)
> * Core i5 2500k processor
> * EVGA Classified GTX 590 Video Card (3TB)
> * NZXT Vulcan Case
> * Asetek 545LC processor Liquid Cooler
> * Arctic Cooling 92mm fan for the Asetek Liquid Cooler
> * Cooler Master Blue Megaflow 200mm fan
> * Antec Earthwatts 750W PSU
> * Noctua NT-H1 TIM for the Asetek cooler and the Core i5 2500k processor
> * 2 TB Hard drive Seagate Barracuda
> * 1 TB Hard drive Seagate Barracuda
> * DVD drive (i dont remember the brand)
> 
> And as accesories:
> 
> * Astro A40 with the wireless mixamp (for gaming during the night while the baby sleeps)
> * Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000 from Microsoft (also for gaming in the night)
> 
> I hope i can finish my build today so that you can see it finished. Thanks everybody for the suggestions and recomendations, i can tell you that many of my components (Side Fan, CPU cooler) where you guys idea!!
> 
> Best Regards and Greetings from Mexico!!!!


not to sure about the cooler..
but beast of a build


----------



## Hekau

@Dennybrig

Really badass build youve got yourself fixed there!
May i allow myself to ask what you want to fire into space with that... THING! ^^


----------



## Dennybrig

@ Heaku

Hahahahha thanks for the kind words! I actually had the machine up and running yesterday but it was too late in the night and could not upload the pics of the build but will do so tonight. I hope i can post some benchmarks for the CPU temps with the liiquid cooling from Asetek since that is my main concern right now ( how much will i be able to overclock the CPU).

I have been looking for a solution to the "CPU fan error" that appears every time i boot. I think that by selecting the CPU FAN SPEED setting to "ignore" in the BIOS i will be able to bypass this error.

Ill post tonight!


----------



## Dennybrig

@TARRCO

by the way, can i be added to the club?


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14426425*
> @ Heaku
> 
> Hahahahha thanks for the kind words! I actually had the machine up and running yesterday but it was too late in the night and could not upload the pics of the build but will do so tonight. I hope i can post some benchmarks for the CPU temps with the liiquid cooling from Asetek since that is my main concern right now ( how much will i be able to overclock the CPU).
> 
> I have been looking for a solution to the "CPU fan error" that appears every time i boot. I think that by selecting the CPU FAN SPEED setting to "ignore" in the BIOS i will be able to bypass this error.
> 
> Ill post tonight!


Dude watch out for my name man!









I would like to know what games can use so much power?
I for once bought my new rig for SWTOR and im pretty sure that i will not even see one hint of a lag there.
What was your goal?


----------



## Dennybrig

Hey guys!

Here are the pics i promised! I finally got my rig up and running and i have the following comments:

* I could not align the CM Megaflow on the black grommets so i used zip ties and called it a day.
* It is a PAIN to install the liquid cooler unit and always with the fear of breaking something OVER my VGA Card.
* I can tell that the GTX 590 KICKS ASS big time. It is (IMO) just absolutely the best graphics experience i`ve ever had.
* I have another fan that i will use to complete the push/pull cycle in the radiator of the liquid cooler but unfortunately i do not have the damn screws that attach the fan to the radiator.
* I just need some SSD to make this rig really take off.

In order to make this rig i had to sell every single console i owned (PS3, Xbox 360 and Wii) and also my beloved Alienware M11x, but at the end of the day i can tell you that... IT WAS WORTH IT!

Also, another side note, the morons at NZXT forgot to add the screws for the handle for the Vulcan case so i asked them to give me the measures of the screws (so that i could get some replacements in a hardware store), but the told me "dont worry, we will send you a replacement for free" so i said cool and waited for them but then i received the package and guess what, the idiots shipped to me every single screw for the case again EXCEPT for the ones for te handle.

And finally, I added the pictures of my baby since i thought it was funny! (he is three months old!, i think that he will grow to be a geek like his dad! (poor kiddo...)

@ Hekau

Sorry for the name man! (i stand corrected!)

My idea about building this rig was just to have the best graphics experience while gaming. I grew dissapointed when i saw the game Crysis 2 running on my PS3 and thought, man, this are some crappy graphics and that was the reason that made me make the jump to the PC side of gaming.

I have to admit tough that i am having a VERY difficult time finding the proper wireless mouse and keyboard that have access to the BIOS, any suggestions? (preferabli gaming grade)


----------



## Hekau

Absolutely Hilarious!

You just made my day thank you so much!
Im sure my girlfriend will go nuts about your little piece of sugar there!
And your rig is nice to









But buddy.... Please do me a favor and do something with your cable management i know its a pain in the a§§ but your GPU will thank you for years to come.

I for once after i checked everything was working recognised a lower temperature of waiiit for iiiit ! 8 ! Grad Celsius after i rewired for the final build.

It is just a suggestion.

PS: i saw your baby has very long fingers for a 3 month old.
Pair him up with a piano and you will never have to work again man! ^^


----------



## Dennybrig

@ Hekau

Thanks man! Yes, i have thought of cable management but had almost no ti
Me to fix it! I hope i can start working on it on the weekend

Hey by the way, i forgot to tell you guys that i will add a third ram stick ( Corsair Vengeance 1,600) so that will give me a total of 12 GB


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Why would you run 3 sticks on a Z68 board? wouldnt that break dual-channel?


----------



## Dennybrig

Well yes but remember, dual channel offers a 15%-20% improvement over the performance of the ram sticks on their own. Yes, i will break the dual channel setup but adding another 4 GBs will increase the overall performance more than what i will lose by losing dual-channel.

Eventually i will add another Corsair Vengeance Ram Stick thus completing the 16 GB dual channel setup.

Best Regards!


----------



## l_lawliet_31

updated pics


----------



## Dennybrig

Wow! Killer paint Job dude!
What kind of paint did you used?
And also what is the brand of your liquid cooling unit?


----------



## l_lawliet_31

Quote:


> Wow! Killer paint Job dude!
> What kind of paint did you used?


i have it powdercoated except for the front panel...
Quote:


> And also what is the brand of your liquid cooling unit?


it is X2O RASA 750 Dual RS240 WaterCooling Kit


----------



## Hekau

@l_lawliet_31

Nice build! What did you install in your 5.2 inch slots?
Looks like a Docking Station or something.


----------



## l_lawliet_31

Quote:


> Nice build! What did you install in your 5.2 inch slots?
> Looks like a Docking Station or something.


it is X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump included in the RASA 750 Dual RS240 WaterCooling Kit...


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l_lawliet_31;14441733*
> it is X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump included in the RASA 750 Dual RS240 WaterCooling Kit...


Dude, that liquid cooling kit is really nice!

By the way, update from my build i will have to return my Corsair vengeance ram module since it is not running at 1600 mhz as the label on he stick implies, while checking in it my BIOS it appears as 1333 mhz. It must be a counterfeited ram
And also i added the second fan for the push/pull configuration on the Asetek liquid cooler ( got the 6-32/1 1/4 screws from a hardware store nearby.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l_lawliet_31;14440972*
> i have it powdercoated except for the front panel...
> 
> it is X2O RASA 750 Dual RS240 WaterCooling Kit


l_lawliet_31, may i ask how much did it cost you to paint i with powder coating?
That looks really good

Also, what kind of paint did you used for the front panel?


----------



## barfastic

did you try increasing it the mhz?
all ram runs at the motherbaords minimum spec out of the box.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barfastic;14446077*
> did you try increasing it the mhz?
> all ram runs at the motherbaords minimum spec out of the box.


Wow thanks for the quick reply barftastic, no i did not knew that. I will try doing so. What is weird is that my G Skill rams ran at 1600 mhz wight out of the box!


----------



## barfastic

thats the first thing i usually do.

spam delete, enter bios and up the mhz (to spec) on my ram... (even before installing windows







)


----------



## Dennybrig

Alright i will do so, thanks man!


----------



## Nebster

What more can be done to quite and cool this case?


----------



## l_lawliet_31

Quote:


> l_lawliet_31, may i ask how much did it cost you to paint i with powder coating?
> That looks really good


i think it's less than $50, cause my $50 includes external paint red, internal paint black and side panel cut
Quote:


> Also, what kind of paint did you used for the front panel?


it's spraypaint, just a 1st coat of white primer then a top coat of red


----------



## Hekau

@Dennybrig The RAMS have a Intel-XMP-Profile that means you dont need to set your MhZ manually. Just look in your Bios for XMP and set it on the mode you desire and everything else will be done automaticly to your best result.

@Nebster what have you done already?
Mine is so quiet that i cant hear it as soon as i have any sound coming out of my speakers. I play very quiet normaly so a low volume was standart for my rig.
Tell me what you have done and i would be happy to give you more tipps!

Laters

Hekau


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14450728*
> @Dennybrig The RAMS have a Intel-XMP-Profile that means you dont need to set your MhZ manually. Just look in your Bios for XMP and set it on the mode you desire and everything else will be done automaticly to your best result.
> 
> @Nebster what have you done already?
> Mine is so quiet that i cant hear it as soon as i have any sound coming out of my speakers. I play very quiet normaly so a low volume was standart for my rig.
> Tell me what you have done and i would be happy to give you more tipps!
> 
> Laters
> 
> Hekau


Thanks man! I will do so


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l_lawliet_31;14448757*
> i think it's less than $50, cause my $50 includes external paint red, internal paint black and side panel cut
> 
> it's spraypaint, just a 1st coat of white primer then a top coat of red


Did you painted it or got someone else to do it?


----------



## Nebster

I don't have it yet. I'm ordering it this week probably, just getting everything down until then. Would 2 570s be too much noise? Especially since its right side isn't completely sealed.


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14452309*
> I don't have it yet. I'm ordering it this week probably, just getting everything down until then. Would 2 570s be too much noise? Especially since its right side isn't completely sealed.


Hi !

2 570 are very fast but the temperature of these twins give them a lot of noise...









When you want to start a 570 sli setup than be sure you have earpads becouse under load they reach 90 grad Celsius and the fans are rotating pretty fast in that stadium(loud)

http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/grafikkarten/club_3d_geforce_gtx_570_im_sli-test/15/

When u can afford it give them watercooling.

What would you like to play mate?
Eventually i can give you suggestions about your setup of course only when appreciated when you already set yourself on a 570sli setup then i try to find the best cooling solution for you.

Best regards!


----------



## l_lawliet_31

Quote:


> Did you painted it or got someone else to do it?


my friend did it..


----------



## Dennybrig

Nice


----------



## Nebster

I'm thinking of getting gpu coolers but I'm not completely sure if I can fit them on both in sli. I'll get the asus maximus iv gene-z will these fit on both in sli?
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html?c=2182

If not, anything else?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14459277*
> I'm thinking of getting gpu coolers but I'm not completely sure if I can fit them on both in sli. I'll get the asus maximus iv gene-z will these fit on both in sli?
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html?c=2182
> 
> If not, anything else?


No I don't believe you can man. See here.

But to be honest, if you want better cooling than a reference card buy a non-reference card with a different cooler. Examples ASUS's DirectCU II, MSI's Twin Frozr II.

The Vulcan had awesome cooling capacity anyway, i wouldn't be too worried about temps especially if you use the 200mm fan on the side panel.


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14459277*
> I'm thinking of getting gpu coolers but I'm not completely sure if I can fit them on both in sli. I'll get the asus maximus iv gene-z will these fit on both in sli?
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html?c=2182
> 
> If not, anything else?


Like Nutty Pumpkin said before they will not fit.
Setsugen 2 barely fits when you dont mount the gpu backplate and thet is the slimest gpu cooler (with decent cooling capabilitys) out there for now.

I cool with 2 Setsugens 2 and i am pleased.
When my led´s are rdy (supposedly in 2 days) and i finally post my rig i can show you how small the space between the cards is... (about 1,2mm)


----------



## Nebster

Alright, thanks guys.

What should I set the 200mm fan to? Intake or exhaust?


----------



## BtrGrgThnD3d

Corsair H100 doesn't fit very easily... had to get the jigsaw out lol.


----------



## Hekau

I recomment the H60 Fits without complications.

The 200mm is intake in my config.
Everything else would be very dusty ^^


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Can I be a Member? built my LAN rig yesterday


----------



## Nebster

Yeah, I'd imagine it getting very dusty.


----------



## Robilar

Can anyone confirm if a Corsair H80 will fit in the front 120mm mount position? I had an H50 in my Vulcan in the past but as I recall the newer Corsair water kits have shorter hoses.


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14465799*
> Can anyone confirm if a Corsair H80 will fit in the front 120mm mount position? I had an H50 in my Vulcan in the past but as I recall the newer Corsair water kits have shorter hoses.


Hello Robilar!

The length of the Corsair H80 hoses are ca. 24 cm.
I hope this could help!

Sry 4 my late answer i was complaining with the LED Factory what took them so long to send my mod equipment ^^

Laters!

Hekau


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14474362*
> Hello Robilar!
> 
> The length of the Corsair H80 hoses are ca. 24 cm.
> I hope this could help!
> 
> Sry 4 my late answer i was complaining with the LED Factory what took them so long to send my mod equipment ^^
> 
> Laters!
> 
> Hekau


Thanks, that translates to 9.5" which means I'm out of luck...


----------



## Hekau

Oh im sorry about that mate...

But may i give you an advice for your Hardware?
The H60 have a very nice cooling perfomance to and the length of the hoses are approximately 30 cm wich would be around 11.81 inches.

I have the item and i can definetly see its quality work corsair done there.

Have a nice day !


----------



## Tommy1218

Finally got the motherboard back and its all put back together. FINALLY!


----------



## konoii

Hey guys, I have an NZXT Vulcan case coming, and I am wondering, is it easy to replace the front orange LED strip with blues ones? What size blue LED's are needed to replace them?


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14492575*
> Hey guys, I have an NZXT Vulcan case coming, and I am wondering, is it easy to replace the front orange LED strip with blues ones? What size blue LED's are needed to replace them?


Hello konoii!

You will need 3mm LED's for the front illumination how difficult it will be to install them i do not know at the moment. But since it is a NZXT product it shouldnt be to hard to mod.

I will test it Foto myself on Monday when i got time to install mine. I will report then.


----------



## freeze

Just some pics of my Vulcan.. Using my crappy phone camera..


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14494638*
> Hello konoii!
> 
> You will need 3mm LED's for the front illumination how difficult it will be to install them i do not know at the moment. But since it is a NZXT product it shouldnt be to hard to mod.
> 
> I will test it Foto myself on Monday when i got time to install mine. I will report then.


Thanks Hekau. I'll order some 3mm blue LED's :]

@freeze
Thats a really nice mod









Another quick question. I see people have successfully mounted H50/H70's in the front of case, but I couldn't find any photos of people mounting H60's in the front. Is it possible? The one thing I don't like about my H60 is that the tubbing is a pain to bend, and I fear of cracking it


----------



## Hekau

@konoii

You will have no problem in mounting a H60 inside the NZXT Vulcan!









Have fun!


----------



## bufu994

hmm guys can you tell the dimensions of the case without the handle ??
hmm im planing to build a new pc
maximus IV gene , 2500k , and MSI 560 TFII OC ..

I cant decide what cooling to get and whats the best fan setup ??

some of the fans i was planning are;:
-Antec Big Boy 200
-Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm - 1900 rpm *(can I connect 2 of those at one channel of the fan controller and leave the other one for the intake fans ?? )*
-Enermax Magma UCMA12

and i was thinking about the Antec H2O 620 or the Asetek 545LC(with the 92mm rad)
not sure witch one

but still my main question is what do I need for optimal airflow in this case ???


----------



## Hekau

@bufu994

Dimensions without handle 180* x 380 x 406 mm (W x H x D)

-Antec Big Boy 200 = fits

-Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm - 1900 rpm (can I connect 2 of those at one channel of the fan controller and leave the other one for the intake fans ?? ) = Yes you can









-Enermax Magma UCMA12 = Good Airflow a bit Loud though... (personal opinion).

and i was thinking about the Antec H2O 620 or the Asetek 545LC(with the 92mm rad)
not sure witch one = This is completely up to you the performance difference is so marginal it makes no sense to argue. Only the position of the cooler should be important for your choice. Upper position 92mm or front position 120mm.

but still my main question is what do I need for optimal airflow in this case ???
= The case in and of itself has wonderful cooling performance you should have no problems at all to get your interieur cool.

Hope that helped!


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14500559*
> @bufu994
> 
> Dimensions without handle 180* x 380 x 406 mm (W x H x D)
> 
> -Antec Big Boy 200 = fits
> 
> -Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm - 1900 rpm (can I connect 2 of those at one channel of the fan controller and leave the other one for the intake fans ?? ) = Yes you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Enermax Magma UCMA12 = Good Airflow a bit Loud though... (personal opinion).
> 
> and i was thinking about the Antec H2O 620 or the Asetek 545LC(with the 92mm rad)
> not sure witch one = This is completely up to you the performance difference is so marginal it makes no sense to argue. Only the position of the cooler should be important for your choice. Upper position 92mm or front position 120mm.
> 
> but still my main question is what do I need for optimal airflow in this case ???
> = The case in and of itself has wonderful cooling performance you should have no problems at all to get your interieur cool.
> 
> Hope that helped!


yep thanks a lot

I just cant decide what to get and how to place the fans









hmm and if you are saying that the magma is loud and its suppose to be only 18 dba, how about the Scythe Slip Stream that's 37dba









and im not sure where to place the radiator the only thing i know is that the H2O 620 is a lot cheaper
hmm I wish i can fit the SA in that case :S


----------



## Tommy1218

Intake through the side and front and exhaust through the top and back. Id go with slipstreams on the top and front, big boy on the side, and the 545lc on the back(easier than routing around video cards).


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14501568*
> yep thanks a lot
> 
> I just cant decide what to get and how to place the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm and if you are saying that the magma is loud and its suppose to be only 18 dba, how about the Scythe Slip Stream that's 37dba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im not sure where to place the radiator the only thing i know is that the H2O 620 is a lot cheaper
> hmm I wish i can fit the SA in that case :S


Hey Mate!

You dont need to be confused.
Tommy1218 did the right thing and i would like to recomment this configuration of intake/exhaust for you to.
And DBA is not just DBA becouse this is just the "noise Level" but we Humans take different noises very differently. The Magmas have a high peek sound since the Slip streams are louder but the kind of sound is lower and for humans nearly unnoticable in decent speeds.

Oh i hope i could bring that theme closer to you becouse my english is a bit rusty... Please tell me if anything at all is not understandable.

When it is a money decision i would stay with the H2O 620 until now i havent heard anything negative about it and like ive said before the 2 Items that you had in mind are very similar to begin with.

My best wishes!


----------



## BtrGrgThnD3d

Corsair H100 bodged in, fits bollocks but great cooling....


----------



## Nebster

Can you get 4 fans to fit on push/pull??

Also, I have two 3.5inch drives and one 2.5inch drive and an optical drive. Will they all fit this case? And how well does the h100 go with this case?


----------



## Nebster

You can't have the handle and the h100 at the same time?


----------



## chronsbons

Thanks for posting the H100 pics BtrGrgThnD3d

The h100 doesn't go very well with this case. as BtrGrgThnD3d mentioned the cooler is "bodged in" and the "fit is bollocks" or in american english, he "jury rigged it" and the "fit is $hit". as you can see the handle must be removed and two slots must be cut in the top of the case in order to install the cooler because the coolant lines are not removable from the cpu block or the radiator. That being said i am sure he is getting some pretty impressive temps. I am wondering if it would be possible to fit the h100 inside the case below two top mounted 120mm fans with the coolant in/out lines toward the front of the case in the vicinity of the optical drive slots to avoid motherboard conflicts. It looks like the clearance between the top of the case and the 120mm fans would still not be enough to fit the radiator though... bummer.


----------



## Nebster

H80 is looking like the better option then. Shame.


----------



## BtrGrgThnD3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronsbons;14507026*
> Thanks for posting the H100 pics BtrGrgThnD3d
> 
> The h100 doesn't go very well with this case. as BtrGrgThnD3d mentioned the cooler is "bodged in" and the "fit is bollocks" or in american english, he "jury rigged it" and the "fit is $hit". as you can see the handle must be removed and two slots must be cut in the top of the case in order to install the cooler because the coolant lines are not removable from the cpu block or the radiator. That being said i am sure he is getting some pretty impressive temps. I am wondering if it would be possible to fit the h100 inside the case below two top mounted 120mm fans with the coolant in/out lines toward the front of the case in the vicinity of the optical drive slots to avoid motherboard conflicts. It looks like the clearance between the top of the case and the 120mm fans would still not be enough to fit the radiator though... bummer.


Haha, thanks for the translation, Having the fans top mounted was my original intention but because the radiator has 18mm of tubing on the ends of the 240mm fin section it wouldn't fit below.
The only way I could see of internally mounting it is pulling out all the HDD cages and cutting out the bottom of the 5.25 inch bays, then having it mounted flat up against the front. Still room for an optical drive in the very top and you could use the 'floor mounted' cage behind the radiator for 3hdds; I'd be tempted todo this myself if I hadn't already butchered the case.
Nebster, no handle, besides on the last pic you can see two strips of the roof have had to be removed for the hoses, so there wouldn't be to much strength in it. on the plus side the sky's the limit when it comes to putting fans on top (little pun there, nice).
Cooling is top though, check the corsair h100 benchmark thread for temps, my idles are well sub 30, load wont go over 60!


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14494638*
> Hello konoii!
> 
> You will need 3mm LED's for the front illumination how difficult it will be to install them i do not know at the moment. But since it is a NZXT product it shouldnt be to hard to mod.
> 
> I will test it Foto myself on Monday when i got time to install mine. I will report then.


Hey Konoii

I just did my mod on the front LED´s of my NZXT Vulcan and i have to say that it was a lot of work more than i thought...

You will need 1 3mm and 2 5 mm LED´s to complete the mod.

But now finally im finished with everything i wanted to achieve!!!


----------



## chronsbons

@ Nebster.
Actually, from what i have read, the best option is the H60.

The H80 would run into problems similar to those of the H100 in terms of running into the motherboard if you were to mount it to the top or back of the case. The H60 however has about 1.5 inches more tubing length which allows you to place the radiator on the front of the case as you can see below. Actually, the cooler in the below picture is the H50 but it has its radiator mounted in the way that i am talking about. Speaking of that, the H50 would work too.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

I have been looking at the Vulcan for quite awhile now since it is so cheap and can fit (almost) all my planned hardware.

I decided on a 2500K, Maximus IV Gene-Z, 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws X RAM (1866 CL9), Seasonic X 750, 2 GTX 570s from EVGAs B-Stock, a 60 GB Corsair Force 3 SATA III SSD (might do this as an upgrade later), a 1TB 7200 rpm drive I already have, and of course the Vulcan. This is my first build, by the way.

When I was looking for a CPU Cooler, I ruled out regular air coolers because of size and looks. I started looking at custom water cooling kits like the XSPC RS 240, but there is a good chance I will be moving the system, so I ruled that out too. I just would not feel comfortable moving a custom water cooling system around.

I just need to know if there is any way to fit the H80 in the front? Is the lower drive cage removable? Will the long 570s block where the hoses would go? The rad does not have to be all the way up to the front. I have access to a Dremel and I'm willing to do any necessary modifications.

I'll post some really nice pictures when I get it done using the best camera I can find, no crappy phone pics. It should be beautiful.


----------



## Nebster

This case comes with 3 120mm fans, right?

EDIT: Would I be better off changing the fans or are they good enough? How quiet/loud are they?


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14512090*
> This case comes with 3 120mm fans, right?
> 
> EDIT: Would I be better off changing the fans or are they good enough? How quiet/loud are they?


There are only 2. The orange LED 120 on top and the front intake 120. I'm not sure how they perform, maybe someone who owns the case knows.

I plan on adding more fans or even replacing existing ones, so this might wind up being an expensive case. If only I could find some AP-15s...


----------



## chronsbons

hey r00t_b33r1270

I just picked up a Vulcan to do my very first build too! The bottom cage is indeed removable but from what i understand that is not the problem with installing the H80. The problem is the hoses will not allow you to reach the front 120mm fan mount. start reading here: http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-130.html

If your plan is to remove some of the upper drive cages and mount the h80 towards the top of the case then i cannot comment on that, but having the lengths of the hoses should give you a good indication of whether that will work or not.

hth


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronsbons;14513000*
> hey r00t_b33r1270
> 
> I just picked up a Vulcan to do my very first build too! The bottom cage is indeed removable but from what i understand that is not the problem with installing the H80. The problem is the hoses will not allow you to reach the front 120mm fan mount. start reading here: http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-130.html
> 
> If your plan is to remove some of the upper drive cages and mount the h80 towards the top of the case then i cannot comment on that, but having the lengths of the hoses should give you a good indication of whether that will work or not.
> 
> hth


Yeah, I've read most of this thread and everyone seems to mount the rad on the intake. I was thinking about having it closer to the PSU. Cooling won't be optimal, but I will upgrade the fans and it should be closer to the socket. I am just worried the hoses will need to go in front of my 2 570s, if that is even possible.

For example, geek33 on this page mounted it to the front and the hoses went over (sort of) his 560 to the rad, which is mounted conventionally. What I have in mind is mounting it further to the left, closer to my PSU. I can come up with a way to secure it with a sort of shroud or something. If not, it might be fine just hanging there.
http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-125.html


----------



## chronsbons

actually, Geek33 is using a completely different system, the CoolIT Vantage ALC. Which explains why he had enough hose length to mount it where he did. If you somehow built your own 120mm fan bracket coming off of the 3.5" drive cage just to move the Radiator closer to the cpu block i could see that working, but that would be a lot of work when you can just buy a H60.


----------



## chronsbons

question for other Vulcan owners:

PSU fan up or PSU fan down?


----------



## Nebster

Up.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronsbons;14514333*
> actually, Geek33 is using a completely different system, the CoolIT Vantage ALC. Which explains why he had enough hose length to mount it where he did. If you somehow built your own 120mm fan bracket coming off of the 3.5" drive cage just to move the Radiator closer to the cpu block i could see that working, but that would be a lot of work when you can just buy a H60.


I was thinking long and hard about how I was going to do this, and I came to three conclusions.

1. I know the H80 does not work the normal way, so I am considering using this to make it so the hoses don't have to reach as far.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7716/ex-rad-136/Feser_Admiral_Series_Xtender_120mm_Radiator_Shroud_-_Dual_Blue_LED.html
This way there will be more space between the rad and the front fan so the rad is closer to the socket. I have no idea if this will work.

2. Wing it. I'm sure I can fit it somewhere. I could cut the top grille to fit it through, fit it to the back somehow with low-profile fans, or something else.

3. Just let it hang somewhere. I fully intend to get the H80 in this case. Call me crazy, but cooling and overclocking are huge priorities for me. This is the dealbreaker for me with the Vulcan if I can't cool it properly. If I go regular ATX, I would end up spending over 150 bucks more.

When I get my parts (It might be awhile, it might not. Long story.), I'll tell and show you how I did it. If I can't, I'll sell the H80 here. I really think it is worth a shot. My guess is that the shroud will be enough to make it fit! If not, I'll get my hands dirty.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r00t_b33r1270;14514728*
> I was thinking long and hard about how I was going to do this, and I came to three conclusions.
> 
> 1. I know the H80 does not work the normal way, so I am considering using this to make it so the hoses don't have to reach as far.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7716/ex-rad-136/Feser_Admiral_Series_Xtender_120mm_Radiator_Shroud_-_Dual_Blue_LED.html
> This way there will be more space between the rad and the front fan so the rad is closer to the socket. I have no idea if this will work.
> 
> 2. Wing it. I'm sure I can fit it somewhere. I could cut the top grille to fit it through, fit it to the back somehow with low-profile fans, or something else.
> 
> 3. Just let it hang somewhere. I fully intend to get the H80 in this case. Call me crazy, but cooling and overclocking are huge priorities for me. This is the dealbreaker for me with the Vulcan if I can't cool it properly. If I go regular ATX, I would end up spending over 150 bucks more.
> 
> When I get my parts (It might be awhile, it might not. Long story.), I'll tell and show you how I did it. If I can't, I'll sell the H80 here. I really think it is worth a shot. My guess is that the shroud will be enough to make it fit! If not, I'll get my hands dirty.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Let us know how it turns out. I was also trying to determine if the H80 would fit into the Vulcan.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r00t_b33r1270;14513132*
> Yeah, I've read most of this thread and everyone seems to mount the rad on the intake. I was thinking about having it closer to the PSU. Cooling won't be optimal, but I will upgrade the fans and it should be closer to the socket. I am just worried the hoses will need to go in front of my 2 570s, if that is even possible.
> 
> For example, geek33 on this page mounted it to the front and the hoses went over (sort of) his 560 to the rad, which is mounted conventionally. What I have in mind is mounting it further to the left, closer to my PSU. I can come up with a way to secure it with a sort of shroud or something. If not, it might be fine just hanging there.
> http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-125.html


One thing you don't need to worry about with this case is airflow.

I had an H50 in mine with 3 exhaust fans (2x120 up top and a 92mm rear) + an Antec Bigboy 200mm fan in the door. Plenty of air moving about.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14514779*
> Let us know how it turns out. I was also trying to determine if the H80 would fit into the Vulcan.


I've never seen it done, so I'll be the guinea pig! Don't wait for me though, I'm still waiting on about 850 bucks I loaned my parents. I've got the rest in hand, but that's around half my budget. I could get it back tomorrow, or in a couple months. They've told me it won't be long, though. I'm really excited to do this.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14514833*
> One thing you don't need to worry about with this case is airflow.
> 
> I had an H50 in mine with 3 exhaust fans (2x120 up top and a 92mm rear) + an Antec Bigboy 200mm fan in the door. Plenty of air moving about.


Yeah I definitely plan to get some serious fans, the 200mm included especially to keep those 570s cool.

I've been looking in the for sale section for awhile in search of AP-15/14s for the rad. Too bad they are so rare. I have not done too much fan research, but do you have any ideas for something more attainable that I could put on the rad? They can be expensive, I only need two. And what would you put elsewhere like the rear and top?


----------



## chronsbons

ooh, r00t_b33r1270 i might have a solution for you!

It would involve cutting the mesh in the top fan area but that may be your easiest mod option yet! not sure if a the handle would still be an option with this config but it is certainly an option.

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-116.html#post13787741

edit: just measured my case, the spacing between the top of the fan housing and the handle is 1 & 1/16"


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronsbons;14515440*
> ooh, r00t_b33r1270 i might have a solution for you!
> 
> It would involve cutting the mesh in the top fan area but that may be your easiest mod option yet! not sure if a the handle would still be an option with this config but it is certainly an option.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/774308-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club-116.html#post13787741
> 
> edit: just measured my case, the spacing between the top of the fan housing and the handle is 1 & 1/16"


I don't plan on using the handle. I don't like the idea of holding it like that and I'm not a fan of the way it looks.

That is one of the things I had in mind to make it fit if I can't get it up front. It will look pretty funny since the rad is so big and there are 2 fans, like a tumor!


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14507452*
> Hey Konoii
> 
> I just did my mod on the front LED´s of my NZXT Vulcan and i have to say that it was a lot of work more than i thought...
> 
> You will need 1 3mm and 2 5 mm LED´s to complete the mod.
> 
> But now finally im finished with everything i wanted to achieve!!!


Ah, thanks Hekau. My case is being delivered tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Nebster

the antec kuhler 920's hoses are 13 inches long. You can probably put it in the front, right?


----------



## Nebster

Will this fit this case?


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14519960*
> the antec kuhler 920's hoses are 13 inches long. You can probably put it in the front, right?


Yes, you probably can. The H50 hoses are ~11.5 inches and it fits.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14520033*
> Will this fit this case?
> Amazon.com: Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 850-Watt Power Supply CMPSU-850AX: Electronics


Yes. Supposedly even the 1200AX will barely fit although it covers part of the cable management holes.


----------



## geek33




----------



## bufu994

hmm anyone tried to put the radiator on the side panel and some extra 12cm fans over the gpu ?????

(I hope in few days I will have my case and tomorrow I will order the Antec H2O 620 + few fans )


----------



## Nebster

Where are the fans?

Looks like it's going to be a really tight fit for 2 580s


----------



## konoii

Just got my Vulcan today. So far, its seems like a really nice case. Nice and small, yet plenty of room inside







Getting the rest of my parts tomorrow and Thursday, then I'll take pics =D

One complaint about that case though. Its a finger print magnet! Every time I touch it I have to wipe it down with a damp cloth to get the finger prints off @[email protected]


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

geek33, that rig is just beautiful.


----------



## geek33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r00t_b33r1270;14526349*
> geek33, that rig is just beautiful.


thanks.


----------



## Hekau

Finally im done!


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14526164*
> Just got my Vulcan today. So far, its seems like a really nice case. Nice and small, yet plenty of room inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the rest of my parts tomorrow and Thursday, then I'll take pics =D
> 
> One complaint about that case though. Its a finger print magnet! Every time I touch it I have to wipe it down with a damp cloth to get the finger prints off @[email protected]


OMG i was so sick about that mate!!!









Feeling with you!


----------



## bufu994

hmm I just ordered my Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z,Corsair Vengeance, MSI GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozr II/OC, OCZ Agility 3 and some other stuff ....

later I need to order:
2600k, the VULCAN , and probably H2O 620 and fans but still cant decide what fans to get

hmm any ideas about mounting the radiator on the side panel ????


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14530173*
> hmm I just ordered my Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z,Corsair Vengeance, MSI GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozr II/OC, OCZ Agility 3 and some other stuff ....
> 
> later I need to order:
> 2600k, the VULCAN , and probably H2O 620 and fans but still cant decide what fans to get
> 
> hmm any ideas about mounting the radiator on the side panel ????


Nice build sounds like mine








When you want LED Fans get the Xigmatek Crystals if not and want a quiet pc (and have the spare money) get the silent wings from be quiet.

I for once use both and i can say that they match very nice.
What do you mean with "ideas about mounting the radiator on the side panel"?


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14529749*
> Finally im done!


Congrats Hekau!
It looks really nice.









Specially the Big Fan!


----------



## Hekau

Yeehaw! ^^

Thanks man!
I like the Fan controlers of the setsugens on the sidepanel i hope you can see it!
But yeah the big fan and fan controler of it looks awesome *ggg*

Now im a happy guy!


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14530505*
> Nice build sounds like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you want LED Fans get the Xigmatek Crystals if not and want a quiet pc (and have the spare money) get the silent wings from be quiet.
> 
> I for once use both and i can say that they match very nice.
> What do you mean with "ideas about mounting the radiator on the side panel"?


if its good idea to mount the radiator on the side panel as intake, add some other smaller fans too ...

but main idea is to like put 2 slip steams 110cfm each and the radiator on the side panel as intake so it stills gets nice cold air , and all the hot air that comes from it is immediately out thanks to the slip steams ...

and try to fit some other fans on the side panel too
as intakes for the gpu

but not sure if its a good idea

----
I cant wait to order the cpu and case but the antec h2o is out of stock :S they told me that they will have it but its still out of stock :S

i was going to get the H2O 620 for 55 euros
since the h80 is like 87 and the H100 is 93 euros and its a bit much
and I was prepared for the 2500k but was minute chose to go with the 2600k....


----------



## Hekau

@bufu994

Before you completely confuse yourself i would like to recomment to you the following setup. I start from the bottom to the top.

INTAKE

Front: Be quiet silentwings 120mm
Side: Antec Big Boy 200mm

RELEASE

Behind: Be quiet silent wings 92mm
Up: 2x XIGMATEK CRYSTAL LED Fan 120mm (possible in red, green, blue and purple)

I for once think that is the best configuration possible.
Of course is the purpose of a sidefan especially in that size a controversial discussion but since i only act after my own experiences i had a 4 grad celsius cooler GPU after installing my Antec Big Boy as usual Facts are facts are facts









Hope that brought you a better view and a final possibility for you and your budget.

Laters.

Hekau


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14531992*
> @bufu994
> 
> Before you completely confuse yourself i would like to recomment to you the following setup. I start from the bottom to the top.
> 
> INTAKE
> 
> Front: Be quiet silentwings 120mm
> Side: Antec Big Boy 200mm
> 
> RELEASE
> 
> Behind: Be quiet silent wings 92mm
> Up: 2x XIGMATEK CRYSTAL LED Fan 120mm (possible in red, green, blue and purple)
> 
> I for once think that is the best configuration possible.
> Of course is the purpose of a sidefan especially in that size a controversial discussion but since i only act after my own experiences i had a 4 grad celsius cooler GPU after installing my Antec Big Boy as usual Facts are facts are facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that brought you a better view and a final possibility for you and your budget.
> 
> Laters.
> 
> Hekau


sure thanks but where do I put the antec H2O???

hmm before I was planning to put antec big boy as side , 2 slip streams 1900rpmk 110cfm each, iv bean told i can connect 2 of those at the same fan controller channel is that true ??
and put the Antec H2O as intake ...

hmm the sad things is that for me its way harder to find good stuff on good price still thy are way more expensive :S


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14532164*
> sure thanks but where do I put the antec H2O???
> 
> hmm before I was planning to put antec big boy as side , 2 slip streams 1900rpmk 110cfm each, iv bean told i can connect 2 of those at the same fan controller channel is that true ??
> and put the Antec H2O as intake ...
> 
> hmm the sad things is that for me its way harder to find good stuff on good price still thy are way more expensive :S


Put the Antec H2O into the front (intake) with the Silent wing in push pull configuration.
Yes you can connect 2 Fans to one of the two channels of the NZXT Vulcan case.

And now go shopping dude ^^


----------



## geek33

update: added corsair airflow pro


----------



## Hekau

Here a few pictures from the inside of SCARAB.
2 inside (H60 hoses in good view).
1 from the Front to see the cable salat after LED Mod...









Enjoy!


----------



## bufu994

done iv ordered the missing parts:
-NZXT Vulcan 
-2600k
-Antec H2O 620 +bigboy 20cm ....

I hope that till the end of the week I will have my new pc ready and running


----------



## Hekau

Finally!









Congratulations!


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geek33*


update: added corsair airflow pro











































































Dude

Your rig looks plain out insane!
Congrats man!


----------



## Hekau

Awesome camera








I only got my mobile here *g*


----------



## geek33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14543752*
> Dude
> 
> Your rig looks plain out insane!
> Congrats man!


thank you.

it took me half a day to do the cabling stuff and hardware+software installation


----------



## konoii

Hey, does anyone know if the H80 will fit? I have my H60 installed and its fine, but I'm having some issues with it and might need to replace it, so thinking of upgrading lol.

Edit:
Never mind, just read a couple pages back and its about 9.5 inches long.. Two short. Why did they shorten the tubing @[email protected]


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


Hey, does anyone know if the H80 will fit? I have my H60 installed and its fine, but I'm having some issues with it and might need to replace it, so thinking of upgrading lol.

Edit:
Never mind, just read a couple pages back and its about 9.5 inches long.. Two short. Why did they shorten the tubing @[email protected]


I have not been able to find any instance of somebody even trying to fit it so far. Look at some of my previous posts, I'm going to try and make it work one way or another. I just don't know when.


----------



## StrangeDejaVu89

So after having a Core 2 Duo E6750 for 3 years i decided it was time for an upgrade. You can add me to the Vulcan Club







. This is an awesome case, no regrets, have been checking this tread out for a while and decided it was more than enough for me (was planning on getting a haf or enforcer monstrosity) and the perfect size.


----------



## konoii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r00t_b33r1270*


I have not been able to find any instance of somebody even trying to fit it so far. Look at some of my previous posts, I'm going to try and make it work one way or another. I just don't know when.










I hope you can figure out a way, I would love to upgrade to the H80







I could use a nice temp drop..


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


Hey, does anyone know if the H80 will fit? I have my H60 installed and its fine, but I'm having some issues with it and might need to replace it, so thinking of upgrading lol.

Edit:
Never mind, just read a couple pages back and its about 9.5 inches long.. Two short. Why did they shorten the tubing @[email protected]


I had the same quandry...

The Antec Kuhler 920 will fit though, its tubes are 13 inches long. The H80 is a tiny bit better than the Kuhler but for a couple of degrees difference, you can use it with the Vulcan.


----------



## Hekau

May i ask you guys what temps you get on your cpuÂ´s?
Ive got a i2600 in an ambient temperature of 27 grad celsius in stock at 38 idle and 50 max temp.

I use the H60 and im pretty happy with it.
Please share your experience,

Laters!

Hekau


----------



## konoii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hekau*


May i ask you guys what temps you get on your cpuÂ´s?
Ive got a i2600 in an ambient temperature of 27 grad celsius in stock at 38 idle and 50 max temp.

I use the H60 and im pretty happy with it.
Please share your experience,

Laters!

Hekau


I have my 2500K overclocked to 4.2ghz and getting 38-40c idle and 64-68c load with my H60 in push/pull. I know many say its "high" for 4.2ghz, but my room temperature on average is around ~27c/28c before my computer goes under load. That, and I already reapplied the thermal grease three times using three different methods. Spread, pee size, and grain of rice size lol.

Edit:
50c max? That's pretty good.. My 2600K I had ran at 57-58c at max load at stock with the stock thermal paste the H60 came with in push/pull with same room temp as you....


----------



## Hekau

Hmm nice to hear than i got a very cool exemplary!









Atm i am at 38 while im playing league of legends


----------



## konoii

Hey Hekau, if you don't mind me asking, what fans are you using?

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I had the same quandry...

The Antec Kuhler 920 will fit though, its tubes are 13 inches long. The H80 is a tiny bit better than the Kuhler but for a couple of degrees difference, you can use it with the Vulcan.


Yeah, I've been looking into the 920. It appears to be using the same water block/pump that the H70 uses, but with LED's on it, USB cable to control it via Windows, and nicer tubing. I just don't know how reliable Antec is. I know they make good cases, that's about it lol.


----------



## Hekau

Of course im happy to share my experience!
I use Xigmatek Crystals in front and up a 120mm Be Quiet silent wing at the back and a 200mm Antec Big Boy at the side.

Im happy with my Cpu Temps just my Gpus could be cooler...
35 Idle and 85 at Furmark with 2 Setsugen 2.
I thought they would be cooler...

Laters!


----------



## konoii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hekau*


Of course im happy to share my experience!
I use Xigmatek Crystals in front and up a 120mm Be Quiet silent wing at the back and a 200mm Antec Big Boy at the side.

Im happy with my Cpu Temps just my Gpus could be cooler...
35 Idle and 85 at Furmark with 2 Setsugen 2.
I thought they would be cooler...

Laters!


Ah, I'm using the same fans too









Here's a quick, dirty photo I took of mine. I'm thinking of getting a 200mm side fan to help cool my 570.. It pumps hot air out everywhere lol


----------



## mostowizard

how hard is this case to use with a nonmodular psu?


----------



## mostowizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14561716*
> I had the same quandry...
> 
> The Antec Kuhler 920 will fit though, its tubes are 13 inches long. The H80 is a tiny bit better than the Kuhler but for a couple of degrees difference, you can use it with the Vulcan.


Sir, for successfully using the word quandry, I award you the distinction of master wordsmith


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14566321*
> how hard is this case to use with a nonmodular psu?


You could do it, but you might have a hard time putting on the side panel and might have to shove a lot of cables into the area where the front 120mm intake is. With my modular corsair hx650 I had a hard time putting on the side panel lol.


----------



## Nebster

Do I need to get an adapter to put a 3.5inch drive in the 5.25inch drive bay or can I just screw them in?


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14566875*
> Do I need to get an adapter to put a 3.5inch drive in the 5.25inch drive bay or can I just screw them in?


If you want to fit a 3.25 drive into the 5.25 bay you will need an adapter.

Took some pics of my Vulcan


----------



## Hekau

Nice it looks a bit christmasy in your room


----------



## Nebster

Will this fit in this case?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0Series%20850w


----------



## jdmfish

Not sure if anyone caught this, but *Dennybrig* - see if you can turn the radiator 180*, so the tubing, is coming out of the bottom, not the top.

Hopefully this quick photo edit will help..










You should get slightly better flow within the closed loop. Can't guarantee better temps, but there's potential for a few degree temp drop, and less restriction within the loop.

Hope this helps..


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


Not sure if anyone caught this, but* Dennybrig* - see if you can turn the radiator 180*, so the tubing, is coming out of the bottom, not the top.

Hopefully this quick photo edit will help..










You should get slightly better flow within the closed loop. Can't guarantee better temps, but there's potential for a few degree temp drop, and less restriction within the loop.

Hope this helps..



545 LC put your push / pull it aurra a better cooling

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hekau

@lucas.vulcan

Hello!

We got nearly the same items so i want to ask you about your cable management plans.
Would you like to see mine so that you may get inspired? 
When i am at it i would like to know your GPU temperatures to comnpare them with mine.

Ive got 73 Grad Celsius(hotter card) when im playing starcraft 2 at highest settings.
In Furmark (Full HD, 4x AA) i got after 15 Mins. 85 Grad Celsius.
My 460GTX runs overclocked with 800, 1600, 2000.

Laters!

Hekau


----------



## mostowizard

I have what MIGHT be a dumb question: has anyone taken this case as carryon luggage when going on a plane? I'm upgrading my rig, but I will be taking a plane across Canada every 4 months for the next 5 years. If I can save $50+ on shipping each time I could afford to make a HELL of a nice microatx machine.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


I have what MIGHT be a dumb question: has anyone taken this case as carryon luggage when going on a plane? I'm upgrading my rig, but I will be taking a plane across Canada every 4 months for the next 5 years. If I can save $50+ on shipping each time I could afford to make a HELL of a nice microatx machine.



I'd call the plane company to whom your flying on first. I cannot answer this, and am not sure of anyone who flies with a mATX case.


----------



## Hekau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


I have what MIGHT be a dumb question: has anyone taken this case as carryon luggage when going on a plane? I'm upgrading my rig, but I will be taking a plane across Canada every 4 months for the next 5 years. If I can save $50+ on shipping each time I could afford to make a HELL of a nice microatx machine.


Hello!

This is not a dumb question at all.
Do you want to know if you are able to take the rig on the plane?
I can confirm that with the most airlines (Qatar, Lufthansa, Condor, Cathay Pacific) this is the case.

Does that help?


----------



## mostowizard

yes. that DEFINITELY helps. Now the question becomes whether I should buy this or the Lian Li PC-A05


----------



## Xyphyr

Small picture of my new setup.







Goodbye Phantom!


----------



## Korlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14584214*
> Hello!
> 
> This is not a dumb question at all.
> Do you want to know if you are able to take the rig on the plane?
> I can confirm that with the most airlines (Qatar, Lufthansa, Condor, Cathay Pacific) this is the case.
> 
> Does that help?


The best that I know is that you can take one in your regular luggage. We (my girlfriend and I) did that when we moved her PC over. Clothes were put around it as packaging and in the hand luggage.


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14596572*
> yes. that DEFINITELY helps. Now the question becomes whether I should buy this or the Lian Li PC-A05


Well mate thats an easy one.

If you may just tell me the hardware your would like to install and i´ll be happy
to give you my opinion about it.
But my real answer if you dont have any clues wich one to choose is that you decide on your personal style of asthetic. That depends on the room your monitor, mouse ect.

To tell you my experience with flying.
My family lives in Minnesota near Minneapolis so i try to be there once every couple years and normaly i take my pc with me.
In the time before my VULCAN i had a nonbrand case near the size of an VULCAN. I transported it as handluggage but had to pay a small fee becouse it was slightly over the allowed weight. The important thing is that is has the correct measures for the luggage space inside the plane and my experience on that is that they allow it (2 times tested)

Have a nice day!

Hekau


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;14576762*
> Not sure if anyone caught this, but *Dennybrig* - see if you can turn the radiator 180*, so the tubing, is coming out of the bottom, not the top.
> 
> Hopefully this quick photo edit will help..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get slightly better flow within the closed loop. Can't guarantee better temps, but there's potential for a few degree temp drop, and less restriction within the loop.
> 
> Hope this helps..


Wow, bro thanks for the advice!
I will try that this weekend!

I originally did not do it since i thought that the hoses would touch my video card, but i see that maybe they wont after all

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mostowizard

How hard is it to use a standard atx non modular power supply with this case. I'm trying to decide between it and the lian li pc a05


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14603848*
> How hard is it to use a standard atx non modular power supply with this case. I'm trying to decide between it and the lian li pc a05


If you get a non modular, you will have wires all over the place, and most likely have a hard time with cable management. The case will fit a ATX power supply with no problems, but you are limited to how many wires you can shove behind the motherboard tray. You will most likely have to force all the cables into the front 120mm fan area.


----------



## Havenator

Hey guys im working on a new build including the Vulcan, i7 2600k, and a 545lc and am getting temps running prime 95 in the upper 70's. so what im wondering is what is everyone else's temps so i can compare my own?


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havenator;14606161*
> Hey guys im working on a new build including the Vulcan, i7 2600k, and a 545lc and am getting temps running prime 95 in the upper 70's. so what im wondering is what is everyone else's temps so i can compare my own?


Bro, yes, those are the temps i am getting, i have two fans (push/pull) configuration.

I actually made the same question in another forum.

I think that is the best performance it can get. Can you post a print screen of the HWTemp software showing the temps you are getting?


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i have a question and there is no better place to ask in the world than here...

I want to Paint my case.
Yes, paint it with a design that i am thinking of.

Could any of you that have painted it give me some guidance as what do i need to paint it (type of paint, what areas are painted with what, etc)?

Rep for a helpful advice

Thanks!


----------



## Havenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14606222*
> Bro, yes, those are the temps i am getting, i have two fans (push/pull) configuration.
> 
> I actually made the same question in another forum.
> 
> I think that is the best performance it can get. Can you post a print screen of the HWTemp software showing the temps you are getting?


i will try to put a pic up later, the software i was using for temps was HWMonitor
by cpuid.


----------



## mostowizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;14600019*
> Well mate thats an easy one.
> 
> If you may just tell me the hardware your would like to install and i´ll be happy
> to give you my opinion about it.
> But my real answer if you dont have any clues wich one to choose is that you decide on your personal style of asthetic. That depends on the room your monitor, mouse ect.
> 
> To tell you my experience with flying.
> My family lives in Minnesota near Minneapolis so i try to be there once every couple years and normaly i take my pc with me.
> In the time before my VULCAN i had a nonbrand case near the size of an VULCAN. I transported it as handluggage but had to pay a small fee becouse it was slightly over the allowed weight. The important thing is that is has the correct measures for the luggage space inside the plane and my experience on that is that they allow it (2 times tested)
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Hekau


I'm putting my sig rig in the case but with a new mobo, likely the gene z, a new cpu cooler, not chosen
Yet, and 8 gb ram. The only thing that really worries me is the fact that my psu isnt modular


----------



## Starla4

Does anyone knows if an ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 fits into the NZXT Vulcan ?


----------



## Korlus

It'll depend on the motherboard more than the graphics card. Providing it slots under the 2.5" trays (which 95% of motherboards will), it'll be fine.


----------



## Havenator

My setup, it is red it kinda looks pink in the photo though


----------



## bufu994

all of my parts are finally here
























+I7 2600K
+Sniper 1866Mhz
+ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
+Antec H2O
+Agility 3
+Nzxt Vulcan +antec big boy 20cm + some other fans
......

I still need to do the cable management

and then get used to the new mobo and later start overclocking








but Im kind a nuub and Its my firs Intel CPU ...

so yea step by step
when i have more time I will good pics

any suggestions for the stuff I need to do or even cable management are welcome

EDIT:

It was much easier when I did my Phantom build


----------



## DigitrevX

Just got done building a budget Vulcan Lan rig for me and my gf for aion. I decided to use my old 8800gts g92 in it to save money. The rest of the rig cost me $350.

I can't believe the kinda stuff you can get for dirt cheap. Anyways rig is definitely fast enough to play games maxed.

However I hate the stock heatsink on the cpu. So I'm wondering would a Titan Fenrir in a AM3 configuration clear the top of the case and side panel and ram?

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/12/11/titan-fenrir-cpu-cooler-xmas-edition-review/1

I'll post some pix of the rig in its current configuration this weekend.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i need help...

The guys at NZXT forgot to add the screws for the handle and the shipped to me the wrong ones and just forgot to ship me the right ones. Could any of you tell me the measures of the screw that is used for the handle???
Please help with this, i have 2 months with my Vulcan and have not been able to transport it the way i would like...

Rep for a succesful answer!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14642487*
> Guys, i need help...
> 
> The guys at NZXT forgot to add the screws for the handle and the shipped to me the wrong ones and just forgot to ship me the right ones. Could any of you tell me the measures of the screw that is used for the handle???
> Please help with this, i have 2 months with my Vulcan and have not been able to transport it the way i would like...
> 
> Rep for a succesful answer!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Make absolute sure you check inside the plastic bag that the handle came in. There should be a tiny zip lock bag with 4 small screws in it. I made the same mistake till I took a closer look.


----------



## Havenator




----------



## Cada741

My application:


----------



## Hekau

Hello Everyone!

Had been on the Gamescom in germany köln till now thats why i didnt respond to messages ect. My apologies.

When i missed something please dont hesitate to write a message









Have a nice week !

Hekau


----------



## Retell

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to email me anytime


----------



## DigitrevX

Ok finally have some pix. Sorry my nicer camera is charging so the iphone will have to do. This is a budget build. I've spent $350 on the rig without MIR. This also excludes the red cables. Currently its still WIP since I'm working on what heat sink to put on it and waiting on some fans and new grill/sidepannel from NZXT.

I'm using my old 8800gts to cut the video card cost. It gets 13.5k 3dmark06 and runs games like aion on highest settings.

It is intended to be a lan pc solution for my self and gf's laptops. We have to travel to see each other every weekend and we are tired of under powered laptops.

System specs:
NZXT Vulcan $69.99
Phenom II 840 x4 $89.99
MSI 880-E35 mATX ~free~ (microcenter cpu/mobo combo deal)
G-skill Ripsaw 1600mhz 4g x 2 $59.99
OCZ Modular 500w $64.99
Seagate Sata 500g $39.99
8800gts g92 ~free~
samsung dvd/cd R/W $18.99


----------



## konoii

Very nice DigitrevX :] Nice and clean!


----------



## rikau

Hi all, guess this will be my first ever post here. Am I too late to join the Vulcan Fan club?

Anyway, I have an ancient mobo & processor combo(**please don't laugh!**







)I started out with the NZXT Vulcan case and CM 500W PSU. Recently I bought an MSI Cyclone R6850 to fit into my ancient mobo. Everything went fine but now I am feeling that my CPU is being bottlenecked whenever I run some new games.









Guess I have fallen in the cyclic 'upgrade trap!'







Can anyone suggest me an easy way out or do I have to give in to the 'upgrade trap' and buy all new components for running at least NFS HP 2010?

Also it would be great if you could let me know which is the current best uATX mobo/proc combo for the NZXT Vulcan(**Price not an issue**)


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14682296*
> Very nice DigitrevX :] Nice and clean!


Ty sir, so far its been a very simple and enjoyable build and the best part is it didn't cost me more then a ps3 and does what I need it to!


----------



## mostowizard

Case has been ordered, along with a Gene-Z and some RED corsair Vengeance RAM. Now I need to get a CPU cooler that will fit and I'm ALL GOOD!

I'm thinking about the Coolit C92, as I live in Calgary and it would be fairly easy to get one. Thoughts?


----------



## Havenator

Can anybody tell me how these cases are with sli? im wanting to put two 570's in my system but am unsure of how cool i could keep them


----------



## mostowizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havenator;14692564*
> Can anybody tell me how these cases are with sli? im wanting to put two 570's in my system but am unsure of how cool i could keep them


http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/ibuypower_lan_warrior_ii_review

This should answer your question.

In short, if you have the space for them and the side panel fan, you should be fine.


----------



## mostowizard

on an unrelated note, how much/from where did you get your 545lc?


----------



## Korlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikau;14684014*
> Hi all, guess this will be my first ever post here. Am I too late to join the Vulcan Fan club?
> 
> Anyway, I have an ancient mobo & processor combo(**please don't laugh!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )I started out with the NZXT Vulcan case and CM 500W PSU. Recently I bought an MSI Cyclone R6850 to fit into my ancient mobo. Everything went fine but now I am feeling that my CPU is being bottlenecked whenever I run some new games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have fallen in the cyclic 'upgrade trap!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest me an easy way out or do I have to give in to the 'upgrade trap' and buy all new components for running at least NFS HP 2010?
> 
> Also it would be great if you could let me know which is the current best uATX mobo/proc combo for the NZXT Vulcan(**Price not an issue**)


"Price is not an issue" is subjective, but as I hate seeing people waste money, I'm not going to suggest an i7 2600k unless you desperately need to do things other than game.

The best processor out at the moment for gaming is the i5 2500k. I'm not sure quite where you're living, so I'm going to use www.scan.co.uk for price quotes. If you're in the US, I'd try Newegg, and elsewhere I have no idea.

*CPU:* i5 2500k - £155
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z - £140
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 2000 Mhz CAS 10 - £49

OR:

*Motherboard:* Asus P8P67-M Rev 3 - £90
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CAS 9 - £28

The first motherboard listed is better in just about every way and will allow you to crossfire later should you ever want to. The second one will do everything you should ever need (apart from Crossfire/SLI) and is £50 cheaper.

The first set of memory is obviously better, but in my opinion, is not worth the price difference between it at the cheaper one, but you said that money was not a consideration, so I listed the more expensive one first.

If I could, I'd find a motherboard that was somewhere between the two - i.e. the P8P67-M *Pro*, but Scan do not seem to stock them and they are difficult to find on other sites around here.

Link to one on another site:
Asus P8P67-M Pro - £104

It's a delightful little board that should do everything you'd want it to do, other than SSD caching, for £40 cheaper than the Maximus Gene.

With Bulldozer around the corner, you may want to wait and see if prices drop, but if making it £5-10 cheaper and waiting a month or so for it doesn't appeal to you, then you may as well buy now.

Hope that helped


----------



## aLx.fw7

Hello everyone!Ner to overclock.net!








Can any owner of the Gene-Z tell me what air cooler can I fit in this case?Perhaps Armageddon(without side fan)?Any ideas?Thx!


----------



## Havenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14692705*
> on an unrelated note, how much/from where did you get your 545lc?


thanks for the link! but to answer your question the 545lc pops up on ebay every now and again, thats where i got mine from, and it was $75


----------



## BenRK

Sad face, I'm still not listed as being in the club.


----------



## rikau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korlus;14694629*
> "Price is not an issue" is subjective, but as I hate seeing people waste money, I'm not going to suggest an i7 2600k unless you desperately need to do things other than game.
> 
> The best processor out at the moment for gaming is the i5 2500k. I'm not sure quite where you're living, so I'm going to use www.scan.co.uk for price quotes. If you're in the US, I'd try Newegg, and elsewhere I have no idea.
> 
> *CPU:* i5 2500k - £155
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z - £140
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 2000 Mhz CAS 10 - £49
> 
> OR:
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus P8P67-M Rev 3 - £90
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CAS 9 - £28
> 
> The first motherboard listed is better in just about every way and will allow you to crossfire later should you ever want to. The second one will do everything you should ever need (apart from Crossfire/SLI) and is £50 cheaper.
> 
> The first set of memory is obviously better, but in my opinion, is not worth the price difference between it at the cheaper one, but you said that money was not a consideration, so I listed the more expensive one first.
> 
> If I could, I'd find a motherboard that was somewhere between the two - i.e. the P8P67-M *Pro*, but Scan do not seem to stock them and they are difficult to find on other sites around here.
> 
> Link to one on another site:
> Asus P8P67-M Pro - £104
> 
> It's a delightful little board that should do everything you'd want it to do, other than SSD caching, for £40 cheaper than the Maximus Gene.
> 
> With Bulldozer around the corner, you may want to wait and see if prices drop, but if making it £5-10 cheaper and waiting a month or so for it doesn't appeal to you, then you may as well buy now.
> 
> Hope that helped


Thanks a lot bud!







Hellyeah \m/ that helped. BTW, I am from India and as you said, I had my sights on the GENE IV. It is a bad ass mobo







IMHO. The hunt has begun. Need to find out whether it will be available here in the sub-continent.


----------



## mostowizard

so setback: Coolit's contract with Corsair forbids them from making and/or selling any of those 92mm cooling units, and the asetek would cost almost $150 shipped to Canada. What other cooling options do I have that will retain good airflow? I would much prefer a closed loop, but putting exhaust on the front sounds like it would really screw with airflow


----------



## Havenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14698719*
> so setback: Coolit's contract with Corsair forbids them from making and/or selling any of those 92mm cooling units, and the asetek would cost almost $150 shipped to Canada. What other cooling options do I have that will retain good airflow? I would much prefer a closed loop, but putting exhaust on the front sounds like it would really screw with airflow


couldnt you set an h60 in the front as intake, and just make sure you have good ventilation out the top?


----------



## mostowizard

the problem I have with that is that the hoses on the h60 are so short that if I ever want to run a crossfire setup or a long graphics card I will be SOL


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey, I'm building my first computer and after reading through this forum I purchased this case with the Asus maximus iv gene-z mobo, Antec 920 cooler and the huge Asus GTX570 Direct CUii gpu.

Plan is to mount the Antec cooler where the front fan goes removing the bottom HDD tray. But I couldn't figure out what set up would be better.

Problem is the GTX 570 would pretty much divide the case into the bottom compartment and the top compartment with the mobo. The GTX 570 would suck in air from below and exhaust it out the back of the case and out the top into the mobo compartment.

So if I install the Antec cooler to suck in cold air from the outside and blow hot air into the bottom part of the case, then the GTX 570 will be sucking in the hot air coming out of the radiator and I don't know how good it'ld be for the gpu.
So I could instead install it to suck in cold air from within the case and then blow it out the front of the case so it won't be blowing in hot air onto the GPU but I don't know how efficient this set up would be with the slightly negative pressure within the bottom part of the case with both the GPU and the cooler sucking in air from the small space...

Also for the top part of the case, would it be better to have all the fans exhausting out the air or would it be better to have the back fan and one of the top fan exhausting air while one top fan as an intake??

If ye guys could help me out here...

Cheers!


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tracingspirals*


Hey, I'm building my first computer and after reading through this forum I purchased this case with the Asus maximus iv gene-z mobo, Antec 920 cooler and the huge Asus GTX570 Direct CUii gpu.

Plan is to mount the Antec cooler where the front fan goes removing the bottom HDD tray. But I couldn't figure out what set up would be better.

Problem is the GTX 570 would pretty much divide the case into the bottom compartment and the top compartment with the mobo. The GTX 570 would suck in air from below and exhaust it out the back of the case and out the top into the mobo compartment.

So if I install the Antec cooler to suck in cold air from the outside and blow hot air into the bottom part of the case, then the GTX 570 will be sucking in the hot air coming out of the radiator and I don't know how good it'ld be for the gpu. 
So I could instead install it to suck in cold air from within the case and then blow it out the front of the case so it won't be blowing in hot air onto the GPU but I don't know how efficient this set up would be with the slightly negative pressure within the bottom part of the case with both the GPU and the cooler sucking in air from the small space...

Also for the top part of the case, would it be better to have all the fans exhausting out the air or would it be better to have the back fan and one of the top fan exhausting air while one top fan as an intake??

If ye guys could help me out here...

Cheers!


Mounting these self contained wc units to the front is a method many have used. However if you have a problem getting the lines to run around the gpu a shroud and 25m fan in a push configuration would give you enough slack.

As far as heat goes your gpu should be fine. There is not only space between the card and the side panel but because you bought a vulcan you have a huge mesh/grill that pretty much opens the case to ambient air for your gpu.

It is a little odd to reverse the front fan but it should work fine. However I'd make sure to use a shroud for that since there are small holes that the air has to be pushed through in the front of the case. Again since the side panel is so open there is plenty of ambient air to push or pull air in the front of the case.


----------



## tracingspirals

So it should be good enough if I mount the cooler so its blowing hot air into the case towards the GPU...

What would you say about the top fans. Should I have them all exhausting air or have one as an intake?


----------



## geek33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14698719*
> so setback: Coolit's contract with Corsair forbids them from making and/or selling any of those 92mm cooling units, and the asetek would cost almost $150 shipped to Canada. What other cooling options do I have that will retain good airflow? I would much prefer a closed loop, but putting exhaust on the front sounds like it would really screw with airflow


you can buy any of the corsair or antec watercooling kit. if the hose is short i would recommend buying a 120mm fan extender or another 120mm case fan sandwich between the radiator and another 120mm case fan.


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals;14719069*
> So it should be good enough if I mount the cooler so its blowing hot air into the case towards the GPU...
> 
> What would you say about the top fans. Should I have them all exhausting air or have one as an intake?


IMHO I wouldn't reverse them because that's just what I'm accustom too since heat rises. The case is one of those cases that air channeling is kinda moot with a gigantic hole in the side panel unless you get NZXT's panel fan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geek33;14719153*
> you can buy any of the corsair or antec watercooling kit. if the hose is short i would recommend buying a 120mm fan extender or another 120mm case fan sandwich between the radiator and another 120mm case fan.


----------



## rikau

Hi All,
The Ancient Vulcan.























































Suggestions/Feedback most welcome.


----------



## DisappointMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikau;14727340*
> Hi All,
> The Ancient Vulcan.
> Suggestions/Feedback most welcome.


I think your front fan is facing the wrong direction?


----------



## rikau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisappointMe;14727619*
> I think your front fan is facing the wrong direction?


It is supposed to suck air inside the cabby right?







I think it is doing that presently. I may have got it wrong because, when the case arrived the front fan frame was damaged and I had to quick fix it.














Will switch in my next upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## mostowizard

so how do I change the front LED color to red? Has anyone successfully done this?


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikau;14727340*
> Hi All,
> The Ancient Vulcan.


Dusty








Man, AMD Athlon64 3200+.. Brings back a lot of memories of my 3500+ I had in '05.. Good days, good days....


----------



## rikau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14728603*
> Dusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, AMD Athlon64 3200+.. Brings back a lot of memories of my 3500+ I had in '05.. Good days, good days....


Yes. The Socket 939 became obsolete and so will have to give in to the cyclic upgrade trap.







. Can't help the dust. It is difficult to clean almost every weekend. I had kept this config only so that i can save and put in a PCI-E gfx card. Never knew that the saving would take 5 years and the rest of the hardware would become obsolete! My GPU >> CPU. The CPU is becoming the bottleneck.


----------



## rikau

Also the motherboard was one of the first nvidia chipset boards released by ASUS at that time. You can see the old nvidia logo also just behind the Cyclone.







Completed some good games like NFS MW and Hitman:Blood Money with this relic. Good old days, konoii!

Now I am able to last gen games like Doom3 and F.E.A.R. Tried NFS HP 2010 but frames like hell! Feel very sad to replace my best buddy.


----------



## mostowizard

My Vulcan should be here on Tuesday! SO excited!!


----------



## Retell

Congrats Mostowizard, be sure to post pics!


----------



## mostowizard

Hey rob, king of all things NZXT: what CPU cooler should I get for this most pristine of cases?


----------



## Retell

I'm a big fan of our Havik 140, but I am pretty sure, that the vulcan won't be able to house it and at _this_ time we do not have one that will. However I can highly recommend Noctua. They make damn fine coolers.


----------



## choLOL

Hey guys, I'm planning on buying a vulcan, and modding it in the future (not soon, unfortunately). I have two little questions about clearance.

Can someone kindly measure how much clearance there will be if I replace the side mesh with a window? And from the roof of the PSU to the bottom side of the motherboard, how much millimeters will there be?

Thanks guys.









Also, cool, an nzxt rep.


----------



## mostowizard

^ sure, I'll do that in like 5 minutes.

ANYWAY... Look what the cat dragged in!! As some of you may know, I'm taking my current rig, changing a few things, and putting it in a Vulcan for a smaller, college friendly PC. At the same time, I'm buying a few more parts and putting them in the remainder of my old PC for my dad.

Guess which parts go in which and win a cool prize!!


----------



## mostowizard

its 16.5 cm from the mb cutout to the side of the case. It will really depend on how thick your motherboard is.


----------



## mostowizard

Can someone please help me? I'm confused as to how to connect the fan controller and the button at the back. What do those two things actually connect to? All of the fans in my case have 3 pins, but the fan controller connectors only have 2 pins. Does this mean I can't use it?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

my project is to replace my 545lc ASETEK for CORSAIR H100 and put it above the vulcan, the handle will be removed because I will 4fan 120en of push / pull, I will show you the pictures


----------



## lucas.vulcan

like this :



PS: my 545LC is for sale


----------



## mostowizard

Well I built most of my Vulcan. I call it the [email protected]#. Why you might ask? Because it was a [email protected]%&.

I bought an Antec 620, but my GPU was JUST barely too long to let the hoses pass through the space between it and the HD cage, so I had to route the hoses along the outside of the card. I'm confident they didn't bend or stretch too much, but it took almost half an hour to get right. I had to reinstall the RAM and hard drive probably 4 times each trying to get the 24 pin cable in properly, and (you'll see once I post pics) that little space between the MB and ODD cage is almost FILLED with wires. My sexy bright red Ripjaws X RAM is almost obscured by cables.

All of the above was just annoying, however I actually feel like I might have forced some of the PSU cables too hard and broken something. I KNOW I broke the clip on one of the PCIE x16 lanes (the little beige clip at the right side of the slot) trying to seat my 6870 properly. In theory, I didn't bend any pins or anything so it all should work, but we'll see tomorrow.

Ugh.


----------



## Ruckol1

Wow man with the H100, that is awesome. I thought for sure it wouldn't fit. Did you have to do any modding? Is NZXT planning to offer a Vulcan Rev2.0 at some time also Retell?


----------



## Xyphyr

Updated my cables, and got a 6850 instead of the 460, getting a 2nd 6850 soon. NZXT extensions look great in there!


----------



## konoii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*


like this :



PS: my 545LC is for sale


Wow, nice work getting the H100 to fit! What temps are you getting now compared to your 545LC?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14782613*
> Wow, nice work getting the H100 to fit! What temps are you getting now compared to your 545LC?


Prime95 test on going from 10 hours
545LC for a 4.5GHZ 1.325v
T ° max after 10 hours cpu0 74°, 79° CPU1, CPU2 80° and 77 ° CPU3
545LC in push / pull (2x 92mm Fan)

H100 for a 4.5GHZ 1.325v
T ° max after 10 hours cpu0 62°, 65° CPU1, CPU2 69° and 65 ° CPU3
H100 in push / pull (4x 120mm FAN)

Making it better for the 24/24 hours


----------



## lucas.vulcan

I am not alone, there are also

BtrGrgThnD3d page 131

H100 has a drive up the vulcan


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey, I got my Vulcan yesterday and after 6 hours of hard work, I put everything together and my rig finally looks like this:








Still have to replace the stock intel cooler with an Antec 920 but for now its working...

Anyway, lately I've been hearing a buzzing/humming noise from the top of the case where all the headphone,usb,esata sockets are. I dunno if its from some of the wiring in there or if its from the cd drive. Also I hear this annoying humming noise if I connect my headphones into the top jack. It doesn't change with changing the volume and its there all the time which is very annoying. I've been using the sound coming from my monitor lately which is coming through the HDMI cable from the gtx570 card and that is clean, no buzzing or humming.

So could ye guys help me out here as to what this buzzing/humming noise might be??

Thanks.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

*my ASETEK 545LC is for sale= 50$*


----------



## mostowizard

Well the [email protected]#@! is a LOT less of a [email protected][email protected]#. I got out some tape, some cardboard, and some hope and got the thing looking and sounding a lot better. Initially my front intake fan was RIDICULOUSLY loud, so I had to rewire my fans so that it was connected to the controller.

Before beautification:

















After (only the third picture is truly up to date):

























To do list:
- install drivers (ugh, I hate this part)
- buy some sort of lighting kit (taking recommendations)
- maybe making the power supply look better (although with the side on it is REALLY hard to tell it's not black)


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14766812*
> its 16.5 cm from the mb cutout to the side of the case. It will really depend on how thick your motherboard is.


Thanks! +rep


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey could ye guys recommend me a good cooler that'll fit in my Vulcan case.
I ordered a Antec 920 but it turned out to not fit on my 1155 mobo (only has holes for 775, 1366 and 1156) so I'm returning that and I also would prefer something smaller as the case has already got really crowded and fitting the 920 or another cooler as such would be a right pain! Also I'm not planning on doing any overclocking for now so I could do with a smaller cooler.

So what would ye guys recommend for a good cooler that'll fit inside the case without much problem.

Cheers!


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals;14829686*
> Hey could ye guys recommend me a good cooler that'll fit in my Vulcan case.
> I ordered a Antec 920 but it turned out to not fit on my 1155 mobo (only has holes for 775, 1366 and 1156) so I'm returning that and I also would prefer something smaller as the case has already got really crowded and fitting the 920 or another cooler as such would be a right pain! Also I'm not planning on doing any overclocking for now so I could do with a smaller cooler.
> 
> So what would ye guys recommend for a good cooler that'll fit inside the case without much problem.
> 
> Cheers!


1155 matches the 1156 holes. You should be able to use the 1156 mounting bracket.

If you want a smaller cooler, and don't plan on overclocking, then the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 92mm is a nice little cooler. Intel also makes a nice little 90mm cooler too, Intel BXXTS100H.


----------



## Nebster

Man, I got my hopes up after seeing all the nice pictures here. I'm so jealous of you guys as I myself have another cluster****. :/

Especially around the 5.25 bays. Oh god what a mess. And the back is like a spider web of wires, I don't know how to tidy it up they're so many.









I removed the cage at the bottom for the kuhler 920 and the wires are stretched out adding to the cluster****. I got an idea though fortunately, Fan>Case>Radiator>fan I'll try it out tomorrow morning see how much space that clears up.

All that and I still haven't put my two 560ies in. Maaan.


----------



## tracingspirals

Finally managed to complete my PC build and I went ahead and tried fitting the Antec 920 again and somehow managed to make it work...just!!

It is fairly amazing how much you can squeeze in such a small case.

Check out some pics:


















And the mess in the back:









Took me forever to clear the cable clutter and manage everything. Also took a long time to figure out the best way to set up the Antec cooler so that firstly it fits and secondly the pipes don't bump into and put pressure on the GPU or the RAM or any other components.

Still have a few niggles with the case. There is a buzzing/humming noise coming from the top area where the USB, headphone jacks and all are. If you plug in your headphones, you end up hearing the buzzing in your headphones which is quite annoying and so I've ended up using the audio from my monitor via the HDMI coming from the GPU. Also found out the eSATA port on the top doesn't work on my case... So this is what I'm not really happy about with the case. But its still a brilliant little case!!


----------



## Nebster

The blue plastic caps for my kuhler 920 are slightly cracked. If they were ever to break, how can I replace them?


----------



## Sizomu

*I have been S.T.A.L.K.I.N.G this thread for weeks and I can finally say:*








- NZXT Vulcan
- Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
- Intel Core i7 2600K Boxed + Cooler Master GeminII S
- Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600Mhz 
- EVGA GeForce GTX580 3GB
- Crucial m4 256GB + 1TB+3TB HDD
- Corsair AX750

.....Are on the WAY! 
Wish me luck, that things go well!... and I promise Pictures.
















going from:http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...l#post11173178 to *VULCAN!!!*


----------



## Ruckol1

16gb ram lolwut!

nice systems


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;14855408*
> 16gb ram lolwut!
> 
> nice systems


Yep, Adobe Suite is going to have some freedom...


----------



## Korlus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sizomu*


Yep, Adobe Suite is going to have some freedom...










Now that's one beastly machine! It'll practically make two of mine. Very jealous.

Nice build, though. Hope you like the case as much as I do


----------



## ankarn

I'm thinking about buying this case because it would really fit for my purposes but i dont know which mainboard i should buy, I have a intel i5 2500k and a HD6950 today so a socket 1155 and preferably with Crossfire technique. I have locked at theese: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67M_PRO/
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/

How much better is the maximus one? I'm also gonna buy an Antec 620 and a Antec Big Boy 200mm for the side. But i can't deside which motherboard, plese help me!


----------



## Sizomu

I want to mod my case. but I need a side panel that is closed. just like the Right side panel not the Mesh side panel.

I have send Nzxt a Email, still no reply. anyone now how to easly get one?
thanks....


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ankarn;14876710*
> i'm thinking about buying this case because it would really fit for my purposes but i dont know which mainboard i should buy, i have a intel i5 2500k and a hd6950 today so a socket 1155 and preferably with crossfire technique. I have locked at theese: http://www.asus.com/motherboards/intel_socket_1155/p8p67m_pro/
> http://www.asus.com/motherboards/intel_socket_1155/maximus_iv_genez/
> 
> how much better is the maximus one? I'm also gonna buy an antec 620 and a antec big boy 200mm for the side. But i can't deside which motherboard, plese help me!


asus maximus iv-z gene


----------



## ankarn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;14889102*
> asus maximus iv-z gene


Yeah i get that maximus is better but why should i pay 60$more for just that one?


----------



## Retell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sizomu*


I want to mod my case. but I need a side panel that is closed. just like the Right side panel not the Mesh side panel.

I have send Nzxt a Email, still no reply. anyone now how to easly get one?
thanks....


Hey Sizomu, sorry for the delayed response.

Purchase this and email me immediately with the purchase info and we will change it to the rear panel.








http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-gamma%20le.htm


----------



## Gigahurts711

Hello Everyone, I'm doing a new pc build and I decided to go Vulcan







I have the asus maximus iv-z gene on its way







I will be ordering the reset of it shortly after.
Intel core i7
8gb g.skill ripjaws 1600 (2x4gb)
6970 (haven't chosen a specific video card yet)
Xion 1000w psu (from last pc build)
H60 water cooling
1tb 7200 hdd (from last pc build)

I'm going from a Thermaltake spedo to this little guy so its going to be a pretty big difference for me haha.
Ill post build pics when the parts arrive


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ankarn;14889523*
> Yeah i get that maximus is better but why should i pay 60$more for just that one?


Hello Ankarn!

I would like to say that you save yourself time and nerves when you participate with the best from the beginning. That is a purely subjektive suggestion i want to say at this point.

I for once have an idea to rebuild/augment my rig at least every 3-5 Months.
At this point i know that with all the different pros this mainboard provides it was the right decision for me even when i didnt recognized it in the beginning.

Why i would pay the extra 60 bugs?
Becouse its worth it!
And becouse when i would have bought something different i would have smacked my self every time when i thought about it. Especially when i face a problem irrelevant if its mainboard specific or not.

The design pleases me a lot although...









I wish you a nice day!


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ankarn;14889523*
> Yeah i get that maximus is better but why should i pay 60$more for just that one?


Its wroth it if you plan on overclocking since its built for overclocking. It also has the same high quality parts you find on its bigger ATX brothers that sell for $250 - $300. Not only is it pretty much the best M-ATX board out there, its also better than some of the regular ATX boards in the same price range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigahurts711;14930833*
> Hello Everyone, I'm doing a new pc build and I decided to go Vulcan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the asus maximus iv-z gene on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be ordering the reset of it shortly after.
> Intel core i7
> 8gb g.skill ripjaws 1600 (2x4gb)
> 6970 (haven't chosen a specific video card yet)
> Xion 1000w psu (from last pc build)
> H60 water cooling
> 1tb 7200 hdd (from last pc build)
> 
> I'm going from a Thermaltake spedo to this little guy so its going to be a pretty big difference for me haha.
> Ill post build pics when the parts arrive


Welcome and congrats on getting the Vulcan







Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell;14922518*
> Hey Sizomu, sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> Purchase this and email me immediately with the purchase info and we will change it to the rear panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-gamma%20le.htm


Thanks for the reply....

would NZXT send to Europe?
and do you mean, you can change the order?


----------



## Gigahurts711

Alright well ram and h60 is on its way, ill be ordering the cpu next friday







in between here and then I will be painting my case


----------



## barfastic

finally finished my brothers build!

here are some pics










NIK-4497 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4499 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4500 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4502 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4503 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4504 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4505 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4509 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4511 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4533 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4535 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4558 by barfastic, on Flickr


NIK-4569 by barfastic, on Flickr

only thing that bothers me, is that you can see the 8 pin eps cable in the bottom left corner! ive ordered an extension for it









hope you guys enjoy


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barfastic;15140780*
> finally finished my brothers build!
> [snip]
> only thing that bothers me, is that you can see the 8 pin eps cable in the bottom left corner! ive ordered an extension for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys enjoy


thats a pretty sweet rig there well done


----------



## geek33

very nice!!!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Wow!

Best build I've seen in a Vulcan man!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ruckol1

Wow! looks sick


----------



## Hekau

Totally awesome!!!

Did i saw it right that your fancontroler is in the inside of the case?
Isnt that a bit inconvenient to open the case every time when you want to adjust fanspeeds? Im just asking becouse i use my fan controler pretty often









Would you tell us how long this masterpiece took to complete?

Insane rig my sincerest congratulation!


----------



## barfastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15142109*
> thats a pretty sweet rig there well done


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geek33;15142716*
> very nice!!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;15145489*
> Wow!
> Best build I've seen in a Vulcan man!!!!! Congratulations!


thanls Nutty, coming from you, whos commented on every build in here, ill take that as a huge compliment!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;15153667*
> Wow! looks sick










Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau;15171415*
> Totally awesome!!!
> Did i saw it right that your fancontroler is in the inside of the case?
> Isnt that a bit inconvenient to open the case every time when you want to adjust fanspeeds? Im just asking becouse i use my fan controler pretty often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you tell us how long this masterpiece took to complete?
> Insane rig my sincerest congratulation!


Thank you for your kind words.... as for your questions.

The fan controller is indeed inside the case... My brother usually never uses it, plus the fans arent that loud, i have set them to about 70% full power, and the rig is quiet silent.
It took me about 4 weeks to build (but i was on vacation for 10 days, and i only had a couple of hours per day to work on it, as my 9-5 job is actually a 8-7 job.)

I had built one in the past as well, about 2 years ago or so, and ahd posted it up on ehre, black and red theme, but i was very inexperienced back then.









Ill be showing temps etc, once i get windows etc set up


----------



## Tauntulas

Lurked for a while, decided to get a Vulcan, and id say it was a good choice.


----------



## Ruckol1

Looks nice but







@ the keyboard lol


----------



## Tauntulas

haha, yeah ive had that keyboard forever it could use an upgrade


----------



## luizzz R!

hey guys need some help here..

to fit my vulcan with two gtx 580 wich PSU should handle better the overall power?

OCZ ZX Series 1000W
CORSAIR AX850W

of course 1000w should be the 'best' option, but can´t I handle the power with 850w? both of them are gold+ certified... so









wanna push an I7 2600k 4,5ghz 4x4gb RAM... wich should be better to do it?

fire in the hole!


----------



## geek33

just recently bought a 2nd GTX560Ti SC for SLI


----------



## lucas.vulcan

as you can see on page 122, when I had my 560 SLI I7 with ti 2600K to 4.5 Ghz, I was with 3DMark11 P9114 now with a 590 P11354 and less worry heating


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luizzz R!;15220327*
> hey guys need some help here..
> 
> to fit my vulcan with two gtx 580 wich PSU should handle better the overall power?
> 
> OCZ ZX Series 1000W
> CORSAIR AX850W
> 
> of course 1000w should be the 'best' option, but can´t I handle the power with 850w? both of them are gold+ certified... so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna push an I7 2600k 4,5ghz 4x4gb RAM... wich should be better to do it?
> 
> fire in the hole!


Go with the Corsair hands down, OCZ is not known for having quality units


----------



## Hekau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luizzz R!;15220327*
> hey guys need some help here..
> 
> to fit my vulcan with two gtx 580 wich PSU should handle better the overall power?
> 
> OCZ ZX Series 1000W
> CORSAIR AX850W
> 
> of course 1000w should be the 'best' option, but can´t I handle the power with 850w? both of them are gold+ certified... so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna push an I7 2600k 4,5ghz 4x4gb RAM... wich should be better to do it?
> 
> fire in the hole!


Hiho!









well its recommended to have at least a 600W psu for only ONE GTX 580, so I'm assuming with with a TDP of 244, you will be getting awful close to pushing a 850W PSU to the max, I think you could get away with it though.

...that's assuming you want to overclock on the other side and the extra headroom of a 1000W PSU would be appreciated.

If you plan on sticking with the GTX 580's, then you may want to consider getting a higher watt PSU to be safe, just remember, do NOT skimp on quality.

Laters.-

Hekau


----------



## mingqi53

Hey all I recently purchased this case for my newest build. It's probably a bit too late to ask now, but how's the airflow in this case (generally speaking)?

I'm going from a CM Storm Scout with an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro, and a GTX 470 with average idle/load temps for all my components


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

sad day for me, usb i/o retention screws broke and now I am waiting on response about rma replacement front panel....


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53;15236630*
> Hey all I recently purchased this case for my newest build. It's probably a bit too late to ask now, but how's the airflow in this case (generally speaking)?
> 
> I'm going from a CM Storm Scout with an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro, and a GTX 470 with average idle/load temps for all my components


air flow seems realy good... provided you have fairly decent cable management practices.... and the way your cpu cooler is pushing the air...

I kept a good temp of about 37c idle and 51c full load with my cooler in this case with a 4.11 OC on air


----------



## nickmanderfield

i looked through every single page of this thread and ordered my new rig, haven't built a PC since 2004, WOW have things changed (and RAM is so cheap!)

Here's a breakdown:

NZXT Vulcan
Intel i5 2500k
Asetek 545LC 92mm WC
650w Rosewill PSU
Gigabyte Z68MA
60G SSD
eVGA GTX 570

I will be doing a push pull with the 545LC on the exhaust (thanks to this thread!) and a high flow 200mm on the side panel pushing air in, a top fan (or two, depends on noise and temperatures) as exhaust, the front fan I am unsure if I will have as intake or exhaust since the lower 3.5 mount will be removed.

Thanks to everyone who has made this thread so great, I almost pulled the trigger on a different set up but thanks to all the pictures and explanations here I have decided to go this route.

Look forward to hearing feedback once pics are up!


----------



## Gigahurts711

View attachment 234663


View attachment 234664


She is almost done, just have to get my 6970 to replace my old 260 gts








Dont mind the cables, im still working on better routing for some of them


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigahurts711;15369595*
> View attachment 234663
> 
> 
> View attachment 234664
> 
> 
> She is almost done, just have to get my 6970 to replace my old 260 gts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the cables, im still working on better routing for some of them


Wow man that looks really good, how did you paint it? Must have had to take everything apart.


----------



## Gigahurts711

Ya she was completely stripped down, I had my friend paint it at his work. Its flat white and im not sure what exactly he used to paint it but it looks really clean, just gotta get diff color leds and better cable management









Thanks for the compliment on it!


----------



## ultrasonicVTMB

hello
i have been reading this thread and i have seen at least two builds with nzxt sentry 2
but i got problem because i have to push controller much deeper so it can reach nearest holes for screws
this ain't right it looks horrible, how can i solve this?
i would like to see this sentry not moving
thanks for looking into it


----------



## Palisade

Okay, first post.







I got bit by the Vulcan bug.









Been building mATX boxes for about 6 years now (started with the quintessential Antec Aria and moved on to subsequent X-QPack builds). I've done some decent overclocks on air in the X-QPacks (E2160 from 1.8 ➙ 3.0, Q9550 from 2.83 ➙ 3.4), so I'm familiar with air flow & cable management. I really like the additional space with the internal layout of the Vulcan, and given the current crop of out-of-the-box water cooling solutions I've decided to give WC a try. I like the idea of a quiet cooling solution and the potential for more heat removal/better OC.

Here's my components:

*NZXT Vulcan* (Obviously).
*ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z*. Have had good luck with Asus and wanted to eliminate MB as OC LIMFAC. Also wanted 2 PCI-E slots for dedicated PhysX now, possibly SLI later.
*i5 2500K*. Current sweet spot CPU for performance/cost with good OC potential.
*Patriot Viper Xtreme 2x4GB* (PC3 15000). Cheap DDR3 1866 RAM with good reviews.
*LEPA G700-MA 700W 80+ Gold Modular*. Normally I avoid off-brand power like The Plague, however I read this review and decided to roll the dice.
*Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD*. Took a gamble with 2281 controller even though there's a firmware update to fix the BSOD problem. I hate that prices are falling like a rock and I could probably get it 30% cheaper on Black Friday, but I had to pull the trigger at some point.
*eVGA GeForce GTX 460 SC EE* (External Exhaust). From previous build.
*eVGA e-GeForce 8800GTS KO*. Dedicated PhysX card. Also external exhaust. From previous build.
In general, I try to keep noise to a minimum. Unfortunately, the external exhaust cooling solutions on the GTX 460 and 8800GTS get fairly loud under load, so I'm trying to minimize additional noise (fans, etc.) - those two cards make enough racket already.

After reading this entire thread (yes, all 150+ posts to date), I decided to go with the Asetek 545LC mounted to the rear 92mm exhaust port. I'm partial to clean installs, and the pics of the OEM WC solution on NZXT's Vulcan product page appealed to me more than other arrangements. _Plan A_ is to use the 545LC in a rad ➙ fan ➙ case arrangement (as in the pics). Might switch to internal push/pull (fan ➙ rad ➙ fan ➙ case) if I can't get the results I'm looking for (4.0-4.5. on the i5 2500K ) with the pull config.

_Plan B_ is a 120mm solution mounted at the front intake. I went ahead and removed the upper and lower 3.5" drive bays to reduce the likelihood of tube interference with longer video cards. (For the upper 3.5" bay I drilled out the rivets and tapped a couple of the holes so I could reinstall it with machine screws if necessary.)

I do have some lingering build considerations:

*92mm radiator fan(s)*. I've had great results with Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm fans (specs) on the X-QPack builds. However, static pressure with radiators is a new variable for me. Is there some sweet spot or ratio for CFM/static pressure for WC? Is there a "gold standard" fan for radiators?
*Lapping the HS/CPU*. With WC is it worth lapping the HS base and/or CPU? I know it makes a small (but appreciable) difference with air cooling. Is it worth the trouble for WC?
TIA for the replies.

EDIT: I should note this is a gaming PC - it's only on when being used, not 24x7.


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sizomu;14853658*
> *I have been S.T.A.L.K.I.N.G this thread for weeks and I can finally say:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - NZXT Vulcan
> - Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
> - Intel Core i7 2600K Boxed + Cooler Master GeminII S
> - Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600Mhz
> - EVGA GeForce GTX580 3GB
> - Crucial m4 256GB + 1TB+3TB HDD
> - Corsair AX750
> 
> .....Are on the WAY!
> Wish me luck, that things go well!... and I promise Pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going from:http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/745223-pureoverclock-cooler-master-elite-430-a-2.html#post11173178 to *VULCAN!!!*


Sorry for the Delay but here is my Evidence......


----------



## Starla4

Finally decided to Join the club, here's my Rig:

NZXT Vulcan
Maximus Gene IV Z
Intel Core i5 2500k @4.5 Ghz
Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt 3 Ed. @900/1350 Mhz
Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
Antec Kuhler H2O 920

I'm definitely getting a Modular PSU Later since I had lot's of troubles with cable management using the one I have.









By starla04 at 2011-10-29








By starla04 at 2011-10-29








By starla04 at 2011-10-29








By starla04 at 2011-10-29


----------



## starwa1ker

Just recabled, specs in signature.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Sizomu very good very good bravo management cable the best

starla4 you copy me for the ROG sticker on the side of the box

Sizomu how did you do to pass the cable from the CPU 12v al rear of the card or the box?


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;15512885*
> Sizomu very good very good bravo management cable the best
> ...........
> Sizomu how did you do to pass the cable from the CPU 12v al rear of the card or the box?


Thanks, behind the MoBo, I will post some pic soon. It barely fits... but it FITS


----------



## Je2ter

Hey going to make my sig rig sometime this next month .
All the info is put in as my spec just waiting for things in the mail.
Any tips when i put this together?


----------



## Retell

If you need any assistance Je2ter you can always fire me an email.


----------



## Palisade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retell*


If you need any assistance Je2ter you can always fire me an email.










Quick question(s): What's the speed & CFM of the front & top case fans included with the Vulcan? I'm trying to do some intake/exhaust estimates, and I couldn't find that info in the documentation.


----------



## Retell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palisade;15536051*
> quick question(s): What's the speed & cfm of the front & top case fans included with the vulcan? I'm trying to do some intake/exhaust estimates, and i couldn't find that info in the documentation.


42cfm


----------



## Lost-boi

Had the case for a week or two and decided to water cool my gear.
Please keep in mind that its a work in progress. I rushed the wires so I could play some BF3


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Hello everyone, my ASETEK is still for sale, it will go great with your vulcan, I sold it with a 92mm fan Zalman brand for $ 60
I live in Canada, so let me know, thank you


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Bonjour, je vend ma tour neuf encore sous garantie, NZXT VULCAN tour M-ATX et ITX avec 2 fans de 120mm et une fan de 200mm.
Ainsi que le watercooling etudier specifiquement pour cette tour, le ASETEK 545LC qui vient avec 2 fan de 92mm ( en push/pull )

J'etudie toute proposition $$$
Merci


----------



## Je2ter

So i just got the things today and putting it together right now ...

A few things i hate are the side panels they are very hard to remove.
I hope to have it done today but i won't be able to use it for a while due to work


----------



## Cada741

Probably going to make that desk a corner desk again now that I have 3 monitors.


----------



## pokpok

Hi shizomu, Im doing a build that is really similar to yours and was wondering. My question is did you use all the 4 pins(fan connectors) plug on the motherboard.

Because looking at the picture i see 5 fans, unless the 2 from the top have a combined plug i dont see all the entryplugs. My build would require 6 fans.

Here a picture if u could just with paint show them to me it would be really aprecciated.
http://imageshack.us/f/32/82397764.jpg/


----------



## pokpok

Hi i was wondering if i could fit a havik 140 in there. Seem rather really tight.
If not which cpu Air heatsink that point toward the back of the case do you suggest. mobo is a 1155 asus gene matx

ty i loveeeee uuuuuuuu:kookoo:


----------



## Je2ter

i was thinking of putting a h50/h40 in (h40 is the new h50 without fans) how hard is it to put in? I am very new to building computers. Oh yeah pics of the build will be uploaded sometime this week if i can find the camera.


----------



## Retell

Without the side panel fan you can fit the Havik 140 in there


----------



## Retell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter;15605164*
> i was thinking of putting a h50/h40 in (h40 is the new h50 without fans) how hard is it to put in? I am very new to building computers. Oh yeah pics of the build will be uploaded sometime this week if i can find the camera.


Those kits are very easy to install


----------



## Je2ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell;15605451*
> Those kits are very easy to install


so i should not be afraid of messing up if i just take my time and read how to do it?


----------



## Cada741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter;15605558*
> so i should not be afraid of messing up if i just take my time and read how to do it?


They're really easy and YouTube had some good instructional videos if you have any problems


----------



## Je2ter

Good and bad news








The good i got the computer up and running
Bad news the psu was doa sending it back and this remembrance day is going to mess my week up. i hope to get a h50 or find a place that sells a 92mm loop for the back/ rear


----------



## pokpok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Without the side panel fan you can fit the Havik 140 in there


ty for checking much apreciated


----------



## Palisade

I'm planning to replace the 2 orange power LEDs in front with 2 red ones. What are the specs (V, etc.) for the two power LEDs? Is the hard drive LED the same but smaller?


----------



## Coolwaters

get ready to add me in. i just bought it on amazon. should be here on tuesday or wednesday.

ima check what i need to mod in 240mm and a 120mm radiator.


----------



## Je2ter

would a BIOSTAR TA75M+RCH FM1 AMD A75 fit in the vulcan ?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter*
> 
> would a BIOSTAR TA75M+RCH FM1 AMD A75 fit in the vulcan ?


its a matx so it should.


----------



## Je2ter

ok after something going to buy a MSI 890GXM-G65 or ASUS M5A88-M mATX AM3+ (what one is better/ should i get) board and get a new cpu cooler (h50). now i have windows 7 i don't know if its oem or not i have the cd and the code. will i be able just to install the motherboard or do i have to buy a new copy of windows 7. I am just trying to get my computer future read-ish. i will be keeping the amd 970 and seeing if i can over clock it a bit.


----------



## Cada741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter*
> 
> ok after something going to buy a MSI 890GXM-G65 or ASUS M5A88-M mATX AM3+ (what one is better/ should i get) board and get a new cpu cooler (h50). now i have windows 7 i don't know if its oem or not i have the cd and the code. will i be able just to install the motherboard or do i have to buy a new copy of windows 7. I am just trying to get my computer future read-ish. i will be keeping the amd 970 and seeing if i can over clock it a bit.


i have the msi and i enjoy it quite thoroughly you get a 20% oc just flipping a switch. This is the first board ive had with an ez oc built in.
usually the key goes out when it detects a new mb sadly, but i have swapped boards and it didnt kick it out so i would just try first and see before you buy a new key cause you have a month before it makes you put one in.


----------



## Je2ter

Thank you for the reply. That is food for thought. would it be worth it to upgrade to i7 2600k and Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z ? I know it would be a good upgrade but with ivy coming out will intel phase out the i7 2600k?
Is this a good idea?


----------



## cyanmcleod

i guess you can add me to this club, great little case and thanks to my new AP15s its whisper quiet.


----------



## Je2ter

Seems like this Christmas i going to do a big upgrade to my computer and use the rest to build a different build.

$800 worth of upgrades to come. Also going to put up some photos of it when i finish. May take some time due to work and school


----------



## tbrocato

Hey guys I am going to be building a new system soon and I plan on using the NZXT Vulcan Case.

I want to use the Asetek 545LC 92mm Performance Liquid CPU Cooler.

I am going to have two stock top fans. I will also keep the stock front fan. I do NOT plan on adding the 200mm side fan.

I have noticed a lot of people using the corsair cooler and using the front part of the case with a push / pull setup.

I would like to use the rear 92mm slot to give the case a cleaner look.

Would there be any issue if I setup a push / pull using the rear 92mm fan slot... with the two top 120mm fans sucking out and only the front fan blowing in?

Would there be any reason to add the 200mm side fan for just cooler air blowing in??

Would one 92mm fan sucking out the radiator out the case be enough for the Asetek setup?

Thanks for any help.
tbrocato.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter*
> 
> Seems like this Christmas i going to do a big upgrade to my computer and use the rest to build a different build.
> $800 worth of upgrades to come. Also going to put up some photos of it when i finish. May take some time due to work and school


i would just wait for ivy bridge on march. the SB 2600k is pretty old at this point. still a good cpu dont get me wrong.
if u can have money ready if theres a must have sale during black friday or the holiday sale.

dam looks like UPS messed up... going to be getting my order on monday =(


----------



## Palisade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbrocato*
> 
> Would there be any issue if I setup a push / pull using the rear 92mm fan slot... with the two top 120mm fans sucking out and only the front fan blowing in?
> Would there be any reason to add the 200mm side fan for just cooler air blowing in??
> Would one 92mm fan sucking out the radiator out the case be enough for the Asetek setup?


I'm in the middle of a similar build. Check out the DemciFlex article on making sure your case has positive air pressure and the rationale behind it.

Based on that article, I'm using a Enermax Magma for intake in the lower front; two Gelid Silent 9 PWMs in push/pull intake on the rear 92mm with the Asestek 545LC; the stock 120mm top fan for exhaust (moved to be above the RAM vs. the CPU). Even thought it doesn't run full tilt all the time, I included my externally exhausting eVGA GTX 460 in the calculation. I didn't include the power supply since it is more or less a closed loop (bottom intake and rear exhaust).


----------



## lucas.vulcan

bon voila mon vulvan se nomme *PETIT mes costaud*

j'ai installe un Corsair H100 sur un NZXT VULCAN : un M-ATX

















la je suis fier de moi


----------



## lucas.vulcan

mon 545 LC est a vendre
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale
my 545LC is for sale

Contact me by MP


----------



## Je2ter

so it may be best just to wait and see and save ? By march i should have a lot more money . will there be a good matx motherboard like the gene-z ?


----------



## tbrocato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Palisade*
> 
> I'm in the middle of a similar build. Check out the DemciFlex article on making sure your case has positive air pressure and the rationale behind it.
> Based on that article, I'm using a Enermax Magma for intake in the lower front; two Gelid Silent 9 PWMs in push/pull intake on the rear 92mm with the Asestek 545LC; the stock 120mm top fan for exhaust (moved to be above the RAM vs. the CPU). Even thought it doesn't run full tilt all the time, I included my externally exhausting eVGA GTX 460 in the calculation. I didn't include the power supply since it is more or less a closed loop (bottom intake and rear exhaust).


Thanks for the info bro...I just found this article on asetek's site also

http://www.asetek.com/blog/229.html


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter*
> 
> so it may be best just to wait and see and save ? By march i should have a lot more money . will there be a good matx motherboard like the gene-z ?


YES ASUS RAMPAGE IV GENE


----------



## tbrocato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Palisade*
> 
> I'm in the middle of a similar build. Check out the DemciFlex article on making sure your case has positive air pressure and the rationale behind it.
> Based on that article, I'm using a Enermax Magma for intake in the lower front; two Gelid Silent 9 PWMs in push/pull intake on the rear 92mm with the Asestek 545LC; the stock 120mm top fan for exhaust (moved to be above the RAM vs. the CPU). Even thought it doesn't run full tilt all the time, I included my externally exhausting eVGA GTX 460 in the calculation. I didn't include the power supply since it is more or less a closed loop (bottom intake and rear exhaust).


Palisade have you taken into account all the holes on the side panel of the Vulcan case ? I am really thinking about trying this:

-Default 120mm Front Fan blowing in.
- 2 Default 120mm Top Fans blowing out.
-Asetek 545LC Installed in 92mm slot with one 92mm Fan sucking cool air and passing over the radiator.

I just dont know if two top fans blowing out so close to the 92mm Fan setup will work well. The above setup will have 212mm of fans blowing in - and 240mm of fans blowing out. If you take into account the side panel it should be pretty close to the same. I need to do more research on the CFMs of all the fans for something more accurate. Do you know the CFMS of the 120mm default fans in the Vulcan Case ?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbrocato*
> 
> Palisade have you taken into account all the holes on the side panel of the Vulcan case ? I am really thinking about trying this:
> -Default 120mm Front Fan blowing in.
> - 2 Default 120mm Top Fans blowing out.
> -Asetek 545LC Installed in 92mm slot with one 92mm Fan sucking cool air and passing over the radiator.
> I just dont know if two top fans blowing out so close to the 92mm Fan setup will work well. The above setup will have 212mm of fans blowing in - and 240mm of fans blowing out. If you take into account the side panel it should be pretty close to the same. I need to do more research on the CFMs of all the fans for something more accurate. Do you know the CFMS of the 120mm default fans in the Vulcan Case ?


toutes les infos son sur le site de NZXT, fait un peu de recherche et tu trouveras
si tu cherche un 545 LC, j'en ai un a vendre
contact moi par MP

PS je te deconseille les fan NZXT trop bruyante


----------



## Palisade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbrocato*
> 
> Palisade have you taken into account all the holes on the side panel of the Vulcan case ?


I just followed the formulas in the article. For me, it was mostly just making sure intake CFM > exhaust CFM. My primary concern was dust. Since the case has positive pressure I have controlled entry points for dust (intake fans).

Quote:


> Do you know the CFMS of the 120mm default fans in the Vulcan Case ?


42 CFM according to the NZXT Rep in a previous post in this thread.


----------



## tbrocato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> toutes les infos son sur le site de NZXT, fait un peu de recherche et tu trouveras
> si tu cherche un 545 LC, j'en ai un a vendre
> contact moi par MP
> PS je te deconseille les fan NZXT trop bruyante


hey bro I know some french but I dont know everything you are trying to tell me. I think I have a good spot for the 545 to order...I dont understand what you are saying about the default NZXT fans.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> YES ASUS RAMPAGE IV GENE
> *snip*


Damnit. Now I need to decide whether to do a mATX SB-E build or a mITX Ivy build. You sir have officially ruined my plans.


----------



## Je2ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> YES ASUS RAMPAGE IV GENE


so by the picture the new matx will be coming out sometime between december and april ?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Damnit. Now I need to decide whether to do a mATX SB-E build or a mITX Ivy build. You sir have officially ruined my plans.


sorry LOL


----------



## Coolwaters

something like that i would say go with a ivy bridge. best bang for the buck. would go full tower on a sandy bridge. so much u can stuff in there.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Just noticed, what is with the ram spacing on those two pictures for the formula and the gene? Looks like they might just be the Rampage III Formula and Gene boards as a placeholder.


----------



## Coolwaters

i was hoping to get my case within 3 days from order...not 7.
im super bored right now.


----------



## Je2ter

going to upgrade to i5-2500k with the asus gene-z board


----------



## Palisade

Just an FYI for those of you fiddling with the front power LEDs. There's a 100Ω resistor on the ground side of the first LED (the LED's are wired in parallel. I didn't do all math to figure it out, but you can use a ~2.4V LED to replace the ones that come with the case.

I haven't tried fiddling with the orange LED in the fan yet...


----------



## Coolwaters

has anyone installed a standard 30mm thick 240mm radiator on top while keeping the handle???

im having a little trouble doing that. i was thinking of extending the whole thing up 1/2" with acrylic and aluminum.


----------



## Coolwaters

i guess not. cant really lower the motherboard mounting..

going to homedepot to see if theres any good U shape aluminum bars i can use to reinforce the top part. and a matt black paint. =0


----------



## Je2ter

well the build is complete for now,







only problem is the psu is mounted with the fan up due to 24pin not flexing enough. I will try it will fan down and get the wires cleaned up a bit. This week i am also buying a cpu cooler and hope have some pics up once it arrives. Also i suck at doing cable routing so it may take all saturday.


----------



## Nebster

Any recommendations for two 120mm fans and one 92mm(I think)? What is everyone using? I accidentally broke one of mines so I figured I might as well replace them.









Edit: Oh, and a 200mm fan. I got one from Antec but unfortunately it doesn't fit.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster*
> 
> Any recommendations for two 120mm fans and one 92mm(I think)? What is everyone using? I accidentally broke one of mines so I figured I might as well replace them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, and a 200mm fan. I got one from Antec but unfortunately it doesn't fit.


you probably dont want to break the bank and get $30+ 200m fans right?

Performance
Silence

the 120mm or 92mm i would just run to frys\microcenter and get something within my budget.
no point in getting GTs which will cost over $60 shipped or something.


----------



## Coolwaters

my plan on adding a 240mm radiator on top while keeping the handle failed on me. too much work and money.
im resorting to a H60 or something equivalent.

i cant imagine it would nice anyways..if i went though with it.

oh well still excited


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolman4now*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> First time poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This is my 2nd / HTPC / Download / Light Gaming RIG, so nothing too fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Specs :
> 
> AMD Phenom II B50 ( X2 550 Successfully Unlocked) / OCZ Vendetta 2
> 
> Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
> 
> Sapphire HD5670 with Arctic cooling
> 
> 2*1GB Kingston ValueRAM 800MHz
> 
> Samsung HD154UI
> 
> WD1000EARS
> 
> Maxtor STM31000528AS
> 
> Coolermaster 350W
> 
> - I'm thinking about some modding, maybe some cathodes also.
> 
> - This is a quick build, I'll revise the cable management next week or so.
> 
> - Any opinions ?


I can still see the wires


----------



## Nebster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> you probably dont want to break the bank and get $30+ 200m fans right?
> Performance
> Silence
> the 120mm or 92mm i would just run to frys\microcenter and get something within my budget.
> no point in getting GTs which will cost over $60 shipped or something.


How loud is the performance one? Also, are they really necessary? I spent over a week without my two upper 120mm fans and I haven't been noticing any drastic change in temperature.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

So I realized today that it is entirely possible to mount a Corsair H70 in my vulcan case... by simply removing the mesh at the top of the case I was able to install my cooler untill it is upgrade time next month... woohoo!


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> So I realized today that it is entirely possible to mount a Corsair H70 in my vulcan case... by simply removing the mesh at the top of the case I was able to install my cooler untill it is upgrade time next month... woohoo!


pictures?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster*
> 
> How loud is the performance one? Also, are they really necessary? I spent over a week without my two upper 120mm fans and I haven't been noticing any drastic change in temperature.


thats cuz ur using a water cooler. having high air flow in and out of your case will only benefit heatsink type coolers.

the performance one is pretty loud on paper. if noise is an issue. (dont blame you it is to me too)
i would just get the silent one just to be safe. but then again u can always connect the performance one to your fan controller.


----------



## murky44

I plan on buying the Vulcan with a MIV Gene-Z, but I had a few questions about it for those of you who own it.

1. How well would the H80 fit when mounting the radiator in the front? From a lot of pictures in the thread, I think it should fit okay, but I haven't seen any specifically with an H80 inside.

2. Is it impossible to get the 8-pin CPU cable routed properly? Most of the pictures I've seen have them routed through in plain sight or around the ceiling of the case. Is there any way to just make the cable go through the big CPU backplate hole in the case and have it pop out at the top of the motherboard?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> I plan on buying the Vulcan with a MIV Gene-Z, but I had a few questions about it for those of you who own it.
> 1. How well would the H80 fit when mounting the radiator in the front? From a lot of pictures in the thread, I think it should fit okay, but I haven't seen any specifically with an H80 inside.
> 2. Is it impossible to get the 8-pin CPU cable routed properly? Most of the pictures I've seen have them routed through in plain sight or around the ceiling of the case. Is there any way to just make the cable go through the big CPU backplate hole in the case and have it pop out at the top of the motherboard?


1. the tube length of the H80 is the same as the H50 and theres plenty of pics of the H50 in there. also the H80 has a thicker radiator so u would acutally get a few more millimeters of length then then H50. (+fan if your using both) ~"1 longer.

2. i dont think your question only applys to the Gene-Z boards. but its good to be cautious.
i had a case where i ran into this problem. i was forced to either cut a slot on top for the 8pin to come out of top or slip the wire in-between the motherboard and motherboard tray. but u would need to take out the motherboard first.the motherboard spacer gave me enough clearance but just barely. i would just cut a slot on top of the tray though.


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> 1. the tube length of the H80 is the same as the H50 and theres plenty of pics of the H50 in there. also the H80 has a thicker radiator so u would acutally get a few more millimeters of length then then H50. (+fan if your using both) ~"1 longer.
> 2. i dont think your question only applys to the Gene-Z boards. but its good to be cautious.
> i had a case where i ran into this problem. i was forced to either cut a slot on top for the 8pin to come out of top or slip the wire in-between the motherboard and motherboard tray. but u would need to take out the motherboard first.the motherboard spacer gave me enough clearance but just barely. i would just cut a slot on top of the tray though.


Thanks for the response. I guess I'll definitely be buying it then. Custom water cooling has been fun while it lasted, but I've been looking to get a more portable case for a while, and everything about the Vulcan just seems perfect for my needs. I had one more question though: When mounting the H80, would I orient the fans as intake or exhaust? From what I can remember, Corsair recommends to make them intake fans, but wouldn't that just blow hot air right onto the GPU when my CPU is under load? I plan on getting the 200mm side fan if it helps at all.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The difference between intake and exhaust is not really that much. I mean if you are going for the very best temps, yeah intake will be the best. But in all reality it is not that prevalent.

Just remember. If you make it exhaust it is taking the heat the GPUs make and running that through the CPU rad.


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The difference between intake and exhaust is not really that much. I mean if you are going for the very best temps, yeah intake will be the best. But in all reality it is not that prevalent.
> Just remember. If you make it exhaust it is taking the heat the GPUs make and running that through the CPU rad.


But what if my GPU has a rear exhaust cooler? My GTX 570 doesn't exhaust any hot air into the case. I'm just worried that the hot air from the H80 will affect my 570s temps if I make it intake.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> But what if my GPU has a rear exhaust cooler? My GTX 570 doesn't exhaust any hot air into the case. I'm just worried that the hot air from the H80 will affect my 570s temps if I make it intake.


it will while your gaming for a long period of time.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> So I realized today that it is entirely possible to mount a Corsair H70 in my vulcan case... by simply removing the mesh at the top of the case I was able to install my cooler untill it is upgrade time next month... woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> pictures?
Click to expand...




Pulled the mesh and covered gap with some blue painters tape for now
sorry for the quality.... a bit tired


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Yes, that is my hp p4 in the background.... lol


----------



## Coolwaters

i wanted to keep the handle so bad i ended up cutting the top off so can extend it 1.5" higher. need a lot of reinforcements.

in the process my dremel 4000 died on me...contacted them and no replay yet..i guess i'll end up calling or something.
5 year warranty should be good still.
it just overheated and stopped working after ~15mins on 10-15k speed.

i just finished bonding together my reservoir.
it wont leak..i made dozens of aquarium out of acrylic and weld-on.

not my best work but without my dremel and other tools its the best i can do.



and no im not using that POS power supply...its for reference. i only use it to power up my pump.


----------



## manching

how to replace/remove LED's in NZXT fan? it seems like it has some lock but i can't figure it out.
thanks!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

I do believe they are hot glued in... i could be wrong though.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

http://www.overclock.net/t/1181498/nzxt-vulcan-watercooled-domination-lan-rig

SOON TO BE!


----------



## NobunagaOda

Hi to all









I just recently bought an NZXT Vulcan and would love to show it to everyone. But before I do, (since there are a lot of pics to post) I'd like to know if its better to just post all of 'em here or make a separate thread in the "AMD Build Log" section (im using an A8-3850) and just link y'all there









btw, I wanna see if I can really post a pic lol...


----------



## Viruss

Hi Guys ,

Just got my new NZXT vulcan case,

Need to find out what water cooling kit will fit the best.

Crosair h60 or antec kuhler 620?


----------



## NobunagaOda

just my opinion, but i'd go fer the corsair H60








dun forget to do push-pull config


----------



## Viruss

Awesome thanks,

I see that i need to move my bottom drive tray and fit the radiator in the front.

Do i need to use two fans? it only comes with one?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viruss*
> 
> Awesome thanks,
> I see that i need to move my bottom drive tray and fit the radiator in the front.
> Do i need to use two fans? it only comes with one?


i like antecs tubing corsair's seems cheap and stiff..

u dont need two fans but its best to get another one stronger or equal


----------



## Filthybaby

Just wanted to post my Vulcan i just finished hope you guys like it got more pics coming soon!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Filthybaby*
> 
> Just wanted to post my Vulcan i just finished hope you guys like it got more pics coming soon!


very nice + de photos please


----------



## lucas.vulcan

you have almost the same configuration as me, but yours is better, I also have a 580-sli and I also have the vulcan, but I have a H100 cons and you have a 100% watercooler, bravo
I have a small question mark on your sheet you that you are a 5027.1 GHz, but how has your voltage, for I am a 1.44V for 4.8Ghz

tu as presque la même configuration que moi, mais la tienne est mieux, j'ai aussi un sli de 580 et j'ai aussi le vulcan, mais par contre j'ai un H100 et toi tu as watercooler a 100%, bravo
J'ai une petite question sur ta fiche tu marque que tu es a 5027.1 GHz, mais il est a combien ton voltage, car moi je suis a 4.8Ghz pour 1.44V


----------



## doginpants12

Does anyone know the spec of the orange led fan?


----------



## Filthybaby

Sorry bout that didn't review the auto info, it has it way wrong. I just have it at 4.6 not 5.0


----------



## NobunagaOda

@lucas.vulcan

awesome pics man! love your build ^^b


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doginpants12*
> 
> Does anyone know the spec of the orange led fan?


120 mm


----------



## doginpants12

Does any one know the cfm and rpm of the orange led fan?


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

1425 rpm according to my speedfan not sure about cfm though....


----------



## hap12

Hey everyone, I've been lurking this thread for a while but I finally ordered the Vulcan, so it should be here before too long









This is my first build so I thought I'd ask for some advice on my choice of components before I start buying them, I'll be buying most of them on Saturday so hopefully I'll be able to get some feedback before then.
I'll be using it predominantly for gaming, but probably some 3D CAD in the near future. I plan on overclocking both CPU and GPU.

Case: NZXT Vulcan (of course)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU: Intel i5 2500k
CPU cooling: Corsair Hydro H60 with 2 x Coolermaster XtraFlo in push/pull
RAM: Corsair Vengeance red 1600MHz
Graphics: Asus Matrix GTX580 Platinum
PSU: Corsair AX750 Gold
SSD cache: Corsair Force Series GT 60GB
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1.5TB

Also, the Asus Matrix is apparently 5 inches high, can anyone tell me if this will interfere with the 200mm NZXT fan? Has anyone seen this graphics card in the Vulcan?


----------



## Duckliffe

As I'm sure you all know, the Vulcan has a 92mm exhaust fan, not a 120mm which makes it difficult for kits like the Corsair H60 to be installed. According to this (http://www.overclock.net/t/978289/where-to-buy-asetek-545lc) thread, Asetek are selling a few of their 545LCs on eBay. These have 92mm rads, perfect for the Vulcan exhaust. Normally they aren't sold retail, but it looks like this is a test run or something, apparently. Here is the eBay link. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280774248423#ht_674wt_1163


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hap12*
> 
> Also, the Asus Matrix is apparently 5 inches high, can anyone tell me if this will interfere with the 200mm NZXT fan? Has anyone seen this graphics card in the Vulcan?


From what I have read and seen w\ pictures the Vulcan issued 200mm fan is designed to fit in recess of side panel without interfearing with GPU cards.... I could be wrong though,


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckliffe*
> 
> As I'm sure you all know, the Vulcan has a 92mm exhaust fan, not a 120mm which makes it difficult for kits like the Corsair H60 to be installed. According to this (http://www.overclock.net/t/978289/where-to-buy-asetek-545lc) thread, Asetek are selling a few of their 545LCs on eBay. These have 92mm rads, perfect for the Vulcan exhaust. Normally they aren't sold retail, but it looks like this is a test run or something, apparently. Here is the eBay link. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280774248423#ht_674wt_1163


false, the following examples you can do on a vulcan watercooling, you can all do with a vulcan, all

With ASETEK 545 LC [92mm]



Whit CORSAIR, ANTEC, ASETEK et ect... [all watercooling in 120 mm]



you can also integrate up



you can even put a CORSAIR H100



or completely on the real watercooling





*Here, as discussed above, all is possible, you just have imagination*


----------



## hap12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> ...
> Whit CORSAIR, ANTEC, ASETEK et ect... [all watercooling in 120 mm]
> 
> ...


Yes, as Lucas has shown I would be mounting the H60 radiator on the front intake fan like many other people here have done. I considered getting the H80 and installing it the same way, but I've heard that the pipes are too short and would like to avoid mounting any fans or radiators outside the case.

My main concern was the fit of the Asus Matrix graphics card, since it is taller that most card and the Vulcan is narrower than most cases.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

its happening with the H80 and the 580 matrix, the only thing you have to do and get the fan (if you want to do the push / pull) between the case and the front because the gpu is 27cm long


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

How is that H100 mounted so cleanly!? Very intrigued!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> How is that H100 mounted so cleanly!? Very intrigued!


http://www.overclock.net/t/774308/the-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club/1520#post_15703134


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> How is that H100 mounted so cleanly!? Very intrigued!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/774308/the-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club/1520#post_15703134
Click to expand...

my guess would be a dremel tool


----------



## lucas.vulcan

yes I used a dremel


----------



## armourcore9brker

I think he meant more along the lines of where did you cut it and how did you feed the tubes through.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

One would think is all you would need is a small ruler, a bit of patience and a dremel.

Measure where flow tubes would go through top of case by lining up unit and marking with an instrument to score roughly where you want it.
Use ruler to draw in your lines and depth
Use dremel to cut your notches
Put everything back togeather.
Enjoy


----------



## Thrall

Hey guys, I've been away for a while but I wanted to give you my long term experience with the Vulcan so far. For the most part, I love the case, it's very nice to carry around, has great cooling, and has the ability to turn off the LEDs in the fans (which is a must have for running it at night in a bedroom). I have noticed a few things about the case though that I wish they could fix if they ever release a Vulcan 2.0. First is the fan controller, one of the plugs on mine doesn't work so I can only control 3 fans (which luckily isn't a big deal since I run them at full tilt anyway) and it needs a little more power so that is can control the optional side 200mm fan. Second is just to make a case a little bigger overall. A little extra room up top would be perfect for a dual rad, a little wider of case and you'd be able to get 120mm rad in the back location and fit taller cpu coolers, and a little more area behind the motherboard tray would allow me to comfortably fit all of my power cables back there (non modular psu :/) without stuffing it full like a suitcase. Third is they could release it in all of those fancy colors that oems are selling them in. I'm just hoping since they made a revision to their Phantom, that they might do the same for the Vulcan







.

In other news, I'm looking at upgrading the CPU cooling for my 2500k in the case. Is it really true that the H80 has shorter tubes than the H50's that everyone has been using? I've read elsewhere that they're actually longer :/ . I have that 120mm fan on the bottom of that case so I'm thinking about mounting it there rather than the "standard" front fan config. Thanks guys!


----------



## nylester

vulcan users....merry xmas everyone!


----------



## nylester

.


----------



## ThatBrownGuy

@above My god that is a beautiful case mod.

Hello, everyone I'm new to the forum and I would just like to ask a simple question. Would a H60 fit in the front intake, and if so would I have to take out the harddrive bay in there? I haven't checked inside for a while so I'm a bit off on how it would look. Thank you!


----------



## kyle382

I have seen the h80 mounted easily in the front bay with the HD cage taken out so I'm guessing the h60 would be a breeze.

I'm new to this forum also and very interested in this case. I have two questions before I buy one:

1.I have read reviews that describe the front usb board frying instantly upon powering the unit on. Anyone had this problem? If so, how was dealing with NZXT to address the problem?

2.How can I fit a corsair h100 in the front panel. I have seen it done and I think mounting it on top looks ridiculous and involves sacrificing the handle.

Thanks guys and some great looking builds on here.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

As far as the front panel usb, I have never heard of it frying, BUT.... About 5 months after I bought the case, the usb ports themselves broke free due to a little pice of plastic failing where the pcb is located in front panel. NZXT had a replacement front panel on my doorstep 8 days after RMA was approved. Slow, but great CS.


----------



## ThatBrownGuy

What would be the best way of removing the HDD Cage?


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

four screws under case hold the cage inplace


----------



## ThatBrownGuy

Ah yes, thank you I was just searching around and saw it. Thanks a lot, I'll be getting my H60 tomorrow.









Also, another question, can my HDD be put inside the 3.5" Bay on the top and be mounted using the thumbscrews given to mount the Optical drive?


----------



## nylester

thanks for appreciating my mod case....h60 will fit on fronbay it can also fit in rear using fan adapter.


----------



## ThatBrownGuy

I was contemplating using an adapter, but I heard it would be really inefficient as it would take in less air than it really should. Anyways I am not using my 3.5" Bays anyways so I might as well use them.


----------



## kyle382

I only asked about the front usb because newegg has 3 diff ppl commenting about the front usb panel frying along with anything plugged into it. I wonder if they just installed a hardwares wrong and failed themselves.

so, anyone know about fitting the h100 to the front panel? I don't mind settling for the h80, but yea, would be neat to cram a dual rad. in there. I saw someone doing it on this thread, but no instructions.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Not sure 100% but at the very least you'd have to dremel cut the upper 3.5" bays.That might be able to fit it.

You'd also have to cut the opening to the bezel larger to accommodate the extra fan. Quite a bit of extra work IMO. I'd just put it up top and use 80/20 to extend the handle to fit.


----------



## C4D0Z

i and several others have the h60 mounted on the front so its is definitely do able


----------



## kyle382

ok yeah, I did a bit more reading and it looks like you guys are running push/pull on the h60's because they have longer tubing than the h80's. I guess the only differences are a slightly slimmer radiator and no automatic fan control. Is the h60 on full blast all the time or is it controllable somehow? Also, it looks like you guys are having to use larger fan's on the h60 basically as spacers so the tubing fits is that right?

Also, does having an LC fan like that in the front fan intake impede ventilation at all? It seems like the air would at least be a bit warmer than ambient temps after passing through the radiator...no?


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatBrownGuy*
> 
> Ah yes, thank you I was just searching around and saw it. Thanks a lot, I'll be getting my H60 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, another question, can my HDD be put inside the 3.5" Bay on the top and be mounted using the thumbscrews given to mount the Optical drive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatBrownGuy*
> 
> I was contemplating using an adapter, but I heard it would be really inefficient as it would take in less air than it really should. Anyways I am not using my 3.5" Bays anyways so I might as well use them.


Yes, I have 2 hdd's in those external 3.5" bays and is totaly doable...


----------



## Duckliffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> false, the following examples you can do on a vulcan watercooling, you can all do with a vulcan, all
> With ASETEK 545 LC [92mm]
> 
> Whit CORSAIR, ANTEC, ASETEK et ect... [all watercooling in 120 mm]
> 
> you can also integrate up
> 
> you can even put a CORSAIR H100
> 
> or completely on the real watercooling
> 
> 
> *Here, as discussed above, all is possible, you just have imagination*


I said that it made it more difficult, not impossible :/ For a start, mounting on the intake means -2 hdd slots, and a full watercooling loop is hardly easy.


----------



## kyle382

hmm yeah 120mm up front looks like the best option


----------



## DeathshEAd9344

This is my rig
The HDD is a western digital velociraptor

DSCN1326.JPG 1570k .JPG file


DSCN1322.JPG 1376k .JPG file


DSCN1323.JPG 1088k .JPG file


DSCN1324.JPG 1452k .JPG file


----------



## lucas.vulcan

bon sa y est, je viens de rentrer au chausse pied, mon SLI WC avec des Antec 620 dans une tour Micro-ATX ( je pense que je suis le preimer a le faire dans un M-ATX)

Dans les temperatures son plus qu'excellente

au repos pour les deux cartes 29°, en jeu pendant 2 heures sur BF3 premiere carte 51° et l'autres 50°


----------



## Thrall

Wow Lucas, I don't think it's physically possible to fit anything else in that case. Dual 620's and a H100? That thing has to be heavy. Nicely done.

Courtesy of Google Translate







:

Wow Lucas, je ne pense pas que c'est physiquement possible pour s'adapter à toute autre chose dans ce cas. Double 620 et un H100? Cette chose doit être lourd. Bien joué.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

thank


----------



## OverClocker55

haha wowzers


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

FINALLY ARRIVED!\ More about how I mounted the RAD here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1181498/nzxt-vulcan-watercooled-domination-lan-rig


----------



## shadye

Hi,
first of all, sorry for my low english.









I own a new PC including this hardware:

*i5-2500k
ASUS GTX560 Ti TD-II OC
Kingston Hyper X2 Grey 8GB 1600MHz
ASUS Maximus GENE-Z
Corsair Gaming 700W (I like the white LED)
ZALMAN CNPS9900 MAX BLUE
1TB Seagate HDD 7200rpm 32MB
3x Cooler Master fan with blue LED
And, of course - NXZT Vulcan*

Some pictures







:




I try overclock my *CPU to 5,0GHz*, but in burn test *core temps* going to hig numbers *(about 75°C) 1,450V*, official Intel maximum is 71,9°C but i read the CPU can works at highest temps. What's true? I don't think if temps are more than 65°C at core it's good for CPU.. =/












Now my CPU working at *4,8GHz (max core temp 71°C but only in burn mode) at 1,420V*. I maybe downclock it at 4,5GHz for better temps.












My GPU is at *CORE 970MHz, SHADERS 1940MHz, MEMORY 2275MHz, VOLTAGE 1087mV*. Its really cool overclock (i can set some parts - shaders or memory better, but i don't have time to play with it right now) and FAN settings, for real use (in game) not too hig sound from fans. In windows mode or film mode its soo quiet. In Burn mode it is for best °C.











Have fun!


----------



## manching

repaint my vulcan and side window mod.


----------



## shadye

I just love orange, nice work!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Did it with all the wrong parts.
3rd rad, new tubes, fittings, Angles are coming


----------



## TheJesus

Never posted my build before I liquid cooled it, so might as well just post it finalized now


















































Sleeving is MDPC-X. Blocks are all EK. Rads are Black Ice/XSPC. The specs are mostly in my Rigbuilder (actually click the link, it doesn't seem to update changes in the signature).


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Never posted my build before I liquid cooled it, so might as well just post it finalized now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving is MDPC-X. Blocks are all EK. Rads are Black Ice/XSPC. The specs are mostly in my Rigbuilder (actually click the link, it doesn't seem to update changes in the signature).


Nice Bra<_<


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice Bra<_<


Thanks









Not much else could fit in there, lol.

Also, a side note if it hasn't been mentioned before. If you remove the rubber grommets on the rear for liquid tubes, you can fit 3/4" OD MAXIMUM, mine barely made it through.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

LAWL MY SECOND ONE CAME TODAY!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> LAWL MY SECOND ONE CAME TODAY!


how come 2?














;


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how come 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;


One tooke forever to get here, seller was distant.
I thought I was being scammed.
So I got a second one just in case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> One tooke forever to get here, seller was distant.
> I thought I was being scammed.
> So I got a second one just in case.


lol i just got scammed of my 2 gtx 570's so im stuck with gts 450


----------



## sealcouch

I'm pretty sure I'm the only guy here using a mini itx board. It's only temporary.

There's still a lot of cable management to be done as well.

Add me to the club.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sealcouch*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm the only guy here using a mini itx board. It's only temporary.
> There's still a lot of cable management to be done as well.
> Add me to the club.


You made a small case look huge


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

ITS FINISHEDDDDDD
And they say this case is too small. I had to use parts from the MAIN rig.


----------



## Derek1387

WoW... i might just have to build one of those.


----------



## Hxrxld

Sup guys!

Just finished my rig =)

These are kind of some old:


----------



## C4D0Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxrxld*


----------



## Thrall

Wow, that H70's tubes looked like they're stretched tight  . Nice monitor setup! With monitors so cheap these days, I've thought about doing something similar.


----------



## Hxrxld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Wow, that H70's tubes looked like they're stretched tight  . Nice monitor setup! With monitors so cheap these days, I've thought about doing something similar.


Yeah, it's a little tight, but it's been running fine for the past 4 months. No leaks or anything. *crosses fingers*.

Check out easymountlcd.com I know the owners. They're located here in Miami, Florida. I paid around $90 bucks for the whole setup.

I got all four cores idling at around 27C, but for some reason core #2 is always a degree or two hotter.. Why would that happen?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxrxld*
> 
> Yeah, it's a little tight, but it's been running fine for the past 4 months. No leaks or anything. *crosses fingers*.
> Check out easymountlcd.com I know the owners. They're located here in Miami, Florida. I paid around $90 bucks for the whole setup.
> I got all four cores idling at around 27C, but for some reason core #2 is always a degree or two hotter.. Why would that happen?


Hmm, I might check that out sometime. I think the temperature difference comes from the fact that every chip is a little different. When running prime95, my coolest core is at 72C and the hottest is at 78C.


----------



## mingqi53

Here's my rig with some custom Paracord cabling done by Lutro0:









Proper cable management really helps, it looks nice and even dropped my temperatures 3C idle and 5C load! Doesn't sound like much, but it can be if you're running hot components!

If anyone is interested, you should check out his sale thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1159606/lutro0-customs-fully-custom-extensions-for-sale/0_20


----------



## sealcouch

This may have been answered somewhere in the 164 pages but I really don't feel like going through all of them.

Is there anywhere I can get a second orange led 120mm fan for the top of my case? I know if I put a standard fan in there the asymmetry would just kill me.

I don't want to just turn off the orange led because it just looks too awesome.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sealcouch*
> 
> This may have been answered somewhere in the 164 pages but I really don't feel like going through all of them.
> Is there anywhere I can get a second orange led 120mm fan for the top of my case? I know if I put a standard fan in there the asymmetry would just kill me.
> I don't want to just turn off the orange led because it just looks too awesome.


Contact [email protected] about another one. They just asked for proof of purchase and shipping address


----------



## sealcouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Contact [email protected] about another one. They just asked for proof of purchase and shipping address


Thanks! Will do.


----------



## l88bastar

I am looking to move my 980x into a rampage gene iii with one or two 7970s and I love the look of the vulcan case!

What is the most powerful Corsair or Antec PSU that I can fit in this case and will any of the corsair H50/H80/H100 coolers fit?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I am looking to move my 980x into a rampage gene iii with one or two 7970s and I love the look of the vulcan case!
> What is the most powerful Corsair or Antec PSU that I can fit in this case and will any of the corsair H50/H80/H100 coolers fit?


You should be able to fit any PSU into the case since there's nothing down there to block the PSU. H50, H70, Antec 920, Antec 920, and Asetek 92mm unit all fit for sure. I think that the H60 and H80 have too short of tubes to reach to the front. The H100 will only fit on top of the case, not inside.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I am looking to move my 980x into a rampage gene iii with one or two 7970s and I love the look of the vulcan case!
> What is the most powerful Corsair or Antec PSU that I can fit in this case and will any of the corsair H50/H80/H100 coolers fit?


No problem,

H100 from above, the H40 and H50 to the front, H70 and H80 and from the front but also a shrood because the hose is too short


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> No problem,
> H100 from above, the H40 and H50 to the front, H70 and H80 and from the front but also a shrood because the hose is too short


You can mount the H100 up top and keep the handle on? If not it really defeats the portability purpose the case was designed for.

Also the Corsair H60 has longer hoses and will work.

I believe the Antec Kuhler may be a viable alternative as well.


----------



## Thrall

I don't see anyway of keeping the handle on with a rad on top unless you make an extension to the handle. After doing some research, I think that all of the 120mm all in one units from Antec and Corsair have the potential to fit. According to HardOCP, the H70 has the same length hose as he H50. Also, the H60 has a 11.5" hose which is close to the H50/H70 according to Corsair. Finally the H80 has a slightly longer tubes than the H70 according to madshrimps.


----------



## Gigahurts711

Alright guys, I finally got my new GPU for my build. The EVGA 560 ti 448 cores classified! I have the card oc @ 900/1800/2270 1.1 volts. I can run bf3 ultra high no AA @ 45-60 fps (v sync).


----------



## TheJesus

I forgot to mention this in here since OCN was down at the time.

Newegg is having a sale on all NZXT products including the Vulcan with 15% off making it $59.49 with free shipping!

Use promo code: NZXTJAN12


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone know offhand what the clearance would be for a cpu air cooler assuming you mount a side fan?

I sold the case awhile ago but considering getting again.

I would be mounting a NZXT or Antec 200mm fan in the door. The NZXT site indicates 170mm of clearance for cpu coolers but I do not know if this inclusive or exclusive of a door fan. I was using an H50 on my old setup but now I need all available slots for hard drives.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone know offhand what the clearance would be for a cpu air cooler assuming you mount a side fan?
> I sold the case awhile ago but considering getting again.
> I would be mounting a NZXT or Antec 200mm fan in the door. The NZXT site indicates 170mm of clearance for cpu coolers but I do not know if this inclusive or exclusive of a door fan. I was using an H50 on my old setup but now I need all available slots for hard drives.


Welcome back









I've seen some people stuff really big heatsinks in there, but I'm not positive. Its 170MM w/o fan, the fan is 30, so you're looking at 140MM max height. (maybe 139, I've seen both mentioned)

Make sure you buy a NZXT 200MM fan, they use a proprietary 190MM size that they just call 200. Only their fans work without ziptie'ing one on. I actually have an extra one NIB that NZXT sent me instead of my LED strip (figure that one out, lmao) that I'd be happy to sell you for $12


----------



## Robilar

Actually the Antec Bigboy 200mm fits perfectly as well and is higher CFM/quieter.

Only problem is its getting hard to find (sold mine when I sold my old Vulcan).


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Actually the Antec Bigboy 200mm fits perfectly as well and is higher CFM/quieter.
> Only problem is its getting hard to find (sold mine when I sold my old Vulcan).


Hmm, strange, never seen a 200MM fan actually fit, maybe Antec's is 190 as well


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Hmm, strange, never seen a 200MM fan actually fit, maybe Antec's is 190 as well


yep,
both are 192mm fans.


----------



## Thrall

My Thermolabs BADA touched my NZXT 200mm fan, and that heatsink is only 136mm tall. I'd say you're bigger problem is going to be the metal on the side panel and not the mesh. With some cpu sockets you may have a max of 140mm. You could get the 92mm Asetek all in one unit, but for that much money you might be better off trying to cram a Noctua C14 in there.


----------



## cahaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Filthybaby*
> 
> Just wanted to post my Vulcan i just finished hope you guys like it got more pics coming soon!


Looks nice and clean.
Please post detailed configuration and more photos.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> My Thermolabs BADA touched my NZXT 200mm fan, and that heatsink is only 136mm tall. I'd say you're bigger problem is going to be the metal on the side panel and not the mesh. With some cpu sockets you may have a max of 140mm. You could get the 92mm Asetek all in one unit, but for that much money you might be better off trying to cram a Noctua C14 in there.


Looks like the Coolermaster Gemini is the only choice then. Apparently its only 105mm high with a fan mounted on it.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Looks like the Coolermaster Gemini is the only choice then. Apparently its only 105mm high with a fan mounted on it.


I had that cooler, it was pretty decent for how cheap and small it was. Think it was the GeminII S or something.


----------



## RobA

Hi all,

Firstly I am a new owner and new to the forums, already read some brilliant posts about some awesome machines!

I built a new PC for SWTOR as my laptop doesn't run it brilliantly. I started off with a mITX board in a small case due to space restrictions in my room. That was a disaster in waiting....I couldn't cool anything well and my CPU was nearing 90 degrees and my GPU nearer the 100.

I bought a new case (NZXT Vulcan) and some additional cooling (Antec Kuhler 620 and 2 x 120mm (for radiator), 2 x 120mm, 200mm and 92mm fans and also a GELID Icy Vision Rev 2 for my GPU, both CPU and GPU running IC7 thermal compound. Now that should be enough cooling for anything! I have changed fan orientation and flow routes to some degree its helped but not fixed. My TIM application is the recommended by both IC and nVidia, although I have tried all others. My setup is currently - Push/pull set up on the front, exhaust from rad is going to the GPU, the GPU then pushes vertical where I have the 2 x 120mm's and and a 92mm exhausting. The 200mm is on the side of the case as inlet.

Now even after all this I am still getting ridiculously high temps in game, when I was questing with a friend the other night I logged off and I had hit 97 degrees on my GPU (my second one as I got the first replaced as I thought it was faulty). My CPU is ok now, running 45-50 degrees loaded.

Using this to monitor temps; http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Amazon have said they will refund me, but I don't know what to go for. Are radeon's cooler running? I will have around £200 to spend but I have not had a ATI card in a very long time!

My current build is;

Zotax Z68ITZ A-E mITX WiFi Motherboard
i5 2500k
8gb Kingston HyperX Genesis 1600Mhz
EVGA GTX560Ti DS Superclocked + Gelid Icy Vision Rev 2 Cooler
Antec Kuhler 620 H20
128gb SSD
300GB SATA 7200rpm HDD
550w OCZ PSU
4 x 120mm, 1 x 200mm, 1 x 92mm

Hope someone can help

This was my previous setup which worked best but still the hot air from the radiator is feeding the GPU and as the CPU temp increases so does the GPUs air flow in. (PLEASE NOTE I took this image from this thread as it was as close to my setup as I could find, I hope the owner doesn't mind!)



I tried this one to no avail as the GPU is fighting off the inlet air from the fan on the top but it stops the hot air from the radiator feeding the GPU.


Any ideas or comments?

Rob


----------



## Thrall

Are you reaching 97C while gaming or doing some kind of stress text like Furmark? My 6970 gets to the high 80's during that stress test with the stock fan profile. You might want to try running some kind of software to help your GPU ramp up it's fan speed faster, or just run it at 100%. MSI afterburner works well for me when I feel like messing with my fan.

What were your temperature before you applied the new thermal paste? I'm wondering if it was either applied wrong or maybe there are heat-pads on the ram were torn while taking off the heatsink.

Have you tried turning the 200mm fan around so it sucks out, or even just unplug it all together? My 200mm fan actually increased me temps when I had my Thermolabs BADA in the case by a few degrees. Also, since your gpu cooler blows its hot air above the card, it's possible that the 200mm fan just keeps blowing it back down the the gpu, making it recycle its own hot air. If you're daring enough, you could try taking all of your parts out and running your stuff on a open bench or table to eliminate air flow issues (although you'd have to re-do your nice wiring job).

I believe the Radeons are a little cooler running, but not by much. The aftermarket cooler should be keeping your GPU at 70C during benchmarks imho.

Good luck, and if all else fails, you could try strapping an H60 or 620 to the GPU.


----------



## RobA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Are you reaching 97C while gaming or doing some kind of stress text like Furmark? My 6970 gets to the high 80's during that stress test with the stock fan profile. You might want to try running some kind of software to help your GPU ramp up it's fan speed faster, or just run it at 100%. MSI afterburner works well for me when I feel like messing with my fan.
> What were your temperature before you applied the new thermal paste? I'm wondering if it was either applied wrong or maybe there are heat-pads on the ram were torn while taking off the heatsink.
> Have you tried turning the 200mm fan around so it sucks out, or even just unplug it all together? My 200mm fan actually increased me temps when I had my Thermolabs BADA in the case by a few degrees. Also, since your gpu cooler blows its hot air above the card, it's possible that the 200mm fan just keeps blowing it back down the the gpu, making it recycle its own hot air. If you're daring enough, you could try taking all of your parts out and running your stuff on a open bench or table to eliminate air flow issues (although you'd have to re-do your nice wiring job).
> I believe the Radeons are a little cooler running, but not by much. The aftermarket cooler should be keeping your GPU at 70C during benchmarks imho.
> Good luck, and if all else fails, you could try strapping an H60 or 620 to the GPU.


While gaming and not really intense at that, ambient is also cool in room. The Gelid Icy Rev runs 100% all the time.

I was thinking of reversing the fan so will give that a bash. I agree with with the aftermarket cooler too, I don't understand this.

Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## mingqi53

I just wanted to ask, where can I purchase a 120mm NZXT fan for my Vulcan that has blue LEDs (instead of orange)?

One of my 120mm orange LED fans was starting to rattle loudly, and NZXT offered me a warranty replacement and gave me the option of orange, blue or red LEDs. I selected blue, so now I need a second matching fan to replace my orange one.

If anyone is interested in trading their 120mm NZXT blue LED fan for an orange LED fan, or is selling a blue LED one, let me know!


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> I just wanted to ask, where can I purchase a 120mm NZXT fan for my Vulcan that has blue LEDs (instead of orange)?
> One of my 120mm orange LED fans was starting to rattle loudly, and NZXT offered me a warranty replacement and gave me the option of orange, blue or red LEDs. I selected blue, so now I need a second matching fan to replace my orange one.
> If anyone is interested in trading their 120mm NZXT blue LED fan for an orange LED fan, or is selling a blue LED one, let me know!


amazon is the best place to look.


----------



## Alphonze

Water-cooled build that I made at work for one of our engineers. Figure this is the right place to put it. Sorry for the bad quality, phone-pic.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> amazon is the best place to look.


I have, I can only find the non-LED 120mm fans (e.g. the front 120mm fan of the Vulcan). Was asking here hoping if anyone was upgrading and had some spare parts around if they'd be willing to trade or sell their blue for my orange


----------



## Thrall

Just ask them to send you some, as a few others on the forums have. I got them to send me 3 orange LED ones for free. Unfortunately, I don't think that they sell their 120mm LED fans separately.


----------



## TheJesus

They showed their new 120MM LED Fans off at CES, no idea when they'll be in stock.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Just ask them to send you some, as a few others on the forums have. I got them to send me 3 orange LED ones for free. Unfortunately, I don't think that they sell their 120mm LED fans separately.


Yeah I'm waiting on an email response from them. I've already managed to have them send me one blue LED fan to replace one of my orange LED ones, but I'm worried now that it might be too late to ask for a second haha


----------



## Gigahurts711

Heres my pc now! Dual GTX 560 Ti 448 classifieds.


----------



## nylester

my finished rog vulcan


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nylester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished rog vulcan


Out of nowhere with the winning case!


----------



## mingqi53

If anyone needs the stock orange LED fans for their NZXT Vulcan, I'm selling them for $4 a piece (just to cover cost of shipping and gas to get to the post office) in the OCN marketplace: http://www.overclock.net/t/1210349/2x-120mm-nzxt-orange-led-fans-from-nzxt-vulcan/0_40

Selling them because I replaced them with two blue LED NZXT fans instead


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nylester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finished rog vulcan


Very very nice, definitely drool worthy. I really like this one.


----------



## TheJesus

Selling my NZXT Vulcan with all the fans (including 2 LED fans for the top):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1210125/nzxt-vulcan-w-extra-fans

And if you wanted to go liquid, I have the 92MM and 120MM rads too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1210121/black-ice-gtx-xtreme-92mm-and-120mm-rads


----------



## C4D0Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nylester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finished rog vulcan


dat vulcan


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Hello people! this thread is what led me to join OCN! even though I had been stalking it long before I got my own Vulcan













LOL at the stock cooler, I'm just waiting for Mr. Santa aka UPS guy to arrive next week with my coolermaster 212 EVO
though, I must say, the stock cooler is more than enough if youre not doing any overclocking (I'm actually running my A8-3870k on 100mhz with a 33 multiplier and my temps never exceed 50C on load, Idles at 24-25C)

I am to lazy to list my specs again, but if your curious, my sig contains said info









EDIT: on a side note, I'm also awaiting an ASUS Radeon HD 6670 to pair it up with the A8s 6550 and some fans from NZXT


----------



## rievhardt

I'm currently interested for air cooling in Vulcan.

Would Noctua NH-C14 fit in it
or only Noctua NH-C12P SE14

to be placed on a z68

they will pull in air from the side panel to the proc. right?
so if I put in the side fan, it won't disrupt airflow ...is that correct?
also can I still use the side fan/top fan with Noctua NH-C12P SE14 or Noctua NH-C14 installed?

any other recommendations?
+I want something quiet and performs well. like a ninja!
+should be able to use the top fans.
+likes to use the side fan but I can live without it.
+I like leds but I can also live without it.

Thanks!


----------



## Thrall

If I remember correctly, both will fit but I think with the first one you will need to use "slim" 12.5mm fans for the top and with the later you may not be able to fit any. I was thinking about getting one of those, since they would take direct advantage of the side 200mm, but after researching it, the H80 or 920 actually perform better, are cheaper, and don't put so much weight on your mobo.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> If I remember correctly, both will fit but I think with the first one you will need to use "slim" 12.5mm fans for the top and with the later you may not be able to fit any. I was thinking about getting one of those, since they would take direct advantage of the side 200mm, but after researching it, the H80 or 920 actually perform better, are cheaper, and don't put so much weight on your mobo.


I'd go along with this... and tell you to go with even an H60 from Corsair... kept my temps low in my vulcan.
and did not interfere with any fans in the case.


----------



## alcal

Hey everybody, first time poster here. I've been playing around with a slightly stupid, but exciting build involving a hexacore SB-E, a 6990 and a Vulcan. Can anybody with a graphics card approaching 12" (or 305mm) describe how much space there would be for an h60 or h80 with push pull fans AND the huge gpu in the front fan slot?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey everybody, first time poster here. I've been playing around with a slightly stupid, but exciting build involving a hexacore SB-E, a 6990 and a Vulcan. Can anybody with a graphics card approaching 12" (or 305mm) describe how much space there would be for an h60 or h80 with push pull fans AND the huge gpu in the front fan slot?


I had an XFX 6970, which is 11.3 inches long. or an inch shorter than your card.
The fans and radiator will have enough space... you may have to place the 6990 in the Second ePCI slot though, as the tubes from the H60/80 may interfere with the card in the first slot. or conversely having the card interfere with the water cooler tubes.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> I had an XFX 6970, which is 11.3 inches long. or an inch shorter than your card.
> The fans and radiator will have enough space... you may have to place the 6990 in the Second ePCI slot though, as the tubes from the H60/80 may interfere with the card in the first slot. or conversely having the card interfere with the water cooler tubes.


thanks for the reply. when you say radiator, which radiator are you referring to/? The H80 is a good bit thicker and with two fans seems to have about as much depth as the hard drive bays from the few pictures I can find, which wouldn't leave enough room for the 6990.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> thanks for the reply. when you say radiator, which radiator are you referring to/? The H80 is a good bit thicker and with two fans seems to have about as much depth as the hard drive bays from the few pictures I can find, which wouldn't leave enough room for the 6990.


the H80 about 3.4 inches thick with the radiator and two fans...
the H60 is about 11 mm thinner than the 80.
the hard drive cages are about 100mm long... so yeah you're gonna be a little short with the H80. Also if memory serves, there is enough room between the plastic face and the metal case for a fan... but i could be wrong. I will check when i get home. so you can put one fan outside the case, the other inside. but i have to double check.


----------



## AceRuckus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nylester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finished rog vulcan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawliet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the vulcan club


Just a recent owner of the Vulcan case and thinking of designs for the side window. I really liked these 2 but how were you guys able to do all that. The design along with vent holes. I'm totally noob to the whole modding gig.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRuckus*
> 
> Just a recent owner of the Vulcan case and thinking of designs for the side window. I really liked these 2 but how were you guys able to do all that. The design along with vent holes. I'm totally noob to the whole modding gig.


check out in the artisian area...
there is a custom lasercutting service... I can attest to how awesome he is!


----------



## Geigle

Cables done. Still need to finish my window and get a black SLI bridge and will be complete. For now.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4020213


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

any specific reason as to why we have not been added?


----------



## thatrodbloke

Has anyone managed to fit an H80 inside and if so how?


----------



## manching

will this fit in our case? my motherboard is asus m5a88-m


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching*
> 
> will this fit in our case? my motherboard is asus m5a88-m
> *snip*[/URL]


well I have a ASUS F1A75 m Pro and I made it fit with a little cutting








HERE I documented how I did it, its pretty easy. I just cut a very little indent off the inner lip of the mesh frame.
For anybody who has more info but doesn't recognize the HS, that is a Coolermaster 212 EVO


----------



## manching

@NXZ-MEAD - is it possible to rotate the orientation of the hsf? so that the hot air will be blowing on top exhaust fans.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

It might be possible if you have low profile RAM, but if you have almost any heatsink in the RAM it will be too high to allow the CPU HS enough space.
If you are concerned about good airflow, don't be though. Even like this, the little case has extremely good airflow for its size.

I would like to note though, that the top fan is in exhaust configuration by default and the front fan is intake. I would like to switch these so as the top is intake and the front is exhaust, I just haven't done it because I have to remove the MB along with the HS (and that involve new thermal compound, which I don't have)

Bottom line: It *might* be possible if you have low profile RAM (I'm quite positive it is possible, but I can't confirm since I don't have any low profile RAM lying around)
It is not necessary though, just as long as you have the HS fans blowing AWAY from the RAM towards the back of the case.


----------



## sealcouch

I thought you guys might appreciate this.


----------



## 2mer

ive seen some awesome case mods for this model and have some questions,

I have come across a few of you guys jamming in a corsair water cooler in the front rather than the rear or top.
Will a H60 mount on the top or the front?

Also for the modders out there that did a brilliant job. Upon viewing the mesh side of the case, it came to my attention that no dremel was to be required to take that mesh out, only bend the clips to take it out which is a breeze I think because I do not have a dremel. Will the clips snap off just in case I want to use that again?

What is the dimension of the acrylic I have to require to fit on the side. I also do not want to cut down on the acrylic because I don't own a dremel. I was just thinking of holding it down with industrial double sided tapes until I found out how to rivet it


----------



## geek33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nylester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finished rog vulcan


where did you bought that acrylic side panel window?

nice case btw


----------



## armourcore9brker

That side panel was probably custom laser cut and etched. You can't buy it.









Also, if you plan on modding a case you should really invest in a Dremel tool. It makes like so much easier.


----------



## 2mer

well this case in particular doesnt seem like a dremel is really needed. that mesh is just held by clips arent they?


----------



## armourcore9brker

The mesh probably, I meant when you are putting the acrylic on.


----------



## 2mer

yikes i forgot about that. well I was thinking of putting the window behind the side


----------



## Je2ter

Just got some time of work sold my newer Vulcan to a friend (sorry no good pics) My own kinda got neglected. Going to buy a new cpu cooler. Will the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO fit with the side fan or will the COOLER MASTER GeminII S524 be better


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter*
> 
> Just got some time of work sold my newer Vulcan to a friend (sorry no good pics) My own kinda got neglected. Going to buy a new cpu cooler. Will the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO fit with the side fan or will the COOLER MASTER GeminII S524 be better


I believe the 212 EVO will fit, but I don't think you'll be able to install a 200mm fan on the mesh side panel in the future.

The CM GeminII S524 got mixed reviews, it's good if your RAM and motherboard need cooling in addition to your processor, but I don't prefer the design since it spreads the hot air into your case like a stock Intel HSF rather than moving the hot air in a specific direction.

I've made a thread since I'm in the market for a CPU air cooler as well, hopefully it can help you too (when it gets replied to!)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1223847/cpu-air-cooler-recommendations-for-nzxt-vulcan-matx-sff-lga-1155


----------



## Je2ter

thanks for reply
I new with the 212 the side fan probs not fit
My end up buying a asetek 545. what is the temp difference between the asetek 545 and the h50

(zip ties ftw)

Thanks Je2ter

PS PIC (sorry bad quality)


----------



## Refreshment

*Edit: Browsing back the thread i realized i missed TheJesus sweet deal*









I have some questions regarding the Vulcan, i think this is the best thread for them









1)Will a Cooler Master 212+ fit in the case?
2)Does it have filters?
3)Can you really use the handle to move it around? I ask this because the case seems to be too flimsy.

If it doesn't have filters, how do you guys deal with the dust? It is a real feature rich case for the price and the handle is a most have feature to me.


----------



## merryjooana

I want one...I'm using an old Dell case for my spare parts machine...what a heat trap!


----------



## Thrall

It is likely that you will have to mod your case to have the 212+ to fit. I'd recommend either getting a Thermolabs BADA or a Cooler Master H101 (basically a mini 212+). If you plan on heavy overclocking, it might be worth finding an all in one water cooler on sale at newegg.

There are no real filters on the case, and even if you install them you'll probably find that a lot of unfiltered air comes through the side mesh anyway. I try to blow my case out every month or two to keep in clean.

Although the handle seems flimsy, it is actually very strong. It doesn't necessarily distribute the weight evenly (you'll find the the sweet spot of the handle is too far back) but it has no problem lugging around my 30lb Vulcan.

I'd look no further if you're trying to get a case with a handle. From what I've seen in reviews this is the only case to get for under $100 that has a reliable handle.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> 3)Can you really use the handle to move it around? I ask this because the case seems to be too flimsy.
> If it doesn't have filters, how do you guys deal with the dust? It is a real feature rich case for the price and the handle is a most have feature to me.


Fully loaded my case weighed over 40lbs and was moved on an almost daily basis. I never had an issue with the handle. The dust filters on the case are non removable, but easily cleaned with a vacuum. They do a great job keeping dust out.


----------



## mal101

Hi all, I have just bought one of these cases as I need a bigger case with more cooling. Have been through the forum and it seems like a good portable case. will be building it in the next few days, Will post some pics when I get done.
I am looking at putting sli GTX 580's in any advice? is it better to have standard coolers venting the hot air out the back of the case or something like msi twin frozrs as there will not be much of a gap between the cards.


----------



## armourcore9brker

In this kind of case, airflow should not matter as much. It is hard to create pressure zones with the side mesh.

Either will work really. I would say get the Twin Frozr cooler since they run cooler. It sounds like you haven't bought them yet. If you can wait, Kepler should be coming out soon and that will drive down the price of the 580 and you can get the 680 instead.


----------



## Refreshment

@Thrall and Devilguns thanks for answering my questions. I have until the 15 of the month to make my buying decision, yes it is a good value case but on top of the 70 i have to paid, theres an extra shipping cost for this region that will elevate the cost upward the 110 dollar mark so it's not a so easy decision.

The area where im cuarrently is really dusty, so that side panel will welcome dirt quiet fondly. The only thing i could think for this is maybe get some polyurethane filter (like the ones in air conditioner) across the side panel. Yet i don't have any ideas on how i would fix it into place of if it'll work at all. Another question, what's the function of the optional side fan, intake or outtake? If it's intake then that thing would make the case a sand beach in no time.

And again, anyone knows of a cpu cooler with similar performance to the hyper 212+ but with a lower profile to fit it in this case? Yes, Thrall taked about the Cooler Master H101 but it doesn't seem to perform in the same league and i will no go for water cooling yet


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> *Edit: Browsing back the thread i realized i missed TheJesus sweet deal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some questions regarding the Vulcan, i think this is the best thread for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Will a Cooler Master 212+ fit in the case?
> 2)Does it have filters?
> 3)Can you really use the handle to move it around? I ask this because the case seems to be too flimsy.
> If it doesn't have filters, how do you guys deal with the dust? It is a real feature rich case for the price and the handle is a most have feature to me.


Sorry about that









Alright, I'm on the hunt for fans. I need those orange LED fans that come with the Vulcan. If anyone has decided to switch their's out and no longer needs it, I will pay shipping + a small amount if needed. Let me know







(NZXT doesn't have any that they can give me and have no ETA on more







)


----------



## 2mer

i finally got mine. want to swap it out for red leds or something. btw why does the fan controller on the front of the case buzz?

and doesnt ava sell the fans?


----------



## allester09

Can I join here? here's some proof of mine ^^,
http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg540/allester09/My%20RIG%20DSLR%20shots/

Thanks ^^,


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2mer*
> 
> i finally got mine. want to swap it out for red leds or something. btw why does the fan controller on the front of the case buzz?
> and doesnt ava sell the fans?


They list them, but they have "unknown" availability


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allester09*
> 
> Can I join here? here's some proof of mine ^^,
> http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg540/allester09/My%20RIG%20DSLR%20shots/
> Thanks ^^,


that is GORGEOUS








is there a build log?

look's like you put a lot of time into the panel covers.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> @Thrall and Devilguns thanks for answering my questions. I have until the 15 of the month to make my buying decision, yes it is a good value case but on top of the 70 i have to paid, theres an extra shipping cost for this region that will elevate the cost upward the 110 dollar mark so it's not a so easy decision.
> The area where im cuarrently is really dusty, so that side panel will welcome dirt quiet fondly. The only thing i could think for this is maybe get some polyurethane filter (like the ones in air conditioner) across the side panel. Yet i don't have any ideas on how i would fix it into place of if it'll work at all. Another question, what's the function of the optional side fan, intake or outtake? If it's intake then that thing would make the case a sand beach in no time.
> And again, anyone knows of a cpu cooler with similar performance to the hyper 212+ but with a lower profile to fit it in this case? Yes, Thrall taked about the Cooler Master H101 but it doesn't seem to perform in the same league and i will no go for water cooling yet


If you can the tools for it, replacing the side mesh with a plexiglass sheet like a lot of others have done here would work. The side fan can be an intake or an exhaust, but most use it as an intake. If you're really concerned about dust, you may want to keep a fan controller (not the integrated one as it doesn't provide enough power) hooked up to it because at full bore for a week my machine was dusty already with all the air it moves.

It's hard to find a good heatsink for this case because it's not very clear what will fit and what won't. Technically if the cpu socket on the motherboard is low enough, you can fit a 165mm tall heatsink in this case. However, since the location of the cpu socket on the motherboard changes from socket to socket (i.e. 1155 is lower on the board than 1366) and most (if not all) of the sockets can't utilize the whole 165mm you end up getting a max height of 135mm (with side fan on) to 150mm (no side fan an a 1155 board). That being said, a Zalman CNPS9900 may fit or a Noctua NH-C12P may fit. What's your budget for the heatsink?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mal101*
> 
> Hi all, I have just bought one of these cases as I need a bigger case with more cooling. Have been through the forum and it seems like a good portable case. will be building it in the next few days, Will post some pics when I get done.
> I am looking at putting sli GTX 580's in any advice? is it better to have standard coolers venting the hot air out the back of the case or something like msi twin frozrs as there will not be much of a gap between the cards.


I think the cheapest, and possibly easiest, solution would be to use fans. I'd recommend attaching 2 120mm fans on the side mesh along the length of the graphics cards to help blow air over the directly over them. It wouldn't hurt to upgrade the front fan to something more powerful so that you can push a little more fresh air to them as well. And finally, if you feel like doing some modding, you can add a 140mm fan to the bottom of the case like I did. That bottom fan really helped my single GPU temps, and I think it'd help cool your bottom GPU just as well.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allester09*
> 
> Can I join here? here's some proof of mine ^^,
> http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg540/allester09/My%20RIG%20DSLR%20shots/
> 
> Thanks ^^,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nylester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finished rog vulcan


Why do they look almost exactly the same?


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Why do they look almost exactly the same?


Because it's the same rig. Although it makes we want to have two L33T looking Vulcans.


----------



## Refreshment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> If you can the tools for it, replacing the side mesh with a plexiglass sheet like a lot of others have done here would work. The side fan can be an intake or an exhaust, but most use it as an intake. If you're really concerned about dust, you may want to keep a fan controller (not the integrated one as it doesn't provide enough power) hooked up to it because at full bore for a week my machine was dusty already with all the air it moves.
> It's hard to find a good heatsink for this case because it's not very clear what will fit and what won't. Technically if the cpu socket on the motherboard is low enough, you can fit a 165mm tall heatsink in this case. However, since the location of the cpu socket on the motherboard changes from socket to socket (i.e. 1155 is lower on the board than 1366) and most (if not all) of the sockets can't utilize the whole 165mm you end up getting a max height of 135mm (with side fan on) to 150mm (no side fan an a 1155 board). That being said, a Zalman CNPS9900 may fit or a Noctua NH-C12P may fit. What's your budget for the heatsink?


Very indepth answer Thrall, thank you.

All the plexiglass mods seem to have the same side panel. Where are they getting it? But anyway i don't have much skills with tools so i think its not an option to me. Maybe covering the side panel with a fine mesh screen like the ones for doors could help.

As for the heatsink 30 dollars is as far as i could go. The Vulcan is being considered for the pieces in my signature.


----------



## Thrall

Refreshment, I would recommend going through this forum and seeing what coolers for under $30 fit with a socket AM3 motherboard. I think that with that budget range you'll probably find that the 212+ is the best cooler, but whether it will fit without mods can be found somewhere else in here


----------



## mal101

Finished my vulcan for now, will put the sli gtx 580's on hold till I see what nvidia do with the new cards. Anyone know when they are out?

Here are some pics of my vulcan.


----------



## thatrodbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mal101*
> 
> Finished my vulcan for now, will put the sli gtx 580's on hold till I see what nvidia do with the new cards. Anyone know when they are out?
> Here are some pics of my vulcan.


How did you fit the H80? Aren't the coils too short?


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mal101*
> 
> Finished my vulcan for now, will put the sli gtx 580's on hold till I see what nvidia do with the new cards. Anyone know when they are out?
> Here are some pics of my vulcan.
> *snip snip*


nice looking rig!
is that a F1A75 mobo?
If it is, your build is strikingly similar to mine! except for the lighting.... and the H80.... and that gtx.... and that...nevermind, its not that similar
we do have the same case and the same fan controller though


----------



## mal101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NXZ-MEAD*
> 
> nice looking rig!
> is that a F1A75 mobo?
> If it is, your build is strikingly similar to mine! except for the lighting.... and the H80.... and that gtx.... and that...nevermind, its not that similar
> we do have the same case and the same fan controller though


Thanks. Its a Asus P8P67-M Pro board.


----------



## mal101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatrodbloke*
> 
> How did you fit the H80? Aren't the coils too short?


The H80 fit fine as the radiator is thick and the position of the socket on my motherboard is in the middle. It would of fit alot better if I had a shorter video card.
I had a H50 in my last build but I had the fans on full to keep it cool and it was loude. This one I have on the lowest setting on a i5 2500k OC to 4.5Ghz and it stays cooler and is quiet


----------



## veatbreaker

Hi i was wondering if the Hyper 212 would fit in my Vulcan
im using a LGA 1155 Motherboard (i read back that LGA 1155 has more space)
im using the Side Fan but i could get rid of it if i can fit a better CPU Cooler

currently im looking at Noctua nh-u9b se2 and i think it could fit easily, but im looking for better options since im planning to OC

need opinions


----------



## Je2ter

just noticed Noctua came out with the NH-L12 . would this fit in the Vulcan with a 6870 gpu also ? Could i still have the side fan on still ?


----------



## LundL

Just finished my vulcan as well!
very nice case indeed !"



























CPU:2500k @ 4ghz
GPU: GTX 560 ti DirectCUII
Mobo: Z68 msi
RAM: Corsair veangence 8gb
PSU: Fractal design newton 650watt
HDD: Scorpio blue 500gb


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LundL*
> 
> Just finished my vulcan as well!
> very nice case indeed !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU:2500k @ 4ghz
> GPU: GTX 560 ti DirectCUII
> Mobo: Z68 msi
> RAM: Corsair veangence 8gb
> PSU: Fractal design newton 650watt
> HDD: Scorpio blue 500gb


LundL, is that the CM GeminII S524? How does it perform? Is it more effective having the heatsink oriented in the direction as shown in your photos, or over the RAM?

Reason I ask is I'm in the market for a new heatsink for my Vulcan, and I can't decide between a top-style cooler like the GeminII or a tower-style cooler like the Hyper 101.

If I were to get a tower-style cooler I think I'd mount it horizontally so it vents upwards through the two 120mm exhaust fans at the top


----------



## markspinner

Getting ready to build a computer using this case and I'm having a difficult time choosing which aftermarket CPU cooler I want. I will be running the i5 2500k CPU. I'm looking for an air cooling solution (not water) and something that will allow me to modestly over clock this CPU (4ghz or slightly more) while keeping the system cool. Will the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus fit without any case modification if I put the fan on the side instead of on top? I'm hearing mixed reviews so I'm not sure about this. Would I just be better off getting something like the Cooler Master Hyper TX3 for my modest OC needs?


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veatbreaker*
> 
> Hi i was wondering if the Hyper 212 would fit in my Vulcan


yes, i just put one in my case


----------



## Thrall

So I'm looking to give my Vulcan a paint job. Can anyone suggest some orange paint that I can use on both the plastic and the metal of the case? I was thinking about using Krylon Fusion but I'm not sure if their single color of orange is what I'm looking for.


----------



## manching

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by veatbreaker View Post
> 
> Hi i was wondering if the Hyper 212 would fit in my Vulcan
> 
> yes, i just put one in my case


can we see some pics inside?


----------



## cyanmcleod

here are some pics i just took of mine with a 212 and 2 antec 620s in it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/750_30#post_16945303


----------



## mingqi53

Here's an update of my sig rig. Installed a new CPU cooler (Enermax ETD-T60-TB) to replace my stock Intel one. For anyone interested, I've updated my review of the Enermax ETD-T60-TB here: http://www.overclock.net/products/enermax-etd-t60-t-b-silence/reviews/4946

Side panel on:


Side panel off:


Closer look:


Shot of custom PSU cable extensions by Lutro0 (about as organized as I can get them):


Enermax ETD-T60-TB Close-up:


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Here's an update of my sig rig. Installed a new CPU cooler (Enermax ETD-T60-TB) to replace my stock Intel one. For anyone interested, I've updated my review of the Enermax ETD-T60-TB here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/enermax-etd-t60-t-b-silence/reviews/4946
> 
> Side panel on:
> 
> 
> Side panel off:
> 
> 
> Closer look:
> 
> 
> Shot of custom PSU cable extensions by Lutro0 (about as organized as I can get them):
> 
> 
> Enermax ETD-T60-TB Close-up:


looks awesome bro!
what are your temps looking like?


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> looks awesome bro!
> what are your temps looking like?


http://www.overclock.net/products/enermax-etd-t60-t-b-silence/reviews/4946

I reviewed the Enermax that I'm using --^ but here's a snippet:
Quote:


> *Performance:*
> The Enermax ETD-T60-TB comes with a small tube of Dow Corning TC-5212, a very high quality thermal paste, even comparable to Arctic Silver 5 in some benchmarks.
> 
> Idle temperature:
> From a cold boot to working desktop:
> Enermax ETD-T60-TB idle temperature reaches 34C.
> Intel stock CPU cooler idle temperature reached 44C.
> 
> After the computer has been running for several hours and has "warmed up":
> Enermax ETD-T60-TB idle temperature reaches 37C.
> Intel stock CPU cooler idle temperature reaches 47C.
> 
> Load temperature:
> When running [email protected] in uniprocessor mode (25% usage distributed among all cores), the ETD-T60-TB load temperature reaches 43C.
> When running [email protected] in uniprocessor mode (25% usage distributed among all cores), the Intel stock CPU cooler load temperature reaches 59C.
> 
> **These temperature readings were taken using Speccy (from Piriform, makers of CCleaner), and were measured 30 minutes after HSF installation. Since the thermal paste has not even surpassed the average work-in time of most other pastes, these reported temperatures may decrease even further in the future. Ambient temperature in the room is around 80F/~27C.
> 
> **Exhaust and intake fans on the case were all at lowest RPM settings via NZXT's built-in fan controller in the NZXT Vulcan. These fans are the default white-bladed stock fans provided by NZXT.


My 560ti 448-core Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC is 37C idle, and 60-68C under load (Tribes: Ascend maxed vs. BF3 almost maxed)


----------



## rievhardt

If I won't be overclocking...should I still get the i5-2500K and a Z68 mobo?
or stay with i5-2400?

the GPU would be 7870...
my target is actually 7850 but since it's out of stock, I had to get the 7870...

would i5-2400+H61mobo+7870 be fine?
I'm just afraid it might hang up on me....

on NO OC, which is better performance wise?

my Vulcan would be arriving this week! (Tues or Wed) Hopefully it's good and won't be late


----------



## armourcore9brker

If you have absolutely no plans for overclocking an H61 board will be fine.

You will not bottleneck a 7870 with an i5 2400.

Your build is just fine if those are your goals.


----------



## Je2ter

anybody know a good air cpu cooler

seems my temps are a bit high with stock.

28--32 idle (small 25 celcius room)

Thanks Je2ter


----------



## cyanmcleod

i have the gene Z and love it, works great and OCs great. i am currently running 2 cards in SLI on it with no issues. i highly recommend the board.


----------



## rievhardt

Finally was able to get my own









add me up on the list...(apr.24,2012)









Though I think my front LED is broken...









btw...how can i put the rigbuilder on my sig?


----------



## screech113

The i7 3770K went up for sale, so I am now finally able to put my new computer together. I am super excited.


----------



## mal101

Nice I have my new GTX 680sc to install, put some pics on when you have it built.


----------



## l88bastar

Everything is coming into play for my Vulcan build this week!

I'm doing a 3770k, Evga 680 Gtx, and Asus Gene V.....soooo all I gotta do now is figure out a water cooling setup for the GPU & CPU which will allow me to keep the handle on the top of the case as I need the computer for mobility.

Can anybody recommend me a practical watercooling kit to loop both the 3770k & 680 GTX?


----------



## c0mrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> or completely on the real watercooling
> 
> *Here, as discussed above, all is possible, you just have imagination*


this looks exactly what i want to build. can anyone tell me more about this build like the parts and stuff. would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## l88bastar

So at first I tried to go with the "Little Dog," for my Vulcan build, but it just didn't have enough power and didn't want to be there:









So I ended up stepping up to "Big Dog" and everything is running much smoother. I am hitting a solid 200+ fps in BF3 @ 2560x1600 and the machine also folds like CRAZY!!!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Well their brain capacity is higher than pretty much any super computer so I can understand why that is quite a powerful build.









First dog looks scared.


----------



## T Yamamoto

Hey guys. I was just wondering if you could change the color of the front led. I plan on going with a wall blue build and just want to know. (I lurk here and I usually just ask questions on anandteh)


----------



## screech113

Here are the pictures for my new build.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i am selling my sig rig BTW if anyone is looking to get into a vulcan based build


----------



## AphelX

Guys, will a coolermaster x6 or v8 fit into an NZXT Vulcan with a Maximus V Gene setup?


----------



## AMOOO

Hi,

I am looking to buy the NZXT Vulcan and just want to run my setup with you guys just to make sure I can get it running fine.

So basically I will be purchasing:

i5 2500K
Antec Kúhler H2O 920
Asus MAXIMUS V GENE
8GB (2x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance

And currently own:

OCZ Revo Drive 240GB
EVGA GTX580 DS SC
850W Coolermaster PSU

Not sure if I have missed anything....
Will I be able to OC my i5 2500k with the Antec H20 920 and still get decent temps?
Thanks


----------



## mal101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOOO*
> 
> Hi,
> I am looking to buy the NZXT Vulcan and just want to run my setup with you guys just to make sure I can get it running fine.
> So basically I will be purchasing:
> i5 2500K
> Antec Kúhler H2O 920
> Asus MAXIMUS V GENE
> 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance
> And currently own:
> OCZ Revo Drive 240GB
> EVGA GTX580 DS SC
> 850W Coolermaster PSU
> Not sure if I have missed anything....
> Will I be able to OC my i5 2500k with the Antec H20 920 and still get decent temps?
> Thanks


Might as well go for the ivy bridge if you don't have a sandy bridge yet. Not much more money.


----------



## rievhardt

@AphelX
*Coolermaster X6*
_Dimension_ 157.3 x 113.8 x 163.3 mm (6.2 x 4.5 x 6.4 in)
_Heat Sink Dimensions_ 156.4 x 84.2 x 151.7mm (6.2 x 3.3 x 6.0 in)

*NZXT Vulcan*
_CPU heatsink height support_ 165mm (without 35mm thick side 200mm fan)

it should fit but I think you should use a slim top fans.
I've talked with other Vulcan users before and they had fit C14 in it by using slim top fan.

I think the X6 is as big as Noctua C14.

Height (with fan) 130 mm
Width (with fan) 140 mm
Depth (with fan) 166 mm

and I don't think the V8 would fit...I believe it would hit the mesh. It's chunky


----------



## shorty00735

Here's my Vulcan:


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T Yamamoto*
> 
> Hey guys. I was just wondering if you could change the color of the front led. I plan on going with a wall blue build and just want to know. (I lurk here and I usually just ask questions on anandteh)


It definitely can be changed, somewhere in this thread a user replaced the orange LED strip with a blue one, same for the HDD activity light.

I don't know how to do it, though if you find the post you can PM the owner and find out, good luck


----------



## b1366876

just finished my own.


----------



## b1366876

@shorty00735
nice build there, did you customize that corsair liquid cooler?


----------



## mingqi53

Delete!


----------



## manching

@b1366876 - nice paint job! red and white!


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Is this still a good case and everything? I'm not sure how many other mATX gaming cases there are. Someone told me it was discontinued.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Is this still a good case and everything? I'm not sure how many other mATX gaming cases there are. Someone told me it was discontinued.


I believe it's discontinued from NZXT's end, but there are still plenty in stock it seems at retailers like Newegg.

It's an excellent case, though I wish they would release an updated version with USB 3 ports in the front panel as opposed to USB 2, and maybe some other tweaks like a removable HDD bay (the one below the CD drives)

I'm building a rig for my brother in the near future, and I believe I'll be purchasing the NZXT Vulcan for his case since I absolutely love mine. Lightweight, great airflow, and not as pricey like some Silverstone or Lian Li cases.


----------



## skins4thewin

I just purchased one from Newegg myself, but im kind of struggling to find the perfect CPU Cooler for it. Ive been reading things about ppl saying that most liquid CPU Coolers wont fit right with it, unless you get the Corsair H50 which can be mounted in the intake spot in the front.

But that doesn't really sound like the best solution to me.... I mean there is only one intake fan on the whole case, the rest being exhaust, and do I really want hot air coming in through the intake, since the air would have to pass through the radiator first? Is my thinking correct to think that this would just bring hot air into the rest of the system?

Thinking maybe I could use the front intake as an exhaust, and use two 120mm's at the top of the case as an intake spot. Would this disrupt airflow as the case wasn't designed for this sort of intake/exhaust setup? Has anyone else tried this?

And lastly, im wondering how well it would work to just mount the H50 radiator in the front as an intake, and taking the bottom Hard Drive dock out and modding that spot for an extra 120mm exhaust fan that exhausts out the bottom of the case would help exhaust out that hot air coming in from the front radiator? Would this disrupt the intake flow from the front to the rest of the case in any way?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So at first I tried to go with the "Little Dog," for my Vulcan build, but it just didn't have enough power and didn't want to be there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I ended up stepping up to "Big Dog" and everything is running much smoother. I am hitting a solid 200+ fps in BF3 @ 2560x1600 and the machine also folds like CRAZY!!!


How loud is it? I was thinking something similar but I'm worried about the noise.


----------



## alcal

I don't know how I'm being so stupid today---misquoted and double posted without even noticing at first. I'm just gonna go to sleep -.-


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skins4thewin*
> 
> I just purchased one from Newegg myself, but im kind of struggling to find the perfect CPU Cooler for it. Ive been reading things about ppl saying that most liquid CPU Coolers wont fit right with it, unless you get the Corsair H50 which can be mounted in the intake spot in the front.
> But that doesn't really sound like the best solution to me.... I mean there is only one intake fan on the whole case, the rest being exhaust, and do I really want hot air coming in through the intake, since the air would have to pass through the radiator first? Is my thinking correct to think that this would just bring hot air into the rest of the system?
> Thinking maybe I could use the front intake as an exhaust, and use two 120mm's at the top of the case as an intake spot. Would this disrupt airflow as the case wasn't designed for this sort of intake/exhaust setup? Has anyone else tried this?
> And lastly, im wondering how well it would work to just mount the H50 radiator in the front as an intake, and taking the bottom Hard Drive dock out and modding that spot for an extra 120mm exhaust fan that exhausts out the bottom of the case would help exhaust out that hot air coming in from the front radiator? Would this disrupt the intake flow from the front to the rest of the case in any way?


Also, don't be afraid to turn some fans around. Positive pressure is a good thing, so it wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing to turn your top fans down and have the rear fan being the only exhaust. This would keep dust out of the chassis (which i would imagine is an issue with that mesh side panel) and would get more cold air going in. Hot air may rise, but that isn't a physical principle that a pair of fan's pointed down would be concerned about.

Edit: quoted the wrong person... as in the icon: derp


----------



## skins4thewin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Also, don't be afraid to turn some fans around. Positive pressure is a good thing, so it wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing to turn your top fans down and have the rear fan being the only exhaust. This would keep dust out of the chassis (which i would imagine is an issue with that mesh side panel) and would get more cold air going in. Hot air may rise, but that isn't a physical principle that a pair of fan's pointed down would be concerned about.
> Edit: quoted the wrong person... as in the icon: derp


Maybe... there are so many different configs that can be done, I just cannot for the life of me decide whats best! There are so many differing opinions, it is really difficult to know which one REALLY is the best. I am still curious how modding and adding an extra 120mm fan near where that bottom HDD rack is would help if I just used the front as an intake as intended, with the H50 mounted there...


----------



## FendahFlex

content on the next page...

*****edited sorry for the double post****


----------



## FendahFlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shorty00735*
> 
> Here's my Vulcan:


Nice mod on that corsair cooler.. though isn't it bad to mix metals like that copper (barbs) and Aluminum Radiator?


----------



## bennyboy

A couple of pics of my build:

Code:



Code:


ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen/3
i5 2500k @ 4.6
16GB Corsair Red Vengeance
GTX 560Ti 448 Core 1280MB
Corsair H80 Cooler (it fits fine with hardly any tension)
OCZ 700W Stealth Xstream
120GB OCZ Agilty3 SSD
750GB HDD

A few loose wires still... hope to hide them away soon










I have mounted an iphone dock inside the top of the case. It's connected to USB 3.0 (for fast charging) and the line-out - line-in is connected so I can have the sound blast through my Soundsticks:










Still need to neaten it up a bit.

Will take some better pics when I feel it's 100% up to scratch! ;-)


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skins4thewin*
> 
> I just purchased one from Newegg myself, but im kind of struggling to find the perfect CPU Cooler for it. Ive been reading things about ppl saying that most liquid CPU Coolers wont fit right with it, unless you get the Corsair H50 which can be mounted in the intake spot in the front.


See the above post, he/she shows how their WC is setup.

If you're looking for a non-WC solution, I highly recommend the Enermax ETD-T60-TB. I use it in my sig rig, and also wrote a review of it here on OCN








http://www.overclock.net/users/244653/reviews


----------



## bennyboy

It's been troubling me for a while now so I thought I'd ask here. What would be *your* preferred fan setup for the best airflow?

At the moment the H80 is sucking air into the case, the top fans are blowing air out and I have a 200mm fan on the side blowing air in..... I'm not sure about the 200mm fan as it's essentially blowing the GPU exhaust back to the card. Do you think I should reverse it? I also hope to get a 92mm fan for the back and a decent fan controller when I've got the money.


----------



## shorty00735

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1366876*
> 
> @shorty00735
> nice build there, did you customize that corsair liquid cooler?


Thanks! I added new tubes and a micro reservoir to the H60. My idle temps are now 10c cooler.


----------



## shorty00735

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FendahFlex*
> 
> Nice mod on that corsair cooler.. though isn't it bad to mix metals like that copper (barbs) and Aluminum Radiator?


Thanks! The barbs are made of brass. I picked them up at Lowes.


----------



## FendahFlex

@Benny, im no guru when it comes to this, ill just to try to give you some inputs regarding the 200mm side fans, since vulcans are not that wide and the gap between GPU and the side fans are very short, i think i will best benefit from exhaust config.









bottomline, fan orientation on the side panel really depends on how wide your chassis are.








anyway, just monitor your temps and try both intake or exhaust config, from there on, choose the one that gives you better temps.

cheers


----------



## Rushua

I use front fan to pull in, side fan to blow on to CPU/GPU, two top ones and back one to extract air. I don't think there is really a right way to do it in this case, it's really well ventilated, I got a phenom x4 965 OC to 3.8GHz and I have never been able to get my CPU too go over 51C (on stock cooler). One idea is to do what a friend of mine has done and instead if mounting a 200mm side fan, he adapted it at fitted 4 120mm side fans..


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So at first I tried to go with the "Little Dog," for my Vulcan build, but it just didn't have enough power and didn't want to be there:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I ended up stepping up to "Big Dog" and everything is running much smoother. I am hitting a solid 200+ fps in BF3 @ 2560x1600 and the machine also folds like CRAZY!!!


That's funny.

This is getting added to my must have list

oh yeah I want the computer case too!!!!!! it's all kinds of Sexay!


----------



## AceRuckus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barfastic*
> 
> 
> NIK-4509 by barfastic, on Flickr


Was wondering if you just dremeled off the 5.25 bays and the bays under it? I wanna run an H100 in the front rather than the top.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRuckus*
> 
> Was wondering if you just dremeled off the 5.25 bays and the bays under it? I wanna run an H100 in the front rather than the top.


I own a few NZXT case however I don't own a vulcan yet but i'm pretty sure you it's just rivets. You drill them out and you should be able to take bays out. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## AceRuckus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I own a few NZXT case however I don't own a vulcan yet but i'm pretty sure you it's just rivets. You drill them out and you should be able to take bays out. Correct me if i'm wrong.


Drill them out as in with a drill bit?


----------



## Cloudpost

^ yes with a drill bit

On another note. How large of an air cooler will fit the vulcan. Looking at maybe a top flowing down cooler. not going to use the 200mm fan


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> ^ yes with a drill bit
> On another note. How large of an air cooler will fit the vulcan. Looking at maybe a top flowing down cooler. not going to use the 200mm fan


http://www.overclock.net/products/enermax-etd-t60-t-b-silence/reviews/4946
^-Did a review of the Enermax ETD-T60 T.B. Silence cooler, currently being used in my NZXT Vulcan sig rig

You will still have clearance for the top 2x 120mm fans too


----------



## rievhardt

has anyone tried fitting Deepcool Killer Whale on the Vulcan?
does it have any issues with the sidepanel or the top fans?
http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/Product/KILLER_WHALE/


----------



## Jasonerichall

Howdy all!

New to the forum but have been reading this one for some time. I plan on getting a Vulcan sometime soon because I love the design alot and been reading some good reviews. I want to know if anyone has looked into it or has done a mod so the vulcan can accept a full size atx mother board? I love the idea of the micro atx but would also like the ability to have a more full featured mother board. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Rushua

It just wouldn't fit there isnt the room, if you were trying to look for a board with 2 PCI 2.0 slots for 2 graphics cards you would need to go with an republic of gamer board, or failing that i know there is a MATX MSI motherboard out there that has lots of slots. Do not go for this case you you want to put a billion diffrent things inside, take my build for example i have a ATI Radeon 6970 in mine and a PCIe Wlan card and only have one back slot left. Go for this case if you want a small, compact PC that can pack power, but is limited by space.


----------



## Rushua

Btw guys, started modding my case, i replaced the dust filter and added some green down the sides. Going to at some point put some green cold cathode lights into my system and replace the front case lights with green LED's as well. Thoughts so far?


----------



## sealcouch

I have 2 led fans and both of those are hooked to the LED button. How do I hook up more leds? I want to hook up the front led and an extra nzxt 120 mm led fan.


----------



## Jasonerichall

Thanks for your input! I still want a compact case (this one for certain) Just wondering what others have done. I think ASUS make a Matx board that will fit my needs. I've done some custome cases befor and i'll post some pics soon of those. Also nice work on your case Rushua! Also how easy was it to take the stock orange LED's out of the front and replace with your own? Easy access? Thanks again!


----------



## Rushua

Well this case is compact, although this is my first build I think it's fair to day this is one of the best MicroATX cases out there. Remember you can fit a full sized ATX power supply which is useful.



But like I have said, the expansion is limited



The LED's can be changed quite easily, I think it's a case of unscrewing this clear plastic panel and a simple cutting and re-soldering job. Although I am tempted to just buy a 8" cold cathode green light and just fit it alongside the clear plastic.


----------



## Rushua

No that cooler is too high there is no way you would get the top panel back on, i think the very limit is around 130mm, saying that a friend of mine has the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CPU Cooler and they still had to remove the very top metal fin in order for it to fit. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rushua

@Sealcouch: The fans don't draw their power from the back button, when it is pushed in it simply connects the LED's in the fan to the power, so if you were to cut the 2 pin connector (NOT the one that goes to a fan controller, the one that goes to the back panel button) and connect the wires the fan would light up. Strip it, twist the ends together and cover them with electrical tape. Hope this helps.


----------



## sealcouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushua*
> 
> @Sealcouch: The fans don't draw their power from the back button, when it is pushed in it simply connects the LED's in the fan to the power, so if you were to cut the 2 pin connector (NOT the one that goes to a fan controller, the one that goes to the back panel button) and connect the wires the fan would light up. Strip it, twist the ends together and cover them with electrical tape. Hope this helps.


Thanks a ton! I'm gonna try that when I get home. I will post an update when I get to try it.


----------



## Thrall

I'd recommend just sticking a staple in the end of that connector and putting a piece of tape to hold it in. That way it stays lit but gives you the easy ability to go back to using that dedicated button later on.


----------



## Rushua

don't use a staple! they will not handle the current and will be a very unstable solution, i would reccomend finding a small bit of wire and using that instead.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushua*
> 
> don't use a staple! they will not handle the current and will be a very unstable solution, i would reccomend finding a small bit of wire and using that instead.


Hmm, well it worked well for me, although I'm not electrical engineer. As far as I know, doesn't this wire just provide power for like 10, 20 mW LEDs? The wires that NZXT uses for this line aren't exactly thick either.


----------



## Rushua

Well when your working with a PC that could be worth thousands i wouldnt take any chances, but if its worked for you then fair enough, and no the wires arn't thick. I got one of the vulcans with a broken fan controller that put too much current through the fan controller and not only caught fire but fried the motherboard. I have read back through some one the forum and it seems others have experianced the same problem







, luckly i still had my 29 day accidental damage insurance so i got it all replaced free except the case (because i thought the case won't ever break so why insure it...Irony







)


----------



## Thrall

Well, I tore my system apart, painted it, and added a third fan to my Antec 920. I used 3 cans of Krylon Fusion paint for the case and it took a few hours. As for the water cooler, I bought a 3" #6-32 screws and trimmed them to about 2.4". I screwed these through the first fan (in-between the front of the case's bezel and the body), the second fan (visible), and into the radiator. Below are a few pics, but I'll include a link at the very bottom of the page for all of them.


----------



## rievhardt

@Thrall
looks great! but what's the orange thing next to the PSU for?

3" #6-32 screws <-would these screws fit at the TOP fans? as I've been searching for screws that would fit on it...

and to all...
does anyone have measurements of the width and length for the CPU clearance?
the site only indicates the height...

as I'm planning to buy this HSF soon...
http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/Product/KILLER_WHALE/
154.5(L) X 143(W) X143.5(H) mm


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @Thrall
> looks great! but what's the orange thing next to the PSU for?
> 3" #6-32 screws <-would these screws fit at the TOP fans? as I've been searching for screws that would fit on it...
> 
> and to all...
> does anyone have measurements of the width and length for the CPU clearance?
> the site only indicates the height...
> as I'm planning to buy this HSF soon...
> http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/Product/KILLER_WHALE/
> 154.5(L) X 143(W) X143.5(H) mm


The orange thing is a fan filter. I thought that I'd be able to fit a 140mm fan at the bottom like I previously had, but the radiator prevents me from doing that anymore. If I find a good, thin, 140mm fan I might try and stick it in there.

Are you looking for screws that screw into fans rather than these which go through them and screw into the rad? If so, I don't know the specs of them but if you search ebay for "computer fan screw" you'll find a bunch.

I don't know about the cpu cooler though, but the chances of it fitting would be greater if you use a thinner fan than the stock 48mm thick one.


----------



## Rushua

@Thrall nice job on your case! how did you paint it? any advice because i would love to be able to do that.


----------



## Thrall

I used 3 cans of Krylon Fusion paint, blue painters tape, and paper. I painting and cleaning the surfaces wasn't hard, but it took a while to get the part taped up so that there would be clean edges.


----------



## DaToast

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*






I really like the colors on this case. There is a lot of small details that you did and it really shows.


----------



## Thrall

Thank you!


----------



## Je2ter

hey i will be putting in a h80 in within the next 24 hours pics will be up with a good shot this time ( will be doing some tidy-up on it also )


----------



## Je2ter

From what i know now, there a number of closed loop water cpu cool brands now.
These are the ones that i know of (links also)
and i think asetek makes them all.http://www.asetek.com/oem-customers/do-it-yourself.html
So shop around and see what ones fit
Most of us have corsair or antec ones but the others may be worth a shot.

Corsairhttp://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooling-kits/hydro-series-water-cooling-cpu-cooler.html
Antec http://www.antec.com/product.php?Per=17
Zalmanhttp://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=477
Thermaltake http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Products.aspx?C=1444
CoolIl http://www.coolitsystems.com/

Thanks for reading and looking

Je2ter


----------



## rievhardt

@Thrall
ok thanks, I measured it and it measured 5 1/2 inch (and a couple of lines more to squeeze in...don't know how to read it) converted and it's 140mm...
can fit if I would use slim fans...not really sure if I can squeeze the remaining 3mm with that couple of lines left...

another Question: how are you able to fit the HDD at the drive bay that's below the ODD bay?
I tried it but my HDD can't fit there...

I somehow want to eliminate that HDD cage...

@Je2ter
nice share on closed loop water cooling


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> another Question: how are you able to fit the HDD at the drive bay that's below the ODD bay?
> I tried it but my HDD can't fit there...
> I somehow want to eliminate that HDD cage...


The hard drive just fit right in there. It's definitely a tight fit, but once you wiggle it in there you can get the screw holes to line up. The only problem is that the ssd tray that I have bumped up against the 200mm fan, so I had to leave it unfastened and pushed into the bay a little more.


----------



## obogobo

Hey everyone I just got my Vulcan and am pretty excited to start modding it! I was hoping someone could give me some pointers on painting, I've removed all the metal grates and am going to attempt to paint them white. Hopefully it will end up looking something like this (pardon my hasty Photoshop):

Do I want to use spray paint? Glossy, Eggshell, Matte? I'm totally new to this, any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obogobo*
> 
> Hey everyone I just got my Vulcan and am pretty excited to start modding it! I was hoping someone could give me some pointers on painting, I've removed all the metal grates and am going to attempt to paint them white.
> Do I want to use spray paint? Glossy, Eggshell, Matte? I'm totally new to this, any advice would be greatly appreciated


I just cleaned the surfaces off with a paper towel and some rubbing alcohol and then spray painted them. For the mesh I recommend painting it from 4 different angles (top, bottom, left, and right) since the mesh is a 3D surface. As for the finish, I think that's all up to you. The case is originally matte I believe, so a matte white paint might match the finish better.


----------



## VulcanManiac

Saw this case and just had to have one... man this thing is huge!

Planning to start a "case up" (letting the case constrain/drive most of the requirements) air cooled build and anticipate using a Maximus V Gene.

Anyone ever fit a AXP-140RT with a Maximus V in this case?

Any problems fitting that cooler in (clearing the 200mm and case)? Clearing ram?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obogobo*
> 
> Hey everyone I just got my Vulcan and am pretty excited to start modding it! I was hoping someone could give me some pointers on painting, I've removed all the metal grates and am going to attempt to paint them white. Hopefully it will end up looking something like this (pardon my hasty Photoshop):
> 
> Do I want to use spray paint? Glossy, Eggshell, Matte? I'm totally new to this, any advice would be greatly appreciated


this looks sooooo sick!!!!!!! i may bogart your design and do it for myself


----------



## Rushua

I have now finished modding my NZXT Vulcan, and if you don't guess straight away I am a bit of a razer fan boy and so choose to mod my case with a green "viper" green.



More pics below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rievhardt

Looks really good! I like Green too!

btw how are you able to light up the LED TOP fans and the led line (just below the HDD activity led)


----------



## Rushua

I hacked and slashed at the orange LED's at the front of the case and fitted 2 green 4" cold cathode lights lnstead and cut out some plastic so they could shine through effectivly, was really easy and simple, used a pen knife saw and a screwdriver. Then i put black tape down the right and left side of the 4" cold cathodes so the light didnt shine out of the side of the case (it looked really crappy without the black tape, you will know what i mean if you were to do this) then for the inside of the case i mounted a 12" cold cathode at the top of the case, it does go into the 5.25" drive bay a little bit, but this wasnt a problem for me, but if you only had the normal clearnace (ie the 5.25" bay had no room) then go for another 2 4" cold cathodes. I managed to hide the boxes that all the wires connect to by attatching them to the side of the 3.25" bays on the inside of the case, you cannot see them easily and i think its the best way to hide all the wires.


----------



## AbsoluteJoe

I'm a 64 year old newbe to the forum. Here is my first Vulcan mod - hope someone likes it----

The NZXT Vulcan has one issue in common with many other cases - the reset button is too close to the power button, inviting a reset crash instead of graceful power button shutdown:


Another problem is that the case fan LED on/off switch is on the back and in a bad spot if you want to install a radiator, so I removed it:


Now its time for a mod to relocate the reset button and replace it with the LED on/off switch.
Note the blob of hot glue holding the Reset switch:


Carefully remove the blob of hot glue from the reset switch with a tool of your choice:


Now remove the reset switch a push it aside (to be relocated later):


Now pop in the LED on/off switch (previously removed from it's back mount bracket):
[/URL

As the front panel is replaced, the fan connector leads should drop into the upper drive bay,
then be connected to the fans. You can now switch the case LEDs on/off from the front panel.

For now, I just left the reset switch inside of the front panel cavity. I plan to drill a small hole above the NZXT logo on the front panel and mount the reset switch behind it with some hot glue .This will allow somewhat hidden, front panel access to the reset switch.

Happy Modding....


----------



## VulcanManiac

Very nice!


----------



## VulcanManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushua*
> 
> I hacked and slashed at the orange LED's at the front of the case and fitted 2 green 4" cold cathode lights lnstead and cut out some plastic so they could shine through effectivly, was really easy and simple, used a pen knife saw and a screwdriver. Then i put black tape down the right and left side of the 4" cold cathodes so the light didnt shine out of the side of the case (it looked really crappy without the black tape, you will know what i mean if you were to do this) then for the inside of the case i mounted a 12" cold cathode at the top of the case, it does go into the 5.25" drive bay a little bit, but this wasnt a problem for me, but if you only had the normal clearnace (ie the 5.25" bay had no room) then go for another 2 4" cold cathodes. I managed to hide the boxes that all the wires connect to by attatching them to the side of the 3.25" bays on the inside of the case, you cannot see them easily and i think its the best way to hide all the wires.


Very nice job!


----------



## Thrall

Rushua, I like the subtle look of the painted foam in the front fan grille.


----------



## Rushua

its not painted its some bright green polyester foam i got off ebay for like £1, its breathable as well, not as good as the origional dust cover but it still allows for pretty good air flow.


----------



## the petes

Rushua, dont like running in dual channel eh?


----------



## Rushua

@the petes, mb doesnt work like that, odd i know, but the manual clearly states the channels should be how i have them now as opposed to the norm. I didnt even realise untill i read the manual months later.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushua*
> 
> @the petes, mb doesnt work like that, odd i know, but the manual clearly states the channels should be how i have them now as opposed to the norm. I didnt even realise untill i read the manual months later.


what board is it? M4A88TD-M?


----------



## mingqi53

Hey guys, I'm selling my 200mm white Star Wars Galactic Empire fan grill that was custom made by Dwood here on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277091/200mm-star-wars-galactic-empire-fan-grill-white
^-was designed specifically for my NZXT Vulcan's 200mm side panel mounts


----------



## allester09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Why do they look almost exactly the same?


^^, actually he sold his case to me XD


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey I have this case and would you guys be able to tell me which is the best 200mm fan that would fit the side of the case?
I think its time I need to improve the cooling of my PC a bit more...


----------



## tdbone1

why has no one taken out the cage and put an h100 or other 240mm radiator?

i started to do mine awhile back a cnpx10xtreme for a bit then i got an h70 but i took out that cage just for the h100 which i never got.

heres a pic to look at so you can see it can be done.
i just drilled out the pop rivets (or broke them off w/e) and when i went to resell it i just put small screws with nuts back on.

cant even tell it was ever done.



do a google search for "vulcan h100" and then click "images" and look through and you wont see any h100's in the front of the case but only on the TOP.

so you seen my idea first







(here)


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals*
> 
> Hey I have this case and would you guys be able to tell me which is the best 200mm fan that would fit the side of the case?
> I think its time I need to improve the cooling of my PC a bit more...


The easiest ones to put in are NZXT's since the fan mounts are actually something closer to 192mm rather than 200mm. I like the airflow that NZXT's faster 200mm fan puts out, but it can be kind of loud at times and they have a short life-span. If you're looking for a quieter or longer lasting solution, I hear that Antec's big-boy fan fits perfectly up with the Vulcan's holes. Beyond that you could try and zip tie any other size fan in there.


----------



## tracingspirals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> The easiest ones to put in are NZXT's since the fan mounts are actually something closer to 192mm rather than 200mm. I like the airflow that NZXT's faster 200mm fan puts out, but it can be kind of loud at times and they have a short life-span. If you're looking for a quieter or longer lasting solution, I hear that Antec's big-boy fan fits perfectly up with the Vulcan's holes. Beyond that you could try and zip tie any other size fan in there.


Thanks for the reply. The Antec fan looks good. I don't like the ugly white NZXT fan. I'll look into fitting that fan to my case.
Would there be any problem with the fan touching the graphics card? There doesn't seem to be a lot of space between the side panel and the graphics card.


----------



## Thrall

There's plenty of room between gpu and the fan. However, the fan width directly takes away from the max height of the cpu cooler. Since it's a sleeve bearing fan, it's easy enough to take it apart, paint the fan, and put it back together like I did.


----------



## WALSRU

Just put together my bro's build last night in a Vulcan case. Didn't go quite according to plan.

1) Should've went semi-modular, these wires are everywhere

2) CM Hyper 612 is just TOO BIG for this case. We had to either cut the case door or move the gpu to the second pcie slot

Pictures incoming when I upload them tomorrow


----------



## rievhardt

Quote:


> 1) Should've went semi-modular, these wires are everywhere


mines non modular, I'm using FSP AURUM 600W... with a bit of patience you can tuck those cables at the back. some of the cables should be tucked at the sides for them to fit and to be able to close back panel...1 cable is tucked neatly below my HDD.


----------



## WALSRU

Microcenter was having a sale on this one:

PC Power & Cooling 750w

So we've got extra PCI cables, extra molex, and extra sata to stuff somewhere. We might be able to get them back there. Does that bulge on the back panel handle thicker wires pretty well?


----------



## OnYourMark

I'm working on new project, Project R&B.
Can I join? or you need my ID photo?


----------



## WALSRU

Cooler Master Hyper 612 . . . almost too big:



















Live and learn I guess.


----------



## OnYourMark

Introducing my PROJECT R&B (Red and Black)


CPU: i5-3570K
Memory: G.Skill Trident X 2400 (on this photo but actually it's barely compatible w/ 3570K, only work w/ Malaysia made, but Costa Rica. Be careful!)
SSD: m4 128GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TBx2 raid0


MB: Maximus V Gene

Trident X was RMA and switched to this

G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 4x8GB


PSU: Antec High Current Gamer 750W


VGA: HIS HD7870 IceQ H787Q2G2M

Water Cooling

Pump + CPU block: Apogee Drive Ⅱ


Radiator: HW GTS120 Ferrari Red, XSPC EX240 Multiport

NB/SB and Mosfet block: MIPS Maximus IV Gene-z Limited Edition set

VGA block: EK-FC7870

Reservoir: Koolance TNK-501


And of course
Case: NZXT Vulcan


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnYourMark*
> 
> Introducing my PROJECT R&B (Red and Black)
> 
> CPU: i5-3570K
> Memory: G.Skill Trident X 2400 (on this photo but actually it's barely compatible w/ 3570K, only work w/ Malaysia made, but Costa Rica. Be careful!)
> SSD: m4 128GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TBx2 raid0
> 
> MB: Maximus V Gene
> Trident X was RMA and switched to this
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 4x8GB
> 
> PSU: Antec High Current Gamer 750W
> 
> VGA: HIS HD7870 IceQ H787Q2G2M
> Water Cooling
> 
> Pump + CPU block: Apogee Drive Ⅱ
> 
> 
> Radiator: HW GTS120 Ferrari Red, XSPC EX240 Multiport
> 
> NB/SB and Mosfet block: MIPS Maximus IV Gene-z Limited Edition set
> 
> VGA block: EK-FC7870
> 
> Reservoir: Koolance TNK-501
> 
> And of course
> Case: NZXT Vulcan


this build looks SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how come you had to RMA the Trident RAM?


----------



## OnYourMark

>the petes
Thanx bro! That word is the most honorable for me!

G.Skill recommends 3570K and 3770K for Trident X
BUT 3570K is not really compatible.
You can check Newegg reviews. I'm one of the reviewers.
This Trident X series have so many compatibility issues.
If you have luck Malaysia made 3570K might work w/ Trident X.
In my case, my 3570K (Costa Rica) doesn't even post BIOS.

BUT one good news.
This is after Apogee Drive Ⅱ and Ripjaws installation.

The gap is about less than 1/8" or so.
So, Trident X does not even fit anyways. lol

Update
I'll place EX240 on the top of the case, So I'm worried about dust.
I was supposed to recycle BP 240 Radguard but

Not only the size problem
because of multiport plugs

I can't even screw it down. lol

So, I made it.

Do you guys like it?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnYourMark*
> 
> >the petes
> Thanx bro! That word is the most honorable for me!
> G.Skill recommends 3570K and 3770K for Trident X
> BUT 3570K is not really compatible.
> You can check Newegg reviews. I'm one of the reviewers.
> This Trident X series have so many compatibility issues.
> If you have luck Malaysia made 3570K might work w/ Trident X.
> In my case, my 3570K (Costa Rica) doesn't even post BIOS.
> BUT one good news.
> This is after Apogee Drive Ⅱ and Ripjaws installation.
> 
> The gap is about less than 1/8" or so.
> So, Trident X does not even fit anyways. lol
> Update
> I'll place EX240 on the top of the case, So I'm worried about dust.
> I was supposed to recycle BP 240 Radguard but
> 
> Not only the size problem
> because of multiport plugs
> 
> I can't even screw it down. lol
> So, I made it.
> 
> Do you guys like it?


im digging the Di-Noc carbon on the rad grill. very nice







. keep em coming!

EDIT: i read the reviews on newegg and found that whole mess to be quite strange and yet informative. G.Skill should be more informative by stating that at those speeds, the majority of i5 cpus are not compatible. they should state that i7 cpus are rated for use with those speeds and newegg should probably update their page to reflect that!

though this is the first i have read about the issue. there may be threads and barking dogs all over the net.


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys check out my build log


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Hey guys check out my build log


do you have the link?


----------



## AceRuckus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> why has no one taken out the cage and put an h100 or other 240mm radiator?
> i started to do mine awhile back a cnpx10xtreme for a bit then i got an h70 but i took out that cage just for the h100 which i never got.
> heres a pic to look at so you can see it can be done.
> i just drilled out the pop rivets (or broke them off w/e) and when i went to resell it i just put small screws with nuts back on.
> cant even tell it was ever done.
> 
> do a google search for "vulcan h100" and then click "images" and look through and you wont see any h100's in the front of the case but only on the TOP.
> so you seen my idea first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (here)


Can the H100 reach the cpu if mounted from the front? I was actually gonna go with this route rather run a custom loop.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> do you have the link?


Sorry about that. I was on my iPad. Thought I copied it into here. But here is the link









http://www.overclock.net/t/1257212/build-log-nzxt-vulcan-watercooled/0_40


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Sorry about that. I was on my iPad. Thought I copied it into here. But here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1257212/build-log-nzxt-vulcan-watercooled/0_40


wow that guy took it down to the metal flipped upside down and turned it inside out.

nice work!

as for the question to the guy above this quote.
I think it can reach.
the way I took the cage out was a lot easier then the guy in this quote here (he did it to the extreme)

my way didn't take long at all and I could put the cage back in (like I did) if you don't like it or decide to sell it (again like I did)

I had an h70 in the bottom of my case at one time and it reached with no problem so I don't see why the h100 wouldn't.


----------



## GLENKOMA

i've finally finished my build...for now at least.


----------



## OnYourMark

I'm still waiting for looooooots of stuff, especially 7870 backplate coming from UK.
It should arrive in this week or so.

some updates

I chose this PSU only for the color scheme.

I've decided not to mod PSU this time but this PSU is w/o modular.

HA HA, what I'm supposed to do!

AAAAAAAAAAAAND

Extension sleeve just done.
HA HA, what I'm supposed to do!

I'm pretty excited how I'm gonna put them all together in this small case.


I'll only use GC-Extreme for this build.


Front GTS120 push-pull Cougar CF-V12HB


Top EX240 push Cougar CF-V12HPB (change to 3pin header)
All controlled by VULCAN's original fan controller.

Anyway, Can I keep posting in this thread?
I better move to different thread? or make new thread? like audioholic does.
I'm not sure 'cause I'm newbie here.
If I keep posting here, it's gonna be too many posts and pictures I guess.


----------



## audioholic

Make your own build log...its a lot easier and then when you are done just copy the link.


----------



## chandotjoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnYourMark*
> 
> I'm still waiting for looooooots of stuff, especially 7870 backplate coming from UK.
> It should arrive in this week or so.
> some updates
> I chose this PSU only for the color scheme.
> 
> I've decided not to mod PSU this time but this PSU is w/o modular.
> 
> HA HA, what I'm supposed to do!
> AAAAAAAAAAAAND
> 
> Extension sleeve just done.
> HA HA, what I'm supposed to do!
> I'm pretty excited how I'm gonna put them all together in this small case.
> 
> I'll only use GC-Extreme for this build.
> 
> Front GTS120 push-pull Cougar CF-V12HB
> 
> 
> Top EX240 push Cougar CF-V12HPB (change to 3pin header)
> All controlled by VULCAN's original fan controller.
> Anyway, Can I keep posting in this thread?
> I better move to different thread? or make new thread? like audioholic does.
> I'm not sure 'cause I'm newbie here.
> If I keep posting here, it's gonna be too many posts and pictures I guess.


Can't wait to see what it looks like inside your case after you complete sleev'd it!


----------



## tdbone1

wont that fan in front of the case (where the front assy clips on interfere?


----------



## OnYourMark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> wont that fan in front of the case (where the front assy clips on interfere?


you mean fan itself? or how I assemble?
I always use plumbing rubber gasket and finishing washer for bolt length adjustment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chandotjoseph*
> 
> Can't wait to see what it looks like inside your case after you complete sleev'd it!


Thank you!!! I'll do my best!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Make your own build log...its a lot easier and then when you are done just copy the link.


THANX!! I'll make own build log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1284166/build-log-project-r-b-water-cooling-high-end-matx-mod#post_17748132

SEE YA AAAAAAALLLLLL SOOON!!!


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys
Did my side panel yesterday and I accidentally took it right up to the rails...is there a way I can still attach the window?


----------



## ePoot

Fun browsing all your Vulcans. My turn to share


----------



## Lost-boi

Why drop your GPU to the secondary slot? Never made sense to me why people did that.


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys,
Found out something interesting today. The front bezel is able to hold 2x120 fans


----------



## ePoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*
> 
> Why drop your GPU to the secondary slot? Never made sense to me why people did that.


lol, because looking at it makes me want to save money for another 590


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ePoot*
> 
> Fun browsing all your Vulcans. My turn to share


Absolutely gorgeous, seconded on the gpu slot choice. I could understand if it was PCIe 3, but you've got a 590 on 8 lanes?

Anyway great attention to detail, you must have some ssds hidden behind the back panel or something.


----------



## ePoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous, seconded on the gpu slot choice. I could understand if it was PCIe 3, but you've got a 590 on 8 lanes?
> Anyway great attention to detail, you must have some ssds hidden behind the back panel or something.


Thanks







you're correct, there's one in the back. i'm so grateful for the size convenience of SSD's. Actually 8x is still plenty of bandwidth and there's barely any performance difference between 16x vs 8x.
Linus Tech Tips did a video on the matter, which I thought was interesting.


----------



## WALSRU

Very interesting video!

The last tests I read about PCI bandwidth showed a 5870 lose only 2% performance going down to x8. I assumed a dual gpu card would suffer almost double the loss due to bandwidth, GUESS NOT. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## mikeymac17

Mine arrived today, planning on my first real case mod! Going to be painting fan's, the mesh, and probably a stencil on the side mesh. Not sure as to what colors to do though. My mobo/gpu is blue, and my ram is red.(terrible color scheme)


----------



## OnYourMark

I came back!
Project just done.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1284166/build-log-project-r-b-water-cooling-high-end-matx-mod-complete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeymac17*
> 
> Mine arrived today, planning on my first real case mod! Going to be painting fan's, the mesh, and probably a stencil on the side mesh. Not sure as to what colors to do though. My mobo/gpu is blue, and my ram is red.(terrible color scheme)


After finish my project, I realize again that VULCAN is very wide customisable case.
Everything's up to you.
Have fun!


----------



## mingqi53

If any NZXT Vulcan owners plan on selling their case, please let me know, I'm in the market for another one


----------



## PRiiNCE

Hi,
I am planing to modify my case from next week


----------



## audioholic

Not completed just yet. Still need to get my sleeving done. And hopefully get some different fittings to make better connections.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Not completed just yet. Still need to get my sleeving done. And hopefully get some different fittings to make better connections.


that looks pretty sweet.
more pictures and or a build log please.


----------



## audioholic

Already got one








http://www.overclock.net/t/1257212/build-log-nzxt-vulcan-watercooled/0_40

Feel free to comment


----------



## stealthybox

awesome


----------



## Am3Y

Guys Asus Sabertooth z77 + corsair hx750 + corsair h60 will fit in this case? ?? PLZZ REPLY ASAP


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys Asus Sabertooth z77 + corsair hx750 + corsair h60 will fit in this case? ?? PLZZ REPLY ASAP


That's a ATX board. The Vulcan is a mATX case. Everything else will fit though:thumb:


----------



## Am3Y

In simple english everything will fit ?yes?no?


----------



## audioholic

No motherboard is wrong size


----------



## audioholic

If you want asus z77 you need a Maximus gene z board


----------



## funfortehfun

^Don't forget the P8Z77-M Pro...


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> ^Don't forget the P8Z77-M Pro...


That too


----------



## ePoot

Liking these cable extensions from BitFenix. Pretty challenging to pack it all in the back.


----------



## audioholic

Ugh guys bad news on my Vulcan build









I got a bad 670SC so I RMAd and they sent me a 670FTW well my design was basically setup around those components. So with the longer graphics card in the reservoir will no longer fit.
So until I figure out something i am just thinking of running an h100 to the front spot in push/pull.
It sucks all that custom work is pretty much gone to waste, and lots of money spent. But maybe someday I will figure out some other configuration.
I have one last hope that I can put the reservoir on the back panel and somehow make the bends work.
I am using Masterkleer tubing and it kinks so easily.

If you guys have any suggestions please share! I am desperate!


----------



## AphelX

*Project NZXT Rogue*
Started my initial NZXT vulcan case tied with an ROG mobo


----------



## AphelX

*Project NZXT Rogue*
Now the enclosure. Had a hard time fitting all the parts due to size. But success after a hard days work.


----------



## MANton93

Hello all!







First-time-ever poster here..

Hope its not too late to join the club! I've spent the past few months jumping into computer building. Took me a while to choose a case, but as soon as I saw some of the slick builds on this thread, I knew a Vulcan would be the perfect fit









All I'm waiting for now till my FIRST EVER BUILD is for NZXT to ship the case and PSU. They're SUPER slow, its been a week and a half and STILL processing!!
















Anyways, I'm stoked to get started


----------



## skumar

Hello ,your system is really looking good .


----------



## skumar

Hello ,your system is really looking good .


----------



## skumar

Hi everyone ,my new nzxt vulcan gaming system is now finally ready after a long wait. I really like this case very much because i have always prefer matx case and i think that this case is a good example of price/performance ratio.Anyway my system configuration is as follows:-









asus M4A88T-M mATX am3 board
amd phenom II X4 960T quad core cpu (unlocked to 6 cores)








Gskill 1333MHz 4gb ddr3 RAM
msi geforce gtx 560 1gb DDR5 GPU
corsair CX600 smps
WD caviar green 1TB HDD
NZXT Vulcan case
cooler master vortex plus cpu cooler
cooler master 120mm and 80mm blue led case fans

all the parts that i have used in my gaming rig represents a very great value for money .the price performance ratio of my system is very good .any future upgrade suggestion is welcome .


----------



## mingqi53

^--Very clean cable management! Well done, looking good


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Ugh guys bad news on my Vulcan build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bad 670SC so I RMAd and they sent me a 670FTW well my design was basically setup around those components. So with the longer graphics card in the reservoir will no longer fit.
> So until I figure out something i am just thinking of running an h100 to the front spot in push/pull.
> It sucks all that custom work is pretty much gone to waste, and lots of money spent. But maybe someday I will figure out some other configuration.
> I have one last hope that I can put the reservoir on the back panel and somehow make the bends work.
> I am using Masterkleer tubing and it kinks so easily.
> If you guys have any suggestions please share! I am desperate!


Could always try and sell the 670 FTW on OCN, and then use that money to buy a 670SC or even a previous gen card if you're willing


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Could always try and sell the 670 FTW on OCN, and then use that money to buy a 670SC or even a previous gen card if you're willing


I'd rather just stick with the FTW I have a plan to make it work


----------



## skumar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> ^--Very clean cable management! Well done, looking good


Thank you ,is there any need to change something in my rig .any recommended future upgrade


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumar*
> 
> Thank you ,is there any need to change something in my rig .any recommended future upgrade


It's a good all around build, but if you want increased performance consider adding a solid state drive as your primary/boot/important programs drive, and use your existing HDD as a secondary drive for storage


----------



## skumar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> It's a good all around build, but if you want increased performance consider adding a solid state drive as your primary/boot/important programs drive, and use your existing HDD as a secondary drive for storage


I also think so that a SSD would increase my overall system performance ,so in a couple of days i am going to buy a new SSD and 4gb RAM more for my system.how about corsair force series 3 60gb SSD.


----------



## audioholic

Well no more custom loop...and I am sorry for the crappy picture and the wiring job. I just wanted to get it up running and overclock








I would do push/pull but dont have enough fans


----------



## manching

Quote:


> I also think so that a SSD would increase my overall system performance ,so in a couple of days i am going to buy a new SSD and 4gb RAM more for my system.how about corsair force series 3 60gb SSD.


i will say go for 120gb up sir. if you can afford those 180gb then much better. btw, nice cable management. i would to see the back of the motherboard though.









@audioholic - wil the ODD fit on top of the radiator?


----------



## ghurkin

Hi guys new to the forums but found this forum through google. Could anyone please give me some insight into how they went about removing the hard drive bay?

The new motherboard I got has very inconveniently place it's 18-pin power socket right next to the hard drives so you physically can't do anything. I need to remove the hard drive bay and put it on the floor of the case as i've seen in some people's pictures here.

Thanks!


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghurkin*
> 
> Hi guys new to the forums but found this forum through google. Could anyone please give me some insight into how they went about removing the hard drive bay?
> The new motherboard I got has very inconveniently place it's 18-pin power socket right next to the hard drives so you physically can't do anything. I need to remove the hard drive bay and put it on the floor of the case as i've seen in some people's pictures here.
> Thanks!


Everything is just rivetted in. Just drill em out and youre good to go


----------



## skumar

very nice build actually ,good cable management .


----------



## skumar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ePoot*
> 
> Fun browsing all your Vulcans. My turn to share


nice build ,good high level components ,very good and bright lighting ,but where is the SSD or HDD in your system


----------



## obogobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Everything is just rivetted in. Just drill em out and youre good to go


Once your drill them out is there any way to get reassemble the drive bays? Just wondering before I go for it


----------



## ghurkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obogobo*
> 
> Once your drill them out is there any way to get reassemble the drive bays? Just wondering before I go for it


I'd like to know this also.

I've never been very good with power tools so decided to try my best with what i've got. Flipped hard drives upside down and bent the big power cable. Think i've broken it in the process. Or broke the fan control whilst rewiring it. When I play with the second dial the fan goes down to minimum then a second later shoots up to max speed on it's own. Looks like a power issue, no? Everything else works fine though.

That'll teach me to try and be tidy.


----------



## audioholic

You can use screws if you wanted to put them back in or just re rivet them


----------



## obogobo

Nice easy guide to rivets


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

hey vulcan fans and future owners! I just got in on a little deal! 20% off on some nzxt cases including the Vulcan.
also, why the hel am I not in the owners list? did the owner of the club die








Promo Code


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EMCNBHB237



EDIT: hehe I forgot to mention it was on Newegg.com LOL


----------



## aweDaniel

Hi guys I just registered, been lurking this thread for awhile after I got my Vulcan. Specs are in my rgibuilder.

I love seeing all the nice neat builds going on, unfortunately I have so much stuff in mine I cant make everything look quite as pretty. I have 3 hard drives (2 ssds), an optical drive, a huge video card, and an H50. I just got a drive bay adapter today so I mounted both SSD's in one bay so this is about as clean as its going to get with this mATX build.



I also just got the new NZXT Hue in earlier this week, here is a little video showing what it can do and what it looks like in a Vulcan Case. (sorry for the music in the video, I had a noisy background so i had to cover it up), I removed the small red led fan in the back today, and one of the top 120mm fans the LEDs are not switched, so I will do something about that, eventually.


----------



## ePoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ePoot*
> 
> Fun browsing all your Vulcans. My turn to share


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumar*
> 
> nice build ,good high level components ,very good and bright lighting ,but where is the SSD or HDD in your system


I updated some stuff since then:


I got a 256gb Crucial SSD in the back behind the motherboard and it's a real TIGHT fit back there with the cable extensions, LOL.


----------



## mingqi53

^--Dat red.

If any of you guys are looking for NZXT fans (black shroud, white blades), I'm selling a few here on OCN again:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300686/fs-ft-3x-120mm-nzxt-fans-black-shroud-white-blade-one-fan-has-orange-leds/0_40

Two fans are LED-less, one has the stock orange LEDs


----------



## aweDaniel

I went OCD on my wires again, still not super neat, but the front bottom is much much much better without any wires hiding there. I also decided to take off the 200mm Fan on the side, Im not convinced its really helping much since I have the H50, ill monitor the GPU temps and see if they change at all. I also unhooked the LEDs in the fans, so the HUE can do its thing without colors mixing.


----------



## aweDaniel

Ok talk about a fast mod, I did some looking around and saw some cases with plexiglass side panels, so I figured that cant be too hard. I went down to my local ACE with my side panel and they cut me out a piece on the spot. I came home, took off the mesh, and then used some clear mounting tape and stuck the panel on.



Now what do you think I can do about those holes? I haven't seen a way to cover them up yet but I'll keep looking.


----------



## rievhardt

@aweDaniel
I like the purple lighting...what did you use to do that? I havent seen purple in leds... only red, blue, white, green, orange...


----------



## aweDaniel

Thanks, that is the new NZXT hue, I can make it any color, check out the video on the previous page.


----------



## aweDaniel

I used some Automotive Pinstriping to cover up the holes. A huge roll of this stuff was only 5$ Ive seen much worse


----------



## obogobo

To all those who've successfully watercooled their Vulcan's: I'm looking for some advice! I have 2x Radeon 7970's that get very toasty, I can't leave my rig running on 100% GPU without an external fan continuously dissipating the hot air inside, otherwise it overheats and shuts off. If I were to waterblock the two cards and CPU, how many radiators should I get? Is 240mm enough?


----------



## stpatr3k

hi just an updated picture...



Rad is still push pull but I had a hard time fitting it and had to remove the FDD cage, hose is resting too much on the GPU so I strapped it in for the moment. Any suggestions?


----------



## Juggalo23451




----------



## Robilar

Does anyone happen to have a pic of an Antec Kuehler 920 in the front mount of an NZXT Vulcan. Just want to be sure the hoses are of sufficient length.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a pic of an Antec Kuehler 920 in the front mount of an NZXT Vulcan. Just want to be sure the hoses are of sufficient length.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals*
> 
> Finally managed to complete my PC build and I went ahead and tried fitting the Antec 920 again and somehow managed to make it work...just!!
> 
> It is fairly amazing how much you can squeeze in such a small case.
> 
> Check out some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mess in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me forever to clear the cable clutter and manage everything. Also took a long time to figure out the best way to set up the Antec cooler so that firstly it fits and secondly the pipes don't bump into and put pressure on the GPU or the RAM or any other components.
> 
> Still have a few niggles with the case. There is a buzzing/humming noise coming from the top area where the USB, headphone jacks and all are. If you plug in your headphones, you end up hearing the buzzing in your headphones which is quite annoying and so I've ended up using the audio from my monitor via the HDMI coming from the GPU. Also found out the eSATA port on the top doesn't work on my case... So this is what I'm not really happy about with the case. But its still a brilliant little case!!


----------



## audioholic

There is a place in the case to route that 8 pin in the back.....would look much nicer








This is just a test fit to see if I can do my h100 in push pull and mount my h80 on my 670







at the bottom of the case


----------



## Binkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Well, I tore my system apart, painted it, and added a third fan to my Antec 920. I used 3 cans of Krylon Fusion paint for the case and it took a few hours. As for the water cooler, I bought a 3" #6-32 screws and trimmed them to about 2.4". I screwed these through the first fan (in-between the front of the case's bezel and the body), the second fan (visible), and into the radiator. Below are a few pics, but I'll include a link at the very bottom of the page for all of them.


Hey Thrall,

Amazing paint job! I'm really thinking about painting my Vulcan with a similar colour design. I was wondering how did you get the orange so bright? Did you paint it with a white primer first or just apply the bright orange spray paint straight on the black?


----------



## Inelastic

I have a question for those who are using a cpu water cooler mounted in the bottom front of their case like I do. Do you have the radiator fans setup to suck the air into the case or push the air out?

Here's my setup so far. I still have some cable management to do, but I'm being lazy since it took so long to put the stuff in.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> I have a question for those who are using a cpu water cooler mounted in the bottom front of their case like I do. Do you have the radiator fans setup to suck the air into the case or push the air out?
> Here's my setup so far. I still have some cable management to do, but I'm being lazy since it took so long to put the stuff in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I woul put the top fans blowing in..and the front fans blowing out. This way the top fans kind of keep the motherboard a little cooler. I have this same question and I was thinking about this.


----------



## rievhardt

when you install the HSF? do you still remove the motherboard from the case? my HSF target is Noctua NHU12 SE2...or CM Hyper 212 EVO Turbo if the Noctua is out of stock...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I woul put the top fans blowing in..and the front fans blowing out. This way the top fans kind of keep the motherboard a little cooler. I have this same question and I was thinking about this.


Is that really necessary with a 200mm door fan intake mounted? I doubt there would be a need for the top fans to be intake with a massive door fan blowing air onto the motherboard and gpu. I had mine configured door intake, top and rear exhaust.


----------



## Nupol

Hello Guys,

Finished end of July 2012

Im just waiting for the release of the NZXT HUE in Europe.









Top and Front Fans are Blowing out. Each group is controllod by one Fan control.

Top = Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition

Front = Corsair AF120 Performance Edition

Every Fan has a Dust Filter

120GB SSD OCZ
500 GB HDD (soon with an External chassi to place a Cardreader in the 3,5" bay
NZXT HUE placed under the CD-Drive
i5 3570k @ 4GHz
ASRock Extreme 4-M
Corsair Venegance 1600
Antec 920 H2O
XFX HD 6950 @ Stock ( Shader Only wont work but its one of the early generations... ;( )

8GB Corsair Venegance 1600
SuperFlower Atlas 580W Modular


----------



## rievhardt

@Nupol

was your PSU modded? the connection cable looks cool with that red and blue light going on.
btw, what did you use for the dust filter for the fans? that's a great idea. any tips? I'd like to try it as well.


----------



## Nupol

Hi

I dont modded the PSU. it comes with the cables and the LED rings around the connection.

the dust filters are from Caseking.de 3,50 € each.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Staubschutz-Filter:::26_154.html?sort=price_asc


----------



## jigglywiggly

What is the best heatsink to put in here without modding? I am too lazy to drill holes, you know what I mean?

I have a 212+ in here, but 90c on load on oc'd 2600k. Any ideas?


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennyboy*
> 
> A couple of pics of my build:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen/3
> i5 2500k @ 4.6
> 16GB Corsair Red Vengeance
> GTX 560Ti 448 Core 1280MB
> Corsair H80 Cooler (it fits fine with hardly any tension)
> OCZ 700W Stealth Xstream
> 120GB OCZ Agilty3 SSD
> 750GB HDD
> 
> A few loose wires still... hope to hide them away soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mounted an iphone dock inside the top of the case. It's connected to USB 3.0 (for fast charging) and the line-out - line-in is connected so I can have the sound blast through my Soundsticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to neaten it up a bit.
> Will take some better pics when I feel it's 100% up to scratch! ;-)


why the heck would you put your pc on the grass?


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I woul put the top fans blowing in..and the front fans blowing out. This way the top fans kind of keep the motherboard a little cooler. I have this same question and I was thinking about this.


I was thinking about this. I was also thinking of ducting the air out of the side of the case and relying on the big side fan for the intake of the rest of the case. But that might create problems other than making it incredibly uncomfortable with a "heater" blowing right on me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is that really necessary with a 200mm door fan intake mounted? I doubt there would be a need for the top fans to be intake with a massive door fan blowing air onto the motherboard and gpu. I had mine configured door intake, top and rear exhaust.


That's how I have it right now. Front intake, side intake, and top exhaust. I don't have a rear fan yet, but that will also be exhaust. My mobo temps usually sit around the same as the cpu idle temps of 40 C day and 35 C night. I live in the desert where the temps hover around 100 F and I don't have a.c. What brought up this question for me is the gpu temp. On one particularly hot day, the gpu temp was at 80C with 80% fan. Most of the time I don't have problems. The easiest thing I could probably do is to put a house fan next to it on those occasions that I do game on really hot days.


----------



## audioholic

I missed the part about you using the 200mm. I decided to not use the 200mm as I have 9 fans in my case already...so my top 2x120 along with the 92 are blowing in over the mobo







rest is out


----------



## rievhardt

^ how are you able to put 9 fans on the Vulcan?! is that even possible?!


----------



## jigglywiggly

how do none of you know the biggest and best heatsink that fits in the vulcan lol?


----------



## rievhardt

Quote:


> how do none of you know the biggest and best heatsink that fins in the vulan?


the biggest HSF you can fit in there that I know is the Noctua C12...I have also talked to someone here that was able to fit a C14 in the Vulcan.
you must use a slim fan on top though...

CM V8 can also fit.

it likely depends on the mobo.

as for me, I'm deciding between CM Hyper 212 EVO Turbo and Noctua NH U12P SE2...


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> why the heck would you put your pc on the grass?


I'm sure he just wanted to photograph it.
Maybe he was modding in his yard?


----------



## Inelastic

I decided to try out that air ducting idea I had. I just took a piece of paper and taped it on the exhaust fan so it would channel all the air out of the mesh on the side panel. My gpu temp went from an average of 76 C to a high of 80 C to an average of 68 C with a high of 72 C while gaming (other temps were the same). If I were to do this, I would cut a hole in the bottom and duct the air down. Then, I would make a plate that fits on the bottom to duct it out the side of the case that's not open; away from me for the summer. I would also make that bottom plate reversible so I can duct the air toward me during the winter=P


Reversing the flow of just those fans might also work. Since most of the side of the case is open, I'm not too concerned about pressure. The air flow should be in the front, out the sides. But, not having that radiator heat blowing into the case does help with my gpu temp. Granted it was one test, but that large difference looks promising.


----------



## Lacko

Hi guys, I've just bought Vulcan 2 days ago and built my very first gaming rig. Well you can say that, because I used parts from my old Enermax Neo Phoenix ATX case parts that I had to build this small factor gaming rig. As soon as I saw Vulcan, I sad to myself why not. I'm also planing in future to have my own bussines making,repiring and selling this kind of products. Im posting some pics, kabel management is dissaster, but thats only because I plant to change them for ASRock Z77 Pro4-M , i5-2500k and new PSU. This case is amazing truly.

Here is Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 pro , I didnt wanted to trouble around CPU cooler to put it in another position, but I modified case to fit well, you wont even notice












My specs are:

And it goes all to the 4.0 Ghz stabile 24h on Prime .I was tryin 4.2 but it doesnt stay stabile that long . Keep in mind, I have H55-UD2H motherboard and its very old, but still powerfull.


Brand new Asus GTX 560 DirectCU old but still playin on High Battlefield 3 with average temps of a 50 C.


One more thing, does anyone here have expirience with Asrock Z77 Pro4? I read some reviews and I think Im gonna go for it.


----------



## skumar

hey lacko, why dont you opt for asus maximus v gene instead of asrock Z77 m-pro .i have just purchased this execellent board for my nzxt vulcan case. just waiting for cpu and gpu to come then i will post my new nzxt vulcan rog build.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I just ordered one of these cases. Is it easy to remove the HDD cage on the bottom and the extra HDD cages below the 5.25" DVD bay area's? I don't need it and I want my Radiator hoses to have no blockage issues.


----------



## sackboyx

Hi guys (Sorry for my english







). Just finished building my first PC using a NZXT Vulcan. Everything went smoothly. Just had a question about the front LEDs.

I know i have to plug this cable to the switch on the back of the case to turn on/off the front orange LEDs. Due to cable management, I REALLY don't want to do this.
Is it possible to use a "jumper" or short the 2 wires so the LEDs remain turned on all the time?


----------



## rievhardt

any ideas how can I fit a 120mm fan at the back of the Vulcan? what do I need to use? without possibly the need to drill holes on it


----------



## Binkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> any ideas how can I fit a 120mm fan at the back of the Vulcan? what do I need to use? without possibly the need to drill holes on it


Just a 80/92mm to 120mm fan adapter. Have a search in eBay there are a few available there.


----------



## rievhardt

^ok thanks


----------



## Lacko

Well I have the same issue.My front leds doesnt turn on. HDD led is blinking , but no sign of front leds, like they r dead. Any suggestion? maybe I made mistake by switchin that case molex 4 pin for front leds.Ive changed their position due to no contact, because there was only 2 pin molex. Thanks


----------



## Lacko

hey skumar, I dont need maximus , Asrock z77 is just fine for me with bandwidth it has. I would probably be pleased with that z77 and with what the mboard has to offer. Thanks for suggestion anyway.


----------



## J-ammer

First time PC builder here. Having trouble getting the brass standoffs for the MB installed in the NZXT vulcan case. Does anyone else have this problem or is this a user-error type of thing?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

My case came with a side panel (Without mesh) that had a decent amount of paint chipped off what should I do?


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> My case came with a side panel (Without mesh) that had a decent amount of paint chipped off what should I do?


Contact NZXT and ask them for a new side-panel.
They'll probably just ship one to you.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Contact NZXT and ask them for a new side-panel.
> They'll probably just ship one to you.


I contacted them 2 days ago - still no e-mail response.


----------



## Thrall

Hey Binkie,

I just used Krylon Fusion's Orange paint. It didn't require any priming and I just cleaned the surfaces with paint thinner before I painted them. It's still holding up pretty well, but it is pretty sensitive to be scratched.


----------



## Thrall

M3T, They've been really bad with getting back to me for the past few months. Just try emailing them again.


----------



## Thrall

They've been really bad with getting back to me for the past few months. Just try emailing them again.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lacko*
> 
> Well I have the same issue.My front leds doesnt turn on. HDD led is blinking , but no sign of front leds, like they r dead. Any suggestion? maybe I made mistake by switchin that case molex 4 pin for front leds.Ive changed their position due to no contact, because there was only 2 pin molex. Thanks


Make sure that you make sure that the wires are securely in the connector. The case is great for the money, but they really could have done a better job with the fan and led connectors. One of my fan plugs doesn't even work.


----------



## MANton93

Have you tried calling them? It took me two months to get a reply from the ten emails I sent for numerous shipping delays and screw-ups







It got to the point where I'd harangue them every day over the phone. Everything worked out, just not before college started...

Also, if you troll around these forums, you may be able to find a NZXT service rep. They're WAY more responsive than NZXT's actual CR.

Good luck!

-AK


----------



## MANton93

Heh, I've been so busy playing on my new rig I forgot half the reason I built it in the first place: to share it here!

I am so proud of what I've put together on my own! This is the most powerful computer I've ever used, I'm still shocked by my boot speeds (under ten seconds) I remember bragging about my Mac's twenty second time.. And I'm seeing great performance on my favorite games maxed out!

I'm going to start overclocking pretty soon, and would like to give 'er a paint job over Christmas. I'm thinking of a white and black scheme with the orange glow.

Anyways, here she is, my first-ever home-built computer!



Looks even better in the dark!





Before cable management...


And after!


Here's where they all went.


I'm a little peeved about the 8-pin mobo power cables just being there, along with that one fan power (the one that's plugged in directly to the left of the CPU, and crosses over my RAM). The only way I could get all five of my fans working was if two of them (the push-pull fans on my H60) were plugged into the mobo, and I could not for the life of me find a better place to route that one. Anyone have any clever ideas?

Also, what should I do with my GPU power cables? I feel they might be restricting airflow into my 660 ti.

Also, my temps aren't quite where I thought they'd be. My CPU's seeing 30 degrees C at idle, 60 at load. My GPU's seeing about 35 degrees idle, and 65-70 at load. That's the same as my three-year-old MacBook Pro. I know that this brand-new rig is much much more powerful, but I was hoping with the H60 and five fans to be seeing the CPU at twenty degree idle. Was this reasonable? I haven't started over clocking yet..

Thanks for any help, and I hope you like it!


----------



## rievhardt

@MANton93
grats! btw what' the blue and green 2 pc. LED on your case? the red one doesn't seem to have those...are those light coming from the mobo?
just a suggestion...the wires can fit nicely below the mobo hsf cutout...try to stuff them there to free up some room on the fan
about the gpu cables...perhaps they can go to the right instead of going under? I wished the manufacturer did something on the pin slots so it would be placed on the right instead of the middle...


----------



## hah4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @MANton93
> grats! btw what' the blue and green 2 pc. LED on your case? the red one doesn't seem to have those...are those light coming from the mobo?
> just a suggestion...the wires can fit nicely below the mobo hsf cutout...try to stuff them there to free up some room on the fan
> about the gpu cables...perhaps they can go to the right instead of going under? I wished the manufacturer did something on the pin slots so it would be placed on the right instead of the middle...


He using NZXT's new Hue it allows you to mix RGB colors to make over 100 colors


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> I'm currently interested for air cooling in Vulcan.
> Would Noctua NH-C14 fit in it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> If I remember correctly, both will fit but I think with the first one you will need to use "slim" 12.5mm fans for the top and with the later you may not be able to fit any.


A necro post to be sure... But, for future reference you can put a Noctua NH-C14 in your NZXT Vulcan.










It's a tight fit but you still have room for the 200mm side fan and the two top 120mm fans.


----------



## rievhardt

@twoofswords
that post of mine was kinda old but I appreciate the help








I cannot use the C14 because my mobo gpu slot is on the top slot bracket...
the gpu on the pic is on the second slot...
I decided to go with Noctua U12P SE2...though it's been out of stock in my country...
I might settle with Coolermaster 212 EVO..and change the fans to Aerocool Sharks.

but I'm still hoping for a restock on Noctua in my place...

probably going to buy this December


----------



## Stocking

Hey guys, I'm planning on getting an NZXT Vulcan (was hoping to order it today or tomorrow actually, so fastest as possible answers would be awesome..?) however I have an ATX board, and although I've heard it will fit, I'm not sure if it will fit along with my PSU and Zotac GTX 680.

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703027
Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131703&name=Intel-Motherboards

Thanks, like I said answers asap would be awesome, but I don't want to bug anyone either. (If this doesn't belong in here, please redirect me to where it does belong xD)


----------



## hah4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stocking*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on getting an NZXT Vulcan (was hoping to order it today or tomorrow actually, so fastest as possible answers would be awesome..?) however I have an ATX board, and although I've heard it will fit, I'm not sure if it will fit along with my PSU and Zotac GTX 680.
> PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703027
> Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131703&name=Intel-Motherboards
> Thanks, like I said answers asap would be awesome, but I don't want to bug anyone either. (If this doesn't belong in here, please redirect me to where it does belong xD)


Thats an ATX board, the NZXT Vulcan is an MATX case, unless you cut the motherboard or mod the case, I dont think it will fit, you can try but i would just sell the board to buy maybe a ASUS Maximus V Gene or the Asrock version, i have used them both, not in the vulcan, but in other builds they both work great! Also welcome to the site!


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I built mine a while ago, and I'm not done working on it yet. I'll have it painted next week, and hopefully I'll get a fan controller for it the following week.

Here are some pictures I took with my phone. The rest are on Photobucket.


----------



## stealthybox

That 200mm fan would be delicious with some white accents...


----------



## rievhardt

@Jaguarbamf
any tutorial how did you paint your fans red?
I like overall look paired with corsair af


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @Jaguarbamf
> any tutorial how did you paint your fans red?
> I like overall look paired with corsair af


best thing to do is take it apart and paint the housing or fan blade. make sure to keep the metal AND plastic C clip retainers in a safe place so you dont lose them. a fine needle nose plier will work but its best if you use a fine point tweeser . also, cover the parts that obviously shouldnt be painted with blue painters tape and DO NOT wipe the grease off of the blade shaft. other than that, you should be good to go.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @Jaguarbamf
> any tutorial how did you paint your fans red?
> I like overall look paired with corsair af


Pretty much what the petes said, but make sure to wipe the fan down first. If there's any dirt or grease, the paint won't stick in that area.
I really liked this tutorial; I watched it a few times before I painted mine.


----------



## Binkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Hey Binkie,
> I just used Krylon Fusion's Orange paint. It didn't require any priming and I just cleaned the surfaces with paint thinner before I painted them. It's still holding up pretty well, but it is pretty sensitive to be scratched.


Hey Thrall,

Thanks for the reply.

I'm planning on painting my Vulcan in a few weeks after my final exams. I'm thinking of going for a prime first and using a spray gun for the painting.

I'll be sure to post some pics up when it's all done!

Cheers.


----------



## Thrall

Hey guys, I've been thinking about using a CAD program and plastic printer to make a new top-plastic piece for the Vulcan that would let you either use either a 120mm rad (i.e. Corsair H80) and the stock handle or ditch the handle and mount a 240mm rad (i.e. Corsair H100) without any cutting to the case. Would people be interested in this mod and if so, which version and how much would you be willing to pay? I really just want to get some experience with CAD stuff and prototype printing for class so I figured this would be a good start. I'll post later with pictures of the model and estimates for cost. Thanks!


----------



## obogobo

If you design a way to house a 240mm rad up top and still keep the handle (my favorite part of the case) I'd pay up to $50 bucks for one!


----------



## jzilla

I just ordered the case and I can't wait for it...ordered it on walmart site to store and its taking forever...it will arrive on the 14th...is this club still active?


----------



## Relentless13

hi @ all!
that's my system with the NZXT Vulcan Case.

*Hardware infos:*

*CPU:* _AMD FX [email protected] 4.0ghz_
*CPU COOLER:* _Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO_

*RAM:* _16GB DDR3 Corsair (1600 Mhz)_
*GC:* _Geforce 660 GTX 2GB from ZOTAC @ ~10%OC_
*Additional heatsinks:* _Cooltek Copper Heatsink_

*Soundcard:* _Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3D_

*HDD:* _1x Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB_
*SSD:* _1x Samsung 840 Series 250GB *->*OS win7 64bit_

*PS:* _530W Be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM_
*Mainboard:* _ASUS M5A78L-M USB3_
*OpticalDrive:* _Sony Optiarc BD-5300S Blu-ray Disc Burner_

*FANS:* _fans are from BeQuiet! because of the high quality and silence._
_(lifetime: 300.000hrs @ 25 °C)*
-Except:* 200mm Antec Bigboy_









_*additional vga-heatsinks because of the ~10% OC of the card.
the same speed as GTX 660TI now







*_



*the ssd and hdd...*







*and i´ve added the Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3D Soundcard







*



*airflow*

*and now with red led illumination







*

NZXT CB-LED20-RD 24x Red LED Sleeve - 2m



*the installation was very easy... the sleeved led kit is simply perfect!*

installed bitumen sound/vibration deadening pads
the whole case appears more solid and of course.... silent


----------



## audioholic

Finally done with the build...well still need to do some finishing touches(redo sleeving and get different fans) but other than that I think I am done.
Got the i5 2500k to 4.5 and have a nice overclock on the 670 FTW







so everything is staying nice and cool.


----------



## obogobo

Not sure if I'm part of the club (but I'd like to be!)
Meant to post this here but here is my recent build log / summary.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1323325/the-nzxt-vulcan-is-not-dead


----------



## relent107

Working on my Vulcan right now. Painted all the grills and mesh grey. Should match the carbon fiber braided cabling coming soon along with the rest of the parts.
ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M LGA 1155

Intel i5 3570k 3.4Ghz

G.Skill 16GB 2133Mhz

EVGA GTX660 3GB Superclocked+

120GB OCZ Vertex 3

Coolermaster V6 Dual 120MM Heatsink

OCZ Fatl1ty 550 Watt Modular PSU


----------



## relent107

Finished putting the motherboard in, and wiring the back cables and installed the sleeved power cables. It's looking really nice so far! The GTX 680 4GB FTW+ in there is only for reference, it will be replaced with a 3GB GTX 660 Ti Superclocked+


----------



## relent107

COOLERMASTER V6 GT FITS!!!

It's official, guy! The V6 GT fits in the NZXT Vulcan! And when I say barely, I MEAN BARELY. It's like 1mm away from touching the mesh on the sidepanel. It's SO close.


----------



## jzilla

Too bad my hyper212+ didn't fit


----------



## rievhardt

^ hyper212 and Evo is the same size right? that can fit, I saw someone managed to fit that in NZXT Vulcan. if you rotate it in vertical airflow. you can fit it w/o any problems.....

in horizontal flow you must clip a bit of the sidepanel.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215085/nzxt-vulcan-upgrade#post_16482812


----------



## jzilla

I think it has something to do with the placement of the cpu socket on my mobo, anyway I ended up selling the hyper 212+
For now I'm using the stock heatsink/fan of my phenom 965 no OC for me, but the weather is pretty cold now so temp is not a big deal
I also found out that the 120mm fan from my old antec 300 case didnt fit the nzxt vulcan, so I just put it right beside the hdd to at least have some airflow going through my psu,lol


----------



## Relentless13

no i´ve overclocked it up to 4,2 Ghz.
its quite... weird.
i don´t have water-cooling... is this temperature right?
does not go higher... even if i continue prime95 for hours.
thermal equivalent is reached at about 5 mins...
and the hot air, coming out on the upper side of the case feels just a little warm.

did i make something wrong? am i going to kill my cpu?^^
Idle temp is around 34° C (93°F)

room temperature... is around 18° C...

Watch the system...:
http://www.overclock.net/t/774308/the-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club/1960#post_18511484


----------



## Aedenex

Hi, I've been a Vulcan owner since January, but my rig has been through various states of me experimenting with fan placement, etc. I've also yet to put a proper CPU cooler in.

I was going to pick up the Asetek 545LC a couple months ago but was worried about the size and whether a rad that small could provide proper cooling. None of the mentions in this thread say anything about actual CPU temp with the cooler installed. Can any owners of this cooler shed some light?


----------



## jigglywiggly

2 optical bays, 2 hard drives, 2 ssds, and even hooked the esata port on the case to the back side of the motherboard, ran out of sata ports.

I plan to add two more hds, and another 670.


----------



## Aedenex

Decided to go ahead and order the 545LC anyway off Asetek's eBay posting. It was pretty much my only option since I'm not a fan of bulky aftermarket fans.

I'll post temps once I get it and have had it installed for a week.


----------



## hah4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 optical bays, 2 hard drives, 2 ssds, and even hooked the esata port on the case to the back side of the motherboard, ran out of sata ports.
> I plan to add two more hds, and another 670.


Is that a 212 plus/evo, if so how did you get it like that, i thought it had to be landscape, where the fan was faceing down. Also great build


----------



## hah4

Hey Guys, gonna pick up a Vulcan for Christmas, been wondering, will my current CPU cooler fit? I have a nh-d14 currently on my i5 3570k at 4.2 GHZ

I found this on the interwebz, which is in a Vulcan, but it looks like on his motherboard it covers up his first PCI Express slot since the card is dropped down closer to the PSU



What do you guys think, should i just eBay the cooler, and pick up a h60/h60i?

Any input will be tanken
-Harry


----------



## audioholic

I wouldnt ebay that thing man..keep it in your arsenal of parts








The h100 is super easy to add to the system...unless you want all your drive bay. But yea I say go with a CLC if thats what you are wanting to do.


----------



## hah4

Ok, was gonna keep the nh-d14 to put on my shelf since it looks so baller in general. I saw your build log with the h100 in the front, how did you do that? Dont you have to cut into rivets? Anyways thanks for the input









-Harry


----------



## audioholic

yea rivets need to be drilled out..but if you can use an electric drill with a bit on the end youre good








Then I just lined up the holes...2 fans will fit on the front of the case to. Mounting you may want to drill some holes to get screws through though


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone confirm that the Xigmatek Dark Knight II will fight? If so I'm getting this case! Also does a GTX 680 from EVGA ( normal one ) fit in the first PCI slot?

Its either the SG09B from Silverstone which is $100 and can fit my H60 or this which is $66 on Amazon and $50 for the cooler. Both about the same price. What is better for moving around? The SG09B has a bag you can buy that secures the case inside but this has a handle.


----------



## rievhardt

updates on my Vulcan









hdd bay removed
changed nzxt orange fans to aerocool sharks
added a soundcard

close encounter


----------



## ivoryg37

How do you guys remove the 5.25 and the 3.5 bay racks? It looks like its riveted in but I've seen a few builds in here with it removed.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> How do you guys remove the 5.25 and the 3.5 bay racks? It looks like its riveted in but I've seen a few builds in here with it removed.


You take the rivets out


----------



## ghurkin

Recently bought the NZXT Sentry 2 to go along with my case but they forgot to align the screwholes with their own bloody cases!

Anyone got any idea what I can do? I'd really rather not drill holes into my case.


----------



## ivoryg37

^Maybe try zip tie or velcro tape
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You take the rivets out


Thanks, couple of hours and a swollen palm. I finally got the rivets out using a screwdriver with repetitive spinning since I'm not allow to use a drill in my college dorm cause of the noise near finals hahaha. Now to get the 240radiator in there.

I'm curious what fan are you guys using for the side mesh? I have a corsair 200mm and the cooler master megaflow 200m but none of them line up. I read the instruction manual and it said it accepts a 200mm fan?


----------



## ghurkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghurkin*
> 
> Recently bought the NZXT Sentry 2 to go along with my case but they forgot to align the screwholes with their own bloody cases!
> Anyone got any idea what I can do? I'd really rather not drill holes into my case.


Ended up switching CD drive and putting Sentry on top cellotaped to it. Will have to do for now!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> ^Maybe try zip tie or velcro tape
> Thanks, couple of hours and a swollen palm. I finally got the rivets out using a screwdriver with repetitive spinning since I'm not allow to use a drill in my college dorm cause of the noise near finals hahaha. Now to get the 240radiator in there.
> I'm curious what fan are you guys using for the side mesh? I have a corsair 200mm and the cooler master megaflow 200m but none of them line up. I read the instruction manual and it said it accepts a 200mm fan?


Are you sure you can fit one? I wouldn't be able to fit one with my Hyper 212+. (If you don't have a CPU cooler i'd do that first, I have my case fans turned off completely these days and CPU nor GPU goes over 60 degrees. I'd rather have slightly higher temperatures than added noise personally).


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone confirm that the Xigmatek Dark Knight II will fight? If so I'm getting this case! Also does a GTX 680 from EVGA ( normal one ) fit in the first PCI slot?

Its either the SG09B from Silverstone which is $100 and can fit my H60 or this which is $66 on Amazon and $50 for the cooler. Both about the same price. What is better for moving around? The SG09B has a bag you can buy that secures the case inside but this has a handle.


----------



## hah4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone confirm that the Xigmatek Dark Knight II will fight? If so I'm getting this case! Also does a GTX 680 from EVGA ( normal one ) fit in the first PCI slot?
> Its either the SG09B from Silverstone which is $100 and can fit my H60 or this which is $66 on Amazon and $50 for the cooler. Both about the same price. What is better for moving around? The SG09B has a bag you can buy that secures the case inside but this has a handle.


Well, im guessing it can, but it looks similar in size to the 212 plus/evo. So, you would most likely have to have the heatsink vertical, like this.



Also, yes the gtx 680 will fit


----------



## the petes

correct me if im wrong but i do believe NZXT puts a thin plastic panel under the top 3.5 bays in case youre using a long video card like a 690 and larger? not sure where i heard that or why im thinking this. if nothing else, get rid of the top 3.5 bays just to make sure. i mean, who uses them anyway?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> correct me if im wrong but i do believe NZXT puts a thin plastic panel under the top 3.5 bays in case youre using a long video card like a 690 and larger? not sure where i heard that or why im thinking this. if nothing else, get rid of the top 3.5 bays just to make sure. i mean, who uses them anyway?


They do so the longer PCB's don't touch the metal and short out.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> They do so the longer PCB's don't touch the metal and short out.


i knew what the plastic was meant for..........just wanted to confirm if i was right about it being there or not.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> They do so the longer PCB's don't touch the metal and short out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew what the plastic was meant for..........just wanted to confirm if i was right about it being there or not.
Click to expand...

Yes it is there


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes it is there


haha yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivoryg37

Which is the best directions for my intake and exhaust? I've never dealt with a case with an entire mesh panel for all the air to go out so how are you guys doing it? Should I have the front fan intake then exhaust out the top and rear? or should I intake from the top and exhaust out the front?


----------



## rievhardt

@ivoryg37
front intake / top and rear exhaust


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @ivoryg37
> front intake / top and rear exhaust


Thanks for the reply. I'm give that a try. As of right now I'm looking for a heatsink that will fit in this case and not kill my pocket lol then I should be complete with ordering my parts.


----------



## rievhardt

^ try cm hyper 212 evo, you'll get most of your cash out of that.
it can fit in this case in vertical orientation...
in horizontal orientation you'd have to chip away a bit of the side panel though because the copper tip touches the side panel a bit.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215085/nzxt-vulcan-upgrade#post_16482812


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> ^ try cm hyper 212 evo, you'll get most of your cash out of that.
> it can fit in this case in vertical orientation...
> in horizontal orientation you'd have to chip away a bit of the side panel though because the copper tip touches the side panel a bit.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215085/nzxt-vulcan-upgrade#post_16482812


Thanks, I just ordered it! I guess I will put it exhausting towards the top to go with the airflow of my case. For 35 bucks, I think this will be the best money spent considering this will be for my brothers PC and there won't be an overclock. The only reason I need it cause I accidently drop the stock cooler and the fan bracket broke right off the heatsink lol.


----------



## TheKrypt

Ok I want to do a build using the Vulcan, but I have a few concerns.
1. How many fans will I be able to fight? I keep trying to find out but different websites keep giving me different answers.
2. Is there good cable management? I want to be able to show my parts without a clutter of cables.
3. Is it mod friendly? By that I mean will it be a struggle to separate the parts to paint them?
4. Is it possible to put a window in the side panel instead of the grill?
5. With all the parts in is it too heavy to carry around to LAN parties?
Thanks for helping me! BTW This is my first build and I am going to have this computer for 5-6 years (I still will upgrade some parts like the GPU), so I want it look and perform beautifully.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheKrypt*
> 
> Ok I want to do a build using the Vulcan, but I have a few concerns.
> 1. How many fans will I be able to fight? I keep trying to find out but different websites keep giving me different answers.
> 2. Is there good cable management? I want to be able to show my parts without a clutter of cables.
> 3. Is it mod friendly? By that I mean will it be a struggle to separate the parts to paint them?
> 4. Is it possible to put a window in the side panel instead of the grill?
> 5. With all the parts in is it too heavy to carry around to LAN parties?
> Thanks for helping me! BTW This is my first build and I am going to have this computer for 5-6 years (I still will upgrade some parts like the GPU), so I want it look and perform beautifully.


1) 1 120mm in the front, 1 92mm in the rear, two 120mm in the top, and one 190 mm on the side panel; yes it's 190mm, not 200mm eventhough NZXT advertises it as 200mm. You have to get the NZXT "200mm" fan for it to fit.
2) It's alright, not as good as full size towers tough. There's enough room behind the mobo to cram all the wires behind. Having a m
3) I think it's easy enough to take the case apart. Although, since it is a small case, once you put everything in, you have to do a ton of work to do something simple since everything is crammed in there. But an empty case is easy enough to mod.
4) Yes, there's a previous post of someone doing just that but I don't remember where it was.
5) No, and the handle makes it easy.

If you haven't already, you should really look through previous posts and see the pictrures what others have done so you can get a better idea of what can be done with the case and what it looks like when it has been done.


----------



## TheKrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> 1) 1 120mm in the front, 1 92mm in the rear, two 120mm in the top, and one 190 mm on the side panel; yes it's 190mm, not 200mm eventhough NZXT advertises it as 200mm. You have to get the NZXT "200mm" fan for it to fit.
> 2) It's alright, not as good as full size towers tough. There's enough room behind the mobo to cram all the wires behind. Having a m
> 3) I think it's easy enough to take the case apart. Although, since it is a small case, once you put everything in, you have to do a ton of work to do something simple since everything is crammed in there. But an empty case is easy enough to mod.
> 4) Yes, there's a previous post of someone doing just that but I don't remember where it was.
> 5) No, and the handle makes it easy.
> If you haven't already, you should really look through previous posts and see the pictrures what others have done so you can get a better idea of what can be done with the case and what it looks like when it has been done.


Thank you so much! And by the way I was looking thru but there are so many posts.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hah4*
> 
> Is that a 212 plus/evo, if so how did you get it like that, i thought it had to be landscape, where the fan was faceing down. Also great build


thx bro
and yeah it is

it just fit without any issue
p8z77-m pro

hyper 212+


----------



## audioholic

Check out my build log. I put a window on my Vulcan by just taking out the mesh and using an 11"x14" piece of acrylic.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1257212/build-log-nzxt-vulcan-watercooled/0_40


----------



## Je2ter

Just order a new cpu and motherboard for my vulcan sad thing is i have to call Microsoft to get a new code. Hope to have good pictures up as soon as possible.


----------



## ivoryg37

Does anyone know what size the LED for the front panel is and how many are there? I want to change the orange LED to white.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Does anyone know what size the LED for the front panel is and how many are there? I want to change the orange LED to white.


There's a total of 3. One for the HDD using its own seperate cable. Two for the strip that's below the HDD led. That one has the small circuit that hooks up in the back to the on/off switch. I believe the size are 4mm, but I couldn't find any. I was able to mash 5mm ones into the holes just fine. Just take not of the spacing between the leds and the case, there's not much room at all so when you replace them, make sure there isn't alot of material above the light.

I changed the lower strip colors to red myself.


----------



## younggrasshoppa

add me to the club !!









got this case coming in the mail. I just bought this fan but it sounds like its not going to fit after reading this thread







http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345051
any chance it is going to fit? or am i adding this to my list of mods? Im not sure if they made a second version of this but mine came with two fan controllers on the front panel I also order two more fan controllers that im maually going to install for full fan control.


----------



## Hekau

Long time no see!
Im still with my Vulcan and i love it dearly!

Anyone else with me on that?


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *younggrasshoppa*
> 
> add me to the club !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this case coming in the mail. I just bought this fan but it sounds like its not going to fit after reading this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345051
> any chance it is going to fit? or am i adding this to my list of mods? Im not sure if they made a second version of this but mine came with two fan controllers on the front panel I also order two more fan controllers that im maually going to install for full fan control.


Probably not. The holes are in a square pattern and are something like 15cm apart. 20cm fans usually won't fit it. The NZXT fans are actually 19cm in diameter, not 20cm as they advertise. Doesn't hurt to try though.

Did some updates on my computer as well. New ram, sleeved cables, two SSD drives in raid 0







, and a few other treasures. The only thing I really have left to do is to trim down the SSD tray to be flush with the HDD cage.



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## ivoryg37

I need some help on my airflow for my case. This is currently how my case looks


I'm currently trying to decide how to do my airflow for my water-cool setup. Would it be effective if I intake air from outside the case from the top and rear then use my front as an exhaust? I don't want to cut my case and using the front as an intake would require cutting due to the front blocking the fan. I'm running a i5-2500K and GTX670

P.S. I think the new silverstone 550w compact design is the perfect size for this case:thumb:


----------



## xH2L

Hey all, does anyone know what size fan fits in the back? The fan port that blows across the CPU. I'm guessing it's a 80mm, but I am not 100% sure, and of course, the manual does not have it listed in there. Manual only lists the 120mm fanports and the one 200mm fanport on the mesh sidepanel.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I need some help on my airflow for my case. This is currently how my case looks
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide how to do my airflow for my water-cool setup. Would it be effective if I intake air from outside the case from the top and rear then use my front as an exhaust? I don't want to cut my case and using the front as an intake would require cutting due to the front blocking the fan. I'm running a i5-2500K and GTX670
> P.S. I think the new silverstone 550w compact design is the perfect size for this case:thumb:


That's how I am setting mine up. Intake from the top fans and the back fan, then exhaust through the front fan(s). Just seems to be more effective, this way the air flows down and out instead of all over the place. Just my opinion though...


----------



## Hekau

@younggrasshoppa I would recomment the Antec BIGBOY as a sidefan. It has a fancontroller with 3 different currents with it and is very silent yet powerful.
The backside of the product is that the fan is 3 cm wide instead of 2,5 cm.

@xH2L This would be an 80mm model or a 92mm model of any brand. Just knock yourself out by choosing one. I recomment the be quiet fans.


----------



## younggrasshoppa

ok thanks for the tip. your rig is very sexy good work.


----------



## Hekau

You mean me sir?

Then thanks a lot man!









Highly appreciated!


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone tried the Gelid UV 92mm fan in the rear? How loud is it? I'm currently running all Gentle Typhoon in my case except for this 92mm I ordered since the 92mm GT is discontinued.


----------



## xH2L

Just thought you guys would like to see mine? It's not even close to being done yet, but this is where it stands as far as progress. First thing you will probably notice aside from the window is that there are no LEDs on the front panel, and that's because I am currently fitting blue LEDs in there.







Will post more pictures along the way as things progress.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

I built this for a friend but I just wanted to show it off:



http://imgur.com/KTouN


This was the "ransom" photo I sent my friend when I finished it.



http://imgur.com/N7Uxe


Mid build photo. I had not finished the cable management at this point.



http://imgur.com/4WWdK


Cable management is all done. Its kind of dark in the photo but there isn't a lot of light in my dorm room or the computer. That was one of his requirements since it was going in his bedroom. I also was able to use the bottom HDD rack to manage most the cables that wouldn't fit behind the case. It keeps a nice clean look and worked great.

Specs:

NZXT Vulcan
Asus Maximus V Gene
i5 3570k
Corsair H60
G.Skill 8gb
EVGA GTX 670
Corsair TX650
Logitech G35
Razer Deathadder

That is my Phantom 410 in the back though. NZXT makes such great cases I couldn't help but convince my friend the phantom is what he wanted to get. I kind of want one now too.


----------



## Hekau

@Wicked x Josh

Nice Rig mate.

But may it be possible that you dont use the correct ramslots?

Is Dual Channel active in your build?

Best wishes!

Hekau


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau*
> 
> @Wicked x Josh
> Nice Rig mate.
> But may it be possible that you dont use the correct ramslots?
> Is Dual Channel active in your build?
> Best wishes!
> Hekau


I looked it up because I thought the same thing but from what I found that was what it said to use.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Just thought you guys would like to see mine? It's not even close to being done yet, but this is where it stands as far as progress. First thing you will probably notice aside from the window is that there are no LEDs on the front panel, and that's because I am currently fitting blue LEDs in there.
> 
> Will post more pictures along the way as things progress.


Did you repaint your side panel? I put a window on mine as well but the mesh scuffed mine up pretty bad but I was too lazy to paint mine.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Did you repaint your side panel? I put a window on mine as well but the mesh scuffed mine up pretty bad but I was too lazy to paint mine.


Yes sir, I did repaint the side panel. I just used Krylon Fusion Satin Black. The satin texture is very close to what the actual factory finish feels like. Not quite the same, but you can't actually see the difference, you can only feel it if you were to rub your hands on both.


----------



## Hekau

@Wicked x Josh

Ok then im reliefed ^^

But please tell me how you handled the H60 without a blowing fan before it.
What are the temperatures for the CPU type?
I have tryed the same today with an X-tra slim Scythe 120mm fan on the outside but the temps have been just hideous.
36°-43° IDLE
64°-71° Prime95 (15mins)

Any special trick on that?

I will put a Scythe 120 (normal version) in push in front of that tomorrow and try prime again.

Until then im looking forward for suggestions.









Laters!

Hekau


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau*
> 
> @Wicked x Josh
> Ok then im reliefed ^^
> But please tell me how you handled the H60 without a blowing fan before it.
> What are the temperatures for the CPU type?
> I have tryed the same today with an X-tra slim Scythe 120mm fan on the outside but the temps have been just hideous.
> 36°-43° IDLE
> 64°-71° Prime95 (15mins)
> Any special trick on that?
> I will put a Scythe 120 (normal version) in push in front of that tomorrow and try prime again.
> Until then im looking forward for suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters!
> Hekau


The fan is on the front of the case, behind the cover. The stock screws just were long enough to still hold everything. It allowed me to have enough room to re-install the HDD tray and still have everything work.

Edit: Now that I re-read your post I get what your asking. I honestly dont remember the exact numbers on the CPU but I remember it wasn't that high and it defiantly didn't get to anything that made me concerned. Ill see if I can get its current owner to get some temps for me.


----------



## Hekau

@Wicked x Josh

Oh thank you but you dont have to. When you say "fan" do you mean a normal 120mm fan? Because I only installed a Scythe Slim which may be my problem since it does not move a lot of air.
My thought was that it could be a little bit to crowdy in the front for a full size 120mm.
I will just change the Slim version to an actual sized model that could do the trick.

But i have to admit that i am very into low temperatures so i want to have my i7 2600 well below 55° under Load.


----------



## ivoryg37

Almost done with my build!








, just need to finish the cable management. I need to also build something to hide my PSU wires


----------



## hah4

Hey Guys. Almost done with the build, just have a gigabyte 680 and a 212 evo on the way to complete it.










Specs:

i5 3570k
12 GB
MSI Z77MA-G45
XFX 6870 (will soon be gtx 680)
650w thermaltake PSU
1 TB seagate
NZXT Vulcan


----------



## Hekau

So i put in a standart 120mm fan in the front today but i have to admit that i experience this solution as to loud and on the edge of unnerving.
With that new data i will just screw 4 more holes in the bottom and relocate the Hard Disk cage closer to the PSU so that i can fit it all inside the Vulcan.

I will post photos as soon as i am done with new temps of course...

For all you guys who are away from keyboard between the years:

Happy Christmas and a Happy New Year to you!









Hekau

Edit: and gals... Im sorry Sam.


----------



## OverClocker55

How does the hard drive cage come out? screws? Thanks


----------



## Hekau

@OverClocker55

Hi!

I took care of all the christmas presents today so i wasnt able to fic the computer ^^
But i will get onto it as soon as i did all my christmas dutys









Will keep you updated promise!









Merry Christmas!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hekau*
> 
> @OverClocker55
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I took care of all the christmas presents today so i wasnt able to fic the computer ^^
> But i will get onto it as soon as i did all my christmas dutys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep you updated promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks!


----------



## Juggalo23451

in
mod log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1290629/testing-temps-with-240rad-vulcan-micro-atx-case-water-cooling-build

This build was in CPU Magazine Intel Lanfest Colorado 2012


----------



## OverClocker55

Is that you haha? Nice build


----------



## audioholic

Howd you get in that magazine man? Good work! I should consider going custom waterloop again, got my 150mm reservoir to fit with the 670 FTW now so I just may


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Howd you get in that magazine man? Good work! I should consider going custom waterloop again, got my 150mm reservoir to fit with the 670 FTW now so I just may


I entered The Th10 and Vuclan into the case mod competition at Intel Lanfest. The TH10 I had won








Cpu Mag link
http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx
go to archives and select November 2012
pgs 44-45


----------



## audioholic

Man with our builds so similar I shouldn't have stopped. That PM you sent me seemed like just yesterday!
But now I'll be moving over to a Prodigy and waiting for CPU prices to drop and next Gen video cards before I build in the Vulcan again. love the case but wanted a different form factor even though the prodigy is almost as large!
For anyone interested it is really easy to fit 2x120 fans in the front of the case behind the front panel. Looks awesome if you cut the plastic honeycomb out too! This way you can mount a rad into the case in the front without sacrificing to much internal space. its not direct pull from a rad but makes it that much easier to do push/pull. Then a 120 in the floor and you're set









Juggalo I appreciate our PMs and that you came to me for questions!


----------



## hah4

UPDATE: Got my gigabyte 680!


Hows it look guys? And to anyone that is good with overclocking the GTX 680, hit me up, new to nvidia.


----------



## Hekau

Hey!

So Christmas is over and so i was finally able to do something on my rig.
I installed the H60 but unfortunately i suffered horrible temps.
I idled around 40 and had a max of 82 at Prime so i stopped it prematurely.
Started tinkering with it then controlled the bios hold my ear at the pump checked fans and cooling paste twice and and and....
At the end i had to admit that my H60 seems broken or not able to handle the heat.

So i left the cage where it was installed the Grand Kama Cross Rev. B again and set the Cpu fan at standart.
Idle is 29-33 now and max temp at prime is around 55 never hitting the 60 at more than one core for the glimpse of a second.

Cable Management took around 10 mins since i had to readjust 2 times from Scythe to corsair from corsair to scythe again argh ^^

Pictures of my adventure are beneath... enjoy...

IMG_20121221_122435.jpg 164k .jpg file


IMG_20121225_153833.jpg 160k .jpg file


IMG_20121225_215350.jpg 187k .jpg file


IMG_20121221_120226.jpg 136k .jpg file


IMG_20121225_153844.jpg 151k .jpg file


----------



## ePoot




----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Hekau

Nice Rig ePoot!

Was looking out for that 92mm Asetek cooler for a whole year but unfortunately its hard to get it here in Germany.
And the shipping through their Ebay auctions would kill me so... ^^

Enjoy the red!


----------



## Pr0f1t

Just realized I never posted my build pics here. Note that the heavy flat power cables are really hard to work with/hide in this case, but I like the way they look. Makes getting the back on a real challenge, but it's doable. The other build note is the CM V6GT cooler does NOT fit without notching out a section of side panel. Hacksaw & pliers mod; measure twice, cut once, it works out. NZXT even sent an extra orange LED fan when I asked about buying one, no charge.











Since these were taken I've added a 3.5" USB 3 flash reader (card slots & port), rear exhaust fan and finished the cable management. It's been a rock solid build and LAN Party box. See my sigrig for the rest of the specs.


----------



## Beanor

Here's my build, is anyone else using that maximus v gene and overclocking?

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/ySF


----------



## audioholic

I am


Overclocks really well







Got my 2500k to 4.8 solid


----------



## gavinstubbs09

I'm new, but here is my build! Have had it since October 2011. I love it! Has had some mods done to it over it's life, I ended taking out the button for the orange LEDs in the front and on the fan. Doesn't look the prettiest, but I plan to build another one in the same case but go with a i7-3770k and a GTX 650Ti.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090t 6-core Black Edition
8GB PNY XLDR 1600MHz DDR3 Ram
ASUS M5A88-m Motherboard
VisionTek ATi Radeon 5750 1GB
320GB Seagate/64GB Kingston SSDNow
OCX ModXStream Pro 600w
NZXT Vulcan mATX Case
Sony Blue Ray Burner/AIO Media Card Reader


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I am
> 
> 
> Overclocks really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 2500k to 4.8 solid


Asking for a friend: is it impossible to put the H100 in the roof of the Vulcan?


----------



## audioholic

Yes. The problem is the vent/riser whatever you want to call it up there only takes 2x120mm fans. The fans basically sit right on the mobo so there is clearance issues.
Now the nice thing about doing it in front is that you can do push/pull. 2x120 fans can fit in the front of the case behind the front plastc face with just a few holes drilled.
The only possible way to get a 240 rad and any radiator for that matter up top would be going external.
This is why I am switching to the Prodigy. As much as I like the Vulcan and the way I have it now, I really want to get back into a custom loop and the Vulcan, while very capable got kind of old fast.


----------



## BKinn

Here's my latest build. I'm using it as a HTPC/LAN PC, I love this case so much that I wanted to put my main build in it aha.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> Here's my latest build. I'm using it as a HTPC/LAN PC, I love this case so much that I wanted to put my main build in it aha.


VERY clean. kudos


----------



## CaptainDoug

Just read the entire thread. 206 pages is quite a lot. I joined overclock.net just to join this forum. Going to be ordering my Vulcan soon and can't wait to steal some of your guys' ideas. ;D

I do have a question though, I've been thinking about going with a fully modular PSU but after some looking, it seems like the cleanest cases are non-modular. Is it easy enough to tuck everything behind the motherboard shield?
Also, to put a 120mm rad in the front and move the 3.5" hard drive cage back, it seems that having a non-modular PSU would allow for the cage to be pushed back further. Is that true?

Thanks for the help and inspiration guys. Good luck!


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainDoug*
> 
> Just read the entire thread. 206 pages is quite a lot. I joined overclock.net just to join this forum. Going to be ordering my Vulcan soon and can't wait to steal some of your guys' ideas. ;D
> 
> I do have a question though, I've been thinking about going with a fully modular PSU but after some looking, it seems like the cleanest cases are non-modular. Is it easy enough to tuck everything behind the motherboard shield?
> Also, to put a 120mm rad in the front and move the 3.5" hard drive cage back, it seems that having a non-modular PSU would allow for the cage to be pushed back further. Is that true?
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration guys. Good luck!




Not my best work..but it works, and this is a fully modular PSU. It really depends on what your goals are. The nice thing about the Vulcan is you can put fans behind the front bezel, right on the front of the case so it will save you that my more room on the interior.
LOOK AT ALL THAT ROOM










But seriously if you want any more help just PM me or feel free to ask on here.


----------



## CaptainDoug

The cable management looks great from the back. Seems like there is plenty of room. I probably won't incorporate the PSU cable shield but it does do a good job. I have to ask though, is that a CLC on your GPU? I have never seen that done before. Does it work well?


----------



## audioholic

Yes it is. There is a bit of room back there you just have to be very careful not to bunch cables together.
just look up "the mod" on the site you'll find all your info there it works very well.


----------



## CaptainDoug

Wow. That is awesome. Like Nerdgasm awesome. Thanks for your help audioholic. Great thread.


----------



## OverClocker55

Can a H60 fit in this case?


----------



## audioholic

[quote name="OverClocker55" url="/t/774308/the-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club/2040_40
#post_19087621"]Can a H60 fit in this case?[/quote]

it cannot fit at the back of the case but you can route it to the front of the case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Thanks


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Can a H60 fit in this case?


all you have to do is remove the HDD bays.


----------



## WAROQ

Share.. my latest mods on vulcan

*The sexy back*

*Front*

*Side*

*Inside view*


----------



## CaptainDoug

The spoiler is a nice touch. Overdone? Not yet. ;D


----------



## audioholic

Wow, that is a nice looking Vulcan!







That window is jaw dropping!


----------



## rievhardt

I like the spoiler and the black acrylic! the fan outside feels iffy imo even though i know it's supposed to be the wheel.


----------



## Gigahurts711

Heres an update on my rig. I did "the mod" to my top card to help my temps by a TON. The highest temp ive seen has been 45c












and yes I did stack the rads in the front, i have a fan right behind the front cover/shroud, then a rad, then fan, then rad, then fan lol


----------



## ivoryg37

Here is my brothers that I just finish building


----------



## Goostax

Hey there, saw some awesome builds here and just had a few questions. I'm going to be ordering my NZXT Vulcan build in it's entirety soon and was wondering about water cooling. I currently plan on getting an H60, but am worried about space and my graphics card overheating. Can you mount the H60 rad/fan in the back instead of the front? And how do we all feel about top exhaust with two 120mm fans?

I also saw Gigahurts771 post about a "mod", looks like you stuck an H60 on a graphics card, any info on how you went about doing that?
Quote:


> Heres an update on my rig. I did "the mod" to my top card to help my temps by a TON. The highest temp ive seen has been 45c


Here are the specs for what I'm building, I'm poor as hell so I'm ballin' on a budget haha.

*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
*PSU:* Thermaltake BlackWidow 850W
*CPU:*Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo)
*RAM:* 8GB G.SKILL (2x4gb, plan to upgade to 16 eventually)
*Graphics Card:* XFX Core Edition Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5
*HDD:* 500GB Seagate Barracuda (cheap cheap cheap)
*SSD:* G.SKILL Phoenix III 2.5" 120GB SATA III
*Cooling:*
-2 120mm Fans Orange LED (top exhaust)
-1 200mm Fan Orange LED (side intake)
-1 92mm fan (back? unless i can put H60 there)
-Corsair H60 liquid cooling system


----------



## audioholic

The h60 cannot be mounted in the back as the fan spot is 92mm and the H60 is 120mm.
How much do you really want to mod your case? Or do you want to mod it at all?
You can get this for a CLC
http://www.asetek.com/desktop/cpu-coolers/545lc.html
Then you could do a h50 or some other cooler of choice in the front for you graphics card.
Here is the link for "the mod"
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod

Hope this all helps you man! If you need anymore help just PM me


----------



## Goostax

@audioholic

Thanks for the links man! From what I have read, is the 545LC in retail? I can't find it anywhere, and don't know how to go about ordering one with Asetek...I suppose I could just email them xD.

As for "The Red Mod", it looks incredibly interesting. Definitely something I'd be willing to attempt in the future. I would think graphics cards' heatsinks aren't meant to come off...so that's probably why there's a risk haha.

And I'll definitely PM you if I have anymore questions, thanks! Build updates to come soon.


----------



## Inelastic

@Goostak,

That Asetek cooler is sold on ebay for 85; there's a link on the product page for it. My recommendation would be to hold off for now on trying to water cool your gpu and see how the temps are on air cooled. There's really no need unless you plan on overclocking it. If you do overclock, try air cooled first and make sure you have a custom fan curve set and just judge for yourself if the temps get too high or the noise is too much for you; and if the extra performance you get out of it is worth the 85 or so you would be spending on the cooler (since you said you're budgeting).

Personally, I have an evga GTX 670 FTW and I found that water cooling is unnecessary for me. 68C is usually the running temp. when I'm gaming, with the fan blasting at 80%. Sure, it sounds like it will take off if I don't strap it to the table, but between my headphones and the game's sounds, I don't hear it.

@WAROQ,

Wow, that's an impressive looking build you have there. I like the darker window. I was thinking about changing to a window myself, but I'm a bit concerned about what my temps would be in the summer without the big 19cm fan on the side. Maybe I can just look into getting another side panel and having a window for the winter and a mesh for the summer.


----------



## Gigahurts711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goostax*
> 
> @audioholic
> 
> Thanks for the links man! From what I have read, is the 545LC in retail? I can't find it anywhere, and don't know how to go about ordering one with Asetek...I suppose I could just email them xD.
> 
> As for "The Red Mod", it looks incredibly interesting. Definitely something I'd be willing to attempt in the future. I would think graphics cards' heatsinks aren't meant to come off...so that's probably why there's a risk haha.
> 
> And I'll definitely PM you if I have anymore questions, thanks! Build updates to come soon.


The mod is a bit risky but incredibly worth it because of my sli setup. My top card used to hit 90c but now the highest temp I have seen has been 45c. I also ordered some enzotech vrm heatsinks to make sure my vrm doesn't fry while i'm overclocking my graphics card. "the mod" is pretty easy to do, I just needed 4 hands to do so because I zip tied the h60 onto my 560ti 448.

heres the original "the mod" thread, the red mod one came later for the ati/ amd users. http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod.

Idk about putting the rad on the back, I havent tried to myself, but mounting it to the front works fine and your actually have enough space to mount 2 rads on top of each other in the front if you look at my pic, it even still had enough space for my second graphics card









@Inelastic I had to go water on my gfx card due to sli and I dont like my pc to sound like a vacuum. Now my pc is almost dead silent


----------



## Goostax

Thanks all for the info! I'll probably hold off on the mod for now, at least until I go Crossfire or SLI depending on which cards I get.


----------



## ivoryg37

I have 5 fans in my case. One intake from the front, One blows on the heatsink, one exhaust on the rear, and two intake on the top. Should I change the two top to be exhaust?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I have 5 fans in my case. One intake from the front, One blows on the heatsink, one exhaust on the rear, and two intake on the top. Should I change the two top to be exhaust?


I wouldnt, static pressure is always a good thing. What are your temps? Good? Bad?


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I have 5 fans in my case. One intake from the front, One blows on the heatsink, one exhaust on the rear, and two intake on the top. Should I change the two top to be exhaust?


I have mine setup like this: Top 2 fans and the rear fan are intake, which blow over the CPU, HDD, and GPU. The front fan is exhaust. I find the airflow inside the case is much better this way, in my opinion, only because I don't have that giant fan on the side blowing air throughout most of the entire inside, I just have a plexi-glass window with no air-holes or fans. Your setup should be fine though. I would recommend making the top two exhaust though because heat travels upwards. The only reason mine aren't is because I have an enclosure around my power supply and I need the air blowing down through the enclosure, and then the front exhaust fan blows it all out because the enclosure and the front exhaust fan are practically connected. Otherwise I would have had the top two be exhaust in any other situation.

Just my two cents tho...


----------



## ivoryg37

The temperatures are pretty good. I have an 2500K oc'd to 4.5 in this case and its running around 55-60 at full load.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The temperatures are pretty good. I have an 2500K oc'd to 4.5 in this case and its running around 55-60 at full load.


Temps are normal. I wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## Thrall

Hey guys, I made a build-log my for machine if anyone is interested. I'm still working on the log, but the build is done. I'm going to be working on a Cooler Master HAF XB mod next for anyone who's interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357533/build-log-vulcan/0_100


----------



## hah4

UPDATE! Better Cable management, and Antec 620 in the 92mm spot!


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Temps are normal. I wouldnt change a thing.


Yeah I was just confuse since this case has a big mesh on the side. It would seem air would leak out the mesh or something


----------



## Goostax

Got another inquiry. Only a few more days left until I get my Vulcan! Woot. However....

I'm thinking of modding the side of the case just a little, so that I can either mount or have some sort of holder for one of my monitors on the side. Just for, ya know, the ultimate LAN box. Are there any hook type things that can hold my monitor on the case while I carry it, or am I gonna have to figure out a way to put a small monitor mount on it? We're talking about the side without the mesh of course.


----------



## audioholic

Its a super tight fit back there. They have some monitor wrap you can buy to carry your monitor with.


----------



## Goostax

Yeah, looked more closely at pictures. Probably gonna need that room for CM, and I just found out my monitor isn't able to be mounted anyway xD. haha thanks.


----------



## AcidTabVocab

Hello, new here. Showing you guys my newly built Vulcan (my first ever desktop build)! I am soon to be adding a second orange fan on top, and replacing the side mesh with smokey plexi glass and a few fans.

EDIT: any more tips on cable management??????

Thanks guys! Tell me what you think so far:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8493409104/
IMG_0501[1] by WLSphotography, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463050239/
Oh so Clean - Feb 2013 by WLSphotography, on Flickr


----------



## bluesmurph

Hey guys! I've been kinda stalking this thread for the past month as I have been planning my build and I have a couple questions before I go out and buy all the parts.
I already ordered the Vulcan so I can check that off the list but I have some questions about cooling, LED's, and PSU.

So I have been going back and forth on how I wish to cool my CPU. I'm thinking about going water cooled in a closed loop system but I have no idea what I should get. As everyone knows the problem with the vulcan is that it can only fit a 92mm fan in the back so most people get H60's and place them in the front of the case. I like the look of the Asetek 545LC in the back:

But i dont know how well the Asetek cools the CPU and the only way to get it is off ebay for $85.
I'm not a great fan of the radiator in the front of the case but how much cooler are the H60, Antec 920, and other 120mm water coolers that are placed in the front?

My next question would be about replacing the orange LED's in the front of the case. I saw a couple posts on the site saying you need 3mm LED's and 5mm LED's but there are no real specifics about how they replaced them. I'm going for a black case with red LED's and parts on the inside and i kinda want to replace the orange LED's in the front so everything matches.

Finally, I am not quite sure what I want to do about the PSU. For a while I was just going to get the OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W cause it was cheap but I noticed that it wasn't fully modular like the site said it was. Fully modular PSU's can be expensive and I just want to know if this PSU will be fine with the case or if I should go Full Modular cause of the lack of space in the mATX case. ALSO I don't even know if 600w is good enough or if its overkill. I'm planning on getting an EVGA GTX 670 FTW and an i5 3750k OC @4ghz-4.2ghz (or somewhere around there... not to high). I'll also have a couple LED 120mm fans in my case so idk if 600w is perfect or overkill...

I still got to wait till my march paycheck to be able to pay for all of this XD but until then I'll be planning and maybe ordering a couple things if they go on sale...


----------



## audioholic

Changing the front LEDs is actually really simple. I am not positive if they are 3mm or 5mm. But basically all you do is take the front off and then the plastic piece is just unscrewed. Then you just dig out the old ones.
on the water cooling questions.
you have several options. You could do the 92mm on back or you could do the 120mm in the front, or if you're really adventurous you could do a 240 in the front, of course that would require you to drill out some rivets.
I think you will be fine with that or any PSU you choose.


----------



## bluesmurph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Changing the front LEDs is actually really simple. I am not positive if they are 3mm or 5mm. But basically all you do is take the front off and then the plastic piece is just unscrewed. Then you just dig out the old ones.
> on the water cooling questions.
> you have several options. You could do the 92mm on back or you could do the 120mm in the front, or if you're really adventurous you could do a 240 in the front, of course that would require you to drill out some rivets.
> I think you will be fine with that or any PSU you choose.


Oh sweet, thx for the reply. Sounds simple enough for the front LEDs









For the CPU cooler I think I might just go with the Asetek 545LC. I like the look and it seems to do well. Unless anyone has any objections due to experience or more knowledge of coolers let me know, i wont be buying this until next month or so. Also, anyone have an idea of what I should OC my i5-3570k to with the Asetek? I was thinking because it isn't a top of the line cooler I should stay around 4.0ghz-4.2ghz...

As for the PSU I was just worried I was going overboard with a 600w.

*EDIT*
btw, I was wondering what would be a good airflow system for my rig. since i'll probably be using the Asetek I was thinking intake at the front with a 120mm, two 120mm fans at the top and the asetek at the back as exhaust. I would get a 200mm for the side and use that as intake too but idk if i like the look of the 200mm on the side.

would the two top 120mm as intake and the back and front be exhaust work well? idk


----------



## bluesmurph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidTabVocab*
> 
> Hello, new here. Showing you guys my newly built Vulcan (my first ever desktop build)! I am soon to be adding a second orange fan on top, and replacing the side mesh with smokey plexi glass and a few fans.
> 
> EDIT: any more tips on cable management??????
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463050239/


Could you post another pic without the black and white filter? its kinda hard to see inside the comp when everything is all black and white








Remember, This isn't instagram XD

otherwise looks cool so far


----------



## Inelastic

@bluesmurf: I measured the leds at 4mm. The 3mm ones looked too small and the 5mm ones I put in didn't fit all the way in. However, it might be better to go with 3mm though since the 5mm ones I used stuck out a bit which caused space issues. It's just a simple circuit with 2 leds and a resistor. Just replace one at a time to make it easier. They are soldered and covered with heat shrink tubing.

600 watts is fine for that. I wouldn't consider it overkill. 500 watts is what is "required" for that card. I would consider my Corsair AX1200 to be overkill. It annoys me because it's longer and cuts off half of the cable management hole. The reason for going modular is space restrictions behind the motherboard tray, as in you probably won't be able to fit all the cables behind there.

I'm not sure if I like the idea of the top being intake and the back being exhaust. It'll just create a swirl in the top and mess with the overall airflow in the case. It should either be front as intake and back and top as exhaust, or top and back as intake and front as exhaust.


----------



## bluesmurph

@Inelastic
Wow thanks for the info! So for the airflow would 1 intake at the front be good enough and the rest be exhaust or should I get a 200mm and stick it on the side? I don't really fancy the look of the 200mm on the side but i can't imagine just having one 120mm in the front being enough intake...


----------



## audioholic

yiu can fit 2x120mm fans behind the bezel if you really wanted to.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> @Inelastic
> Wow thanks for the info! So for the airflow would 1 intake at the front be good enough and the rest be exhaust or should I get a 200mm and stick it on the side? I don't really fancy the look of the 200mm on the side but i can't imagine just having one 120mm in the front being enough intake...


It depends on the ambient temperature. You can try it without the side fan and monitor your temps. while you game. During the summer, I definitely need the side fan, but during the winter I don't. The case won't actually become negative pressure since it's open. Air will flow into it from the side mesh. It won't be as good as having the fan, but you might not need it. You can also do what audioholic said and add a second fan on the front.


----------



## Je2ter

Anytips on getting my 8 pins under my m-board. ? i think the cables are to thick. The psu is a silverstone strider 850.


----------



## audioholic

Nope you can do it. There is a corner slot in the case..it smooshes the wires a bit but you can make it happen


----------



## afallickwang

I am thinking about ordering this case tomorrow over the Silverstone SG-09 case. What do you guys think?


----------



## antoniotrkdz

Hello there!
I have just got a vulcan case! It is awesome! I can't wait to start my build, but I am missing two hdd rails (yes I have got mine used). I contacted them to ask about. Looking at your posts I realized the NZXT customer care is slow, so can any good man among you help me?
Thanks!
Antonio.


----------



## audioholic

I may still have mine ...i can send to you


----------



## antoniotrkdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I may still have mine ...i can send to you


Thank you!
What about you? Don't you need them anymore?

...err I live in UK.....


----------



## audioholic

Oh ..no check out my Vulcan build and you'll see why I don't...let me check on shipping


----------



## Caskai

Hi I just made an account just for this thread









I have a good idea for a mod i have planned but I was just wondering if any of you guys have a spare vulcan lying around that I could buy off you?

Thanks for the read. Really wanna be part of the owners club, absolutely love the case!

(btw im in London, UK) THANKS


----------



## audioholic

I have two modded cases lol. One lightly modded one heavily-ish modded.







Except Im in the US


----------



## Caskai

aww man shipping would be a bomb :/

would love to see them tho







any pictures?


----------



## audioholic

Check out my build log here......
http://www.overclock.net/t/1257212/build-log-nzxt-vulcan-watercooled/0_40


----------



## Caskai

wooo dude thats SICKKK!!!


----------



## RemoWest

I just wanted to give you a heads-up on this. I just built My Rig using the NZXT Vulcan Case and the Cooler Master V8 cooler. the cooler sits pretty close to the mesh side panel but everything fits fine. FYI, I used a Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3-CF for the Mother Board and Corsair Vengance RAM with huge cooling fins. so yes, it all works fine with the V8 cooler.


----------



## art85

HI guys,
I am going to build small Rendering PC base on Vulcan.So here are a components I am going for.
Could you please double check regarding component and their compatibility. Maybe you have suggestions.

I have a couple of questions:
- Do I need a better CPU, I think I will be able to overclock it to 4.8 -5.0 GHz
- In future i will add second Titan, do i need a better PSU?
- This is a small case and i like it, but do i need a water cooling for GPU? I am going to overclock it a bit.
- Is it ok to put so many stuff on top of mATX board?
- i will have 7 fans, but my motherboard has only 5 fan connectors?
- could you also review my cooling scheme.
- I am in uk. Where is the best place to buy all this?



1 Case NZXT Vulcan

2 Motherboard Asus RAMPAGE IV GENE

3 Processor Option 01 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor (12M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)

4 HDD Seagate Barracuda 3.5 inch 1TB, 64Mb X2

5 Video card Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan

6 RAM Dominator GT with DHX Pro Connector 1.5V 32GB Dual/Quad Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMT32GX3M4X1866C9) red

7 Power supplier Seasonic X - series 850W 80Plus Gold

8 Main CPU water cooler Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance CPU Cooler

9 200mm fan NZXT FS 200LED red

10 CD/DVD drive LiteOn IHAS120-04 20x SATA Super AllWrite Internal

Thanks for help.


----------



## Inelastic

@art85: I get the feeling that the Geforce Titan will make a nice name for itself as a low-budget computing card rather than a high-priced graphics card. I'm not sure about the power supply. I think it should be ok. The TDP of a Titan is 250 watts, and they recommend a 600 watt PSU for one. I think you can get one of those wattage meters off of amazon and check how much wattage your computer is using so you can better judge if your psu will be able to support 2. As far as water cooling them, I would say yes when you decide to do sli. A single card will be fine air cooled, but once you add another on in, the extra heat in there will most likely force you to switch.


----------



## bluesmurph

@art85
Idk if you know but the back only fits a 92mm fan. Your diagram shows a 120mm (just a heads up).

And you don't HAVE to plug your fans into the mono, only if you want the computer to control the fans and if you want to adjust the fan speeds through software. You can get a fan countroller to put in one of your front bays, then you can adjust the fan speed manually.


----------



## art85

Inelastic, thanks
I will double check my PSU. I will use this system only for CPU and GPU rendering.
I was advised to get Asus P9X79-WS instead of Asus Rampage IV gene. Do you think I will gain any performance? Do I really need workstation board?
I know it will not fit inside Vulcan.

bluesmurph, It is a good point.
It was a bit of confusion with this fan cause the manual says 120mm fan, but in reality only 92mm. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Inelastic

@art85, Here's a comparison of the two, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519&IsNodeId=1&Description=asus%20p9x79&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1%7C13-131-805%5E13-131-805-TS%2C13-131-798%5E13-131-798-TS

The one you were recommended has more stuff on it so it will allow for more future upgrades. It is also designed for workstation so it will be better suited for your needs over the Rampage, since that one is designed for gaming. You will need a larger case, but that's not necessarily a bad thing since they do offer better cooling and more room to put things in like custom water loops. Going smaller is nice, but it limits you.

You don't really "need" a mobo made for a workstation just like you don't really "need" a workstation graphics card, but you might lose performance over it. I don't really know. I only use my computer for gaming.


----------



## Je2ter

Delete
Sorry my bad


----------



## antoniotrkdz

Hi.
@art85
I am not an expert, but if you are into rendering I think you should consider a dual slot motherboard. For future processor upgrade. I guess you can find some with good gpu capabilities. If not, you could consider sharing the load between two (or more) computers: One "terminal" VULCAN with a fair game setup. And one (remote ) big horsepower noisy guy. Like a small "rendering farm". As always it all come down to your finances....


----------



## hah4

Put the CPU cable behind the tray, looks alot nicer.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *art85*
> 
> HI guys,
> I am going to build small Rendering PC base on Vulcan.So here are a components I am going for.
> Could you please double check regarding component and their compatibility. Maybe you have suggestions.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> - Do I need a better CPU, I think I will be able to overclock it to 4.8 -5.0 GHz
> - In future i will add second Titan, do i need a better PSU?
> - This is a small case and i like it, but do i need a water cooling for GPU? I am going to overclock it a bit.
> - Is it ok to put so many stuff on top of mATX board?
> - i will have 7 fans, but my motherboard has only 5 fan connectors?
> - could you also review my cooling scheme.
> - I am in uk. Where is the best place to buy all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Case NZXT Vulcan
> 
> 2 Motherboard Asus RAMPAGE IV GENE
> 
> 3 Processor Option 01 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor (12M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)
> 
> 4 HDD Seagate Barracuda 3.5 inch 1TB, 64Mb X2
> 
> 5 Video card Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan
> 
> 6 RAM Dominator GT with DHX Pro Connector 1.5V 32GB Dual/Quad Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMT32GX3M4X1866C9) red
> 
> 7 Power supplier Seasonic X - series 850W 80Plus Gold
> 
> 8 Main CPU water cooler Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance CPU Cooler
> 
> 9 200mm fan NZXT FS 200LED red
> 
> 10 CD/DVD drive LiteOn IHAS120-04 20x SATA Super AllWrite Internal
> 
> Thanks for help.


Looks like it would be an epic build! If rendering, maybe a workstation GPU would be more in your favor but if youre also going to be gaming, the GTX Titan will be your best friend for years to come especially if youre going to be utilizing an SLI setup in the future. Now, im dont do any kind of rendering but im pretty sure video rendering can use the CUDA cores in Nvidia graphics cards to help with that? Im sure someone will correct this post shortly.

I would go with the titan/s and make this an all around rendering/gaming PC









Also, the H100i will NOT fit in this case unless you mod the front and put it there. The H80i should be just fine in the front with the front HDD cage removed, just dont expect that level of an overclock. I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Inelastic

I believe his plan is to strap the H100i onto the outside of the case, on top of the plastic part that holds the two top fans, at least that is what it looks like from his drawing. You can actually fit it there if you don't put the handle on. Personally, I went with the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro since it's like a double-wide H80i.

The Titan has the K20 in it which was designed for computing so some people are looking at it for computing purposes even though the card itself is designed for gaming. Cards with that gpu in it are the high-end type that go for over 3,000 so it's an idea to consider it as a low budget rendering card. I guess it might be a good idea to see if there are any benchmarks out that compare the Titan to computing cards that are in the 1,000 price range.


----------



## TheReciever

Just going for a bit of revival, I miss my Vulcan rig to this day T.T









I wish I had the funds to rebuild that, If I had the knowledge of components and methodologies that I have now it would have a much more interesting build. I was also pondering putting the PSU in the desk and extending my PCI brackets to the bottom of the case and fitting an ATX motherboard in there as well lol but it would have been a bit of a frankenstein build at that point


----------



## Yoneda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Just going for a bit of revival, I miss my Vulcan rig to this day T.T
> 
> I wish I had the funds to rebuild that, If I had the knowledge of components and methodologies that I have now it would have a much more interesting build. I was also pondering putting the PSU in the desk and extending my PCI brackets to the bottom of the case and fitting an ATX motherboard in there as well lol but it would have been a bit of a frankenstein build at that point


Wow, is a really nice rig, whatever happened to it? D:


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoneda*
> 
> Wow, is a really nice rig, whatever happened to it? D:


I got a girlfriend >.>

The next build I make will be my Vulcan Revival. Even though the previous PC I had with the Switch 810 was good, it just wasnt a modders dream like the Vulcan was for me. Now I know how to properly install a window lol, the next time I will also be sending the case to get it properly powder coated so I dont have to deal with scratches and what not.

Also I would also replace the 5.25 bays with those 4-6 2.5 inch drive converter bays. So the other issue at the time I had was that I didnt have space for a raid card or sata expansion card. Even these days I will likely just get a 580 SLI set up because they can be converted to single slot brackets leaving 2 slots available and lately the ROG boards have finally 4 pcie slots so I like to maximize the real estate lol

Just too much random ideas for it floating around at the time


----------



## ThePlasticBling

Hello. Does anybody know if you can fit a dual 120mm radiator in the top inside of the case? Thanks.


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePlasticBling*
> 
> Hello. Does anybody know if you can fit a dual 120mm radiator in the top inside of the case? Thanks.


Nope, there is not enough room between the motherboard and the roof of the case to allow for a fan+radiator set up. Not unless you don't install the handle and put the radiator and fans on top of the mesh top.


----------



## ThePlasticBling

Thanks.


----------



## Goostax

So i got all the parts for my vulcan today! No pics yet tho...as CM is currently a mess and I'd be embarassed lol.

Had a few problems with the case. The screws for the handle have those little washers on it, and they are a ***** to get off. So i just didn't add the handle. My Xigmatek 200mm fan did not fit the side mesh, so I had to take the rubber stoppers out and just screw it right in. Its fine now, and doesn't look too bad.

Had a problem with the Mobo. The pins on the socket, or leads w/e you wanna call them, may have been DOA. However, I think it was the heatsink i got with the i5 3570k. It pressed up against it too hard, and gave the Asus Maximus Gene V motherboard I have a debug code 55 - no memory. Fixed it now by loosening the socket and the heatsink itself, Now my motherboard is giving me an AO (HDD initialization) debug code...but the comp is working perfectly. I really don't want to RMA this board xD.

Main issue atm is I bought a Asetek 545LC, and the backplate/socket adaptor did not line up with the holes. Has anyone had this problem before? Should I contact Asetek?.


----------



## TiredApplejack

Hey guys, I just found out about this group a couple days ago while looking for case modding ideas. I have had my Vulcan for a couple months now and I love every bit of it. I am planning on doing a build log when I get the parts in. I'll upload pics of what I have currently when I get the chance.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredApplejack*
> 
> Hey guys, I just found out about this group a couple days ago while looking for case modding ideas. I have had my Vulcan for a couple months now and I love every bit of it. I am planning on doing a build log when I get the parts in. I'll upload pics of what I have currently when I get the chance.


I dont think this thread is as active as it once was, but if you have any questions I would be glad to assist you with you ideas.


----------



## audioholic

Yupp I'll help


----------



## TiredApplejack

Dang, it sucks to hear that since I really do love this case and was real happy to see I wasn't the only one. I actually found this club from audioholics posts on water cooling. What I want to try is removing the 5.25 and 3.5 drive bays then install an H100i between the front panel and the case since it is supposedly only 27mm thick. Then on the inside of the case mount the fans. I just want to try and conserve as much space as possible while maintaining a clean look. I also plan on trying to cool my GPU with and H80. Basically I want to build a water cooling setup that can be transported without worry and eventually I want to do a custom loop but I don't have any experience with actual water cooling yet. any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## audioholic

Hey bud,
I would actually do that opposite. I would put the radiator on the interior of the case and the fans in that location like I did with my build








I tried the radiator out there and it was just not easy to make work. I am sure it could be done!
I would just look into a custom loop...do you want to do CPU? GPU? or both?


----------



## CaptainDoug

Has anyone modded the USB ports so they're 3.0? I was thinking about switching them out with something like this. If no one has tried it, do you guys think it's possible? How much room is underneath that area? I know the easy answer is to add in a 3.5/5.25 drive adapter with USB 3.0 but those slots are already spoken for.

PS, I have looked around but have read no solutions. Figured you guys would know if anyone did.


----------



## audioholic

If you are just swapping them you may be able to do so. Beat thing would be just try it out. That's how I learned you can fit to fans behind the front bezel


----------



## TiredApplejack

I thought it over a bit more and I have decided that im just going to go straight for a custom loop. I will also put the rad inside the case like you suggest. I will eventually want to cool my GPU so that's why I have decided this. Also any recommended pumps or rads would be appreciated, I want something more towards reliability than high performance ( cant have it breaking down on me). also CaptainDoug thats a great idea, im gonna try and see if i can swap those 2.0's out.


----------



## audioholic

What is your budget?


----------



## bluesmurph

@audioholic

Hey, so I ordered my vulcan a month or so ago but when it arrived it was severely scratched and I returned it. I haven't bought a new one yet but I was wondering if you still had those extra cases for sale? Would you be up to selling one? I'm in California if that makes a difference.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> @audioholic
> 
> Hey, so I ordered my vulcan a month or so ago but when it arrived it was severely scratched and I returned it. I haven't bought a new one yet but I was wondering if you still had those extra cases for sale? Would you be up to selling one? I'm in California if that makes a difference.


Might want to take it to PM, sale of merch outside of the marketplace is kind of looked down upon (learned the hard way)

Have done it quite a few times in the past though


----------



## bluesmurph

@thereciever

Yah we already chatted in PM. I didn't know that but he replied using private chat.
I decided that I'm just going to order a new one anyways.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> @thereciever
> 
> Yah we already chatted in PM. I didn't know that but he replied using private chat.
> I decided that I'm just going to order a new one anyways.


Its usually simpler that way, though if you have the option just try to use a different etailer


----------



## TiredApplejack

@ audioholic

my budget is around $300 which I understand is almost the bare minimum when it comes to doing a custom loop. I'll spend a little more if the benefits justify the price.


----------



## audioholic

And you want to do video card and cpu or just cpu?


----------



## TiredApplejack

Right now I will only do CPU.


----------



## audioholic

I sent you pm


----------



## subwater

Ordered my NZXT Vulcan last night, along with some other stuff too! So exited!!!!


----------



## TiredApplejack

You sir are going to have a good time


----------



## TiredApplejack

This is what I am going to use in my water cooling loop


----------



## bluesmurph

Hey guys I was thinking about buying 3 parts cause they are on sale at new egg right now.

Should I buy them now or wait until I can test them? I was thinking of getting the Video Card, PSU, and Ram.... I have an old comp lying around but idk if I could even test my parts on it. I dont want to buy the parts, wait 2 months, then find out that the parts are broken...


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> Hey guys I was thinking about buying 3 parts cause they are on sale at new egg right now.
> 
> Should I buy them now or wait until I can test them? I was thinking of getting the Video Card, PSU, and Ram.... I have an old comp lying around but idk if I could even test my parts on it. I dont want to buy the parts, wait 2 months, then find out that the parts are broken...


What parts are in question?


----------



## bluesmurph

gtx 670 FTW

Corsair Vengeance 8gb 16000mhz

Thermaltake TR-700 700w PSU


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> gtx 670 FTW
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8gb 16000mhz
> 
> Thermaltake TR-700 700w PSU


What computer do you have currently?

If it has pcie I dont see why you cant bench it with [email protected] or something similar for stability, as for the PSU you can swap it into the older system as most modern components have the 20+4 motherboard pin so you should be fine

[email protected] does not require any high performance cpu if you fold only on the core


----------



## bluesmurph

Yah so the Comp is an old work comp I took from my old office when they upgraded XD

I used it for about a month then got a laptop.

Its an HP Compaq convertible Minitower DC6700
It does have a PCIe slot but it can only have up to 4gb of Ram

it also has a 365w PSU
IDK if putting a new PSU into it will do anything to it cause it is a factory HP

I do know that EVGA graphics cards are supposed to have a 3 year warranty (at least the GTX 670 FTW) so that cover it if it doesn't work right?

The power suply is also supposed to have a 3 year warranty

IDK about warranties on Corsair RAM...

Will these warranties be good if I plug the products in for the first time in a month or two and they don't work out of box?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> Yah so the Comp is an old work comp I took from my old office when they upgraded XD
> 
> I used it for about a month then got a laptop.
> 
> Its an HP Compaq convertible Minitower DC6700
> It does have a PCIe slot but it can only have up to 4gb of Ram
> 
> it also has a 365w PSU
> IDK if putting a new PSU into it will do anything to it cause it is a factory HP
> 
> I do know that EVGA graphics cards are supposed to have a 3 year warranty (at least the GTX 670 FTW) so that cover it if it doesn't work right?
> 
> The power suply is also supposed to have a 3 year warranty
> 
> IDK about warranties on Corsair RAM...
> 
> Will these warranties be good if I plug the products in for the first time in a month or two and they don't work out of box?


OEM PSU's for prebuilts might as well say 1500w, dont believe anything you read about a OEM psu for a prebuilt lol

ram and all that wouldnt matter, as you would only be testing the GPU core with [email protected]

As long as you register all your parts, you will be fine. But if you want to test your components before finishing your build that would be my suggestion for ya


----------



## bluesmurph

Ok, I also have a friend that just built a new comp so if I REALLY need to check I guess i could drive over to his house and try the parts out XD (that is if he says yes)

I think that and the warranties should keep me in good shape IF anything goes bad with the parts. I guess I'll take the risk. Thank you!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> Ok, I also have a friend that just built a new comp so if I REALLY need to check I guess i could drive over to his house and try the parts out XD (that is if he says yes)
> 
> I think that and the warranties should keep me in good shape IF anything goes bad with the parts. I guess I'll take the risk. Thank you!


No problem man, I just have one request, pics bro when you have the set up lol

Just make sure you register your parts, some times you might get a cool rep and they will green light an RMA that wasnt registered but that is happening less and less lately


----------



## bluesmurph

Hahaha yah ill register the products and don't worry, ill post pics of me building it. Seeing as I just spent all of my money I could spend on parts It will be another month or two before I have enough money to buy the last few parts XD (CPU, CPU cooler, Mobo, CD/DvD drive,Windows 7 64bit)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> Hahaha yah ill register the products and don't worry, ill post pics of me building it. Seeing as I just spent all of my money I could spend on parts It will be another month or two before I have enough money to buy the last few parts XD (CPU, CPU cooler, Mobo, CD/DvD drive,Windows 7 64bit)


Just rock it old school in your prebuilt for the lolz


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredApplejack*
> 
> This is what I am going to use in my water cooling loop


Thats a perfect loop! You will be happy! Have you decided on how to mount the reservoir? I think mounting it to the fans would be the best way to go. The radiator you have there is thin enough to allow for fans and a longer video card
















Can you let me know how those 45's and 90's are..they look huge!


----------



## TiredApplejack

@ audioholic

Thanks! I plan on mounting the radiator to the front of the case on the inside with the fans on the outside underneath the shroud. I will be cutting away or drilling holes in the case so that there wont be any air flow restriction through the rad. also im going to do two tests on the temps ( one with the foam that is behind the shrouds grills and one test with the foam removed to see if it makes a difference. I'm dead set on putting the fans behind the shroud but if it proves to cause too much restriction ill have to try and move them inside the case which I really dont want to do because of space issues.

as for the Monsoon angled connectors, ya they do look a bit on the large side but I did some research and looked at reviews and I believe they will fit just fine, they look bulkier but they dont seem to take up much more space than the other brands do, plus they look really cool!


----------



## TiredApplejack

This is my layout plan
the 3.5" drive bays will be gone and the 5.25" bays will have the bottom cut out entirely so that the rad will fit, I hope to use the top bay for my HDD and mount a future SSD on the sides of the cage.


----------



## audioholic

Mounting the fans behind the shroud is easy! Have you seen my log on it?
the loop looks good!
one suggestion would to get say a T block and run a drain tube!
also cut the nasty plastic on that shroud you'll see what I mean!


----------



## TiredApplejack

Thanks and no I haven't seen your entire build, but how is the air flow with the fans behind the shroud? also are you talking about the plastic alignment pegs around the sides or the crisscross design that's on the lower half of the shroud?


----------



## audioholic

The crisscross part







Check out my build log...It pretty much shows everything I did(I think)








I had air coming into the case through the shroud and out the top..worked out really well









Did you order the stuff already?


----------



## TiredApplejack

I skimmed through your build log but I couldn't find any part where you cut out the crisscross. I will most likely do it since I want to remove the foam stuff from behind it to get unrestricted air flow. I haven't ordered the parts yet, i'm waiting for another paycheck so that I will have buffer money in case of an unexpected bill or whatever, luckily that will be next Friday so I will order it over next weekend









also, just in case, what hardware (length, width, pitch) am I going to need in order to secure the fans to the rad ( or are they normally supplied)? just want to know if I need to make a Lowes run before I get too caught up in the build.


----------



## audioholic

Nope the radiator should come with screws for fans(usually only 2 fans though) but that is when you get the screws and head to your hardware store








I guess I didnt take any pictures, yea I just used snips to cut that out and it looked so much better...removed the foam as well


----------



## TiredApplejack

I plan on only doing a push layout, are there any real gains with push/pull that would justify the space consumption? Actually now that I think about it, I may need the extra pressure to help pull through the filters I want over the fans







still if you see any benefit from it let me know.


----------



## audioholic

That I would have no clue about! May as well try it out..I dont even use my Vulcan build anymore(its in pieces)


----------



## bluesmurph

I was wonder what is the best 120mm CPU water cooler that will fit in the front of the case? Is it the H80? And what's the difference between e H80 and the H80i?


----------



## audioholic

Pretty sure its the 80. The I version has better looking block/hoses and better fans!


----------



## TiredApplejack

The H80i/H100i have new pumps and CPU blocks that make it better, it also comes with a program to manage the cooling of your entire system (fans, pump speed, max temps, profiles, etc.)

If you are looking at these coolers I recommend going with the H80i version. also right now on amazon the H80i is cheaper than the H80.


----------



## bluesmurph

Is it a good idea to get a refurbished h80? It's a loot cheaper but idk if it might break faster....


----------



## TiredApplejack

Generally I try to stay away from refurbished parts because that usually means something went wrong in the first place, but its up to you.

I say save up and get a new one because they aren't that expensive to begin with, but if money is tight go ahead and try refurbished but see if it has a warranty on it before you get it.


----------



## audioholic

Exactly, I was half asleep when I wrote that this morning








The h80i is the way to go. Save up for a bit longer and get that. I too stay away(usually) depending on the product from refurbished parts. Especially when it comes to that kind of thing. The h80i is a better block as well as better and quieter.
If you are really gun ho on modding your case you may look at the Swiftech H220 and throw the 240 radiator in the front of the case.







There are options in the Vulcan, although limited. You just need to plan. I had a total of 360mm of radiator inside my Vulcan.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredApplejack*
> 
> Generally I try to stay away from refurbished parts because that usually means something went wrong in the first place, but its up to you.
> 
> I say save up and get a new one because they aren't that expensive to begin with, but if money is tight go ahead and try refurbished but see if it has a warranty on it before you get it.


Not necessarily, most of the time people were just unsatisfied with the product and return it. I always buy refurbished and/or used parts for my PCs


----------



## TiredApplejack

ok well that puts it in a whole new perspective for me. I didnt really know of anyone who bought used items for the pc and so I just wasnt sure if I could trust it. thanks


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Not necessarily, most of the time people were just unsatisfied with the product and return it. I always buy refurbished and/or used parts for my PCs


I'll usually buy refurbished from Amazon Warehouse. In the item description, it'll tell you exactly what you'll be getting (i.e. if you will be missing cords or even the box). Elsewhere, I am much more hesitant.


----------



## ohyouknow

Been following this thread and want to put my boy on it.


----------



## audioholic

Is that card really sagging or is it just the picture? Looks great though!


----------



## ohyouknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Is that card really sagging or is it just the picture? Looks great though!


Yes it is sagging. The picture does make it look a lot worse than it is. =(

Thanks though. I probably need to do wiring from the ground up but I can live with it for now. haha.


----------



## audioholic

Yea my sag was super bad in my Vulcan,,except for mine was up! The wire management I did pushed up on the 6 pins really bad. But I just tugged them down and was all good. Unfortunetly I am migrating into a different case so the Vulcan is no more. The case became to restrictive to me although it is mATX and I am moving to a ITX...confusing I know


----------



## Rushua

pretty swish build







gotta ask, is that SSD secured, or just hanging there??


----------



## rievhardt

@ohyouknow
What's your HSF?


----------



## bluesmurph

Super excited! Just got my gtx 670 FTW, vengeance RAM (8gb), and power supply today. I know it's an odd combo but they were on sale









I almost have enough saved up for the motherboard (looking at the g1.sniper m3) but idk if I should wait for it to go on sale too.

Btw, my graphics card came with a $150 voucher for 3 different free to play games ($50 codes for each). I was wondering if anyone wanted the Planetside 2 (7000 station cash) or Hawken (7200 meteor credits). Just PM me XD I'm looking to trade them for some steam games (no they are not free XD).


----------



## audioholic

The 670 FTW is amazing...not a great OC card but wowza! I love mine and it looks amazing! I'd say put a LED pointing at it...a little spot light action!


----------



## audioholic

What PSU did you get?


----------



## bluesmurph

Yah the box for the thing is huge too! This is my first card that is more of an enthusiast card









I really want to put my build together but I just don't have the money for the motherboard, CPU, CPU cooler, and windows 7 yet :/ I've to like $100 and I think the most important thing to get next would be the motherboard cause... Well you know... It's sort of the base of the comp! That or the CPU.


----------



## bluesmurph

lol i just took a pic just cause all the cool kids do that... but they normally have ALL of the parts









anyway yah i have a 700w cause i didnt know what i should have gotten. it was on sale plus had a nice rebate so i got that one. Its not modular







but I think i can handle it.


----------



## TiredApplejack

I ordered all my watercooling parts now and I hope to have them sometime this week


----------



## audioholic




----------



## ohyouknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushua*
> 
> pretty swish build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta ask, is that SSD secured, or just hanging there??


I bought a bytecc ssd adapter mount and had intended to put it into the regular HD rack top bay. But when I initially wired it, there was a lot of clutter showing when I removed the lower HD rack. So I decided to see if I could mount the adapter mount in that orientation to hide clutter and it worked! Holes are not perfectly aligned but it's on there securely. Rewired my cables and got rid of the clutter but enjoyed the way it looks so I kept it.


----------



## ohyouknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @ohyouknow
> What's your HSF?


I'm using the Noctua NH L-12. I was worried about clearance with the side fan so I went with it. The only thing I don't like is that changing the Video card is a PITA since I need to press that button to release the card from the slot which is just below all of the fins.


----------



## skumar

Hello everyone , i have just completed my new 2013 gaming rig with nzxt vulcan gaming case. The total cost of this system (cpu only) is Rs.85000/- (about 1500-1600 $) so this is really a performance pc.The specs are :

Asus Maximus V Gene Z77
Intel core i5 3570K
Powercolor radeon HD7870 2gb
Gskill 8gb 1600 ddr3
seagate 2tb hdd
corsair 128gb force 3 gs ssd
corsair CX600 80+ bronze smps
CM hyper TX3 cpu cooler
Deepcool red led fans
aerocool touch 1000 fan controller
asus DVD RW+
uspeed front panel usb 3.0 port
NZXT vulcan case
bitfenix alchemy red sleeved cables

I have carefully selected all the components which are very good value for money products and at the same time provide very good gaming power.


----------



## bluesmurph

Oooooooo preeetttttyyyy









Did you buy the bitfenix starter pack or did you buy those individually? Cause I was thinking about getting some green ones after I build my system.


----------



## TiredApplejack

Ok so I have been toying with the idea of fitting an ATX board in this case, I know it can be done and I already know how I would go about doing it, but Ideas on how I would create the extra PCI slots would be helpful. thanks


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredApplejack*
> 
> Ok so I have been toying with the idea of fitting an ATX board in this case, I know it can be done and I already know how I would go about doing it, but Ideas on how I would create the extra PCI slots would be helpful. thanks


I had actually ventured the same route as I had that idea for my Vulcan when I was modifying it. It took me a while to find it but I finally did lol

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14582/cpa-607/IO_Shield_-_10_Slot_-_Black_Anodized_Aluminum.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11627/cpa-502/IO_Shield_-_7_Slot_-_Black_Anodized_Aluminum.html

They are pretty high quality and I also have one myself from the build and ended up not using it because it was an idea that i had almost halfway through my project.

You can also cut out the vents on the back panel and make another slot there and just connect it via pcie ribbon or just make it a dedicated vent zone if you have an aftermarket cooler on your card that dumps heat back into your system

Man I am really wanting to get this case again lol

The problem with those I/O expansions is that you will have to weld it together with the rest of the natural frame of your computer as it will not be a picture perfect fit.


----------



## TiredApplejack

wow thanks man, I didnt know they actually made I/O shields. Im planning on just removing the old one and im going to rivet the new one in. when I put the CPU water block on I believe I will be able to move the PSU up to where the 80mm fan is. My thought on this is if I can get an ATX board in there I will most likely never switch cases again. I love this case and its portability. mATX case, ATX board, and water cooled! What more could you ask for!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredApplejack*
> 
> wow thanks man, I didnt know they actually made I/O shields. Im planning on just removing the old one and im going to rivet the new one in. when I put the CPU water block on I believe I will be able to move the PSU up to where the 80mm fan is. My thought on this is if I can get an ATX board in there I will most likely never switch cases again. I love this case and its portability. mATX case, ATX board, and water cooled! What more could you ask for!


You may also want to look into using those 5.25" drive bay PSU's

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=115

Can use this one for the motherboard and other basic things

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=122

these one for VGA cards

Not sure how available they are in the land of today as I think they were 08' but im sure there will be something available somewhere as servers often use this type of PSU.


----------



## TiredApplejack

Thanks for the suggestion but i plan on removing the drive bays altogether to make room for a 240mm rad in the front of the case. I didn't even know they made stuff like this! I have many plans for this build but im gonna have to go one step at a time, so first thing is the watercooling.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredApplejack*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion but i plan on removing the drive bays altogether to make room for a 240mm rad in the front of the case. I didn't even know they made stuff like this! I have many plans for this build but im gonna have to go one step at a time, so first thing is the watercooling.


Just make sure that you make a solid decision before you start pulling triggers lol, I was still doing a lot of research but pulling triggers as I went so even though I was still quite proud of what I had, it could have been much more refined lol


----------



## skumar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> Oooooooo preeetttttyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy the bitfenix starter pack or did you buy those individually? Cause I was thinking about getting some green ones after I build my system.


I buy those bitfenix cable individually and its also come in green and some other colours too.


----------



## TiredApplejack

Ya im going to have to be real careful or it could end up looking like crap, but I wont move the PSU until I can get a fully modular one.


----------



## Rushua

well, i always had the idea of using a pci extender cable and mounting another graphics card here, sideways of course










it would be close enough for a crossfire/sli cable and if done right, could look pretty sweet.


----------



## TiredApplejack

thats a pretty cool idea and one I hadnt thought about, but I think it isnt long enough to fit a card there without having to remove that 80mm fan.

then there is still the problem with how you will mount it there and keep it stable. If you could come up with a custom bracket to screw into the card that will mount there let me know because this could be a great way to expand this options of this case.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredApplejack*
> 
> thats a pretty cool idea and one I hadnt thought about, but I think it isnt long enough to fit a card there without having to remove that 80mm fan.
> 
> then there is still the problem with how you will mount it there and keep it stable. If you could come up with a custom bracket to screw into the card that will mount there let me know because this could be a great way to expand this options of this case.


They sell those as well







Come on man, I have been through this lol.

Only problem is most of those parts are only held at frozencpu and I dont really care for their policies that they enforce there. Like if a product is damaged or if they missed something in the manifest they assume absolutely no responsibility and will not reimburse you for it. so I only order from them when I absolutely have to


----------



## Rushua

you could fit it without buying anything, as long as you have a way to cut a long thin hole in the top of the air vent, just below the the 92mm fan.


You could then remove a section around the air vent to let the ports come through.

Also, the part of the GPU that goes through the thin hole, could be bent upwards and screwed into place by drilling an extra hole. this would be enough support to keep the card in place.


----------



## TheReciever

When mounting expensive GPU's it pays to have the peace of mind of having a proper mounting kit, they arent expensive and look easy to mod into this system so why skimp on the essential parts?


----------



## zyue

Hey guys just bought this case last week and slowly touching it up to make it look nice. *joining this forum just because of this thread







*

really fun to see all the mods in here


----------



## bluesmurph

Well I just got back from a trip to LA. While I was their I went to the only micro center in California and picked up an i5-3570k for $190 cause its in store on,y for that price XD

I find it funny that I've bought everything BUT the motherboard..... I don't have the CPU cooler but if I w REALLY short on money I could just roll with the stock cooler until I have enough saved up for an h80i.

I can't wait til I finally get this thing put together!


----------



## zyue

Hey guys, finally had the time to update the picture, still need a lot of help in cable management process tho :/


----------



## TheReciever

Looks pretty clean considering the Vulcan has pretty horrible cable management. They should have added another sheet cover on the back panel as that would have helped tremendously


----------



## TiredApplejack

I finally got around to modding my case and installing my watercooling loop so I have pics coming up


----------



## TiredApplejack




----------



## TiredApplejack

sorry for the blurry pics :/


----------



## TiredApplejack

Drilling out the rivets with a Dremel tool because my drill was dead, but I had to switch to the semi-dead drill because it was too much for the dremel lol.


----------



## TiredApplejack

right after I blew all the metal shavings out and test fitted the rad and fans ( I am aware one is reversed lol ) a guy with a leaf blower came by my porch and sent leaves and stuff all over my case :/ lol


----------



## TiredApplejack

Made my markings of where to cut.


----------



## TiredApplejack

More markings and drilled the holes for the fan and started cutting until my cutter wheel broke


----------



## TiredApplejack

Finished cutting, deburring, and smoothing the edges


----------



## TiredApplejack

watercooling parts and TIM. I wasted the TIM by accidentally placing the CPU block with the in and out ports reversed and since it is liquid metal I now have a nice stain on my CPU and CPU block :/ luckily the block came with some TIM of its own so I used that.


----------



## TiredApplejack

look at fan wiring, CPU block, MOBO and PSU installed.


----------



## TiredApplejack

HDD installed


----------



## TiredApplejack

Best cable management I could do with a non-modular PSU :/ it was really difficult to get the back on lol


----------



## audioholic

Looks like you are on your way to awesomeness! You should edit your posts though so all the photos are in one post instead of multiple posts







Did you manage to get the 8 pin behind the mobo tray like I said?


----------



## TiredApplejack

Rest of the photos because I feel bad for spamming :/

@audioholic no I wasnt able to because I had too much together when I realized it :/ I'm most likely going to redo the build because I could have done more to help with cable management and I need to replace the Rad fans because they dont move enough air, I figured I would need a lot of pressure to move air through the rad but its surprisingly easy. also I may have potentially made a fatal mistake by forgetting to wash out the rad before installing everything and im having some strange results when running Prime95 which ill also post pics of. also I have some more parts coming in ( res sponge and a link for connecting the res and pump). also I havent done anything with lighting yet.


----------



## TiredApplejack

Ok so after all this was said and done I have noticed huge differences in Idle temps, but really strange and IMO impossible temps in prime95.

Idle Temps

Just starting Prime95 so far so good

Then it jumps to 255 C and throttles!

Then even though it is still above the TJ max it returns to normal and continues to drop in temp!


It continues this cycle over and over until I stop the test and the pump increases and decreases speed accordingly. I checked the temps with two different programs ( HardwareMonitor and Coretemp). I am worried that maybe the CPU block may be clogged with debris. What I dont understand is that everything else works normally and it doesnt happen unless I run Prime95. If you guys could help me figure it out it would be nice.

Edit: I was running this OC before I watercooled.


----------



## audioholic

Question 1: May be a dumb question, but I have to ask. Did you remove the sticker from your CPU block?
It is odd to see much of a difference at idle..its at max where watercooling usually shines!
I am stumped as far as those readings!


----------



## TiredApplejack

lol yes I removed the sticker from the block and I am currently using [email protected] on full with zero temp problems. im starting to wonder if its just Prime95. are there any other CPU stress testers?


----------



## audioholic

uhh yea [email protected] is about the best stress you can put on a CPU








I like that loop you have. Is your res/pump mounted in anyway? Or is it just held in place by the tubing?


----------



## TiredApplejack

Hmm ok then I guess its just prime95, ill download the 32bit version and see if that does anything. Thanks! and right now its just held by the tubing, but it holds it pretty well and I am able to move it around a bit which makes filling and draining easier, im even contemplating keeping it as it is. BTW thanks for suggesting these parts, they are great and look amazing, also the Monsoon angled fittings work great and aren't too bulky.

Edit: the pump is mounted to the bottom of the case with the stick pads


----------



## TheReciever

Looking good, though I still am out of a job at the moment but I have been looking into some parts for another Vulcan build. I think I want to get one of these for the 120mm intake area

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16235/ex-rad-409/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Single_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html

Then grab another 360 80mm radiator for the top

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16238/ex-rad-411/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Triple_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html

Then mount two of these suckers on the back panel door (240mm Rad 80mm thick)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16236/ex-rad-410/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Dual_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html

Then use this Reservoir, mounted on the fork end of the back panel

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16935/ex-res-418/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_150_Inline_Reservoir_-_Clear_BP-WTZM150AC-CL.html?tl=g30c97s166

Use the MSI big bang x79, but get a waterblock for the mobo because that heatsink is horrible and inherently flexes with time

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130626&Tpk=MSI%20big%20bang&IsVirtualParent=1

Planned GPU configuration would be to use 2 460 2WiNS for 24/7 folding (200 bucks each is the going rate and they have excellent returns on folding). Or maybe gtx 590 as they have better watercooling options for it, it all really depends on the going rates at the time.

The actual PC components will obviously vary based on rates vs. performance for gaming/folding at home. However the real project is going to be for modding the Vulcan to be able to withstand all the extra weight on the case, as some of you know the metal is actually quite thin lol. Also cable management will no doubt be a nightmare on this thing lol. I think adding a sheet of metal by the drive bays will offer some more cable management capabilities, though I will have to re-purchase first to double check my measurements. This will no doubt be a frankenstein type of build lol, its not going to be clean at all but it will definitely be an achievement of sorts to complete.

One main concern is keeping the frame from bending from the mounted 240mm 80mm thick rads on the back panel. I thick using some large diameter and thin o-rings with a rubber buffer to help distribute the weight into the frame on the inside I think would do...

Though another concern would be to better mount the 360mm rad on the top, but this time cleaner. Because of the lack of space on the top of the case it would take more planning and configuring before actual implementation.

Im going to have to cut this post "short" as my school is closing now, but if you guys have any ideas ans toss them around Ill be back in about an hour or so


----------



## audioholic

Unless you get some sort of shroud to raise the whole top portion you can only fit 25mm of anything up there..unless i missed something? Or are you going external!?!?


----------



## TheReciever

It will rest on top with a little bit of modification, however this time around I want to do a proper mounting of the RAD, so as to be able to push/pull instead of just push because of the lack of proper mounting of the rad. A dremel tool will take you long ways from stock my friend lol

You might have seen the picture before of the red and white Vulcan that was posted by me earlier designs and implementations, I went through many steps but to be quite blunt I was a noob at modding at the time and I have had a couple of years to ponder this project slowly and more methodically. Vulcan is and has always been my favorite case, always being an advocating of maxing out your real estate in a computer case is what initially brought me to the MicroATX form factor.

*This will definitely be a Frankenstein type build*









Wish I was better at sketchup, so we can go over this community build in greater detail but time and web references will have to suffice for the moment


----------



## TheReciever

can anyone tell me of an ATX Rear back panel (i/O Panel area) will fit the vulcan with a little bit of modification as opposed to having to completely fabricate a new back panel for the space used for an ATX board?

Like maybe one of those top mounted PSU cases but just chop off the part for the PSU to make it fit for the vulcan that can be modded with a dremel? Doesnt matter if I need to grab so obsolete case from craiglist or something just dont want to pay someone to fabricate a back panel as they would charge me more than its worth since its (specialized)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ubernub

Hi guys,

Just new here.









Here's my first mod by the way. I'm a total newbie in the modding scene so i'm still in the process of enhancing my modding skills. Just thought i'd share my mod since its base is a vulcan case







Will post my build log soon. Hope you'll appreciate as i've invested a lot of sweat and blood (literally puncturing my fingers when I was sleeving and almost had my fingers cut while using the rotary tool!)


----------



## audioholic

Man that is exactly what I was wanting to do with my Vulcan build! That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## audioholic

Whoa triple post


----------



## Caskai

wooooo! that is sooo cool! what heatsink is that ?!?!


----------



## twoofswords

Looks like a Thermaltake SpinQ VT.


----------



## Caskai

sick! looks deadly









here's my first panel done







any feedback would be more than welcome, negative or positive


----------



## Gigahurts711

That's really funny that you have initial d on yours cause I was going to put the fujiwara tofu shop sticker on my back panel. Just like my car ;p


----------



## ubernub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Man that is exactly what I was wanting to do with my Vulcan build! That is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> wooooo! that is sooo cool! what heatsink is that ?!?!


@twoofswords is correct, that is a ThermalTake SpinQ VT, modded the look and re-routed the wires
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> sick! looks deadly


----------



## audioholic

Saw you on the NZXT facebook page! Way to go!


----------



## Caskai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigahurts711*
> 
> That's really funny that you have initial d on yours cause I was going to put the fujiwara tofu shop sticker on my back panel. Just like my car ;p


Yeh like my most favourite anime ever! haha i was contemplating spraying that on the grill or something too but i thought that would be too much









hold up. You have a AE86







if you do, IM SOOOO JELOUS! like literally my DREAM car!


----------



## ubernub

ooh. Thanks, didn't even know haha.


----------



## arod944

Hi everybody, this is my first post. I ordered my NZXT Vulcan and it should be here tomorrow or Thursday. Was wondering if anyone could give me an idea on what is the best cooling solution that I can use with the 200mm side panel fan. My motherboard is the MB MSI|Z77MA-G45 Z77 and I am using G.Skill sniper series ram. Thank you for any help


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod944*
> 
> Hi everybody, this is my first post. I ordered my NZXT Vulcan and it should be here tomorrow or Thursday. Was wondering if anyone could give me an idea on what is the best cooling solution that I can use with the 200mm side panel fan. My motherboard is the MB MSI|Z77MA-G45 Z77 and I am using G.Skill sniper series ram. Thank you for any help


What kind of cooling are you looking to have? Air or Water, details brother! (OR sister) lol


----------



## arod944

Honestly, I don't really know which one is better. If I were to go liquid I would definitely want to go closed loop as I don't have the time/money to invest in a full loop system. I like the thought of air cooling since it doesn't have the chance of leaking on me but if the temps are much better with closed loop then I may look the other way. Also, I am going to be using the i5 3570k and I do intend to overclock it. I am willing to spend around $80 max for a cooling solution if that helps at all. Thanks


----------



## afallickwang

I love this case very much and probably will be ordering my second one of this within an year or so. Just got my main rig up to a Corsair Vengeance C70 in arctic white.


----------



## arod944

Parts came in the mail today, so excited. Hope to get pictures up later







still looking for some advice on cooling the Vulcan for around $80. I have G. Skill Sniper ram in case that helps because I know some heat sinks can block the ram slots. I am currently looking at the cm hyper 212 or corsair h80i. [edit] I forgot to mention that I will be using a gtx 570 twin frozr. I know how those cards dump heat into the case rather than exhausting it out and that's why I have opted to use the 200mm side panel fan.


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod944*
> 
> Parts came in the mail today, so excited. Hope to get pictures up later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still looking for some advice on cooling the Vulcan for around $80. I have G. Skill Sniper ram in case that helps because I know some heat sinks can block the ram slots. I am currently looking at the cm hyper 212 or corsair h80i. [edit] I forgot to mention that I will be using a gtx 570 twin frozr. I know how those cards dump heat into the case rather than exhausting it out and that's why I have opted to use the 200mm side panel fan.


The Hyper 212 won't fit if you plan on using the 200mm side panel fan.

I wanted to use the side 200 mm fan in my Vulcan, but...
Quote:


> CPU heatsink height support: 165mm (without 35mm thick side 200mm fan)


With only 130mm of clearance, that mean most tower style heatsinks wouldn't fit. I ended up with the Noctua NH-C14.



It's pricey ($80-ish) and the brown/beige color scheme doesn't suit everyone. But I like the set up.


----------



## arod944

The thig in worried about is that my GPU dumps heat into the case and the noctua blows air down onto the CPU so I'm worried that it will suck up heat from the GPU and cause higher temps. Should I just go with the H80i?


----------



## frogger4

Shoot! I need to join the club! See my living room rig in my signature


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod944*
> 
> The thig in worried about is that my GPU dumps heat into the case and the noctua blows air down onto the CPU so I'm worried that it will suck up heat from the GPU and cause higher temps. Should I just go with the H80i?


Yes, go for the H80i.

The H80i is on sale now on newegg for $88: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181031

I would go for that one since the Noctua is almost the same price ($84) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608020&Tpk=noctua%20nh-c14&IsVirtualParent=1


----------



## arod944

Thanks for the responses everyone, I am now just waiting for my 200mm fan to come in the mail and my H80i. Hope to post pics soon but all I have is an iPhone.


----------



## afallickwang

I really dig the design of the case. However, the steel used to make the side panels are not very strong. I already dented up both sides of the case.

Anyone else suffer from this issue too?

Right now building my NZXT LAN party gaming rig. So far:

-NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic Gaming mATX Computer Case
-Intel Core i5-3350P Ivy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.3GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 69W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80637i53350P
-ASRock H77M LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
-G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
-XFX FX775AZNJ4 Radeon HD 7750 1GB DDR5 CI-Express 3.0 x16 Video Card

(in progress)

I still need a hard drive to be honest a 4 TB one.


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I really dig the design of the case. However, the steel used to make the side panels are not very strong. I already dented up both sides of the case.
> 
> Anyone else suffer from this issue too?


I have a bigger problem with the plastic picking up paint from when they rub up against my wall. No amount of scrubbing seems to remove the white/beige streaks that the sides of the front fascia has picked up. ::shrugs::


----------



## arod944

Honestly, I have had no problems with the side of the case while I was building mine and I have been reopening it a lot. Seems pretty sturdy to me. Now, I can see how you might dent it if you lay it on op of an object with a blunt point such as a knee when you put your desktop on your lap while you are working with it. However, my solution was just to remove both side panels when working with it. I absolutely love this case and the only "complaint" that I have is that the cables for the front panel use some pretty shoddy plastic and I had to literally hold the wires in the fan connectors a certain way just so I could plug in my fans for the fan controller. Overall, I am in love with it and I am just waiting to get my H80i and my 200mm fan in the mail on Monday. I also mounted my 2 laptop hard drives in my 3.5 inch bay using thumb screws and they don't even wobble







(Could also be because I did some voodoo magic cable management so the cables hold 'em in place).


----------



## Inelastic

I haven't had any problems with the side of the case either.

However, the biggest problem I have is cable management. I have a massive power supply (Corsair AX1200) that blocks half of the opening to behind the mobo tray, so I have to squeeze all the cables through that, which makes a huge bulge at that spot and makes it really hard to put the side panel on. I also have alot of things in it so there are tons of power cables running; the big mobo one, the cpu one, two for the video card, one for the 3 hard drives I have, one for the blue ray drive, and one for the sound card and lighting...not to mention they are all individually sleeved which makes them bulkier. It's a mess back there. I also have a problem with the blue ray drive's face getting scratched when I take off the case's front bezel.


----------



## arod944

@Inelastic

That power supply is huge! Why did you get one that big and high wattage? I understand if you planned on going SLI or are recycling it but dang haha. Looks good though.

Other thoughts: Should I use my 200mm fan as an intake or an exhaust? I have the GTX 570 in there and I have my H80i installed and OCed my i5 3570k to 4.2 GHz @ 32 idle and it gets up to 55 C when running Prime 95 and furmark at the same time. Just not sure if the great amount of air it's sucking in is helping airflow or just pushing air back into the case thus restricting air flow.


----------



## TheReciever

Exhaust

I had done that for my old 902 I used to have and it dropped my temps on my 4890's significantly as opposed to intake


----------



## arod944

Sweet, thanks for the tip. Does your 200mm fan make a "grinding" noise? Mine does and I have no idea if it's because it might be off axis slightly or needs to be lubed up.


----------



## TheReciever

Im not a fan guru so I cant say anything for sure. However I know some fans are designed to be horizontal back from when the Antec 900/1200 top fan were popular

So check and see specifically what your fan is capable of, though in the end, it may just need some extra grease in there


----------



## Inelastic

@arod994: I got it after a psu failure in my last computer, which needed around 800 watts. I was planning on going bigger so I just got a really big and nice one. Once I got around to building my current pc, budgetary constraints forced me to rethink what I wanted to do. I decided to go smaller and decided not to budget in a smaller psu since this one is so nice.

You can always reverse the fan and compare temps to see which one is best for your setup. Which fan did you get? I have the NZXT fs-200 led and it doesn't make any grinding noises at any angle.


----------



## davidvu396

Here's my build!










Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i3-3220
CPU Cooler: Alpenföhn Civetta
Motherboard: AsRock B75-Pro3-M
GPU: XFX HD R7770 Overclocked
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
SSD: -- coming soon --
Case: NZXT Vulcan
PSU: BeQuiet Pure Power L8 430W

It's already 6 Months old and that is why its a bit dusty.

picture with LED's and side fan coming up in a few weeks


----------



## davidvu396

How did you mount the MegaFlow?


----------



## arod944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> @arod994: I got it after a psu failure in my last computer, which needed around 800 watts. I was planning on going bigger so I just got a really big and nice one. Once I got around to building my current pc, budgetary constraints forced me to rethink what I wanted to do. I decided to go smaller and decided not to budget in a smaller psu since this one is so nice.
> 
> You can always reverse the fan and compare temps to see which one is best for your setup. Which fan did you get? I have the NZXT fs-200 led and it doesn't make any grinding noises at any angle.


I just got the white non led 200mm fan but my dorm mate was "helping" and he stuck his finger in it so yeah, waiting for a new one to come in the mail haha. But the PC is right by my bed (literally 1 foot away from my pillow) and I can hear the 200mm fan even when I dial it down to minimum speeds due to the "grinding" noise it makes. I'm happy to say that the H80i is literally so quiet that I can't hear it when it's on while I download games on steam overnight. The 200mm fan now that was a different story as I could clearly hear it over even the AC unit and minfridge I have in my dorm room.

edit: Even with fans on full and all, desktop is still quieter than my HP Dv6 haha!!


----------



## Caskai

Hey guys finished doing the most of the painting i think... still not too sure where im going with this to be honest hahaha
but yeh hes some more pics so far:





Also im wondering. Is there really no way of mounting a 240mm rad on the top of the case? seems like sucha shame. was think of putting a swiftech H220 there?

Thanks


----------



## bluesmurph

Quick question. Asrock extreme4-m or gigabyte g1 sniper m3? The asrock is cheaper but only like $50 (which is still a lot for my budget XD). I've also heard that asrock isn't very good but at the same time heard that its better than gigabyte.... So idk


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> Hey guys finished doing the most of the painting i think... still not too sure where im going with this to be honest hahaha
> but yeh hes some more pics so far:
> 
> ...
> 
> Also im wondering. Is there really no way of mounting a 240mm rad on the top of the case? seems like sucha shame. was think of putting a swiftech H220 there?
> 
> Thanks


looking nice! Looks like the red may have dripped a little, but you may be going for that effect.

You can easily mount a 240mm radiator up top, but you'll need to have the fans on the outside of the case (or fans inside and radiator outside).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluesmurph*
> 
> Quick question. Asrock extreme4-m or gigabyte g1 sniper m3? The asrock is cheaper but only like $50 (which is still a lot for my budget XD). I've also heard that asrock isn't very good but at the same time heard that its better than gigabyte.... So idk


I've got the AsRock Extreme 4M. It's a quite feature - full board at a good price. It's not much good for high overclocks though. It works fine for the lower 4GHz range, but the voltage control isn't very good as you go higher. With just being able to use an offset and a turbo voltage, it feels a bit random what voltage you actually end up with. Anyway, if you don't need to do too much overclocking, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Caskai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> looking nice! Looks like the red may have dripped a little, but you may be going for that effect.
> 
> You can easily mount a 240mm radiator up top, but you'll need to have the fans on the outside of the case (or fans inside and radiator outside).


Thanks. well i made a mistake and thought might aswell just make it look like i did it intentionally lol

but yeh i thort a normal rad could fit but AIO watercooling kit fit. because the swiftech H220 looks like it has a little reservoir attached to the end...
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Swiftech-H220-Compact-Drive-II-PWM-Water-Cooling-Kit-pid-17411.html
Thanks really need the help as this is my first mATX build!


----------



## TheReciever

With a dremel, anything is possible my friend


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> Thanks. well i made a mistake and thought might aswell just make it look like i did it intentionally lol
> 
> but yeh i thort a normal rad could fit but AIO watercooling kit fit. because the swiftech H220 looks like it has a little reservoir attached to the end...
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Swiftech-H220-Compact-Drive-II-PWM-Water-Cooling-Kit-pid-17411.html
> Thanks really need the help as this is my first mATX build!


Right, I forgot about the extra length from the pump part!

Here is one person's solution o.o


That required drilling holes for the tubes, then mounting the radiator on top. You can't really see it, but it has a push pull configuration (fans on the inside, and then more on top outside). So, it's not as easy as I made it sound before, but it could work!


----------



## Caskai

eww if thats the only way, I would prefer to do air cooling haha

Really want to retrain the case's lovely aesthetics and the handle needs to be usable because it will be moving about alot.

Do you think i could mount the fans first and then the radiator so like a Pull configuration?

thanks for the help!


----------



## audioholic

Only thing that can fit is two 120mm fans...the motherboard sits right at the line where the 25mm fans stop . So a radiator on that location is impossible unless you go external. Or you make your own top panel and offset it somehow. But don't be upset if you buy a h100 and it doesn't fit up there because I have tried. Unless you make a custom shroud or you mount it all externally...yuck..


----------



## frogger4

I can't think of anything you could do that would allow for a 240mm radiator and the handle.

Here's some thoughts:
You could probably mount it on the inside of the mesh side panel. You might need to be a little creative with how you screw it in, but I think you could fit several radiators on the side panel if you want to.
Also, a while back I heard someone musing about putting a Kraken x40 (140mm radiator) in the front of the case. I think if you remove the front drive bay (there are screws underneath), and then drill some wider holes in the front grill, you could probably fit 140mm up there.

Anyway, since you can easily fit large air coolers (as long as you don't need the side fan), that may be the way to go.


----------



## gordanfreeman50

Guys I really want to buy a Vulcan, love the styling, the size, everything. One problem the NZXT website says it only supports m-ATX, yet someone here has an Asrock Z68 PRO3 in one, and on Asrock's site it's listed as ATX,
What I want to know is will the Asrock Z77 PRO3 fit in a vulcan?

LINK: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Pro3/?cat=Specifications


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordanfreeman50*
> 
> Guys I really want to buy a Vulcan, love the styling, the size, everything. One problem the NZXT website says it only supports m-ATX, yet someone here has an Asrock Z68 PRO3 in one, and on Asrock's site it's listed as ATX,
> What I want to know is will the Asrock Z77 PRO3 fit in a vulcan?
> 
> LINK: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Pro3/?cat=Specifications


The Vulcan is strictly an m-ATX case, so the Asrock Z77 PRO3 will not fit. Maybe you could mod the heck out of it and move the power supply to the front and build a new back panel to fit full ATX? I wouldn't do that.

The AsRock Z77 Extreme 4M fits perfectly though, take a look at that.


----------



## Caskai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Only thing that can fit is two 120mm fans...the motherboard sits right at the line where the 25mm fans stop . So a radiator on that location is impossible unless you go external. Or you make your own top panel and offset it somehow. But don't be upset if you buy a h100 and it doesn't fit up there because I have tried. Unless you make a custom shroud or you mount it all externally...yuck..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> I can't think of anything you could do that would allow for a 240mm radiator and the handle.
> 
> Here's some thoughts:
> You could probably mount it on the inside of the mesh side panel. You might need to be a little creative with how you screw it in, but I think you could fit several radiators on the side panel if you want to.
> Also, a while back I heard someone musing about putting a Kraken x40 (140mm radiator) in the front of the case. I think if you remove the front drive bay (there are screws underneath), and then drill some wider holes in the front grill, you could probably fit 140mm up there.
> 
> Anyway, since you can easily fit large air coolers (as long as you don't need the side fan), that may be the way to go.


Thanks for the help









I see. Ok so i think im gonna ditch that idea then :/

I think i have riddled it down to 2 options:

1. Get the asetek 92mm watercooler and mount in the rear and just exhaust

2. Get the Antec 920 or Corsair H80i (dont know which is better :S) and mount in the front and either intake or exhaust?

which do you guys think is best? I will be get the 200mm fan on the side too. (exhaust or intake?)

thanks sooo much guys


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> The Vulcan is strictly an m-ATX case, so the Asrock Z77 PRO3 will not fit. Maybe you could mod the heck out of it and move the power supply to the front and build a new back panel to fit full ATX? I wouldn't do that.
> 
> The AsRock Z77 Extreme 4M fits perfectly though, take a look at that.


No heavy modding is needed. Just dont use an ATX styled PSU. Dremel off the hinges that lock the PSU in place and use the 5.25 psu


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Ok so i think im gonna ditch that idea then :/
> 
> I think i have riddled it down to 2 options:
> 
> 1. Get the asetek 92mm watercooler and mount in the rear and just exhaust
> 
> 2. Get the Antec 920 or Corsair H80i (dont know which is better :S) and mount in the front and either intake or exhaust?
> 
> which do you guys think is best? I will be get the 200mm fan on the side too. (exhaust or intake?)
> 
> thanks sooo much guys


I think you might be disappointed with the performance of the Asetek 92mm, even though it would fit nicely. I have an Antec 920 and have been quite happy with it; the Corsair H80i is equally good (I think they perform very similarly). Most people that put a 120mm radiator in the front use it as an exhaust and use the side panel for intake. Then, you can have the top for exhaust - helpful if you have an open air GPU cooler.


----------



## TheReciever

Figure out if you can mount it with on the 92mm exhaust and place a 92 to 120 mm adapter on it and you get yourself a free shroud for it as well


----------



## Caskai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> I think you might be disappointed with the performance of the Asetek 92mm, even though it would fit nicely. I have an Antec 920 and have been quite happy with it; the Corsair H80i is equally good (I think they perform very similarly). Most people that put a 120mm radiator in the front use it as an exhaust and use the side panel for intake. Then, you can have the top for exhaust - helpful if you have an open air GPU cooler.


Right. Think im gonna go for the H80i just cuz i read it is the better performer and in my opinion looks better, altho i hear alot of them are getting RMA-ed... ill take my chances








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Figure out if you can mount it with on the 92mm exhaust and place a 92 to 120 mm adapter on it and you get yourself a free shroud for it as well


not sure what you mean by those.. never heard or seen them before? do you know anywhere which might sell them?
Thanks


----------



## gordanfreeman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> The AsRock Z77 Extreme 4M fits perfectly though, take a look at that.


Thanks I do love the styling on the PRO 4-M! I want to go black and orange. I have found a retailer in my country with a reasonable price. I live in South Africa so pc parts are still expensive compared to the US.

Has anyone here painted a Vulcan? I want to paint mine matte black when I get it.

Also has anyone fitted a slot loading optical drive? I just love the look of them.
Tha k you guys for the replies


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordanfreeman50*
> 
> Thanks I do love the styling on the PRO 4-M! I want to go black and orange. I have found a retailer in my country with a reasonable price. I live in South Africa so pc parts are still expensive compared to the US.
> 
> Has anyone here painted a Vulcan? I want to paint mine matte black when I get it.
> 
> Also has anyone fitted a slot loading optical drive? I just love the look of them.
> Tha k you guys for the replies


Yep those are black and gold, so a black and orange theme will probably work with that board.

Lots of people have painted them! Someone was painting theirs a few pages back. Vulcan's are already a sort of matte black though - they aren't glossy like the Phantom's are.

I imagine you can get a spacer thing to take up the extra space in the front grill for a slim DVD drive rather than a full thickness one. It might be more trouble than it's worth, I haven't seen it done.


----------



## Gigahurts711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> Yeh like my most favourite anime ever! haha i was contemplating spraying that on the grill or something too but i thought that would be too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold up. You have a AE86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you do, IM SOOOO JELOUS! like literally my DREAM car!


Ha I wish, I just have a AE92 SR5







but I gave it the fog lamps and the sticker on the side as tribute to such a great anime show


----------



## Gigahurts711

So when I was benchmarking my bottom gpu was hitting around 85 degrees so I decided to do something about it. I flipped my psu fan and also flipped the psu so its pulling air from the back and blowing it on the bottom card. now it hits around 75 degrees







top card as usual stays around 45 degrees under load due to the h60 zip tied to it







I'm using my side fan as a exhaust, the front as an intake, and top as exhaust.


----------



## bluesmurph

Another quick question. So I was about to buy the Corsair H80i for the vulcan but I saw a couple places that said it wouldn't fit because the tubes are to short/they don't bend. Anyone have a vulcan with an h80i or h80? I don't want to waste money on a cooler that won't fit :/

Also what length of tubes would be needed? (If the h80 doesn't fit what's the next best bet? H70? Khuler 920?)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> Right. Think im gonna go for the H80i just cuz i read it is the better performer and in my opinion looks better, altho i hear alot of them are getting RMA-ed... ill take my chances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean by those.. never heard or seen them before? do you know anywhere which might sell them?
> Thanks


just google them, plenty of online retailers carry them.

Xoxide is one that comes to mind I think, let me double check

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7921/duc-47/Akust_8092mm_to_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Black_FG01-0100-AKS.html

Frozencpu had some


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caskai*
> 
> Right. Think im gonna go for the H80i just cuz i read it is the better performer and in my opinion looks better, altho i hear alot of them are getting RMA-ed... ill take my chances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean by those.. never heard or seen them before? do you know anywhere which might sell them?
> Thanks


just google them, plenty of online retailers carry them.

Xoxide is one that comes to mind I think, let me double check

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7921/duc-47/Akust_8092mm_to_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Black_FG01-0100-AKS.html

Frozencpu had some

Holy crap, it posted like 7 times  sorry guys


----------



## Caskai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO*
> 
> *[THE OFFICIAL] NZXT VULCAN OWNERS CLUB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Owners List:*
> *TARRCO
> 
> winginit
> 
> Ruckol1
> 
> Dr. Games
> 
> staryoshi
> 
> mr. biggums
> 
> PopcornMachine
> 
> Coolman4now
> 
> fighter25
> 
> OrphaGn
> 
> blasphemy
> 
> N10248
> 
> Protolisk
> 
> omaryunus
> 
> Dunkler
> 
> domerocket
> 
> whitenova
> 
> Robilar
> 
> hmichakis
> 
> Atenacius
> 
> chuckycheeze
> 
> greedyisgood
> 
> awall
> 
> barfastic
> 
> Iozeg
> 
> barfastic
> 
> PixelFreakz
> 
> zionic
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> goldbranch
> 
> TheReciever
> 
> tdbone1
> 
> Thrall
> 
> Liighthead
> 
> ryanrenolds08 - mod
> 
> opty165
> 
> manching
> 
> PriestOfSin
> 
> Devilguns
> 
> Luciferus
> *
> 
> So yeah.
> 
> We are now " Official "


Why me no there? :'(


----------



## arod944

Hrmm. Need some help guys(and possibly gals). I want to do a color theme but my motherboard is blue (msi z77-g45) and I have currently have just the one orange LED fan and of course orange front bezel. My H80i I have set to light up the same exact shade of orange so I would like to do something that's orange/blue/black themed or meh idk really lol. Any advice is welcome but do note that I will not change the color of the case (i just love the black too much).

On a side note, what kind of temps should I be looking at if i add another GTX 570 twin frozr ii since there will probably be no space between the cards?

Thanks all!!


----------



## arod944

@bluesmurph
I have the H80i and honestly, the only way I got the tubes to go was between my video card and the HDD bay. Thank goodness my GPU wasn't any longer or I woulda been out of luck. I have the GTX570 twin frozr ii. I don't know the length (giggity), but as long as your card isn't longer, I don't see a problem. Good luck









edit: found the dimensions of my card

268*115*37mm

just don't exceed that length and you'll be fine


----------



## bluesmurph

Sweet, my GTX 670 FTW is only 254 x 111 mm.

The H80i is $85 right now but the cheapest I have seen it go down to was $80... I also have a coupon so I may wait for the price to drop or just get it now (its only $5 difference right??


----------



## audioholic

Showed this before but here is the way I did the h80 on my GPU and an h100 on my CPU


----------



## arod944

$85 is how much I paid for mine. I have seen it go down to as low as $79.99 but honestly, for $5 I rather have the cooler now than wait and it potentially go back up to the normal price haha. It's a great cooler, just wish the fans had LED's on them. I wouldn't even mind if Corsair sold an LED version of the fans as I would snag them right up but unfortunately they don't and I haven't found a review anywhere with someone who has found fans better than the stock ones. Good luck with your build and I'll make sure to post a picture of my rig tomorrow. I may even show the back panel but it's my first build and cable management is a little sloppy in the back but hey it works and hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it haha.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Hello. I just created this account to ask a question. for a while i've had my eyes on this case (i want to do a mATX gaming build). Yet recently I saw the new Corsair Obsidian 350D case. I was wondering which would be the best: the Vulcan or the 350D

The 350D is not out yet and it also costs more than the vulcan. But what I like is the window ($110 version) and how the case is a little more flexible than the vulcan. If I got the 350D I'd want an H100i cpu cooler rather than the H80 I would have gotten for the vulcan.

I'd rather not preorder the 350D on new egg without knowing when I would get it. I was hopeing to start assembling my PC in early June.


----------



## zyue

hey guys, im thinking of changing my side mesh panel with acrylic windows but currently am using CM Hyper 212+,
i don't think can can fit in with the side window panel. So any suggestion what would be good CPU cooler to change to?

oh btw, my theme inside going to be Blue CCFL / green UV cables









any ideas are welcome


----------



## audioholic

The plus side of the Vulcan is portability. The downside is the case is not very watercooling friendly if that is what you are going for. If you are going on air, the Vulcan is a fantastic case. Many people get confused because you can fit 2x120mm fans up top, but also forget the a 240mm radiator has a "tank" for the G1/4" threads. Now vs the 350D, it really depends on what you are going for. The Vulcan is still one of my favorite cases for mATX, but I wanted to go watercooled, and that made things difficult. I did manage to fit an h100 and an h80 inside of the case, both were in push pull. But at the same time I did not need hard drive space.
The easiest way to check to see if your cooler will fit is to get a piece of 11"x14" acrylic. Take of the mesh and get some double sided tape. Tape the edges and slap on your window. It will be a tight fit but the window will just clear the edges.
Then if you dont like what you have or it wont fit then just put the mesh back in. It is just held in with some tabs so removing and replacing it is very easy.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> The plus side of the Vulcan is portability. The downside is the case is not very watercooling friendly if that is what you are going for. If you are going on air, the Vulcan is a fantastic case. Many people get confused because you can fit 2x120mm fans up top, but also forget the a 240mm radiator has a "tank" for the G1/4" threads. Now vs the 350D, it really depends on what you are going for. The Vulcan is still one of my favorite cases for mATX, but I wanted to go watercooled, and that made things difficult. I did manage to fit an h100 and an h80 inside of the case, both were in push pull. But at the same time I did not need hard drive space.


Thx. Right now Im planning on doing just closed loop water cooling and maybe down the road I'll go open loop. That'll probably be in a couple years though...

I don't want to wait months for it to ship seeing as I have no idea what the demand for this thing is. but if I wait till the 30th I'm afraid they'll be out of stock for months -.-

IDK but I think I'm leaning towards the vulcan for looks, price, and availability.


----------



## Djask

Hi guys, would a NZXT havik 140 fit in here? If so does it obstruct the gpu?


----------



## arod944

I personally like the H80i solution for the CPU but I am thinking of doing a custom loop for my GPU(s). Anyone ever contemplate on mounting radiators on the mesh screen or better yet, replacing the mesh with an acrylic window and mounting the radiators/fans there with custom cut outs and rubber washers to minimize sound. I'm personally thinkin of trying this and making all my fans as intake and have that rad in push/pull as an exhaust. Of course I already have my H80i and I plan to keep it because it suits me just fine.

A side note: anyone seeking to install a long GPU in your system, a H80i is not the way to go as the tubes are shorter and they will not go around the cards unless you ghetto rig the thing to let's say mount on the mesh screen, you're going to be out of luck. I believe 10.5 inches was the maximum GPU length you can have with a H80i in the front.

I shall upload pics soon but all I have is an iPhone 4 so don't kill me lol. I'll do my best to light up the inside accordingly.


----------



## Robilar

Decided to go back to a Vulcan. I had a mini ITX Lian Li that was pretty spiffy but I am planning on going back to gaming in the near future and need room for a Titan and a discrete sound card.

Picked up a few new parts. I was very interested in the Asetek 92mm AIO water cooling kit but $129 shipped from EBay and not a single review anywhere on the net left me a bit leery.

I would have gone with an H80i mounted up front but I will need the length for the Titan and I also need the extra hard drive mounts on the bottom as this will double as a home media system as well (hence the need for the handle).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1020904_zpsf2bf2bbb.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1020907_zps04a465f1.jpg.html


----------



## arod944

If I were you I wouldn't use that 200mm fan. I am on my second one and it makes an annoying grinding noise. The clear version from NZXT fits (just make sure to read details as their newest 200mm fans won't fit) and also is quiter. Can't say much about if it has grinding noises personally. I love your mobo and wish I could afford nice toys like that haha. What do you think about my idea with a rad mounted on an acrylic window? I'm thinking of buying a piece of blacked out acrylic and just mounting it straight up to the side via uchannel slides or something like that.


----------



## arod944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Decided to go back to a Vulcan. I had a mini ITX Lian Li that was pretty spiffy but I am planning on going back to gaming in the near future and need room for a Titan and a discrete sound card.
> 
> Picked up a few new parts. I was very interested in the Asetek 92mm AIO water cooling kit but $129 shipped from EBay and not a single review anywhere on the net left me a bit leery.
> 
> I would have gone with an H80i mounted up front but I will need the length for the Titan and I also need the extra hard drive mounts on the bottom as this will double as a home media system as well (hence the need for the handle).
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1020904_zpsf2bf2bbb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1020907_zps04a465f1.jpg.html


The gtx Titan is actually 10.5 inches if I remember correctly. And since you need the drive bay for storage hear me out on this. If you have laptop hard drives, why not mount them in the 3.5" bays, you can even get converters so you can put 2 hard drives in one 3.5" slot that only use 1 power connector. I personally like laptop hard drives because I had them laying around and they have a smaller footprint and honestly, if they're good enough to last in laptops which are meant to be taken around and don't have optimal cooling, then that says something as far as reliability and durability are concerned. Sorry for taking up two posts in such a short time : /


----------



## Mister Gutsy

I'm sorry guys







I turned on the vulcan and decided to go with a corsair 350D. Either way I think I would have been a good build its just that I felt that the vulcan was a little restrictive If i ever wanted to upgrade cooling in the future without drastic modding. I really hope they come out with a vulcan 2 or NZXT makes a spiritual mATX successor to the vulcan! Its only 2-3 years old but I would really like to see a new version


----------



## Robilar

I bit the bullet and ordered the Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO water kit for the Vulcan. Air cooling drives me nuts









Pricey but the good news is it will have better peformance than the Noctua I am using and frees up a ton of space around the motherboard (allowing me better wire management amongst other things).

Going to take awhile to ship from the US. I will post pics and results once it arrives.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/92mm_zps1d024c5c.jpg.html


----------



## arod944

Finally decided to upload some pictures of my build. Sorry for the lack of quality, but all I have to my disposal is an iPhone 4 camera


----------



## Robilar

A few updates to my Vulcan system. Still waiting on the Asetek AIO 92mm water kit.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01192_zps66197c0d.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01197_zps5724235f.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01196_zps28293ed7.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01200_zpsfd155c59.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01198_zps37ce66ca.jpg.html


----------



## Yoneda

Well, you were quick on that 780 to say the least.
How is it so far?


----------



## Robilar

Going through a fresh install...









Once I'm done will be loading BF3 and try it out. It is very quiet though.


----------



## arod944

Hubba Hubba lol. I have my sights set on one of those. I have a gtx 570 that does almost anything I want minus skyrim mods. The 1.25Gb of VRAM is really holding me back lol. I also would like something that ran cooler and had better power consumption. I know the gtx 780 uses more power but it runs cooler







.
Does nVidia have anything like AMD's zero core technology?


----------



## zyue

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> I'm sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the vulcan and decided to go with a corsair 350D. Either way I think I would have been a good build its just that I felt that the vulcan was a little restrictive If i ever wanted to upgrade cooling in the future without drastic modding. I really hope they come out with a vulcan 2 or NZXT makes a spiritual mATX successor to the vulcan! Its only 2-3 years old but I would really like to see a new version






yeah, i was hoping nzxt release another set of mATX cases. like vulcan V2 ot something








no idea why but i love their design, somehow, flashyy











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod944*
> 
> Finally decided to upload some pictures of my build. Sorry for the lack of quality, but all I have to my disposal is an iPhone 4 camera





you can actually mount 120cm front fan at the outer side of the case? :O
I didn't really know that



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A few updates to my Vulcan system. Still waiting on the Asetek AIO 92mm water kit.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01192_zps66197c0d.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01197_zps5724235f.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01196_zps28293ed7.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01200_zpsfd155c59.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01198_zps37ce66ca.jpg.html






Sweeet component you got there!

anyway, do back of your plate come in contact with the 3.5 bay or it barely touch?

anyway, here's a little update with my case, just got my G550, getting ready for haswell











*i took my GC off just to stop me from playing games too much








**Getting ready for finals, and Haswell at the same time


----------



## Robilar

Yes, you can mount a 120 fan on the exterior behind the front plate. Mind you given the length of the AIO hoses, it may be necessary to put it inside to move the rad closer to the cpu.

Or you can order this (which I am waiting on).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/92mm_zps1d024c5c.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone tried one of these?

My only beef with going back to the Vulcan is no front USB 3.0 ports. I need one to connect my various 3.0 flash sticks (and an external 3.0 drive I use occasionally). Plus my old kingston 2.0 card reader really chugs along when loading video files to the 32GB Micro SD cards I use in one of the tablets.

I saw this and thought what a great idea, a USB 3.0 port and a USB 3.0 card reader, fits in one of my empty 3.5 bays and plugs into the internal 3.0 motherboard port.

And its cheap...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/bitfenix_zps9c3809c5.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

I picked up the Bitfenix card reader. Works like a charm. I particularly like the aluminum facing on it.

Easiest way to add a USB 3.0 port to the front of a Vulcan (and a USB 3.0 card reader as well).

Still waiting on my water kit... Grr cpu at stock is no fun.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01219_zpsec6ab319.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01220_zps35fd1dd5.jpg.html


----------



## arod944

Hey, was just wondering. Where do you plan to mount that radiator? Also, do you find that a sound card is worth it's space/cost since you can use HDMI as an output to a monitor and hook that up to your 2.1 system(my example). I am a huge audioholic and I don't even use headphones unless I need a microphone lol. But analog is analog and I would imagine digital to analog would sound better o.o. Just my two cents. Your system is looking good and hopefully I can buy the same card at the end of the summer and sell off my gtx 570 or just use it as a dedicated physx card and heater for the winter months.


----------



## Robilar

A couple of things. The rad I ordered is the Asetek 545LC. It is a 92mm rad/fan mount and fits perfectly in the back fan mount on the Vulcan. I had to go this route as I needed the hard drive cage at the bottom of the case and could not fit a push pull H80i.

Second, If you run HDMI only ,ever then there is no need for a sound card. I game and a discrete, good sound card that provides exceptional positional cues is a necessity. Also, I use headphones exclusively with this system both for gaming and when it is in my office (I move it to tv's in the house and hook to my various receivers via hdmi). As such having a sound card with a quality headphone amp is a real boon.


----------



## arod944

When should your CPU cooler be in? I am interested in seeing results vs something such as my H80i. If it's better, I may justify selling my H80i and getting your version as it would be nice to have my hard drive bays back lol.


----------



## Robilar

Asetek finally shipped it two days ago (took them 5 days to process my order despite my paying up front with a credit card rather than paypal).

I should have it Monday. The H80i will be a better cooler but like you I need my hard drives for media storage.

As long as I can comfortably hit 4.5 with HT on (which should be no problem with this cooler) it will be worth the money, especially seeing as I still have room for two more hard drives (which I will need eventually). My 2 and 3 TB are both almost full.


----------



## davidvu396

How did you do that PSU cover? I really like to have one too to hide my Psu cables.


----------



## audioholic

Are you asking me?


----------



## zyue

A little update on my rig















*Had to change my Hyper 212+ to GeminII S524 for the acrylic windows
**There is some scratch over side panel, haven't deal with it yet.
***UV Sleeve extension and UV CCFL expected to arrive in 3 days







(Dark Blue / Aqua Blue) themed


----------



## jigglywiggly

Anyone try to put a h80i on the side of the case?

Would it fit?


----------



## Robilar

Finally got the darn thing.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01231_zps34fe5b5b.jpg.html


----------



## arod944

Nice







OC and temps now. Enjoy









I really want to change my lights to blue but I don't feel like messing with a soldering iron. Thinking of just putting a LED strip next to the dang plastic piece the orange LED shines through in the front. Or maybe orange and blue will match lol idk.

Anyone know if you can hook additional lights up to the light switch in the back? I like lights but just not when I'm trying to sleep while games download lol.


----------



## Inelastic

@arod944: Not without soldering. If you wanted to hook up extra lights, you'd have to basically copy the design of the lights for the front by splicing that extra connector into one of the wires so you can plug it into one of the back plugs.

Well, you could probably use the crimping stuff. But, you'd have to find another plug of that style, or cut off one of the plugs on the back switch and change it to the crimp plugs; I don't know what to call those, lol.

You could also look into something like this which comes with an on/off switch, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10314/ele-643/ModSmart_20_Station_LED_Board_-_Base_w_20x_LEDs_-_Blue_Base_Blue_Switch_Blue_LEDs_LEDSTAT-20-B-20.html?tl=g6c455s1166#blank

@Robilar: Cool, looks nice and clean. Let us know how well it works. How many media drives do you have? I have one, but I always thought it would be cool to put it in an external enclosure and plug it into the usb port on my wireless router as a cheap way to make it network storage.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> @arod944: Not without soldering. If you wanted to hook up extra lights, you'd have to basically copy the design of the lights for the front by splicing that extra connector into one of the wires so you can plug it into one of the back plugs.
> 
> Well, you could probably use the crimping stuff. But, you'd have to find another plug of that style, or cut off one of the plugs on the back switch and change it to the crimp plugs; I don't know what to call those, lol.
> 
> You could also look into something like this which comes with an on/off switch, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10314/ele-643/ModSmart_20_Station_LED_Board_-_Base_w_20x_LEDs_-_Blue_Base_Blue_Switch_Blue_LEDs_LEDSTAT-20-B-20.html?tl=g6c455s1166#blank
> 
> @Robilar: Cool, looks nice and clean. Let us know how well it works. How many media drives do you have? I have one, but I always thought it would be cool to put it in an external enclosure and plug it into the usb port on my wireless router as a cheap way to make it network storage.


Currently, I have a 2TB and a 3TB loaded with media. The reason I went with the Vulcan is so that I would have room to add two more drives as needed (2 free spaces and 2 SATA ports free on the motherboard).

I tried external drives using hard drive enclosures and it was a huge pain in the butt. Having to move them around and plug into a system along with power wires was a real issue.

I am pretty impressed with the temps on this cooler for a 92mm rad. Idles low to mid 20's, tops out at 58-59c across the board at 4.2 with HT enabled. I could easily clock higher but no real need. 4 cores + HT at 4.2 is plenty.


----------



## arod944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Anyone try to put a h80i on the side of the case?
> 
> Would it fit?


What do you mean by "side" of the case? If you mean the rear exhaust, then no it won't fit. If you mean literally screwing it into the mesh, I haven't tried it but I'm sure you can get it to work as an exhaust. Help clarify and I'll be more than happy to let you know.


----------



## Rushua

It would fit, i think, but it wouldn't look that great


----------



## Tobiman

I'm trying to get 2 X 7970 GHZ edition (Sapphire Vapor-X & gigabyte) into this case. Has anyone managed to pull this off?


----------



## Goatblaster

Looking for help / advice. I bought this case after reading through this forum as it suited my needs. Here's my current equipment:

Asus Rampage II Gene Motherboard (1366 socket)
Intel core i7-920 OC'd to 3.6ghz
Corsair H50
12GB OCZ DDR3-1600
128GB OCZ Vertex 3 SSD - Boot drive
1TB WD Black secondary drive
1000 Watt Antec True Power PS
EVGA GTX 680 FTW LE 4GB
DVD Drive

I've removed the lower 3.5 drive cage and also the upper 3.5 drive cage via rivet removal. I intend to SLI down the road, so want to make sure I can slap both vid cards in there with the H50. Vid card is now nicely sitting in the upper slot with the H50 cabling where the upper 3.5 cage was, so that's all good.

My issue is temperature. In my previous case (Antec 902), my CPU was idling at 44 and maxed out around 72 with Prime95. Now, after applying new thermal paste (Arctic Silver 5), my CPU's are idling at 60 degrees! And come close to 90 on prime 95! I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Fan set up is push/pull 120 intakes at bottom front of case for the H50. 92mm out the back, and 2 x 120 shooting out the top.

I have not yet mounted the 200mm on the side (it's on order) but from what I've been reading on here it doesn't seem to make a huge difference, is that correct? Anyway, I seem to have negative airflow currently, at least until I get the 200mm in there, but I can't see that dropping the temps by 15 degrees.

Is arctic silver 5 crap? I applied it in the vertical line method as recommended online and on arctic's website directly too. I let the H50 spread it via pressure as well. I tried applying the thermal paste twice thinking I messed up the first time - same result the second time.

I'm considering turning the H50 fans around to blow OUT the front instead of in, but I'm not sure. If I do that, the only intake fan would be the 200mm on the side once it's mounted.

Recommendations appreciated. Tx.


----------



## Goatblaster

NVM, I think problem is solved. I turned the push/pull fans around so they are blowing out of the front of the case and completely re-applied thermal paste. I must have had a couple of bad applications, or too much, or something - not sure. In any case. Idling at 46 now, and prime95 maxes at 80. I can live with that. Hotter than previous case was, but within acceptable temperatures. And this is before the curing period of the arctic silver 5, so should drop a few degrees more after the 200 hour burnin.

Temperatures will likely drop even more once I get that 200mm on the side.


----------



## Tobiman

Finally got her running. I will make some small updates in the next few weeks.


----------



## Beren Elendil

I've built my own rig utilizing the NZXT Vulcan (it's just a barebones machine right now) and I'm using Razer peripherals, and as some of you may know, their iconic color is green. It just so happens that green is also my fave color. So, my question is this: is there any way to modify the light strip in the case?


----------



## Tobiman

There's a dude who did the same thing. All you need to do is go a few pages back.


----------



## Beren Elendil

Yeah, which page? I am having trouble finding it.


----------



## PercussiveScruf

I think you guys are looking for the NZXT Hue. It's a light strip lined with double sided tape that you can use to line your case that's connected to a 5.25" bay panel that lets you change between colors, modes, brightness and other things.

Here it is on NZXT's site:http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/98-hue-case-accessory

And here it is cheaper on Amazon(and it's an Amazon Prime item XD):http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008RWT2IY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Myraklus

Anyone has carried this case on plane? as carry-on luggage. Experience? Anything to take note? im going to do this soon n i need some advices! thanks!


----------



## Beren Elendil

I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## arod944

I haven't taken mine on a plane but I have transported it in my car with everything else in my college dorm room. All I would say is make sure nothing is bumping against the mesh window or it may bend. Overall, the NZXT Vulcan is well built and I have had no problems with it.

On another note: I am thinking of installing an acrylic window and using a 80mm to 120mm fan adapter to fit my H80i on the rear vent as an exhaust and custom drilling holes in the acrylic window for a slimmer 200mm fan so I can still get fresh air onto my Twin Frozr II GTX 570. Any input?


----------



## gordanfreeman50

Hey guys I've seen that some NZXT cases do not have standard screw mounting positions? Is this the case with the Vulcan? If so would this Bitfenix 200mm fan fit in the side panel? http://www.rebeltech.co.za/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12_31&products_id=8550
And will these 120mm's fit everywhere else? http://www.rebeltech.co.za/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12_31&products_id=8524

How many fans can be hooked up to the built in fan controller? And how would I connect the light on/off function?

Thanks guys I'm really new to this so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Je2ter

Plan on doing some upgrades to my little guy. Ideas would be nice


----------



## veatbreaker

hi guys, i need suggestions on what air cooled hsf to get for my cpu, i'm using the 200mm side fan btw


----------



## Je2ter

Hope you guys can give me some help... just moved houses and had a small problem with my last nzxt vulcan case after moving (case got dented). Need help trying to clean up the front a bit. As you can see the cables are a complete mess. Are all silverstone psu just this painfull for a small case ? Are the short cables a good idea to buy ? http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=219&area=en Do you think taking out the foam filter will help airflow and temps on the h80 cooler ? OR is the difference not worth the extra dust ? Next cleaning up the cpu cooler fans should with the black mess of cables. What would a good upgrade for gpu for a budget of 200-300 dollars Canadian/US. I have a 6870 in it would a good 670 oc be worth getting. Thanks


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je2ter*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can give me some help... just moved houses and had a small problem with my last nzxt vulcan case after moving (case got dented). Need help trying to clean up the front a bit. As you can see the cables are a complete mess. Are all silverstone psu just this painfull for a small case ? Are the short cables a good idea to buy ? http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=219&area=en Do you think taking out the foam filter will help airflow and temps on the h80 cooler ? OR is the difference not worth the extra dust ? Next cleaning up the cpu cooler fans should with the black mess of cables. What would a good upgrade for gpu for a budget of 200-300 dollars Canadian/US. I have a 6870 in it would a good 670 oc be worth getting. Thanks


Always keep a filter on your radiators that intake from outside. The dust build-up will make your temps worse than not having a filter, and cleaning it out will be harder than cleaning a filter. Actually, on this case it would be better to have filters on all radiators since it is an open-air case.

I wouldn't say just Silverstone; my Corsair AX1200 was a nightmare. The smaller cables might be an option, but they might also be bad if they all converge at the same spot behind the mobo because they are short. If you do get different cables, I would recommend finding ones that are sleeved better or black so they blend in. I would also recommend routing your cpu power cable behind the mobo. If you take off the top of the case, you can fit it through the small gap at the top. There are pics in this forum that show it, I did it on my Vulcan build. You can also try to minimize the amount of cables you are using; like maybe make your own cable to supply the drives if you find that you need more than one due to length constraints. Another trick I used was to flip the hard drive around so the cables are in the front.


----------



## microwilli

So thats my vulcan, Its just my Lan rig with a gtx 260 a pentum g860 and a be quiet 500w psu







but cablemanagement is pretty awesome D


----------



## hah4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microwilli*
> 
> So thats my vulcan, Its just my Lan rig with a gtx 260 a pentum g860 and a be quiet 500w psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but cablemanagement is pretty awesome D


How did you get the HDD mounted like that?


----------



## microwilli

just double sided tape XD that tabe was so strong by the way that i pulled out the nuts of the hdd cage


----------



## ammoune

Hello everyone, i officialy join this club







, honestly i love this case, i built a new game machine since two weeks and i didnt finish yet , well i just need two last parts to be 100% done ( a watercooling system and an ssd), and im here for the first one ( watercooling).

Lets be honest with ourselves even if the nzxt vulcan is so freaking good looking and sexy but its small and tight and there is no enough space to put inside every AIO watercooling kits, and at this point im stuck guys i dont know which one to pick , which watercooling will fit so i need your help guys, sometimes i say im going to pick the swiftech h220 and put it on the top outside fixing it on the two exhausted fans nd make a pull/push setup (case exhaust fans+ original swiftech fans), and this isnt so much practical for me since i'll be doing alot of lan games ( battlefield 4 FTW!!), im more attracted by smaller radiators with 120 mm fans as corsair h80i, CM eisberg 120l, antec h2o 920/620 or thermaltake water 2.0/3.0 pro/performer , but i dont see how this gonna fit in the small sizez nzxt vulcan , for sure it wont fit in the back fan since its only 80/92 mm, so the only place is left its the front bottom 120mm fan reservation, but im afraid tubes wont be that long to go from the cpu waterblock to radiators , so i need your help guys abt this ^point, i want to know which AIO watercooling kits that have longer tubes to fit in this system (fixing the radiatior on the front bottom fan reservation).

Btw here in my place at summer its so hot, it can reach 40°~45°, so advice me a good performing AIO watercooling, and there is my configuration :

- MB: Asus Z87 Gryphon
- CPU: intel i5 4670k
- GPU: Msi gtx 660 ti power edition OC
- HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA100 1 To ( will add a Samsung ssd later)
- Cooling system: actually using intel stock fan (LOL!)

Thanks for everyone.


----------



## themodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here are a few teaser pics. Ignore the 8-pin, I'm not done routing that yet. Also ignore the hd5850, it'll be replaced. The Hyper TX3 is temporary too.
> 
> Sorry for crummy pics, it's a 5-year old camera that I'm looking to replace. The pictures don't do it justice


Hey can we get a shot of the back behind the tray???.
I could almost not slide it on an my wire clean up sucks btw.


um and those are my shots 212 evo on my intel i72600k 8gig,evga 560ti asus dvd ,earth watts psu 650


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themodd*
> 
> Hey can we get a shot of the back behind the tray???.


Unfortunately, no. That was from a few years and MANY builds ago, lol. That case is just a memory to me now


----------



## Aedenex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedenex*
> 
> Decided to go ahead and order the 545LC anyway off Asetek's eBay posting. It was pretty much my only option since I'm not a fan of bulky aftermarket fans.
> 
> I'll post temps once I get it and have had it installed for a week.


So it slipped my mind to ever post about this, but for the sake of any future 545LC prospective owner; it's definitely worth it over any traditional heatsink/fan.

My i5-2400 used to reach temps as high as ~80C when under load, playing games like Metro 2033, etc. Now it never goes higher than 60C, even after 10 months of the liquid cooling being in there. Typical Idle temps have fallen from the mid-40s to the mid-30s (I can get 20s if I open the window during winter XD). Also, the amount of dust in my case and especially around the processor socket has fallen _dramatically_; also helping to keep things cool.

Hope this helps anyone who had the same problem I did


----------



## fantasypoo

I've been a long-time lurker on this forum... First time posting...figure a good place to start would be a pic of my personal rig








This is the first computer that I've built myself.. I tried to keep things neat but its not as nice as a lot of the computers on here.
I have one problem with the side cover... I can't attach it because my CPU cooler interferes with it. Has anyone else ever had this happen ?

A few specs from my build.

I7 3770
16 GB Kingston HyperX Black
MSI GTX 680 Lightning Edition
Z77MA-G45 Mobo
Asus STX
Samsung 840 Pro SSD


----------



## audioholic

Sorry for the crummy photo..only have cell on me at the moment. I know I did a Vulcan build before..but after catastrophic failure on my Prodigy build I needed something to game with. So here she is...only one 240mm in the front..all cooled by SP-120 fans.....I do have RGB LED up top as well...but am currently updating the PC and didnt want to unplug it to plug in the ac adapter.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Looks gr8 man ^^

Anyone, ever deremeld out a way to fit a 120mm fan in the back btw?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Looks gr8 man ^^
> 
> Anyone, ever deremeld out a way to fit a 120mm fan in the back btw?


Just get an adapter for it


----------



## jigglywiggly

eh, what's the point of doing that?


----------



## TheReciever

You really dont have the space for 120mm, if you did you have space for larger CPU coolers.

The easy and likely cleanest way to get around this is a 80/92 to 120mm adapter.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

This enough Vulcan for you guys?
3 perfectly capable gaming computers.
going from left to right.

I modded the side panel for some plexi glass and custom soldered some pvc leds in it.
specs: i5 2500k being cooled by an arctic cooling freezer 13 limited edition, 8gb corsair ram, 64gb crucial ssd, 2tb seagate hard drive, gtx 780, 500W kingwin power supply, gigabyte ud3h motherboard

2nd rig in the middle i just built for my cousin with my old motherboard.
asus maximus IV gene-z, intel i5 3570k cooled by a cooler master hyper 212 evo, 8gb gskill 1866 mhz ram, 240gb crucial m500 ssd, msi gtx 660 twin frozr graphics card, and a 500W lepa power supply.

3rd rig is one that i own but i originally built it for my girlfriend.
amd 4130 processor cooled by a thermaltake r1 cooler, very cheap cpu cooler, 4gb crucial 1333mhz ram, 500gb blue western digital hard drive, zotac gtx 650ti, and a coolmax 500W power supply i had laying around.


----------



## TheReciever

I miss the Vulcan case, I loved modding it as it was my first real modification I committed too

In any case your family is looking good!


----------



## mr squishy

Hi! I just built a system in this case last month, (LOVING IT) and I want to convert to watercooling. The thing is, I want to use the front intake with an 80mm thick 120mm radiator, has anyone fit a 80mm rad in the front with 2 fans?
This is what I want to use:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16235/ex-rad-409/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Single_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s159


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Hi! I just built a system in this case last month, (LOVING IT) and I want to convert to watercooling. The thing is, I want to use the front intake with an 80mm thick 120mm radiator, has anyone fit a 80mm rad in the front with 2 fans?
> This is what I want to use:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16235/ex-rad-409/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Single_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s159


I have never done any custom water cooling, but all i can say is you will obviously have to take out the hard drive cage. I would also be concerned about the graphics card being too long and causing conflict there, especially if you are running 2 cards in sli. Are you doing a push pull, a single push, or a single pull? With a rad that thick i would say push/pull is a must which obviously takes up more space. Sorry i cannot give you just a yes it will work or no it won't work, i am just trying to come up with potential points of interest to think about.
The simplest thing to do in my mind would be to measure it out with a tape measure, and go on the greater side for less margin of error. Let me know what you find.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I have never done any custom water cooling, but all i can say is you will obviously have to take out the hard drive cage. I would also be concerned about the graphics card being too long and causing conflict there, especially if you are running 2 cards in sli. Are you doing a push pull, a single push, or a single pull? With a rad that thick i would say push/pull is a must which obviously takes up more space. Sorry i cannot give you just a yes it will work or no it won't work, i am just trying to come up with potential points of interest to think about.
> The simplest thing to do in my mind would be to measure it out with a tape measure, and go on the greater side for less margin of error. Let me know what you find.


Well, it is the size of a 120mm fan, so I don't see why I would need to take out the hdd cage, but I measured it out and it looks like it will BARELY fit, (as in about 1 or 2 mm to spare) and I am not using sli or crossfire, my rig is a gaming rig but I am satisfied with a mid-range card, so I will be using an EVGA 750 ti ftw edition in my system. I will most likely end up doing push pull, if it fits of course.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Well, it is the size of a 120mm fan, so I don't see why I would need to take out the hdd cage, but I measured it out and it looks like it will BARELY fit, (as in about 1 or 2 mm to spare) and I am not using sli or crossfire, my rig is a gaming rig but I am satisfied with a mid-range card, so I will be using an EVGA 750 ti ftw edition in my system. I will most likely end up doing push pull, if it fits of course.


I am referring to the bottom cage. the 120mm that is pre installed barely fits between the front of the case and the bottom cage.
Another thing i have thought about is the extra space on the side of the rad will have to be orientated towards the top of the case, i doubt the portion that is sticking out past the 120mm will fit to the bottom or either side. And with the 750ti in there i would say you're safe for the clearance from the front of the case towards the back. I just have concerns about the portion where the tubes connect to the radiator fitting properly. If it doesn't fit you can always get the dremel out.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I am referring to the bottom cage. the 120mm that is pre installed barely fits between the front of the case and the bottom cage.
> Another thing i have thought about is the extra space on the side of the rad will have to be orientated towards the top of the case, i doubt the portion that is sticking out past the 120mm will fit to the bottom or either side. And with the 750ti in there i would say you're safe for the clearance from the front of the case towards the back. I just have concerns about the portion where the tubes connect to the radiator fitting properly. If it doesn't fit you can always get the dremel out.


I see what you mean. I think I can make it work. Anyway, thanks for the quick replies! I will not be able to get the watercooling set up any time soon, but when I do I will be sure to post the results here.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> I see what you mean. I think I can make it work. Anyway, thanks for the quick replies! I will not be able to get the watercooling set up any time soon, but when I do I will be sure to post the results here.


If you change your mind a dual 120mm actually fits on top of the case nicely, without the handle attached of course. If you decided to go that route you could either route the tubes using the existing gromets or you could notch the metal on the top of the case, or drill a hole to avoid having to notch the plastic bezel on the top. I had a closed loop system so i had to notch, but the advantage of a custom loop is you could just drill holes big enough in the top of the case for the tubes to go through. If you have some rubber uchannel to cover the sharp metal edges, that would be a good idea.
Keep us updated on what you decide to do. Good luck!


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> If you change your mind a dual 120mm actually fits on top of the case nicely, without the handle attached of course. If you decided to go that route you could either route the tubes using the existing gromets or you could notch the metal on the top of the case, or drill a hole to avoid having to notch the plastic bezel on the top. I had a closed loop system so i had to notch, but the advantage of a custom loop is you could just drill holes big enough in the top of the case for the tubes to go through. If you have some rubber uchannel to cover the sharp metal edges, that would be a good idea.
> Keep us updated on what you decide to do. Good luck!


I actually plan on keeping the handle attached, so that option is out of the question.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> I actually plan on keeping the handle attached, so that option is out of the question.


unless you find some long bolts and spacers that will thread in it.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> unless you find some long bolts and spacers that will thread in it.


Meh, that would not look good imo, and it would probably reduce the sturdiness of the handle assembly.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Meh, that would not look good imo, and it would probably reduce the sturdiness of the handle assembly.


good point, it probably would. another alternative is to just get your own handles. I know mn pctech sells them. might be worth checking into if you want to go all out. Either way let us know what you end up doing with it, kinda looking forward to how that fat rad will fit in the front.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> good point, it probably would. another alternative is to just get your own handles. I know mn pctech sells them. might be worth checking into if you want to go all out. Either way let us know what you end up doing with it, kinda looking forward to how that fat rad will fit in the front.


I like the current handle's look, but I get your point. Yes, I will be sure to update once I get it set up.


----------



## audioholic

mr squishy..you can also put the radiator on the floor...if you dont mind losing your hard drive cages...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> mr squishy..you can also put the radiator on the floor...if you dont mind losing your hard drive cages...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's one way to do it. would have to get the proper tools to mod it though.
Nice build audioholic


----------



## audioholic

Thats an old build. but yea it was much cleaner later on


----------



## fizzle

Late but here's my build.

Specs in sig.




I also tried something a while back, using zipties to mount the 120mm rad in the back:


----------



## TheReciever

sweet deal there man!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Late but here's my build.
> 
> Specs in sig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried something a while back, using zipties to mount the 120mm rad in the back:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice experiment with the zip ties and the back radiator. Did the 120mm fan fit with the side panel on?


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Nice experiment with the zip ties and the back radiator. Did the 120mm fan fit with the side panel on?


Thanks!

Yes it did, without the 200mm fan.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yes it did, without the 200mm fan.


Makes me wonder if you could just drill a couple holes in the back metal piece to mount the 120mm fan. Hmm, tempting to try with mine. I only have one left. At one point i had 3, but sold one to a cousin and the other to some guy on craigslist. http://www.overclock.net/t/774308/the-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club/2350#post_21816183


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Makes me wonder if you could just drill a couple holes in the back metal piece to mount the 120mm fan. Hmm, tempting to try with mine. I only have one left. At one point i had 3, but sold one to a cousin and the other to some guy on craigslist. http://www.overclock.net/t/774308/the-official-nzxt-vulcan-owners-club/2350#post_21816183


I think its possible. I had that secured with 3 zip ties only, the tension on the zip ties against the raised IO piece in the back was enough to keep it stable!


----------



## Phill Stone

Hello out there! Just quick share








Well, not a high-end gaming rig but i love it, especially because i think that is only one NZXT Vulcan in my country - Montenegro, and maybe the only one in the world with ATX mobo, or maybe not, i wasn't read all +-250 pages in NZXT Vulcan Owners Club topic yet








It still capable to handle new games in full HD (medium-high details, depends of game), but i use it mostly for design & photo post-production. I love transferability of case, i travel a lot, display and pheripherials in backpack and i'm ready to go!
And it's produce very low noise even with all case fans, however, on back-switch i wired led-s and four case fans so i can turn them off









I manage to put ATX motherboard inside, Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, but this is not final work... Right now PSU power cable is below radiator, what i plan to do is to cut out back panel from old PSU and install it on back of case (like the real PSU is there) so the power connection and switch will be on the back, rewire it around the case to (real) PSU which also need modding, must drill some holes on it so i can rotate it -90 degrees and install it instead of front case fan (fresh air will come from front and hot will get out on left side of case).
Then i will be able to put another (removed from front case) fan to the radiator for push-pull setup, and screw it on bottom of case... or maybe i left it with just one fan because i don't really need two, my CPU is Phenom x6 1055t on stock, around 30 degrees celsius right now.

Finally, after all that, i'm going to do some artwork, paint, better led-s and other stuffs, maybe some cable sleeving...

That's all, sorry for my bad english language, and greetings from Montenegro!


----------



## TheReciever

Welcome to the forums, that is a very clean set up you have going there!


----------



## Andrea D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phill Stone*
> 
> Hello out there! Just quick share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not a high-end gaming rig but i love it, especially because i think that is only one NZXT Vulcan in my country - Montenegro, and maybe the only one in the world with ATX mobo, or maybe not, i wasn't read all +-250 pages in NZXT Vulcan Owners Club topic yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still capable to handle new games in full HD (medium-high details, depends of game), but i use it mostly for design & photo post-production. I love transferability of case, i travel a lot, display and pheripherials in backpack and i'm ready to go!
> And it's produce very low noise even with all case fans, however, on back-switch i wired led-s and four case fans so i can turn them off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I manage to put ATX motherboard inside, Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, but this is not final work... Right now PSU power cable is below radiator, what i plan to do is to cut out back panel from old PSU and install it on back of case (like the real PSU is there) so the power connection and switch will be on the back, rewire it around the case to (real) PSU which also need modding, must drill some holes on it so i can rotate it -90 degrees and install it instead of front case fan (fresh air will come from front and hot will get out on left side of case).
> Then i will be able to put another (removed from front case) fan to the radiator for push-pull setup, and screw it on bottom of case... or maybe i left it with just one fan because i don't really need two, my CPU is Phenom x6 1055t on stock, around 30 degrees celsius right now.
> 
> Finally, after all that, i'm going to do some artwork, paint, better led-s and other stuffs, maybe some cable sleeving...
> 
> That's all, sorry for my bad english language, and greetings from Montenegro!


That's really cool!

Can you tell me how did you buy it? I'm in Italy and I really like this case from a lot of time, but can't find any shop who's going to ship it here, especially now that the product is discontinued.


----------



## Phill Stone

@ TheReciever
Thank you, hope i start new build soon, but as i say it's hard to find good parts and stuff at my country so i must improvize









@ Andrea D
I didn't buy it at store, found it used, but mint condition on some forum in Montenegro, i think it's only one in my country


----------



## bombastinator

I'm not an owner, but some time ago, I saw a video of a dude who fit a fanless orochi in one of these things. It basically filled the entire case opening with radiator. Worked pretty good too, apparently.

I was recommending a Vulcan to a guy on another thread and I wanted to show him the video, but I can't find it. Anyone happen to have it around? And is the whole thing actually a good idea?


----------



## Phill Stone

Didn't see that anywhere so i can't tell about it...

By the way i do some upgrades as i say before, close bay panel and modded psu so i can put radiator on bottom of case, make backplate for gpu and do some paintjob, and i ordered 4 x Corsair Vengeance blue memories can't wait to arrive


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phill Stone*
> 
> Didn't see that anywhere so i can't tell about it...
> 
> By the way i do some upgrades as i say before, close bay panel and modded psu so i can put radiator on bottom of case, make backplate for gpu and do some paintjob, and i ordered 4 x Corsair Vengeance blue memories can't wait to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OH dang, me likes. especially the material you put in front of the motherboard. looks real clean.


----------



## Relentless13

*upgraded* my nzxt vulcan....

CPU: AMD FX [email protected] 4.0ghz
CPU COOLER: *Corsair H60*

RAM: 16GB DDR3 Corsair (1600 Mhz)
GC: *Gigabyte Geforce 970 GTX 4GB (OC: 1,6ghz boost clock)*
Additional heatsinks: Cooltek Copper Heatsink

Soundcard: Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3D

HDD: 1x Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB
SSD: 1x Samsung 840 Series 250GB ->OS win7 64bit

PS: 530W Be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M USB3
OpticalDrive: Sony optiarc BD-5300S blu-ray disc burner

fan controller: Akasa AK-FC-08BKV2 FC Six Fan Controller
Fans:BeQuiet! (1x 92mm; 2x 120mm)
*Noctua NF-F12PWM 120mm
Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm*
200mm Antec Bigboy, *











new...: Noctua Fans are better for the radiator, very silent, same temps. the stock corsair fan is more like a hair dryer.



and i´ve installed a new fan controller...*


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relentless13*
> 
> *upgraded* my nzxt vulcan....
> 
> CPU: AMD FX [email protected] 4.0ghz
> CPU COOLER: *Corsair H60*
> 
> RAM: 16GB DDR3 Corsair (1600 Mhz)
> GC: *Gigabyte Geforce 970 GTX 4GB (OC: 1,6ghz boost clock)*
> Additional heatsinks: Cooltek Copper Heatsink
> 
> Soundcard: Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3D
> 
> HDD: 1x Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB
> SSD: 1x Samsung 840 Series 250GB ->OS win7 64bit
> 
> PS: 530W Be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
> Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M USB3
> OpticalDrive: Sony optiarc BD-5300S blu-ray disc burner
> 
> FANS: fans are from BeQuiet! (1x 92mm; 3x 120mm)
> -Except: 200mm Antec Bigboy, *120mm Corsair fan for radiator*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good. Those sata cables would look real nice if they got sleeved


----------



## DeeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phill Stone*
> 
> Didn't see that anywhere so i can't tell about it...
> 
> By the way i do some upgrades as i say before, close bay panel and modded psu so i can put radiator on bottom of case, make backplate for gpu and do some paintjob, and i ordered 4 x Corsair Vengeance blue memories can't wait to arrive


What a beautiful rig! Nice job mate, I like it!


----------



## Phill Stone

Thanks bro!


----------



## mr squishy

Everyone here still using their Vulcans? I upgraded mine this month and I still love it.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Everyone here still using their Vulcans? I upgraded mine this month and I still love it.


I was using mine up until a month and a half ago for the hack mac. now its in a fractal case. but not to worry. the vulcan is now housing my file sharing/plex/teamspeak server


----------



## SkyEatsTyler

any one have experience with this fan in this case im running a gigabyte 78lmt-usb3 board pics are a plus
im currently running the hyper evo 212 id like to move to a lower profile fan so i could throw a 200mm on the side so any suggestions would be good id like to spend around the same amount as the cryorig one i posted

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF1H80890


----------



## SkyEatsTyler

ok so did you make the cover for the board and how so? i would reall like to do this if its easy


----------



## DeeYo

Yes I still use it,and it's under construction .


----------



## mr squishy

Here are a few pics of mine:


----------



## SkyEatsTyler

got the same cpu cooler as you atm just cant put the 200mm fan on the side ciz there is les than 3/4 of an inch of room lol


----------



## DeeYo

In progress...


----------



## DeeYo

There are some rooters as well. ?


----------



## DeeYo

So where is the CPU?


----------



## s0lidace

Hi! I know this case is fairly old now, but I still love it. I've been interested in small form factor builds just before they surged in popularity. So i bought this case a while back, and up until now have been procuring the components to build around it. I'm always working on it but here it is right now. Stuff I want to do next:
-change the front panel usbs to usb 3.0. If anyone could point me to a part for it that would be cool.
-maybe change the panel to a full glass side panel (my acrylic is cracked, and also the metal side panel is so flimsy)
-maybe change the LEDs to white LEDs
-Do something to the front panel as it no longer houses Hard drives

Also the button next to the power button is a reset button for me, not an LED switch? is there something I'm missing? thanks


----------



## XanderTheGoober

the button on the top next to power is meant to be reset button. if i remember correctly there is a button on the back of the case above the fan vents to turn the leds off.


----------



## Cyclops

Went from this:



To This:


----------



## eliades34

Does anyone here know where I might be able to get a Vulcan these days? I built my first pc in this case and would love to do a new build in one.


----------



## stibaer

Hi all,
would a
ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240
or
Corsair CW-9060016-WW Hydro Series H105 240mm
fit easily on the top of the NZXT Vulcan?

If not, what would be the best coller for the NZXT?
I have the feeling that my AMD X6 T1055 is creatign more heat than the Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (SCMG-2100) can handle.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stibaer*
> 
> Hi all,
> would a
> ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240
> or
> Corsair CW-9060016-WW Hydro Series H105 240mm
> fit easily on the top of the NZXT Vulcan?
> 
> If not, what would be the best coller for the NZXT?
> I have the feeling that my AMD X6 T1055 is creatign more heat than the Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (SCMG-2100) can handle.


I can tell you from first hand experience the nzxt vulcan needs some modification to fit a 240mm aio at the top. the top vents are not offset so an internally mounted rad will interfere with the motherboard components like vrm heatsinks.
I mounted my thermaltake aio unit externally at the top vents but i needed to notch the plastic on the top piece of the case in order to keep the tubes intact without removing them from the block.

If you have not purchased the nzxt vulcan I would potentially look at other options like the fractal design arc mini r2 if you dont need the handle.


----------



## afallickwang

I miss this case a lot.

Anyone know where to find another one of these used? I would love to have a second one.


----------



## Palisade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I miss this case a lot.
> 
> Anyone know where to find another one of these used? I would love to have a second one.


Unreal. I had my old one sitting gutted out in the garage for about 4 months and couldn't find any takers even giving it away. With much sadness I set it out for the trash pickup last week.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Still using my vulcan for my server







modded a fractal design hard drive cage in it for more hard drives though


----------



## DeeYo

I have my one too







But it's my main one.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Palisade*
> 
> Unreal. I had my old one sitting gutted out in the garage for about 4 months and couldn't find any takers even giving it away. With much sadness I set it out for the trash pickup last week.


Man I would have loved to procure that one







Oh well, still on the prowl for it.


----------



## doubleabeepbeep

I actually have one I just tore down to re-purpose the components for a HTPC build. It is slightly modified from it's original form. Replaced the orange LED upfront with a blue one and replaced the stock feet with some heavy duty home-brew ones. The case would come with the optional 200mm NZXT side fan as well Also I took out one of the drive bays, but I think I still have it if you need it. Let me know if you are interested.

@afallickwang Just realized I didn't quote you in my post so you probably didn't see this. Probably going to put this case up on Craigslist next week, but wanted to give you a chance to pick it up first.


----------



## sydefekt

I owned this case many years ago, but I gave the build to my in-laws. Over the years the case has been abandoned, flooded, rusted, lived in by spiders etc. 

I always loved this case, so I salvaged and rescued it. Cleaned it, sanded away all the rust and repainted with anti-corrosion gray paint. 

Used my spare pc parts to make a backup pc build out of it. Really happy how it turned out.


----------

